#launchpad 2005-08-01
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  PackageVersionVerification (patch-2174)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1591 filed on Bazaar by Matthieu Moy: baz rm non-existant-file should give a clean error message.
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1591
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add Soyuz legalese. r=sabdfl (patch-2175: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixes to various page titles (patch-2176: mpt@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix checkwatches.py, take 2: s/logger/log and other randomness, r=stub (patch-2177: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<carlos> morning
<elmo> ok, wiki migrated - until DNS propogates (30 mins or so), an editable copy is reachable via https://wiki2.launchpad.canonical.com/ (NB: https till DNS propogates)
<elmo> the old one is uneditable, so don't worry about editing the wrong one
<carlos> elmo, what changes with that migration?
<elmo> oh, y'all have to use your launchpad login now
<elmo> carlos: I've no idea, I just got "MOIN 1.3 NOW. SCHNELLE, SCHNELLE, BITTE" orders from brazil
<carlos> ok, so it's a version update
<carlos> + launchpad integration
<jordi> hello
<carlos> jordi, !
<carlos> jordi, tonight acs, Kal, xavi de blast and Ismael will be in my house having dinner, do you want to come?
<jordi> carlos: I can't, I have another one :(
<carlos> ok
* carlos out
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Improve descriptions in registry interfaces (patch-2178: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<kiko> ahoy
<Kinnison> ahoyhoy kiko
<kiko> the pillowman
<carlos> SteveA, hi, around?
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<SteveA> i'm around
<carlos> SteveA, launchpad.Append does not exists 
<carlos> also, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1564 -> a bug I think it's related with the sqlobject garbage collector, that bug is a bit critical for Rosetta
<daf> carlos: have you tried using row.expire()?
<carlos> daf, no, I didn't 
<carlos> the problem is that I need to change it, commit and ask stub to run it
<SteveA> carlos: I said:
<SteveA>   Add a launchpad.Append permission to permissions.zcml.  Make this
<SteveA> permission be used for the +addpotemplate form.
<carlos> daf, anyway, it's still a bug
<SteveA> 
<carlos> oh, ok, I missed that part
<carlos> SteveA, thank you
* SteveA looks at 1564
* Kinnison cringes. Mark said "Multiple inheritance of seeds"
<Kinnison> fortunately he then ran off
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial, rs=sabdfl]  Tighten comment spacing in bug report pages (patch-2179: mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> carlos: hello
<SteveA> carlos: stub and i have been looking at the memory issues when running that script
<SteveA> carlos: stu will try another run of it in an hour or so
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA, is it related to the way I implemented it?
<carlos> or it's a problem with sqlobject?
<SteveA> you're doing a commit every so often
<SteveA> the caches should be cleared out on a commit
<carlos> once per row
<SteveA> although, you may need to explicitly del and run gc some things.  we'll see how the next run goes.
<SteveA> running one commit per row may end up being very slow, but it's a good enough start.
<SteveA> holding onto objects across a commit is a bit dodgy
<SteveA> so, you should probably get a list of ids
<SteveA> and then for each id, get the object of that id, do the work, commit
<SteveA> that avoids the problem of hanging onto objects across a commit
<carlos> SteveA, ok, will take into account it for the next script of that kind I develop
<SteveA> please rewrite this one
<carlos> in case next run works....
<SteveA> to use a list of ids
<SteveA> even if it works, it will be a source of bugs
<SteveA> because we shouldn't be holding onto objects across a commit
<carlos> SteveA, once it's executed the script will not be needed anymore
<SteveA> also, stub says that the latest sqlobject fixes don't fix it
<carlos> it's a migration script
<SteveA> 1. if it will remain in RF, it needs to be right.  2. it still doesn't work.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> for point 1, other people will be using it as an example of how to write this kind of code.
<carlos> SteveA, If it will stay in RF after the migration is done, we should find a better place to store those kind of scripts than the pending db directory
<SteveA> ok
<daf> see also database/schema/pending/daf-migrate-pre-po-template-rawfile-2.py
<carlos> ok
<daf> (it's been there for months and months)
<carlos> daf, anyway the amount of potemplates and pofiles is lower than the amount of potranslations
<carlos> daf, so perhaps you don't have the memory problem because that
<daf> sure
<daf> I was just pointing it out as another example of a Python data migration script
<daf> we were having problems with the query to get PO files pending import running out of memory
<daf> you remember?
<carlos> daf, but that was because the attachments being huge, right?
<daf> yes
<daf> that script had that problem
<daf> because it needed to get all the attachments
<daf> and put them in the Librarian
* carlos -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial, rs=sabdfl]  Tighten comment spacing in bug report pages (take 2) (patch-2180)
<mdke> what infrastructure does launchpad use for authentication? is there any information about it anywhere that I can have a look at?
<daf> infrastructure?
<mdke> i've found a page on the wiki... it refers to ZODB
<mdke> that is where the account information is stored i guess?
<daf> no
<daf> account information is stored in Postgres
<daf> the ZODB is used for session information
<mdke> ok...
<mdke> i don't know what either of them are anyhow :)
<bob2> ZODB = Z Object database
<bob2> which i a python object persistence deal
<daf> yep
<daf> whereas Postgres is a relational database
<mdke> so the authentication server is the latter?
<daf> it's a bit more complicated than that
<mdke> damn
<daf> there is a daemon called the authserver
<daf> when somebody logs in to Launchpad, it asks the authserver if the account is valid
<daf> the authserver looks in Postgres
<daf> Launchpad uses the ZODB to keep track of which users are logged in
<mdke> ok
<mdke> so on something like www.ubuntu.com, ZODB isn't used at all, only the authserver
<daf> other things like wikis use the authserver for authentication
<bob2> why doesn't LP hit the db itself?
<daf> bob2: so that authentication code for all our services is in one place, I'd imagine
<mdke> daf, is the authserver like an ldap server?
<daf> mdke: I'm not sure how one does authenticatoin with LDAP, so I can't say
<mdke> ah ok
<daf> I don't think www.ubuntu.com uses the ZODB, no
<mdke> so in theory, anything can use the auth server?
<mdke> if for example ubuntuforums wanted to unify their login, they could do it?
<daf> hmm
<daf> good question
<daf> in principle, yes
<ddaa> graaaagrl... recent update broken my firefox :(
<daf> there may be some problems with the authserver being firewalled off
<bob2> ddaa: I need to ask you about pybaz and debian at some point
<bob2> ie is the public version api-stable enough
<mdke> daf, sure, but in principle yes.
<ddaa> bob2: hehe
<mdke> daf, is there anything I can read on how the authserver works?
<ddaa> FYI. the public version == the canonical version, I merge into rocketfuel from the ddaa.net devo branch
<bob2> I'd hope that wouldn't expose any account data to whoever ran ubuntuforums
<bob2> ddaa: ah, cool
<ddaa> Stability wise...
<daf> mdke: dunno
<ddaa> well... it's not really clear... There are some big changes right now because archive registration is being phased out of baz
<daf> mdke: it's spiv who wrote it
<mdke> daf, i'll search around on the wiki
<ddaa> I mean, "registered names" are being phased out
<bob2> ah, right
<daf> it's a fairly simple thing that uses Twisted, as far as I know
<ddaa> But generally, lack of time to work on it, and generally lack of future for all this code base means I just do not have the time to fix the broken API, so it's likely as stable as it will ever be.
<ddaa> (though I hope to remove all the deprecated stuff soon)
<ddaa> When I'm reasonably satisfied of pybaz, I release it on ddaa.net
<bob2> is deprecated stuff marked with warnings?
<mdke> daf, thanks for your help :D
<ddaa> bob2: yes it is
<daf> mdke: no worries
<bob2> rock
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> lifeless, did you changed "baz diff" recently?
<carlos> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileiZSVkG.html
<jamesh> carlos: s/launchpa--devel--0/launchpad--devel--0/ ?
<carlos> yeah, I just saw it
<carlos> jamesh, thanks anyway
<ddaa> bob2: I have learn a thing with pybaz...
<carlos> btw, bazaar error messages are a bit cryptic, aren't they?
<ddaa> When you have an API that is broken in a way that cannot be fixed with a deprecation path (e.g. WorkingTree deriving from str), just fix it NOW.
<ddaa> because you'd rather have such a fix behind you than in front of you...
<bob2> haha
<bob2> yeah
<jblack> Morning guys
<carlos> jblack, morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial, rs=sabdfl]  Tighten comment spacing in bug report pages (take 3) (patch-2181)
<jblack> ddaa: I took a look at your docs yesterday. What about % of the api did you deprecate? 
<ddaa> mh... I guess about 20%... certainly more if you weight by use...
<jblack> Heh. Yeah. Looks to me like I'm about 80% affected. =) 
<jblack> You're getting rid of the lists. What should I be using instead? (The deprecations don't say what they're deprecated by) 
<ddaa> Yeah, the bits that were deprecated tend to be frequently used in client code.
<ddaa> sorry, but providing lists of that can be _long_, take a long time to produce due to network delays, and that are mutable by changes outside of the system, was very much a bad idea.
<jblack> I know you think very carefully about how your choices affect people, so I know that you had good reasons. 
<jblack> So I'm looking at it from the perspective of how to get this code back in line with the direction you're moving. 
<ddaa> I think the ChangeLog should give you the patterns you need to grep for.
<jblack> For categories, branches and versions, there's NameIterables. What's the archive equivilant? 
<ddaa> Hu?
<ddaa> NameIterables?
<jblack> CategoryIterable, BranchIterable, VersionIterable
<ddaa> Exposing this stuff was sooo crackful... it's all about reducing duplication of code and making pychecker happy...
<ddaa> Archive equivalent: "arch.archives()" -> "pybaz.iter_archives()"
<ddaa> that's one of those ones where the renaming does not really make sense by itself, only for consistence with other changes.
<jblack> Aha. Here it is. (Finally found the archive summary) 
<jblack> pardon, the function summary
<jblack>  I should be fine now. 
<ddaa> lifeless: looks like that old bug with missing branch name
<ddaa>   File "/home/importd/dists/launchpad/lib/CVS/CacheGenerator.py", line 92, in cleanUpDefaultFillers
<ddaa>      endFileRev = self.findLastFileRevision(rev.branch, rev.filename)
<ddaa>    File "/home/importd/dists/launchpad/lib/CVS/CacheGenerator.py", line 124, in findLastFileRevision
<ddaa>      return self.fileInChangeset(self._catalog.getBranch(branchName).getChangesetList()[-1] , fileName)
<ddaa>  IndexError: list index out of range
<ddaa> Would take me _days_ to figure out how to fix it.
* ddaa goes out to confirm the hunch with a debug run
<lifeless> ddaa: try nuking all state and resetting it back to enabled, nbot syncing. I bet it will come good.
<lifeless> ddaa: I won't be able to look at it for 3-4 weeks :[
<ddaa> mh... has not been published... should be legal to do that...
<jblack> bleh.
<carlos> lifeless, jblack, ddaa:  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesWFX6W.html
<kiko-fud> salgado, BjornT: http://www.squarefree.com/bugkarma/bugkarma.html
<ddaa> mh... IIRC, that one looks like a different failure
<carlos> lifeless, ddaa jblack any suggestion to be able to commit? I'm blocked on that problem with bazaar
<ddaa> carlos: try using 1.4.N
<ddaa> (where N is the latest release, whatever it is ATM)
<ddaa> looks like the kind of resource-handling issues that are bound to pop up with the changes lifeless is doing in 1.5. Extra point for making it reproducible.
<carlos> ddaa, I can give you my current tree
<carlos> ddaa, ok, I will revert to hoary's bazaar
<lifeless> carlos: what is the error ? 
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesWFX6W.html
<lifeless> carlos: I'm at the end of a long thin pipe, web pages DoNotHelp
<ddaa> carlos: current tree would certainly help
<carlos> lifeless, /pqm/build_dir/thelove@canonical.com/thelove@canonical.com---hackerlab--devo--1.5/src/hackerlab/vu/vfdbuf.c:1681:botched invariant
<carlos>     avail >= count
<carlos> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(exiting on botched invariant)
<carlos>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<carlos> lifeless, I get that with a commit
<ddaa> just after the changeset generation
<carlos> ddaa, ok, I suppose a tar.gz would be enough, right?
<lifeless> carlos: thanks. That is new and interesting :[
<ddaa> carlos: bz2 preferred, considered the size of a launchpad tree nowadays
<lifeless> carlos: I'm fixing now, rollback a few baz's to get it fixed in the interim
<lifeless> carlos: no need to send the tree around
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> fixed, testing
<carlos> is it too bad if I go back to 1.2?
<carlos> it's the version available with hoary
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed the permissions for the addpotemplate form + test r=Steve (it's not really a review but implemented the way he asked) (patch-2182: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, lifeless could you cherrypick that patch? ^^^
<lifeless> carlos: fixed, uploading
<carlos> lifeless, cool, thanks
<lifeless> sprint guys : kiko, me, stevea and mark are in a meeting for the next 60 minutes odd - please take care of yourselves/next break etc.
<lifeless> Kinnison: ^^
<SteveA> well, i was going to announce it in 5 mins
<dilys> New Malone bug 1597 filed on Bazaar by David Allouche: baz switch to fail with unrelated revision
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1597
<kiko-fud> ddaa!
<ddaa> kiko-fud: ?
<kiko-fud> I didn't get a chance to say bye, how was your trip home?
<ddaa> unexpectedly lengthy (as I lost my password on the bus to Sao Paulo) but otherwise reasonably pleasant (as Varig changed my ticket for free for the day after, and I got a business class seat).
<kiko-fud> ddaa, password?
<ddaa> hu... passport
<ddaa> same difference :)
<kiko-fud> you're joking?
<ddaa> no, I'm not
<ddaa> It was reasonably easy to get a right-of-the-way at the french consulate, and a helpful .br policeman at the airport put me on the track.
<kiko-fud> where did you sleep?
<ddaa> NH hotel near the consulate, they had a week-end price (about R$150)
<lifeless> thats like 2francs right ?
<ddaa> I'll try to expense it though
<ddaa> lifeless: no, that's more like 300FF
<ddaa> or 60 eurs
<ddaa> I could have found cheaper, but I decided it was too much to ask at midnight, with my luggage, in a foreign country whose language I do not speak :)
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> should be expensable I think
<jblack> lifeless: porting to pybaz looks easy enough. Got reminded in a bad way that elmo hasn't fixed pydavlib.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-57)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.5: unbreak vfd buffers where a write is smaller than the current buffer size increase (patch-12: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<lifeless> carlos: ^^ the fix.
<carlos> lifeless, thanks!
<ddaa> lifeless: cannot run importd locally... looks like your "reconnection" hack broke something.
<ddaa> haha...
<lifeless> ddaa - /my/ reconnection hack ?
<ddaa> Must be the removal of implicit begin...
<lifeless> oh, db reconnection.
<lifeless> command line runner you mean ?
<ddaa> nah buildbot... but actually it's not your hack
<ddaa> well, it's the "spiv who is reviewing this suggested this XXX abstraction violation. RBC 20050608"
* ddaa sets implicitBegin=True
<ddaa> yeah, working now
<lifeless> do not be doing that in production
<lifeless> I'd like to know why its not working locally for you
<ddaa> that's because it's doing txn.abort() before the first txn.begin() in jobsFromDB when the service was not setup (i.e. pristine tap).
<ddaa> mh... probably the sqlos reconnection broke the assuption that SQLBase._connection was not None when no transaction was begun.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.26: Cherry pick patch-2177 into production (patch-4: rocketfuel@canonical.com, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jobsFromDB should do what hte test I did does and check for a transaction then
<ddaa> lifeless: the issue is almost certainly the fact that production launchpad is based on 1.22, then
<ddaa> I'm being called
<ddaa> I'll look into upgrading importd's launchpad soon.
* ddaa -> dinner
<Kinnison> Can the launchpad webapp launch a long-running process to run in the background?
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> sounds yucky
<Kinnison> I want to trigger a germinate run on a web request, but not hold the request until the germinate completes
<Kinnison> It could be a thread, I don't mind that
<SteveA> we need to talk about this
<SteveA> there are many complexities here
<Kinnison> okay
<lifeless> rosettas export process is a good example of a resasonable approach
<SteveA> for example, we'll have many server machines with many launchpad webapp servers on them
<SteveA> ideally, you'd use the database to signal to the germinate box
<SteveA> the database is our central point of coordination
<lifeless> i think there is a clear line to these things - either they are near-instant or they get queued and processed asynchronsouly
<Kinnison> Okay, so I have to queue them? Hmm
<Kinnison> That's fine
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> if you need it more responsive, we can do something about that.  but i'd rather not.
<Kinnison> naah, a cronscript will be fine
<SteveA> good
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.26: Cherry pick patch-2182 into production (patch-5: carlos.perello@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, lifeless thanks
<carlos> mpt, ping
<carlos> Kinnison, hi, around?
#launchpad 2005-08-02
<ddaa> Is there some documentation explaining what are the benefits or being the owner of a launchpad product?
<ddaa> jblack: that would be something useful when talking to community folks about taking ownership of products in launchpad.
<jblack> Not that I'm aware of, no
<jblack> Presumably the two benefits would be karma, control or both. 
<jblack> I don't think karma is in yet. Control is a more interesting question, but it might not hurt until there's a little more implemented. That doesn't mean we can't make a nice document and have it ready 
<ddaa> I do not feel that karma bling is really a good selling point for pragmatic maintainers, for I would not care the least. It's more the specifics of the "control" that I'm asking about. I posted to the mailing list.
<jblack> Certainly, there's going to be a point when there's enough value in launchpad that a creator of a product will want to be the launchpad owner as well.
<jblack> They'll want to take personal responsibility for that content. 
* jblack writes a note to interview bradb about the relationships between malone and product owner.
<jblack> daf and rosetta as well.
<jblack> I have no doubt that if not today, then soon the product owner gets to decide who has awesome powers when it comes to bugs for a product.
<jblack> rosetta probably has a copule weak relationships. 
<jblack> The product series management will be very, very important too, once there's enough percieved value there.
<ddaa> but it's not clear how useful such "awesome powers" are for a product that already has its own bug tracker.
<jblack> It will be once malone is so good, that anybody that uses anything else will be a dope. =D
<ddaa> I'm not being negative, just trying to keep focus on "now and here".
<ddaa> Since I'm sure there's more to Launchpad that I'm aware of.
<jblack> "What do I miss if you delay taking ownership until next week, if I'm not using malone anyways?" 
<jblack> "What do I miss if I delay taking ownership of a product until next week, if I'm not using malone anyways?" 
<jblack> Is that the question? 
<ddaa> The question from the scribus guy was more like "why should I care about launchpad"
<ddaa> which was a genuine question
<ddaa> not "why should I care this week and not next week", but "why should I care today".
<ddaa> but maybe that's just my own perspective
<ddaa> like some guy pointed out, I believe in working code, not in shiny ideas.
<jblack> What I'm trying to get out of this is whether he's asking why he should care today, or why he should care at all
<ddaa> does that make any practical difference?
<jblack> I think so.
<jblack> If he doesn't care today, then he has a understanding of the possible value, but doesn't recognize current value. 
<jblack> If he doesn't care at all, then he doesn't recognize possible value as well. 
<ddaa> Well, they were quite friendly, I guess he was asking about today. "You can assign it to me once my account registration goes through, that's fine. What can we do with it is the question?"
<ddaa> I just understand that as a "that's cool, but what is it useful for?"
<jblack> Heh. I wonder what my life would be like if I had registered certain domain names back in the mid 90's.
<ddaa> That's a different thing. We'll arbitrate disputes sensibly, and anyway the owner is a core developper.
<ddaa> Clearly, if it were not possible to speculate on domain names, websquatting would be pointless.
<jblack> I'm not suggesting that he squat. :) 
<ddaa> That was a "okay, the product is in good hand, and you can assign it to me if you want, but then what?"
<jblack> I'm suggesting that he can avoid the inconvience of contacting a human if somebody else squats on his property.
<jblack> but then what? Then we'll get ahold of him when we've got somethign ready that we think he needs. 
<jblack> Today, we've got the resources to hunt down owners for many of the owners of ~1k products. We likely won't have those resources when we've got 50 times that. 
<ddaa> Ha, that's a interesting answer "we're working hard to make launchpad something you will want to use, the product owner is the person we will spam when we think it's ready"
<jblack> Nah. Thats not spam. 
<jblack> spam is centered around money. This isn't. 
<ddaa> Maybe "launchpad is something you will want to use as a packager when it's ready. It's not ready just yet, but if you are the project owner we will contact you with interesting news and events"
<ddaa> duh...
<jblack> You've got a point (a good one too, a lot of people could think that way). 
<jblack> So we do a standard do-not-contact checkbox.
<ddaa> then, back to the original question
<ddaa> why, as a project maintainer or core developer, should someone care today about it?
<jblack> David, if he's not interested right now, then that's ok. He'll come along on his own some day. 
<ddaa> (except for the import, since it that case it was already done)
<ddaa> jblack: you're missing my point, the guy was not "not interested". Actually, you could read it as he was asking us what interesting stuff we had for him.
<jblack> Did you consider the "we did this import info in the hope it would be useful to you. Now that the work has been done, would you mind registering as the proper owner of the product, so that the product is owned by the right person rather than a canonical developer?"
<ddaa> Let's play a game. I'll play the maintainer.
<ddaa> To what you just said, I reply:
<ddaa> "You can assign it to me once my account registration goes through, that's fine. What can we do with it is the question?"
<jblack> One of the things that you can do right now is that you can assign extra product series to your import. That way a program named dyson can be used by the distributors to track patches for your software. That way, end users can compare whats been fixed where. 
<ddaa> IOW, "no problem, I'm creating my account so you can assign the product to me. Thanks for the import, that's going to be useful. Now that the import is running automatically, what else can I do with that product?"
<jblack> Are we role playing, or debugging? :) 
<ddaa> "How do I use Dyson"?
<ddaa> Roleplaying to debug the argumentation :)
<jblack> Dyson isn't the thing that's actually used. The actual interface is going to be through the bug tracker, malone. Don't worry, you don't have to use malone if you don't want (in fact, if you're using bugzilla, malone tracks things for you) 
<jblack> The important part is that the people that are packing your software for you and giving it to the community for you are going to be able to track patches for your software much more efficiently. 
<jblack> There's other things as well, if you're interested. ;) 
<jblack> We have plans in the near future of implementing something at the supermirror called "starring".
<ddaa> "Actually, I'm the packager. The baz import will allow me to package using tla-buildpackage. But the import is already running."
<jblack> As the maintainer of a product, you can note for end users which third party branches for your product are important. Its a way for you to help developers of your software to know which branches you're interested in.
<jblack> Oh, which distro do you package for? 
<ddaa> "I'm packaging for ubuntu"
<jblack> Oh. In that case, you're gonna do it because if you don't, Mark will shove his size-X boot up your ass. ;) 
<ddaa> (taking user hat off) the thing you say about third party branches is not true, yet
<jblack> I didn't say its true now. I said it's going to be true. :) 
<jblack> btw, I wouldn't make the boot comment, at least not in those terms. 
<jblack> Id actually say something more along the lines of "If you're already in ubuntu, then you probably have a good idea of where we're going, and why we're trying to get the dataset as accurate as possible" 
<ddaa> The guy appeared to be quite reasonable, not hostile, but not a fanboy either.
<jblack> He's a ubuntu developer? 
<ddaa> nope, it's just the upstream
<jblack> Ok. So he's not the packager, correct? 
<ddaa> the -ubuntu packages versions are done by doko, jriddell and so on. He is signing the changelog entries for version that are not specific to ubuntu. He is the upstream packager.
<jblack> Ok. sync.
<ddaa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/scribus/scribus_1.2.2.1-1ubuntu1/changelog
<jblack> In that case, I'd mention the plans for malone doing multi-distro tracking and ubuntu-upstream tracking.
<jblack> We also are in strong need for projects that are willing to be test subjects for us. 
<ddaa> mh... I sort of see the point, but that starts to be a bit complicated for me...
<jblack> If he helps us by letting us use him as a test case, then the process is going to be salted with his input, and give him tools that are closer to his needs.
<ddaa> I guess that the guy might be receptive to that.
<jblack> Most developers are. :)
<jblack> Another approach I'd consider (I'd have to know him reasonably well first) is the old changing-the-world argument.
<ddaa> But I do not really feel up to the task of convincing him. "We are going to track your bugtracker in malone, and other distro bucktrackers as well. Okay, it's not really working yet and it sucks as a bug tracker, but if you would beta-test the stuff for us we would do our best to make Malone something you'd use every day"
<jblack> (Nobody likes to think that they're getting in the way of an einstein)
<jblack> ddaa: That's ok. Its my job to do that. :) 
<jblack> The very, Very useful thing you could do to help getting this done is to give him a favorable introduction of me. 
<jblack> That should be easy. I'm a nice, patient guy and I rarely bite. 
<ddaa> well, I'm certainly ending up doing a fair bit of it myself, as I'm going to interact with community guys as part as the import sheperding etc.
<jblack> Hur? I thought I was sheparding imports? 
<ddaa> ha?
<ddaa> Well, that's fine.
<ddaa> All this stuff just came from a reply I made for a bug.
<jblack> I could be desynced here (that happens to me) 
<ddaa> "cannot create project scribus"
<jblack> But my impression from the self appointed one was that I'd be the human interface to imports and keeping an eye on it. 
<ddaa> that naturally led me to assign the guy as the owner of the product (i.e. not the packager), and going to #scribus to make publicity and ask if the guy was known and trustworthy.
<jblack> Presumably, if there was a problem with the back-end, I'd dump it into some queue somewhere for attention by the guys that have worked ont he code for a yaer. 
<ddaa> Yeah, it completely makes sense. But then there's not point in setting to strong a separation.
<jblack> Yeah. I wasn't planning on that. 
<jblack> Basically, continuing the old process. Keeping a list of various failures. As time permits, you or lifeless hit the failures.
<ddaa> As we get better at diagnosing common failures it would make sense for you to work on the diagnosing as well, as that would enable you to do on-the-spot support.
<jblack> If something particularly juicy comes up, I might ping you for a canfix/cantfix 
<ddaa> Whatever, no point is arguing semantics.
<ddaa> Let's just get the work done :)
<jblack> And yes, I'm open to that. 
<jblack> ("Let's get..." and "make sense for you..." 
<jblack> I'd probably avoid the complicated ones though, as I have the impression from mark that I should be more concerned about hitting the pavement, so to speak.
<ddaa> That's my understanding, though second hand, too.
<ddaa> That malex guy seems to be away ATM. I'll ping you to to arrange a fortuitous encounter when he seems back :)
<jblack> Ok.
<ddaa> do you think I should do that in private or public?
<jblack> Is he an independant sort, or a community sort? 
<jblack> If we're dealing with a Lord, then private. If we're dealing with a Raadt, then community. 
<jblack> Private is generally slightly better, because its better to already ahve a convert amongst the group, so that he does most of the selling.
<ddaa> Dunno Raadt, but he seems rather oriented towards his own community.
<ddaa> Okay.
* ddaa -> back to debugging debbugs import failure
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-58)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Added a -m, --modified option to baz commands displaying revision lists (patch-44: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<sivang> ddaa, jblack : can anyone at that stage contribute patches to bazaar ? 
<nakeee> all the translation I upload rosetta get to the original projects?
<sivang> nakeee: there's a mechanism to push them back to the upstream project, IIRC so yes
<nakeee> sivang: hwo many translators are using it in hebrew?
<sivang> nakeee: you can check through rosetta, let me see
<sivang> nakeee: we don't have a registered translators group, guess we'll have to make one
<sivang> nakeee: done with tests? :)
<nakeee> sivang: hopefully I have a bit free time now:) can I have the permission to add translators?
<sivang> nakeee: let's see
<sivang> Anyone here can help us set up a hebrew translation group?
<sivang> jordi: ping , howya doing? 
<jordi> hi!
<jordi> right now I'm berserking
<sivang> jordi: you're waht?
<sivang> :)
<jordi> raging
<jordi> I'm veeery annoyed today.
<sivang> jordi: oh, I'm sorry to hear that.
<sivang> jordi: do you know who approves new language translation groups?
<jordi> hmm, probably carlos right now.
<jordi> aha!
<carlos_> hi
<sivang> carlos: hey carlos
<sivang> carlos: What do I need to do to start a hebrew translation team in rosetta ?
<carlos> sivang, send an email to rosetta@ubuntu.com asking for it
<sivang> jordi: btw, may I as why are you annoyed?
<sivang> carlos: ok, what happens when you open it ? I become moderator / whatever and can approve new translators? can I then delegate it to another person?
<nakeee> sivang: who is going throught the translation people submit for hebrew?you?
<jordi> sivang: I learned just now that I'm forced to give a talk in "Campus Party" about LliureX
<sivang> jordi: hmm, is this some kind of an academic project?
<nakeee> hmm that's not good
<nakeee> so all the translations ppl did so far didn't get in?
<carlos> sivang, as we know you, we can add you as the admin for that team and you can add other admins 
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<sivang> nakeee: what carlos said :)
<sivang> carlos: what happened to all translations of poeple so far?
<carlos> sivang, is there a problem with their translations?
<jordi> sivang: no, one of these meetings of people with pcs where they spend a week copying porn, warez and movies and sleep very little
<sivang> carlos: thinking of the moderation now, something must have been done with the translations - either they are held back until review, or already in
<sivang> carlos: which is the right case?
<carlos> sivang, you will see them as suggestions
<nakeee> carlos: I see there are suggestion from other places and found somewhere else comments
<nakeee> is it something rosetta adds?
<carlos> nakeee, those are translations related to the one you are doing from other versions of that resource or from other projects
<nakeee> what other projects?
<carlos> nakeee, anyone imported into Rosetta
<nakeee> oh it looks for similar strings?
<carlos> we will add a link to the origin of that suggestion
<carlos> yeah
<nakeee> carlos: a use suggestion button might be nice so one wont need to copy paste it
<carlos> nakeee, planned too
<nakeee> is there a way to add a dictionary project?like something that the string would be the words that appear in all other projects 
<nakeee> and then it can be used as reference while translating
<nakeee> to make sure wording is the same
<carlos> nakeee, well, it would be a bit difficult
<nakeee> how so?
<carlos> as we work with the whole string
<carlos> so you need to add lots of terms there
<sivang> carlos: I'll email rosetta@ubuntu.com, for the translation group , k? :)
<carlos> but there is also a glossary like feature that will handle that by words
<carlos> sivang, sure
<nakeee> well, it  can use a word list but I thought like that it would be more effective
<nakeee> carlos: it just a script that need to run once and in the future just adding few words is no big deal
<sivang> carlos: done
<carlos> nakeee, if you want to translate 'File' the same across all Ubuntu, you need it done with a glossary like feature
<carlos> it's really difficult to store all kind of strings that contains that word
<carlos> so you translate it always the same
<nakeee> that not what I mean
<nakeee> I mean it more as a hint to the translator
<nakeee> he can click on the word file and see how it appears in the dictionary
<nakeee> so he won't need to go around looking how it was in other projects
<carlos> nakeee, so you are talking about a html file with a list of words
* carlos -> breakfast
<nakeee> carlos: yes only 1) I can translate those words using rosetta interface 2)I can quickly ask from inside rosetta what is certain's word translation
<carlos> nakeee, that's not so trivial as you think...
<nakeee> in what sense?
<carlos> that we cannot do it in an afternoon 
<nakeee> maybe, but I think it would be worse it
<nakeee> it would make the translation level of people a lot higher
<carlos> I know, and as I said, it's a planned feature
<nakeee> ok cool
<jblack> when is the meeting? Now or now +1 ?
<daf> now+1
<jblack> be back
<jordi> daf, carlos: where are we regarding importing/exporting?
<jordi> is it fixed in production now?
<jordi> I can't start mailing people if it's not working right now
<jordi> would scare people away.
<daf> we were just discussing it
<carlos> jordi, we can add new potemplates now
<daf> seems like breezy imports are being really slow
<carlos> jordi, but the import is being a bit slow
<jordi> nod
<daf> and slowing the other imports down
<carlos> and that slows too other imports
<carlos> X-)
<daf> :)
<carlos> daf, get out of my mind!
<jordi> stop the echo effect
<daf> carlos: I suggest you mail launchpad about the problem
<daf> carlos: perhaps Steve or somebody will have an idea about debugging it
<carlos> daf, well, I suspect where the problem would be
<carlos> daf, but hadn't time to test my theory
<daf> what's your hypothesis?
<carlos> daf, that the imports are failing because the poimports from breezy are attached by Rosetta admins and they are not editors
<daf> why would that make it so slow?
<carlos> because it takes time to do an import that it's rejected
<daf> hmm
<daf> and the rejected ones stay in the queue?
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> so a restart makes it slower
<daf> ouch
<daf> wait a minute
<daf> I thought they were marked as Failed
<daf> and not tried again
<carlos> daf, it depends on the kind of error
<daf> isn't that a bug?
<daf> what if we change the permissions somehow?
<carlos> permissions?
<carlos> so it doesn't fall?
<carlos> fall/fail/
<carlos> that's the plan, yes
<daf> what's blocking it?
<carlos> daf, I was working on the language packs, remember?
<carlos> :-)
<daf> carlos: how are the language packs going? :)
<carlos> daf, added to the review queue
<carlos> and being executed on mawson
<jdahlin> elmo?
<jblack> time for the weekly meeting? 
<daf> yes
<daf> but no SteveA
<jdahlin> there's no internet connection in the office here in brazil, where the meeting is held
<daf> ahh
<daf> that explains it :)
* morgs is here...
* jblack is here
<jblack> Is somebody keeping a log, and we can just meet and send stevea the log? 
<daf> I expect we'll have the meeting when they get their internet connection back
<daf> there's no point having a meeting with 4 people :)
* carlos is here
<carlos> daf, :-)
<bob2> hah
<morgs> 3
<morgs> 2
<morgs> 1
<morgs> MEETING E...
<morgs> oh] 
<morgs> hiya
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> no meeting today
<SteveA> the internet went down
<jblack> !!
<SteveA> daf, carlos, jblack, ddaa, morgs: the launchpad wiki will be read only for a few days
<ddaa> blah
<SteveA> so that we can work from it directly here in brazil, in case our network goes down again
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<morgs> You took the wiki with you?
<ddaa> I was just running upstairs with my breakfast...
<carlos> SteveA, how will we handle the review queue?
* ddaa goes back downstairs with his breakfast
<SteveA> carlos: good question
<SteveA> carlos: first of all, we won't have any reviewers available until later next week anyway
<carlos> SteveA, I'm asking because I just added an entry there
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: that's okay. 
<daf> yeah, I added a page just now
<SteveA> carlos: secondly, if we have urgent reviews then you need to mail them
<daf> apparently, I am now DafyddHarries4
<SteveA> if you have urgent updates to pages, you need to mail them to here and tell people
<SteveA> daf: you need to talk with stu about that
<daf> ok
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf, I think you can change it from launchpad
<SteveA> it is possible that you can't
<SteveA> if you can't, tell stu
<carlos> stub, I will need to cherrypick a patchset today, would it be possible?
<carlos> daf, my theory was correct, I have a test and the fix ready
<stub> Email me and lifeless as per usual
<daf> carlos: fix?
<daf> carlos: make it fail when the permissions are wrong?
<daf> carlos: or rather, makrk the import as failed
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> daf, that other fix should be done too. Thank's for remind me it
<daf> heh
<daf> what was your fix?
<daf> even better, check the permissions *before* doing the import
<daf> to avoid doing unneccessary work
<carlos> daf, canEditTranslations returns True always if it's a rosetta expert
<daf> ah
<daf> rosetta admin, you mean?
<daf> does that use a celebrity?
<daf> if it doesn't, it should
<carlos> it does
<carlos> that's why I said Rosetta expert ;-)
<daf> hmm
<daf> ok
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> daf, the error is: raise AssertionError, 'published translations are ALWAYS is_editor'
<carlos> daf, that was a programming error that the test will detect in the future
<carlos> I don't think we should try to catch that exception
<daf> can we change that message to something clearer?
<daf> and it's better to use AssertionError("...")
<daf> not AssersionError, "..."
* daf -> lunch
* cprov quotes http://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/ about issue-tracker ideas 
<salgado> lifeless, can you check what happened with a merge request I sent 30mins ago? I didn't get any mail from pqm and it's already processed
<morgs> cprov: some friends of mine use jira, very shiny but in java...
<cprov> morgs:yeah, I've seen it in a comparision with Trac (http://trac.edgewall.com) which smells much better because is python
<lifeless> looks like it failed
<lifeless> I'm betting your mail is borked after the outage and the result will come later
<jblack> lifeless: I had a couple problems to tell you about this morning, but they're worked out. 
<lifeless> col
<lifeless> cool I mean
* jblack will be back in 20 min
<jblack> btw, good morning. Hope you're well. =) 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1279: Move bazaar branches from portal to main part of product page (patch-2183: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<mpt> cprov: WordPress uses Rosetta for translations, and Trac for issue/changeset tracking
<dilys> New Malone bug 1602 filed on Bazaar by Matthieu Moy: baz inventory panic()s on unreadable directories
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1602
<ddaa> sivang: anybody can contribute to bazaar (that is baz or bzr), they are just plain vanilla free software projects.
<sivang> ddaa: ah nice, I deduced that from the rocketfuel dillys spit outs, I saw "patch from jone doe, ....." :)
<sivang> ddaa: but I reckon the canonical versions and the upstream vanilla are different no?
<morgs> sivang: the canonical one *is* the upstream one...
<jamesh> sivang: we use the same baz as everyone else
<sivang> jamesh, morgs : ah oops, thanks fellas for the enlightment :)
<morgs> :)
<cprov> mpt: Trac rocks a lot, I use it for private/public issue tracking and our clients like a lot the wiki/tickets/SVNview/Roadmap integration 
<daf> morgs: seems to me that owners of teams always get notifications about membership requests
<daf> morgs: so I get these notifications about teams I've created but which I'm not a memeber of
<daf> morgs: these teams do have admins who take care of the membership applications
<salgado> daf, I fixed this in one of the branches I'm working on. that was a bug.
<daf> cool
<salgado> from the days before TeamEmail
<daf> why did I think that morgs was the teams person?
<salgado> daf, I asked that question to myself too. maybe you're the right person to answer? :P
<daf> heh
<daf> well, I don't know
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  BuildFarm works again, bits repaired and ready for deep redesign. (patch-2184: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  PackageVersionVerification and tweaks (patch-2185: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1603 filed on Registry by Morgan Collett: RDF fails when team has an email
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1603
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1279: Move bazaar branches from portal to main part of product page, add URL (patch-2186: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
* daf -> Brazil
<kiko> carlos?
<Keybuk> daf: see you soon
<Keybuk> be sure to pack any diseases you might want to bring with you
<Keybuk> everyone else has
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  add facet menus to people and projects.  add calendar link to facets (patch-2187: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<carlos> kiko, ?
* carlos -> out
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added Rosetta experts as editors for every .po file (patch-2188: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some fixes as per Steve review. Do not use Subsets to traverse; instead do the traversal by consuming items from the traversal stack. r=SteveA (patch-2189: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<SteveA> salgado: jim fulton says +1 to modifying zope/security/checker.py to have declarations for set and frozenset, using a try:except NameError to make it still work with python 2.3.
<SteveA> salgado: you can tell stub, or whatever
<salgado> SteveA, great. I'll talk to stub
<SteveA> thanks
<salgado> stub, <SteveA> salgado: jim fulton says +1 to modifying zope/security/checker.py to have declarations for set and frozenset, using a try:except NameError to make it still work with python 2.3.
<salgado> would you fix that for me?
<stub> shh.... I'm sleeping
<Kinnison> lies
<stub> ok
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-59)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Added ARCH_LOG to commit, import and tag hooks (patch-45: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-60)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: rbrowse shows revisions one-by-one (not version per-version) (patch-46: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
#launchpad 2005-08-03
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-61)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Added a --versions to commands displaying revision lists. (patch-47: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-62)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: --from and multiple versions support for "missing" (patch-48: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<bob2> daf: why does dilys sometimes not have a name?
<bob2> are those pqm requests really sent without one?
<ddaa> The name is the name of the archives of the merged patchlogs (when != from the destination archive)
<ddaa> you can have several names when doing a roll-up merge
<bob2> hm, I guess I assumed it just took the From: name of whoever sent the request
<ddaa> and none in the case of an automatic commit, or same archive merge
<ddaa> it _is_ confusing
<bob2> you're home again now?
<ddaa> I only understood it after going WTF at lifeless
<bob2> hah
<ddaa> FSVO again, I guess
<bob2> hah
<bob2> got time for a python q then?
<ddaa> sure
<bob2> so, I have a moderately complicated class
<bob2> with lots of neatly factored-out little methods
<bob2> testing the little methods is non-trivial, tho, since they depend on object state
<bob2> would you go with "setting state manually in the test suite" or "making the methods take state as arguments"?
<ddaa> That's not a python specific question, rather a TDD best practices question
<bob2> yeah, true
<ddaa> What I would do, would be doing feature tests, i.e. testing whole stories setting up the state running the method being tested, and checkinh the output and new state, without breaking encapsulation.
<bob2> hmmm
<ddaa> Such tests are useful to have, but that's not the end all...
<bob2> I have that too, but I feel safer having low-level "this method does what it's supposed to" tests, too
<ddaa> Right, one of my problem is that I have trouble writing unit tests.
<bob2> the other issue is that some methofs change external state (e.g. write out files, send email), which makes it a pain to test things higher up the stack
<bob2> does it seem like a terrible idea to test a subclass that replaces the externally-modifying tests with stubs?
<ddaa> I'd rather set the state manually in your case. Because if your API is  message-passing style, designed around accumulating state in the object, it would not make sense to graft a functional API on top of it for testing.
<bob2> that's what I was thinking
<ddaa> I would stub out the externally modifying classes too. Actually, google for "Mock Objects", that's a kind of stub with testing smarties.
<bob2> ah, I forgot about them
<bob2> well, in this context, anyway; I do use them for testing inter-object stuff
<ddaa> Basically, a mock a stub that provides machinery to test interaction with other objects.
<ddaa> While a mere stub is just something that provides enough API to be able to run the code being tested.
<ddaa> Nice of you to ask me about that, but I'm really no authority in OOP...
<ddaa> re: subclassing
<ddaa> lifeless wolud tell you to use compositon :P
<bob2> haha
<ddaa> Which might well make sense in that case.
<bob2> that's a good point, actually
<ddaa> to have a separate object to handle communication with the outside world.
<bob2> thanks for your thoughts :)
<ddaa> my pleasure
<mvo> could someone of the python people review a interface for me? python-apt has a "pure" python interface now that hides the details from apt_pkg. a quick look if it looks pythonic enough would be really cool
<ddaa> I do not think we have any python-dev here :P
<ddaa> mvo: where can I find the code you want reviewed? From the ubuntu archive?
<mvo> ddaa: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/arch/ubuntu, michael.vogt@ubuntu.com--2005/python-apt--mvo--0, directory "apt"
<mvo> ddaa: thanks :)
<ddaa> did not say I would do it :P
<mvo> ddaa: aha :)
<ddaa> Thinking of it, I probably focus on my assigned tasks... but I'm curious :)
<ddaa> * I should probably
<mvo> ddaa: well, if you look at it, it would be very kind if you could /msg me your comments!
<ddaa> mvo: baz remark, you can just say "baz get http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/arch/ubuntu/python-apt--mvo--0/"
<mvo> ddaa: that's a nice feature. since what version of baz does it exist?
<ddaa> 1.3
<ddaa> or 1.4...
<ddaa> actually, without the trailing slash...
<dilys> New Malone bug 1609 filed on Bazaar by David Allouche: Possible arch-cache race condition leading to data corruption
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1609
<SteveA> silbs: hello
<silbs> SteveA: hi. welcome back.
<kiko> ahoy
<kiko> carlos!
<kiko> daf!
<carlos> kiko, !
<lifeless> ddaa , bob2 - jsuch long running tests are doctests in nasture. that said, you will have many repeats to handle different expected conditions, which is where I'd use unit tests with setup and tteardown that give appropriate eady to test objects
<carlos> so Brazil was connected again?
<kiko> carlos, apparently. fuck fuck fuck.
<ddaa> doctests?
<ddaa> long-running?
<ddaa> -ECONTEXT
<carlos> kiko, that's because they know I'm going there and know I need network connection :-D
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> so what's up with daf?
<morgs> Coming soon, wireless AP with built in satphone...
<carlos> kiko, waiting for me
<carlos> kiko, at London
<lifeless> ddaa: do a lastlog lifeless ;-)
<ddaa> Doesn't fit.
<ddaa> What do you mean by "lastlog"?
<lifeless> '/lastlog lifeless'
<ddaa> my irc client does not know about this command
<lifeless> you and bob2 invoked my name
<carlos> mpt, around?
<ddaa> Yes, I remember this discussion. But still, I do not see the connection with "doctests in nature" and "long running".
<carlos> mpt, I got your camera, but I was not able to get the memory card
<kiko> carlos, what sort of memory card?
<lifeless> oh, if you need to setup a object and then call method X method Y beother bar on it and they are idempotent methods, a doctest will  fit that quite well IMO
<lifeless> though not in th emethod docstring 
<carlos> kiko, sd
<kiko> carlos, we can buy them cheap here, no worries
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cool
<mpt> carlos: excellent, thanks
<carlos> mpt, also, they gave me a couple of rechargable AA batteries and the plug to recharge them for free
<jamesh> carlos: what sort of camera?
<carlos> mpt, ? I don't remember the model
<mpt> carlos: Let me guess, it's a Spanish battery charger?
<carlos> mpt, yeah ;-)
<carlos> European
<mpt> jamesh: Pentax S-50
<mpt> carlos: Yeah, my last one came with a US battery charger that was similarly useless
<mpt> carlos: you can keep it :-)
<jamesh> mpt: cool.  that's the updated version of my camera (I have the S40)
<carlos> well, It's with my luggage and I already checkin so...
<carlos> lifeless, any chance to process my cherrypick request?
<lifeless> carlos: dude, we've been offline for 2 days
<lifeless> no internet at the sprint or the hotel.
<carlos> lifeless, I know, that's why I'm asking :-)
<carlos> if there is a chance
<lifeless> carlos - it conflicts
<carlos> fuck
<lifeless> stub tried 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then will need to wait until next week
<carlos> I don't have time to fix it
<carlos> before the flight
<lifeless> can it wait till the amin rollout on monday/tuestday ?
<carlos> yeah, because I cannot fix it now, it should wait anyway
* carlos -> plane
<carlos> see you!
<ddaa> morgs: ping
<morgs> ddaa: gnip
<ddaa> is your change for branch display currently on staging?
<morgs> ddaa: I'll take a quick look...
<morgs> ddaa: yes, here's an example: https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/gstreamer
<ddaa> Is there a policy for using tables for everything?
<ddaa> I think that branch listing would be better served, semantically, by a dt/dd list
<ddaa> and that would mitigate the ridiculously-wide-table problem
<morgs> ddaa: I'm fine with that, I'll give it a try on Monday
<ddaa> thus helping avoid the annoyingly-small-font-size problem...
<ddaa> sabdfl had me refocused on all-things-branches-and-bazaar-in-launchpad-and-friends recently
<morgs> Do you think the title and URL are the right things to display?
<ddaa> so, time permitting, I would be able to contribute more code to this kind of things
<morgs> Great
<ddaa> But I'm so happy with your work, that I really see little reason for that :)
* ddaa checks out the db schema
<morgs> ddaa: If you think there's anything a user would benefit from, let me know. AFAIK the url is the most useful thing?
<ddaa> URL is the only useful thing ATM
<morgs> OK
<ddaa> There's something in my pipe coming right from HQ which I suspect is related to branch display. I think in the short term you can just get away with listing branches in a <ul>
<ddaa> I mean, listing urls
<morgs> Makes sense. OK.
<ddaa> In the medium term I gather I'm expected to write something that will make the rest of the webapp world pale in humility ;)
<morgs> Sort of google maps meets the bazaar? :-P
<morgs> Anyway, I'm out of here.
* ddaa looks at google maps
<ddaa> Yeah, sort of something like that.
<ddaa> OMG, this satellite view thing is painfully cool
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-63)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Implicit ^...$ around the regexps for rbrowse (patch-49: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> it's tricky to find the url that generates statistics for all the breezy modulesi n Catalan
<jordi> ah, got it
<dilys> New Malone bug 1612 filed on The Launchpad by Scott James Remnant: After logging in, launchpad leaves me up a blind alley without my clothes
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1612
<dilys> New Malone bug 1613 filed on The Launchpad by Robert Collins: cannot sign coc due to launchpad ignoring signing keys
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1613
<dilys> New Malone bug 1614 filed on The Launchpad by Robert Collins: bugs related people portal should uniqify the maintainers list
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1614
<bob2> lifeless: yeah, I have both doctests and unittests
<cprov> lifeless: I really didn't get your point on bug # 1613, want to talk about .
* cprov got it now
<bob2> (for that reason)
<lilo> hi all
<Kinnison> Hello lilo
<lilo> sorry about the kline earlier, one of your IP's hit a user limit.... we have to kline on those to catch bot attacks quickly enough
<lilo> I added new I: lines, so the problem shouldn't recur anytime soon
<lilo> (hey Kinnison)
<Keybuk> lilo: are bots typically registered with NickServ?
<Kinnison> Thanks for that lilo
<Kinnison> It's a conference IP :-)
<lilo> oic! yah, we need to figure out how to get people to check with us before setting those up
<Keybuk> if not, that could be a sweet optimisation for the auto-killer
<lilo> more likely we just need some way to look for conferences in process and plug a calendar into the kline process
<lilo> I've been thinking about that, but we don't have the facilities yet
* lilo notes that #freenode-registry can use more Python people 8)
<lilo> anyway, let us know if you need anything at all
<SteveA> cheers lilo
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-64)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: baz lock-revision without argument, informative message at the end (patch-50: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial, partial rs=SteveA]  nuke the old MaloneApplicationView, fix a typo and deal with null SourcePackage.currentrelease -- fixing bug 1549 in the process. Also fixes (once and for all) the handling of the bugtrackertype enum in checkwatches (patch-2190: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> otherwise pqm might go rusty!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix bugs link in facet menu for person (patch-2191: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-08-04
* ddaa pokes spiv
* ddaa hits air
<jamesh> ddaa: spiv has chicken pox
<kiko> ddaa, he's got chickenpox and is in the hotel
<ddaa> is that some kind of dish?
<jamesh> maybe in france
<jamesh> :)
<ddaa> blah, bottom line, I replied to his review (about the latest pybaz branch), and I wanted a advice on how to implement a Method Object pattern in Python in a better way than what I did, because he complained that was ugly, and I'm forced to agree with him.
<ddaa> The issue is that the Method Object must only be created by a factory method. It's in the doctring, but since people do not read documentation, I also made the __init__ useless and the attributes protected.
<ddaa> So the factory method has to set the protected attributes of the Method Object class.
<ddaa> I cannot make the Method Object class protected to discourage its instantiation, because its methods are part of the public API.
<ddaa> And, no, pybaz is not using zope interfaces.
<ddaa> So, setting protected attributes in a factory method is the least bad solution I have found.
<ddaa> Unfortunately Python has no way to express the notion of friend method (as in C++). It's sometimes useful to break encapsulation but still make it clear it's done in a safe and responsible adult manner.
<ddaa> Any hint?
<kiko> got milk?
<ddaa> Yes, I have microfiltered whole milk downstairs. What for?
<jamesh> ddaa: the usual way of doing protected/private constructors is to make the documentation say "do not use this directly"
<jamesh> for better or worse
<ddaa> but... but...
<ddaa> people do _not_ read documentation...
<Kinnison> Lies
<Kinnison> We all read docs
<Kinnison> when we see an error we can't understand
<kiko> who's "we" Kinnison?
<kiko> computer programmers?
* ddaa is trying to think of way for the library to bitch at the programmer when calling __init__ directly
<ddaa> maybe I can inspect the bactrace...
<ddaa> warning: either you did not read documentation, or your are intently doing what is forbidden
<ddaa> maybe I should require the first argument of the constructor to be the string "I shall not call instanciate this class myself"
<ddaa> or maybe "Only Foo.bar() is allowed to do that"
<ddaa> jamesh: how evil is that in your opinion?
<ddaa> I like the idea, therefore it's likely evil.
* ddaa wishes pychecker knew about protected ctors
<ddaa> Bah, I'll do as jamesh suggested. Tell spiv I'm sorry he has chicken pie.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix typos in malone and doap about pages; fixes bug 1552 (patch-2192: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pybaz--devel--0: [r=spiv]  basic ArchiveLocation implementation (patch-37: ddaa@ddaa.net)
<Madeye> hi
<Madeye> who's in charge of ubuntu launchpad
<Madeye> i'm having some troubles
<bob2> just ask
<Madeye> The email address '' which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able to log into Launchpad.
<Madeye> it supposed to be already confirmed 
<Madeye> I've done some translation before
<Madeye> anyone?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Added --id-regex to rbrowse, made exact string comparison the default, match ^LIMIT instead of ^LIMIT$ (patch-51: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<Nafallo> what happens if you get refused from a group? you can propose yourself again if you want to?
<Nafallo> or do you have to wait 365 days or something?
<Belutz> hai
<Madeye> The email address 'Jad@php.net', which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able to log into Launchpad.
<Madeye> any idea? I haven't got any email
<gradzac> I did it about an hour ago and got the email within a few seconds
<Madeye> I've already registered and participated before few months 
<Madeye> my account supposed to be already activated 
<Madeye> anyone?
#launchpad 2005-08-05
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-66)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Switch now use update when used inside a version with --two-way. Use current branch when called without argument. (patch-52: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-67)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Fixes and optimizations for rbrowse and revision lists (patch-53: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1622 filed on Malone by Daniel Robitaille: external bug tracker page doesn't use correct URLs to the Debian BTS
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1622
<dilys> New Malone bug 1623 filed on Malone by Daniel Robitaille: external bug tracker page only shows 10 latest watches
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1623
<dilys> New Malone bug 1624 filed on Malone by Daniel Robitaille: wishlist: to add status of Malone bug in bugtrackers summary page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1624
#launchpad 2005-08-06
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-68)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: --modified renamed to --modifying. rbrowse --show-sealed changed to --hide-sealed (patch-54: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1627 filed on Malone by Daniel Robitaille: Bug report displays maintainer's name twice
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1627
<ddaa> lifeless: https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/roomba/status/synaptic-main/events/88/log
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  roketsync does not hardcode local location (patch-2193: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<lifeless> ddaa: ola
<lifeless> ddaa: whats up ?
<j^> hi ddaa, lifeless just said you could help me with adding a cvs repos to arch.ubuntu.com
<carlos> morning
<kiko> ahoy pixies
<lifeless> j^: ddaa should be around sometime soon. I've got to go into a day long meeting now though, so I won't be abnle to help much ;0. 
<lifeless> ddaa - ping
<ddaa> lifeless: pong, was having lunch.
<ddaa> was just pointing you at synaptic's import saying something that could be translated as "lifeless is a lazy bastard that spends too much time playing doom, so this is Not Implemented."
<ddaa> of course, I do not not support the first part of the statement, but the second part still calls for you intervention
<lifeless> ddaa: that should be simple for you to impolement, it looks like a copy from a branch - i.e.a merge into  the mainline. it /might/ be appropriate to use the renamed file change, I haven't looked at the code right now, just guessing from the log
<ddaa> ATM I'd rather focus on untangling the merge situation of cscvs and get the pending changes through the review process
<lifeless> ddaa: so - can you help j^ ?
<ddaa> hu... ah, right
<ddaa> j^: yes I can
<j^> ddaa ok, so what would be needed to get liboil to arch.ubuntu.com?
* ddaa checks about liboil, maybe it's there already
<j^> if so cvs moved to cvs.freedesktop.org/liboil
<ddaa> mh, does not appear to be there
<ddaa> so, you need
<ddaa> 1. an account on launchpad.ubuntu.com
<j^> done
<ddaa> 2. create a liboil _product_
<ddaa> and fill in the details properly
<j^> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/+new ?
<ddaa> you're on the right track, yes
<ddaa> hi debonzi
<debonzi> ddaa, hi
<debonzi> ddaa, how is it going?
<ddaa> feeling like I'm the only one working here, everybody from this chan appears to be at Async
<debonzi> heh
<elmo> gar, the description field in malone doesn't respect formatting
<elmo> HATE
<ddaa> somebody gotta teach malone about ReST...
<SteveA> ReST sucks
<SteveA> especially for bugtrackers
<ddaa> markdown?
<bob2> docbook for data entry!
<elmo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1628
<elmo> I don't mean  formatting formatting
<elmo> I mean things like, carriage returns :P
<SteveA> i can probably find you an exaple of GvR writing in a bug tracker "ReST sucks for bug trackers!" after becoming very frustrated with trying to use it.
* ddaa cannot help but reah "carnage returns"
<bob2> a ton of product descriptions are broken due to that
<j^> ddaa now im listed as the maintainer, which i am not
<ddaa> SteveA: I admit ReST is tricky, but bob2 is right. Something wiki-like is needed thorough launchpad.
<bob2> j^: that's fine, you can change it later
<bob2> I'm the maintainer of probably a hundred things in launchpad, most of which I know nothing about
<elmo> guys, I don't actually want ReST or anything else, I want it to just work; I'm fairly sure bugzilla does, f.e.
<ddaa> j^: the labelling is misleading, it's actually  only the launchpad product owner, there's a plan to make the distinction with the actual upstream and package maintainer
<bob2> yes, even just respecting newlines would be a good start
<j^> so whats the next step? 
<ddaa> j^: now create a "main" branch, and sets the CVS details (edit source) and FTP details (edit series)
<ddaa> (assuming that liboil releases from the MAIN branch and does not have fancy stable/experimental release, which it probably does not have since it's < 1.0)
<ddaa> j^: not sure if I was clear,..
<SteveA> elmo: please file a bug on the lack of preserving CRs
<SteveA> elmo: there is an implemented spec on this, which has some heuristics on breaking lines and respecting CRs
<SteveA> elmo: so, if it isn't working for you, it is very likely to be a bug that we can fix.
<ddaa> j^: btw, nice description (we have manually review them before doing the import)
<elmo> SteveA: ok, thanks
<ddaa> j^: the main branch should have name='main' (the presence of this branch is going to become mandatory in the near future). I'll handle the renaming.
<ddaa> j^: the HEAD is not a CVS branch, it's a "magic tag" that points at the end of the MAIN branch. (I'll fix it too)
<j^> ddaa thanks, was not sure about HEAD vs main vs trunk
<ddaa> it's all a bit confusing ATM
<ddaa> tell me when you are done
<j^> im done if you fix the two issues with main
<ddaa> it's still missing ftp details. Click "edit series details" to edit them.
<ddaa> (that's not strictly needed for cvs imports, but that saves us the trouble)
<j^> ok added
<ddaa> Good job,
<j^> good guide
<ddaa> Now, grab the attention of the importd operator, so he will make sure that gets run as quickly as possible.
<ddaa> The importd operator is ddaa and he's usually in the #launchpad channel ;)
<j^> done
<ddaa> oxay, it's running, if you are lucky and that CVS repo is not evil, that should be out there within a couple of hours.
<j^> nice
<j^> and thanks for your help
<ddaa> I'll update you about success or failure.
<dilys> New Malone bug 1629 filed on Malone by James Troup: malone doesn't handle CRs in Description properly
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1629
<ddaa> j^: the import went well, but the publishing stage has been queued behind the daily syncs for other repos, so it's going to be a few hours before it will be online
<j^> ddaa thats great, will have a look at it tomorrow
<ddaa> that will be <http://arch.ubuntu.com/liboil@bazaar.ubuntu.com/liboil--MAIN--0> the archive already exists, but it's still empty
<lifeless> ddaa: please use http://bazaar.ubuntu.com. arch.ubuntu.com is deprecated
<ddaa> ack
<ddaa> that will be <http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/liboil@bazaar.ubuntu.com/liboil--MAIN--0> the archive already exists, but it's still empty
<stub> lifeless: I sent in a tag request for the next production release
<salgado> stub, have you merged that zope patch already?
<stub> salgado: No - I wanted you to see if it works before I merged it. I havn't tested it at all ;)
<salgado> stub, I already tested it and mailed you saying it worked fine. didn't you get my mail?
<stub> No, I did not receive that email.
<salgado> weird
<salgado> just bounced it, anyway
<stub> lifeless: Can you please merge stuart.bishop@canonical.com/zope--setperms--3.0 into rocketfuel@canonical.com/zope--test--3.0
<ddaa> j^: here it is
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=sabdfl]  Implement sorting for the Rosetta translation listing [for a template] , and fix status to sort correctly; also fix stats portlet wording (patch-2194: christian.reis@canonical.com)
* Kinnison thinks of the poor people in Sao Carlos as he gazes out at the copa cabana
* carlos thinks on the poor burnt Kinnison
<carlos> and hides
<Kinnison> carlos: my arms are fine, more forehead is almost better
<ddaa> Kinnison: do you mean that poverty is a shame, or do you mean it about Sao Carlos?
<Kinnison> carlos: I got up at, oooh, 9.45
<carlos> Kinnison, ;-)
<Kinnison> carlos: had a leisurely breakfast overlooking the beach
<ddaa> the upsides of being at the right end of capitalism
<Kinnison> ddaa: aye. How's your passport?
<ddaa> Far away.
<ddaa> Not yet came around applying for a new one.
<Kinnison> Heh
* Kinnison pats his pocket
<dilys> New Malone bug 1630 filed on The Launchpad by Daniel Robitaille: The launchpad people search page should be easier to find
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1630
<ddaa> somebody in sao carlos please stick "david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/cscvs--native-cvs--0--patch-27" in the PendingReviews page, with summary "More native-cvs protocol work."
<salgado> ddaa, I'm not sure if we should be editting the PendingReviews page this week. I remember SteveA saying that we will need to handle reviews via email this week
* ddaa complies
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: SMASH bug page fixes into rocketfuel [r=stevea]  (patch-2195: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone.
<sivang> stub: man, I bet this domain cost a bunch :)
<sivang> stub: or was it pre-registred for the project :) ?
<stub> I don't know the details
<sivang> stub: rehi ho btw :)
<ddaa> I head the south african mafia was involved in the buyout ;)
<sivang> ddaa: I could imagine, ROFL
* ddaa wonders whether he could callback between spyce and pyblosxom
<sivang> ddaa: how big will launchpad become? I already have no grasp of how big it is, and how granular it can be :)
<sivang> ddaa: (it was easy at least if to judge by the interface at the times of mataro :-) )
<ddaa> sivang: if you've been at Matar, you've seen sabdfl, don't you?
<ddaa> How big do you think he thinks?
<ddaa> The plan: is big = all of free software, fine = every revision, translation, distribution package, bug
<ddaa> I guess that's more the "ideal" than the plan :)
<sivang> yeah, I know that
<ddaa> then, what was the question?
<sivang> well :)
<sivang> I didn't realize it will become so complex to even browse all of the options
<sivang> :)
<sivang> and to really grasp it's capabilities
<sivang> I bet someone is working on a document (rather; a paper) about all of the aspects of launchapd, right?
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> there's the wiki, where we supposedly write specs before implementing
<ddaa> I'm not sure what writing such a "paper" would buy
<sivang> well, true it wouldn't have a real value other then enabling someone outside to understand all of launchpad's capabilities and possibly to suggest for ways where he can exploit it's capabilities
<ddaa> I guess the vision is more something along the lines of the "hive mind genius", give geeks a bunch of open-ended cool toys to play with, and watch whether they come up with something we did not think of. That is certainly something important in sabdfl's vision nowadays.
<ddaa> Then, how crackful an idea that is, it's not my place to judge...
<sivang> ddaa: that's actually cool, given I would like to be one of those geeks :)
<sivang> ddaa: btw, how shell all of this come togther with baz, super mirror and other freinds? I would really like to understand how they orchestrate together
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixes to email interface. [r=jamesh]  (patch-2196: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<mpt> bradb: http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/Montreal2005?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=2-search-results-list.jpg
<philiKON> hi carlos 
<philiKON> i'm back from dinner
<philiKON> so, how do i create a team for the zope developers?
<carlos> philiKON, hi
<philiKON> hi there :)
<carlos> philiKON, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/+newteam
<philiKON> cool, thanks
<philiKON> carlos, as for contact email address, can i specify a mailman list address?
<carlos> philiKON, yeah, if you leave it empty all members will get the emails
<philiKON> ah, that's ok too
<carlos> so use what fits better to your requirements
<philiKON> emails to members is probably best
<philiKON> carlos, ok, added the zope3-dev group
<philiKON> carlos, what's next? make us admins of the zope package? upload POT files?
<carlos> philiKON, I will handle the initial POT upload, about the being admins of the zope package, I need to check how to change it, but don't worry about that I will do it
<philiKON> ok, thanks
<philiKON> i'm just new to the system, so i have no idea what needs to be done etc.
<philiKON> carlos, if you could drop me an email when everything is set up so that people can begin with translation, that'd be great
<carlos> salgado, did the owner change spec landed?
<philiKON> my email addr is philikon@philikon.de
<carlos> philiKON, count with that
<philiKON> great, thanks!
<carlos> I hope it will be done this week
<philiKON> that'd be cool, then we can translations in for Zope 3.1 final
<salgado> carlos, yep, but right now only launchpad admins can reassign any teams
<philiKON> carlos, by the way, how easy is it then to get translations as a PO file out of rosetta?
<carlos> morgs, salgado, does it apply to products too?
<salgado> carlos, no, this is only for teams
<salgado> carlos, I'll fix this soon, just need to sort out a special permission with Steve
<carlos> philiKON, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/ddtp-ubuntu/+series/ubuntu/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/+export
<philiKON> ah, cool
<philiKON> sorry, i'm new to this; maybe there is some sort of end user docs?
<carlos> philiKON, not too much info atm, we are working on it, so feel free to ask whatever you need
<philiKON> ok, thanks
<carlos> philiKON, all info we have about Rosetta is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta
<carlos> salgado, ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Production config updates (patch-2197: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1631 filed on Bazaar by Matthieu Moy: update doesn't consider the revision number when using replay strategy
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1631
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-69)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: bugfix: consider LIMIT argument with --versions, changed regexp option names (patch-55: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1632 filed on Bazaar by Ross Burton: Insane and useless merging
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1632
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> ddaa: stub and mark have had problems with the latest baz
<ddaa> what kind of problems?
* stub emailed lifeless and downgraded
* stub bounces the email to ddaa
<ddaa> mh... never seen that before...
<ddaa> I guess you guys have defined hook scripts?
<ddaa> (like mirror-on-commit, etc.) I do not have any
<ddaa> if that's the case maybe it would work better after renaming the hook script out the way
<stub> I'll try it in a tick without the mirror-on-commit script.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Only i386 for Gina on staging (patch-2198: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  English language should not be showed by default (patch-2199: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<elmo> librarian is down
<elmo> stub: known?
<stub> elmo: Yup. Production rollout
<stub> elmo: Just restarted Librarian now
<elmo> ok
<stub> Should all be healthy, and Pound should notice the restarted servers in the next 30 seconds...
<elmo> btw, do you want me to redirect launchpad.u.c too?
<elmo> or are we keeping that as a 4th (?!) instance for a while?
<stub> I guess we have tested launchpad.net enough now ;) Might as well redirect launchpad.ubuntu.com to launchpad.net
<stub> But the emails will still flow on the old domain for a few days, unless this causes you grief in which case I can reconfigure it now.
* stub remembers to reenable the email processing cronscript
<elmo> uh, hang on - email?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-70)
<elmo> no one mentioned email :P
<stub> foo@bugs.ubuntu.com
<stub> Not that the gateway has been advertised or anything. Bjorn might cry if we disable it for a while, but that is about it.
<elmo> -> foo@bugs.launchpad.net ?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: [Fixes #1631]  added a --upto option to replay, use it when necessary (patch-56: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<stub> Yup. One of the things I was going to put off until later after we had ironed out any bugs in the web systems being moved.
<stub> elmo: Let me know if you change the email stuff - I think I need to update the config files when that happens.
<elmo> I'm not going to change it, so much as make bugs.launchpad.net work
<elmo> ATM it will insta-bounce
#launchpad 2005-08-07
<stub> elmo: ok. That would be good. I'll let the DNS settle for a few days
<stub> (yes - that is a rationalization)
<stub> cronscripts will keep running on macquarie for a bit too
* jordi DESTROYS elmo
<elmo> ... ?
<jordi> my leg hurts again, SUDDENLY
<elmo> stub: ok, bugs.l.n and l.n mail now exists and works in the sameway as l.u.c, so feel free to switch both/either over whenever
<stub> :)
<elmo> do we still need the notready.u.c redirections?
<elmo> we have it on bounties.*, lists.* and soyuz.*
<stub> I hope not :)
<elmo> ok
<elmo> Name  	Title  	Domain Name
<elmo> ubuntu 	Ubuntu Linux 	ubuntulinux.org
<elmo> can someone fix that in the DB?
<elmo> (i.e. to be ubuntu.com)
<stub> ok
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-71)
* carlos is really confused with the ubuntu.com vs ubuntulinux.org domains
<elmo> carlos: it's simple, ul.o is deprecated
<SteveA> ubuntulinux.org is deprecated
<stub> fuxed
<elmo> but due to a never-ending plone story, we can't kill it
<elmo> stub: cheers
<SteveA> aw, major suck
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Allow replay --upto to be used outside the current version (patch-57: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<SteveA> isn't that fixed yet?
<elmo> SteveA: I dunno, vikka was making noises like it might be - I'll check/chase
<carlos> elmo, SteveA ok
<elmo> is it worth reporting bugs about the soyuz web interface yet, or is it still pretty raw?
<carlos> now that the wiki is not inside plone anymore, it should not be a big problem
<elmo> carlos: yeah
<elmo> ok, l.u.c redirected to l.n
<Kinnison> elmo: Report bugs
<Kinnison> elmo: Otherwise we'll not know what to concentrate on
<Kinnison> elmo: thanks
<elmo> Kinnison: this is trivial stuff, but ok
<Kinnison> elmo: Low-hanging fruit is satisfying, so go ahead
<cprov> bradb: what  is wrong with bug #1613 ? I can't edit (  https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs/1613/+edit)
<elmo> and rosetta.u.c done too
<jordi> carlos: when is Rosetta 1.0 happening?
<jordi> carlos: hrm, Rosetta is telling me .za languages are my preferred.
<jordi> I don't speak a word of xhosa tho :)
<carlos> jordi, that's because there is a problem to get the country from where your ip address is from
<carlos> jordi, does it happen always?
<carlos> jordi, 1.0 should happen this week, today we are having a production update that should speed a bit Breezy imports
<jordi> nod
<mpt> carlos, what's Spanish for "Support sources for Ubuntu Epiphany"?
<jordi> what does it mean? :)
<jordi> Support is verb or noun?
<carlos> mpt, please, give me some extra context...
<mpt> carlos: This is for the page listing help and support options
<mpt> for a package
<carlos> mpt, "Fuentes de informacin sobre Ubuntu Epiphany"
<carlos> jordi, please, could you improve it? my translations is too literal
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r/2=bradb,rs=sabdfl,trivial]  Assorted minor fixes to Malone: fix bugwatches, improve linking, remove lint warnings, UI cleanups. Fixes bugs 1622, 1479, 1465, 1340, 1401, 1402, and others which nobody had the time or patience to file. (patch-2200: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<carlos> kiko, and you want it into production *now* ?
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> YES
<jordi> DO IT
<jordi> carlos: at this time of the day, that seems good enough
<jordi> because FFuentes informativas is worse I guess
<carlos> jordi, Fuentes informativas sucks...
<Nafallo> yay! new error while trying to add GPG-key :-)
<Nafallo> bitches about it's inability to import my key and gives me an URL.
<Nafallo> that URL works though, and my fingerprint _is_ correct :-)
<mpt> thanks carlos+jordi
<carlos> mpt, you are welcome
* carlos -> out
<cprov> Nafallo: It's not expected to be working for you yet, did you get a different error ?
<Nafallo> cprov: yes, with launchpad.net :-)
<jordi> nite
<Nafallo> cprov: Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was: at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x509CBA71&op=get.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<cprov> Nafallo: sh.. probably connection problems between production and keyserver. did you try again ?
<Nafallo> cprov: yea, tried a couple of times.
<Nafallo> cprov: staging.u.c did not work, there was the old error ;-)
<cprov> Nafallo: uhmm ... old error is ok, since we didn't fix it yet ;)
<cprov> Nafallo: I'll try to sort out this lack of access to the keyserver
<Nafallo> cprov: thanx. you will not get a bug about it then :-)
<elmo> cprov: fixed
<cprov> Nafallo: no, please post it, bug is my life ;)
<cprov> elmo: great elmo !
<Nafallo> cprov: hehe, shall I mark it fixed? :-)
<Nafallo> elmo: nice and quick one :-). now that I have you hear. you ack mails to upload@ and keyring@, right?
<cprov> Nafallo: yeah,  it should start filling your karma ;)
<Nafallo> cprov: is there a use for karma? ;-)
<cprov> Nafallo: every new year you can convert it in US$, 1 x 10 ... ehe joking ... 
<Nafallo> hehehe
<cprov> Nafallo: activity measuments, we can easily who is contributing, don't you wanna be recognized as the guy rocking in LP ?
<Nafallo> cprov: naah. I'll just show the guys that I'm active in other areas aswell :-).
<jblack> cprov: I'd love to know more about the activity measurements
<cprov> Nafallo: sure, it still being possible ... what did you do ? ... apart of crash lp gpg component ;)
<Nafallo> cprov: hehe. leader of translation team +MOTU :-)
<Nafallo> cprov: alone in universe security I think :-P
<cprov> jblack: salgado is the man, but what do you like to know ? we have sorted it last week (soyuz and malone events)
<Nafallo> cprov: will rosetta be raising my karma at some point? :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: .duhh, your karma promises ...
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: sure it will, ASAP 
<jblack> cprov: Anything you're interested in bragging about. 
<cprov> jblack: now that you mentioned we blocked karma points for "imports" and other stuff done by canonical staff (salary sounds better than karma points :-P)  
<jblack> why? 
<jblack> aw man, that sucks! I'd have killer karma!
<cprov> jblack: sure, you would  ... that's why we avoid it, it should require python patch to supoort such a big integer ;)
<ddaa> cprov: you need to upgrade python, bigints were supported for a while ;)
<Mez> cprov, I'll willingly trade in my karma for a salary
<cprov> jblack: to be far, if a bug comment is 1 point, IMO, a import should be 1000 (pgsql developers would cry)
<Nafallo> cprov: what's a bug fix?
<ddaa> that's a widely debated questions and seemingly intellingent people have widely differing opinion on whether a particular patch is a bug fix
<Nafallo> ddaa: marking a bug as fixed
<cprov> Mez: who wouldn't want it ?  fun + salary 
<Mez> :)
<Mez> cprov, wanna give me a salary instead then?
<ddaa> tell you a think
<ddaa> if a salary means doing imports all the day for three months
<cprov> Nafallo: yes, that is the pratic definition.
<ddaa> you'd rather have karma points...
<Nafallo> cprov: so. how many points is a marking a bug fixed then? :-)
<Nafallo> s/a\ //
<cprov> Nafallo: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneKarma -> public spec AFAIKs
<Nafallo> yay
<cprov> Nafallo: briefly, fix = 10 points
<ddaa> I'm confused...
<ddaa> I have that CGI at my ISP
<ddaa> I can run it manually "spyce.cgi ../spy/index.spy" from shell, and it works
<Nafallo> cprov: hehe. nice. I got 10 points for doing nothing then :-)
<ddaa> but when I run it through the server, I get a 500 and an error log "Premature end of script headers: spyce.cgi"
<ddaa> anybody got an idea?
<cprov> Nafallo: fix a bug could be easy, but don't forget we decrease your karma if someone reopened it ;)
<Nafallo> cprov: well, I think seb128 forgot to close a bug I reported. I got 10 points for his work then :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: don't think so, the assignee wins karma
<Nafallo> ah, clever :-P
* cprov starving ... 
<cprov> Nafallo: nice talk, see you tomorrow
<cprov> jblack: take care, btw, bought some gifts for your kid, send me your address
<jblack> Heh.
<jblack> Sure, I can email you, though its on the offices page too
<jblack>   sent
<jblack> I also send you a belayed thank you for having me. 
<jblack> I should have sent that as soon as I got back, but I think I forgot. You and Janes were both a pleasure to stay with
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  minor UI fixes to tracker/trackersets (and rosetta translation lists); adds nickname to bug details portlet. Also unbreak CVE refs action portlet title (patch-2201: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<ddaa> http://ddaa.net/blog
<ddaa> got it, at last
<sivang> Who's responsible for the .deb / apt integration that soyuz must probably have? Or am I mistaken completely and Lunachpad knows nothing about a specific packaging system, being said to store other distributions as well ?
<bob2> it would only need metadata, surely?
<sivang> I don't know, I'm ready to hear some elaboration :)
<bob2> presumably the launchpad wiki has details
<sivang> bob2: ok, the baz/arche/launchpad integration is probably also outlined there?
<bob2> yes
<sivang> bob2: k, thanks
<sivang> bah, that wiki is a mess :)
<sivang> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup , can I now create my own launchpad or is it for internal use?
<bob2> er
<bob2> do you have the LP source?
<sivang> no :)
<bob2> then "no" ;)
<sivang> I must improve my logic skills :)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-72)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Deprecate (but not remove) "abrowse", rename "rbrowse" to "browse" (patch-58: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<sivang> does anybody know when jamesh comes online?
<sivang> (I need him for some launchpad desktop integration discussion)
<bob2> probably better off emailing him
<sivang> bob2: already did, I guess his on the road or something?
<bob2> he might be in brazil
<sivang> k, thx
<jordi> morning
<jordi> jamesh: sivang was looking for you
<jamesh> jordi: I was flying
<bob2> excuses, excuses!
<jamesh> Rio -> Sao Paulo -> Buenos Aires -> Auckland -> Sydney -> Perth
<jordi> jamesh: oh dude
<jordi> sounds like fun
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<SteveA> jordi: ping ping
<yaniv> Hello, I was wandering if someone could help me upload hebrew .po files I located, as I'm not an appointed translator
<yaniv>  ,       ?
<carlos> yaniv, I think we don't have an Hebrew translation team, would you want to create it?
<morgs> yaniv: carlos and daf are the translation experts. They're in a lot of planning meetings at the moment but should be around later...
<morgs> or now...
<carlos> morgs, ;-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Change table to ul for listing bazaar branches (patch-2202: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<yaniv> thanks. I was taliking to sivang, and it seems he has requested to create a team.
<carlos> hmm
* carlos kicks his lack of memory
<carlos> sivang, is it created already?
<sivang> carlos: ah cool
<sivang> carlos: why didn't I get any notification from launchapd?
<kiko> because launchpad doesn't love you
<sivang> kiko: ah!! /me cries
<sivang> kiko: please make launchapd love me :)
<sivang> kiko: I love him back, just overwhalmed with the comlexity :)
<lifeless> stub is mail on gangotri setup ?
<stub> lifeless: No idea.
<sivang> carlos: ah damn, I've even worse at memory then you :) I just sent an email to rosetta@ubuntu.com as you explained and got no reply, is the translation group ready or not?
<nakee> carlos, there is a convention in 2 days and we want to annonce its opening
<sivang> nakee: nothing to announce actually
<nakee> sivang, ofcourse there is
<nakee> we want people to use it
<sivang> nakee: just one more translation group among many others :)
<nakee> sivang, yea but for hebrew translation groups
<sivang> nakee: ofcourse mails and posts at local commuinity sites will be made
<nakee> sivang, AP4 is a perfect place to annonce it
<carlos> sivang, I'm asking, because daf did some work on that but I'm not sure your team was created
<nakee> and get some motivation into people to use it
<carlos> if you didn't get the email, I suppose it's not 
<sivang> carlos: right
<carlos> will try to sort it today
<sivang> kiko: 'sup ? :)
<mpt> kiko's busy hacking
<sivang> carlos: thanks 
<nakee> sivang, some people stoped using rosetta becauseof that
<carlos> sivang, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/ that's the current list of teams we have
<sivang> carlos: k, no prob , anyways I should get an email when it is ready right?
<carlos> nakee, jordi just join the team to care about things like that so we don't delay it so much
<carlos> sivang, yeah, I will send you an email
<sivang> mpt: I just hope "launchpad doesn't love you" is a joke :)
<mpt> Launchpad keeps track of karma, but not love yet
<mpt> love and zen are not yet implemented
<nakee> carlos, yea it was too bad until I got people intrested it stop working for them all the sudden
<niemeyer> Greetings!
<bob2> mpt: you should spec that out
<sivang> mpt: hehe, well, most of my activies (launchpad integration work, testing, brainstomring) aren't in launchpad yet, so I gues I have zero karma
<kiko> I have some love in a box I can share
<kiko> gustavo niemeyer, take a bow
<kiko> how's it going?
<sivang> kiko: when are you coming over here for your ph.d ? ;-)
* sivang high fives kiko
<niemeyer> kiko!
<niemeyer> kiko: Everything's fine
<niemeyer> kiko: Handling documentation and preparing for the move
<SteveA> hi gustavo
<niemeyer> Greetings Steve!
<niemeyer> Have you all survived the weekend activities? :)
<kiko> sivang, I will probably visit in february
<kiko> niemeyer, we did, and survived RJ again last week
<kiko> niemeyer, documentation is fun
<niemeyer> kiko: RJ? Wow.. you're brave :)
<kiko> niemeyer, 15 gringos and a bottle of rum
<niemeyer> Ouch!
<lifeless> elmo = http requiests are still hitting macquaries launchpad instance
<lifeless> bwah, typing bad amI
<elmo> lifeless: *shrug* all possible DNS names it'll answer to have been changed
<elmo> AFAICS - i.e. {rosetta,launchpad}.ubuntu{.com,linux.org}
<lifeless> launchpad.net http - does that land on gangotri ?
<elmo> yes
<elmo> launchpad.net has address 82.211.81.179
<elmo> ^-- gangotri
<lifeless> k.
<lifeless> can we add a redirect to the http port on macquarie for those dns names to gangotri ?
<lifeless> (the ubuntu.* names)
<elmo> I don't see how it'll help
<elmo> if someone has the old DNS, it'll just them into an infinite loop
<lifeless> stub and I would like to turn off the lp instance on chinstrap.
<lifeless> oh.
<lifeless> ok, we'll keep it running for 24 hrs
<SteveA> that would teach them
<elmo> I could send them to www2.launchpad.net  or something, if you want
<SteveA> darned old dns people
<lifeless> nah, its not worth hoopss.
<niemeyer> mpool: Ping!
<mpool> niemeyer: high, welcome!
<niemeyer> mpool: Hiho! :)
<mpool> still no sign of ddaa?
<niemeyer> ddaa?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: heyhey
<niemeyer> Keybuk!
<mpool> niemeyer: ddaa = david allouche
<niemeyer> Ah, ok :)
<bob2> ddaa was around last night
<bob2> trolling himself about french military conquests, no less
<lifeless> elmo are you seeing denied requests from gangotri ? geoip isn't working ... suspect it needs outside access
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bradb, trivial]  Partial fix for bug 1094: Trying to comment without login should show the login page. We now at least show a special message when the user is not logged in; however, we don't handle cases where the end-user logs out 'out-of-band'. Also does cosmetic fixes to the add comment 'widget'. (patch-2203: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.27 config (patch-103: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko> salgado, ping? re bug 319.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1639 - use launchpad.net URLs in RDF documentation (patch-2204: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jamesh: cprov has a fix for gpg to allow the use of subkeys in coc signing. I'd like to get that into production ;). Its in your review queue ... :)
<jblack> elmo: ping
<elmo> jblack: ?
<jblack> elmo: Have you heard any problems with ssh timeouts? 
<elmo> nope?
<ddaa> Right, it's mildly annoying to be able to use the same ssh connection all week long
<ddaa> sometimes it does not even last one day
<ddaa> (I mean ssh to data center)
<jblack> Ok. I'm getting timeouts on the supermirror servers... ~ 10 minute timeouts. 
<elmo> eh, I've had ssh sessions to the data centre last months
<elmo> literally
<elmo> so it's not a generic problem
<elmo> have you tried adjusting/using ServerAliveInterval in ~/.sssh/config?
<jblack> Yeah. I used to too. Feel bad about seeing a tty where I was logged in for three days. 
<ddaa> 300 here
<jblack> I'll try a couple other places and see if I time out there as well. 
<lifeless> ddaa - mpool will be asking about samba imports, can you make getting-that-testing a priority please, its for a possible bzr migration
<ddaa> jblack: you should not feel bad about it, those servers could probably take a few thousands idle ttys before feeling any pain.
<jblack> Samba? Nice! 
<ddaa> "getting-that-testing"?
<ddaa> "samba"?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1279: linkify baz branches and use zero width space to allow line breaking (patch-2205: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
* ddaa has a hard "morning"
<lifeless> a roomba run of it, and obvious problems addressed. would like to know whether its likely to work or not
<morgs> ddaa: ^^ dilys "has" some "good" "news" for you...
<ddaa> morgs: cool, I'll look at staging "soon"
<jblack> we're having scaling problems on the supermirror, btw
<ddaa> seriously, my main concern is just to avoid screwing the page layout with stupidly large lines
<morgs> zero width spaces seemed to work... of course I have not tried alternative (proprietary) browsers... :)
<jblack> pyarch/baz may be too heavy. 
<ddaa> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/roomba/status/waterfall?criteria=samba
<lifeless> morgs are you showing urls now ?
<ddaa> not anything I can fix myself
<lifeless> morgs: thats a key thing IMO.
<morgs> lifeless: yes
<ddaa> (at least without spending like a week figuring out svn things)
<lifeless> mo	great
<jblack> elmo: would you mind giving me another 40 gigs on vostok, btw? 
* ddaa goes out to mow lawn
<elmo> yes; it's a mainframe and/or disk-on-demand
<elmo> err NOT a main...
<SteveA> elmo: just plug in some fancy usb drive
<ddaa> uncle elmo, can I have more candy^W hard disk, plizzz?
<elmo> jblack: seriously, if you're planning to use more space, I'll order the disks, but it'll take a couple of days 
<jblack> ddaa: Heh. Thats serious though. vostok's 65% used. Its generally better to ask a bit early than a bit late. 
<jblack> elmo: Nah. Not worth teeth gnashing. 
<jblack> This is a tla->baz migration, so certain things may start getting cached that weren't before, and once we can get archzoom doing libraries, that'll eat a lot of space. But I can avoid gluttonous stuff for your next "Oh, here's a big drive to toss in" 
<jblack> So the 20 gigs left should be fine for a bit yet, possibly a month. 
<jblack> with a bit longer if I'm careful about what acts how.
* jblack gnashes his teeth on ssh timeouts.
<jblack> I'm not timing out on other machines, just on vostok and arktowski. I'll try the ServerAliveInterval option
<lifeless> jblack: shoud not eat more space - it caches remote archives only,a nd archive mirror shouldnt result in cached copies. if it oes, its a bug,.
<jblack> lifeless: Yeah. If mirroring were the only thing going on, sure.
<lifeless> jblack - what do you do with remote archives that isn't mirroring ?
<jblack> but, for example, I believe archzoom does things that may cause a revision to get used (and thusly cached). 
<lifeless> baz wont cache local archives by default. if archive archzoom has /foo/bar paths to the archive it will be fine.
<jblack> Ok. We should be fine then, at least until we turn on libraries for archzoom. 
<lifeless> if archzoom has http:// urls then you should giver it nocache:http:// and then it wont needlessly cache those archives.
<lifeless> exsqueeze my typing, hyper latency link
<jblack> Its more a matter of what archzoom is doing. Its got a symlinked r/o archives list.
* morgs -> supper
<jblack> it probably goes through pyarch though. I haven't even dealt with archzoom to see what sort of love it needs yet. I'm just being careful with unknowns. knowing that the drive is already at 65% used, its usually a good habit to say "Just so you know... " 
<jblack> elmo: did you down arktowski? 
<lifeless> archzoom is perl, wont use pyarzch
<jblack> durh. ;) 
<jblack> So it'll end up caching the -SOURCE ones, if people browse them. 
<jblack> Shouldn't be a problem to hide those though
<lifeless> can we not give archzoom the -SOURCE registrations ?
<lifeless> right, gcool.
<elmo> jblack: no?
<elmo> hmm, see what you mean tho
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Remove canonical._ (patch-2206: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<elmo> jblack: it's coming back now
<elmo> it lost one of it's drives, and the raid card clearly believes in death before degradation and took the machine down
<jblack> That's not very raidish... 
<elmo> yeah well, that's why the devel box is a Dell and the production one isn't
<jblack> Reminds me of the good ole days. Once, I built a seven drive soft raid5.
<jblack> Unfortunately, the drives were the infamouse 40 gig IBM suicide drives. Within a year I was down to 3 drives.
<jblack> Never lost a byte on the filsystem though. degrade, backup, new raid.... on and on.
<ddaa> Where is staging gone?
<lifeless> stgin.launchpad.net perhaps ?
<ddaa> ATM that gives an interesting apache index page...
<jordi> SteveA: pong
<jordi> carlos: I arrived
<jordi> carlos: give me 10 minutes to land in the house, and I can get started
<salgado> carlos, https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1123003836.380.8149760579
<salgado> carlos, did you remember to ask stub to create add the new KarmaActions in the production database?
<salgado> s/add//
<carlos> salgado, I did, but seems like he forgot it or I didn't rememered it enough...
<carlos> jordi, ok
<carlos> salgado, thanks for noting it
<salgado> carlos, np
<carlos> salgado, it should be fixed now
<kiko> is jamesh in the house already?
<jordi> oi kiko
<kiko> heya jordi 
<jordi> my first bug against DOAP
<jordi> :)
<carlos> morgs, say hello to jordi
<carlos> jordi, say hello to morgs 
<jordi> hola morgs :)
<carlos> jordi, morgs is on charge of the products database on launchpad (The register)
<jordi> damn. have I met morgan before in any conference?
<jordi> I don't remember
<carlos> jordi, hmm he was on Australia conference
<jordi> ah, too bad
<kiko> I'm lost in a maze of test failures, all alike
<carlos> kiko, :-D
<ddaa> lifeless: please get robert.collins@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-139 through review and merged in rocketfuel one day
<ddaa> WTF!
<ddaa> There's no longer a link to productseries from a product page!
<ddaa> *sigh*
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Libraraian upstream tweaks, which demonstrate the the feature is broken (?) (patch-2207: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<carlos> ddaa, It's inside a portlet now
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/zope
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> note how that's awkyard in a page like that one https://launchpad.net/products/perlsgml
<ddaa> And how very confusing it is to have a big, in your face, productseries description in the center column _without_ a link
<ddaa> I'll file a bug when I feel less angry about it
<carlos> ddaa, the problem is that you are too used to the old way to have it
<jordi> yeah, no links is bad
<jordi> there's plenty of used space there to have a link somewhere in it
<carlos> ddaa, I think it's less confusing using a portlet, it's more "launchpad way"
<ddaa> carlos: the problem is that there is a BIG "Product Series" heading with description and branches in the center column, and no link there.
<lifeless> 'launchpad way' ? wtf? 
<lifeless> its either confusing, or not confusing.
<carlos> lifeless, launchpad uses portlets for that kind of info
<carlos> so it's "launchpad way" :-)
<lifeless> not consistently
<carlos> lifeless, so it should be done
<ddaa> carlos: stop pulling off a tomlord and listen to what we are saying
<lifeless> oww
<lifeless> thats harsh
<ddaa> sorry
<ddaa> then, stop pulling a van der Hoeven
<lifeless> carlos admits the error of his ways
<ddaa> usually, yes
<carlos> ddaa, ;-)
<jordi> argh fucking losers, stop the fireworks
* jordi is sick of having fireworks every 3 days in Valncia
<jordi> today they celebrate it's Tuesday
<lifeless> is it. I think its wednesday
<ddaa> thanks jordi, I needed a laugh :-D
<mpt> Three cheers for Tuesdays
<jordi> mpt: hey, I have a small update for the RosettaFAQ
<spiv> jordi: I never realised how often there were fireworks on Sydney Harbour until I lived near it.  I've no idea what most of them were for.
<jordi> I could use a review
<jordi> spiv: "Tuesday", NO KIDDING
<jordi> matt zimmerman!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  initial support for bug attachments. still some tweaks needed before the implementation fully matches the spec. (patch-2208: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<salgado> carlos, I'm not sure if it was you who wrote POTemplateAddView, but it had a subtle bug (that showed up now because I fixed the person vocabs to return security proxied objects)
<salgado> carlos, the code was assuming that the 'owner' widget would return the 'id' of the selected owner, but in fact that widget returns the owner
<mdz> jordi: popper!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Instead of checking if 'Last-Translator' is an editor, we should check the person who did the import. Added a test and updated the interface (patch-2209: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: My librarian-cleanups branch, held up by baz confusion.  r=BjornT (patch-2210: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<carlos> salgado-brb, I wrote it, yes
<carlos> salgado-brb, hmm, I don't remember why I did it that way so I cannot give you an explanation ...
<carlos> salgado-brb, did you fixed it?
<lifeless> ddaa - I'm going to be busy for the next 2.5 weeks at least, can you merge that launchpad branch into yours, and do the reviewers request ? 
<lifeless> ddaa - I would really appreciate that.
<ddaa> okay, I just hope it's reasonably not too insane
<ddaa> lifeless: before going away, could you write that bit of documentation about inputs and outputs of the log parser and cache generator of cscvs?
<mpt> jordi: There's a Rosetta FAQ?
<lifeless> ddaa: ack. will 
<carlos> mpt, yes wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta/RosettaFAQ
<ddaa> I know that would be a lot of work, but it's _really_ needed for anybody but you to maintain that code.
<lifeless> ddaa: real briefly the log parser gives you al the revisions the log contains, the cache generator combines that with the knowledge from the branch and teh local catalog to update the catalog.
<ddaa> I understand that much already.
<ddaa> lifeless: don't try to be brief, that's something that needs some real solid documentation, as it's all about evil dragon-infested dark corners.
<lifeless> heh. I'll focus on the bit giving you grief.
#launchpad 2006-07-31
<mpool> stub: hi?
<stub> mpool: Hi
<stub> mpool: I guess launchpad-bazaar is the best place for the bug report.
<stub> mpool: Make sure you say how urgent it is so it can be prioritized (I think Kiko does this atm? Or is it matsubara?)
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpool> hello mpt
<mpt> hi mpool 
<sivang> morning
<mpt> hi sivang, sorry I was asleep earlier
<sivang> mpt: nahh, 's okay had nothing important.
<ddaa> Good morning
<lifeless> hi ddaa 
<sivang> wow, cool diagrams for spec dependency
<ddaa> lifeless: mpool: we have an issue with the bzrlib fetcher: bug 53825
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53825 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller does not properly sanity checks branch data" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53825
<ddaa> it looks like the fetcher was optimised not to process all the data it pulls across branches
<ddaa> that causes the branch puller to break its contract and no longer ensure that all the mirrored data is valid (by the definition of that version of bzrlib)
<ddaa> to keep the system simple to understand and provide guarantees to the current and future tools that use the data on the supermirror, we want the branch puller to keep providing that guarantee
<ddaa> that means we need either:
<ddaa> * an option on the fetcher to make it sanity check all data it pulls across
<lifeless> ddaa: err, how about it is just considered a bug in bzr ?
<lifeless> because thats all it is
<sivang> hey ddaa , lifeless 
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm entirely happy to consider that a bug in bzr
<ddaa> I just wanted your input on considering it that
<lifeless> I think doing checks bzr does not do is not in general helpful
<ddaa> lifeless: it's a about early failure
<lifeless> I think let pulling be bzr's responsibility and treat failures like this as, well, bugs.
<lifeless> doing what you describe is up to 50 times slower than allowing bzr to decide what checks it needs
<ddaa> I think it makes sense for the fetcher to have some level of trust on the data it moves around, so it can be faster
<lifeless> or worse
<lifeless> whats happened here is that jelmers plugin appears broken
<lifeless> and has inserted bad data into bzr, which has been preserved intact
<ddaa> but the puller has some special paranoid requirements and is willing to pay extra for guaranteed-valid data.
<ddaa> lifeless: it's probably a bug in jelmer's plugin, but it's also a bug in the branch puller (or bzrlib) that said data was moved around without failing.
<lifeless> your point that pull should not propogate dud data is valid
<lifeless> your proposal is overreacting IMO
<lifeless> it will suck major arse
<lifeless> single branch pulls will take hours or days
<ddaa> lifeless: that's why I expect that those checks will not be enabled by default
<ddaa> hu?
<lifeless> it will suck for the branch PULLER
<lifeless> you'll need to do 10K xml parses for a single pull of a new bzr branch for instance
<lifeless> which is very unsustainable
<ddaa> lifeless: what do you propose?
<lifeless> as I said
<lifeless> if it happens, file a bug in bzr
<sabdfl> BjornT: https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneHighlights
<sabdfl> please could you and bradb correct any mis-statements there?
<lifeless> there will always be occasional bugs, and the fix for the bug will be to ensure that particular form of defect cannot occur again
<ddaa> lifeless: ack that
<ddaa> lifeless: there's another issue though. It's not clear how launchpad should report errors if we allow the branch scanner to fail. Jamesh and I expect that displaying branch scanner failures on the branch page would be confusing, and people would read them as branch puller errors.
<ddaa> in the current situation, it just fails silently, which I think is slightly better, but cause people to file bugs (jelmer just filed one)
<ddaa> at least, it's silent to the user, we get an error in the email logs
<lifeless> so, one way is for the puller to file a bug saying 'branch appears corrupt'
<ddaa> you mean the "scanner" right?
<lifeless> s/bug/failure log
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> scanner
<lifeless> give a useful error to the usr
<lifeless> *user*
<lifeless> and generate an OOPS report for us.
<lifeless> or possibly better, file a 'branch appears corrupt. OOPS-ID-xyz' report
<lifeless> then it will get analyzed by the automatic oops reports logic
<lifeless> *and* theres an indication to the user that we are looking into it.
<ddaa> I like the oops idea, but I do not like the automatic bug report idea, as invalid branches like that tend to come in clusters
<lifeless> not a bug report
<lifeless> a branch report
<ddaa> okay
<lifeless> in the branch
<ddaa> right
<BjornT> sabdfl: sure, i'll take a look at it and will discuss it with bradb
<ddaa> "This branch was mirrored successfully, but it appears corrupt (_OOPS-ID-xyz_). We are looking into the problem."
<lifeless> sure
<ddaa> sounds good, it move the cryptic stuff out the page so it should not look too much like a mirror failure (users do not read _anything_)
<ddaa> Can probably restrict that error handling to BzrError in BzrSync
<sabdfl> thanks BjornT. also, could you add a partial screenshot to each feature? by partial screenshot I mean crop a screenshot of the relevant part of malone and point out the relevant data on the page?
<BjornT> sabdfl: well, i think someone else can do it better and faster than i can, but i'll make sure it gets done.
<sivang> so, for the patch I'm writing, I need to touch xx-specs-11-setdistrorelease.txt and add a clause to xx-specs-02-creation.txt. I am going to convert them both to testbroweser, is there a general rule to know which lost test credentials were used in each tests? (in the old format, there is only the base64 authentication data)
<sivang> this is malone 52038
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52038 in blueprint "Please rename "Braindump" state to "New"" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52038
<sivang> s/lost//
<sabdfl> BjornT: thanks!
<jamesh> sivang: if you decode the base-64 in the test, you should have a good idea of which browser class to use
<BjornT> sivang: since it's base64 you can find it out doing: 'some-base64-encoded-string'.decode('base64')
<sivang> jamesh: ah, right , thanks dudes ;)
<jamesh> sivang: if the login is test@canonical.com, then it will be clearest if you use user_browser.  If it foo.bar@canonical.com, it will be clearest if you use admin_browser
<jamesh> otherwise just use browser and set the login credentials
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> BjornT, jamesh: meeting in #launchpad-meeting please
<ddaa> SteveA: I feel burning  pain In my left forearm when typing
<ddaa> Currently hunt-and-pecking with just the right hand
<ddaa> Requesting sick day away from computer
<ddaa> Having me seen frantically typing for the past week, I think you can understand what happened
<SteveA> ddaa: continuing on #canonical
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<SteveA> mpt_: hello_
<mpt_> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> mpt_: james and bjorn will be looking at improving our forms infrastructure this week
<SteveA> you can help them by talking with them in #launchpad-meeting about it, and highlighting issues and open bugs on this that would be good to have addressed
<SteveA> such as tab navigation in a form
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> as in, now?
<SteveA> sure.  we're meeting for lunch in 1 hour, and after lunch we'll be planning the week from my place.
<SteveA> so if you have time now, that would fit in well
<sivang>  /join #launchpad-meeting
<sivang> jamesh: one of the tests uses the 'carlos' credential, is admin_browser completely encompasses all of it's permissions? (I see on the README.txt it's also rosetta admin, ubuntu translators, testing spanish team).
<jamesh> sivang: use "browser", and call browser.addHeader() to set the credentials
<jamesh> sivang: there are a few other page tests that do this which you could grep for
<mpt> jamesh, PQM told me that my monospace change landed, but it doesn't seem to have shown up in arch-commits@ and I don't know why
* BjornT -> lunch
<sivang> jamesh: sure, I've already spotted some few that do that.
<jamesh> mpt: looking at the branch on sodium shows your branch merged as r3846
<mpt> ok, cool
<mpt> I think you said you wanted to put it on demo.launchpad.net
<jamesh> mpt: yeah.  I'll look at doing that later today
<stub> mpool: Do you want the total number of people who own branches registered with Launchpad, or the total number of people using the sftp hosting service?
<stub> mpool: Also, how should I count teams? Ignore them, or count them like a person?
<lifeless> stub: they are separate metrics - we want both
<lifeless> for branches registered, teams are people, please count them as such and dont count their members
<lifeless> for branches hosted on the supermirror, I think counting the team members makes sense
<sabdfl> it would be nice to know that as a separate number, actually
<sabdfl> "how many teams are collaborating on bound branches using the supermirror"
<lifeless> and for logins to the sftp server, we probably want to count the number of unique individuals logging in
<lifeless> sabdfl: agreed
<SteveA> with all these stats, I'd like to link the raw stat with a wiki page so we can develop commentary -- explain our understanding of what the graph means
<SteveA> and how it applies to understanding how we're doing
<SteveA> stub: any ideas on that?
<stub> Why use the wiki? I can just stick that in the descriptions of the cricket graphs if people need the commentary.
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> I expect various people to have insights about the commentary, about what the graph means to us
<SteveA> and I expect this understanding to develop over time
<lifeless> crikiwiki
<stub> We should look out for a better solution than cricket for this btw. It is the best tool I'm aware of to do this, but it isn't the best fit and a pita to configure.
<SteveA> python bindings for open office org ;-)
<stub> (maybe roll our own once we have a better understanding of what we need)
<lifeless> stub: crickets magic is in rrdtool
<lifeless> doing a different frontend that is easier to configure would be very easy
<stub> lifeless: I know. Just insert time and inspiration ;)
<lifeless> well then, bend over :)
* lifeless readies the time
<stub> that is in speer action, not inspiration.
* SteveA -> lunch
<cprov> good morning, guys !
<sivang> morning cprov !
<cprov> sivang: hi, how are you ?
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> Spads> I answered you :)
<Spads> Yannig: thank you.  let me check
<Spads> hmm, I don't seem to have the mail
<Yannig> I answered to mailman@lists.ubuntu.com :(
<Spads> ohhhh
<Spads> let me look for it
<Yannig> "You can switch to l10n-oci (and do what we told yesterday: mass-registering and archives transfer). I still don't know how but I'll find a way to update this in Rosetta."
<Spads> thank you
<Yannig> You're welcome
<Yannig> Tell me when it's done :)
<Spads> will do
<Yannig> Spads> I'm setting it up
<Spads> Yannig: I only just got it fixed up
<Spads> you're quick!
<Spads> but yes, I moved subscriptions and archives over
<Yannig> I received a mail telling me about a new registration ;)
* Spads nods
<Spads> And I have deleted the old list
<Yannig> Great :)
<Yannig> I "just" have to find-replace everything in Rosetta now :P
<Yannig> Isn't there a script for that? :D
<Spads> Sorry about that.  But thank you for migrating to the new list.
<Spads> I'm not the person to ask about rosetta, I'm afraid.
<Yannig> Don't worry :)
<sivang> cprov: I'm fine thanks, you? 
<cprov> sivang: too late, I'm not fine anymore ;)
<cprov> sivang: eh, I'm fine, thank you 
<sivang> cprov: hehe
<sabdfl> SteveA: no sign of carlos or danilo, are they OTL?
<SteveA> danilo missed his flight, and he'll be around very shortly
<SteveA> he called me last night
<SteveA> carlos is on vac
<sivang> so, I use broswer.open and browser.url instead of the ugly "GET .... HTTP/1.1 200 Ok" ?
<sivang> (to verify that a page has been accessed successfuly)
<BjornT> sivang: yes. and where it makes sense, you use browser.getLink('some link').click() instead of .open()
<sivang> BjornT: cool, thanks.
<SteveA> kiko: hello
<kiko> morning!
<kiko> how are things on your end SteveA?
<SteveA> good morningn to you
<SteveA> things are fine.  james and bjorn and I had lunch in town, and now we have a schedule of things to look at this afternoon
<sivang> morning kiko
<kiko> that's great to hear. remember my pleas for FormLayout mmkay?
<sivang> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> do you have anything specific you're looking for in a form layout?
<SteveA> hi sivan
<SteveA> the first thing bjorn and james are doing is to look through mark's https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneHighlights page
<SteveA> making various improvements and putting in some appropriate screenshots
<sivang> I'm converting xx-specs-02-creation.txt to test browser, I've ran into <input name="field.status-empty-marker" type="hidden" value="1" /> , it appears in the old format as the data, but surely I do not need to include or touch in the testbrowser test? (it's not something a user can interact with)
<matsubara> sivang: nope, just grab the elements that are visible in the page.
<sivang> matsubara: cool, thanks
<mpt> flacoste, hi, I think the stuck branch on PendingReviews is yours
* sivang wonders if there is/will be a way to manipulate a form like a dictionary, allowing a cleaner set up of multiple values, then submitting them.
<flacoste> mpool: it is, i've fixed it, thanks
<kiko> flacoste, your review is long! I'm still finishing it from friday :)
<flacoste> kiko: yeah, i know it is quite a large patch, but most of it is new or moving of tests
<sivang> so, the old xx-specs-02-creation.txt contained a field.priority which seems to be gone now, how come this wasn't refelcted in the test?
<sivang> do I simply 'make schema' to put my DB back to a 'clean' stage to run some test caluses from a story by hand?
<sivang> s/stage/state/
* sivang checks the newsampledata target.
<matsubara> sivang: yes, and apparently with the old test POSTing a field.foo that doesn't exist in the form is ignored.
<sivang> matsubara: oh man, just lke a million reaons to move to test browser :)
<Yannig> Waouh !
<Yannig> My Karma was multiplied by 10 during my holidays!
<Yannig> It's great not to do anything :)
<kiko> yeah
<Yannig> Spads> You may also want us to change our team-name?
<Yannig> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-oc
<kiko> Yannig?
<Spads> That's not my department, really, Yannig 
<Spads> I'm in charge of the mailing lists
<Yannig> Fair enough :)
<Spads> but if you want to change your team name, sure
<Spads> I won't stop you :)
<Spads> I'm not really sure why more people don't use 639-2 instead of 639-1
<Yannig> kiko?
<Yannig> Spads> I didn't even know about it :(
<kiko> do you guys want to do something?
<Yannig> Spads> By the way: it seems the mailing list does not like my accents :(
<Spads> I'm kind of miffed that the LANG env var doesn't use it
<Spads> Yannig: where?
<Yannig> kiko> Spads asked me to change l10n-oc into l10n-oci for the Occitan mailing-list
<Yannig> Spads> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-oci and https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<mdke> jordi: around?
<Yannig> mdke> On holidays I think
<Spads> Yannig: did the old one do this?
<mdke> thanks Yannig 
<kiko> ah
<Spads> Yannig: did the old list do this?
<Yannig> Ups
<Yannig> Missed something
<Yannig> Spads> I don't remember
<Spads> I think this is a general mailman bug
<kiko> stub, mdz would like passwords to actually be able to see the cricket graphs :)
<stub> kiko: Passwords haven't changed since the last time I sent them to the mailing list :-P
<kiko> stub, but I don't think mdz is subscribed to them
<sivang> later, going out for some hours
<stub> kiko: sent
<kiko> thanks
<mdz> stub: Current values not available: Architecture x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi not supported yet.
<stub> kiko: What use cases do you have for deb_version_match and deb_relation_match ?
<stub> mdz: cricket issue - never looked into it.
<kiko> stub, if you look through database/ there are a few XXXs -- places where we python-sort instead of DB sort
<kiko> stub, and there are more where I'd love to do that but couldn't yet
<mdz> stub: who admins that cricket instance? it's pretty easy to fix
<stub> kiko: So gustavo's code will be useful for sorting? I was thinking ideally we need something that converts a debian version number to a string (or integer) we can just sort alphabetically. If we had that, we could build indexes and use them. If we can't use an index, there isn't much difference sorting on the client than on the db server.
<stub> mdz: Me I guess. What is the fix?
<kiko> stub, well, sorting from the DB has an additional advantage of making the SelectResults easier to reuse/combine
<kiko> stub, but I agree that indexing on it would be nice
<stub> kiko: Do you think it is possible to do what I described?
<mdz> stub: actually I'm surprised that it doesn't work out of the box; it's using packaged cricket?
<stub> mdz: Yes.
<kiko> stub, I'm thinking. it's probably possible, but will require some effort to determine a good format 
<mdz> stub: anyway there's a tool in the source tree which you run and it spits out a bit of Perl code which you patch into one of the modules
<stub> blech
<mdz> stub: getFormat.c
<stub> Or I could submit a bug report and make someone else fix it in the package ;)
* stub wonders if he has a source tree
* mdz hands stub "apt-get source"
<mdz> I submitted a patch upstream aeons ago to fix it to not require this awful hack, but they went dead
<mdz> I think I still have commit upstream, but I'm afraid that if I commit something I'll be nominated maintainer
<flacoste> SteveA: do you still have plans to do some adapters refactoring this week?
<SteveA> flacoste: remind me of the context please
<flacoste> SteveA: it was started by https://launchpad.canonical.com/ITicketTargetAdapter
<flacoste> and you can fin the discussion archived http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-meeting-2006-07-10.html 
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> I'm doing various things this week to prepare for the launchpad infrastructure sprint next week
<SteveA> and this is one thing I want to look at
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, let me know if I can be of any help
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> how is the ticket target implementation looking at the moment?
<flacoste> well, presently each class implements the interface and there are two methods that are implemented by delegating to an helper method
<flacoste> also, in the tt-search branch that kiko is currently reviewing, I've removed the ITicketTarget from the bases of IDistribution, IProduct and company
<flacoste> this was compatible with the discussion we had and it was needed for security
<flacoste> (Some security declarations just did allow interface='IProduct' which also allowed all of ITicketTarget)
<Spads> Hey, so I'm looking to set up a bzr tree for some planet.ubuntu.com goodness.  Are there any launchpaderinos here who can help me figure out how to get a proper lp+bzr setup so that I can grant access to more ubuntroids?
<kiko> Spads, ddaa is a good bet
<Spads> ddaa: I choose you!
<kiko> if he is not idle or on vac
<kiko> does anyone know?
<kiko> lifeless, SteveA: do you know if we have any end-user documentation for shared branches?
<SteveA> ddaa is off sick
<Spads> alas.
<jamesh> Spads: the basic story is to (a) create a team on Launchpad, and (b) push your branch to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/product/branch
<Spads> hmmm
<Spads> I think that part of this is that my goal is to make this branch available to the ubuntu distro team, of which I am not a member
<ddaa> That's all there is to it.
<jamesh> Spads: it is best to work with the team owned branch through a checkout.  So either do "bzr checkout sftp://..." to create a new checkout
<ddaa> Spads: as long as something is on launchpad, it's available to the whole world
<Spads> I want them to be able to commit
<ddaa> the team is useful for granting commit access
<jamesh> Spads: when you commit to the checkout, the changes will be committed to SFTP at the same time.  Run "bzr update" on the checkout to get any changes others have committed
<jamesh> Spads: okay.  Add the ubuntu distro team to the team owning the branch
<Spads> ah okay
* ddaa goes back off the keyboard
<Spads> thanks
<jamesh> teams can have other teams as members
<kiko> jamesh, are there any user docs?
<jamesh> kiko: I'm meant to be writing an article about it, but haven't done much on it yet.
<kiko> jamesh, okay. thanks
<jordi> mdz: I am here, yup
<mdz> jordi: eh?
<jordi> er
<jordi> mdke: ^
<jordi> sorry mdz :)
<mdz> stub: how often are those graphs updated?  I am unable to see any change at this granularity, and without the current values, it's hard to tell
<stub> mdz: Standard cricket - every five minutes
<mdke> jordi: hi. there is so much spam to -translators, and hardly ever any posts to approve. What do you think about removing the moderator functionality and just have it approve emails from subscribed members and reject others?
<jordi> mdke: yeah, it's terrible. I'd have to check if there's some policy against this practice at ubuntu.com first.
<jordi> It's unfortunate, though
<jordi> I cna find out
<panthera> i was told that cannonical/ubuntu does, based on the email address from debian uploads, create accounts on launchpad.net
<panthera> as i don't need nor want an 'account', who can remove it?
<panthera> .oO(well, and i have even three of them - all 'empty')
<mdke> panthera: I think it is necessary for certain functionalities in launchpad. You don't need to do anything - no details are disclosed, afaik. Someone else will be able to give you a more authoritative answer though
<mdke> jordi: yeah, thanks
<panthera> mdke: i want this 'Daniel Baumann is not an active member' to be removed. I know that I'm not involed in ubuntu.
<jordi> mdke: we are free to move to this policy.
<LarstiQ> panthera: launchpad is much more than ubuntu
<mdke> jordi: shall I poke around and implement it? or do you want to consult with carlos too?
<panthera> LarstiQ: then replace ubuntu with launchpad in my last sentence.
<kiko> matsubara, is checkwatches not working currently?
<jordi> yeah, let's run this through carlos too, but I'm pretty sure he'll be happy as well
<mdke> panthera: that just means that you are not involved in any projects which are represented on launchpad
<kiko> I just saw https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5723
<Ubugtu> Freedesktop bug 5723 in icon theme "Bad Metaphor Used for edit-delete Icon" [Major,Resolved: fixed]  
<panthera> mdke: i know what it means.
<kiko> matsubara, which is RESOLVED FIXED but still not marked as such in launchpad
<mdke> panthera: it bothers you?
<mdke> jordi: ok, how about we do it now, and run it past him afterwards?
<panthera> mdke: yes.
<kiko> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/31034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31034 in tango-icon-theme "evolution shows wrong trash icon" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  
<jordi> mdke: that's ok for me too
<mdke> jordi: ok, I'll see if I can do that
<jamesh> kiko: I've got mpt's monospace bug comments changes up on https://demo.launchpad.net/ if you want to check them out
* matsubara checks
<kiko> jamesh, ah, cool! did you also fix up sf.net weblinks?
<kiko> jamesh, the wrapping is still kinda weird: https://demo.launchpad.net/products/python/+bug/sf223599
<kiko> jamesh, that was one comment neil made on python-dev
<LarstiQ> panthera: I admint being puzzled as to why.
<jamesh> kiko: no weblinks yet.
<panthera> LarstiQ: i'm not involved with ubuntu/cannonical/launchpad. i don't want a negative statement saying 'this guy does nothing here' somewhere on a site, regardless about what it is.
<kiko> jamesh, aww
<jamesh> kiko: I might see if I can patch them into the current import though.
<kiko> thanks jamesh 
<kiko> panthera, can you point me to the page where you are raising issue?
<jordi> mdke: okay
<azeem> heya
<kiko> panthera, we could change the content to make it less aggravating
<matsubara> kiko: can't find anything in logs. I'll have to look at the log archive since I don't have all of them.
<panthera> kiko: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=daniel+baumann&searchfor=all
<panthera> kiko: and then click one one
<LarstiQ> panthera: Ah, I didn't think of that is negative, but I see now. About launchpad, there are tons of people/projects not associated with canonical that use it.
<LarstiQ> panthera: like, me.
<kiko> matsubara, just look at the latest checkwatches run.
<azeem> LarstiQ: it's more about people who are on launchpad who *don't* use it
<mdke> azeem: can't they just ignore it? no personal details are given away
<matsubara> kiko: that's what I did. that bug was closed on the 24th and I don't have logs for that day.
<panthera> LarstiQ: again, i'm not making any difference between ubuntu/cannonical/launchpad - i'm not involved at all in all three of them.
<azeem> mdke: they seem to have issues
<LarstiQ> azeem: it doubles as an account to use, but is also information about teams etc
<mdke> azeem: this is the first example I've seen :)
<LarstiQ> azeem: you don't have to use it to be of use
<kiko> panthera, a) what if we just did s/Launchpad// ? b) if we removed the text "is not an active member", would that improve things?
<LarstiQ> panthera: my point is that almost noone is involved with them
<azeem> my proposal was: "If no member of any teams, no Ubuntero and has not created account themselves (possible to detect?) -> "This person is not affiliated with Ubuntu, Canonical or Launchpad"
<azeem> plus, some people have taken offense at the "Ubuntero: not yet"
<kiko> panthera, c) we could also add information saying "This entry was created automatically by Launchpad (_why?_), but the account has not yet been activated."
<mdke> jordi: done, I think :)
<kiko> azeem, that's just a bug. I should get rid of that.
<azeem> maybe you could consider changing that to "Ubuntero: no" for people who did not create their people-page through the creation of an account=?
<panthera> LarstiQ: if you remove everything, both the wiki-link, and the 'daniel baumann is not active',
<kiko> azeem, we should just not say anything.
<azeem> kiko: please understand that you have *all* Debian Developers as people on launchpad, and some outright hate Ubuntu (for whatever reasons)
<kiko> I know.
<panthera> LarstiQ: yes, and something like 'this entry was automatically created and does not mean, that the person is affilated with ubuntu/connical/launchpad/$whatever' in any way.
<panthera> LarstiQ: that would be fine.
<azeem> so your above c) sound very good, I'd just add a "not affiliated with us" disclaimer as well
<LarstiQ> panthera: right, that should be doable *looks at lp devs*
<mdke> but most projects on LP are not affiliated with Canonical...
<panthera> mdke: that's not the point.
<LarstiQ> What I don't understand though, is why people think people/foo has anything to do with u/c/l?
<mdke> maybe that should be more clear?
<kiko> LarstiQ, well, it /is/ under launchpad.net :)
<LarstiQ> No one seems to object to sourceforge users
<kiko> LarstiQ, yeah, but they are explicitly created for your project
<LarstiQ> kiko: Not true with migrations, like the python.org sf import 
<azeem> LarstiQ: does launchpad include all sourceforge users?
<azeem> anyway
<LarstiQ> azeem: for the subset of python, yes
<panthera> LarstiQ: and it's quite strange, that all my packages are listed there too.
<jordi> mdke: ok. Let's see how it goes.
<azeem> maybe that was discussed, and it doesn't matter much anyway, some people in Debian weren't asked and don't like it
<panthera> LarstiQ: i created crappy http://people.debian.org/~daniel/documents/ubuntu.html some days ago, because i was sick of those mails i get
<jamesh> azeem: if Python picks us, we'll probably be creating a number of accounts for SF accounts that opened or commented on Python bugs
<panthera> LarstiQ: about 5 per week asking stuff about old packages which are in dapper and got in ubuntu no update since january
<kiko> panthera, what sort of emails do you get?
<kiko> panthera, and how did they find your email address?
<LarstiQ> panthera: I agree that is a problem.
<panthera> kiko: maintainer field
<azeem> panthera: that is probably a different issue (namely  the Maintainer: field)
<azeem> I am not sure that is on-topic here
<panthera> kiko: most prominent one is 'hey, do you have no time to update your package (grsync)? it's at 0.1.2 where as upstream has 0.4.3'
<siretart> azeem: I think it is. mdz mentioned that it is going to change ( I think it was on debian-devel@l.d.o )
<mdke> panthera: you'll get those emails anyway, given that Ubuntu syncs from debian and people will always follow the trail upwards if they are keen on packaged being upgraded
<azeem> siretart: yeah I know, I was just not sure whether that is on-topic in #u-d or here
<mdke> you'll get them from debian and Ubuntu users, I would have thought
<panthera> mdke: i know, but advertising my packages on 'my' launchpad.net site under 'my' account doesn't make it better.
<siretart> looking at https://launchpad.net/people/daniel-debian/+packages - it really looks like panthera would maintain packages in ubuntu
<panthera> yep
<jamesh> and more here: https://launchpad.net/people/panthera/+packages
<panthera> and even more here https://launchpad.net/people/daniel-baumann/+packages
<kiko> panthera, in the apt-cache information?
<jamesh> you should merge those accounts
<panthera> kiko: in the maintainers field. of course, it does show up everywhere then.
<azeem> jamesh: they are not accoutns
<kiko> yeah, merging would be cool.
<jamesh> azeem: they are each potential accounts.
<siretart> jamesh: I think he doesn't want to get involved with launchpad nor ubuntu. he rather wants to be mentioned on launchpad at all
<siretart> wants to not be mentioned, even
<kiko-fud> bbiab
<azeem> as I said elsewhere, Debian maintainer information is duplicated all over the web
<jamesh> panthera: this is more an issue to bring up with the Ubuntu developers though.  IIRC they were talking about blanking or replacing the Maintainer field when bringing packages over for the next distro release.
<azeem> just having a disclaimer like "This person is not the Ubuntu maintainer" would help a lot
<siretart> jamesh: would this make https://launchpad.net/people/daniel-debian/+packages vanish?
<panthera> jamesh: there are two things - one is the maintainer field, which is not the point right now, and the second that 'my' launchpad account lists 'my' packages in ubuntu. atm, i don't care that much for the first one as i know there are some things going on about it.
<panthera> but the second one was, or not that i know of, raised already.
<jamesh> siretart: I guess.  That information is generated from the package data in LP, which comes from the uploads made by the Ubuntu developers
<jamesh> panthera: your second issue is most likely caused by the first issue
<mdke> so it comes back to the maintainer field...
<siretart> jamesh: this would mean that (at least binary) packages in released ubuntu distros would have to be changed, no?
<jamesh> siretart: I think they were planning on doing it from next release on -- the existing releases would be left as is
<azeem> so, it would it be possible to have some "Not affiliated with us" disclaimer for artificially created accounts, which are not part of any teams in the meantime?
<azeem> s/it//
<mdke> panthera: if it is made clear to Ubuntu users that you are not an Ubuntu maintainer, presumably the requests for upgrades will filter through to you anyway, right? they will just have the extra step of being reported to an Ubuntu developer, who will then pass it up? Or does that extra step help, in terms of ensuring stuff goes to the right place in the debian BTS?
<jamesh> azeem: we've considered adding some messages to unclaimed accounts.  E.g. if you're logged in, provide a link to the "merge person" form.  If you aren't logged in, provide a link to the password recovery form
<jamesh> azeem: each of those would make it a bit more obvious that the person was not an active LP user
<azeem> hrm
<panthera> mdke: i'm not sure if i did understand you right.
<LarstiQ> jamesh: that wouldn't be a really clear statement though.
<jamesh> LarstiQ: what sort of statement are you after?
<panthera> mdke: i'm bothered about things which are in debian non-issues, they are completely ubuntu-specific. so, if users would know that i'm not taking care about packages in ubuntu,
<panthera> mdke: they would not ask me about it, and the problem is solved, so far.
<azeem> 18:02 < azeem> my proposal was: "If no member of any teams, no Ubuntero and has not created account themselves (possible to detect?) -> "This person is not affiliated with Ubuntu, Canonical or Launchpad"
<panthera> mdke: (and for non ubuntu-specific things, motu fills bug report or some do also contact me directly, which is both very fine with me and welcome)
<mdke> panthera: i see, all clear, thanks
<LarstiQ> jamesh: azeems suggestion asserts something else, but I do think it would take care of the problems.
<kiko> sabdfl!
<sabdfl> kikomatic!
<kiko> how are things going up north?
<tuxvix> hello, how long does it takes to ship the cds?
<salgado> tuxvix, around 6 weeks, usually
<tuxvix> :) cool
<tuxvix> Thank You sooo much for the free cds. I love you guys
<salgado> you're welcome. :) 
<tuxvix> :)
<tuxvix> Long Leave Ubuntu :)
<bradb> Anyone else getting that "ProgrammingError: function ensure_session_client_id("unknown") does not exist"?
<flacoste> bradb: you need to DROP the session database before redoing a make schema
<bradb> flacoste: why isn't make schema doing that?
<flacoste> bradb: optimisation it seems
<flacoste> there is a message about that when doing make schema
<flacoste> bla blah session (if necessary)
<flacoste> that's the one: * Creating session database '${SESSION_DBNAME}' (if necessary)
<bradb> Doesn't really help for this issue, tbh
<flacoste> you mean it still doesn't work?
<bradb> flacoste: It works. I meant my brain sees no obvious connection between the error message I got and the " ... (if necessary)" message.
<bradb> I'm just being grumpy because it's annoying when changes are made that break the development process, without a CAPS LOCK email sent to the list about what you have to do
<flacoste> bradb: lol, yeah, well, to be honest, I glimpse the solution not by that message but from an IRC conversation
<flacoste> bradb: I agree, I would also have expected an email to the list about that change
* bradb sends an email to the list
<bradb> flacoste: er, how long ago was that, btw? I haven't been doing coding since last Tuesday.
<bradb> if it'd already been several days, i guess there'd be no point mailing the list
<flacoste> bradb: i think that problem arose around thursday
<flacoste> carlos mail was on Friday
<flacoste> so it is possible that the problem appeared Friday
<mdz> kiko: up north it is summertime
<kiko> mdz, it's freezing here today!
<mdz> how cold is 'freezing' to a brazilian?
<kiko> like 12C?
<kiko> actually, 14C
<kiko> and 94% humidity
<kiko> brrrr!
<kiko> ajmitch, ping?
<ajmitch> kiko: yessir?
<kiko> ajmitch! I was just looking at http://www.avahi.org/ and launchpad.net/products/avahi
<kiko> ajmitch, avahi is currently listed as officially using malone, but it appears to suggest using trace in its website. should I turn that flag off?
<ajmitch> I'm really not the best person to ask on that, since I'm not exactly involved upstream - if you can find Lathiat around, I'd check with him
<kiko> I just pinged him
<ajmitch> ok
<kiko> does the answer appear to be "yes" btw?
<ajmitch> I'd say so
<kiko> thanks.
<ajmitch> there have been bugs reported, but they all appear to be ubuntu packaging related
<kiko> yep
<laszlok> is there a reason why files uploaded to rosetta need to be reviewed?
<kiko> laszlok, are you the upstream maintainer?
<laszlok> kiko: of jokosher, yes
<kiko> laszlok, is this your first upload?
<laszlok> yes
<kiko> if so, then yes there is setup that needs to be done. jordi or danilos should be able to help you there, though.
<laszlok> kiko: cause im the one who registered the product... but there is more to setup?
<kiko> laszlok, yes, there is -- but it's first-time only and it will be handled fast!
<laszlok> kiko: thank you :)
<kiko> you're most welcome
<kiko> jordi wake up
<jordi> HERE
<jordi> laszlok: here I am.
<laszlok> jordi: okay what do i have to do?
<jordi> laszlok: basically, we require setup so we don't use a wrong domain name for your files, and to avoid people trying to do unsolicited imports of your VeryPopularApplication (it happens a lot)
<jordi> laszlok: can you update me a bit? Have you submitted your files already?
<laszlok> jordi: i have submitted two files for this series https://launchpad.net/products/jokosher/trunk
<jordi> ok
<laszlok> the first one i changed to deleted because i uploaded another one with updated strings
<jordi> laszlok: I only see one
<jordi> oh ok
<jordi> laszlok: ok, the filename doesn't give me a clue of what the template name/domain name should be
<jordi> should it be just "jokosher"? 
<laszlok> ya thats fine
<jordi> k
<jordi> laszlok: should be ready now. If the template has no errors, it will be imported soon.
<laszlok> jordi: okay, and what happens when i want to upload again?
<jordi> laszlok: it *should* be automatic.
<laszlok> jordi: thanks :)
<jordi> laszlok: but to help it, you could name the file "jokosher.pot"
<jordi> :)
* laszlok makes a metal note
<laszlok> can i change the filename without renaming my local copy?
<kiko> hey stub 
<stub> yo
<kiko> stub, can you give me an update on the source package name cleanups?
<stub> What source package name cleanups?
<kiko> stub, that I emailed to you
<kiko> Subject: Cleaning up bogus binary package names
<laszlok> jordi: the file uploaded okay but now it says that there are 0 strings to be translated
<stub> kiko: Found it. Haven't looked into it yet.
<kiko> stub, ah. well, please let me know when you can, I want to proceed with cleaning the bugs up and it's going to be a lot of work..
<jordi> laszlok: until it says "Imported", it'll show like that.
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports?target=products&status=all&type=all
<jordi> It's "Approved" just yet.
<jordi> it takes a little bit
<laszlok> jordi: thanks again, ill be back later then
<jordi> laszlok: okay
<BlueAidan> anyone know why I never get the registration email?
<lucasvo> are there nice buttons like the Sourceforge has: Project powered by Launchpad? 
<BlueAidan> I've tried like 3-4 times now, but I never get the message.
<lucasvo> how comes that I get this error: lucasvo@supernova:~/Desktop/vincisolutions/webmail$ bzr pull http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-devs/harmony/trunk
<lucasvo> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-devs/harmony/trunk/
<lucasvo> even though launchpad says:  Hosted on Launchpad:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-devs/harmony/trunk  
<kiko> let's see
<jamesh>  lucasvo if it is something you just uploaded, wait 15 minutes or so
<kiko> indeed it is not there yet
<kiko> 404
<jamesh> lucasvo: branches are not immediately published (even if you upload via sftp) -- it will get published with the next branch puller run.
<lucasvo> jamesh: ah, ok
<lucasvo> can one get the Launchpad Logo in a higher resolution somewhere?
<kiko> lucasvo, perhaps in SVG somewhere. one sec.
<kiko> yep.
<kiko> lucasvo, do you want the SVG file?
<lucasvo> yes please
<kiko> async.com.br/~kiko/launchpad.svg
<lucasvo> ok, now my branch has been published, I get 404
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-devs/+branch/harmony/trunk
<kiko> lucasvo, james did say it might take some time to be updated, right?
<lucasvo> kiko: ty
<lucasvo> kiko: yes, but if I can see the revisions, doesn't that mean that it has already been published?
<kiko> on the web? I think they are separate cronjobs
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> kiko: when I merge a branch, does it take as long as creating one?
<kiko> lucasvo, I'm not entirely sure. it may be that something else is amiss btw
<kiko> lucasvo, oh, no, it's there now.
#launchpad 2006-08-01
<lucasvo> hm. how can I delete a branch?
<kiko> ha ha
<kiko> that's a FAQ
<kiko> there's a bug open on it, fwiw
<lucasvo> kiko: that means impossible?
<kiko> I think you can't do it currently, no
<lucasvo> lol
<lucasvo> can one ask an admin?
<kiko> I don't think so, but ddaa may know (tomorrow)
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> ty
<lifeless> kiko: there is some
<kiko> lifeless, some?
<lifeless> some documentation on shared branches
<kiko> ah. on help.launchpad.net?
<lifeless> sorry, shared repository
<lifeless> err, whatever it was you asked, its partially documented for end users.
<lifeless> oh help.lp.net - no, I dont know.
<lifeless> but I think not
<lucasvo> kiko: could you do me a favour?
<lucasvo> kiko: does inkscape render the LP Logo correctly on your machine?
<kiko> lucasvo, firefox does at least
<lucasvo> kiko: on my edgy machine it renders it with black steam
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> you can clear that layer easily though can't you?
<lucasvo> same on your side?
<kiko> yep
<lucasvo> ?
<kiko> let me install inkscape so I can see
<lucasvo> ty
<kiko> horribly slow download though
<lucasvo> gnome renders it correctly as well
<kiko> oh
<kiko> ISWYM
<kiko> it's completely black
<kiko> lucasvo, I was able to fix it though
<kiko> use object->fill and stroke
<lucasvo> and then?
<lucasvo> it says: Paint is undefined
<kiko> click on gradient.. well...
<kiko> download the file again.
<lucasvo> thanks!
<kiko> lucasvo, does that look better? I need to scramble home
<lucasvo> kiko: well, it's still not the same, but I can live with it. thanks
<lucasvo> kiko: who is responsible for it?
<kiko> lucasvo, mpt.
<kiko> he will be up in a few hours, btw.
<lucasvo> and I'll be asleep.
<lucasvo> kiko: thanks anyway
<kiko> sure think. thanks!
<lucasvo> kiko: is he a graphician?
<kiko> an artist you mean?
<kiko> not really if so
<kiko-zzz> but I've put down an outline here that we need some kit for people that want to endorse launchapd
<kiko-zzz> err launchpad
<kiko-zzz> so I might be able to get you with a button/banner sometime soon.
<lucasvo> kiko-zzz: ok, thanks
<BlueAidan> hmm
<lifeless> random python question
<lifeless> can a so be used to init a package? i.e. __init__.so
<stub> No idea
* lifeless tries
<lifeless> >>> import bzrlib.p
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<lifeless> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initp)
<lifeless> >>> import bzrlib.p.__init__
<lifeless> >>> bzrlib.p.__init__
<lifeless> <module 'bzrlib.p.__init__' from 'bzrlib/p/__init__.so'>
<lifeless> I suspect it can be made to work
<stub> The trick would be to see if other modules in the package can be imported
<stub> Most code I've seen though just does 'from _foo import *' - it lets you muck around or wrap the C code in a nicer environment, setup docstrings etc. So unless you are worried about import times...
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> its more that we have a plugin system that duplicates a certain amount of 'import'
<lifeless> so we should strive to be compatible
<stub> I'm going to grab some lunch and then push out r3843
<mpt__> bug 12345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<sivang> morning
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular upgrade. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes.
<lifeless> stub: (importd.tests.test_baz2bzr.TestBaz2bzrImportFeature) hung
<stub> Thought it would. I have no idea why my test suite modifications make pipeBaz2bzr hang :-P 'icky debugging later I guess.
<stub> malcc: Just upgrading Launchpad. Any problems with me pushing out r3843 to drescher?
<malcc> stub: Yes, my fix for one of the bugs in r3817 hasn't landed yet
<stub> malcc: Ok. I'll leave drescher untouched - none of the db patches look like they affect soyuz so we can keep the existing version running.
<malcc> stub: Cool, thanks
<stub> I need faster CPUs, or less data :-(
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
<stub> Is it my imagination, or is Launchpad now much snappier after this upgrade?
<mpt__> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> hi mpt_ 
<mdke> jordi: obviously I failed yesterday to achieve the desired result on the mailing list. I've now found the correct option. I also went through the spam, out of 550 posts there was only one genuine email
<sivang> labas SteveA 
<SteveA> laba
<sivang> SteveA: s/s$// ?
<SteveA> sivang: it's a slang form
<sivang> SteveA: ah :)
<jordi> mdke: ugh
<jordi> mdke: thanks mate
<sivang> It seems that the DB copy make harness is working on and the one I see by the local app server answering me on the browser, is different, is that so?
<sivang> weird thing is that I use http urls that are using the local running rocketfuel copy, which means using the same db, but, when creating a spec through a pagetest frommake harness interatively, I can't see it when I list specs in the browser
<jamesh> sivang: the tests run using a separate DB in a known state (as it looks after loading sample data)
<jamesh> sivang: running the tests against launchpad_dev would result in failures if you change anything locally, which would make things unreliable.
<sivang> jamesh: I see, thanks. I also think I found where my error is...:)
<sivang> jamesh: lanunchpad_dev is for the local running rocketfuel yes?
<jamesh> yes
<sivang> cool, thanks.
<lucasvo> mpt: I'd like to put a Hosted on Launchpad badge on my homepage
<lucasvo> kiko gave me an svg of the logo. However this is not being displayed correctly in inkscape...
<lucasvo> http://www.vincisolutions.org/launchpad_orig.svg
<mpt> lucasvo, hmm, that's polluting a bit :-/
<lucasvo> mpt: kiko told me that you are the one to ask.
<lucasvo> Is there I logo I can manipulate in Inkcape?
<sivang> mpt: we should use natural gass ;-)
<sivang> jamesh: so make harness uses the special DBs for tests then?
<sivang> jamesh: (just as make check)
<sivang> s/DBs/DB/
<jamesh> sivang: yeah.  launchpad_ftest, iirc
<jamesh> sivang: if you need to make sample data changes for your tests, read database/sampledata/README
<sivang> jamesh: cool, thanks again.
<sivang> jamesh: as a general rule, it would probably be best to have a test change the sample data for the same instance of the test run, rather then trying to change the initial state of the sample db, right?
* sivang notes this is a curiosity question of common practices
<Spads> https://launchpad.net/people/planet-ubuntu/+branch/config/main <-- is there a reason that I can't find anything at this http URI?  Is this just something where I need to wait for a batch job?
<Spads> the one mentioned on the page I linked, rather
<Spads> sftp checkouts seem to work just fine, although I'd prefer anonymous checkout for this job
<mdke> I think, although I know very little about it, that http browsing isn't supported yet
<Spads> Well
<Spads> I don't need to *browse* per se.  I just wanted to do a "bzr get" on that URI
<mdke> that doesn't work?
<Spads> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/
<Spads> this is bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8.2
<mdke> same for me, you'll need someone who actually knows what they are talking about then
<Spads> cool
<sivang> hmm, make harness's python intp. got hung for me on a getControl..
<mdke> Spads: looks like there are none of those around. Maybe #bzr can help?
<Spads> Well, it strikes me that this is more a launchpad issue than a bzr issue
<Spads> I can do http gets in general on my own systems, no problem
<mdke> yeah, just in case there happened to be more people listening in there than in here
<Spads> I'll wait for the time zones to work themselves out and ask again
<jamesh> Spads: there is data in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/.bzr/ -- there are no working trees published on http://bazaar.launchpad.net
<Spads> hum.
<Spads> oh
<Spads> it just appeared
<Spads> it was 404 a few minutes ago
<Spads> there we go
<jamesh> there is also a time delay in publishing the branch
<Spads> that's acceptable
<Spads> thanks!
<jamesh> it essentially does a "bzr pull" from where you put the branch on the sftp server to where the HTTP server looks
<jamesh> this ensures that the published branch doesn't get corrupted if you screw things up on the sftp server
<Spads> right
<jamesh> and makes sure you actually uploaded a bzr branch rather than a copy of windows XP or something
<Spads> haha
<sivang> heh
* sivang is puzzled what wnet wrong. rocketfuel won't process spec registeration requests anymore :-(
<sivang> It just hangs on the +addspec after submitting.
<sivang> anyway, I've workarounded it by writing the browser.content to a file and getting from the a correct string of an error
<sivang> what's the right way to run a single test inside a story ?
<lucasvo> shouldn't bzr ignore .pyc files?
<stub> lucasvo: You might get a rationale in #bzr
<sivang> hey bradb 
<lucasvo> anybody can tell me if there is a way to delete a bzr branch in LP? I know I can't do it, but can someone else do it?
<plaes> hi, I'm interested in the process how you get the translations from Rosetta back to upstream...
<mpt> lucasvo, yes, an admin can do it
<mpt> someone like stub or (I think) ddaa
<lucasvo> mpt: who is an admin and is willing to do it?
<lucasvo> ah, ok
<lucasvo> stub: could you please delete this https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-devs/+branch/harmony/trunk/?
<lucasvo> ddaa: or could you do it?
<ddaa> I do not have the required privs. That involve deleting an object from the db and from two filesystems.
<ddaa> I think stub has all the required privs
<ddaa> hum...
<sivang> so, I've converted xx-specs-02-creation.txt to testbrowser , and I have some clauses that fail when I ./test.py -f --test=pagetests.specs and not when I interactively paste the clauses in make harness
<sivang> any idea anybody ?
<sivang> the exceptiong i get is:
<sivang>      SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<mdke> plaes: rosetta doesn't take care of that, individual translation teams need to do that
<sivang> what I'm trying to do is set a browser.getControl(name='field.summary').value ="....long string"
<mdke> plaes: (if you mean from Ubuntu to upstream)
<ddaa> sivang: there must be something wrong with your doctest syntax
<plaes> mdke: so, if my team leader doesn't care, then all the translations made in Rosetta are basically lost for other distros?
<salgado> sivang, do you have a line break somewhere in that statement?
<sivang> sladen: I don't
<sivang> do I need to ?
<mdke> plaes: well, let's be clear. Rosetta can be used for translating upstream projects. However, translation teams for Ubuntu are responsible for pushing translations from Ubuntu upstream, as with other distributions that don't use rosetta
* sivang admits in the original pagetest there were ^M  all over
<plaes> mdke: thx, this is what I wanted to know :)
<sivang> I would expect the doctest engine to "just work" ;-)
<mpt> plaes, it makes sharing easier, but not effortless
<mdke> ok
<matsubara> sivang: can you mail me the diff, I'll take a look
<sivang> matsubara: oh , I would appriciate that alot :)
<niemeyer> Morning launchpaders
<sivang> hey niemeyer !
<sivang> matsubara: sent
<sivang> matsubara: I susepct a line break is missing, as salgado noted :) the fact it succeds in the interactive make harness with the hack you setn me, and that it fails when running it suggest so :)
<salgado> sivang, a line break shouldn't be needed
<lucasvo> ddaa: thanks anyway.
<sivang> salgado: ah, then I've done someting wrong for real , doh.
<ddaa> lucasvo: if you want us to keep track and handle the issue, your best option is to file a support request
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets
<ddaa> hey stub
<stub> Morning
<ddaa> stub: lucasvo wants that branch deleted https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-devs/+branch/harmony/trunk/
<stub> We need a script to remove them if we are going to support this
<stub> lucasvo: Can you open a bug report or support request? Its not a trivial operation I can do now.
<jordi> danilos: what's the status for xaralx?
<lucasvo> stub: yes
<lucasvo> stub: though there is already an open bug.
<lucasvo> stub: and removing branches is an important feauture
<lucasvo> stub: fyi bug 29998
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29998 in launchpad "Cannot delete branches, series, etc" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29998
<ddaa> lucasvo: it's mostly blocked on sabdfl's moratorium on DELETE permissions...
<ddaa> and the fact that there's some long standing issues in related systems that get the priority
<lucasvo> ddaa: well, if I accidentally uploaded the wrong bzr tree. why shouldn't I be able to delete it?
<lucasvo> ddaa: even if I could just archive it and make it disappear
<ddaa> I think you definitely should.
<ddaa> Yeah, the stopgap measure would be to allow users to mark branches "inactive"
<ddaa> or "deleted"
<ddaa> everybody agrees that would be good
<lucasvo> but I don't know why one should store data that is completely wrong and for testing purposes only...
<ddaa> "inactive" branches would be effectively hidden to users
<ddaa> mostly undistinguishable from deleted ones
<ddaa> anyway, I agree that it should be easier to do what you ask for
<ddaa> But we have limited resources to implement new features
<danilos> jordi: carlos responded to the maintainer, not sure if we got another response (we had a wrong list of translators whose translations to remove)
<ddaa> The best thing you can do is comment on the bug and post to launchpad-users
<lucasvo> this is a pita and makes the launchpad mirror unusable for me.
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: for testing, you can use +junk
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: testing?
<lucasvo> testing what?
<LarstiQ> 15:25:23 < lucasvo> but I don't know why one should store data that is completely wrong and for testing purposes only...
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: the problem is, I uploaded testing data to a place where real data belongs
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: you can push --overwrite after uncommitting
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: that is what I do, though I agree actually deleting branches would be nice
* LarstiQ understands the lp dev have limited resources :/
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: ok, I didn't know that this option exists and that it's allowed
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: thanks
<mpt> LarstiQ, eventually we'll pass the point where implementing the ability to delete branches would take less time than stub has spent deleting them manually :-)
<lucasvo> mpt: I would say this won't be far away from now
<lucasvo> (though I don't know how launchpad works)
<LarstiQ> mpt: but as those are costs already incurred, will that speed up the implementation?
<jordi> danilos: let me check
<jamesh> to fully delete a branch would require database and disk access
<mpt> possibly not :-)
<jamesh> so that the mirrored copy (and possibly sftp copy) of the actual data go away too
<kiko> yep
<jordi> danilos: the ball is on our court
<jamesh> it isn't as simple as granting DELETE permission on a table and whipping up a form
<jordi> danilos: "I will take a look as soon as another scripts ends running on that server."
<jordi> danilos: so you probably need to reexecute the removal script
<kiko> jamesh, though there could be a garbage collector
<ddaa> jamesh: from the user's perspective, we could just add Branch.inactive and not have the sftp server and update-rewrite script ignore inactive branches.
<danilos> jordi: hum, ok, I don't have those messages by carlos :(
<ddaa> Keeping the branch in the DB prevents re-using that id by another branch and helps with the "nothing can DELETE" policy.
<lucasvo> ddaa: but then what happens when someone still uploads to them?
<danilos> jordi: btw, I don't have write permissions on staging db, at least I don't think so (well, I don't know if I have the read permissions in the first place; stub?)
* ddaa workraves
<ddaa> If you mean "what happens is there is a concurrent sftp access while the branch is marked as inactive"
<ddaa> lucasvo: then the answer is "the branch stays visible until the end of the sftp session, or until is deleted on the sftp back-end filesystem", whichever comes first.
<ddaa> but it only stays visible in that sftp session
<ddaa> it also stays visible on http until the rewrite map is updated (every few minutes, I believe)
* bradb returns
<bradb> happy mailman day all
<kiko> hey bradb 
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<kiko> how are you guys doin
<bradb> hey kiko, not too bad, actually
<kiko> bradb, tooth stopped bothering you?
<kiko> stub, has there been/will there be a rollout today?
<bradb> kiko: still hurts, but the situation seems under control for now. rather than the texas chainsaw massacre dentist i was with before.
<BjornT> hi kiko. it's going quite well
<kiko> bradb, oh, another dentist?
<bradb> yeah, with lasers!
<kiko> ah, I thought the laser person was the same original dentist. heh
<bradb> interestingly, TCM dentist saw *two* cavities in my mouth. the one today, and his hygenist, saw none
<bradb> long live digital radiography
<flacoste> bradb: that's because he had a payment to do on his chalet ;-)
<bradb> flacoste: it was a she, but yeah
<flacoste> bradb: his hygenist wasn't aware of that
<bradb> the new guy with lasers is cool
<jamesh> what do they do with the lasers?
<jamesh> keep you distracted?
<flacoste> kiko: how's my review going on?
<kiko> flacoste, almost there, I'll have it sent today, just have to do my monthly report as well
<flacoste> kiko: great!
<bradb> jamesh: fillings without novocaine
<cprov> kiko: hi, I hope you find sometime today to review bug #43802 solution you suggested, it's in you review section. It worked as expected ;) tks
<kiko> cprov, which one? queue-ui?
<cprov> kiko: buildd-ui
<kiko> cprov, what branch I mean
<cprov> kiko: that's the branch name
<kiko> it's not on pending-reviews.. yet?
<cprov> kiko: not yet
<kiko> ah, ok
<stub> kiko: Yes - earlier today. I just updated the wiki.
<kiko> thanks stub, much appreciated.
<jamesh> kiko: just hacked in web links for the current Python SF import (and made the importer support it)
* sivang -> out, be back later.
<Seveas> kiko, have you already mustered the guts (and found the time) to do the changes for Ubugtu?
* bradb & # lunch
<robertj> hey all, is there a way to programatically access the information from launchpad?
<kiko> moin
<robertj> especially karma
<kiko> jamesh, you rock!
<kiko> robertj, what exactly are you looking for? the answer is not yet, but if you have an interesting feature proposal, maybe!
<kiko> Seveas, good idea, I'll do them today.
<robertj> kiko: I'm intersted in trust metrics and was thinking about building some test agents that relied on 3rd party datasources (probably advogato, ebay, and launchpad)
<kiko> BjornT, jamesh: what's the story on FormLayout, btw? :)
<kiko> robertj, what sort of query are you looking for? how much karma does such a person have? how would you specify who the person was? email address?
<robertj> kiko: probably launchpad URL
<robertj> internally anyway
<robertj> externally by the launchpad id
* flacoste spilled some water on his laptop keyboard
<kiko> robertj, well, you /can/ right now parse the HTML. and I can easily add an <id> tag for you to use
<kiko> err
<kiko> id attribute
<robertj> kiko: that just seems naughty
<robertj> ;)
<robertj> but please do ;)
<flacoste> after cleaning it, i now have 8 dead keys :(
<kiko> sure. tell me what you would like, robertj, and I'll fix it up.
<flacoste> i'll need to go buy a USB keyboard, so I'll be afk for a little longer
<flacoste> unless anyone has a gerat keyboard resurrection trick
<kiko> nope, go buy two spares <wink>
<flacoste> lol
<kiko> hey bradb 
<kiko> tell me all about the guided filebug page
<flacoste> if I'm lucky, I should get a new laptop by the end of the week, i ordered it last week
<robertj> kiko: just adding id='karma' to the td would be great
<flacoste> but, it really sucks that I blow this spare one just before getting the new one
<flacoste> anyway, i'll now go eat and get a new keyboard
<flacoste> c u later
<robertj> or actually...
<kiko> robertj, can you tell me exactly what page and element you're talking about
<robertj> to reduce the numer of pages, adding a <span id='karma'> on https://launchpad.net/people/kiko
<kiko> robertj, if you file a bug on launchpad, I'll do that just now. it'll be in production by next week.
<robertj> bug #54818
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54818 in launchpad "add <span id='karma'> to karma on people page " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54818
<kiko> thanks robertj 
<kiko> robertj, anything else simple that you want?
<kiko> (that is related to that, as I'm going to be editing that page anyway)
<robertj> kiko: confirmed email would be good I guess
<kiko> robertj, you don't have that unless you're logged in and the person has chosen to disclose it
<robertj> oh, nm then
<robertj> is launchpad ever going to be opensourced?
<kiko> it will be, but the time is not right for that yet
<robertj> Is there a milestone or is it a "we will know"
<robertj> also, is there a staging.launchpad.net or equiv?
<kiko> there is a staging, yes
<kiko> there's no milestone for opensourcing -- it has to do with success of launchpad (which may be a paradoxical goal, we realize)
<robertj> kiko: it would be great to see launchpad be an openid provider, and at some point, an infocard minter as well
<jamesh> robertj: we've talked about OpenID in the past.  I agree it is a good idea, but it isn't a priority at the moment.
<elmo> JOOI, has there been any discussion of per-project theming of LP?
<jamesh> not sure what an infocard minter is though
<robertj> jamesh: Infocard is the windows identity bit shipping with Vista & it looks good
<robertj> jamesh: you can self-issue cards or someone else like launchpad can issue them to you
<robertj> and there is an eclipse working group called higgins that is issuing browser issue & server-side software
<kiko> elmo, yes, there has -- we want to do it. Might happen first thing post 1.0
<jamesh> ugh.  looks like it depends on a lot of WS-Crap
<robertj> a new beta was issued breaking everything, but from what I understand hbx (the firefox extension) from cvs will work with live.windows.com
<elmo> kiko: ah ok - was just curious - it's the most obvious difference between LP and some of the other python trackers
<elmo> wannabe-trackers
<SteveA> elmo: can you point us at an example of good per-project theming?
<SteveA> or even poor per-project theming?
<kiko> elmo, I mean, it would definitely make the pages a lot more familiar if there was a distinctive change when you were looking at ubuntu and looking at, say, python.
<SteveA> as kiko says, we've talked about it and discussed with mark, but it would be nice to see examples of what others have done
<elmo> SteveA: I don't know if it's "per-project", but when you look at the python wannabe-trackers, the roundup one stands out because it doesn't look live you've changed sites
<elmo> I don't know of anything like LP or SF that is  multi-project and does per-project theming tho.  the roundup one is just a dedicated round up instance, IYSWIM
<SteveA> I see -- you're talking about the entrants to the python competition
<elmo> yes, sorry
<robertj> kiko: is staging internal only?
<kiko> robertj, no, but I hear it's currently down :-(
<robertj> kiko: that's why I hear from my friend curl
<elmo> deliberately?  if not, I can restart it
* bradb returns
<kiko> I'm not sure elmo. do you know, SteveA?
<SteveA> no idea.  carlos was doing something on there, testing rosetta distro migration
<SteveA> danilos:  any idea why staging is down?
<danilos> SteveA: hum, no
<danilos> SteveA: I haven't played with it since Friday
* kiko sighs
<danilos> SteveA: has carlos been online today or yesterday?
<SteveA> carlos is on vac
<SteveA> ok, so staging can be restarted
<elmo> done
<bradb> kiko: the guided filebug page was started in London, with BjornT and I pairing on my malone-guided-filebug branch. BjornT offered to take it up after London, but other things came up.
<kiko> bradb, is it your current task?
<bradb> kiko: no, i've been working on release management.
<elmo> heh
<kiko> bradb, oh. I thought you had said that guided filebug would be done first?
<elmo> it just oopses. that's probably why it's down ;-)
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> hmm
<kiko> elmo, with session errors?
<SteveA> wonder if it is the session db problem
<SteveA> need to tail the logs to see
<bradb> kiko: yeah, but then i assumed Bjorn was going to take up the branch, based on our convo in London, so i moved forward with release management. i could make it my current task.
<elmo> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for relation bounty
<SteveA> ooh, big suck
<bradb> (also tied up things like filebug xmlrpc, etc.)
* bradb has been meaning to test that on production
<kiko> bradb, I don't remember handing that work over to BjornT. It's not reflected on the spec page either
<kiko> bradb, question is how much work have you done on releasemgmt?
<bradb> kiko: first part is about 70% done. i think i'll have it up for review tomorrowish.
<kiko> bradb, then fine, move ahead with it, come back to the other tasks later. what's first part, btw?
<bradb> kiko: ok. first part is basically what we spec'd in london. no snazzy reporting, etc.
<BjornT> bradb: iirc, i offered to take on the guided bug form if you wouldn't have time, but you said that you probably would have time for it.
<kiko> bradb, cool though.
<kiko> BjornT, salgado, matsubara-lunch: are there users in sampledata with no preferred email address?
<salgado> probably
<bradb> lots, i think
<bradb> 38, it seems
<salgado> yes, lots
<kiko> can I have an id?
<salgado> 3
<kiko> launchpad id 
<bradb>   3 | justdave
<bradb>   4 | kamion
<bradb>   5 | keybuk
<bradb>   9 | kiko
<kiko> aha!
<kiko> heh, thanks
<LaserJock> hmm, what would the product be for the librarian?
<kiko> LaserJock, I think there's a librarian product, but file it on launchpad if you like
<LaserJock> well, maybe you can tell me if this is a stupid idea or not
<LaserJock> it's not really a bug, exactly
<LaserJock> more wishlist
<LaserJock> but when I go to a source package
<LaserJock> and I want to download the files (.dsc, .diff.gz, and .orig.tar.gz) maybe because I need the source package from a different release
<kiko> okay so far
<LaserJock> each file has it's own librarian number
<kiko> it does
<LaserJock> would it be possible to just use 1 number / source package?
<kiko> not easily, no.
<LaserJock> k
<kiko> the files are uploaded separately, and the librarian has no way of aggregating them
<LaserJock> ok, then ignore me then ;-)
<kiko> I wonder what you would consider to be a solution there.. offering a zipfile with the 3 items?
<LaserJock> well, the reason I wanted to have the same number is I usually grab the file with wget rather than using the browser to save them
<kiko> you could use wget and follow all links to the librarian. have you considered that?
<LaserJock> if they had the same number then I can just quickly remove the file extention and get all 3 files very quickly
<LaserJock> right now, I have to grab the URL for each file
<LaserJock> hmm
<kiko> hmmm
<LaserJock> anyway, it's no biggy, I just found it was faster when I was grabbing stuff from debian because the files were in the same dir
<LaserJock> and I wondered if that was possible with librarian or not
<kiko> yeah, no directories in the librarian either
<kiko> the fact is that the librarian has no idea that those files are related
<kiko> only launchpad does
<LaserJock> right, it just seems a little odd because I find LP to be very URL driven except for librarian which is basically random
<LaserJock> but I suppose there are lots of good reasons to do that
<kiko> mostly security-related
<kiko> matsubara, is there a way of telling whether a code of conduct is current or not?
<LaserJock> kiko: ah, never thought of that
<kiko> right
<matsubara> kiko: CodeOfConduct.current?
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> matsubara, is that guaranteed to be unique for the CodeOfConductSet?
<matsubara> kiko: what do you mean?
<matsubara> it checks the self.version against the hard coded version
<gabaug> I want to create a bzr branch for f-spot that can be committed to by other f-spot devs...do I need to create a f-spot team to do that?
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<ddaa> kikong
<kiko> ddaa, see gabaug's question. if you send me a single-paragraph answer to that I'll add it to the FAQ as part of the checkin I'm about to do.
<kiko> it's come up twice in the past 24h.. bazaar is growing up..
<kiko> gabaug, I believe the answer is yes, though ddaa knows for sure.
<ddaa> gabaug: the team does not have to be called something in specific, but otherwise, yes
<gabaug> thanks
<ddaa> kiko: that would be spoiling my fun
<kiko> ddaa, please
<ddaa> I love to answer "yes" when people ask "can I do Foo?"
<ddaa> kiko: see https://launchpad.net/bazaar
<ddaa> esp. the last paragraph of the "Hosted branches" section
<ddaa> I think the context is important, because setting up a hosted branch on launchpad is not quite trivial
<kiko> ddaa, thanks.
<ddaa> but once you know how to do that, setting up a multi-committer branch is easy
* ddaa goes back at rolling out importd
<kiko> ddaa, added an item to the FAQ. thanks!
* ddaa sees the roomba rollout fail
* ddaa wields a large hammer and blacksmiths roomba into shape
<gabaug> hey, so the bazaar page says "To set up a VCS import, edit the source details of the trunk release series     of the product."
<gabaug> but I don't have permissions to access the source details page
<kiko> gabaug, well, what project might that be?
<bradb> kiko: I want to move the targetname fu into IBugTarget, instead of being on IBugTask, so that I can manipulate IBugNomination targets (and other places where IBugTargets are shown) in a consistent way for display. Any objections?
<gabaug> kiko: f-spot
<kiko> bradb, are you suggesting moving targetname to being target/name?
<kiko> bradb, if so, no, you can't do that. FTI depends on it, for one.
<bradb> kiko: IBugTarget.targetname
<kiko> bradb, no, the column needs to be on BugTask.
<bradb> .name would cause naming clashes.
<kiko> gabaug, do you know who "Jamie Wilkinson" is?
<gabaug> not really, but I need to talk to him I guess?
<bradb> kiko: It can still be left on IBugTask, if needed for an optimization. it would just return .target.targetname
<kiko> bradb, uhm, is this a storage question, or is it an API question?
<kiko> bradb, I think you are confused.
<bradb> kiko: API.
<kiko> (or perhaps I am)
<bradb> I'm pretty clear on what I'm asking, tbh.
<kiko> gabaug, well, ideally yes. but what are you proposing to change in https://launchpad.net/products/f-spot/main
<kiko> bradb, you're actually not. are you proposing moving the column targetname to the Product/Distribution/DSP?
<gabaug> kiko: I just want to create a bzr branch for my personal (and team) development that is automatically synch'd to f-spot HEAD in gnome CVS
<kiko> gabaug, well, it seems like an import has already been requested for f-spot -- have you checked that page? however, it seems to be currently failing.
<kiko> ddaa, how do I find out why f-spot is failing?
<bradb> kiko: there is no targetname column, there's a targetnamecache column though. i'm not proposing a db schema change at all.
<gabaug> kiko: yeah, I see that...I don't know how that relates to what I want to do..could I get permission (and get my team permission) to edit that source?
<bradb> i'm proposing that IBugTask is the wrong place for the attribute .targetname. IBugTarget is the right place for it.
<kiko> gabaug, well, is something wrong with the current source information?
<ddaa> kiko: usually, you would ask me (yes, we need to give real user feedback) but it's not a question I can answere right now because importd is in the middle of a major disruptive rollout
<ddaa> though...
<kiko> bradb, I don't understand what that would mean implementation-wise. I understand moving the attribute in the interface. Then what happens to the content class?
<kiko> bradb, oh. hmm.
<bradb> kiko: then ID, IP, and IDSP would each implement .targetname, removing the need for the mess that is _calculate_targetname
<ddaa> ha
<ddaa> it's bogus, the branch should be MAIN
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> there's already something for MAIN somewhere in the db
<kiko> ddaa, I can edit source! hallelujah
<bradb> kiko: I point this issue out to you, since I noticed you had some interest in it previously:
<bradb>     # XXX 2005-06-25 kiko: if target actually works, we can probably
<bradb>     # nuke this or simplify it significantly.
<bradb>     def _calculate_targetname(self):
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/f-spot/0.1
<kiko> bradb, yeah, I know. you could follow target/name
<ddaa> gabaug: is there something more you want?
<bradb> target/name causes a namespace conflict
<bradb> things that implement IBugTarget already have .name attributes
<kiko> I know
<ddaa> well, there should be a way to clear up the details on the /main branch, but the import appears working and up to date
<kiko> bradb, however, it appears to me that _calculate_targetname just calculates another fancy displayname
<bradb> technically, i guess this is a target_displayname attribute
<kiko> bradb, right. so it could even be target.displayname
<bradb> kiko: but that wouldn't have the "foo (upstream)" and such, which is somewhat helpful in the context of malone, imho
<kiko> bradb, perhaps the product's  displayname should have (upstream) <wink>
<bradb> maybe
<bradb> erm
<bradb> hm hm hm
<kiko> so
<kiko> well
<kiko> bugtask still needs a targetname and that would essentially come from targetnamecache
<kiko> I'm okay with _calculate_targetname using target.displayname
<gabaug> ddaa, kiko: I'm new to bzr/launchpad...how can I work on f-spot patches with other people with those tools?  I'm quite confused at this point..do I just need to pull an existing bzr module?
<kiko> bradb?
<bradb> kiko: do you mean we should nuke the current targetname logic then in favour of whatever .displayname is already returning, or that we should move that logic into the respective .displaynames?
<ddaa> gabaug: I suggest you ask general bzr questions on #bzr
<kiko> gabaug, well, yes. just bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/f-spot/0.1
<gabaug> kiko: and other people will be able to pull my changes and commit back to the same repo?
<bradb> _calculate_targetname would no longer be necessary, since .targetname would now be a simple return self.target.somethingname
<kiko> bradb, you still need targetnamecache.
<kiko> bradb, so .targetname might as well return that.
<ddaa> to share back your changes, you can "bzr push" your branch to launchpad, see https://launchpad.net/bazaar for instructions
<gabaug> ddaa: but will that pushed branch be kept synchronized w/ f-spot HEAD?
<kiko> gabaug, well, no. you will need to push your branch to launchpad.
<bradb> kiko: true
<ddaa> gabaug: no, you need to get your changes into the upstream CVS for that
<kiko> gabaug, no. that pushed branch is /yours/. the branch at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/f-spot/0.1 will, however, stay imported.
<kiko> gabaug, you will need to merge from the vcs-imports branch into yours periodically to stay up-to-date.
<ddaa> gabaug: you should probably contact the f-spot developers (and jaq in particular) for details.
<kiko> bradb, that's why I said it is more of an implementation question than an API question :)
<gabaug> I *am* an f-spot developer
<ddaa> ha ok
<gabaug> we are feeling restricted by gnome CVS and I was looking for a way to improve our dev process
<kiko> oh
<ddaa> that's great news
<gabaug> this seemed promising at first, but I think that's because I misunderstood it
<kiko> gabaug, are you considering moving from gnome CVS to bazaar completely?
<bradb> kiko: as long as you think it's okay to fold the targetname logic into .displayname...! i though IBugTarget.targetname was a safer approach, but...
<gabaug> kiko: no, just for collaborative patch development
<gabaug> as opposed to sending updated patches back and forth over e-mail
<kiko> bradb, it's safer. you can probably use targetname...
<kiko> gabaug, and you can. 
<kiko> gabaug, the model is:
<kiko> a) the vcs-imports branch is synchronized to CVS HED
<kiko> b) each developer creates his own branch based on the vcs-imports branch
<kiko> c) developers can commit to their personal branches, and merge patches between each other's branches
<bradb> kiko: ok
<kiko> d) when an approved patch is finally reached, somebody commits that patch to CVS HEAD
<kiko> e) everybody does another bzr merge from vcs-imports to grab the latest goodies
<kiko> ddaa, is that about right? :)
<ddaa> gabaug: kiko is correct
<ddaa> gabaug: you probably want to look at http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrForCVSUsers
<bradb> 33C, phew
<salgado> can't the last step cause spurious conflicts?
<kiko> not spurious
<kiko> conflicts because you modified the same files in different ways.
<kiko> salgado, however, if you were working on that feature, you should probably have a separate branch for it.
<kiko> that way you can throw away your branch after it has been merged upstream, and start a new one.
<kiko> #@!*#&@*($UIWYWHUI
<kiko> modem users!!@@
<ddaa> That's the sort of thing we need a bzr community guy for.
<ddaa> I cannot spare the cycle to really figure out what's going on with f-spot, and to give them the help they need to be happy.
<kiko> ddaa, docs would probably solve /this/ problem 99%
<kiko> I'm happy to do the remaining 1%
<salgado> I mean, the changes that went to CVS HEAD are in your branch too. when you merge from the branch that is synced from HEAD, will bzr do the right thing, detect you already have the changes and tell you everything is fine?
<kiko> salgado, possibly not -- and the maintainer may have modified your patch before committing. see my comment on throwing away the feature branch.
<ddaa> kiko: it's more involved than that you appear to think, but so far that appears to be a standard use case. Docs would certainly help.
<kiko> yeah, maybe I'm just biased by the questions I see here.
<kiko> but it's necessarily complicated, and docs are a boon when things are necessarily complicated.
<ddaa> One of the things that are needed for this sort of thing to happen well is to teach a local expert with the issues, and help people find the best workflow for their project.
<kiko> that's a lot of local experts.. 
<ddaa> there's a lot of effort involved in Total World Domination
<kiko> docs are the only way to scale up to that number of experts though
<ddaa> But docs are like pizza.
<ddaa> When it's good, it's really good. When it's bad, it's better than nothing.
<kiko> that's not pizza. that's sex!
<ddaa> My gf disagree that the later applies to sex,
<ddaa> I think saying that of sex is an excessively gender-biased position.
<bradb> better-than-nothing sex sounds pretty bad
<ddaa> ever had a really bad pizza?
<ddaa> better-than-nothing sex is even worse
<kiko> we all have our standards
<bradb> pizza's like poutine: cheese, fat, and more fat is hard to get wrong
<ddaa> Vladimir Poutine looked pretty slim the last time I saw a picture of him.
<ddaa> Though he's arguably cheesy.
<kiko> http://www.thumper.net/tlkmag/archive/fun/poutine/
<kiko> and that was a really bad joke
<bradb> heh
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<salgado> kiko, pong
<kiko> salgado, can you review a mostly-template-only change that improves UI for some simple things?
<salgado> kiko, sure, where's it?
<kiko> salgado, finishing a test for it.
<ddaa> looks like roomba is okay
<ddaa> now, let's do hoover
<kiko> salgado, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileBaTdyM.html
<kiko> salgado, review for your patch sent, btw
<salgado> kiko, what's that "mostly-template-only" patch for?
<kiko> salgado, improve UI for small niggling things: deactivated accounts, code of conduct signing and display of information. Also fix bug 54818 to appease end-users.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54818 in launchpad "add <span id='karma'> to karma on people page " [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54818
<kiko> salgado, it also adds a few faqs
<kiko> salgado, and updates a test to be based on testbrowser.
<kiko> salgado, it handles the use case "Launchpad automatically created an account for me. what now?"
<laszlok> jordi: two PO files i just uploaded are saying "Needs Review", should i just wait?
* bradb notes it's 34C and counting
<matsubara> BjornT: around?
<BjornT> matsubara: a little, i'm about to go to bed
<matsubara> BjornT: I just need to check with you about a bug watch that is not up to date, but it can wait until tomorrow.
<kiko> matsubara, use email.
<kiko> (how many times will I have to say that)
<kiko> (before my fingers fall off)
<bradb> (whitebox testing)--
<kiko> danilos, is carlos on vacation?
<bradb> holiday/expense system?
<kiko> checking..
<bradb> that thing needs a name badly
<kiko> yeah, he is.
<kiko> danilos, are you taking requests? :-)
<kiko> salgado, how's it lookin?
<salgado> eh?
<ddaa> kiko: are you aware that webapp.urlappend does entirely the wrong thing with sftp urls?
<kiko> ddaa, did I do something wrong with it? I'm not aware no
<ddaa> >>> from canonical.launchpad.webapp.url import urlappend
<ddaa> >>> urlappend('sftp://foo/bar/', 'baz')
<ddaa> 'baz'
<ddaa> works right with http though
<kiko> that's most odd
<ddaa> took me a little while to figure out what broke importd...
<ddaa> Behold a brave new bzr-native importd!!!
<ddaa> It's only been in the works for, what? 15 months?
<ddaa> no has come the time to garbage-collect pybaz!!!
<ddaa> muhuwhahahaha!
<bradb> kiko: do you want to review my IBugTarget.targetname change? it removes more code than it adds.
<bradb> 11 files changed, 83 insertions(+), 131 deletions(-)
<bradb> it's straightforward, mostly moving existing code into more appropriate places
#launchpad 2006-08-02
* bradb heads off
<laszlok> how come rosetta doesnt have an option to translate into English (US)?
<kiko> laszlok, well, would it really make sense? what package/product would you choose to translate?
<laszlok> well all out strings are british english
<laszlok> *our
<kiko> laszlok, you can check with danilos tomorrow about it. I think there's a bug open to allow that; but for it to be really efficient you really should have a way of starting your translation off based on English (UK). you also need a way to specify your product is primarily English (UK), hmmm.
<laszlok> cause it should be allowed for any language
<Keybuk> lp_archive@drescher:~/syncs$ change-override.py -c universe -t ept
<Keybuk> 00:45:26 ERROR   u'Source package ept not published in edgy'
<Keybuk> yet
<Keybuk>        ept | 2.0ubuntu1 |          edgy | source
<Keybuk> ?!
<stub> lifeless: That importd test that is hanging (actually, I think there is more than one) is baz2bzr hanging inside a pybaz call. Do you know of any debug output available to track it down further, or am I stuck stepping through with a debuggged?
<lifeless> do you changes affect the presence/absence of twisted in the importd tests ?
<lifeless> twisted plays silly buggers with SIGCHILD
<lifeless> which causes pybaz to hang
<lifeless> unnless its used with a compatability layer we created and that requires using callFromThread
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> callInThread I mean
<lifeless> (no I'm not aware of debug output in pybaz)
<stub> What do you mean affect the presence/absence of twisted? Bits of twisted that used to be imported and are now not?
<stub> Hmm... blechy. The test helpers have been refactored, so twisted may now be loaded where it previously wasn't (or vice versa).
<Keybuk> lifeless: when will people learn that the only appropriate thing to do with SIGCHLD is SIG_IGN ?
<Keybuk> or, at most, an empty function with the signal masked out except when in poll()
<Keybuk> (so poll exits if there's a child to be reaped)
<lifeless> Keybuk: twisted uses it to get triggered on child events
<lifeless> Keybuk: its reasonable, but it interacts. :(
<Keybuk> except that almost all uses of it that way have bugs
<Keybuk> void child_reaper (int sig) {
<Keybuk>         while (waitpid (-1, NULL, WNOHANG) > 0)
<Keybuk>                 ;
<Keybuk>         /* what happens if the child terminates here */
<Keybuk> }
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> stub, is staging in the process of restarting?
* stub has a look
<stub> mpt: The automatic rebuilds of the code are broken until an RT issue is done, although the database updates are still working. A manual update had not been done after the production update, so when the database was rebuilt it was out of date with the code and wouldn't start. Fixed now.
<laszlok> can someone tell me why two of my uploaded PO files still say "Needs Review" even though I am the registrant or the product?
<stub> lifeless: So from what I can tell, twisted will be imported in importd tests, as lib/importd/Job.py imports stuff from it. So I'm again stumped as to why pybaz is hanging.
<lifeless> stub: you should ping ddaa
<stub> Would it be particularly rude to disable the seven failing tests and open a bug?
<lifeless> hes much more cluely about pybaz's internals
<stub> He is also (hopefully) asleep ;)
<lifeless> for that, I suggest talking with ddaa about that
<lifeless> -sorry
<sivang> morning
<ChrisOnSpeed> morning
<SteveA> good morning
<danilos> morning SteveA
<SteveA> morning danilo
<sivang> hey danilos 
<yama_> Does anyone know of a way to remove a team in launchpad from another team?
<SteveA> yama_: I can help.  What exactly do you want to do?
<yama_> Thanks SteveA. The ubuntu-l10n-en-us-fargo team [https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-en-us-fargo]  was created as a prank. They have, without permission, been able to add the Ubuntu English (Australia) Translators team (of which I am a member) and the Ubuntu English (United Kingdom) Translators team (of which I am an admin) to their group. Can this action be reversed and prevented from recurring?
<SteveA> yama_: I'll take a look in a couple of minutes
<sivang> SteveA: admin_browser is also in the name space of the pagetests running environemtn right ? (I can't find it in make harness though)
<sivang> SteveA: (through functional.py IIRC)
<SteveA> yama_: I'm in a meeting with someone at the moment, but I'll look at this soon.  Sorry for keeping you waiting there.
<yama_> SteveA: that's ok. Thanks for your help.
<jamesh> yama_: there is a bug open related to this: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/53637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53637 in launchpad "Adding team 'Foo' as a member of team 'Bar' should require confirmation from one of the administrators of 'Foo'" [Low,Confirmed]  
<yama_> that's *exactly* what I mean. I'm actually an admin of the team mentioned in that ticket
<jamesh> that bug addresses the prevention of the problem in the future,
<jamesh> rather than fixing the current problem
<yama_> True. Can a Launchpad admin fix the current problem, please? I'll cross my fingers and hope it won't happen again.
<elmo> wow, I'm glad salgado didn't put my hypothetical example in that bug report :-P
<jamesh> the problem doesn't just relate to teams-as-members though.
<yama_> it has actually been detrimental to us. I applied to have a lists.ubuntu.com.au mailing address, and the lists admin initially denied us because we were a member of ubuntu-l10n-en-us-fargo
<jamesh> you could create a team with an offensive emblem or offensive name, then add a bunch of people to the team.
<jamesh> the emblem and team name would show up on their user page til they did something about it
<yama_> adding people isn't as bad a problem, since they can remove themselves
<yama_> but if you add a team, nothing can be done about it, even by admins of that team
<jamesh> well a team admin should be able to remove their team as a member of another team (whether or not salgado's idea of requiring approval is implemented)
<yama_> yes, that's how it should work, but it doesn't at present :(
<yama_> I don't mind a harmless prank, but this one is actually hurting us
<stub> yama_: Sorted
<yama_> Brilliant. Thank you!
<SteveA> stub: did you sort it out?
<SteveA> I just got out of my meeting
<stub> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<lucasvo> how comes that this page https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk says: No revision control details recorded for trunk even though I have uploaded a branch named trunk(https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-devs/+branch/harmony/trunk)
<lucasvo> ?
<lucasvo> how can I link these things?
<lucasvo> when I edit the product series, I can only enter cvs or svn but not bzr
<ddaa> Good morning
<lucasvo> how can one link a product series with a hosted bzr branch?
<SteveA> hi david
<sivang> morning ddaa 
<stub> ddaa: So on my test suite update branch, all the tests are passing except for 7 importd ones. These seven all hang when they run baz2bzr.
<ddaa> stub: there's a nuke-baz2bzr-tests branch on sodium
<stub> (sftp://sodium/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/librarian-layer)
<ddaa> stub: feel free to merge it
<stub> Excellent - is that up for review now?
<ddaa> it's here just for that purpose
<ddaa> rs=SteveA
* stub does a happy dance
<sabdfl> SteveA: think you can play with the dot graph size and ratio parameters to make this one fit?
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/ui-1.0
<sabdfl> section 2.4 in the dot users guide
<sabdfl> should be no wider than we have for the page body in 3-col 1024x768
<sabdfl> stub: how's canonical pillar names looking?
<sabdfl> stu1: ^^
<sabdfl> also, can we discuss https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadSearch?
<stu1> eh?
<sabdfl> oh.
<sabdfl> (13:03:31) sabdfl: stub: how's canonical pillar names looking?
<stu1> Still in review. Got punted from spiv's queue to jamesh's
<sabdfl> bradb not around?
<sabdfl> stub_:  on the search front, i want to do some work cleaning up the UI we currently present
<sabdfl> do you want to be involved in tying that to the backend?
<stub> Does it involve rewriting or attempting to maintain the existing search code? The bug search code for example has mutated into an absolute nightmare :-(
<laszlok> jordi: two PO files i just uploaded are saying and a new template are saying "Needs Review"?
<sabdfl> i want to be able to direct searches from a single search box to one of a number of different places
<sabdfl> so we only ever have one search box on the page
<sabdfl> below it, a list of thing you might want to seach for
<sabdfl> which is context dependent
<sabdfl> a set of radio buttons to specify
<sabdfl> Search: [                               ]  [go] 
<sabdfl>      (o) for a project
<sabdfl>      ( ) for bugs in Gnomebaker
<sabdfl>      ( ) for bugs in any project
<sabdfl> make sense?
<stub> So this is just rewiring to the existing search routines
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> though, of course, those could get better too
<sabdfl> the first option is to search through project/product/distro for a match
<sabdfl> it's a navigational tool
<sivang> matsubara: around ?
<stub> ok. I can give that a shot. This been specced already, or do we look at it next week?
<sabdfl> the second is to search for bugs in the current context
<sabdfl> the third is to search non-private bugs across all projects
<sabdfl> i'll do a braindump now
<sivang> sabdfl: soon to be "new" ;-)
<sabdfl> sivang: yes, thanks much
<sivang> sabdfl: np
<sabdfl> stub: tricky question is where to direct the search posting. that thing will need to know how to redirect it to the relevant place
<salgado> stub, SteveA, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, so, about that soyuz doctest that actually documents a bug and the fix for it...
<SteveA> re
<salgado> I discussed it with malcc and he has a good point that the documentation we get as a side efect when writing a doctest can be very helpful in some cases
<salgado> I think the problem we're having today is that we start to stick lots of different things in a single doctest, making it very complex to maintain and not helpful as documentation
<salgado> that's why I thought it could be a good idea to have smaller doctests in a directory other than the system doctests, for documenting bugs and other small things alike.
<stub> salgado: Sure. You can stick doctests anywhere you want, not just canonical/launchpad/doc
<sabdfl> stub: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadSearchUserInterface
<malcc> stub: Incidentally, I'm currently unable to get the doctest to work in another location, I'm using FunctionalDocFileSuite but it looks like I don't get a librarian, any tips?
<sabdfl> use cases and a mockup
<stub> malcc: Until my branch lands, you need to start up the Librarian yourself. LibrarianTestSetup().setUp() and LibrarianTestSetup().tearDown().
* stub checks with pqm to see how his branch is doing
<stub> Ooh... it landed
<malcc> Cool, I'll merge.
<salgado> stub, cool. but do we have any doctest outside of canonical/launchpad/doc/ already?  I wanted to check to make sure it's okay to do this
<stub> malcc: Now you just need to declare your tests layer as one of LibrarianLayer, LaunchpadLayer, LaunchpadFunctionalLayer, LaunchpadZopelessLayer
<stub> salgado: Yes - I put a pointer in that email.
<stub> lib/canonical/database/ftests/test_doctests
<jamesh> stub: you are reporter of one of the tasks on bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-desktop "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<stub> I am? ok.
<stub> jamesh: Hang on - tasks don't have reporters
<jamesh> sure they do
<salgado> they have owners
<salgado> no?
<jamesh> the field is owner, but it is displayed as reporter on the +editstatus page
<jamesh> similar to bugs
<stub> I see
<jamesh> stub: so each time you reject a Launchpad bug and file it against the right ubuntu source package, you become reporter of another bug task, which in turn shows up on +reportedbugs
<jamesh> perhaps it should be doing bug owner rather than bugtask owner
<stub> It could be argued either way.
<SteveA> stub: how long does it take to do an update of the staging DB with production data?
<sivang> so, my patch for #52038 now includes 2 specs story test converted to test browser, including the rquired change. any reviewer up to it or should I wait for kiko when he gets up ?
<sivang> (hehe's he original reviewer)
* sivang arghs about latency
<SteveA> sivang: you should be patient.
<SteveA> andrew is on vacation
<sivang> SteveA: ah, sorry, I wasn't becoming impatient, just wondering if I could get some more review from someone who hadn't seen it yet. Digo already noted to me about the 79 cols thingy which was good, sorry if I sounded so.
* sivang emails kiko and moves on to another thing.
<jordi>  laszlok: having a look
<jordi> laszlok: the pot file is the same as the one you uploaded the other day?
<sivang> SteveA: btw, 'latency' was referring to my IRSSI at the remote machine latency, not about review latency :-)
<SteveA> I see.  I misread then :-)
<sivang> SteveA: I should use a proxy, as this hampers typing and make me type things like "hehe's he" as above
* sivang sets up irssi_proxy
<jordi> danilos: hey dude
<sivang> SteveA: what's the rationale behind 79 cols max code length convention ? 
<SteveA> it is the law
<SteveA> read PEP-8
<sivang> SteveA: okya, will do :-)
<kiko> morning
<sivang> morning kiko !
<ddaa> sivang: shared coding standards is one of the things that makes Python a productive programming language
<sivang> ddaa: I see.
<ddaa> it save programmer's time from arguing on code layout and reformatting one another's code
<ddaa> Which I have seen to be a problem in real-life C projects.
<sivang> ddaa: yes, I've seen also coding standards issues in C and C++ actually. they should be enfocred in university projects as well.
<ddaa> the thing with Python is that almost everyone with some experience actually abide by Guido's rules
<ddaa> While there is not a single widely agreed upon coding standard for C or C++.
<sivang> right
<sivang> I guess python's already strong orientaion towards coding style (read: tabs) makes people in the good mood of keeping things even slicker
<jamesh> ddaa: btw, I put up a branch for review yesterday that improves the BranchVocabulary
<kiko> thanks for the email sivang 
<kiko> I'll look at it after flacoste's and cprov's
<jamesh> ddaa: it uses branch unique names as the tokens the user sees rather than numeric IDs ...
<sivang> kiko: np! thank you very much for the review .
<ddaa> jamesh: that's great, there's a bug around open about that
<ddaa> jamesh: will you take responsibility to upgrade that bug status?
<ddaa> btw, when you do plan reviewing the latest importd-bzr-native?
<ddaa> I am about to put in the final commit.
<jamesh> ddaa: the only bug I saw was https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/4119, which is already marked fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4119 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch.landing_target needs a BranchVocabulary" [Medium,Fix released]  
<jamesh> ddaa: I'll try and get a look at your branch soon.  It's the -4 branch, right?
<ddaa> jamesh: nope
<ddaa> it's the 'importd-bzr-native' one
<ddaa> it's in your review queue
<ddaa> the -4 is merged already
<jamesh> okay.  I'll look at it after stub's branch (which I've already done part of)
<kiko> danilos?
<kiko> I sent you a review of your patch, did you not get it?
<ddaa> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/43807
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43807 in launchpad-bazaar "ProductBranchVocabulary token should be branch.unique_name" [Medium,Confirmed]  
* ddaa closes two bugs just by virtue of having rolled out bzr-native
<kiko> heh
<kiko> ddaa, can you please write up release notes for bzr-native?
<kiko> ddaa, I'd like to include that in the next LP report.
<ddaa> "It rocks"
<kiko> ddaa, think 2-3 paragraphs, I'll edit it for you.
<ddaa> Something like: context, achievement, impact?
<SteveA> bradb: will you do the "tags for use in the launchpad project" page and agenda item?
<bradb> SteveA: I'm currently writing it. :)
<bradb> after that, i'll add it to the agenda
<SteveA> cool, thanks.
<SteveA> and thanks for writing the original email with the ideas in
<LarstiQ> jamesh: it doesn't look like you actually removed the link from Coming Soon at wiki.python.org/moin/LaunchpadTracker?
<SteveA> stub: ping
<SteveA> kiko: do you know how to sync the staging database to production?
<bradb> stub: ping
<kiko> SteveA, I have no idea.
<kiko> SteveA, and please don't do this now as I need to test some changes stub did for me!
<ddaa> kiko: sent you some mail
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<ddaa> I tried to avoid the temptation of using too many superlatives, but it's still probably far from as straightforward as possible.
<ddaa> In the end, it's just a very boring internal change with almost no visible effect to users.
<ddaa> About as boring as ultrasound surgery to remove a kidney stone
<ddaa> Nobody notices the difference, except from the patient and the surgeon.
<ddaa> But that makes a hell of a difference to them!
<kiko> ddaa, well, this also allows us to start using these imports more directly, right?
<ddaa> No, that makes no visible difference on what you can do with the data.
<SteveA> we can import python
<ddaa> Hu.
<ddaa> Right, probably can try...
<ddaa> Completely forgot about that bug,
<ddaa> kiko: note, we can now import branches with more than 32000 revisions
<SteveA> kiko: mind if I merge a little code onto staging and then restart it?  it is just specs related
<kiko> SteveA, sure, go ahead.
<kiko> I am just using the DB
<SteveA> ta
<jamesh> LarstiQ: it isn't a link anymore, so google should hopefully stop following it
<LarstiQ> jamesh: Aah, like so.
<jamesh> LarstiQ: and maybe people will stop clicking on it too
<ddaa> SteveA: Didn't python switch to SVN recently?
<SteveA> yes
<LarstiQ> jamesh: the url is still there, but not in a form for direct consumption, got it.
<ddaa> i think we probably want to wait for things like "rename support" before doing such a high profile import
<SteveA> yeah, check it out
<SteveA> https://blueprint.staging.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/ui-1.0
<SteveA> bradb: nice page.  https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<bradb> SteveA: thanks
<kiko> bradb, good work my man
<kiko> bradb, perhaps a tag-description-url would be useful for a product/project? :-)
<stub> SteveA: pong
<stub> bradb: pong
<bradb> kiko: something like that, maybe
<bradb> stub: Can you tell me 1. how many milestones we have, and 2. how many have a dateexpected not null?
<SteveA> hi stub.  i just merged my bpgv branch into staging to check how it works.  it's with pqm right now as a [trivial] .  possible to get it into production before next week?
<stub> bpgv?
<SteveA> beepeegeevee
<SteveA> it's the branch where i've been doing graphviz work
<stub> bradb: 130, with 78 having a null dateexpected
<bradb> stub: thanks
<stub> SteveA: If it applies cleanly to the production branch, yes.
<danilos> jordi: hey
<danilos> kiko: hey
<danilos> :)
<kiko> ho
<danilos> a lunch took a bit longer
<danilos> kiko: I got your review, will go for another round later today
<kiko> danilos, it's not a big review eh!
<danilos> kiko: I know, but I've been working on firefox import, and get to "small" things only an hour or so during the day
<danilos> kiko: sorry about it
<kiko> heh, sure
<bradb> stub: Can you tell me 1. how many distinct bugs are tagged, and 2. how many bugtag rows there are?
<SteveA> oh FFS
<SteveA> anyone else seen twisted test failures?
<SteveA> when submitting to pqm
<SteveA> stub: what happened with the "run only necessary 3rd party tests on pqm merge to launchpad" stuff?
<kiko> SteveA, I implemented it and stub enabled it.
<kiko> SteveA, if you don't want to run twisted tests, knock them out of this line in sourcecode/Makefile
<kiko> launchpad_test_dirs:=buildbot gnarly pybaz pygettextpo pygpgme sqlobject twisted zope
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> cool. thanks
<jordi> danilos: hey dud
<jordi> danilos: so do you know where were' up to on the xaralx front?
<stub> bradb: 39 bugs are tagged. There are 92 bugtag rows.
<stub> There are 72 distinct tags ;)
<jamesh> kiko: shouldn't launchpad_test_dirs just contain submodules that depend on launchpad?
<jamesh> (not the reverse)
<danilos> jordi: as I said, I don't even have the carlos' emails
<danilos> jordi: and I wouldn't know where to look to find them, but I can try to work it up from the bottom up again
<danilos> but that would be risky
<danilos> jordi: can you forward me last emails from carlos, and I'll get in touch with the maintainer
<dholbach> hellas!
<sivang> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> i'm not sure if anybody of you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto - it mentions ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-core-dev as teams for bazaar.launchpad.net - if i (or somebody else) was about to create a new product and wanted to use it, could $TEAM be $USER as well?
<sivang> dholbach: you mean, instead of being restricted to fokls who were approved as either -dev or core-dev ?
<dholbach> yes, not as a package, just as using bzr on launchpad for a project
<sivang> I'm also interested in allwoing other people to commit to the bzr branch other then ubuntu-dev for home-user-backup
<salgado> dholbach, yes, it can be $USER, but in that case only $USER would have permission to commit to that branch
<dholbach> salgado: as long as everybody can branch from it and have their own branch, that's cool
<dholbach> neat-o - thanks salgado!
<salgado> dholbach, you're welcome. :)
<kiko> jamesh, well, what I did was remove the least amount of modules necessary to avoid spurious errors
<kiko> jamesh, I could have removed a whole lot more but stub and I were conservative
<danilos> jordi: ping
<jamesh> kiko: fair enough
<kiko> jamesh, would /any/ modules stay on that line if we weren't conservative, though?
<jamesh> kiko: btw, I put the formlib branch that me and BjornT have been working on today up on pending-reviews as work-in-progress
<kiko> jamesh, woot, great news, I am ecstatic
<jamesh> kiko: I don't think anything in sourcecode/ right now should break because of changes in the main launchpad tree.
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, me neither. we could if we wanted drop all of them. but I won't make that call myself
<jamesh> in the formlib branch, there is a new LaunchpadFormView class that can do pretty much everything GeneralFormView can plus more
<jamesh> you can manage multiple action buttons among other things ...
<jamesh> and you don't end up putting so much logic in the ZCML
<ddaa> Okay. Let's get started on some fun stuff.
<kiko> jamesh, that's most excellent
<ddaa> Anyone can hint me at an easy way to do sftp operations?
<ddaa> Specifically, checking for existence of a file, downloading and uploading a single file.
<ddaa> I might be able to abuse bzrlib transports, but I am slightly reluctant to go down that road.
<jamesh> maybe use paramiko directly?
<jamesh> although the code to make paramiko use openssh as a transport is in bzrlib
<ddaa> Yeah, i need only very simple operations, and it might make sense to reuse bzrlib for that.
<jamesh> ddaa: did that hint about using urlparse.uses_netloc / urlparse.uses_relative help?
<ddaa> that function did not _really_ need urlappend, so I just worked around the bug to keep focus
<ddaa> and added tests, including checks for proper support of sftp URLs
<ddaa> initially, it was just doing string addition
<ddaa> urlappend was an attempt at being a better launchpad citizen
<ddaa> Weird, there does not seem to be a way to explicitly close bzrlib transport
<ddaa> Will use bzrlib, the transport abstraction makes it tons easier to test: tests can use filesystem names, and production can use sftp with the exact same code.
* ddaa thinks back of tomlord's pfs ravings
<LarstiQ> pfs?
<LarstiQ> pseudofilesystem?
<ddaa> yeah
<ddaa> the transport abstraction of GNU Arch
<bradb> kiko: do you have time to review this IBugTarget.targetname change? it's a simple patch, mostly just moving code to a better place.
<kiko> bradb, sure.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: most of what he said never made sense to me, but I can see hands on how a portable dumb fs abstraction is handy
<ddaa> incidentally, only vcs that support dumb server hosting need that concept, and I think that's only Arch and bzr so far.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: yup, it is very convenient for demo coding too ;)
<ddaa> The baz veterans might have interesting insights about that.
<bradb> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filegtcDa1.html
<kiko> bradb, would you be against calling it "bugtargetname"? what does flacoste-lunch think?
<bradb> kiko: oh, hmm...
<kiko> bradb, I'm just asking because targetname is pretty arbitrary eh
<bradb> friggin' ns conflict issues...
<bradb> this smells bad
<bradb> i.e. reading an interface, IBugTarget, with a "bugtargetname" attribute (even a "targetname" attribute) smells bad
<kiko> displayname_for_bugs
<kiko> bug_specific_displayname
<kiko> etc
<bradb> I'm trying to imagine a solution that could use adapters, so that the object only has the attribute you need when you actually adapt it, and thus no ns conflict issues...
<flacoste> kiko: what do I think of what? targetname vs bugtargetname?
<kiko> bradb, can you explain to flacoste what you're doing? :)
<bradb> flacoste: IBugTargets have a display value, for when their name is shown in bug listings, on the bug page, etc.
<flacoste> bradb: an IDisplayName adapter could be an interesting idea
<bradb> I was thinking if having IBugTarget.displayname, actually
<flacoste> could even be a multi-adapter getMultiAdapter( (context, view))
<bradb> then using adaptation. bugtarget = IBugTarget(firefox). then it's okay for bugtarget to have a displayname that is different from IProduct's displayname, because it's an IBugTarget thingy now, not a product anymore.
<bradb> flacoste: The current problem I'm trying to solve is that this targetname value should really be on IBugTarget, rather than where it currently is, IBugTask.
<bradb> my first approach, consistent with how we normally solve this problem right now, was to call this attribute IBugTarget.targetname (or bugtargetname, whatever). but that smells pretty bad, because when you read interface IFoo, it's unclear why the attributes need to be called fooname, foodisplayname, foothis, foothat, etc.
<flacoste> yes, i've noticed that
<flacoste> I think that an IDisplayName interface would be an elegant solution to this problem
<bradb> flacoste: so, what if I called this value IBugTarget.displayname, and use adaptation in callsites?
<flacoste> the way i would do that actually is not to put a new attribute on the interface
<bradb> flacoste: the point being that a IBugTarget's displayname will look different than the object's displayname in other contexts.
<flacoste> using a multi-adapter you have this for free
<flacoste> we could have an adapter that adapts IDistribution to IDisplayName in all context
<flacoste> but we could define another one for use only in a specific view
<flacoste> it is very flexible
<bradb> flexible concerns me a bit. I want something simple.
<flacoste> well, it is simple
<flacoste> the hard work is already done in the zope component architecture
<bradb> flacoste: i'm confused then. what does the callsite look to get a displayname for an IProduct in a bug-related view?
<bradb> for what i'm proposing, it would look like: bugtarget = IBugTarget(firefox); bugtarget.displayname.
<flacoste> assuming the callsite is in a view: 
<flacoste> displayname = zope.component.getMultiAdapter((firefox, view)).displayname
<flacoste> (replace view by self if you are in the view)
<flacoste> and IDisplayName would be an interface with only a displayname attribute
<bradb> hm
<bradb> i find that somewhat harder to understand, tbh
<flacoste> hmm, sorry
<bradb> kiko: which one reads more clearly to you?
<kiko> yours
<kiko> and yours sounds more correct as well tbh
<flacoste> it should be displayname = zope.component.getMultiAdapter((firefox, view), IDisplayName).displayname
<kiko> flacoste, it's not limited to a specific view.. it's for anywhere related to bugs.
<flacoste> but that could be replaced by an helper: displayname = getDIsplayName(object,view)
<bradb> it could even be in email
<flacoste> kiko: you define a marker interface that is implemented by all bug views
<flacoste> or we use something else than the view for the context element: getDisplayName(object, context)
<kiko> flacoste, sounds like additional complication.. for something that should be simple.
<kiko> bradb, I am in theory okay with adaptation but that sounds like a larger project than you should be taking on at this point. do you agree? if so, file bug, XXX and bugtargetname.
<flacoste> yeah, that's really an infrastructure discussion
<bradb> kiko: I could have the patch fixed in half an hour.
<bradb> but i'll file a bug instead, if you prefer, and mail the list about it
<kiko> bradb, I can't r= something which uses adaptation, though SteveA could
<kiko> it's going a bit beyond my autonomy in deciding the architecture of this thing, and I've already been told off once today :)
<bradb> kiko: should i just rename for now then, file a bug, and mail the list for discussion? (because it's also a more general issue about the ugly things we've been doing to avoid ns conflicts)
<kiko> bradb, that sounds most economical. :)
<bradb> ok, i'll do that. /me starts renaming first
<kiko> flacoste, bradb: lest I come across as a caveman, I think adaptation is the right answer here, I just don't want to make that decision on my own
<kiko> <flacoste> s/on my own/in your cave/ you mean
<sabdfl> newz2000: nice work, it's getting there
<kiko> ;)
<newz2000> I've got a new idea for the top that's looking nice
<newz2000> I'm hashing out the search box and will send another rev to you.
<bradb> kiko: right, it's not a decision to make lightly
<matsubara> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> ddaa: have you seen this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060731/032475.html ?
<matsubara> bzrsync.py is spamming the lp-errors@
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/53825
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53825 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller does not properly sanity checks branch data" [High,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> It's a tad bit hard to fix a problem
<ddaa> And not terribly high priority.
<ddaa> I should update the bug
<ddaa> I discussed it with lifeless
<ddaa> The resolution is twofold
<ddaa> (microbreak)
<ddaa> 1. bzr should be fixed to check for this kind of invalid data in the fetcher
<ddaa> so it would not end up visible by the branch scanner
<ddaa> then we would remove that branch's data from the supermirror
<ddaa> 2. the branch scanner should be upgraded to catche BzrError when accessing revision data and
<ddaa> * file a oops
<vinayy> can I get Ubuntu DVDs from shipit?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: your microbreak prompts me to paste http://base0.net/archives/213-Work-and-Procrastination-A-six-hour-study-of-the-10+25-hack..html . It looked good, but I haven't tried it
<mdke> vinayy: no, just cds. Ask in #ubuntu for more information
<matsubara> thanks ddaa 
<ddaa> * point to the oops from the branch page and say "this branch was mirrored successfully, but appears to be corrupt (OOPS-xyz)"
<vinayy> thanks
<ddaa> matsubara: Then it will spam the oops system...
<ddaa> but I guess you are better equipped to deal with that.
<stammi> hi, can i change my launchpad nick? i registered with a non WikiName.
<kiko> stammi, sure you can
<kiko> just +edit
<bradb> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileADCDXJ.html with the rename, bug filed, and emailing the list now...
<stammi> kiko what does +edit mean? 
<kiko> stammi, edit your personal details on your page in launchpad
<stammi> thanks kiko. i got it now
<kiko> rock on
<stammi> :)
<laszlok> jordi: ping
<jordi> laszlok: pong
<jordi> danilos: will do
<laszlok> jordi: the new POT file is the updated version with many more strings
<laszlok> jordi: they are approved now but still waiting to be uploaded
<jordi> laszlok: ok.
<jordi> laszlok: it'll happen in a few hours, as the other time
<laszlok> jordi: any reason why it waits almost 24 hours before becoming approved?
<lucasvo> is there a bug filed about the userinterface, that huge dependency trees overlapp to the right panel.(e.g.: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ltsp-convergence)
<salgado> lucasvo, it seems to have been fixed already: https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ltsp-convergence
<lucasvo> lol
<lucasvo> well, I wasn't hallucinating for sure
<lucasvo> :;)
<danilos> jordi: thanks
<jordi> laszlok: not sure, normally it's not so slow (except when the queue is very busy)
<jordi> danilos: what msgs do you need exactly?
<jordi> apparently what needs to be done is to exec the script that deletes the offendign translations
<sabdfl> kiko: quick phone call?
<kiko> sabdfl, sure, but I am VERY busy today!
<sabdfl> calling...
<sabdfl> office number?
<kiko> sure
<danilos> jordi: well, I don't know where we are at; and I don't think I have the latest version of the queries carlos used to use
<danilos> jordi: I need to know which users we want to delete translations from
<danilos> jordi: and the last I understood from carlos was that initial list we have had was not correct
<danilos> (or something; anyway, I don't even have that initial list)
<danilos> jordi: btw, we also need to ask stub about it (he was the one executing queries for carlos on production; carlos only did it on staging)
<kiko> SteveA, ommmm
<sabdfl> mpt_: very cool competitive analysis - superb work
<sabdfl> newz2000: http://technorati.com/discover/ is another tab style
<newz2000> That looks sharp
<newz2000> I think I can incorporate some of that into a combination of the one you sent 20 min ago and the one we worked on prior to that
<jordi> danilos: I'll forward you all I can find
<jordi> danilos: sent
<robertj> sabdfl: has there been any more discussion about what must happen before launchpad can be opensourced?
#launchpad 2006-08-03
<danilos> jordi: thanks, got it, but it seems to be only a single mail in it instead of the "bunch"
* bradb & # grocery run && girl, bbl
<kiko> bradb, r=kiko on that patch.
<lbm> the translations queue seems enormous, when can i expect a pot file to be accepted?
<kiko> lbm, I think it's only enormous because edgy is being held back -- upstream imports are being processed quickly
<lbm> okay, thanks kiko 
<jordi> danilos: ok :P
<jordi> danilos: just sent you another email with some stuff
* kiko pokes jordi 
<jordi> danilos: do you have enough info for xaralx now?
<jordi> kiko!
<kiko> jordi, danilos: can you tell me about this "allow-universe-to-be-translated-in-Rosetta" change that happened this month?
<danilos> jordi: I don't think I do; your forwarded email contained only once, and now I am stuck with a hot potato with both carlos and you on vacations ;)
<danilos> kiko: nothing I know of
<danilos> anyway, now really off to sleep, will try to handle all of these things (I'll simply ask the xaraxl maintainer again for all the names, or I'll wait for carlos)
<bradb> kiko: cool, thanks
<kiko> bradb, welcome
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> stub, thanks for finishing the DatabaseSchemaChanges page
<stub> np
<sabdfl> mpt: very good competitive analysis, great work
<SteveA> morning
<sivang> morning !
<mpt> sabdfl, thanks
<jamesh> morning ddaa 
<ddaa> Mornig jamesh
<ddaa> mpool: morning
<ddaa> jamesh: I think you should not start checking whether the token looks like a plausible branch URL because it breaks DNRY
<jamesh> DNRY?
<ddaa> Do Not Repeat Yourself
<jamesh> are you suggesting to just look it up as a unique name and fall back to look up as a URL otherwise?
<jamesh> (or vice versa?
<ddaa> Actually...
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> I thought doinf what you just said, but it causes a relatively costly failure when the token in invalid
<ddaa> But yes, getByUniqueName followed by getByUrl is cheap when it works.
<ddaa> And it should remain correct forever even if we start supporting things like souk://
<jamesh> if getByUrl() failed early for things that didn't look like a URL, it would be pretty cheap to put the URL check first
<ddaa> I think a bit difficult to define, but there might be a way of saying "acceptable URL" in a way that prevents duplication
<jamesh> well
<jamesh> there is a validator for the IBranch.url field
<jamesh> if we're looking up the registered URL of a branch, it should validate against that, right?
<ddaa> Right.
<ddaa> Well, this shortcut is not strictly necessary to getByUrl
<ddaa> it only serves the purpose of making it cheap to getByToken in both success and failure cases
<ddaa> Maybe you should actually add Branch.getByToken?
<ddaa> And say that we care to make that as cheap as possible.
<jamesh> getTermByToken() isn't called that much, iirc
<ddaa> it's about locality and context
<ddaa> not code reuse
<ddaa> Anyway, I really just care about DNRY
<ddaa> otherwise, what you do sounds just fine
<ddaa> Oh right, you mean "not that much, so it's not performance critical"
<ddaa> It might become more critical when we do the Ajax stuff SteveA wants
<ddaa> But that may well be YAGNI
<ddaa> jamesh: I want to have a preimpl voice with you today about the "put cscvs source trees on a central server" thing (importd-source-repo) today
<jamesh> ddaa: gar.  I left my headset at the hotel.
<ddaa> or maybe I should ask lifeless, he's got the required expertise
<ddaa> but maybe not the time
<ddaa> You can ask SteveA or BjornT if any is close by.
<ddaa> But first, I need to find mpool about planning
<jamesh> ddaa: looking at the code, getByUniqueName() is very cheap if the token does not begin with "~".  In the non-matching case, we'd usually just do one lookup by Branch.url
<jamesh> which should be pretty cheap, and doesn't require any special knowledge of the supported branch URL schemes
<jamesh> how does that sound?
<ddaa> It's expensive to do that if the name looks like a valid unique but has the wrong values
<ddaa> Then you end up doing one query in getByUniqueName, and one in getByUrl
<jamesh> sure, but getByUniqueName() only does its thing if the token looks like "~xxx/xxx/xxx"
<jamesh> URLs don't match that pattern, so getByUniqueName() exits early after the regexp match fails
<ddaa> It would make sense to use the Branch.url validator to guard the Branch.selectOneBy(url=url), then either way is at most one query in all cases.
<lifeless> ddaa: ?
<lifeless> ddaa: I have 7 minutes
<lifeless> ddaa: to answer your question about the symlink test I suggested jamesh write its a smoke-test
<lifeless> symlinks are a feature, we should ensure they work end to end, even if we dont test them for every implementation end to end
<lifeless> previously there were no tests that tested symlinks end to end
<ddaa> Specifically, what feature did you intend to get tested?
<ddaa> That you can import something that creates a symlink and that you find it in a fresh checkout of the import?
<lifeless> that a symlink in a svn tree could be imported to a symlink supporting backend 
<ddaa> lifeless: as you already pointed out to me "smoke 
<ddaa> test" is a bit vague a term :)
<lifeless> the idea of a smoke test is that if it fails you know theres smoke...
<lifeless> and where theres some there is fire
<ddaa> lifeless: ack that, I'll trim down the end-to-end test next time I get close to that code
<lifeless> anyhow, the point is there are 2 interfaces in use: ISourceBranch and ITargetBranch :)
<ddaa> Absolutely.
<lifeless> this was the only test that tested a symlink could start in ISourceBranch and end in ITargetBranch. Other tests are needed to check for corners etc within each interface implementation
<ddaa> Unfortunately, that kind of cleanup is somewhere down in the "might do it one day if I'm bored" section of my todo list.
<lifeless> so what can I help yoi with today?
<ddaa> It's a bit painful to do a lot of typing with that keyboard. Essentially, I need voice preimpl with you or jamesh about importd uploading and retrieving cscvs source trees from a central server,
<ddaa> That will help many things in the end.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> take care of your hand
<lifeless> talk with jamesh
<lifeless> I will email you cc'd launcpad with a brane dump tomorrow 
<ddaa> about?
<lifeless> we've talked copying the trees around before
<jamesh> ddaa: I'll go up to the hotel now and get my headset.  Be back soon.
<lifeless> I have to go now - birthday dinner with Lynne
<ddaa> cya
<mpt_> meh
<mpt_> How do I get the width and height of a window?
<mpt_> I thought xprop did that, but it doesn't seem to
<lifeless> byby
<mpt_> ah, xwininfo
<RicardoPerez> hi. is it a rosetta-specific channel?
<jamesh> ddaa: back
<ddaa> Okay, no mpool in sight. I'll set up my voip.
<jamesh> do we try canonical voip, or skype?
<ddaa> canonical voip worked okay for me last time I tried
<ddaa> and I haven't use skype in a while
<ddaa> so, canonical voip, please
<RicardoPerez> sorry.... by the way.... what is "canonical voip"?
<ddaa> corporate asterix server
<RicardoPerez> oh, ok... I wonder if it's public or private...
<ddaa> corporate = private
<RicardoPerez> ok, ok, thanks a lot
<mdke> RicardoPerez: this is the right channel for asking about rosetta.
<RicardoPerez> mdke: oh, great. I think there's an error in the langpacks generation
<RicardoPerez> mdke: I think the langpacks generation procedure is using obsolete Rosetta's templates
<mdke> maybe pitti in #ubuntu-devel can help you about that
<jamesh> ddaa: I hit your voice mail, but the voice quality was pretty bad
<RicardoPerez> mdke: ok, I'll try it. thanks a lot
<jamesh> ddaa: are you set up yet?
<ddaa> Mostly
<ddaa> Ready
<jamesh> I'll dial you then
<ddaa> way too much cutoff
<jamesh> I couldn't make out what you were saying either
<ddaa> f
<ddaa> Sounds like ekiga could use the ability to add some redundancy to the streams
<ddaa> I'll set up skype
<dsas> Could someone tell me how to remove bug watches? The ones displayed in the left hand panel.
<SteveA> dsas: I don't think you can.
<dsas> oh, should I file a bug?
<ddaa> jamesh: I'm set up
<ddaa> david.allouche
<SteveA> dsas: maybe there is one already.  But also, BjornT or bradb may know about it.
<SteveA> dsas: what watch do you want to remove?
<dsas> https://launchpad.net/products/epiphany/+bug/50973 I want to keep the gnome-bugs 349767 bug and drop the others
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50973 in epiphany "Tooltips linger annoying after changing desktops." [Unknown,Unknown]  
<dsas> (I typed the wrong bug number in by mistake, then mistakenly filed the proper bug number against the wrong tracker)
<BjornT> dsas: bug 3140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<dsas> BjornT: thanks
<jamesh> ddaa: should I try calling you again on ekiga yet?
<ddaa> I'm connected on v.c.c
* ddaa goes out to prepare the bazaar meeting
<dsas> Does the product name in a bug task have to match the upstream product name if the product is tracked in an upstream bugzilla?
<dsas> for example the epiphany web browser is epiphany-browser on ubuntu but epiphany upstream, there is also an unrelated epiphany ubuntu package.
<dsas> e.g. in bug 29893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29893 in epiphany "Epiphany only supports HTTP Local bookmarks" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29893
<mpt> dsas, no, because different distributions might package the same product under different names
<mpt> So the product name couldn't possibly be the same as all the package names :-)
<dsas> Sorry, I didn't ask properly. Does the product name in an upstream bug task, have to match the upstream bugzillas product name.
<jamesh> dsas: no.
<jamesh> dsas: they should hopefully refer to the same software though :)
<dsas> how do you differentiate if two upstream products have the same name? All the bugs in https://launchpad.net/products/epiphany/+bugs belong to the web browser, but where would epiphany-the-game product bugs go?
<jamesh> dsas: well, they'd need different names in Launchpad
<jamesh> similar to how they need different package names inside a distribution
<jamesh> what they call themselves elsewhere is not a concern here
<jamesh> (although it is nice if the names match, so people recognise the products in LP)
<dsas> jamesh: Ok, fair enough. Just wondering what would happen.
<dsas> should I file a bug if a bug watch hasn't updated? The watch was created in February
<jamesh> what is it a watch on?
<dsas> epiphany in gnome bugzilla, bug 29893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29893 in epiphany "Epiphany only supports HTTP Local bookmarks" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29893
<jamesh> we've got a bug report open on this issue
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/54898
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54898 in malone "Multiple bug watches pointing to the same remote bug aren't updated" [Medium,In progress]  
<jamesh> there are two bugs watching that remote bug: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/330679
<dsas> jamesh: Ok, thanks for all the explanations.
<jamesh> once that bug gets fixed, your bug watch should update
<mpool> ddaa: hi
<ddaa> mpool: hello
<mpool> ddaa: do we have a meeting now, or soon?
<ddaa> welcome distraction, I was getting bored of preparing the meeting
<ddaa> Bazaar meeting in 52 minutes
<mpool> ok
<ddaa> mpool: you wanted to talk about bazaar planning
<mpool> yes, i did
<ddaa> maybe we should have a call before the meeting
<mpool> yep, do you have skype?
<mpool> i was going to just call steve briefly - how about at x:35?
<ddaa> I'd like it better in a couple of minutes
<ddaa> as a break from meeting prep
<mpool> ok
<mpool> so on what technology?
<ddaa> Skype is fine
<ddaa> brb
<SteveA> mpool: I'm ready on skype now
<mpool> SteveA: can i talk to david first and you in 15 minutes?
<SteveA> I'd rather talk with you now
<SteveA> as I want to get this off my mental stack, and get on with other stuff
<mpool> ddaa: ok, steve first
<ddaa> mpool: sorry, was having lunch
<ddaa> lifeless: jamesh: mpool: SteveA: meeting in 2 mins
<mpool> ddaa: thanks, where?
<ddaa> #launchpad-meeting
<Kinnison> (Twenty packets and counting...
<Kinnison> FIN minus fifteen seconds, sequence is okay)
<malcc> Bot malcc raised MeetingNotStartedException at line 1645
* Kinnison raised his glass at Kronenberg 1664
<SteveA> it's that time again
<stub> here
<Kinnison> s/again/of year/
<kiko-zzz> me
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad meeting
<salgado> here
<bradb> moo
<Kinnison> moo
<flacoste> me
<ddaa> here
<mpt> me
<SteveA> excusing those suffering from premature verbal ejaculations...
<SteveA> who's here today?
<malcc> Me
<mpt> me
<matsubara> me
<BjornT> me
<Kinnison> I'm not
<Kinnison> Oh hang on
<Kinnison> I am
<mpt> It's easier for me if you just say "me", kthx :-)
<Kinnison> me
<bradb> me
* Kinnison snerks
* mpt hugs Kinnison 
<kiko> me
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<danilos> me
<salgado> me
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Using email in a distributed team (Steve, Kiko)
<SteveA>  * Python demo status update (James H)
<SteveA>  * Tagging Launchpad bugs (bradb)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Developer meeting: Thu 10 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week
<SteveA> * Activity reports
<danilos> behind
<mpt> up to date
<stub> Up to date
<SteveA> Who's up to date, and who is behind?
<bradb> up to date
<SteveA> behind
<malcc> Up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<Kinnison> behind
<ddaa> up to date
<malcc> Guilty of summarising
<danilos> (this week missing)
<BjornT> behind
<jamesh> not up to date
<kiko> up to date
<SteveA> james and bjorn are sprinting
<SteveA> in a mini sprint in vilnius
<SteveA> so it's okay that they're behind
<SteveA> well done to mpt, stub, bradb, matsubara, malcc
<SteveA> flacoste, salgado, ddaa
<SteveA> and kiko
<kiko> thanks for remembering me steve
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * SteveA to go through RT issues and chase elmo if appropriate
<stub> I did that
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> thanks stub
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 30602, 44860, 51750, 1558
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51750 in soyuz "Somehow got two buildqueue records with same builder." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1558 in rosetta "Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1558
<matsubara> danilos has two oops bugs on his plate. 30602 which is the top time out oops, so please prioritize it. And 44860 that is waiting for reply.
<matsubara> cc last time I checked bug 51750 was almost ready. What happened to dogfood tests?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51750 in soyuz "Somehow got two buildqueue records with same builder." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51750
<matsubara> malcc: ^^
<SteveA> kiko: shall we put 30602 up to a high importance?
<danilos> matsubara: I haven't started on 30602 yet, will put more time into it
<malcc> matsubara: Just got drowned in other things
<matsubara> 1558 is assigned to carlos but I'll take over if nobody's complain.
<danilos> matsubara: 44860 should be ready for pqm-submit today
<cprov> here  and up to date
<matsubara> thanks danilos 
<kiko> SteveA, it's not trivial to fix unfortunately. it requires more deep thinking -- maybe danilo can get to it, but I suspect he'll drown in codepaths
<SteveA> matsubara: carlos should be back shortly, but I don't think he'd complain.
<matsubara> malcc: any chance of prioritizing it?
<SteveA> kiko: does that have a bearing on the importance?
<matsubara> malcc: I've seen most of the people affected by that bug are distro team guys
<malcc> matsubara: I'll try, but you know what they say, once you've got more than eight priorities you've not really got any priorities
<kiko> SteveA, I guess not.
<kiko> matsubara, bump 30602 up in importance
<danilos> kiko: I can try to handle it, and I'll be asking for lots of help, if that's fine with you guys :)
<SteveA> kiko: who should work on 30602?  you?
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<Kinnison> malcc: priorit  droite
<kiko> SteveA, I am going to fix +translations first
<SteveA> how about kiko and danilos having a call about 30602 to talk through the code involved?
<kiko> danilos, it involves rearchitecting, I suspect. I'm happy to guide you through it, but I need to do some research first. I guess we can research together -- have you ever used an OOPS log for perf work before?
<matsubara> malcc: well, if the distro team is ok with that page crashing a lot I have no further complaints. :)
<SteveA> kiko, danilos: rest of arrangements out of band please
<ddaa> love that way of closing bugs
<cprov> matsubara: they are not :(
<danilos> kiko: sure; SteveA: ok, will do that (except that I need my VoIP details)
<SteveA> danilos: be sure to mention the RT number later in this meeting
<danilos> SteveA: don't worry, it's ready
<SteveA> matsubara: I lost track.  any issues still not dealt with?
<matsubara> kiko: can you help malcc re-prioritize some stuff so he can deal with 51750?
<kiko> danilos, we can try IRC first if you like. anyway
<matsubara> I'm done thanks SteveA 
<danilos> kiko: np
<kiko> matsubara, malcc's problem is that he has a deadline for more important stuff. I suggest cprov look at it, or someone else
<SteveA> thank you matsubara.  that section of the meeting went smoothly.
<lucasvo> we have an error: Launchpad could not mirror this branch at 2006-08-03 14:00:03 CEST.  The error was: Not a branch: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/06/81/.bzr/branch/
<kiko> I'd be happy to try and guide someone else into fixing it..
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-dev/+branch/harmony/mailbox
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> Today's oldest most important open bugs are:
<mpt>  * Bug 1294 (Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer), Critical, Fix Committed, bradb
<mpt> bradb, have you verified it on production? If so, please mark it so
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<jamesh> lucasvo: can you wait til after the meeting?
<mpt>  * Bug #2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, Confirmed, kiko
<mpt> kiko?
<matsubara> kiko: I'll nag you then so we can solve that. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
* bradb marks it so
<SteveA> lucasvo, ddaa: could you guys talk about this on #launchpad-meeting ?
<mpt>  * Bug #31038 (private), Critical, In Progress, cprov
<mpt>  * Bug #31609 (buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures), Critical, In Progress, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31609 in soyuz "buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31609
<mpt> cprov, will you get one of those fixed over the coming week?
<lucasvo> sry, didn't want to interrupt the meeting
<cprov> kiko: I've delivered 5 critical fixes and I want to be sure they will be rolled out next week befor starting anything else, I think I'm overloaded as well
<mpt>  * Bug #35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader), Critical, Confirmed, malcc
<kiko> mpt, yes, I know. I'll probably do so nooooow
<mpt> malcc?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<kiko> that's one of the bugs cprov is fixing mpt!
<mpt> oh good
<mpt> reassign it then :-)
<kiko> cprov, yeah. matsubara, either you and I try fixing it, or wait.
<mpt>  * Bug #37866 (+editstatus should not accept binary package as source package), Critical, Fix Committed, kiko
<mpt> kiko, have you verified it on production? If so, please mark it so
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37866 in malone "+editstatus should not accept binary package as source package" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37866
<cprov> mpt: yes, as soon as I can get the code reviewed ;)
<mpt>  * I'll skip bug 31308, so lifeless doesn't yell at me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<kiko> mpt, well.. ok.
<malcc> mpt: 35965 is behind process-upload-tidy, which I've nearly finished the review response for, inbetween handover and fixing other critical bugs
<mpt> great
<mpt> and lastly
<mpt>  * Bug #48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Confirmed, Critical, not assigned
<mpt> Who should take 48860? bradb?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<kiko> mpt, yes.
<bradb> woo
<SteveA> mpt: how many other critical bugs do we have?
<mpt> 20 in total
<SteveA> you could start this section by saying "today, we'll look at the oldest N of M critical bugs"
<mpt> ok, will do.
<mpt> But for this week, I'm done.
<SteveA> all done?
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> thanks mpt. 
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<kiko> bradb, this is /not/ about ressurecting ignore subscriptions! :-P
<stub> Nothing thrilling is happening with production at the moment. It is unlikely there will be an update next week as I will be sprinting in London unless there is something urgent and I'm given a window to do the update.
<stub> The next update after the sprint I'd like to take the system down for 2.5 hours while I do a complete dump/restore as this is the fastest way for me to rebuild indexes and completely vacuum the tables - 
<stub> this should speed things up as the db will be shrunk considerably making everything fit in RAM again.
<stub> Staging database is being rebuilt daily, however the code updates are currently only happening when myself or Carlos runs them manually.
<stub> This will be the case until RT 603 is dealt with (there is a quick fix on this issue, so this shouldn't be a problem).
<kiko> stub, I'm fine with no rollout next week, fwiw
<SteveA> stub: in the next full rollout (whenever that is) there will be more vhosting changes/fixes.
<SteveA> we'll be changing from blueprint.launchpad.net to features.launchpad.net
<stub> cprov mentioned stuff needing to go out - no idea if there are db patches to go with it.
<SteveA> as well as enabling features.launchpad.net on production
<cprov> stub: no db patches, only code
<stub> blueprint.launchpad.net isn't active yet anyway.
<SteveA> so we should make sure these are tested on staging well, once the changes land there
<mpt> Features?
<stub> We still need to turn the Host: headers on - last time we gave it a go it failed horribly.
<SteveA> matsubara: that's something for you to look at perhaps
<cprov> stub: not sure if we are allowed to do only drescher rollout, though. what do you think ?
<stub> cprov: Sure.
<malcc> stub: I've hit a testing problem with the bugfix which blocked drescher rollout last week, after the meeting can I grab you for some help? Basically my doctest doesn't work since I moved it and I'm stuck
<SteveA> stub: is there a bug to track the problems turning the Host header on?
<SteveA> stub: and also, why did it fail on production but not on staging.  that is worrisome
<stub> SteveA: I think the RT issue is still open
<SteveA> stub: which RT issue?
<stub> Can't find it. Might be my imagination. 
<SteveA> as this is a launchpad bug primarily, I think we should have a launchpad bug to track this
<SteveA> stub: would you dump what you know into a bug please?
<stub> SteveA: RT 13138
<kiko> SteveA, you're alve
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> about the 2.5 hour downtime
<SteveA> what's the procedure for arranging that?
<stub> I need to clear it with mdz basically
<stub> Which involves me knowing when it will happen, so I haven't done that yet.
<SteveA> I think for such a downtime, an early announcement on one of the canonical lists would be good
<SteveA> we haven't had such a downtime for a while
<kiko> why is staging down currently, stub?
<SteveA> and it's possible that other things are going on that we don't know about
<SteveA> that would be badly affected by the downtime
<stub> kiko: It is down?
<kiko> yes.
<SteveA> so, send a message to the warthogs or all hands lists announcing the downtime, and saying you'll be consulting with mdz for distro needs
<kiko> can't we get a notification or something when it's down?
<SteveA> but for people not on the distro team to tell you if there will be other things to consider
<flacoste> flacoste: should we sent an announcement to launchpad-users as well?
<SteveA> we should do that once the date is set
<stub> SteveA: We have a procedure for this, which I will follow when I know roughly when it will happen.
<SteveA> but we should get feedback from certain places in order to set the date
<SteveA> stub: yes.
<stub> It is on the wiki as a spec
<SteveA> stub: my point is that the spec may be out of touch with reality, so a message reminding people of what's going to happen would help
<SteveA> then any changes would go into the spec
<stub> ok
<SteveA> also, that spec might need to be moved to help.launchpad.net
<SteveA> thanks for the production status report, stub
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA> kiko: I'd like to give this item to you
<kiko> well, sure.
<danilos> I can comment on Rosetta 1.0 goals and progress, if needed
<SteveA> this week can be an introduction
<kiko> we'll be doing a weekly catch-up with people on their 1.0 goals and progress
<SteveA> to say what we'll do in subsequent weeks
<kiko> this is a way of us touching base as a group and seeing who the most doomed engineer of the week is 
<danilos> ha (I used the same "goals and progress" phrase as kiko ;)
<kiko> danilos, shh people will think we are automatons
<danilos> ;)
<kiko> SteveA, we /could/ do something like 3 sentences where people pasted in specs and statuses. what do you think?
<kiko> OT: danilos, btw, you should subscribe to launchpad-reviews
<SteveA> kiko: yep.  let's discuss the format later and try it next week.
<SteveA> we'll mail out something early next week
<danilos> maybe using things from specs, such as "good progress", "blocked", etc.
<kiko> okay. thanks for listening.
<SteveA> so people can be prepared
<kiko> danilos, I was thinking exactly that
<danilos> kiko: sure, thanks for reminding
<SteveA> I'm going to move on
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> RT 603
<SteveA> 4
<danilos> #14579 (VoIP), stub to give me details for database access via sodium
<SteveA> what's 603 about?
<stub> Getting staging auto updates working again.
<stub> The quick fix is to mirror rocketfuel-built onto asuka.
<stub> danilos: ok. Will do that after the meeting.
<SteveA> ok
<danilos> stub: thanks
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> done
<cprov> stub: can we have access to the dogfood postgres logs ? i mean, as local launchpad user.
<SteveA>  * Using email in a distributed team (Steve, Kiko)
<SteveA> this is just a quick item
<kiko> to remind people
<SteveA> use email.
<SteveA> mail the list in preference to individuals.
<stub> cprov: Maybe the admins can do that if you RT. I don't think I can fix that.
<cprov> stub: okay, tks
<kiko> don't lose days because you were waiting for somebody on IRC
<SteveA> always reply to email asking you to do something or about something.  reply promptly, even if the reply is
<SteveA> "I'll look at this next week."
<kiko> and that somebody is asleep, on holiday, sick
<SteveA> so that the sender knows you're aware of it
<kiko> send them email, and CC: the list
<kiko> that is all.
<SteveA> that is indeed.
<SteveA>  * Python demo status update (James H)
<danilos> thanks guys, always good to get such reminders
<SteveA> basically, we have a demo at demo.launchpad.net
<SteveA> and kiko and james are corresponding with the python guys
<SteveA> and mpt is adding cropped screenshots to the Malone features doc on the wiki
<kiko> ah, very nice
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneHighlights
<SteveA> which mark wrote last weekend
<SteveA> so we can mail the python guys pointing them at the highlights with screenshots tommorrowish
<SteveA> who will send that email?
<kiko> I will look at a random sample of bugs from the import now that we have a way of comparing with the original bug.
<SteveA> mpt should tell the list + that person when the screenshots are done and included
<kiko> SteveA, why don't you send that email?
<kiko> you have a good standing with the python people
<SteveA> I'm not on the lists, and I'm going to be really really busy tomorrow
<SteveA> kiko and james have already be corresponding
<SteveA> so I want either kiko or james to send this followup
<kiko> okay. I am on the lists.. I guess I could. where am I supposed to write? python-dev? infrastructure? CC infrastructure?
<SteveA> whereever the discussion has been happening
<bradb> infrastructure,
<SteveA> certainly the infrastructure guys
<SteveA> but the list too, if it is appropriate
<SteveA> so, mpt, please tell kiko cc list when it is done
<kiko> should I reply to an existing post or start a new thread?
<SteveA>  * Tagging Launchpad bugs (bradb)
<bradb> We should start tagging our bugs, to make it easier to find, search through, and deal with groups of bugs that interest us.
<bradb> I've written a mini-proposal on some standard tags I think we'd all benefit from: https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs. This document also notes the procedure for proposing new tags.
<bradb> I'd like to get the team's feedback on using the tags I've proposed.
<bradb> (That is all.)
<mpt> SteveA, roger that
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> bradb, SteveA: without linkifying individual tags in the pages.. it's not very convenient to use them.
<SteveA> so, everyone look at https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<matsubara> bradb: I'd propose ui instead of usability (it's much easier to type)
<SteveA> let's start with...
<SteveA>  * oops
<malcc> We're already using a bunch of Soyuz tags, do we need to propose these?
<SteveA> matsubara, are you in favour of the tag, plus the meaning brad proposed?
<SteveA> malcc: they should be documented on the wiki in a similar way
<mpt> Does that mean the oops milestones should be removed?
<flacoste> we already have the oops milestone?
<matsubara> yes SteveA. but what happens to the oops milestone?
<SteveA> mpt: in general no, but yes when we want to use tags instead
<bradb> i think we should migrate the data to a keyword, yeah
<SteveA> mpt: so, "oops" tracking is a better fit for tags than milestones
<mpt> I meant just the oops milestones, not milestones in general
<malcc> ActionItem: me, cprov, to document Soyuz bug tags
<SteveA> do we have more than the one OOPS milestone?
<kiko> matsubara, mpt: i'd get rid of the oops milestone.
<mpt> There's one for each product, iirc
<SteveA> malcc: please do so on the same page as the one brad's ones are on, so we have them all in one place
<matsubara> I'd propose an timeout tag too
* ddaa will certainly have a use for some bazaar specific tags without a use to other launchpad sub-projects
<malcc> SteveA: Roger
<cprov> malcc: draft added in https://launchpad.canonical.com/SoyuzCatchUp
<SteveA> ok.
<bradb> so, anything other than the oops tag, to start with?
<Kinnison> argh, i'm being restbreaked
<SteveA> I propose we start with: oops, ui, timeout
<SteveA> and then see how that goes
<SteveA> a countdown of 5 for extreme dissent:
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<danilos> hum, shall we also get project-specific ones later (eg. should we propose them)?
<kiko> proposing sounds good
<SteveA> mpt and brad: please work together on this
* bradb updated the spec with the approved tags
<kiko> random strawman idea:
<kiko> should we include counts next to the tags when displaying them in the bug page
<ddaa> Me adds some project-specific tags he plans to use
<SteveA> moving along...
<SteveA> kiko: nice idea.  discuss after meeting
* kiko :-P
<mpt> kiko, you mean the Bugs page rather than the bug page, perhaps
<SteveA> I'm skipping KBC this week
<mpt> ?
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> BRING THE NOISE
<kiko> mpt, no, on the bug page.
<mpt> DONE: bugfixing, sprint travel arrangements, issue tracker comparison
<mpt> TODO: MaloneHighlights, local bzr repo, more WinIE fixes, other fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: Minor problem with a toolbarless Internet Explorer on Wine
<salgado> DONE: Finished take 2 of KarmaContext (top contributors), landed some shipit changes, fixed a few random bugs, added an overall status to mirrors and reviewed some code
<salgado> TODO: Land all my pending branches, review more code and fix other random bugs
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> DONE: finished and rolled out importd/bzr-native
<ddaa> TODO: Import python, get remaning bzr-native bits merged, get importd to upload/download source trees on a remote SFTP
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<malcc> DONE: Landed 53437, nearly landed 54039, nearly finished process-upload-tidy review response, handover with Kinnison.
<malcc> TODO: Finish current branches, embark upon PPA with archive-rework.
<malcc> BLOCKED: By only having one brain.
<stub> DONE: Finished and landed pillar names and test suite refactorings.
<stub> TODO: Sprint
<stub> BLOCKED: RT 603
<kiko> DONE: reports, fixes, UI improvements, touching base with the gang
<bradb> DONE: Dentist visits. Some holidays. Release management, landed some related API changes.
<bradb> TODO: Release management. Finish the work started on guided filebug. Test filebug xmlrpc on production.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed small oops bugs.
<matsubara> TODO: more oops fixing, sprint, test vhosting stuff on staging as soon as it landsBLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE Search before creating a ticket, fixed small bugs in the support tracker, work on bug #49760 and bug #52781
<flacoste> TODO TicketTrackerWorkflowSpec, pagetests for new +unlinkbug view, add search to +linkbug
<flacoste> BLOCKED further TicketTrackerWorkflowSpec work is on hold awaiting kiko's reviews
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49760 in launchpad-support-tracker "UI improvements to remove bug link page: change label, use selection" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52781 in launchpad-support-tracker "Link bug should allow searching" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52781
<danilos> DONE: work on firefox import, bug 44860 review response
<danilos> TODO: put bug 2237 on review, pqm-submit bug 1788, work on bug 30602, finish firefox import, start export, handle rosetta-experts stuff (xaraxl, pluralforms, edgy opening)
<danilos> BLOCKED: nope
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<BjornT> DONE: catch up from vacation. working with james on form stuff.  reviews. bug fixes.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2237 in rosetta "Preferred languages (and link to change them) twice on translation template page" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2237
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1788 in rosetta "Saving preferred languages looks like it does nothing" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1788
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<BjornT> TODO: some more work on forms. Finish the SimpleKeywords implementation. reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: really fix the big ones that I need to do, review flacoste's patch and then his spec and then.. more reviews in the queue?
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: several critical bug fixes in soyuz (including build-failure-notification)
<cprov> TODO: get code reviewed and rollout fixes in drescher
<cprov> BLCOKED: none
<Kinnison> DONE: Lots of handover to malcc
<Kinnison> TODO: queue-uniqueness(?) and queue-prettiness branch(!) and exhaustive archive verification tool (as much as I can in time)
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Nope, thanks to senokot.
<SteveA> DONE: sprint, coding, sprint planning, management
<SteveA> TODO: sprint, coding, sprint planning, management
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews / Some more work on Python bug import / branch vocabulary fixes / LaunchpadFormView work with BjornT
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews / Launchpad infrastructure sprint in London
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> mpt: I'm interested to talk about your blocker later.
<SteveA> That's all folks.  Thanks for being here and keeping attentive.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> so, kiko, what do we need to do to make tags more useful/
<SteveA> ?
<danilos> wow, exactly on time, thanks SteveA :)
<kiko> SteveA, well, I sent BjornT a patch that makes them into links
<danilos> stub: can I get details for staging db?
<bradb> they're linked from +bugs, at least
<kiko> SteveA, we could also include counts next to the tags.. though perhaps that will be offset if BjornT finds a way of giving the user a confirmation screen if the tag he is using is new.
<danilos> kiko: can we discuss the steps for bug 30602 after lunch?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<kiko> danilos, whose lunch?
<SteveA> malcc, cprov: I want us to consider tags to be "global" to the launchpad project, and not have special soyuz ones
<danilos> kiko: my lunch ;)
<stub> danilos: I think it is setup, but we lack clients on sodium. So I've just rt'd it.
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> what I mean is, we can have ones that are useful for soyuz
<stub> danilos:  psql -d launchpad_staging -h sodium -U ro
<SteveA> but we don't need a special category for them on that page
<danilos> stub: ok, so I won't need to know anything else except the database name and host to access it?
<SteveA> so, please add the tags you're using to the proposed section of https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<stub> Ok. I've got to grab dinner before my sister flys out. I'll be back in 1.5 hours if anyone needs me.
<cprov> SteveA: yes, I agree, I will propose the soyuz tags as they are and we can discuss them later 
<danilos> stub: ah, great, that's what I was wondering, thanks
<SteveA> jamesh, BjornT: let's go get some lunch
<BjornT> sounds good
<SteveA> ddaa: please add your tags in a single table on the proposed tags page
<ddaa> SteveA: in my understand that table is for global launchpad bugs
<ddaa> s/bugs/tags/
<SteveA> as I was just saying to malcc and cprov, I don't want us to have product-specific tags, but to have a collection of tags that are meaningful for the whole project
<ddaa> hu?
<SteveA> so, if your tags don't make sense in the whole context of launchpad, they need to be changed
<SteveA> ddaa: you just updated the wiki page
<SteveA> and added a new section for launchpad-bazaar tags
<SteveA> I don't want this
<ddaa> I have already been using project specific tags, using the fti
<SteveA> I want a single section for launchpad tags
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/49989
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Low,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> so that we get some consistency across launchpad
<ddaa> I do not see the point of forbidding the use of projec specific tags
<sivang> re
<ddaa> but, hey, you're the chef
<SteveA> one reason is this
<SteveA> you have "importd" as a tag
<SteveA> that is not specific enough in the context of launchpad as a project
<SteveA> because we also import translations
<ddaa> My Change for today was: merge launchpad sub-projects and use tags instead
<SteveA> I think you should rename "scanner" to "branch-scanner" or "branchscanner"
<ddaa> so we can differentiate "rosetta importd" and "bazaar importd"
<malcc> SteveA: One of the things we were hoping, in Soyuz, to use tagging for is effectively, as ddaa said, subproject-type splitting, I can't see how we can make those tags useful generically
<SteveA> that way, there's just one table for people to look at to understand what all the tags mean
<SteveA> malcc: that's fine.  they just have to be *understandable* without noticing the soyuz context
<malcc> SteveA: Ah ok, I get it
<SteveA> so, ddaa should rename "scanner" to "branchscanner"
<SteveA> because "scanner" makes little sense on its own
<ddaa> pain
<SteveA> but "branchscanner" makes sense on its own
* ddaa deletes the table
<SteveA> merge it into the other one
<SteveA> the tags are all valid
<SteveA> they just might need new names
<ddaa> I do not want to have to use long-winded tags like that
<ddaa> esp since we do not have completion
<ddaa> fti does a good enough job for me
<SteveA> tags more for readers than for writers
<SteveA> so an extra 6 characters will not hurt
<SteveA> and will help people who only occassionally have to interact with your parts of launchpad
<SteveA> I cannot believe you're complaining about changing "scanner" to "branchscanner"
<SteveA> or "bzrscanner"
<ddaa> it's about convenience
<SteveA> or whatever.
<LarstiQ> banner?
<SteveA> yours or other peoples' ?
* SteveA --> lunch
<ddaa> SteveA: it's simple, I put that table up because I thought it would be convenient for me to use those tags. Now, make the tags more cumbersome, and it no longer appears more convenient for me to use tags instead of fti as I have been doing up to now.
<ddaa> Now, if you decide that those tags are a good idea and that you want me to use them anyway, in their long form, it's your prerogative, but it's not the choice I would make voluntarily _right now_.
<LarstiQ> on the subject of tags, I missed the introduction. They seem to be completely freeform, what methods of filtering them are available?
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's good you ask! bradb is pointing to me that they are listed on +bugs
<kiko> LarstiQ, but I find that obscure and hard to relate to
<kiko> so I wrote a patch which linkifies them in the bug page itself.
<LarstiQ> kiko: this is per product/project? How about looking at a wider scope?
<sivang> kiko: yo
<kiko> oy
<kiko> LarstiQ, you can query for them in a specific context.
<mdz> kiko: what's this about an outage?
<kiko> mdz, we need to do some database maintenence, stub wants to check with you for an appropriate date.
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<mdz> kiko: also, was the initial list of tags seeded from somewhere?  it's huge and contains a lot of noise
<bradb> kiko: pong
<mdz> like package names and 'ubuntu' and release codenames
<kiko> mdz, nope. it's been added randomly. I know there's a problem with that -- BjornT and I have a plan on improving that (getting confirmation when you are adding a tag that hasn't been used before)
<mdz> 'error'
<kiko> mdz, but the idea /was/ to have lightweight tags -- which were easy to define and abandon.
<kiko> mdz, do you feel there should be more structured policy there? perhaps prefix your tags with something that implies official?
<kiko> bradb, I need a phrase which doesn't contain the word "task" that says "There is a fix for this in one of the other tasks on this bug".
<kiko> bradb, you are my task-avoidance expert!
<bradb> kiko: "Fix exists"
<kiko> bradb, that's ambiguous with "Patch attached"
<kiko> which I'm also adding, fwiw
<bradb> fix exists != patch attached, as best i can tell. patch is more like "fix proposed"
<bradb> alternatively "fixed in $there"
<kiko> bradb, that's implying the user will think like you do. which is often not the case. :)
<kiko> fixed in there is an interesting example
<kiko> thanks!
<bradb> np
<kiko> I wish mpt were here
<kiko> I need 3 icons.
<sivang> matsubara: ping
<matsubara> hello sivang 
<sivang> matsubara: hey there dude, what's up?
<matsubara> sivang: freezing!
<sivang> matsubara: I thought you were in brazil no?
<matsubara> sivang: yes, I am.
<stub> kiko: Do you think I should proceed with running the queries in Bug 54710 on production? Or where the results not what we wanted?
<kiko> stub, I will email you with an analysis. I needed staging up to be able to confirm.
<stub> kiko: Staging should be up now, but the db will have been reset. I'll rerun the queries.
<kiko> stub, ah, right. thanks.
<stub> kiko: I've switched off staging updates entirely now - the db upgrade would kill the launchpad instance, and then the code update would fail and the server would not be restarted.
<stub> kiko: Bugs are updated. Nuking unwanted sourcepackagename's now (will take a few mins)
<kiko> thanks
<stub> danilos: You should have access to the staging database now - works for me from sodium anyway.
<sivang> matsubara: regarding malone #3186 , are you onto it already or can I help it? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3186 in blueprint "New spec form has undescribed no-capitals constraint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3186
<matsubara> sivang: I won't work on it in the near future
<sivang> matsubara: okayy
<kiko> for the record
<kiko> before somebody asks me
<kiko> I HATE ZCML
<sivang> hehe
* Kinnison hands kiko a flashing "ZCML is our king" badge and also a "ZCML stinks" one
<SteveA> kiko: we're removing our use of it by degrees
<kiko> SteveA, I want to give you an additional 179 then!
<malcc> Anyone got a minute to help with a testing problem?
<malcc> The test here: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/malcolmcleaton/launchpad/bug-54039/full-diff ...
<kiko> man our edit icon is ugly
<malcc> I've tried all sorts of layers, and setting up Librarian myself or not, and I've collected a fine array of different error messages, but the test hasn't worked since it was in launchpad/doc
<malcc> Hopefully I've made a really obvious mistake somebody can spot for me
<danilos> stub: are you sure the proper -h is sodium? (that sounds a bit strange to me, and I get "connection refused")
<kiko> SteveA, can you assist malcc?
<SteveA> not right now
<stub> danilos: Erm... -h asuka. Sorry :)
<kiko> salgado, could you help malcc?
<stub> I probably need a help - I have yet to document and notify the new test env ;)
<salgado> kiko, I guess I won't be of much help.  matsubara had a similar problem yesterday when he moved one of his doctests outside the canonical/launchpad/doc/ directory
<salgado> (similar in the sense that it stopped working)
<SteveA> don't get stuck on this
<stub> malcc: I'd recommend LaunchpadZopelessLayer for that test. No need to setup/teardown the librarian.
<SteveA> file a bug
<kiko> salgado, even saying that is help.
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> and leave it in the doc directory
<kiko> malcc, don't get stuck on this
<SteveA> we'll refactor the tests that are in there later
<SteveA> calling it bug-whatever-whatever.txt is enough to distinguish it
<SteveA> oh, please use '-' not '_' in the name
<malcc> I'll try LaunchpadZopelessLayer, change the name to -, and then move it back to doc and file a bug if nothing else works
<malcc> Thanks everyone
<kiko> yayzers
<malcc> s/"to -"/"to use -"/
<stub> malcc: Paste me the output of ./test.py -vv --test=bug-whatever-whatever.txt if it fails - I can probably tell you what needs to be done from that.
<SteveA> i don't think it is worth having special test setup for this test
<SteveA> when the main thing about it is for it to be distinguished from docs
<SteveA> if we're going to do this we should have a launchpad/regression directory
<SteveA> and do the same as for laucnhpad/docs in there
<SteveA> rather than do this one test at a time
<SteveA> otherwise, we'll end up with slightly different doctest running code spread around the place
<stub> One stub can run multiple .txt text files
<SteveA> stub: you're volunteered
<kiko> calma SteveA 
<stub> For what? I don't want all the tests stuck in one directory. I want them near the code they are testing.
<SteveA> stub is the one true stub
<stub> Garh!
<kiko> stub, I agree with you with my little voice
<SteveA> I think I agree too, but...
<SteveA> I think it is worse to have a little bit of one layout and a lot of another
<SteveA> if we're going to change, we should change properly
<SteveA> not just change for this test because we felt like it for this test
<stub> ok.
<SteveA> the current sourcecode layout is there because the rules for where to put things were too confusing
<SteveA> it is a simple rule to say "regression doctests go in launchpad/regression"
<SteveA> that keeps the launchpad/doc area tidy, with just real docs
<SteveA> a further change would be to revisit the sourcecode layout rules
<sivang> kiko: re malone #3186 , matsubara noted you may be interested in changing the validation rules, so before going to adding the instruction there I'd like to consult with you.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3186 in blueprint "New spec form has undescribed no-capitals constraint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3186
<sivang> kiko: how would you like this bug to be solved?
<salgado> so, changing the layer made matsubara's test to work again
<salgado> did it work for you, malcc?
<malcc> It might have done. I have a different error now but my script is getting 500's from the librarian, I'm just trying a couple more things
<salgado> nevermind, he moved it back to launchpad/doc
<SteveA> malcc: so, I think the easiest thing is to update the module that runs tests in launchpad/doc
<SteveA> so that it also runs tests in launchpad/regression
<SteveA> and then move your doctest there
<malcc> SteveA: Ok, I'll try that next
<SteveA> that also makes it a breeze for ractoring out regression tests from other doctests in launchpad/doc
<SteveA> and fits in well with our source code layout
<sivang> anyway, gotta go now, be back in 1 hour or less
<flacoste> talking about tests: wouldn't xxx-views.txt be a better name than xxx-pages.txt for view tests?
<SteveA> I think actually...
<SteveA> that we should have a directory for view tests
<SteveA> they're not generally documentation either, although sometimes they are
<SteveA> I want to eventually move to a system where we can combine doctests and unittest-style tests in a single place, getting the benefits of both
<kiko> SteveA, agreed entirely on that point.
<SteveA> it's on my list for next week
<kiko> but I think that "single place" should be close to the objects they test. :-/
<kiko> so you could have database/doc/
<kiko> browser/doc/
<kiko> etc
<flacoste> SteveA: also, think about the reusable interface implementation doc test
<SteveA> that idea has some merit
<kiko> of course, you could really split things differently.. but..
<SteveA> here's how I want to manage these changes
<kiko> flacoste, interfaces/doc
<kiko> la la la
<SteveA>  - all implementation to land in RF uses the current organisational rules
<SteveA>  - changes to sourcecode layout need a proposal of what the layout would be, and a description of the improvements and any disadvantages to that change
<flacoste> kiko: yes, but you need a way to setup the test for multiple target, you'll find an example in the branch that you are currently reviewing
<flacoste> kiko: i put it in interfaces/ftest, but I agree that interfaces/doc would be better
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> I'm concerned that people are looking for ways to change things as they go along
<SteveA> and that's not a good thing, as it will lead to disorganisation
<SteveA> and make it harder to choose a good approach and fully go for it down the line
<SteveA> I welcome the discussion on the mailing list about more use of adapters
<SteveA> and I'd welcome some discussion of different source code layouts
<SteveA> but (to say again) I don't want to see these things land in RF until we've thought them through and agreed on a consistent approach.
<flacoste> SteveA: but there is also the 'Waiting for the Big Change' syndrome
<SteveA> what is that?
<LarstiQ> aaron hanging back because he thought bzr 0.9 would be released soon, instead of taking a couple of weeks
<SteveA> I'm arguing for the opposite of that
<SteveA> that we make no changes in what we're doing
<SteveA> and instead discuss what we'd like to do
<flacoste> well, it's the syndrome that we don't change anything now because we want to find a definitive way to do it and since it involves 'Big Changes' that gets put off until later
<SteveA> I don't think I've talked about "Big Changes".  What I am talking about is considering carefully before we change our coding policies.  And not making changes against those policies in the mainline.
<flacoste> SteveA: I understand and I agree that discussing the thing before hand is a good thing to do
<SteveA> we don't need to put off making such changes for some perfect solution.
<SteveA> we just need to be able to see that a proposed change is
<SteveA>  - better than what we have
<SteveA>  - better enough to be worth the effort of changing
<SteveA>  - possible to change to in a way that leaves things consistent and easy to comprehend
<SteveA> So, for example, if we have a proposal for where tests go in the source tree
<SteveA> and it meets these criteria
<SteveA> then we don't need to wait for something in particular, other than someone's time, to do it
<kiko> SteveA, as long as the changes are not put off forever (think CrowdControl) I think everybody will be happy with that policy
<kiko> the problem which arises is when the changes take forever and people start "getting ideas".
<SteveA> CrowdControl fits into the "other than someone's time" category
<kiko> it's a bit like feeding gladiators to the lions
<kiko> if you get my meaning
<SteveA> you mean christians, I think
<malcc> kiko: Can I be fed to the lions please? :)
<SteveA>  ..., christian
<kiko> malcc, note that I did /not/ say DDR freaks
<kiko> and SteveA, well, I didn't want to mix politics with religion
<SteveA> I think lions are non-partisan
<stub> The ftests directory is a legacy from the old way functional tests were detected. We can drop it now and stick them all in tests if we want.
<kiko> in the 21st century there are few lions left, and none of them are non-partisan.
<kiko> anyway, mwaaa
<kiko> sivang, do the fix which seems to be the easiest for you
<kiko> sivang, probably just making it clear that they need to be all-lowers, and a decent error message, would do the trick
<SteveA> bradb: note that I added example URLs to the table of proposed tags.
<SteveA> well, I added one example URL
<SteveA> I think a proposal for a bug tag should have an example of a bug that would use that tag
<bradb> SteveA: ah, cool
<bradb> you might want to use the short url form
<bradb> .../bugs/...
<LarstiQ> MaloneHighlights is a nice read btw.
<ddaa> crap, how do I fix the "ProgrammingError: ERROR:  function ensure_session_client_id("unknown") does not exist" thing?
<salgado> dropdb session && make schema?
<salgado> matsubara says it's session_dev
<ddaa> % dropdb session
<ddaa> dropdb: database removal failed: ERROR:  database "session" does not exist
<stub> dropdb session_dev
<ddaa> looks better indeed
<ddaa> thanks
<elmo> stub: ?
<stub> elmo: yo
<elmo> oh, never mind you're logged in
<elmo> fascist kernel is lieing to me
<elmo> I was checking you aware of gandwana, but presumably you are
<stub> yup. Just cherry picking.
<kiko-fud> the potato is cooking
<kiko> hey danilos 
<kiko> no chance for that discussion today I don't think
<danilos> kiko: hum, ok
<danilos> kiko: I'll go through it tommorow morning, and when you show up, I'll hopefuly be ready with some questions ;)
<danilos> kiko: how does that sound?
<kiko> danilos, that sounds better. I'm at the moment frustrated by the fact that KarmaContext doesn't really help us solve +translations as much as I hoped it would
<kiko> one problem I am having is that karmacontext stores product, distribution and packagename, and unfortunately potemplates are associated with series and releases
<kiko> this is frustrating to say the least.
<danilos> kiko: ah, that annoying bug... hum, if KarmaContext would help, then a 'limit' on queries should do, no?
<kiko> well
<danilos> or am I totally off here? :)
<kiko> the question is
<kiko> how do I restrict the query on pofile based on product and distribution... hmmm.
<kiko> I have an idea.
<danilos> ideas are great, I have them sometimes as well ;)
<danilos> anyone going to prettify rosetta.svg (diagram of relations) so I can print it at a0 and put it on a wall in front of my desk? :)
<kiko> danilos, stub's the person to nag for that
<danilos> oh, stub, you're good at artwork as well? I desire a poster version of rosetta.svg, with pretty icons and all (brown-tango-style will do) :P
<kiko> heh
<kiko> thanks BjornT!
<bluefoxicy> OK so I'm trying to figure out wtf is going on with the bug count and launchpad is not making this easy
<bluefoxicy> Can someone add some statistical stuff to track the number of bugs submitted per month; number of duplicates; rate the bugs are triaged and closed; etc?  I'm thinking it might be useful
<bluefoxicy> Although aside from saying, "There's too much crap and we can't keep up," I can't see how ;p
<kiko> bluefoxicy, well, the current system we have for this kinda sucks
<kiko> bluefoxicy, we have graphing software but it runs behind an HTTP AUTH 
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  nods.  /me is trying to find a way to file launchpad bug... ah o.o
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  so someone's working on that already?
<kiko> bluefoxicy, well, not on a generic system, no -- that's considerable effort. but if you just want a graph with counts, we can have one produced, and then somebody would need to grab that graph and put it in a public location
<kiko> bluefoxicy, why don't you talk to sfllaw to see if he's that person?
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  Mm.  I'll see about that.  Thanks.
<kiko> bluefoxicy, enjoy. fwiw the database captures pretty much what you need to be able to graph there already...
<bluefoxicy> Yeah, the question is do I have an easy way to grab the numbers from the database
<kiko> bluefoxicy, as I said, if the graph is what you want, then it's easy to generate a page with those graphs. and if it's just counts, then you'd need to be specific as to what counts you want
<kiko> yawn, man, am I sleepy!
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  trying to get per-month counts of all the launchpad bugs, i.e. 300 submitted July 2004, 320 August 2004, 290 submitted september 2004...
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  I'll ask sfllaw when he's around.
<kiko> bluefoxicy, you mean Ubuntu bugs?
* bluefoxicy can generate the graph himself
<bluefoxicy> yeah, ubuntu bugs, sorry :)
* bluefoxicy is actually going to use it in an OOImpress presentation
<kiko> bluefoxicy, grouped by month?
<kiko> or by day?
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  month
<sivang> kiko: okay, that sounds good. I'm not afraid of attempting harder stuff though :)
<bluefoxicy> aye sivang-- Danilo is missing!
<bluefoxicy> </obscure nintendo joke>
<danilo-missing> ;)
<danilo-missing> see ya guys later tonight or tommorow :)
<kiko> bluefoxicy, hmmmph. well, if you told me /exactly/ what you want (and it wasn't too much work :) I could be convinced to run some queries for you and give you results. :)
<sivang> later danilo-missing 
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  Exactly what I want?  The number of new Ubuntu bugs that were submitted for each individual month to Launchpad starting as far back as possible ;)  (or total Ubuntu bug counts per month, which I can just measure the differences between)
<bradb> BjornT: ping?
<kiko> @#!!$
<kiko> bluefoxicy, the former is easier.
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  ah, I would have figured the latter would be easier.  Either way; the data is intimately related, you can derive one from the other easily
<salgado> hey kiko, how does that shipit patch look now?
<kiko> salgado, I think it looks better. do you want a closer look?
<salgado> if you give me r=kiko, no. ;)
<lucasvo> can one subscribe to a branch as a group?
<kiko> lucasvo, mmmm. can you even subscribe to branches today
<lucasvo> kiko: but as a group?
<kiko> lucasvo, can you subscribe to branches today?
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-dev/+subscribedbranches
<^^EcLipSe^^> hi
<kiko> lucasvo, you probably can't subscribe a team, but it should be possible -- it's a simple UI issue. can you file a bug?
<lucasvo> ok
<kiko> it's really just a UI matter.. interesting even.
<lucasvo> why should one be able to subscribe to a branch? what happens then? a notification on every commit?
<^^EcLipSe^^> May i ask u a question?
<^^EcLipSe^^> Can anyone help me about wireless card driver
<lucasvo> kiko: ok I'll file one
<^^EcLipSe^^> ??
<lucasvo> ^^EcLipSe^^: you are in the wrong channel
<^^EcLipSe^^> so where must i have to join?
<lucasvo> ^^EcLipSe^^: are you running ubuntu? if so, join the channel #ubuntu
<^^EcLipSe^^> i am running suse for now
<^^EcLipSe^^> but i order ubundu cds
<lucasvo> ^^EcLipSe^^: in that case you will have to go to a suse channel. try #suse
<^^EcLipSe^^> ok thanks.
<^^EcLipSe^^> care u
<lucasvo> kiko: bug 55096
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55096 in launchpad "Groups can't subscribe to a branch even though there is an option to view subscribed branches." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55096
<kiko> thanks lucasvo 
<kiko> matsubara, can you keep an eye on that bug, possibly trying to get somebody to fix it this week?
<matsubara> kiko: aye
<kiko> matsubara, it's basically doing the same as we do for bugs -- subscribe someone else. alternatively, the UI could look like the UI we have for package subscriptions -- subscribe a team you are a member of.
<kiko> hey 
<kiko> does anyone here have write access to staging?
<kiko> oh, I do.
#launchpad 2006-08-04
<lifeless> bradb: around ?
<bradb> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> do you think, that if I send an email to new-bugs, cc'd to $person, malone would be sane in subscrbing $person automatically?
<lifeless> be^
<lifeless> bradb: ^
<bradb> lifeless: I don't know that there's a correct answer to that question, but it would probably be more sane than not.
<lucasvo> lifeless: in that case I would add a header to the first email LP sends to $person that he has been subscribed because....
<bradb> Roundup does that, I believe.
<lifeless> would you like a wishlist bug or a placeholder spec ?
<bradb> lifeless: bug sounds good
<lifeless> how do you tell the bugmail to be wishlist ?
<bradb> lifeless: you can't change priority via email, unfortunately
<lifeless> ha!
<lifeless> is that by design ?
<bradb> lifeless: not really
<lifeless> want a bug on that too ?
<bradb> lifeless: er, n/m, i'm on crack
* bradb wonders if the email ui might be on crack though. /me checks something
<bradb> lifeless: you can change importance through the email UI, but if it's working properly that should be restricted to only bugcontacts and drivers
<lifeless> fair enough
<lifeless> ... how ?
<bradb> lifeless: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail#head-193f41e9738ba7e7f971421b5ef98657eedad873
<lifeless> thanks
<bradb> np
<lifeless> bug 55113 is for thee
<Ubugtu> 'Malone bug 55113 in malone "ccing a person in mail to malone should subscribe them to the bugs\n\taffected." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55113'
<bradb> thanks
<lifeless> aww, rfc822 normalisation fucks over malone.
<lifeless> new bug coming up
<lifeless> bradb: also
<lifeless> bradb: why does it take malone so long to acknowledge my new bug filings via email ?
<bradb> lifeless: AIUI, the emails are processed by a cron job every N minutes. bjornt could confirm.
<lifeless> I was wondering if the 'group actions when emailing' code was grouping new bug mail too
<lifeless> because its a new bug no-one can possibly have followed up on it immediately
<lifeless> so it would make sense to reply immediately IMO
<bradb> that may be true. if you want to make sure bjornt sees it, feel free to file a bug.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I've filed another one, on the syntax
<lifeless> accepting accepts: /products/malone would be really nice UI
<lifeless> (as well as accpeting affects /products/malone)
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  are you about?
<bradb> lifeless: you mean "accepting affects: /products/malone", presumably?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I also wrote a cute email to demonstrate this :)
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/55115
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55115 in malone "control lines in bugmail should accept : prefixes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<bradb> right
<bluefoxicy> \:
<kiko-zzz> bluefoxicy, can you remind me tomorrow to generate the stats for you? i'm so tired tonight..
<lifeless> heh, 3 of the last 5 bugs across malone reported by me :)
<bluefoxicy> kiko-zzz:  nods.  I still say it'd be nice to have a feature to spit out various statistics through launchpad.
* bradb would like to tag these bugs as "email"
<bluefoxicy> kiko-zzz:  I'm in no hurry ;)
<lifeless> 4 of the last 5
<kiko-zzz> bluefoxicy, yeah, but the devil's in the details -- how many statistics, and what sort of flexibility you want in generating them (per-month? per-week? grouped? by person? etc. it gets hairy)
<bluefoxicy> kiko-zzz:  flexible infra and step feature by feature :)
<bluefoxicy> anyway nighters, see you another time
<sfllaw> bluefoxicy: Yes.
<sfllaw> I'm making supper though.
<sfllaw> How can I help you?
<sfllaw> (I may pop out to check the stove.)
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  oh, I was just looking for stats on how many bugs get reported per month in Ubuntu on launchpad
<bluefoxicy> kiko said either you or he may be able to help me with that :)
<bluefoxicy> (there's other interesting data that I could use too, but it's not really important)
<sfllaw> Per month?
<sfllaw> I don't know specifically.
<sfllaw> Lemme look at my charts.
<sfllaw> We seem to get about 1000 per week.
<sfllaw> So about 3500-4000 per month.
<bluefoxicy> I thought the number was increasing overtime?
* lifeless waves at sfllaw 
<lifeless> sfllaw: btw there is a distributed test manager written in python already
<sfllaw> Huh.
<sfllaw> Neato.
<sfllaw> I'm not adverse to borrowing.
<lifeless> I'll hunt down a link
<lifeless> http://www.codesourcery.com/qmtest/
<lifeless> I have not used it myself
<sfllaw> Ah.  CodeSourcery.
<sfllaw> I'll ask scjody about it.
<sfllaw> Thanks.
<lifeless> scjody ?
<sfllaw> Whoops.  Wrong guy.
<sfllaw> I mean Carlos O'Donnel.
<sfllaw> Someone I know at CodeSourcery.
<lifeless> ah cool
<lifeless> altogether now
<lifeless> 'its a small small world'
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  off the top of your head do you have a number for somewhere around say July 2004?  I tried doing a search for all bugs (oldest first) of all statuses and importances, including duplicates, in Ubuntu; results showed around 350-400 bugs between 6912 through 7250 being in Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> perhaps the search doesn't do what I think :)
<sfllaw> bluefoxicy: We didn't keep track of figures then.
<sfllaw> You might be able to bribe kiko or bradb to extract them for you.
<bluefoxicy> (I only looked at bugs between 7/01 and 7/30)
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  ah.  Okay.  I guess I'll wait for kiko to get up tomorrow then.
<bradb> lifeless: verifyObject(IFoo, foo) raises a BrokenImplementationError claiming that foo doesn't provide method bar, when really it appears the problem is that the current user doesn't have the perms to access method bar. does raising an exception there seem correct to you?
<sfllaw> Of course, back then we were using Bugzilla.
<sfllaw> So we may have lost this data.
<lifeless> foo is presumably a security proxy ?
<bradb> lifeless: yeah
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  well, the dates are still in the bugs; https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/6912 for example shows it affects Ubuntu and was reported on 2004-07-01
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6912 in linux-source-2.6.15 "kernel-source-2.4.26: Kernel panic with NFS traffic over IPsec" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<bradb> I'm also wondering if I really mean to be verifying the object, or instead doing verifyClass or even IFoo.providedBy.
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  but if the data is lost then I'll just have to go with what I can get.  :)
<lifeless> and bar is part of IFoo ?
<bradb> lifeless: yeah. works fine when logged in as priv'd user
<sfllaw> bluefoxicy: Is this for some kind of research?
<lifeless> so, I'm not 100% on the underlying mechanism of the security proxy here. But - verifyObject will be probing for all attributes, and should be triggering an access denied exception when it tries to probe for bar
<lifeless> why are you calling verifyObject ?
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw: It's not really that important, just flashing a bunch of numbers in a presentation I'm drawing up to explain an idea I had for pitti's automated-problem-reports spec
<bradb> lifeless: I want some kind of verification that things are providing the right interfaces
<bradb> (in tests)
* bluefoxicy sticks the thing up on his server
<lifeless> bradb: is verifyObject called outside the test code path ?
<bradb> lifeless: maybe verifyClass is more appropriate
<bradb> lifeless: I'm calling it directly in a doctest.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> bradb: local interrupt, bb in a couple minutes
<bradb> sure, np
<sfllaw> bluefoxicy: Neato.
<bluefoxicy> uh.  Hmm.  Server not listening.  *goes across the room for a bit*
<lifeless> bradb: so
<lifeless> verifyClass will probably fail the same way
<lifeless> (it will attempt to find an unboundmethod on the class, and that would allow security holes if you could get at that, then run it with the instance that is the proxy
<lifeless> I think your test for 'do we get the right interface back' needs to either:
<lifeless>  - be done with a user that has access to the interface as a whole or
<lifeless>  - be done with a more restricted interface that is safe to give to everyone
<lifeless>  - or ask if it implements, not if it verifies
<bradb> verify class seems to work
<lifeless> surprising
<bradb> er, verifyClass
<bradb> i'm not surprised, tbh
<bradb> because BugNomination is not security-wrapped
<bradb> but an object returned by bug.addNomination will be
<bluefoxicy> sfllaw:  http://bluefox.kicks-ass.org/stuff/bluefox/slides/slides/img4.html  <-- that slide is where I intended the data go; of course, it's just flashing numbers around, considering we already have the drinking-from-the-firehose spec pointing out that the bug load is too high.
<lifeless> bradb: so testing approach wise, heres a thought
<lifeless> bradb: verifying that objects implement the interface is best done very close to the code - i.e. within the security proxy boundary, in content-class-level tests
<lifeless> bradb: outside that boundary, you may not be able to access the entire interface, so just asking if it claims to implement is enough - as long as you have detailed tests at the lower layer
<bradb> lifeless: right. i guess i still find it confusing that verifyObject would raise an error in this case. maybe it's not easy to say what the right behaviour should be, in that case.
<bradb> though, i think not raising an error is easier to understand
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> it cant verify it
<lifeless> so verifyObject *should* raise an error :0
<bradb> lifeless: that it can't verify it seems like an implementation detail though
<lifeless> errr
<lifeless> I'm not sure how that matters
<bradb> I guess I can see how it makes sense.
<lifeless> when you ask verifyObject to verify something, it checks the entire interface to see that your current code can treat all the attributes named as attributes, and callables as callables
<lifeless> it does not matter *why* you cant use a specific bit in the right way, it only matters that you cannot.
<bradb> lifeless: right
<bradb> your logic makes sense
<SteveA> good morning
<sivang> morning
<sabdfl> hi sivang
<sivang> hey sabdfl 
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
<ddaa> Good morning!
<SteveA> morning ddaa
<ddaa> mpool: ping
<SteveA> you have a review
<mpool> ddaa: hello
<ddaa> SteveA: duh!
* ddaa kicks emacs
<SteveA> use vim
<SteveA> it is betta
<SteveA> emacs sucks vim rocks.
<ddaa> it's too modal for my taste
<SteveA> </trolling>
<mpool> "beeping and non-beeping modes"
<mpool> :)
<ddaa> mpool: hihihi
<jamesh> hi ddaa
<ddaa> hey jamesh
<ddaa> mpool: you seem keen at nailing some kind of roadmap
* sivang reverted to vim after emacs's fonts got b0rked on edgy 
<ddaa> mpool: I may have given the impression of waffling in the past days in those discussions
<ddaa> actually, I was braindumping
<mpool> ddaa: not at all, i think your mails have been very informative
<mpool> there are two things i would like to talk with you about 
<mpool> - general planning
<mpool> - roundtripping
* ddaa thinks he rather turn down The Offspring
<ddaa> since the former is dependent on the latter let's start on roundtripping
<ddaa> here or in #bzr?
<mpool> how about on skype?
<ddaa> any reason not to use ekiga
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> ok, I'm popping away for the weekend
<mpool> lifeless: have a good weekend
<lifeless> tchau tchau, though I may pop in from time to time
<jdub> hey dudes
<ddaa> lifeless: hey
<jdub> any of you guys experienced this bug -
<jdub> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-bugs-list/2005-June/029183.html
<jdub> ?
<ddaa> lifeless: did you do this braindump about uploading/downloading souce trees for importd?
<jdub> "gzip dies on gz files with many appended headers"
<mpool> ddaa: i don't have ekiga on this machine
<mpool> but otherwise it'd be ok
<ddaa> I'm hopefully starting to do some work on that today or monday, so it would be useful
<mpool> hi jdub
<lifeless> jdub: cool
<lifeless> jdub: lovely bug, and no, but I relly must get my gzip tuning patch upstream
<jdub> ha ha
<lifeless> ddaa: dang, I knew I forgot something
<lifeless> ddaa: its in my TODO
<lifeless> ddaa: but I've been busy with 0.10 all day
<ddaa> lifeless: I KNOW the true meaning of this sort of answer :)
<mpool> ddaa: so, skype?
<ddaa> yeah, was connecting the headset
<mpool> cool
<lifeless> ddaa: its agonising working with blueprint at the moment - so many page refreshes, and page load from here is about 5 seconds
<mpool> lifeless: there are some similar issues with branches in lp i think - maybe not quite so bad
<jamesh> ddaa: here's the first draft of my team branches article: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/team-branches.html
<jamesh> if you want to point out bits you think should be added/removed/changed
* ddaa is on voice with mpool
<sivang> where should I target a bug in the team expiray email notification? currently I opened it against 'launchpad', maybe this should be against FOAF ?
<sivang> s/FOAF/registery
<sivang> malone #55156
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55156 in launchpad "team expairy email should be more useful." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55156
<ddaa> jamesh: can you post the text to the ML so people can easily put comments in context?
<ddaa> or a bzr branch, or a wiki...
<Kinnison> Is there a mechanism to mass-unsubscribe from bugs?
<stub> Insert beer to continue
<sivang> heh
<sivang> stub-o-matic
<Kinnison> regretfully I have little option for delivery of beer
* Kinnison keeps on clicking
<Nafallo> hi! where do I change Status on support tickets? :-)
<jamesh> Kinnison: stub will be in London next week ...
* ddaa notes with great satisfaction that the emacs import is now up to revision 40936
<jamesh> how many revs do you think it has?
<ddaa> 76334 revs on MAIN
<ddaa> sadly, it's a roomba import ATM
<ddaa> meaning we'll have to start it over again on hoover before publishing it
<ddaa> also, as usual, there's no guarantee it's going to pass the final cross check at the end
* ddaa will run the python import directly on hoover
<ddaa> kudos to the emacs sysadmin, it only lost the cvs connection once, on the initial changeset (most import do, cvs appears to be unable to do check-out like operation in the same connection as a rlog)
<stub> So we can no longer import SVN branches if there is no longer a corresponding sourcepackage?
<ddaa> stub: http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> stub: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/46240
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46240 in launchpad-bazaar "posting $series/+source yields a confusing warning" [High,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> Known problem, but merely confusing, and relatively low profile.
<stub> ta
<sabdfl> ddaa: do those imports go much more quickly with native-bzr tech?
<ddaa> Yes, the diff*history cost of baz was a real killer for really large branches.
<ddaa> So we squashed down a really large quadratic factor on the cost of large initial imports.
<ddaa> But it's still short of blindingly fast
<ddaa> The emacs import has been running since Tuesday 07:10
<ddaa> My uninformed performance guess is that most of cost lies in server round-trip. SVN import almost certainly do many more requests than they have to. CVS is probably better off. But in both cases we are still server-roundtrip bound, and we can probably do pipelining.
<ddaa> But since it's a guess and not a profiling result, it's virtually worthless.
<ddaa> Mh, actually, just since wednesday 07:10, it seems
<cprov> good morning, guys 
<mpt_> hi cprov
<mpt_> SteveA, pong
<mpt_> cprov, did you see the message from Roshan Shariff on ubuntu-devel@?
<cprov> mpt_: hi, not I'm not subscribed, can you forward it to me (btw, I will subscribe myself rigth now)
<mpt_> cprov, well, it's mostly not interesting, but there's just one message about a possible soyuz problem
<mpt_> cprov, sent
<cprov> mpt_: thanks
<SteveA> hi mpt_ 
<SteveA> ddaa: so, if we can get a tarball of the whole svn repository, we could do the import from a local server
<SteveA> and much reduce the network roundtripping
<ddaa> That would indeed be an option. But we had a bad experience with tarballs of cvs repos in the past. The specific issue is that we were sometimes given only a partial tarball that did not include the CVS config information.
<ddaa> There's also the issue that tarballs may give a a transitory state of the repo.
<SteveA> what do you mean "transitory state"?
<ddaa> things like commit-in-progress
<ddaa> half done modifications
<SteveA> I don't think that would be an issue for svn
<SteveA> but even so, it would allow you to get the older history
<SteveA> and then just update for the newer stuff
<ddaa> it's an issue for any sort of database where you break the transaction abstraction.
<ddaa> the problem is not about the older stuff, it's more that we may end up with an invalid repository, or with a repository where the last commits are incorrect
<SteveA> so, import it ignoring commits for "the last 3 days"
<jamesh> ddaa: the commits in an fsfs Subversion repo should be atomic
<SteveA> then update the last three days against the actual live repository
<jamesh> they'll either be committed, or they won't be
<ddaa> jamesh: they might be atomic on the systema as a whole, but there still can be a race with the time it takes to generate the tarball.
<ddaa> I do not know the details.
<ddaa> But it's a problem congruent to why one should not back-up live filesystems with "cat", but use "dump" instead.
<ddaa> SteveA: the "import up to some point in the near past" thing is possible
<ddaa> but that does not alleviate my concern about overall repository consistency.
<ddaa> maybe it's a misplaced concern, i do not know enough about svn
<lifeless> there is a protocol in svn
<lifeless> called 'dump
<ddaa> oh, right
<lifeless> it is safe
<ddaa> We could use that.
* lifeless removes the anal plug
<lifeless> gnight all
<ddaa> that would also likely prevent people from giving us incomplete repos
<ddaa> so, yes, importing from svn dumps would be okay
<herzi_x41> can someone please delete the monkey-bubble product from launchpad? it was not created by the maintainers and the reported bug is supposed to be an ubuntu bug.
<herzi_x41> thank you
<ddaa> stub: ^^
<jamesh> herzi_x41: people can't file new bugs on it now.
<jamesh> herzi_x41: previously it was possible to file new bugs on products that hadn't explicitly stated that they were using Malone, but that has since been fixed
<mpt_> Malone's front page should be inviting volunteers to clean up those old bugs, with a link to list them all
<mpt_> if there are too many for us to fix by hand
<herzi_x41> jamesh: thank you
<looksaus> hi, I'm part of a group that is developing some code for a LocoTeam
<looksaus> our project is registered in Launchpad
<looksaus> is there a canonical way to create a mailing list for these people?
<looksaus> (within the Canonical/Ubuntu Foundation infrastructure, that is)
<looksaus> I know we can probably ask for a @lists.ubuntu.com mailing list, but is that the right way?
<lucasvo> looksaus: yes it is.
<lucasvo> afaik LP doesn't provide any mailinglist services
<looksaus> lucasvo, thx for the help
<looksaus> now I only have to find out where to ask for this @lists.ubuntu.com list
<looksaus> shouldn't be too difficult
<kiko_> mpt_, good idea. where's your patch? :)
<kiko_> oh, did I miss stub?
<kiko_> or is he travelling already?
<flacoste-lunch> kiko: good morning!
<kiko> hello francis
<kiko> I bet you are cross with me!
<mpt_> kiko, it's beyond me, but I did report a bug about it several months ago :-)
<kiko> mpt_, scratch my head thinking why that would be beyond you!
<mpt_> argh, now Malone is going to be uncooperative in returning bugs that use "malone" in the summary
* flacoste-lunch wonders what 'cross with me' means?
<mpt_> cross ~= angry
<mpt_> bug 33642
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33642 in malone "Weed out open non-bugwatch bugs on products/distros that don't use Malone" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33642
<mpt_> Similarly bug 39960
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39960 in malone "Weed out obsolete uses of bug watches" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39960
* mpt_ goes back to sleep
<flacoste-lunch> kiko: me angry? not at all! why should I be angry? because I haven't yet received my reviews, c'mon, it takes more than that for me to lose my cool :-)
<kiko> well, I've been horribly overburdeend
<flacoste-lunch> kiko: yeah, i know, plus that patch is big, do you know when you think you'll find time for it?
<kiko> flacoste-lunch, no promises. I have it half-done in vi for two days now :-(
<SteveA> kiko: did you see I did a braindump spec for tag descriptions?
<kiko> SteveA, so I did, I got emailed about it today
<kiko> SteveA, or.. hmm did I. whats's the spec name?
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+spec/tag-definition
<SteveA> BjornT pointed out an issue, which is we could have different tag definitions for the same tag in a single bug, where it has more than one target
<SteveA> I think that indicates a problem that one or both projects need to sort out out-of-band
<SteveA> so we should display both definitions in that case
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.canonical.com/OneZeroPageLayout
<sabdfl> please comment, folks, at the bottom
<kiko> sabdfl, "the leader has not yet arrived. please stand by"
<sabdfl> SteveA: i don't mind tag definitions, but it does not make sense to have them balkanised
<kiko> SteveA, +1 to what sabdfl just said.
<sabdfl> hmm... is it call time?
<kiko> sabdfl, well, that's what SteveA pinged me about!
<sabdfl> so it is
<SteveA> I don't understand what you mean.  Maybe you can explain in the phone call
* ddaa hacks around a nasty test order dependency in the cscvs test suite
<azeem> W6
<azeem> eh, sorry
<sabdfl> SteveA: kiko and i are on the call
<sabdfl> BjornT: was it you that add the screenshots to MaloneHighlights?
<SteveA> that was mpt
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> bjorn and james came up with a list of URLs
<SteveA> and the mail screenshot
<SteveA> then mpt did the actual shooting and cropping
<sabdfl> thanks mpt_
<sabdfl> i have a few tweaks, will ask him to update it
<sabdfl> a little
<sabdfl> does anyone else think that the bugtask header would be more readable if it was:
<mpt_> I should have used PillarName for the reporting-by-mail screenshot
<sabdfl> upstream evolution-exchange
<sabdfl> upstream libsoup
<SteveA> kiko is the one sending it along to the python guys
<sabdfl> ubuntu evolution-exchange
<sabdfl> debian evolution-sxchange
<kiko> SteveA, or so I am supposed to
<sabdfl> the (postfixed) thing is harder to read
<sabdfl> mpt_: could I ask you to tweak those screenshots a little?
<jamesh> depends on which bit of the target name you consider important
<sabdfl> they are very classy - thanks for that
<mpt_> sure, mail me the exact changes required
* mpt_ really should be asleep :-)
<jamesh> the package/product name or the distro name/that it is an upstream
<sabdfl> mpt_: well done. night :-)
<sabdfl> mail sent
* bradb & # lunch
<sabdfl> WHOA
<sabdfl> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/dapper.0
<sabdfl> kiko: ^^^ not cool
<kiko> sabdfl, yeah, clunky isn't it.
<Mr-Petah> wow
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<bluefoxicy> kiko~
<bluefoxicy> safllowperson says to ask you to extract information from the tables
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi bradb 
* bradb msgs
<flacoste-lunch> kiko: ping
<kiko> flacoste-lunch, ahooo
<kiko> what's the flavor?
<kiko> didn't mean to interrupt lunch
<flacoste> no interruption, i'm back ;-)
<bradb> if I do foo.bar = UTC_NOW, do I have to reretrive "foo" before foo.bar will return a datetime value? (instead of returning the SQL of the SQLConstant UTC_NOW)
<Mr-Petah> i have one question, any people from canary islands?
<kiko> bradb, not sure -- jamesh would know though
<bradb> I decided to just instantiate it as a datetime object instead
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Volver... no s cuando, pero volver... xD | http://mrpetah.homelinux.net ) | Desde: ( Viernes, Ahosto 4, 2006. 16:45:48 ) Xlack v2.1
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  busy?
<kiko> yes
<bluefoxicy> kay.
<kiko> terribly today
* bluefoxicy comes up with something else to do for the moment.
<LarstiQ> hello bluefoxicy 
<bluefoxicy> Hi winedev guy
* LarstiQ giggles
<bluefoxicy> I haven't seen you in a coon's age, or whatever the term is
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> had some shifts in priorities
<bluefoxicy> I'm trying to get a job; meanwhile I've been spitting out random ideas, tracking what's going on in Ubuntu, generally trying to do whatever to keep from being bored.
<bluefoxicy> I specced out a hardened team like the one in Gentoo for Ubuntu, just to amuse myself; nobody'd ever set something like that up, it's a battlefield.  Also I took interest in pitti's automated crash reporter and came up with a way to keep the massive workload of sifting through reports in check; and am looking at isolating probable security vulnerabilities using the reports.
<LarstiQ> that does sound like you are keeping yourself busy
<bluefoxicy> well if I don't, I get bored.  then I talk in #-devel a lot, and the devs get pissed at me.
* LarstiQ grins
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  currently I need to catch one of these guys when they're not busy and bribe them to get a couple statistics out of the launchpad database for me ;)  But it's not a priority
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: you could try mailing launchpad-users?
<bluefoxicy> I think users don't have the kind of access I need.  I basically need bug counts per month for Ubuntu, and possibly some other stuff (It would be interesting to also graph the number of bugs closed; number of duplicates; number of confirmed bugs; and number of newly triaged bugs)
<bluefoxicy> But it's not that important, since it's just to illustrate a problem that's already known.
<LarstiQ> -users is a way to communicate with the devs that is less prone to being lost than a request on irc
<bluefoxicy> ah
<LarstiQ> I suppose you could also try a support ticket on launchpad
* LarstiQ never used that though
* bluefoxicy is starting to not like mailing lists because he's on a billion of them.
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: how about figuring out if the support tracker works? :)
<bluefoxicy> heh sure why not.
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  should I file a support ticket under Ubuntu or Launchpad, is now the issue.
<bluefoxicy> right.  Launchpad.
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1381 Well it posts :)
<LarstiQ> reading that it might even be fit for a spec, but we'll see what happens
<bluefoxicy> oww my fucking skull *ingests a melted Ginger altoids and his sinuses go nuts* X_X
#launchpad 2006-08-05
<mpt__> bluefoxicy, "came up with a way to keep the massive workload of sifting through reports in check"?
<mpt__> Tell me about that :-)
<bradb> HamAssassin?
<bluefoxicy> mpt__: pitti is doing some sort of automated problem reporting in Ubuntu, where it'll catch crashes and get a bunch of debugging data, then turn that into backtraces and crash conditions
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  problem:  Ubuntu puts out updated Firefox.  Update is fucked.  3.2 million reports (same bug) come in in the next hour because firefox crashes.
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  I figure you can't easily automate the process of finding duplicates, because more or less different types of bugs reveal themselves under different conditions and also you can only get "mostly" correct results under specific sets of assumptions
<kiko> bluefoxicy, it's interesting that we have /some/ ways of detecting duplicates
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  so what I came up with is, let people SEARCH the reports based on all the characteristics you can come up with on an automated report; and let them chose their heuristic parameters.  Quick and dirty
<kiko> bluefoxicy, for instance, if we have crash logs, we can try fingerprinting them.
<kiko> bluefoxicy, if we have bugwatches, we can detect if two bugs point to the same bug.
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  at the point that you have a crash reporter, you tell people to stop submitting crashes through the bug reporter and just send them through the automated report system. :)
<kiko> agreed there.
<mpt__> bluefoxicy, right, I assumed that we don't want to report a bug for every crash
<kiko> and indeed part of the strategy for avoiding dupes is to push people to the support tracker
<kiko> or some other, separate-from-the-bugtracker, triaging mechanism
<mpt__> Nor do we want to report a support tracker request for every crash
<mpt__> Launchpad is not the solution to this problem :-)
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  nods.  But you can't take every manually-reported "firefox crashed" bug and find that it's a SIGSEGV when the instruction pointer leaves some_function() and attempts to execute {unmapped,non-executable} memory
<kiko> crashes are special because we actually know they are crashes
<kiko> most bugs are unfortunately more subtle and thus require manual triage
<mpt__> bluefoxicy, are you familiar with the Oops system?
<kiko> but it's nice if the triage can happen outside of the bugtracker
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  program says "oops I died"?  :)
<kiko> bluefoxicy, sure, you can't, but the trick is to get users /not/ to file bugs in that situation.
<mpt__> bluefoxicy, when Launchpad crashes it generates an "oops report"
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  nods.
<mpt__> and matsubara aggregates these each week and reports bugs for each *kind* of crash
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  also "Also I took interest in pitti's automated crash reporter and came up with a way to keep the massive workload of sifting through reports in check" was the full context :)
<mpt__> bluefoxicy, I've been designing the GUI for that crash reporter, so how the back end works is highly relevant :-)
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  I was talking about stuff in ubuntu at the time, not launchpad itself, sorry  :)  little off topic.
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  ah.    http://bluefox.kicks-ass.org/stuff/bluefox/slides/pseudo_heuristic_searching/img0.html then :)
<mpt__> bluefoxicy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashReporting
<bluefoxicy> and yes slide 5 is lacking data; it's also not very much important
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports  -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReportsTagging
<bluefoxicy> mpt__:  also it would be nice if people brought to my attention that such things are around, re   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashReporting <-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReportsNotification
<mpt__> I could say exactly the same thing
<mpt__> oh, I did find it
<mpt__> Well, I found the former but not the latter
<bluefoxicy> mmm.
<mpt__> I had no idea that you were interested in the subject, let alone what your nickname was.
<bluefoxicy> ah, yeah.  Actually my nickname is registered on launchpad
<bluefoxicy> amusingly I'll talk to people about specs and they'll be like "yeah that guy is a nut" not realizing ... :>
<mpt__> So for Edgy we can't do anything fancy, just make it easy for people to report a bug if they want to
<bluefoxicy> http://bluefox.kicks-ass.org/stuff/bluefox/slides/pseudo_heuristic_searching/img12.html  <-- the notes are fugly but this is one interesting case, sometimes a SIGSEGV and a SIGILL are the same bug.
<mpt__> and hopefully I'll get to discuss this with sfllaw and pitti (and maybe matsubara?) at the next UDS.
<mpt__> or jamesh
<bluefoxicy> yeah, edgy is way too close to do any fancy stuff
<bluefoxicy> I was thinking about trying to sneak into the next developer's summit, except I have no way to get there
<bluefoxicy> mpt__: I'm also looking at documenting crashes that indicate possible security flaws
<bluefoxicy> any crash that indicates either the instruction pointer moved in ways it shouldn't or that someone was writing somewhere they shouldn't be (i.e. unmapped memory) shows a way to mess with program flow, possibly hijack the program
<bluefoxicy> which makes things very fuzzy
<bluefoxicy> since that's just about every crash (SIGILL and SIGSEGV)
<bluefoxicy> but double-free() and stack smashes are explicitly detected; again, though, this is fuzzy since now we KNOW there's a hole but we also know that we stop it if someone attacks it so we don't care quite so much as we might.
<bluefoxicy> But that's my end goal :)
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i'm ubuntu member since a few weeks but i haven't yet my @ubuntu.com email adress
<Sp4rKy> is it normal ?
<kiko> Sp4rKy, nope, it's a bug. you can file a bug on elmo though
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> just send it an email
<Sp4rKy> should i manually add my ?
<Sp4rKy> oups
<kiko> well
<kiko> you can mail new@bugs.launchpad.net yes
<Sp4rKy> k
<Sp4rKy> i've wrote a query to elmo 
<kiko> right
<kiko> well it's kinda late around there so you could try tomorrow morning
<kiko> or monday
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> but as he's only away , i 've wrote to him
<Sp4rKy> and i just let my computer started
<Sp4rKy> thx
<kiko-zzz> sure thing
* Mr-Petah ha vuelto ( Ausente 11 hours 35 mins 14 secs )
* Mr-Petah bye all!, i go to the meeting!
<sabdfl> help
<SteveA> hi mark
<SteveA> what's up?
<SteveA> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> what's a zope Interaction?
<SteveA> are you seeing a test failure in the karmacategory.txt doctest?
<sabdfl> nup
<SteveA> I've had that fail in PQM a few times.  Looks like an ordering issue.
<sabdfl> long pause, then a crash in webapp/launchbag.py
<sabdfl> far, far, far from anything i'm touching
<sabdfl> line 67
<SteveA> you need to update your zope checkout
<SteveA> stub mailed the list -- needed to pull a more recent upstream to get some sessions fixes
<SteveA>   bzr pull sftp://devpad.canonical.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/sourcecode/zope
<SteveA> or just bzr pull from your zope directory
<SteveA> should do it
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> i just recently rsync'd down from the rocketfuel-built dir, though
<SteveA> seeing as you asked, the interaction is a thread-local that keeps track of the request in progress on the current thread and the principals associated with it
<sabdfl> ah
<SteveA> did you rsync it from chinstrap?
<sabdfl> hmm... maybe
<sabdfl> no, sodium
<SteveA> use sodium (aliased as devpad.canonical.com, to avoid distruption in future changes of machine)
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> that is strange
<SteveA> stick the full traceback on https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/
<SteveA> and I'll see if it makes any sense to me
<sabdfl> oh, sec
<sabdfl> there's a crash just before that
<sabdfl> an IntegrityError tht *is* related to what i'm touching
<sabdfl> then it pauses, and crashes on the redirect
<sabdfl> interesting
<SteveA> hmm.  maybe it hoses the database connection, and then doesn't do an abort properly in the publisher
<SteveA> something like that
<SteveA>   latest revision: Fri 2006-07-28 08:27:39 +0100
<SteveA> that's the latest revision in my zope tree, fwiw
<SteveA> although it sounds like you've found the problem
<SteveA> I'm still interested to see the TB of the interaction error
* SteveA -> lunch
<sabdfl> i have the same revision
<sabdfl> will paste you the TB shortly
<sabdfl> http://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileWlooqp.html
<sabdfl> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileWIooqp.html
<sabdfl> sorry, the latter
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> so, database connection was hosed.  we try to render an oops page in the same transaction
<SteveA> but the transaction won't accept any more statements/queries
<SteveA> we didn't yet load the Person who is logged in
<SteveA> so we get an error when trying to display information about the user
<sabdfl> interesting
<SteveA> what we should do is start a totally fresh transaction for the error handling
<SteveA> including clearing caches etc.
<sabdfl> it seems that SQLobject happily passed None to a field which had been told should be notNull
<SteveA> that way, the error page will always render
<SteveA> nice.  a whole bunch of bugs.
<SteveA> I'll file a bug about error handling and transactions, anyway.
<SteveA> lunching.  back later.
<Kamion> Has stub been around at all recently?
<Kamion> I need somebody to do the DELETE of a bogus distrorelease that kiko mailed the launchpad list last night about
<Kamion> because its presence is crashing the publisher in a way I don't think can easily be worked around
<Kamion> (very urgent, unfortunately)
<elmo> 'cos it's a weekend and we can't expect our DBAs to be around, I'm going to cowboy this on production - I've tested it in a transaction and 'dapper.0' is referenceless, so it's a single delete which I can undo if it causes problems
<sabdfl> yeeeeHAAA!
<sabdfl> go elmo
<quail> evening all
<plhardy> sadbfl: hello i am brand new and wanted to join ubuntu team and i wanted especially you to convince me to do so.
<plhardy> too bad he's already away
<dsas> plhardy: The best way to "join" the ubuntu team is to just start contributing to things and helping out. See http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<dsas> (incidentally, this is probably the wrong channel for discussing such things) 
<lifeless> dsas: rather than saying its the wrong channel, you might try saying '#ubuntu-motu is a channel with many people that would love to talk about that' or something
<lifeless> dsas: just saying its the wrong channel is not all that helpful
<dsas> lifeless: I thought of that, but it depends on how you want to get involved. The page I linked to links to team specific pages which tell you the right IRC channel.
<sabdfl> plhardy: welcome aboard :-)
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there good documentation for converting tests from the older format to the new one?
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, yeah, there's a wiki doc.
<kiko-zzz> lemme find it
<kiko-zzz> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PageTests?highlight=%28test%29
<sabdfl> thanks kiko
<kiko-zzz> enjoy
<sabdfl> what's the standard way to test for a page that should require login?
<sabdfl> let me know and i'll update the doc
<sabdfl>  (different to testing if your login actually has permission to see a particular page)
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, log in using anon_browser and verify the redirect to +login?
<sabdfl> i guess...
<kiko-zzz> seems to me like the only way to actually test it
<sabdfl> damn, this is a very nice system
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, it's super-nice actually
<kiko-zzz> okay catch you later time to hit the mountains
<sabdfl> anybody know how to get a particular form with the testbrowser, when there is no name or id on the form?
<Mez> hey, what prequisites do you need to work on a team branch ?
<Mez> and are branch pushes on the supermirror as they used to be?
<sabdfl> Mez: no prereqs, and yes I believe everything is as it was
<Mez> sabdfl: including the amount of time to wait between pushing and seeing it via HTTP ?
<Mez> (and I mean - for a team branch - you have to be in the team to push to it i presume?)
<Mez> oh, and hi btwe
<LarstiQ> yes, I do believe the time before it is mirrored should decrease
<LarstiQ> but it works fine ime
<Mez> the old supermirror time to mirror was a joke :P
<Mez> anyone able to remove stuff from the bazaar? it seems a push failed and it wont let me push again 
<Mez> lots of errors
<Mez> who actually runs the supermirror
<LarstiQ> Mez: you should be able to use an sftp client to move stuff out of the way
<LarstiQ> Mez: if that doesn't work, ask one of the launchpad admins
<Mez> what stuff do I need to move out of the way
<LarstiQ> just the branch dir should suffice
<Mez> how do i get rid of it it's telling me it's failing
<LarstiQ> what is the exact command and error you are getting?
<Mez> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~katapult-dev/katapult/0.3.x-dev': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<LarstiQ> that should not be a problem if you remove the '0.3.x-dev' dir using a normal sftp client (as bundeled with openssh)
<LarstiQ> however, it looks like katapult might have set up some vcs-imports or the like
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/katapult-dev/+branch/katapult/0.3.x-dev
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> how do i do an rm -rf on sftp ?
<Mez> I dont have access to delete it
<LarstiQ> hmm, I can't find that either
<Mez> I dont have access to delete it just delete the files underneath it
<LarstiQ> Mez: I don't see one of the lp devs that could do this for you around right now
<LarstiQ> stub would be the one to ask I think, untill it is possible to do so yourself
<LarstiQ> Mez: perhaps a support ticket is the best option for now?
<Mez> hmmles
<Mez> it's ok I know why
<Mez> I just need a client that has an ability to remove lots of things
<Mez> bah
<Kamion> Mez: one moment
<Kamion> Mez: hmm, ok, neither sftp nor psftp (putty-tools) seem to be able to do that
<Kamion> Mez: try mounting it using Places -> Connect to Server and using nautilus?
<Kamion> failing that at least sftp and psftp both support globbing in the rm command, even if not recursion
<Mez> Kamion - globbing worked... but still wont let me remove the dir :(
<Mez> globbing doesnt work for rmdir though
<Mez> oh, and Kamion: I'm not a Gnome User + I'm at an internet cafe and they wont let me use linux here
<Kamion> psftp does support rmdir globbing
<Kamion> at least according to http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter6.html#psftp
<Kamion> you should be able to get psftp for Windows
<Mez> yeah - using psftp - sftp onlinux doesnt
<Mez> (ssh -> sftp)
<Kamion> apt-get install putty-tools <- psftp on Linux
<Mez> but meh - I still dont have permission
<Mez> Kamion: not my server i was connectign to
<Kamion> extract the binary from the .deb then :)
<Mez> Kamion: I'm lazy - If I wanted to I could login to a pbuildf, install it on that and use it from there :D
<Mez> but I'm lazy
<Mez> anyways ... I got to go
<plhardy> i saw a specification https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/old-kernels-removal i think it should make clear that no user compiled is ever removed with that method.
<plhardy> i don't now how to add this comment on the spec without any rights...
<Kamion> (a) there's little point until it's fleshed out with a wiki page; subscribe to it and you'll be told if it gets anywhere beyond a braindump; (b) I think that spec might well be superseded by something like dependency-removal although I'd have to go hunting to be sure; (c) that's an Ubuntu specification, so is not really on-topic for #launchpad - this channel's for the infrastructure
<plhardy> you (a) point answerd was then on-topic ? 
<Kamion> *shrug*
<plhardy> i ever do many mistakes but normaly never twice the same :-)
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneReleaseManagement does not seem publically viewable :(
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: what do you need to know there?
<sabdfl> happy to tell you what that's about
<sabdfl> it's to make it easier for the distro team to track bugs that are important for them to fix before a release
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: currently, our workflow with bzr is to keep track of bugs in the 'current' version, and will close them if fixed there. This doesn't allow for bugs to be kept for different versions.
<sabdfl> and the same for upstream
<sabdfl> ok, this is what you will want, then
<LarstiQ> possibly series and milestones already do this, but I wanted to look at that spec
<sabdfl> you create a series, then you can nominate and approve/decline bugs to be fixed in that series
<LarstiQ> and if malone didn't have it planned yet, it might be an idea to start one (perhaps based on the debian bts)
<sabdfl> start one what?
<LarstiQ> spec
<sabdfl> i think this will do what you want
<sabdfl> it's pretty simple
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: so, will that enable bugs to stay open for 0.8, and be closed for 0.9?
<sabdfl> yes
<LarstiQ> great :)
<sabdfl> you can track bugs in 0.8 and 0.9 separately
<sabdfl> and trunk, of course
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: having that concern adressed, is there any reason to not have all launchpad specs public?
<LarstiQ> or well, the wiki content
<LarstiQ> perhaps to motivate work on having the wiki be superseded by blueprint itself?
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: there is private code in some of the specs, and features that are confidential
<sabdfl> how else are we to surprise our users at christmas?
<LarstiQ> hehe :)
<LarstiQ> fair enough
* jamesh gets another 30-mergepeople.txt pqm failure
<lucasvo> is it possible to select a i18n-po file for rosetta out of a mirrored bzr branch?
#launchpad 2006-08-06
<Nafallo> gnight
<sivang> re
<sivang> morning
<[cro] smiley> how to remove release series at launchpad.net?
<lucasvo> [cro] smiley: afaik not possible
<lucasvo> only renaming
<[cro] smiley> lucasvo, and how to remove Packages by distribution?
<[cro] smiley> lucasvo, i've added these by mistake:https://launchpad.net/products/tsaver/+distributions
<lucasvo> that, idon't know
<[cro] smiley> should i report a bug or what?
<Nafallo> [cro] smiley: that's the only way to fly :-)
<lucasvo> [cro] smiley: sabdfl doesn't like deleting so you practiacally can't delete anything in LP
* Nafallo is away: Jag r upptagen
* Nafallo is back (gone 00:47:38)
<Mez> stub, ping
<Mez> stub isnt here
<Mez> any lp admin: ping
<sabdfl> how do i leave a message for the user?
<Mez> sabdfl: on here ? or in LP ?
#launchpad 2007-07-30
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Amaranth> Can ppa packages not depend on other things in my ppa?
<Amaranth> for building, i mean
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<mdke> thanks for your emails yesterday. So I uploaded lots of tarballs with pot/po files inside - should I expect a notification email for each one? I haven't received any yet
<carlos> mdke: yes, you will get it
<carlos> though, the queue is quite busy with OO.org imports
<carlos> so it will take a while
<mdke> carlos: ah, I see. I'm keen to find out whether I've broken anything
<carlos> we are already on something to speed it  a bit so big uploads like that doesn't delay the queue so much...
<mdke> carlos: like, 2 days, or more?
<carlos> mdke: well... could be even more, I need to check how's going, but we already have more than 10 days of delay for file uploads :-(
<carlos> once oo.org finish it would be faster
<carlos> we got 3 different versions of oo.org (security upload)
<carlos> and we were not ready for such huge load
<mdke> blimey
<mdke> ok, thanks.
<mdke> is danilo around these days?
<carlos> he should, yes
<mdke> cool
<mdke> I'll email him
<carlos> mdke: ok
<carlos> mdke: btw, did you have any problem with kubuntu-docs?
<mdke> carlos: I haven't touched them for a while
<carlos> isn't it being updated too?
<mdke> not at the moment; if I find the time then I will.
<mdke> maybe someone else will help
<carlos> ok
<mdke> what sort of problems?
<Hobbsee> mdke: i'd ask nixternal about them
<mdke> yes
<carlos> mdke: permission problems like you had with ubuntu-docs
<mdke> carlos: ah, ok. I didn't try; if I do I'll let you know
<carlos> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #129187 in soyuz "process-upload.py ignores "upload directory" command line argument" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129187
<imbrandon> morning fellas
<imbrandon> can someone explain why i would get a "Failed to upload" from the dogfood PPA ( https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~imbrandon/+archive/+build/348672 )
<imbrandon> its my first attempt at using the ppa , so i might have done something offbase
<imbrandon> also is there plans to be able to target non-devlopment releases but still supported like feisty ? does the debian/changelog version entry just need to reflect this for it to work, like the normal archive ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Not sure about the failed to upload; that's something going very wrong in Soyuz's innards... but the latter should be achievable just by setting it in the changelog.
<imbrandon> so it should handle 2 uploads of the same version for diffrent releases ?
<Fujitsu> Hm, maybe not.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> trying to see how this can be usefull for backport testing too
<imbrandon> and other things
<Fujitsu> IIRC something explodes if there's a naming conflict... Was the failed to upload likely to conflict with a previous upload?
<imbrandon> no it was my first and only upload thus far
<imbrandon> just activated it a bit ago
<Fujitsu> Argh, lolcode!?
* Fujitsu runs away.
<imbrandon> bleh, its a good test package :)
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<imbrandon> from the log it seemed to have built fine , etc , something else bombed
<Fujitsu> It's nothing to do with the build. It's some internal Soyuz failure which only deities can explain.
<jamesh> imbrandon: I am not sure if any of the Soyuz guys are around at the moment.  perhaps you could file a bug report?
<imbrandon> hrm it might be because i had section: unknown instead of section: universe/devel in the control
* imbrandon re-uploads
<jamesh> imbrandon: even if it is user error, it sounds like the error reporting is inadequate
<imbrandon> :)
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: A dodgy section would cause the source publishing to fail too, so I doubt that's the issue.
<bigjools> imbrandon: do you need any help filing a bug report for that?
<imbrandon> bigjools, no but i just wanted to confirm it was indeed a bug first
<imbrandon> bbiab
<bigjools> imbrandon: it's worth filing a bug, even if it isn't one, because it will help improve Soyuz, as you clearly have some problem
<Fujitsu> AFAIK, no build is ever meant to hit Failed to Upload, so it is a bu.
<Fujitsu> *bug
<Ng> imbrandon: fwiw, my uploads to PPA over the weekend got Failed To Upload too, even though the logs suggest the built fine. I'm gonna poke cprov about it later :)
<imbrandon> k
<Amaranth> Can ppa packages not depend on other things in my ppa when building?
<bigjools> I don't see why not
<imbrandon> Amaranth, yes they use the ppa they are building in and the official archive both
<Amaranth> all my stuff is in depwait for things that are in my ppa
<imbrandon> Amaranth, well seems like a bug then, as the faq states otherwise
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: You need to specify the section if it's != main
<Amaranth> it's main
<Amaranth> but the version goes from 1:0.5.1 to 0.5.1
<ore4444> Hello. I want to be able to review and modify package translations in hebrew. How can I become a moderator? Do I need to prove myself worthy? :)
<ore4444> Anybody here? :-S
<mwhudson> yes, but i can't answer your question
<mwhudson> i think the answer is "yes" though
<ore4444> I've checked the site over and over again. I can't see a single page where they answer the question. Not in the translation pages and not in the FAQ.
<ore4444> Am I not looking in the right place?
<mwhudson> oh, ffs, the https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+about page mentions a dead mailing list
<ore4444> Not dead, just closed...
<mwhudson> well, yes
<mwhudson> it's a stale link
<ore4444> Found it :)
<ore4444> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-he/+join
<ore4444> Thank you
* Hobbsee wonders what's caused all the timeouts when searching.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> could anybody rename https://launchpad.net/glib glib2.0?
<Markon> hi all
<ore4444> Hi there
<j^> where can i change the bug url of a product?
<j^> https://launchpad.net/network-manager/+edit only has homepage
<j^> wanted to add upstream bugtracker: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=NetworkManager
<ubotu> New bug: #129233 in rosetta "https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+about refers to rosetta-users" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129233
<Markon> Hi all, I would register a new project, that consists of a book, on launchpad. Is it possible ? 
<carlos> Markon: is it using a free/open license?
<carlos> that's the only requirement we have to register projects
<Markon> yes, it's a free license
<Markon> so it's possible, very good. I thought launchpad was useful only for software. ok.
<Markon> Thank you :)
<Hobbsee> heya matsubara 
<matsubara> hello Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :)
<dpm> Hi, since the daily language packs were moved to http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu-langpack/ubuntu/ some days ago, they do not seem to work anymore. I get a notification on update-notifier that there are new versions available, but upon installation, they keep being shown as new in update-notifier. Someone else from our translation team has experienced the same behaviour.
<dpm> I know they are probably not officially supported, but I thought I'd ask in any case: are the language packs still maintaned? Have they been moved again somewhere else?
<dpm> s/language packs/daily language packs/
<ubotu> New bug: #129248 in blueprint "[request]  enable BBCode or similar in launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129248
<superm1> Hey guys.  I was wondering about PPA, will there be support in it to do non dev releases?  So that say a testing of a feisty backports or edgy-backports will be feasible?
<Rinchen> bigjools, ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #129295 in rosetta "PO import fails with ForbiddenAttribute instead of failing with AssertionError" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129295
<mdke> are there any documents about hosting bzr branches on launchpad? a quick search of h.l.n hasn't revealed anything
<LarstiQ> mdke: https://code.launchpad.net/+about ?
<LarstiQ> although it's not the page I was looking for 
<superm1> mdke, what kind of information are you looking for?
<mdke> superm1: how to create branches, how to implement different workflows with them, etc
<mdke> LarstiQ: doesn't seem to be very comprehensive, but I'll read through
<mdke> I've found something on ddaa's blog actually that might help
<LarstiQ> yeah, that one and the one by jamesh are good (google juice wise also)
<ddaa> there's also help.launchpad.net
<ddaa> the stuff on my blog is outdated
<superm1> the basic workflow for creating a branch is a matter of 'bzr init' and 'bzr push sftp://USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~USER/project/NAME'
<superm1> to at least get started
<ddaa> the sabdfl wrote some good doc on help.launchpad.net
<LarstiQ> my, this is all new
<LarstiQ> superm1: I believe mdke is aware of that ;)
<ddaa> superm1: except change sftp with bzr+ssh if you have a recent bzr
<superm1> ddaa, is that faster?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> much
<mdke> ddaa: I searched help.l.n without finding anything. can you give me a good pointer?
<superm1> how recent of a bzr are you saying? as in gutsy bzr or feisty?
<LarstiQ> mdke: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting
<ddaa> https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching
<mdke> omg. The search function is totally broken :)
<mdke> thanks both
<ddaa> https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch?highlight=%28bazaar.launchpad.net%29
<ddaa> yes, it is
<ddaa> you click on "FindPage" for the search that actually works
<mdke> it doesn't use the actual title search, but rather the 404 page
<mdke> who does the theme for that wiki?
<ddaa> no idea
<ddaa> I hope that's a contractor...
<mdke> i'll poke newz
* ddaa goes back at gaming
<mdke> thanks for your help ddaa / LarstiQ / superm1 
<ddaa> superm1: you need at least 0.17 for bzr+ssh, I think
<superm1> ah so gutsy+
<ddaa> yes
<superm1> well i might have to backport that to feisty locally if its that much faster
<ddaa> there's an apt source on bazaar-vcs.org
<ddaa> no wheel reinventing, please :)
* mdke goes looking for that too
<LarstiQ> and if all else fails, just run bzr from source
<superm1> thx ddaa, i'll grab it later
<LarstiQ> although perhaps I shouldn't be encouraging that ;P
<ddaa> and if really all else fail, start a python interpreter, import bzrlib, and ask for directions on #bzr (just joking!)
<LarstiQ> hahahaha
* LarstiQ can't think of anything to top that
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> you can
<ddaa> just do sftp manually and read the python code to find what you need to do :P
<ddaa> real hardcore ones will do sftp with telnet
<ddaa> </silly>
<LarstiQ> sure enough, it _can_ be topped
* LarstiQ should organise a western european bzr sprint again.
<oojah> Change that "z" for an "a" and it could get interesting.
<Rinchen> mdke, yes it's newz. mrevell is the contact for that wiki thought.  ddaa, fyi
<mdke> Rinchen: thanks. I've talked to him already
<mdke> no doubt he will sort it soon
<anachronik> heyheyhey
#launchpad 2007-07-31
<thumper> morning
<superm1> it would appear something is wrong with one of the amd64 PPA build boxes: http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/7799004/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.lcdproc_0.5.1-3ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<superm1> to that effect, any idea how to remove old packages from ppa?
<superm1> so they can be resubmitted?
<soren> superm1: Why?
<superm1> soren, i asked a few questions
<superm1> which one
<superm1> i'm assuming you saw mine about removing old packages from PPA though, i had one get uploaded missing a dependency
<superm1> and didn't want to bump the version
<soren> superm1: You can trigger a rebuid from the web interface.
<soren> superm1: rebuild, even.
<superm1> i forgot to add dpatch to its build-deps, so it can't apply my patch 
<superm1> so it would make most sense to clear it out and reupload
<soren> superm1: Ah, I thought you meant that one of the packages in its Depends: was missing.
<superm1> soren, ah should have made myself more clear
<superm1> so is there a way to clear it out?
<soren> superm1: Don't know.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<superm1> hi mpt, i had a question earlier about ppas, perhaps you can answer?
<mpt> superm1, probably not sorry, I know very little about PPAs
<superm1> mpt, who should I watch for to bug about it?
<mpt> cprov
<superm1> alright will do
<Fujitsu> superm1: Looks to me like a mirror was syncing. If you upload something else or wait for it to rebuild itself it should work.
<superm1> Fujitsu, the package needs to be uploaded again actually though too, a build-dep was missing
<superm1> to the ppa
<superm1> so i was wondering how to blow away the version sitting up there
<superm1> without having to bump the version number
<Fujitsu> You can't. This isn't REVU.
<superm1> well the PPA documentation alluded to the fact that it would be possible to take a package off of PPA
<Fujitsu> There's no UI for that yet, and I've seen no mention of it appearing soon.
<superm1> at this point, could I sftp into the space its at?
<superm1> and pull it out that way?
<Fujitsu> No.
<superm1> :( Ok.
<Fujitsu> At this stage in PPA development, once a package is there it is there, unless it is dominated or whatever strange term they use.
<jamesh> superm1: information about the contents of the archive are maintained in the database
<Fujitsu> It has to generate Packages, Sources, etc.
<superm1> Ok. well i'll be more careful about things that get uploaded there from now on then
<jamesh> the archive is generated from that information
<superm1> my other question was about the feasibility of doing feisty or edgy on PPA for backporting tests.  Will that be happening?
<Fujitsu> AFAIK you can just upload with a different suite in the changelog.
<superm1> great!  haven't tried yet, but saw in PPA docs that it said for current "development" release
<Fujitsu> I have feisty stuff in my PPA, so I presume it's possible.
<mpt> eureka
<tyoc> People, I dont understand exactly, I do locally bzr init, [changes, add] , bzr commit, pull sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/+junk/SomeNameForTheBranch/ , then in other folder I can get the branch bzr checkout https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/+junk/SomeNameForTheBranch/, but from this folder doing bzr pull sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/+junk/SomeNameForTheBranch/ fail?????
<spiv> tyoc: you're making a checkout of a readonly location.
<tyoc> mmm, thus is only possible if I do checkout from sftp?
<spiv> tyoc: but pull tries to update the branch (not just the checkout), so I'm guessing that's why it fails.
<spiv> You could make a local branch "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/..."
<spiv> Or make a checkout over sftp, yeah.
<spiv> (or bzr+ssh)
<tyoc> OK
<tyoc> that is what I want to get 
<anachronik> heyheyhey
<thumper> lifeless, spiv, jamesh: review meeting?
<carlos> morning
<mpt> thumper, can I have a two-minute slot at the reviewer meeting (whenever it is)?
<thumper> mpt: it was supposed to be 20 minutes ago
<thumper> I have to go and cook shortly
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> thumper: I suppose we should have the meeting soon then.
<thumper> jamesh: that would be good if possible
<jamesh> (I wasn't looking at my IRC window earlier)
<jamesh> spiv, BjornT, lifeless: review meeting?
<BjornT> sure, i'm here
<spiv> Sure.
<jamesh> we may as well start then.
<jamesh> is everyone happy having the next meeting the same time next week?
<thumper> I am
<BjornT> yes
<jamesh> (by same time, I mean 24 minutes ago :)
<thumper> I have a google calendar reminder that SMSs me
<jamesh> the queue is getting a bit long
<thumper> that it is
<jamesh> three of the overdue ones are mine :(
<spiv> I've been sick, but I'm catching up today.
<thumper> jamesh: the enum one that you have has already been looked over by barry
<thumper> so you could punt that
<lifeless> I haven't allocated today; I did allocate yesteday.
<lifeless> I'll do today shortly.
<lifeless> been in deep lifting mode.
<jamesh> spiv: will you be able to get yours done, or do you want some reallocated?
<spiv> I should fine.
<spiv> If not, I'll punt them back to rejected.
<lifeless> who should you fine?
<spiv> Should *be* fine :)
<spiv> So long as I don't omit too many words ;)
<jamesh> okay, so I guess the queue is long but under control then.
<jamesh> Other business
<jamesh> I believe mpt has something to say
<mpt> yo
* thumper was just going to mention that
<mpt> In Launchpad 1.1.7 there were a couple of clumsy things introduced 
<mpt> that are covered in https://launchpad.canonical.com/DesignChecklist
<mpt> I understand it may be difficult to remember non-code-related guidelines when reviewing
<mpt> so I'll just encourage you to reread that page
<mpt> particularly the "Text" and "Capitalization" sections
<thumper> mpt: one thing
<mpt> and subscribe to it if you're not subscribed already.
<thumper> it doesn't say that portlets-one is deprecated anywhere
<mpt> thumper?
<mpt> ah yes
<thumper> that was brought to my attention by jamesh I think
<mpt> I should clean up template-page.pt
<thumper> but didn't see it written down anywhere
<mpt> removing portlets-one, portlets-two, pageheading, etc
<jamesh> mpt: do the rest of the team know about this page?
<mpt> jamesh, it's linked to from the reviewer guidelines
<mpt> but I'll (hopefully) be saying the same at the other reviewer meeting.
<jamesh> mpt: how about the Launchpad developer meeting?
<mpt> hmm, good idea
<mpt> I'll propose it for the agenda
<mpt> ok, that's all from me
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> mpt: ideally the branches put up for review would already be following this checklist, rather than relying on reviewers to point out the problems after the fact
<mpt> yes
<jamesh> thank you for bringing it up here though
<jamesh> any other business?
<spiv> jamesh: ideally branches put up for review wouldn't need any comments from reviewers :)
* thumper smiles
<thumper> nothing from me
<jamesh> spiv: sure.  I am just saying that developers should be following any written guidelines we have, to minimise time spent in review
<spiv> jamesh: right :)
<jamesh> okay then.
<jamesh> meeting ends.
<lifeless> thanks jamesh
<tyoc> If I have an open project, and the owner is a open team, is there some "substantial" difference in posting code directly to the project than the team?, also if they post the same name of branch, what are the results?
<tyoc> Also if there is the list of recent revision that mean I can browse the code?
<spiv> I'm not sure what you mean by "post the same name of branch", all branches have a person/team and a project associated with them.
<tyoc> bzr push sftp://.../project/name1 and bzr push sftp://.../~team-project/name1
<spiv> And yes, if there are revisions shown for a branch in Launchpad, then the "Browse code" link should work.
<tyoc> ops  sftp://.../~team-project/project/name1
<spiv> You can't just push to /project/name1 though, there has to be a username as well.
<spiv> So both push to sftp://.../~team-project/project/name1 ?
<tyoc> I can show you 1 that apparently dosent work?
<tyoc> finally they get to name1
<tyoc> but they are pushed directly to the project and from the team
<tyoc> like this: https://code.launchpad.net/backyard/
<spiv> If you try to push a whole new branch to a location that already has a branch "bzr push", then bzr will give you an error message saying so.
<spiv> tyoc: I see those two branches, what about them doesn't work?
<tyoc> see that there is versions listing
<tyoc> but browse code dosent show
<tyoc> thought I have push 1 first, and havent checked it before
<tyoc> I push the other one
<spiv> Ah, I know what the bug is.
<spiv> mwhudson: ping ^
<spiv> tyoc: it's because you have underscores in the branch names
<spiv> You shouldn't have been able to create them with that name.
<spiv> It's a bug in the system that it let you.
<spiv> Because it breaks stuff like this :)
<tyoc> amm, I have not registered them via the web interface
<tyoc> I have only pushed them directly from the cmd line
<spiv> If you rename the branch to use e.g. a - instead of _, then it'll right itself in a couple of minutes.
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> The web interface correctly disallows it.
<tyoc> ok I see
<mwhudson> spiv: it's all cherrypy's fault
<spiv> But there's a bug in the SFTP interface atm that does allow it (plus a missing constraint in the database).
<spiv> mwhudson: well, not really, it's whoever forgot to put the constraint in the database in the first place :)
<spiv> mwhudson: you just get to deal with the fallout :)
<tyoc> only a question about semantics, you see the project and the group are open... is there "some difference"???
<spiv> tyoc: So I'd rename the branch through the web interface.
<mwhudson> spiv: plenty of blame for everyone
<tyoc> ok, thx for the help, I will remember to not use _
<tyoc> question, is only for the branch name, or allthings inside recursively?
<spiv> tyoc: not really, a branch is branch whereever it is :)
<spiv> mwhudson: hooray!
<spiv> tyoc: branches are the only things I know of that mistakenly allow _ in some circumstances.
<tyoc> but I dont need to change names of all the things inside the branch that use a "_"?
<tyoc> I guess no :D
<spiv> No, the contents of the branch are fine :)
<tyoc> ok
<tyoc> changed names, still no code, but basically Im testing :) and get used to
<tyoc> OK, they are there now, thx for the help
<spiv> tyoc: Glad I could help!
<tyoc> yey!
<ubotu> New bug: #129387 in malone "Font Size is way to big" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129387
<mwhudson> you really can't please them all :)
<menesis_> how translation upload is supposed to work? now the file sits in import queue for more than a week, does someone need to approve/import it manualy?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> how do I go about removing a translation template?
<zerok> can i use tags in bzr branches on launchpad? or basically what storage formats can i use?
<mpt> carlos, ^^
<mpt> or danilos 
<carlos> AlexC_: please, file a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<AlexC_> carlos: thank you =)
<mwhudson> i dont think you mean AlexC_
<mwhudson> oh sorry
<mwhudson> i'm mistaken
<AlexC_> ^^
<carlos> mwhudson: answering a different question :-P
<mwhudson> carlos: yeah, i can't read
<mwhudson> zerok: you can use any format on launchpad, i'm not sure i understand the question
<mwhudson> upgrading a branch is a faff currently
<zerok> mwhudson, well, i would like to use for instance dirstate-tags
<Ng> I have a branch hosted by LP which uses tags and it's not whinged at me yet :)
<mwhudson> bzr init --dirstate-tags; bzr push sftp://blah/bah
<mwhudson> zerok: sure
<mwhudson> zerok: it sounds like you've tried something and had it not work
<mwhudson> zerok: how about telling us what you've tried and how it didn't work?
<zerok> mwhudson, i haven't tried anything yet :) i was just considering putting something on launchpad and wasn't sure, whether or not tags would be supported :)
<zerok> thanks :)
<mwhudson> they are
<zerok> ok thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129399 in launchpad "New user signup: usability on confirmation page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129399
<bmm> Is there a API for launchpad? Something to download bugs/search results without parsing the HTML?
<intellectronica> bmm: not yet, unfortunately
<bmm> intellectronica: not even a kind of xmlrpc thing?
<intellectronica> bmm: it would be nice if you could write to the mailing list or raise a blueprint with the features you need, so if and when an api is designed your needs will be taken into consideration
<intellectronica> bmm: unfortunately not
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: what does bughelper use?
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: bughelper?
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: it's a tool that the bugsquad uses for bugs.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: there are xmlrpc, but afaik only ad-hoc stuff that isn't available to the public
<intellectronica> I may be wrong, though
<BjornT> bmm: an API for getting information about bugs from launchpad is planned, but it will take at least a few months before it's finished.
<BjornT> Hobbsee: bughelper parses the html
<bmm> Would it be acceptale to download and parse the HTML for personal use?
<Hobbsee> BjornT: ahhh.  what about the bugstats?
<Hobbsee> thats' waht i was thinking of
<spiv> There's just +text atm.
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/bugs/129399/+text
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129399 in launchpad "New user signup: usability on confirmation page" [Undecided,New]  
<BjornT> Hobbsee: hmm, i don't know, actually. i'd think that it parses the html as well.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: no idea what http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/stats is, which is what it seems to use
<Hobbsee> as in, how it got that info
<Kmos> Hobbsee: http://outflux.net/ubuntu/stats/
<Kmos> this is the new one
<Hobbsee> ah, thanks
* Hobbsee just went via google
<BjornT> bmm: oh, right, forgot about +text. there's also +bugs-text (e.g. https://launchpad.net/malone/+bugs-text)
<bmm> Kmos: sing python, wget and gnuplot. Probably parses HTML ;-)
<Fujitsu> Is +bugs-text searchable yet?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: no, it's not.
<bmm> BjornT: +text seems to be something that would be acceptable to parse and use :-D Then only the list would have to be HTML parsed.
<intellectronica> bmm: see https://launchpad.net/legal (bottom of the page)
<bmm> intellectornica: thanks!
<intellectronica> bmm: and don't be shy writing about your usage to the list and / or raising a blueprint :)
<Kmos> bmm: yeah, something like that
<Hobbsee> matsubara: ping if you're not busy?
<matsubara> Hobbsee: pong
<BjornT> bmm: you might be interested in https://launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs, it's what bughelper uses to get bug information from launchpad.
<bmm> k, thanks for the info all!
<cprov> good morning ...
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<Hobbsee> morning cprov 
<ubotu> New bug: #129406 in malone "IAddBugTaskForm should define its own attributes" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129406
<Hobbsee> erm?  are the permissions broken?
<Hobbsee> i would have expected that qa, ubuntu-dev could see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/129410
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Works for me...
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Anyone should be able to see it.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yes, it's changed now
<bazmatt> how does one go about to make feature requests for ubuntu?
<Kmos> bazmatt: blueprints :)
<Kmos> bazmatt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications
<Kmos> read them
<bazmatt> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #129444 in launchpad "Problems running xx-potemplate-admin.txt in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129444
<ubotu> New bug: #129447 in soyuz "Visiting builds status page without having activate PPA gives nasty error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129447
<ubotu> New bug: #129445 in launchpad "Problem with specs/07-dependencies.txt and specs/15-non-ascii-imagemap.txt pagetest in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129445
<zerok> is a team name restricted to one project? for example i just registered django-lifestream. could i for example create a team called "team" without having some possible name-clashing with other projects?
<salgado> zerok, you should use something meaningful as your team's name. that will avoid name-clashing with other teams and make it easier for people to see at a glance what the team's about
<zerok> salgado, ok, so basically there is only one global namespace for teamnames. was just wondering because django-lifestream-developers is ... quite a name ;)
<salgado> zerok, you can use just django-lifestream (or django-lifestream-devs) as the team name. the namespace for teams is not the same as the namespace for projects
<zerok> ok thanks :)
<salgado> you're welcome :)
<zerok> sorry, another dumb question: how would i delete a branch?
<mwhudson> zerok: wait until the next rollout :/
<zerok> :-(
<mwhudson> for now you can assign it to the +junk project and mark it abandoned
<mwhudson> then it won't show up in many places
<zerok> sounds like a cron ;)
<zerok> will it then get removed eventually or will it just not show up anymore?
<ubotu> New bug: #129470 in soyuz "Port BuildRecordsView and QueueRecordsView to use LaunchpadView*" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129470
<ubotu> New bug: #129471 in launchpad "python-codespeak-lib should be in the launchpad-dependencies meta-package" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129471
<superm1> cprov, ping
<cprov> superm1: pong
<superm1> Hi cprov, i was wondering about PPAs.  The documentation alludes to the ability to remove packages from one, but such functionality can't be currently found.  Is there a manual way to do so?
<cprov> superm1: yes, *very* manual for now, that's why I suggest, if there is a package bothering in your PPA, that you simply upload a new pristine version.
<cprov> superm1: if it's urgent, I can do the removal 
<superm1> very manual in the sense that i could do it myself, or i'd have to query one of you guys to remove it from a db and manually delete the files?
<superm1> its not urgent, it was just a minor mistake in the upload that will prevent the build
<superm1> and i was hoping to not have to bump the version number for that purpose
<cprov> superm1: "very manual" in a way "Only I can do it for now" :( 
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> okay well don't fret then.
<superm1> i'll be more careful with my uploads to it in the future
<cprov> superm1: bump the version, it's free :)
<cprov> superm1: don't be 'careful' we want you to be *wild* in PPAs ... superseded packages are (will be) automatically removed.
<superm1> well it was in testing a bug fix later intended for the archive, so it shouldn't start gaining new version number i had thought
<superm1> if i was going to request in the bug report to sync it from my PPA
<cprov> superm1: well, in this case I'd not recommend remove/re-uploading the same pkg version, it will screw apt in the clients that have already installed the current package.
<superm1> well in this particular case it was a build depend problem, so it didn't even build :)
<cprov> superm1: right ... anyway, bump the version 
<superm1> okay thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129487 in soyuz "Some parts of Buildmaster code are not covered by tests" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129487
<ubotu> New bug: #129491 in soyuz "Model Processors/ProcessorFamilies supported for PPA in DB" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129491
<ubotu> New bug: #129497 in launchpad-answers "Do not expire questions linked to open bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129497
<greg-g> I am the owner of a team, is there a way that I can send a message to all of the members?  (this is for a Ubuntu LoCo, fwiw)
<kiko> greg-g, not currently, though that's an open bug.
<greg-g> ok, thank kiko 
<ubotu> New bug: #129503 in launchpad-answers "do not display the call to answer when the user cannot answer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129503
<ondrej> Hi, is anyone here administering dogfood? I imported my openpgp key, it said I am going to receive an email, but I didn't get it. I tried that 3 times (the page says Keys pending validation...). I think it's some problem with the server again, does anyone know how to fix it please? Thanks a lot
<carlos> ondrej: you would need to check that with cprov
<ondrej> carlos: should I ask him privately?
<cprov> ondrej: check the documentation, dogfood doesn't send email, once you have performed the steps described in PPAQuickStart in production, send an email to ppa-beta@
<ondrej> well, in https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart, there is I should become the ubuntero, by signing the Code of Conduct, and to do that I need to impor the keys, as described in https://help.launchpad.net/ImportingYourOpenPGPKey
<cprov> ondrej: yes, all them refer to LP production, right ?
<ondrej> that's correct
<ondrej> so what kind of email should I send to ppa-beta? (I am in touch with them, they put me to the beta testers, but this problem with the pgp keys wasn't resolved yet)
<ondrej> for two days
<cprov> ondrej: you are not member of launchpad-beta-tester -> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej-certik
<ondrej> cprov: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~ondrej-certik
<ondrej> I am 
<cprov> ondrej: not in dogfood, 
<cprov> ondrej: you have to be a beta-tester in production, as I have discussed with matt revell this morning.
<ondrej> ok, I didn't know that
<ondrej> cprov: so, what should I do?
<ondrej> cprov: just to be clear - I applied to beta test the personal package archive
<ondrej> cprov: and they told me to use dogfood, since they are beta testing it
<cprov> ondrej: you will be using dogfood for PPA but we want your rights to be granted in production first
<ondrej> ok - in the production, I have my openpgp keys ok, and I signed the code of conduct
<ondrej> cprov: could you please add me to the beta testers in production then?
<cprov> ondrej: right, you are only missing membership on lp-beta-testers
<cprov> ondrej: I can't, you have to get in touch with matt revell via ppa-beta@, as I said before
<ondrej> ok, I'll ask him to add me to the beta testers in production as well
<cprov> ondrej: when you become a member I will immediately copy the right to dogfood and you will be able to use your PPA
<ondrej> cprov: but still I am kind of confused how I can sign the code of conduct without the keys. Oh, ok, so you will move it by hand. ok, I'll ask him to do it. thanks
<cprov> ondrej: btw, to avoid confusion I removed you beta-tester membership in dogfood for now, to be in sync with production.
<ondrej> cprov: ok, perfect
<cprov> ondrej: sorry for the inconvenience of the procedure, but we have to be sure that you won't lose your (PPA) rights when we move to production later.
<ondrej> cprov: no problem, I just send Matthew an email
<cprov> ondrej: great, thanks for helping us to test PPA. Looking forward to see your packages. I have to go now ... 
<ondrej> cprov: ok, thanks a lot for the help
<ondrej> cprov: see you
<kiko-afk> cprov, can we talk a bit tomorrow?
<cprov> kiko-afk: sure 
<cprov> kiko-afk: about lost thinkpad power-supplies or something more noble ? :)
<cprov> kiko-afk: morning, lunch or evening ? what will be the best for you ?
#launchpad 2007-08-01
<OpenLaunchpadsou> hi
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kblin> whatever
<OpenLaunchpadSrc> hi
<OpenLaunchpadSrc> and bye :)
<tjs> statik: G'day, I had a question about the fee-for-service aspect of LP, and was told you are the person to speak to 
<tjs> I was wondering how the translations stuff will work, and if there will be any facility to request translations in various languages for money from translators etc.
<tjs> The project I'm working on atm needs to be translated into a few languages and I thought that LP might be an option, I had heard about the commercial version a while ago
<kiko> tjs, it's definitely a possibility
<tjs> kiko: how would you see a system like that work? commercial users could request a translation for an app, and put up a bounty or something? translators would be able to be rated on their previous translations?
<tjs> s/work/working
<kiko> it could be done via a bounty, but it could also be done through a straight contract where we provided both translators and QA
<kiko> it's a matter of talking over the specific needs you have
<tjs> that would be cool
<tjs> I'll have a chat with the guys today at lunch about the idea, I'm all for getting this place onto LP :) esp if this translations stuff works out
<tjs> kiko: who should I chat with at canonical?
<kiko> tjs, statik is the correct first point of contact; I'll talk to him after you've done the initial discussion
<tjs> ok, cheers
<kiko> tjs, write to elliot@canonical.com
<tjs> ok
<Vorian> aloha
<Vorian> is it preferred to have teams set ups as <project><country><state/city/Provence if applicable>?
<mpt> unclesam, teams for what?
<Vorian> mpt, bot
<Vorian> for the US loco teams
<Vorian> :)
<viridari> I am having a problem setting up my launchpad profile and I'm wondering if this is common.  I'm trying to add my ssh2 public key and launchpad tells me "Invalid public key"
<viridari> but it is definitely a valid public key as I have been using it for years
<spiv> viridari: not common, no.
<spiv> viridari: are you sure you're pasting it as a single line?
<viridari> I am just doing a "cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub", highlight the output to the end of the last character, and paste with a middle-click.  I'm not catching the newline at the end.
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> viridari: what terminal do you use?
<viridari> likewise I can paste the output of "ssh-keygen -y" and get the same result
<viridari> konsole
<viridari> it appears to be one line with a single wrap between "ssh-dss" (space) and the rest of the key
<spiv> Hmm, I don't have that installed to test with.
<spiv> But that does sound correct.
<spiv> And a comment on the end of the key?
<spiv> (e.g. "user@hostname")
<viridari> I just did the same thing copy/paste from xterm...
<viridari> (same result)
<viridari> there is no comment on the end of the key
<spiv> Maybe that's the problem?
<viridari> because I can come from a number of hosts
<spiv> Sure, the comment can be anything you like :)
<spiv> I suspect this is the bug, though.
<viridari> ahhhhh
<viridari> yes
<viridari> it expects a comment, though the openssh public key spec does not require one
<spiv> Because I'm pretty sure Launchpad just takes the line, splits it into three pieces (type, key, comment), and records that.
<viridari> but that worked
<viridari> thanks :)
<spiv> viridari: please file a bug :)
<spiv> viridari: thanks for your patience!
<viridari> checking to see if there is a known bug...
<viridari> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/60601 <- old bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60601 in launchpad "Add an ssh key should allow adding a key without comments" [Low,Confirmed]  
<spiv> Ah :(
<spiv> viridari: thanks
<viridari> ha you and I both updated this bug seconds apart from each other
<spiv> :)
<Amaranth> is it possible to reset a ppa?
<Amaranth> i accidentally uploaded something for gutsy instead of feisty and i'd like to remove it
<superm1> Amaranth, as I discovered earlier no there isn't
<superm1> cprov has to do it by hand in a very manual fashion
<Amaranth> oh well, i can live with two gutsy compiz builds in my repo
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #129647 in launchpad "Can't tell when someone was last active in Launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129647
<soren> If I change my password, will my cookie expire?
<soren> Well.. not expire, but be invalidated?
<jtv> soren: try on demo.launchpad.net?
* jtv is no expert but believes that is a different cookie
<soren> It seems it doesn't.
<soren> Eeek.
<jtv> Oh, did you log in from a public machine?
<soren> jtv: No, I just contemplated what would happen if I did. :)
<soren> jtv: Bug filed..
<soren> Bug 129650
<ubotu> Bug 129650 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/129650 is private
<soren> Oh, right.
<mwhudson> #115404 is rather different, i think
<cprov> good morning !
<soren> mwhudson: Alright. It just spoke of a secret being changed, and I didn't know if that was the password or whatever.
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> i think that's more secret as in public and private/secret keys 
<soren> right. 
<soren> I assume it's something shared across all of Launchpad used in generating session keys or something?
<soren> Blah, doesn't matter.
* soren is just thinking out loud.
<mwhudson> i don't really know either :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129658 in blueprint "Misaligned 'summary' field when registering a blueprint." [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129658
<intellectronica> jsk-afk: bloody table-based layout :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129682 in launchpad-bazaar "some upload branches fail to be mirrored promptly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129682
<ubotu> New bug: #129690 in malone "Private/security bug mail should be encrypted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129690
<ubotu> New bug: #129692 in malone "Launchpad should accept encrypted e-mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129692
<atoponce> a launchpad admin around to help with a request?
<atoponce> basically, https://launchpad.net/~california.team says the owner is Mark Nielson, but this is no longer the case
<atoponce> the team owner is Neal Bussett now. how can we make the change to reflect that?
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> atoponce: Mark Nielsen should be able to do it
<atoponce> carlos: he's awol
<atoponce> he dropped the team, and has been unable to contact for several months
<atoponce> all emails go unanswered
<carlos> atoponce: the right procedure then is to send him an email explaining what are you going to do
<atoponce> we have
<atoponce> several
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then, open a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<carlos> requesting the ownership change
<atoponce> we were able to get neal admin rights to the lp account, now we just want to change the name field
<carlos> explaining that you already tried to contact him without luck
<carlos> atoponce: if he's just the admin
<carlos> he cannot change who owns the team
<carlos> only current owner or an admin is able to do it, that's why you need to open a ticket
<atoponce> ok
<atoponce> if his status is 'Administrator', he can change it?
<carlos> no
<atoponce> ok
<carlos> only if he's also the owner
<atoponce> oh. i see
<carlos> which is not the case :-)
<atoponce> i'll file a ticket
<atoponce> right
<Hobbsee> greetings all - if we have a user who is continually not following the rules, and is therefore abusing launchpad and ubuntu development (and the corresponding developers), what can we do?
<Hobbsee> is there any way that we can lock launchpad accounts so that the user cant file more bugs, before taking it to the CC?
<Hobbsee> would that be the most appropriate way to go?
<Kmos> that's for me
<Kmos> :)
<carlos> Hobbsee: file a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad explaining the issue with links to the abuse he did on Launchpad
<Kmos> carlos: I do excess of contributions to ubuntu..
<carlos> so admins could get some arguments to disable the account or at least contact him to see what's going on
<carlos> Hobbsee: for Ubuntu, you need to talk with the CC
<carlos> Kmos: excess contributions is not a bad thing and I don't see your name in this request, so I don't know why it's about you...
<Hobbsee> carlos: right.  the user in question is Kmos.  he's been asked repeateldy to stop filing mass bugs, most of which are either incorrect, or needless, and monopolising people's time, etc, etc, etc.  you can see the ticket if you're interested in the detail.
<carlos> ok, the name is there now ;-)
<carlos> Hobbsee: I'm not the one that will disable any account (I don't have such rights)
<carlos> Hobbsee: did you file it?
<Hobbsee> carlos: true, but you are a LP people, and so therefore understand the limitations of launchpad
<ScottK> Not to mention subscribing the archive admins to random backports bugs and then harassing them when he has no rights to do so.
<Kmos> carlos: but it's about me
<Hobbsee> carlos: no, i'll have to grab the logs and such.  i'd really prefer not to file it myself anyway, so as to not be accused of going on a witch hunt
<carlos> Hobbsee: sure, we have a way to disable accounts if that's what you need to know
<Hobbsee> er, s/people/person/
<Hobbsee> carlos: cool, thanks
<carlos> Hobbsee: well, the best one to file it is someone that is involved in the issue
<carlos> anyway, first thing to do is to talk with CC
<Hobbsee> carlos: there are plenty of them.  :)
<Hobbsee> carlos: okay
<carlos> if the abuse is only related with Ubuntu, they should be the ones asking us to do that
<carlos> we just provide the service
<Hobbsee> carlos: i just dont want another few batches of 30 bugs filed in the meantime.  although presumably you can zap all the bugs, if you disable a user account?
<Hobbsee> carlos: i can understand that
<carlos> Hobbsee: zap?
<kiko-zzz> Hobbsee, who's doing this?
<ScottK> kmos
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: me.. the LP killer
<Hobbsee> carlos: zap.  get rid of.  mark as invalid.
<carlos> Hobbsee: I guess we could, yes
<Hobbsee> carlos: right, great
<carlos> Kmos: I wonder whether you agree that you are doing something wrong
<Hobbsee> heya kiko-zzz.  what ScottK said
<carlos> Kmos: if that's the case... why?
<Kmos> carlos: i've done, it's past
<carlos> ok
<Kmos> but Hobbsee insist that i do bad things
<Kmos> ONLY bad things
<Kmos> and I don't read what they say
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: quer-me linchar e no sabe como..
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: enfim.. parece k n vale a pena contribuir pro ubuntu
<carlos> really, I don't think we should decide this, but CC, which is the one that should solve this issue
<ScottK> I've got kmos on ignore because I've just had it and want to avoid a CoC violation by me, but for me the straw that broke the camels back was subscribing the archive admins to backports bugs and then harassing them to do the backport via IRC when he is not a backporter and has no authority to approve  them.
<kiko> ScottK, Hobbsee: I suggest you take this to the CoC.
<ScottK> We will.  The question is damage limitation in the meantime.
<kiko> this is a matter I would really prefer we stayed away from
<carlos> ScottK: the problem is that we are not the ones to decide it, if for some reason CC decides that Kmos is not doing anything wrong, we would have disabled an account without having to
<Hobbsee> kiko: speaking to jono now.  i was more asking if it was possible, how hard it was to do, etc.
<Hobbsee> carlos: ^
<Hobbsee> and what the protocol for doing it was
<carlos> as already said, if we really need to 'fix' things in Launchpad later, we could figure a way to do it, don't worry about it and try to get it handled by CC as soon as possible
<carlos> Hobbsee: ok
<carlos> almost anything could be done, which could be easy or hard, but if it's a must, we will end doing it
<carlos> so don't worry about it
<carlos> Kmos: also, I think you have a conflict here, so before leaving Ubuntu, I think you should also talk with CC about the problem from your point of view.
<carlos> I don't know who's right but I think is not the first time I hear about this so I would recommend that you try to get it solved as soon as possible and keep working
<Kmos> carlos: i'm talking to jono
<carlos> cool, thanks
<BjornT> it's time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status
<BjornT> who's here?
<barry> me
<salgado> me
<bac> me
<BjornT> statik: ping
<statik> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-08-08, at 1400 UTC as usual
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are 17 open reviews in the queue, 9 of them are over the 2-day service target.
<BjornT> kiko: you have a couple of reviews in your queue - will you get to them soon?
<BjornT> salgado, statik, barry: you have a few old ones in your queues as well
<statik> BjornT: yes, I see I have one that is marked as 6 days old, I think it was assigned on friday while I was on leave
<statik> I'll be sure to work on reviews today
<salgado> yeah, I'll do them today for sure
<barry> urg, that didn't really work, but yes, i'm trying to clear out my queue today
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, I can do them today
<BjornT> we're only in the beginning of the cycle, so we need to keep the queue under control, so that week 3 won't be too painful
<kiko> sure thing.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> a
<BjornT> anything else?
<BjornT> 3
<BjornT> 2
<statik> i few weeks back I mentioned playing with review-board, I haven't had any time to continue that work, but I haven't forgotten about it
<BjornT> 1
<statik> (it was a personal project, but a few people here expressed interest)
* statik is done
<BjornT> ok, short meeting today, thanks for coming!
<barry> thanks BjornT
<statik> thanks BjornT
<bac> yeah, thanks BjornT 
<ondrej> cprov: hi, so Matthew has added me to the launchpad beta testers,  https://launchpad.net/~ondrej-certik, could you please enable the ppa for me on dogfood?
<cprov> ondrej: ok, one minute
<Kmos> cprov: I need to be member of launchpad beta testers on dogfood or the current launchpad ?
<kiko> Kmos, on dogfood.
<Kmos> to have access to PPA
<Kmos> kiko: ah ok
<Kmos>  You are an active member of this team already.
<ondrej> I am kind of confused which one - I used to be a member on dogfood, but cprov told me that I need to be at the regular launchpad as well
<cprov> ondrej: kiko is not aware of the change we made in the PPA-beta workflow last week. the right thing to is to follow the registration steps from PPAQuickStart in production and then request propagation of your data to dogfood. (as I told you yesterday)
<kiko> sorry :)
<superm1> Amaranth, as I discovered earlier no there isn't
<kblin> hm, some launchpad features look quite ubuntu-centric :)
<cprov> ondrej: go for it -> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~ondrej-certik
<ondrej> cprov: thanks a lot, it seems to work
<cprov> ondrej: great.
<ondrej> cprov: just a quick questions - bugs should be reported to the launchpad mailinglist?
<cprov> ondrej: bugs should be reported in launchpad (product 'soyuz' and tag 'ppa'), questions and discussions should happen and launchpad-users@ ML.
<ondrej> cprov: I see, thanks a lot
<cprov> ondrej: np
<Amaranth> superm1: ?
<paakku> <https://launchpad.net/elinks/main> shows that Launchpad is polling CVS at ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.elinks.or.cz:/var/cvs/elinks".  ELinks switched to Git on 2005-09-16 and has no CVS activity nowadays.  Can Launchpad be set to poll Git instead? 
<mwhudson> unfortunately, no
<mwhudson> or at least, not yet
<paakku> How about removing the upstream version control connection then?
<paakku> As it is, it'll just confuse users, I think.
<mwhudson> it can be stopped, i guess
<paakku> There is also the upstream bug tracker http://bugzilla.elinks.cz/ which Launchpad does not know about, should I mail feedback@ about that?
<mwhudson> i'm not actually sure what the process is for adding a new bug tracker
<mwhudson> BjornT: ^ ?
<ubotu> New bug: #129727 in malone "Offering to Mentor bugfix does not set appropriate default group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129727
<mwhudson> paakku: the elinks import is stopped now
<paakku> I'll send the email
<matsubara> paakku: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<paakku> matsubara: Aha, thanks.  <https://launchpad.net/elinks/+filebug> says "Launchpad doesn't know what bug tracker elinks uses. Do you know? Tell us about it." and has a mailto: link; perhaps that should be changed to link to that page as well.
<paakku> Although, the bugtrackers page doesn't seem to have any way to associate bug trackers with projects?
<matsubara> paakku: after registering it, I can associate the external bug tracker to the elinks project in launchpad.
<matsubara> paakku: bug 4592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4592 in malone "Easier bugtracker registration workflow." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4592 - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<tonyyarusso> Hey all, here today to poke and prod someone in the direction of Bug #6615 on behalf of #ubuntu-minnesota.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6615 in xpenguins-applet "pannel doesn't load in the upper pannel" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6615
<tonyyarusso> err, wait a second - Bug #66105 rather.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<tonyyarusso> There.
<paakku> matsubara: I'll ask the maintainer of the serve rfor permission to put his address in Contact details.
<matsubara> paakku: sure thing. let me know later when the external bug tracker is registered and I'll finish the association.
<paakku> matsubara: It's there now, "elinks-bugzilla"
<matsubara> paakku: thanks. just associated it with the elinks project in LP https://launchpad.net/elinks
<paakku> matsubara: OK, looks good.
<paakku> I was also wondering why <https://launchpad.net/elinks/+distributions> lists only Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) although <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/elinks/> and <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/elinks/> have newer versions.
<paulvg> wow that was quick maintenance =)
<ubotu> New bug: #129757 in launchpad "Applied for membership date is wrong for former members of teams" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129757
<ubotu> New bug: #129778 in launchpad "bad coloring in milestone page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129778
<bdmurray> How does launchpad become aware of a new bug tracker?
<bdmurray> I got this "Launchpad doesn't know what kind of bug tracker this URL is pointing at." message when trying to link a bug upstream.
<matsubara> bdmurray: register it in: launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<bdmurray> matsubara: Hrm. What type of bug tracker is savannah.gnu.org though?  It says powered by savane and that doesn't seem to be known.
<matsubara> bdmurray: it's a non supported one. sorry :(
<LarstiQ> that's close to gforge
<matsubara> bdmurray: bug 45386
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45386 in malone "Add GNU savannah to the remote bug watches" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45386
<bdmurray> matsubara: thanks, I just saw that
<bdmurray> matsubara: speaking of linking upstream . . . I was trying to link bug 84026 to a bugzilla.kernel.org bug and had some trouble if you have moment.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84026 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Frequency scaling unavailable on Woodcrest CPU, Feisty Herd 3" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84026 - Assigned to Ubuntu Kernel Team (ubuntu-kernel-team)
<matsubara> bdmurray: what's up?
<bdmurray> Well, I click on also affects upstream and says to select the appropriate upstream project and based off the bugtrackers page I would think it is Linux Kernel BUg Tracker.
<bdmurray> Hrm, I swear this didn't work out the way I thought it should last week.
<bdmurray> matsubara: I was able to link that bug in particular but I am unsure of what to do here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+edit-packaging
<matsubara> was the page oopsing or returning some kind of error message?
<bdmurray> No I think I was just having a hard time searching for "linux"
<bdmurray> And to avoid that there should be a link between linux-source-2.6.22 and the upstream bug tracker which is the purpose of defining the upstream link page right?
<matsubara> I'm not sure I understand what you asked
<matsubara> AFAICT the packaging information is used when you add an upstream task to a distribution task. that way launchpad already knows which upstream that package is related to.
<bdmurray> My new question is what do I here at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+edit-packaging
<matsubara> linux/main or linux/trunk
<matsubara> does that work?
<bdmurray> linux/main returned an invalid seris
<bdmurray> s/seris/series/
<bdmurray> searching for linux shows linux/2.6.12 and linux/2.6.15
<bdmurray> but nothing past edgy
<matsubara> bdmurray: you'll need to add a new product series to the linux upstream project in launchpad (https://launchpad.net/linux/+addseries) and then link to that series
<bdmurray> matsubara: is this supposed to happen automatically from the packaging information or something?
<mdke> carlos: some of the imports have started coming through slowly :)
<carlos> mdke: yeah, finally...
<mdke> carlos: :)
<carlos> mdke: I had to disable some oo.org imports
<mdke> I had no idea there was a Klingon translation of Ubuntu
<carlos> to speed the queue
<carlos> mdke: :-P
<bdmurray> mdke: There is? Man, that was going to be my great idea.
<mdke> carlos: however, I've only had 27 emails, and I was expecting about 200; I guess they don't all get done in order?
<matsubara> bdmurray: tbh, I don't know.
<carlos> we do it in order, yes
<carlos> mdke: did you upload all them at the same time?
<bdmurray> matsubara: okay, does mailing launchpad-users seem like the best idea then?
<mdke> carlos: not exactly, but I uploaded all the po files for each template at the same time (inside a tarball) and I'm not getting emails for all the languages of each template
<carlos> mdke: well, I expect you get them now
<carlos> except for...
<matsubara> bdmurray: also, it'd be nice if you could ask someone from the kernel team to set in: https://launchpad.net/linux/+launchpad the external kernel bugtracker
<carlos> mdke: in the email contents, when does it say you upload the file?
<carlos> mdke: we have a 'feature' that old failed files keep the original timestamp instead of when the latest import happen
<carlos> so maybe is just that you got first entries that in previous import failed andthe rest will come later
<matsubara> salgado: can you answer some bdmurray's question about how the packaging information in Launchpad is supposed to work? 
<mdke> carlos: "On 2007-07-29 12:00+0000 (3 days 5 hours 45 minutes ago)"
<carlos> which makes sense
<mdke> carlos: all the pot files seem to have been done (they were also inside the tarballs)
<carlos> so that's not the case
<carlos> and you should get all other emails shortly
<mdke> ok, I'll wait a few hours
<mdke> I haven't had any emails for 2 hours though
<carlos> mdke: hmm
<salgado> matsubara, bdmurray, AFAIK the links have to be made manually.  I may be able to answer more specific questions, if you ask them though
<carlos> mdke: did you get any email about the .po files?
<carlos> or just .pot files?
<mdke> carlos: I've had a few emails about individual po files, but not that many
<carlos> mdke: from .po files inside that same tarball?
<mdke> carlos: yes
<carlos> hmm, don't know then...
<mdke> carlos: would it help for you to have examples?
<carlos> If you don't get all confirmation emails later today, please ping me and I will take a look
<carlos> mdke: no, don't worry
<mdke> carlos: ok, thanks
<carlos> mdke: are we talking about Feisty?
<mdke> carlos: yes
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> then the files are already imported
<carlos> but for some reason you didn't get the emails yet
<mdke> do I get emails even where there is no change between the strings I upload and the po file already on launchpad?
<carlos> mdke: For Feisty, we are handling entries added yesterday
<carlos> mdke: you should, yes
<mdke> hmm
<carlos> telling you about that
<mdke> looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/games, I only see my name on two of the po files; even though the tarball would have had all po files inside
<mdke> those are the two I've had emails about
<mdke> az and vi
<carlos> mdke: well, you shouldn't have your name there unless there is no last-translator field in the .po header
<mdke> oh, ok. So you think it's all imported?
<carlos> well, I'm not sure, the statistics should reflect that you uploaded more entries...
* carlos tries to see the status of those entries...
<carlos> mdke: hmm there are a lot of files in FAILED status
<carlos> I'm going to approve another one
<carlos> to see whether you get that email...
<carlos> mdke: you should have an email about it
<carlos> did you get any?
<mdke> carlos: only one. Failed??
<carlos> mdke: what was it about?
<mdke> On 2007-07-29 11:34+0000 (3 days 4 hours 33 minutes ago), you uploaded a
<mdke> file with Afrikaans (af) translations for about-ubuntu in Ubuntu Feisty
<mdke> package "ubuntu-docs" to Launchpad.
<mdke> We were unable to import the file because of errors in its format.
<carlos> mdke: we use that status to note that the last touched field in the header was not updated
<mdke> (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8594533/af.po)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> so that's actually and error...
<mdke> that was the only error email though
<carlos> mdke: maybe your mail server was down so it's waiting in our mail spool...
<carlos> mdke: anyway, the .po files are indeed broken (at least that one...)
<mdke> carlos: doubt it, I've had bugmail since then. Hopefully, that's the only broken one :)
<carlos> mdke: https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=distros&status=FAILED&type=all&start=4275&batch=75
<carlos> mdke: there you have most of the failed entries
<mdke> carlos: did you say that failed can also be caused by no changes?
<carlos> well, our 'no changes' check is not too smart
<carlos> we just check the .po file header timestamp
<carlos> and if it's older than the one in our database, we reject it and set in FAILED status
<mdke> oh. danilos - is it possible that your script would not have changed that?
<mdke> meh; those po files look pretty screwed actually; some of them have different english strings in the msgid than in the msgstr
<mdke> back to the drawing board I suspect
<carlos> mdke: a problem with intltool execution?
<ausimage> Hello I have a concern that I just noticed with member profiles on launchpad....
<ausimage> Persons with long email address are truncated....
<ausimage> eg. https://launchpad.net/~christer.edwards
<ausimage> the confirmed email adresses are not complete :S
<beuno> ausimage: depends on your resolution, and that's only on a visual level, so if you select the whole text and copy, you'll get the full email address
<ausimage> hmmm is that not convoluted???
* beuno looks up "convoluted"
<beuno> ausimage: it probably is, but I'm not sure what better solution there is
<beuno> although I have nothing to do with it, I just jumped in  :D
<ausimage> beuno: could the address be wrapped?
<ausimage> or made a link
<beuno> ausimage: since the address doesn't have any spaces, which is what is used to wrap text, no
<beuno> and I'm not sure what you win by making it a link
<ausimage> just my thoughts... LP should rock and this 'feature' does not :(
<ausimage> um I mean let me click it and a new email appears with the address
<beuno> ausimage: file a bug (if it's not filed already)
* ausimage puts on my todo list
#launchpad 2007-08-02
<ubotu> New bug: #129815 in launchpad "Milestone views need total counts displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129815
<LaserJock> kiko: still around?
<kiko> yep!
<kiko> how may I help you LaserJock?
<LaserJock> is PPA really going live on the 22nd
<kiko> LaserJock, that's the plan!
<LaserJock> and PPAs will be available for everybody?
<LaserJock> or just a limited set
<LaserJock> kiko: any idea on ^^?
<kiko> everybody.
<LaserJock> kiko: has this been discussed with Ubuntu at all?
<LaserJock> it's liable to cause some fuss in MOTU Land, although probably not too much :-)
<kiko> depends on what you mean by Ubuntu
<kiko> but PPAs are really just a tool
<LaserJock> sure, but we have enough headaches with 3rd party repos as it is
<LaserJock> making them trivial can be seen as making it a whole lot worse
<kiko> depends on what side of the line you are -- if you're on the side that wants to produce packages.. :)
<LaserJock> especially since they will mostly like start off being seen as "official" because they have launchpad.net in the name
<LaserJock> well, there's no doubt to me that they will be a useful tool
<kiko> they are unsigned
<LaserJock> I was just rather thinking that it was going to be done in stages
<kiko> that's already a pretty big deterrent
<LaserJock> oh yeah, people will scream at that
<kiko> let them scream
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> well, I don't care personally
<kiko> signatures are for packages people have endorsed
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> I wonder if the general Ubuntu populace thinks that though
<LaserJock> anyway, beside the point
<LaserJock> I just wanted to know for sure
<kiko> users get a warning when they try to install packages from unsigned archives
<kiko> I think that's already a big hint, don't you?
<LaserJock> if it was free-for-all or just limited to a particular set
<LaserJock> kinda, although people are used to clicking right though anything to get what they want ;-)
<LaserJock> so can teams have PPAs?
<LaserJock> I think that was in the design, right?
<kiko> LaserJock, yep
<LaserJock> coolio
<meuserj> umm.. launchpad isn't letting me import my PGP key.. it's telling me my fingerprint is already imported, and someone else on ubuntu-motu said it did the same thing for him
<ubotu> New bug: #129845 in soyuz "Sort out inconsistences when refering to PPA page" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129845
<RAOF> Thinking of PPAs, it's not obvious in the conditions of use whether nightly snapshots of a couple of smallish packages are allowed.
<ubotu> New bug: #129851 in launchpad "OpenPGP key import claims key is already imported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129851
<kiko> RAOF, it's probably acceptable up to the quota limit, sure
<RAOF> kiko: Cool.  Nightly snapshots of nouveau, here we come!
<ajmitch> RAOF: going to build kernel modules against gutsy nightly?
<RAOF> ajmitch: Yeah, why not?  It doesn't take long.  At least on my box.
<RAOF> And I don't need to replace existing kernel modules, or at least none that nvidia users care about.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<carlos> morning
<danilos> carlos: morning
<danilos> ;)
<carlos> danilos: hey!
* mdke grabs danilos 
<danilos> hi mdke :)
<mdke> hiya :)
<mdke> danilos: it looks like almost all of the po files I created from xml with your script were invalid; they got rejected by rosetta.
<danilos> mdke: I've noticed that the update-po script is not working too well for you...
<mdke> some of them have different english strings in the msgid than in the msgstr
<danilos> mdke: have you passed them through msguniq? (the bigger issue is that they seem not to be aligned correctly)
<mdke> danilos: I just ran the script, took a quick look at some of them (I thought they looked alright) and uploaded them
<mdke> I've uploaded them all to the repository as well; at https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/feisty/ubuntu
<danilos> mdke: that's a problem of eg. translation-credits translations, which basically makes the structure of english and a translation incompatible... you got to remove those <copyright> lines from translation XMLs
<mdke> oh dear; that sounds pretty nasty
<mdke> as an example of one that looks dodgy to me, see https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/feisty/ubuntu/internet/po/de.po
<mdke> the disclaimer stuff looks like a problem too
<mdke> danilos: I think probably it's better if I give up with this, and just have translations going in one direction (po->xml) rather than the other way
<mdke> danilos: do you think any of the uploaded po files that didn't get marked as fail by rosetta can have caused some issues?
<danilos> mdke: yeah, it could happen, unfortunately
<mdke> can we revert it?
<danilos> mdke: we'll have to re-upload correct PO files to fix it
<mdke> right. I can revert the repository and reupload, I think
<danilos> mdke: btw, 'disclaimer' problem seems to be usage of different options in two runs of xml2po (i.e. expand entities, don't expand entities)
<danilos> mdke: I mentioned that before
<mdke> danilos: oh; I thought we've always used expand entities
<mdke> at least in this release
<danilos> mdke: or, it could simply be that the english document has changed too much (you are supposed to try to generate PO files from translated.xml and old-english-which-translation-is-based-on.xml)
<mdke> ah, update-po calls -k
<mdke> the English document hasn't changed, but the translated documents have entities expanded whereas the english version doesn't
<danilos> yeah, it might very well be the problem... I'll spend a few hours on this now, and try to see if I can come up with a stable solution to the problem
<mdke> danilos: that's awesome, thanks: but don't spend too much time on it; if there isn't a sane solution I'm happy to simply abandon ship and revert things
<mdke> i'll see what happens if I change -k to -e in update-po.sh
<mdke> danilos: yes, that looks like it has improved things dramatically; maybe even fixed them completely
<mdke> i don't know how to check properly though
<danilos> mdke: well, everything apart from those translations with translation-credits should be fine in that case
<mdke> right
<danilos> mdke: since xml2po otherwise keeps the same structure
<mdke> well, that's a definitive improvement
<mdke> I'm just terrified of losing translations or matching some translations to the wrong strings now
* mdke tries Italian to see if it still makes sense
<danilos> mdke: right, understood... I'll look into that, and try to get it to strip translation-credits translations, and match those
<danilos> btw, ubuntu-docs svn module is huge, it will take me a while to check it out
<mdke> yeah, I know. You'll need branches/feisty
<danilos> mdke: ah, for the base documents, right?
<mdke> danilos: yes
<mdke> danilos: I've tried the italian version of internet; with -e in update-po it has quite a lot of translations matched against the wrong strings still; although they look close; potentially it's the translator-credits only that is the problem
<danilos> mdke: just look for the <copyright> lines in the new XML translation, try removing them, and doing the same step
<danilos> mdke: the problem is that it gets inserted near the top of the file
<mdke> danilos: right; it's directly below the English copyright tag
<danilos> mdke: right, the algorithm is to add it at the very end of <articleinfo>, and if there is no <articleinfo>, it adds nothing
<mdke> danilos: you're a genuis; removing the second <copyright> tag has made the po file perfectly matched
<danilos> mdke: ok, I'll try to figure out a way to automatically remove them prior to processing
<mdke> danilos: *hugs*
<mdke> danilos: i need to disappear now to go to work; no irc access there, but you can mail me if I can help at all
<danilos> mdke: sure, I'll handle that
<mdke> thanks again
* danilos also goes away a bit to say good bye to dholbach :)
<danilos> mdke: you are welcome
<mdke> goodbye?
<mdke> ah, on holiday
<mdke> phew
<danilos> mdke: right, and he spent a few days here :)
<mdke> ah, give him my love
<ubotu> New bug: #129885 in launchpad "Bug links are added regardless of newlines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129885
<ubotu> New bug: #129891 in launchpad "Project/distribution/person pages have messy section borders" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129891
<ubotu> New bug: #129892 in soyuz "sources.list lines should be one the front page of PPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129892
<ubotu> New bug: #129893 in launchpad "Page footer should not appear higher than the bottom of the viewport" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129893
<mpt> bdmurray, eventually if you link a Gutsy package to a project, Launchpad will automatically link the Gutsy+1, Gutsy+2 packages to that project too
<mpt> but that doesn't happen yet, which is partly why so few packages are linked to their equivalent projects
<mpt> It's bug 50672
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50672 in soyuz "Project's distribution packages list is incomplete" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50672
<chris_camacho> launchpad could be improved by allowing users to edit / correct spelling etc in bugs they post
<juliux> hi
<Spads> if I commit code to a group repository, will it automatically appear on https://code.launchpad.net/people/+me ?
<Kmos> Spads: if you own the group or you're part of it, i think yes
<mibuk> hey
<mibuk> I've just started working on a project, and am writing instructions for people to use bzr and launchpad.  I use linux so those instructions were easy, but Launchpad uses ssh-key's for authentication, and I don't know how one would get bzr to use an ssh key instead of password authentication when running windows.
<mibuk> Is there a helpfile I missed somewhere?
<Spads> You might find help in #bzr
<Spads> (if no one here knows)
<mibuk> They recommended me to here
<Odd_Bloke> Spads: Heh, I told him he might find help in here if no-one there knew. :p
<Spads> back and forth!
<mibuk> The wierd thing is, given that Launchpad uses private keys, and uses bzr, I would ahve thought it would be a common question, but I can't find anything about it at either site, and googling hasn't turned up anything instructive yet
<mpt> ddaa, jamesh_, or matsubara, can you help mibuk?
<Fujitsu> mibuk: I'm not sure too many F/LOSS developers use Windows+bzr+LP
<ddaa> sorry, I never used bzr on Windows.
<ddaa> The right place to ask is definitely #bzr.
<ddaa> They do have windows users who know how to deal with that... I believe it involves something called Pageant...
<intellectronica> not that i've used this with bzr, but the program "putty" provides an ssh client for windows that usually works with this kind of stuff
<ddaa> mibuk: you might find instructions on bazaar-vcs.org too
<jamesh_> mibuk: you can configure bzr to use putty's "plink.exe" to connect
<jamesh_> mibuk: that in turn can use putty's SSH agent
<jamesh_> I don't have such a setup locally, so that's about as much help as I can give
<ubotu> New bug: #129948 in malone "Code that extracts bugtracker urls from bug comments crashes with UnicodeEncodeError" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129948
<SteveA> Hello!
<bigjools> hello!
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting!
<SteveA> Who is here today?
* mpt cheers
<mpt> me
<bigjools> me
<salgado> me
<danilos> me
<jtv> me
<gmb> me
<intellectronica> me
<matsubara> me
<barry-away> me
<bac> me
<SteveA> Rinchen (joey) will be in late today.
* sinzui turns down David Bowie - Helden for meeting
<sinzui> me
<mrevell> me
<adeuring> me
<carlos> mew
<allenap> me
<carlos> I mean, me
<BjornT> me
<statik> me
<jsk> me
<mwhudson> me
<SteveA> sinzui: there's a bar near to me called "Helden" -- Dutch for "Heroes"... which sounds like a David Bowie song
<mthaddon> me
<jamesh> me
<cprov> me
<schwuk> me
* SteveA pastes the agenda...
<matsubara> stub: ?
<ddaa> me was in workrave
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<kiko> ne
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<kiko> (sorry, gettin' a drink)
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week?
<SteveA> anyone not able to be here for a meeting next week?
<stub> me
<stub> me here, and next week
<SteveA> ok, same time next week
<SteveA> no actions from last meeting
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 9 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> oops report: matsubara
<matsubara> Thanks BjornT for fixing bug 128369
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 129948, OOPS-577S535
<matsubara> BjornT, bug 129948 happened only 5 times since last week. I set it as low for now. Can you target it to an appropriate milestone and assign to someone?
<matsubara> ubotu: wake up!
<Hobbsee> ubotu went on strike.
<kiko> matsubara, normally, I'd prefer it was fixed and we moved on, unless it's non-trivial to fix
<mpt> "Code that extracts bugtracker urls from bug comments crashes with UnicodeEncodeError" <http://launchpad.net/bugs/129948>
<matsubara> thanks mpt 
<BjornT> matsubara: sure
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> that code is actually in need of some love
<kiko> given the fact that it's also creating duplicate bugtrackers
<matsubara> given the bug description it seems unlikely to happen often.
<BjornT> kiko: it's not creating duplicate bug trackers, is it?
<kiko> BjornT, well... it sort of it, because of http versus https
<matsubara> it could be fixed at the same time as the 'creating duplicate bug trackers' bug
<BjornT> kiko: no
<matsubara> Linkchecker caught OOPS-577S535 on staging. stub or jamesh, could you take a
<matsubara> look? It doesn't seem a big deal, but I'd like your input about it (You can
<matsubara> follow up on priv message or #lp-code so we don't block the meeting on this 
<matsubara> topic.)
<kiko> BjornT?
<BjornT> kiko: it's not creating duplicate bug trackers. there's even a test for it now.
<kiko> BjornT, as I said, it sort of it, because of http versus https.
<kiko> it sort of /is/ gar
<BjornT> kiko: the test checks that as well. can you give an example, or better yet a test case?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> as I said in email last week :)
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<stub> matsubara: That OOPS needs a bug report. Have we seen it before?
<kiko> look at the end of the list, I've left two ximian and parted duplicates.
<matsubara> stub: never seen it. I'll file one then and let you know. thanks!
<kiko> BjornT, do you see what I mean?
<kiko>  	http://parted.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/ versus http://parted.alioth.debian.org
<kiko> and http://bugs.ximian.com/ versus http://bugzilla.ximian.com/
<kiko> so okay, not https versus http -- I was sleepy. :)
<matsubara> hmm I don't think the extract bugtracker url code generates them
<kiko> it's actually not hard to fix manually if you let me delete bugtrackers with zero bugwatches. :)
<kiko> (though that would be a recurring problem)
<BjornT> kiko: right :), that i can agree on. it's not an issue with the 'from text extraction', though
<kiko> anyway, that's all I had to say about it
<matsubara> that's the missing unique constraint on Bugtracker.base_url bug that BjornT has already fixed
<matsubara> I'm done here, anyway. moving on to the bug report
<matsubara> Status report for in progress critical bugs 98614, 116619, 125018, 128335
<matsubara> Anyone blocked?
<adeuring> I am waiting for a reveiw
<jsk> matsubara: I'm very close to submitting fix for 116619.
<kiko> matsubara, no, it's not. but anyway
<sinzui> I'm waiting for adeuring's fix to land
<matsubara> thumper, bug 129835 is assigned to you but it's not started yet.
<cprov> matsubara: BjornT is reviewing 125018
<mwhudson> matsubara: thumper only filed that last night
<matsubara> I wonder if that's really critical. that doesn't happen on production, does it?
<mwhudson> it could, i think
<mwhudson> as <mumble mumble> landed in 1.1.7
<ddaa> this is a information leak bug
<matsubara> ohh ok. I missed that. anyway, I'm sure thumper will take care of it and we shouldn't discuss it in a public meeting anyway
<ddaa> and as mwhudson says, it affects production
<kiko> gmb, any reply from the mantis guys?
<matsubara> sinzui: your bug is already fixed and reviewed but depends on adeuring's one?
<gmb> kiko: About what? I'm working on trac and Google Code stuff, not mantis.
<sinzui> matsubara: no, I cannot reproduce the problem in RF to write a fix.--no bugs appear in milestones.
<SteveA> I think you mean "in mainline" :-)
<sinzui> you are correct.
<kiko> gmb, gar, never mind, I meant allenap :)
<kiko> so allenap...
<SteveA> although, mainline is in RF
* kiko winks
<matsubara> sinzui: right. thanks for the status report.
<gmb> kiko: Gavin, Graham, they're all the same :)
<matsubara> thanks all
<matsubara> back to you SteveA 
<SteveA> thank you matsubara!
<allenap> kiko: None yet.
<kiko> allenap, snif
<SteveA> next, matsubara filling in for Rinchen with the bugs report
<matsubara> well
<matsubara> I just did that
<kiko> NEXT!
<SteveA> cool...
<matsubara> <matsubara> I'm done here, anyway. moving on to the bug report
<SteveA> I thought we were still on the oops report :-)
<SteveA> * Bug tags
<SteveA> no new ones proposed since last week
<SteveA> * Operations report: mthaddon 
<mthaddon> Some cherry picks applied, including new offline page linking to more details maintenance page on the blog
<mthaddon> Having issues (think we're getting there) upgrading to bzr 0.18 - working with jml
<mthaddon> Outage this weekend (stub has more details)
<mthaddon> that's it from me unless there are any questions about those
<SteveA> as in "There will be outage for planned maintenance this weekend"
<kiko> mthaddon, jml asked me whether to disable tests
<mthaddon> SteveA: correct
<kiko> a portion of test_adapter.txt which is failing
<SteveA> rather than "there was an outage this last weekend"
<kiko> I'm not sure -- I'd have to understand better what the consequences are
<danilos> mthaddon: can I ask for 'special requirements' on LaunchpadProductionStatus to be carried out on staging as well before Q&A testing period starts?
<danilos> (I mentioned this to Rinchen already, but just to make sure it gets to the right people :)
<mthaddon> danilos: sure - does this need to be run every day, or just once to test? catch me after the meeting
<SteveA> kiko: that's to test the db adapter?
<danilos> mthaddon: not sure, lets discuss later, sure
<mthaddon> danilos: sounds good
<kiko> SteveA, I.. think so. I can find out :)
<SteveA> and this is failing because of the bzr upgrade?
<SteveA> or something else?
<SteveA> let's talk about it after the meeting.  I'm interested in this problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128369 in malone "Missing unique constraint in Bugtracker.base_url" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128369 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<kiko> SteveA, so mthaddon is running into problems landing the bzr upgrade because of it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129948 in malone "Code that extracts bugtracker urls from bug comments crashes with UnicodeEncodeError" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129948 - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<SteveA> I see
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/577S535
<kiko> okay, cool.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SteveA> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about went on strike. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SteveA> ubotu: WB!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129948 in malone "Code that extracts bugtracker urls from bug comments crashes with UnicodeEncodeError" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<SteveA> * DBA report: stub 
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/577S535
<kiko> oh give me a break, sure you know you were on strike.
<stub> We have 5 hours scheduled downtime on Sunday to repack the production database and hopefully do some other maintenance work at the same time such as adding some outstanding table constraints that need adding (POMsgSet.language) and switching full text indexes back to GIST. Testing of the process is underway right now.
<stub> Nothing else to report.
<kiko> stub, we're going to schedule this regularly, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614 - Assigned to Edwin Grubbs (edwin-grubbs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116619 in blueprint "Oops adding blueprint to a product series or distro series" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116619 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jsk)
<kiko> stub, mthaddon: how frequently does it need t happen?
<SteveA> thank you stub.
<ubotu> Bug 125018 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125018 is private
<kiko> SteveA, let me just check so I can update the calendar to make sure we don't forget this needs to be done, it's a long-standing item on my list
<SteveA> if it's not so frequently, I'd like to defer the next one until we have r/o launchpad implemented
<ubotu> Bug 129835 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/129835 is private
<stub> kiko: If we do full packs, it depends on how much we mutate the table schemas. 
<SteveA> or maybe plan it for a time that allows us several cycles to implement r/o lauchpad
<mthaddon> kiko: hard to say - if we increase disk space on the DB server, not so often (unless it also brings performance gains)
<kiko> mthaddon, it does bring perf gains IIRC
<kiko> is once every 3 months too little or too much?
<SteveA> we can however plan a window every 3 cycles
<SteveA> kiko: high five!
<kiko> what SteveA said!
<stub> kiko: If we do short downtime windows, we would need to schedule a 2.5 hour window as often as we can afford.
<mthaddon> that sounds reasonable
<kiko> stub, what do you need to know to produce a more precise frequency?
<kiko> I'm confused about all this repacking stuff
<SteveA> statik, bac, EdwinGrubbs: you guys should consider this also with respect to what we tell commercial users
<kiko> correct
<statik> SteveA: I'm twisting uncomfortably already
<ddaa> expected, regular maintenance downtime is more comfortable to users IMO
<statik> we need r/o launchpad
<stub> kiko: I don't think we can determine a frequency. The maintenance is infrequent, but our production environment is fluid.
<stub> kiko: By the time we have metrics we can calculate a frequency from, they are out of date in other words.
<SteveA> stub: does a window every 3 months give you enough flexibility to do what you need?
<stub> SteveA: I doubt we can predict that well.
<SteveA> ok, we'll start with 3 months.  stub can holler if it isn't working
<stub> SteveA: In particular, the environment will be changing majorly in the next 6 months as we get replication running.
<kiko> I'll update the calendar and notify joey
<SteveA> thanks
<stub> SteveA: So making a decision is pointless, as it will need to be remade before that 3 month window opens anyway.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (matsubara)
<matsubara> anyone with outstanding RT requests? I'll pass on to joey afterwards
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<matsubara> I actually have one myself, but joey already knows about it
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> thank you SteveA 
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> This week's top user affecting issue is one that has affected me in managing applications to join the Launchpad Beta Testers team.
<mrevell> If a user's email address is hidden, there's no way for a team administrator to contact that user.
<mrevell> This can be a problem for moderated teams - such as our beta team - if the administrators require new applicants to agree to certain conditions or to have read about the teams processes. 
<mrevell> The only way for team admins to contact such users is to reject their membership and use the comment box to explain why.
<mrevell> This seems wrong, as it isn't a rejection but a request for information.
<mrevell> We have a bug in Launchpad - bug 66105 - and Tony Yarusso has added a comment suggesting that Launchpad have an eBay-style "contact this member" that would allow people to hide their email addresses but remain contactable.
<mrevell> I like this idea but we need to ask whether people hide their email address because they don't want to be contacted at all or rather because they don't want to make their email address public.
<mrevell> My suggestion is that when an administrator is reviewing someone's application to join a moderated team, we add a third option of "Request more info", alongside "Accept" and "Reject". Because there's a very specific use for that contact method, I think it would be easier to justify the change than if we were to create a generally available "Contact this user" button.
<mrevell> Thanks
<mpt> Currently that bug has Undecided importance
<ddaa> I had the need to contact users with hidden email address to request details about code imports in the past.
<mpt> SteveA / kiko, would you like to choose an Importance and a milestone target?
<ddaa> We'll probably implement a similar ad-hoc solution as part of the (yet unspecced) code-import-discussion system.
<SteveA> mpt: my choice would be high for .10
<SteveA> I'm interested in what kiko says though.  he's release manager.
<kiko> let me see
<SteveA> anyway, I think we can agree that it's an important issue, and needs dealing with
<salgado> I may be able to do it for 1.1.10
<kiko> so... I'll decide on it.
<kiko> thanks :)
<SteveA> I'd like to move on, and let kiko assign appropriate importance and plans
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Just making sure it happens :-)
<mrevell> thanks guys
<SteveA> new item from mpt: https://launchpad.canonical.com/UserInterfaceChecklist
<mpt> Hi
<mpt> In Launchpad 1.1.7 there were a couple of small UI bugs introduced, against guidelines that were listed in that wiki page
<mpt> (which was until recently known as DesignChecklist).
<mpt> So, I encourage developers to read that page today (if they haven't read it in the past couple of weeks), and subscribe to it.
<mpt> And I encourage reviewers to check page template, and e-mail template, changes against those guidelines.
<mpt> That way we can all spend less time fixing small things, and more time improving big things.
<mpt> Thanks!
<kiko> mpt, I also think you should do the QA signoff
* jsk_ 's laptop went into a hard freeze, but is now back.
<SteveA> mpt: I'd like you to include a summary of changes to the guidelines in your per-cycle state of the UI note
<mpt> ok.
<kiko> so that you can also check stuff which went in that you didn't like
<mwhudson> ooh, it doesn't mention product/project
<mpt> mwhudson, that is a bug, iirc, not a guideline
<SteveA> mpt: I recommend also adding a section """   == Comments and suggestions == """ to the end
<mpt> good idea
<mwhudson> i guess so
* sinzui is doing that now
<SteveA> so that people can add suggested guidelines along with their name
<SteveA> and mpt can look at moving these to actual guidelines
<SteveA> time to move along
<SteveA> thank you for that mpt
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<mpt> Done.
<sinzui> Answers team
<sinzui> BLOCKED: Yes (bug 98614)
<jtv> TEAM: Translations BLOCKED: no
<EdwinGrubbs> bug #98614 is ready to be landed
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: No
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614 - Assigned to Edwin Grubbs (edwin-grubbs)
<salgado> TEAM Registry: BLOCKED: no
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz BLOCKED: No
<jsk> TEAM: Blueprint BLOCKED: approval for 1.1.8
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED: private port prototype <wink>
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> TEAM: Infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> TEAM: bazaar BLOCKED: Box to be set up (RT 28580)
<SteveA> barry: noted
<SteveA> all done?
<barry> SteveA: thanks!
<SteveA> kiko: will you approve the blueprint blueprints?
<sinzui> CORRECTION: Answers team
<sinzui> BLOCKED: Yes (bug 112280)
<kiko> the milestones, yeah.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112280 in malone "Bug listed twice on milestone page if it has been targeted at development focus series" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112280 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<SteveA> sinzui: what are you blocked on exactly?
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> there's a bug there.  are you blocked because the bug is intractable, or you're awaiting review?
<mpt> mwhudson, it's bug 109153 to be precise
<adeuring> I believe sizui is blocked on bug 128335
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128335 in malone "Bug omitted from search results if targeted to a milestone" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128335 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<mwhudson> mpt: well, not really
<mwhudson> mpt: that bug is saying "change the names in the code"
<sinzui> SteveA Milestones are not matching to bugs (like in search). I cannot reproduce the problem of my bug because no bugs are showing on the +milestone view.
<mwhudson> what i was talking about was making sure reviewers knew to look for product in e.g. page templates
<mwhudson> they're _related_, sure
<mpt> ok
<BjornT> sinzui: i'll review abel's fix for it today; in the mean time you probably could merge in his branch into yours
<sinzui> BjornT: I will
<SteveA> ok, great
<SteveA> and we're done.  thanks everyone!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<mwhudson> oh, the launchpad-bazaar team would like more timely minutes of this meeting
<mwhudson> (i meant to say this earlier)
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<ddaa> We do not really have a spot to give bazaar team feedback in this meeting :/
<kiko> SteveA, I'll add you to the To: list of the email about test_adapter.txt
<mpt> mwhudson, I apologized for lagging in my message to the Launchpad list yesterday. I will be more timely from now on.
<mwhudson> mpt: do you write the minutes each time?
<mpt> Yes.
<mwhudson> oh, ok
<SteveA> kiko: thank you
<mwhudson> i saw that apology, but didn't realise it applied to every meeting
<ddaa> mpt: generally, we need them for our Monday UTC morning meeting.
<ddaa> so we can look for important things that need to be relayed from the meeting
<SteveA> ddaa: what kind of feedback do you think the bazaar team should be getting?
<ddaa> Not getting, giving.
<mpt> ddaa, ok.
<SteveA> ddaa: do you mean the lpbzr team (aka bzrlp) or bazaar ?
<ddaa> I mean lpbzr
<ddaa> I'll use this abbreviation from now on.
<SteveA> actually, I've seen bzrlp used, for example in the irc channel we sometimes use
<ddaa> We have a lpbzr meeting item that talks about items for and from the lp meeting
<ddaa> so transmission lp->lpbzr is okay, what's missing is a spot for the lpbzr->lp direction.
<ddaa> Most of the time, we do not have anything to transmit. So a specific agenda item would probably be excessive.
<SteveA> ddaa: okay, that all makes good sense to me
<ddaa> How do you think this can be improved?
<mwhudson> i don't think a meeting item is excessive
<mwhudson> in the common case it will take a few seconds
<ddaa> +0 on adding a meeting item
<SteveA> I think the bzrlp team should propose agenda items if there's something to transmit
<ddaa> SteveA: that's right
<mwhudson> ok
<SteveA> let's see how it goes
<ddaa> we've just been too lazy to do it before...
<mpt> mwhudson, it didn't apply to every meeting, it applied to just the last two weeks.
<sep1318> hey all. any devs I could shoot and idea off of?
<sep1318> an*
<Odd_Bloke> sep1318: Best to just say it and see if someone responds...
<sep1318> hehe true.
<sep1318> would it be possible to make launchpad be a microID producer, so that we could verify our profile pages with a trusted party that comsumes them, like claimID?
<sep1318> I have it in my head that it would be a pretty easy thing to do, but I have no idea if I'm right or not.
<kiko> what's microID? is it similar to OpenID?
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: "MicroID is a lightweight identity layer for the web, invented by Jeremie Miller (creator of Jabber)." (microid.org).  It's a hash of a (hash of an email address concatenated with a hash of a URI).
<sep1318> yeah.
<kiko> is it similar to OpenID?
<sep1318> not really.
<sep1318> but its good to use alongside it
<sep1318> like claimID does.
<sep1318> So I can verify that the profiles that I link to are actually mine.
<kiko> I can't claim to understand this much, but SteveA will :)
<kiko> SteveA?
<Odd_Bloke> So, essentially, LP would add a MicroID of your email address and the URL of your profile page to your profile page?  And then third-parties can confirm that that profile page blongs to that email address by hashing them and comparing to the one LP has added to the page?
<Odd_Bloke> sep1318: Is that correct?
<sep1318> yeah, I believe so. and it's a tag in the head of the page, so nothing visible would change.
<sep1318> i.e. I could verify it on my claimID page http://claimid.com/sep1318
<kiko> that sounds pretty simple (and cool)
<kiko> stub, do you know much about MicroID?
<sep1318> that's what I thought, kiko
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #129963 in launchpad "need filters and tags portlets on main bug search page" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129963
<SteveA> sep1318: you're interested in microid
<SteveA> sep1318: I hadn't heard of it before.  I'll take a look.
<Kmos> bug 126032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126032 in soyuz "Fix release bug when strange LP#number or LP:#number in changelog is used" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126032
<Kmos> can someone take it ?
<ubotu> New bug: #129967 in launchpad "psycopg passes dict as the exception value causing OOPS in adapter code." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129967
<SteveA> sep1318: I'd like to talk with you about MicroID sometime.
<sep1318> yeah, absolutely
<sep1318> SteveA: I just got back, so talk it up. I just got in to openID and microID, and now I want it everywhere.
<sep1318> :)
<SteveA> sep1318: I'm busy for the rest of today, but we can talk tomorrow about this
<sep1318> sure, SteveA. Any time I'm online :)
<sep1318> (pretty much)
<SteveA> sep1318: I need you to hassle me, rather than the other way around.  Otherwise, this will just drop to the bottom of my todo list
<SteveA> so please hassle me tomorrow
<sep1318> alright then. hopefully I'll remember. I'll at least be in #plone, if not here too, if I remember.
<paulvg> Hi, i just applied for beta testers team, is there anything i should do before being approved?
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<siretart> kiko: pong
<diocles> Hi! I'd like to get an 'h' added to https://launchpad.net/rhythmbox, but don't know who to ask.
<kiko> diocles, let me fix that for you
<diocles> I think there's an extra space at the beginning of the second paragraph, as well.
<Odd_Bloke> diocles: Hey. :D
<diocles> Odd_Bloke: Hey. :)
<diocles> kiko: Thanks very much.
<kiko> diocles, done.
<LarstiQ> diocles: so why isn't there anything of you at https://code.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/ ;)
<diocles> Hah, because I use git. :P
<diocles> Just to annoy all the bzr developers I know.
* LarstiQ cackles
<mathiaz> hi. How do I set 'revision hint' when I've linked a branch to a bug ?
<ubotu> New bug: #130018 in launchpad "Caching by Opera browser breaks left side menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130018
<LaserJock> kiko-afk: I sympathize about the duplicate bugs. It is confusing.
#launchpad 2007-08-03
<maix> hi, is there an easy way to find get the title of a launchpad bug? (other than parsing the whole page)
<maix> for example is there something like "get raw text" in a wiki
<LaserJock> yeah
<maix> where? ;)
<LaserJock> I gotta find it, gimme a sec
<maix> kk
<LaserJock> hmm, where did it go
<beuno> maix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/26419/+text
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26419 in gnome-session "gnome-session hangs when "lo" is not correctly configured" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Sebastien Bacher (seb128)
<LaserJock> that's weird
<beuno> that gives you the bug info en text format
<maix> beuno, thx
<beuno> maix: np
<LaserJock> hmm, there must be a bug or something
<beuno> LaserJock: what?
<maix> can i be sure that it doesn't change and the title will always be in the second line?
<LaserJock> I suppose
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock 
<LaserJock> beuno: it doesn't always work
<beuno> maix: yes, but the second block changes when there are upstream bugs associated
<beuno> LaserJock: what do you mean?  in what cases?
<LaserJock> beuno: like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/26419/+text
<beuno> the only case I know it doesn't wotk is with rpviate bugs
<beuno> LaserJock: you have to build the URL different
<LaserJock> beuno: that's my point
<LaserJock> you shouldn't have to
<LaserJock> it shouldn't depend on which url you use to get to the bug
<beuno> LaserJock: right, that sounds like a bug/wishlist Launchpad is waiting to have  :D
<LaserJock> yep
<maix> i always have the number
<maix> oh wait which prefix do i use then?
<LaserJock> maix: just do bug.launchpad.net/bugs/<bug number>/+text
<maix> bugs.launchpad.net... ?
<LaserJock> bugs.launchpad rather
<maix> ;)
<maix> LaserJock, kk thx
<maix> and for the link without text and - yes ist forwards me. ok
<maix> (its for a [bug]  tag in a forum)
<beuno> maix: make sure you use that wisely, if the forum is big enough, you can annoy Launchpad maintainers pretty quickly  :D
<maix> no, its just called once, when the text is written in the database, not at every call.
<maix> would be too much work for our server too ;)
<beuno> maix: great  :D
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<ubotu> New bug: #130051 in malone "+text doesn't work for full bug URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130051
<gdoubleu> I would love to hear some developers' opinions on using launchpad as a project tracker compared to trac
<gdoubleu> as far as communication, efficiency, etc.
<gdoubleu> I've worked on several projects using trac, but have been recently introduced to bzr and launchpad
<jamesh> gdoubleu: Launchpad's bug tracker actually sends emails to people filing bugs, which is nice
<gdoubleu> jamesh: trac does as well
<jamesh> gdoubleu: really?  I don't think I've ever been notified of changes to bugs I've filed in Trac instances
<gdoubleu> jamesh: it's a configuration option that I think might be off by default
<jamesh> gdoubleu: okay.
<jamesh> gdoubleu: there are a number of things Launchpad does that Trac doesn't, such as translation and blueprint (specification) management
<jamesh> I don't know how important those are to you though.
<jamesh> Also, there are network effects.  Launchpad lets you attach a bug to multiple contexts (e.g. your project and the packaging of your project in Ubuntu)
<jamesh> so having the two in Launchpad can make life easier.
<gdoubleu> Yes, I really like how you can tie everything together, I can definitely see how there would be advantages with multiple projects in launchpad
<carlos> morning
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<cprov> good morning !
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<cprov> Fujitsu: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #130138 in rosetta "Allow translations imported for 'restricted' pocket" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130138
<ubotu> New bug: #130143 in soyuz "Initialise From Parent needs some love when multiple distro archives is done" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130143
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya kiko!
<Hobbsee> how's it going?
<kiko> Hobbsee, pretty good. you do some universe queue administration, right?
<kiko> (or is that a long-standing bug and I should shut up now?)
<Hobbsee> kiko: i do, yes
<kiko> so the new queue UI is live:
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<kiko> Hobbsee, you can now inspect packages directly
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh, not that type of queue stuff.  but that could come in handy ;)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> well..
<kiko> :)
<Fujitsu> Oh, shiny.
<kiko> does anyone do that for the universe queue?
<Hobbsee> kiko: how clever!
<Hobbsee> kiko: yeah, the archive admins
* Hobbsee pokes one of them
<Hobbsee> kiko: i sponsor patches, but i dont deal with the new queue, at this point.
<Hobbsee> kiko: I dont suppose there are plans to support dget?
<kiko> what's dget?
<Fujitsu> librarian would have to be fairly well redesigned to do that, I believe.
<Hobbsee> kiko: if you dget foo.dsc, it will also get foo.diff.gz, and foo_orig.tar.gz, basically
<Hobbsee> there's more to it, and it's cleverer than that, but thta's the idea
<kiko> hmmm
<Fujitsu> However, librarian screws things up by putting everything in seperate directories.
<Hobbsee> kiko: as in, if you feed it a link to the .dsc file, it'll read it, figure out what else of the source to download, and download that.
<kiko> how does it guess the paths to the diff and tar?
<Hobbsee> useful
<Fujitsu> kiko: Everywhere else on the planet they're in one directory.
<Hobbsee> well, it's fairly similar in name to the .dsc, of course - and in the same directory
<Hobbsee> kiko: browsing the code for the specifics should help you there
<Fujitsu> The name doesn't matter; it gets the files referenced by the .dsc
<kiko> Fujitsu, but the path does matter, I see. we could fix that by providing a librarian wrapper for DSCs though.
<Fujitsu> kiko: That would be nice.
<kiko> Fujitsu, can you file a bug and provide some information that gives us stepping stones to producing a good solution?
<kiko> one question is where do you point dget to -- is it to a URL?
<Fujitsu> dget http://url/to.dsc
* Fujitsu files a bug.
<kiko> cool
<Hobbsee> kiko: run dget <somewhere on the debian ftp server, found from packages.debian.org>
<Fujitsu> kiko: launchpad or soyuz?
<kiko> Fujitsu, soyuz
<cypherbios> cprov: how long a source package still with "Missing dependencies" status before being removed? (talking about PPA)
<cprov> cypherbios: missing-deps are not removed automatically, they will stay there forever waiting deps to be satisfied 
<cprov> cypherbios: unless you upload a new source version
<cypherbios> cprov: I see. I just did, let's wait then, thanks.
<cprov> cypherbios: np
<ubotu> New bug: #130158 in soyuz "librarian should provide dgettable URLs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130158
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i said i was going to file a LP bug
<cprov> ouch ... 
<Hobbsee> cprov: ouch to whihc?
<cprov> Hobbsee: the bug
* Hobbsee waits for said bug to load
<Hobbsee> cprov: why's that ouch?
<kiko> cprov, hang on
<cprov> Hobbsee: makes me wonder 'how ?!', we would be better off betting our coins in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptFirefoxFileHandler
<kiko> cprov, it's easy.
<kiko> Fujitsu, Hobbsee: does dget handle 301s?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i dont know what a 301 is :)
<Fujitsu> kiko: good question.
<Fujitsu> I'll check.
<kiko> thanks
<cprov> kiko: librarian has duplicated filenames and dsc only offers filenames, we can't disambiguate 
<kiko> cprov, I think you're thinking of this in the wrong direction
<kiko> cprov, what I'm saying is that we can provide a virtual directory for a sourcepackagerelease
<cprov> kiko: well, ok, we could include suite in the librarian redirection
<Hobbsee> kiko: that's binaries.  what dget is for sources.
<Hobbsee> er, what dget is for *is* sources
<Hobbsee> kiko: [23:02]  <pitti> Hobbsee: that's awesome!
<kiko> where did I say binaries?
<Hobbsee> kiko: the firefox handler.  as in, to install binaries and such
<Hobbsee> kiko: dget is for grabbing one source from a location somewhere.  not everything in a repository, and not binaries.
<cprov> Hobbsee: I suggested firefox-apt-handler
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry.  cprov ^
<cprov> Hobbsee: to support sources, as well 
<Hobbsee> my bad, not really reading the lines
<kiko> ANYWAY
<cprov> ...
<kiko> as I said, it's easy to do, I just want to know if dget supports 301s.
<kiko> i.e. if each individual file it tries to pull can be redirected.
<sep1318> whenever you've got time, SteveA, we can talk about microIDs if you want. ::hassle::
<cprov> kiko: right, a url incluing  distroseries/name/version/<file> would do.
<kiko> right
<kiko> I was thinking actually something like 
<kiko> +files
<kiko> under the sourcepackagerelease
<kiko> a directory that contained a virtual mapping of all the libraryfilealiases it uses
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+files
<Kmos> that would be nice
<Kmos> :)
<cprov> kiko: yep, can you comment the bug and sort priority for us ? 
* cprov goes back to code 
<kiko> Kmos, well, it'd have to be under +source/apport/3.1/+files
<kiko> but other than that, yes
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> kiko: that's more interesting :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130182 in launchpad "Account registration form should not crash when missing a element" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130182
<ubotu> New bug: #130197 in launchpad "Timebomb in xx-maintenance-message.txt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130197
<kiko> Fujitsu, so, does it?
* sep1318 hassles SteveA about microIDs
<ubotu> New bug: #130220 in launchpad "LP marks bugs fix released multiple times and sends multiple mails when a bug number appears in more than one .changes file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130220
<ubotu> New bug: #130222 in launchpad "LP sends mail "From" me that I didn't originate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130222
<kiko-fud> matsubara, don't forget to dupe that bug up there
<matsubara> which one kiko-fud ?
<kiko-fud> https://launchpad.net/bugs/130222
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130222 in launchpad "LP sends mail "From" me that I didn't originate" [Undecided,New]  
<matsubara> duped already
<matsubara> hmm the reporter unduped it
<kiko-fud> oh, I see what it was matsubara 
<kiko-fud> Fujitsu_, so...
<ScottK> Because it's not a dupe (the bug above - I'm the reporter).
<kiko-fud> yeah
<kiko-fud> ScottK, you're the reporter in this case, right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<kiko-fud> thanks.
<kiko-fud> there's another case where this happens which is also broken.
<ScottK> I don't particularly mind the bugmail having my address in it when I did something, it's the automated stuff appearing to be done by me that I don't mind.  Particularly stuff like the one above (I also reported) where LP is fix releasing bugs that are already fix release.
<kiko-fud> matsubara, what's the other bug that complains about that same issue -- when we subscribe somebody else
<matsubara> bug #94321, perhaps?
<kiko-fud> no
<kiko-fud> that's a dupe of it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94321 in malone "status change email has wrong 'From'" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94321
<kiko-fud> I think
<kiko-fud> oh, no, that's it yes.
<kiko-fud> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> No problem.
<kiko-fud> ScottK, these bugs were already fix released, right?
<ScottK> One thougth for you on 94321 is the RFC 2822 does permit multiple From addressees as long as you have a Sender, which you do.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> If you go look, there are now two automatic release comments in the bugs.
<kiko-fud> sure thing.
<ScottK> What happened was the Debian Maintainer left the LP bug numbers in his update and so when I requested the sync, LP parsed the changelog and didn't check to see if the bug was already fixed.
<kiko-fud> yeah
<kiko-fud> that's easy to fix.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> I'm curious about Bug #125279 that one bit me again today.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125279 in soyuz "Publishing an update to *-proposed incorrectly marks bug "Fix Released"" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125279 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<kiko-fud> it's almost ready
<ScottK> That's the next release (Soyuz: 1.1.8)?
<kiko-fud> yes
<ScottK> OK.  I'll be glad to see that one gone.
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu_, you no <3 me
<ubotu> New bug: #130242 in launchpad "Output request counts and timing in launchpad.log application log" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130242
<maix> hi
<maix> may we use https://bugs.launchpad.net/@@/bug-medium in our forum?
<maix> (to link to launchpad)
<maix> and is this icon also available in a bigger size?
<maix> doesn't anyone now?
<LaserJock> I don't
<maix> :(
<salgado> maix, it's better to ask that on launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<maix> salgado, ok, thx
<red> is there darcs support in Launchpad?
<LarstiQ> red: no
#launchpad 2007-08-04
<AndyP> hey folks, how come it says "Not yet built" for packages that have been built on https://launchpad.net/~andy-price/+packages ?
<kiko> AndyP, that's a bug! how weird
<AndyP> kiko: want me to open a bug report?
<kiko> AndyP, yes, please. that's really weird
<AndyP> okie dokie
<AndyP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/130276 - short and sweet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130276 in launchpad "Packages listed as "Not yet built" when they have been built" [Undecided,New]  
<kiko> thanks AndyP 
<kiko> I'll look into it
<AndyP> cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #130276 in launchpad "Packages listed as "Not yet built" when they have been built" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130276
<ubotu> New bug: #130285 in launchpad "most active in should disregard deleted projects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130285
<sep1318> SteveA: ping
<RuN_IN_DesErt> any body here ?
<kblin> durnit. I can't find the bug about supporting the google code issue tracker. :)
<kblin> ah, there
<kblin> always the moment after you ask in IRC :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130403 in launchpad "No Sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130403
<jelmer> how long should it take for malone to respond to an email to close a couple of bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #130408 in malone "Confirmation emails for malone email interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130408
<jelmer> hmm, weird, new@bugs.launchpad.net is quicker than edit@bugs.launchpad.net...
<ubotu> New bug: #130384 in gnome-app-install "Pot file updating not working" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130384
<ianm_> I have a few projects in gnome svn, and I'm about to launch a new one, and I'd like to use launchpad for bug tracking, translation, etc.  would it make more sense to put it in gnome svn or can it go directly into launchpad ?
<mpt> ianm_, Launchpad can host Bazaar repositories, not Subversion repositories, though it can make a Bazaar mirror of a Subversion branch you have elsewhere
<ianm_> I have no strong preference between the two
<mpt> jelmer, when you change an existing bug report (by whatever method), Launchpad waits for five minutes in case you make further changes, so it can batch the notifications.
<jelmer> mpt: that makes sense, but it would be nice if Bazaar could at least confirm that the commands I gave were valid
<mpt> I thought it did the same when you report a new bug, but perhaps it doesn't.
<jelmer> I just got hit again by the fact that "  bug 42\n  status fixreleased\n" doesn't work
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42 in malone "Bug description listed in task is not the correct description" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42 - Assigned to Brad Bollenbach (bradb)
<mpt> jelmer, what does Bazaar have to do with it?
<jelmer> (because "  affects /products/bzr-svn" is missing)
<jelmer> mpt: uhm, s/Bazaar/Launchpad :-)
<mpt> ianm_, we don't have strong integration between Launchpad's Bazaar hosting and the rest of Launchpad at the moment, though it will become stronger in the future.
<mpt> Currently you can register a branch as fixing a particular bug, and that's about it iirc.
<ianm_> mpt: what does that mean, practically speaking?
<mpt> It means that it appears on the bug report page, so other people can try it out.
<ianm_> mpt: I mean what does the lack of integration mean, what are we losing out on?
<ianm_> mpt: it's just the same integration that it has with external repositories?
<mpt> jelmer, perhaps we could make that work for bugs that are recording as needing to be fixed in only one place, but that could encourage mistakes when closing bugs that affect multiple packages/projects.
<mpt> ianm_, well, nothing comparatively speaking. :-) I don't know of any integration between (for example) Gnome Subversion and Gnome Bugzilla, either.
<mpt> jelmer, on the plus side, you can now just say "affects bzr-svn" instead of "affects /products/bzr-svn"
<jelmer> mpt: Ah, cool - I didn't know that
<jelmer> mpt: I general, I would say that the current syntax is a bit verbose
<jelmer> I tend to use scripting to generate these emails, and that's a bad sign :-)
<mpt> I'd be interested to read proposals for more concise syntax
<jelmer> Something like "fixcommitted 4242 bzr-svn" would make sense to me
<jelmer> I would also think that requiring commands to be on top of the email is much nicer, e.g.:
<jelmer> fixcommitted 4242 bzr-svn
<jelmer> done
<jelmer> ... Human-readable reply ...
<jelmer> but IIRC think there's already an open bug about that :-)
<mpt> I don't understand why requiring commands to be at the beginning is better than having them at the end
<mpt> Why not allow them anywhere?
<jelmer> makes it harder to quote commands - I got a strange error for example, reporting a bug about the malone email interface
#launchpad 2007-08-05
<ubotu> New bug: #130435 in launchpad "Mesa is not an X.Org project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130435
<LaserJock> kiko: is it easy to set up a redirect in apache? would a .htaccess work?
<kiko> LaserJock, yes, it's very easy
<LaserJock> I have an Ubuntu mirror on my local apache server, I can set up a .htaccess easy enough
<kiko> that'd be very cool
<Fujitsu> kiko: Oops, sorry went to bed shortly after the discussion a couple of nights back, and wasn't around much yesterday.
<kiko> Fujitsu, that's okay, I'm still on it
<Fujitsu> I presume it can do it, and it can always be taught to.
<LaserJock> kiko: my .htaccess foo isn't working, do you use RewriteRule or Redirect?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Use Redirect.
<Fujitsu> redirect 301 somefile http://some/file
<LaserJock> k
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes for scheduled database maintenance
<ajmitch> scheduled to be down for approx 4-5 hours?
<stub> 5 hours, as per http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: were you going to test dget with redirected urls?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I presumed you were testing, but I've just done so. It handles 30[12]  fine. I set up 301s for a source package here, and it all worked.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I was having problems with my apache server
<LaserJock> I think I tightened it down too much or something :-)
<Fujitsu> kiko: ^^
<kiko> Fujitsu, LaserJock: most welcome, will update the bug.
<kiko> Fujitsu, LaserJock: and hopefully SSL is okay too, right?
<LaserJock> yeah, we might have to give it a flag
<LaserJock> but it should work I think
<kiko> that's not ideal but that problem I /really/ can't solve
<kiko> in the short term
<LaserJock> dget has an --insecure option
<LaserJock> which the man page says "Allow SSL connections to untrusted hosts."
<LaserJock> so I'm guessing that passes the proper flags to curl/wget
<kiko> wonder if we could get launchpad's cert to be trusted though
<kiko> it's a valid cert
<Fujitsu> It works.
<Fujitsu> It doesn't complain when I try to grab a nonexistent file from LP, except for a 404.
<kiko> that's great.
<LaserJock> awesome
<Fujitsu> Um, 503, but anyway.
<kiko> so my plan is to add a +files under the sourcepackagerelease url
<Fujitsu> That makes sense :)
<kiko> and link the DSC download that we [already]  offer for that sourcepackagerelease to the DSC in that directory
<kiko> and not the librarian file
<kiko> that file itself will simply issue a librarian redirect
<kiko> the overhead is slightly higher but shouldn't matter given the convenience
<kiko> and we /can/ redirect to an http:// librarian URL btw
<kiko> let me catch some zs now
<Fujitsu> Night kiko.
<LaserJock> kiko: so it'll be +files/<dsc>.dsc ?
<LaserJock> or will +files itself redirect to the .dsc?
<Fujitsu> I presume the former.
<Fujitsu> As +files would likely contain a listing of binaries as well.
<Fujitsu> A +files/+dsc would be really nice, though.
<Fujitsu> Also, did I see mention of the suite being in the path? That sounds wrong, as sourcepackagereleases aren't specific to distroseries(es).
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> it's not necessary
<kiko> it can be just an added convenience
<Fujitsu> OK.
<LaserJock> kiko: ok, thanks so much
<Fujitsu> Yay, we soon won't have to manually download the various bits of old versions :)
<LaserJock> and we can maybe do some automatic stuff
<Fujitsu> Bah, it'd be nice if we could have a read-only LP while maintenance was going on... but it's probably not worth it
<kiko> we are planning on that actually
<kiko> it's slightly tricky to disable the r/w parts
<kiko> but we rarely have outages
<kiko> and tbh this time we actually need it
<kiko> the db needs a repack
<kiko> see you in a few hours
<LaserJock> cya
<Fujitsu> I think I might have seen a spec about it months ago, but I can't look now :*
<Fujitsu> *:(
<justinwray> launchpad working for everyone?
<beuno> justinwray: its down for planned maintainance
<justinwray> Nice of me to pay attention eh?
<justinwray> Thanks beuno.
<beuno> justinwray: np
<Fujitsu> Might be an idea to put something in the topic... or, even better, something on the outage page.
<beuno> yes it would, but I don't think they're are any admins around at all
<justinwray> I will admit, I did check the topic.  But that was the extent of my research.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:elmo] : Launchpad down for scheduled database maintenance | Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 9 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<sanju_baba> hi all
* Kmos LP is back
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 9 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<paxed> How can i find out what project it was that caused an account being autocreated for me?
<paxed> oh. duh, i guess i'm blind. it says that on the profile page...
<web_knows> hello
<web_knows> I've downloaded two translation files from launchpad (PO and MO). they are for amarok (feisty).
<web_knows> how can I install them?
<web_knows> on ubuntu
<kiko> you should really be grabbing the language packs, web_knows 
<kiko> individual mo files are harder to install
<kiko> but if you want to, replace the amarok.mo file on your filesystem with the one you downloaded
<web_knows> kiko, I wasn't able to find the language pack for amarok
<web_knows> and also there's no amarok.mo file on my filesystem
<ubotu> New bug: #130526 in malone "Improve list of duplicates when reporting a bug (order by number of dupes, mark dupes)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130526
<lifeless> thumper: hey
<thumper> morning lifeless
<lifeless> still tracking C++ stuff? we've got a regression in a custom stream I wrote for squid3 , on bleeding edge gcc
<lifeless> http://www.squid-cache.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=2000
<ubotu> Squid bug 2000 in src "Debian build fails unit-tests on squid3-HEAD" [Major,New]   - Assigned to squid3@treenet.co.nz
<lifeless> so I thought I'd ask if that rings any bells
<thumper> lifeless: I still know enough C++ to know stuff
<thumper> lifeless: did you want me to look over your code?
<thumper> lifeless: what bleeding edge are you using?
<lifeless> well, eyeball the bug report perhaps
* thumper looks
<lifeless> I haven't played with this yet, I need to setup a sid chroot to test build it myself
#launchpad 2008-07-28
<thunderstruck> where is the link to change title in a bug report? I dohnt see a link for it.
<Hobbsee> it's called edit description
<Hobbsee> use the page search
<ScottK> Another victory for the new U/I.
<Hobbsee> page search is *very* useful for launchpad, now.
<thunderstruck> thanks
<thunderstruck> what is the correct name for launchpad ?
<jamesh> Launchpad
<gnomefreak> ok thats what i did but i shouldnt be able to change status and such but i can
<gnomefreak> bug 252137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252137 in firefox-3.0 "Syriac RTL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252137
<RAOF> Just to check: I can only get the signed changes file out of my PPA because I've uploaded that package, and am logged in as myself, right?
<ScottK> RAOF: Link me and let's see if I can get it.
<RAOF> https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> I'd _hate_ for someone to upload any of those packages to Ubuntu!
<ScottK> ;-)
<jamesh> RAOF: I don't see the "(changesfile)" links on your PPA, but I see them on mine.
<RAOF> Good.  I just got a bit surprised when I checked one of those links and found it was still signed.
<ScottK> Same here.
<jamesh> it isn't totally secure though
<jamesh> the real solution is to not accept the same signed changes file twice
<ScottK> Except Ubuntu hasn't accepted those changes files.
<jamesh> ScottK: Launchpad has.
<jamesh> it is the same build system
<RAOF> Can't LP just strip the signature from the changes file?
<ScottK> It'd be nice though if the librarian was going to serve up signed .changes files, it'd at least use https.
<RAOF> jamesh: Sorry, you mean that someone browsing librarian could grab the signed changes file?
<jamesh> RAOF: if they can guess the URL, yes.
<RAOF> And by browsing, I mean 'guess the right url'
<RAOF> !!!
<ScottK> jamesh: True, but I think any linkage between PPA and the official build system is not likely to have a happy ending.
<ScottK> RAOF: Happy bug filing.
<jamesh> bugs have already been filed.
<jamesh> ScottK: there are plans to introduce a more secure upload mechanism
<ScottK> RIght.  First release, then go get a design.
<jamesh> we can do so much better than anonymous FTP
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that bug was filed ages ago.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: this is the fixed version.
<Hobbsee> the hchanges file used to be blatantly obvious
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm sure they have 'Top Men' working on it.
<Hobbsee> and the LP url is easily guessable.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'm not.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Did you see the first Indiana Jones movie, "Raiders of the Lost Ark"?
<Hobbsee> nope
<ScottK> Ah.  You ought to.
<RAOF> jamesh: Are you sure there are bugs filed?  There doesn't seem to be anything with the ppa tag against soyez.  That'd be the right target, yes?
<ScottK> I guess I'm showing my age, but at one point pretty much everyone would have known that I was saying I doubted much was happening.
<jamesh> RAOF: yes
<ScottK> On that note, I'm off to bed.
<RAOF> ScottK: _I've_ seen Raiders of the Lost Ark, and I did'nt get that :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> RAOF: Remember the scene at the end of the movie ...
<RAOF> Um...
<RAOF> Which one?
<RAOF> The answer may well be "no" :)
<RAOF> jamesh: Is this filed as a security bug, which is why I can't seem to find it?
<jamesh> yes
<RAOF> I'll stop looking, then.
<jamesh> bug 159304
<ubottu> jamesh: Bug 159304 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159304 is private
<RAOF> So, in short, the only thing preventing someone from taking a package from my PPA and making it look like I uploaded that to Ubuntu is that they'd need to first guess a URL?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> OK.  Two new launchpad bugs filed.  I've done my duty and I'm really going to bed.
<RAOF> ScottK: 'night.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: they've already been filed.  and closed.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: this is why you should be careful what you upload to a ppa.
 * Hobbsee has no idea why they can't strip the sigs, either.
<RAOF> Why does launchpad even _serve_ the changes files?
<Hobbsee> because they're useful, in seeing the changes?
<RAOF> But it's the parsed changes file that gets displayed.
<Hobbsee> istr that there was information on it not duplicated in the UI
<Hobbsee> but maybe that's their solution, and to eventually nuke the changes file.  i'm not sure
<mwhudson> hm, i've just been logged out of launchpad
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: sacrifice another goat.
<Hobbsee> you are behind in your sacrifices, and must rectify this.
<stub> That was me sorry. It was either log people out or schedule downtime. Annoying you is more fun, so I chose that option.
<mwhudson> stub: hooray
<Bowasilu> There aren't dumb questions, right? ;) I registered a project but how can I initially commit my files? The help site seems to jump over this step.
<spiv> Bowasilu: have you seen http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html ?
<Bowasilu> spiv: Yes. I tried "bzr push bzr+ssh://john.doe@bazaar.launchpad.net/~john.doe/+junk/myproject". But the files were not yet transferred.
<spiv> Bowasilu: What output did "bzr push" give you?
<spiv> Bowasilu: if this is a new project and new branch, then the process is generally "bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit; bzr push SOME-URL".
<Bowasilu> spiv: I will start over, I must have made an error somewhere... I'll report back if I succeed. Thanks for the moment.
<spiv> If you e.g. forgot to do "bzr add", then bzr commit will fail because there will be no changes.  If you forget to commit, then bzr push will tell you that there are no revisions to push.  So the messages from bzr should help diagnose what's gone wrong.
<Bowasilu> spiv: Great! I think I did not commit. Thanks a lot.
<Bowasilu> spiv: Hm. "Pushed up to revision 1.". Shouldn't I see the files online now?
<spiv> Bowasilu: yes, you should.  (It can take a minute or maybe two, but it shouldn't take more than that)
<spiv> Which branch?
<Bowasilu> spiv: You mean the web address of the branch?
<spiv> Yeah
<Bowasilu> https://code.launchpad.net/~markus-weimar/otrdecoderx/trunk
<Bowasilu> I get "No new revisions to push.".
<Bowasilu> spiv: So it should be there, right?
<spiv> Bowasilu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emarkus-weimar/otrdecoderx/trunk/files shows the files
<spiv> code.launchpad.net just hasn't caught up yet, which seems unusually slow.
<spiv> Also, it confusingly doesn't give a link to the source code browser even though it should know that source has been uploaded.
 * spiv files a bug
<Bowasilu> spiv: I see. Then I just wait some time.
<Bowasilu> That takes a while... :)
<spiv> Bowasilu: I'm guessing that something is broken, but the relevant people have all just finished for the day I think.
<Bowasilu> spiv: The code has arrived!
<Bowasilu> Thanks for saving me an hour to figure out why it does not arrive. :)
<spiv> Bowasilu: You're welcome :)
<coolbhavi> how to add gpg keys in new launchpad
<coolbhavi> ?
<ToyKeeper> coolbhavi: From your profile, click "change details" then "GPG keys"
<coolbhavi> OK!
<ToyKeeper> It used to be a direct link, but now it requires two clicks.  :(
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> anyone from translate team?
<jmunro> is there a way i can make launchpad rebuild a package in my ppa?
<jmunro> i tried just updating the changlog and dputting in the hope that it would rebuild new binaries, however it didnt seem to produce any debs
<wgrant> jmunro: That's the right way to do it
<wgrant> What gives you the idea that it didn't produce any binaries?
<jmunro> oh they just appeared, 25 minutes after the build
<jmunro> it said it was fully published etc
<jmunro> so i thought there had been a problem
<wgrant> That refers to the sources.
<wgrant> They will appear within 20 minutes of the build completing.
<smarter> hey
<smarter> Is there a way to get a "private" PPA for a team yet?
<cprov> smarter: Yes. Please, file a question on soyuz mentioning the reason and the team name and we will arrange it for you.
<smarter> cprov: thanks, we'll do that
<laga> how is it "private"? is it protected by a password?
 * Adri2000 re-asks his question that got no answer during the week-end:
<Adri2000> is it a known bug that an upload to hardy-backports with LP: #nnnnnn closes the hardy "nominate for release" task?
<Adri2000> bug #248081 is an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248081 in filezilla "Please update filezilla to 3.0.11.1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248081
<wgrant> Adri2000: That's more a bug in Ubuntu workflows than Soyuz.
<wgrant> But Soyuz should perhaps adapt to our brokenness.
<Adri2000> wgrant: why is it a bug in our workflows?
<wgrant> Because one shouldn't be using a strange external project to manage backport requests...
<Adri2000> right
<wgrant> In my ideal world, each distroseries task would have a pocket assigned, so we could do away with <distroseries>-backports projects.
<wgrant> And I could request a security fix in -updates, -security and -backports.
<smarter> cprov: if you have some time: [14:48:09] <apachelogger> Riddell: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/40489
<wgrant> Huh. So much for open source.
<wgrant> Improving collaboration by hiding things.
<apachelogger> lol
<cprov> smarter: okay, thanks. I will organise it later today.
<smarter> thanks
<wgrant> apachelogger: No, it's seriously ridiculous...
<apachelogger> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> Why are pre-releases to be kept secret? That seems against the spirit of open source and testing!
<apachelogger> wgrant: because there might be problems in the initial tarballs
<wgrant> So we should keep Intrepid under lock and key?
<apachelogger> now if we would publish these initial tarballs right away KDE would have to roll .1 instead of just exchanging the tarballs
<wgrant> So they reuse version strings!?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> they pimp their tarballs
<wgrant> Are they trying to confuse people to death or something?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is why the tarballs are secret :P
<Hobbsee> wgrant: also, it takes a shedload of time to actually build all of it.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: and a lot of people whine because their favorite metapackage isn't updated and such
<wgrant> Hobbsee: How's this relevant?
<apachelogger> wgrant: because they might have to remove kdepim if it is not yet built against a new kdelibs
<Hobbsee> wgrant: just saying the reasons they do it.
<Hobbsee> also, i'm not sure how much it's tested to be integrated together, before the release.
<wgrant> apachelogger: Package managers aren't normally that silly.
<Hobbsee> ie, it's libs and everything else 'released' to ktown at the same time
<apachelogger> the problem is really that KDE is source distributor
<apachelogger> everything has to work on hundreds of distros
<wgrant> Same with every other upstream.
<apachelogger> and most minor quirks get squashed by packagers within that 1 week binary preparation time
<apachelogger> wgrant: no other upstream releases ~80 source distributions at the same time
<wgrant> Isn't that what RCs are for?
<apachelogger> wgrant: so rcs can be broken?
<apachelogger> I guess that would make testers quite pissed
<apachelogger> anyway
<wgrant> apachelogger: What?
<apachelogger> quite off-topic here
<Hobbsee> wgrant: most other upstreams don't take so long to build together.
<wgrant> RCs are there to find bugs in before the release.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: actually upgrading kde takes...a good few days.
<wgrant> Rather than releasing a tarball that isn't what it is.
<Hobbsee> add extra for buildd handholding.
<Hobbsee> and they want it released at the same time.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I don't see why that means it should be hidden, nor how that improves collaboration.
<apachelogger> wgrant: #kde-devel
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that would be to stop the users being silly, and pulling partial updates.
<apachelogger> ask for someone from the release working group
<wgrant> Hobbsee: So it's a PPA owner's fault if they upload something to their PPA and some user is crazy enough to dist-upgrade with it?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's probably synonymous with how launchpad rolls out - all at once.
<Hobbsee> and while it should all work together, some bits may not, and it may not have been found on edge/staging.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: One can copy fine from a non-private PPA, AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<apachelogger> wgrant: there are users which suggest other users to use that ppa
<apachelogger> these other users don't really know what they are doing and trusting that other user
<wgrant> apachelogger: Then those users need to be told to stop it.
<apachelogger> which might make them end up with a broken system and them switching back to windows
<wgrant> There are many more dangerous PPAs around.
<Hobbsee> this entire argument is effectively the same as the one regarding firefox.
<Hobbsee> if upstreams are requesting specific, reasonable things - like everything to release at the same time - it's reasonable to do that.
<wgrant> apachelogger: Do we make Intrepid private because somebody could break their systems with it? No; we just put up warnings.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i don't think it's a question of fault - more ensuring a good user experience.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: people don't read warnings.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Then we need to chmod lots of files on a.u.c very quickly.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: why do you think anyone recommending rm -rf / in any of our support channels gets a boot?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: What warnings?
<Hobbsee> any warnings.
<wgrant> Those who advise others to rm -rf / do not put a warning immediately beforehand saying 'Do not do this'
<Hobbsee> some do.
<apachelogger> wgrant: do you think users who suggest using that pre-release ppa add a warning?
<wgrant> apachelogger: If they have a conscience they probably should.
<Hobbsee> and there are more dangerous ppas around, yes - however, they don't get thrown around whenever anyone hears about a new release coming around.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: if the prospective developers can't follow warnings on launchpad, why would you expect users to?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Hm?
<apachelogger> wgrant: everyone should use FLOSS as well
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i assume you know just how many people applied to join ubuntu-universe-sponsors, without being MOTUs?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right. They're not prospective developers.
<Hobbsee> no?
<Hobbsee> what are they, then?
<wgrant> People collecting badges, I suspect.
<wgrant> apachelogger: Where did I contradict that?
<Hobbsee> sure, but some of them actually have patches to put forward and such.
<Hobbsee> and that u-u-s queue looks evil.
<wgrant> There are much more dangerous things around than a KDE4 prerelease PPA.
<apachelogger> [15:07:49] <Hobbsee> and there are more dangerous ppas around, yes - however, they don't get thrown around whenever anyone hears about a new release coming around.
<wgrant> Embargoing security updates is sometimes necessary, but embargoing new upstream versions is more than slightly strange.
 * wgrant -> bed.
<wgrant> Anyway, although I of course have no standing in the situation, I
<wgrant> * I must strongly object, and feel it is against any normal Free Software principles.
<apachelogger> the source is free
<apachelogger> none stops anyone from fetching the tagged sources
<wgrant> No, it's not.
<wgrant> What!?
<wgrant> So they're secret except not?
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.1.0/
<apachelogger> the tarballs are secret
<apachelogger> for above started reasons
<wgrant> The above stated reasons are completely invalid if the tag is public.
<apachelogger> but if someone insists on getting the source before it got a fair amount of testing they might as well do it
<wgrant> How does it get a fair amount of testing if it is embargoed?
<apachelogger> wgrant: this is not about the code
<apachelogger> this is about the buildsystem
<apachelogger> and documentation
<apachelogger> that all entities work and stuff
<cprov> wgrant, apachelogger: Sorry, I'm not paying much attention right now (busy with other things), but AFAICS, the privacy requirement comes from KDE community, a P3A would be just propagating (coping with) it, if we want to argue about making early releases public we should make it at KDE workflow level. Do you both agree ?
<wgrant> cprov: Right.
<apachelogger> cprov: exactly :)
<Adri2000> cprov: should I file the issue I mentioned earlier as a soyuz bug?
<TuniX12> hello is there any bazaar channel ?
<Hobbsee> TuniX12: #bzr ?
<TuniX12> thanks
<cprov> Adri2000: well, the upload fixed the bugtask target to the filezilla, not the one targeted to hardy-backports. Is that correct or am I mistaken ?
<ScottK> (LP: #NNNNNN) has never worked for backports uploads.  Dunno if that's a feature or a bug.
<cprov> ScottK: hard to say, the code only closes sourcepackage tasks (ignoring PPA and -proposed uploads). It doesn't touch distroseries tasks.
<ScottK> It seems to me that Soyuz has enough information to know what to close.
<cprov> ScottK: quite possible, then it looks like a missing feature. File a bug, I'd say
<Adri2000> cprov: the upload was targeted to hardy-backports, so it should close the hardy-backports task and not touch the hardy "nominate for release task" as it did in this case
<Adri2000> only -security and -updates uploads should close a "nominate for release" task I think
<cprov> Adri2000: as I said, the upload didn't close the distroseries task, Martin did. Do you confirm it ?
<Adri2000> I closed the hardy (nominate for release) task as invalid
<Adri2000> Martin closed the hardy-backports task as fix released
<Adri2000> the upload (launchpad janitor) closed the hardy task as fix released
<RainCT> Launchpad (Edge) already asked me twice to log in today.. Is there something wrong?
<Hobbsee> RainCT: yeah, they've been messing iwth it.
<Hobbsee> RainCT: and, of course, the dual login, if you start with production, is normal.
<RainCT> ok, thx
<afflux> Is it possible to rename a project to avoid a name conflict? I registered pyotr a while ago and noticed that there seems to be a sourceforge project called pyotr (though it does not seem too popular, as was unable to find it using google).
<ScottK> cprov: Bug 252583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252583 in launchpad "Support (LP: #NNNNNN) for backports bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252583
<kiko> ScottK, heh, that's such a funny bug, we explicitly were asked to not make LP: work for backports because it used to :)
<ScottK> kiko: IIRC it closed mainline Ubuntu tasks when uploads to backports were made.  I agree that's wrong.
<mthaddon> afflux, just create a question here - https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion stating what you want it changed from and to
<kiko> ScottK, yeah
<afflux> mthaddon: ah okay, thank you
<mthaddon> sure
<dmishd> Hello all.  Wanted to check on the process for getting a new upstream version of mypasswordsafe uploaded for intrepid.  I've packaged it in my ppa, registered it as a bug in launchpad, nominated it for release and subscribed the ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  Did that a few weeks ago and have heard nothing since.  Is that usual or is there something else I should do?
<dmishd> The bug url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mypasswordsafe/+bug/221893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221893 in mypasswordsafe "MyPasswordSafe package needs updating" [Undecided,In progress]
<andrea-bs> dmishd: you should ask on #ubuntu-devel for this kind of questions ;-)
<dmishd> ah ok, thank you :)
<SURFgijs> anybody knows where I can find the code of conduct?
<SURFgijs> https://help.launchpad.net/BecomingAnUbuntero
<SURFgijs> I think the directions are invalidg
<kiko> SURFgijs, on launchpad itself, launchpad.net/codeofconduct/
<kiko> iirc
<SURFgijs> aaah
<SURFgijs> thx
<apachelogger> cprov: about the private ppa question - will we be able to copy the packages to a normal ppa? +is there a method for us to "sort the special access"?
<cprov> apachelogger: no, copies via the UI will not work either.
<apachelogger> cprov: I guess we will have to wait then, this is one of the most important advantages when it comes to actually publishing it ... i.e. not having to rebuild it :)
<cprov> apachelogger: right, let the question opened for now, i will build a list of the missing features for you and other interested teams
<apachelogger> cprov: ok, thank you
<zyx386> jtv, hi
<jtv> zyx386: hi
<erdalronahi> hi jtv
<jtv> erdalronahi: hi
<zyx386> we wont some change in our launchpad team?
<erdalronahi> Have a look at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/wordpress-translators
<erdalronahi> there are two Kurdish teams, but only one link
<erdalronahi> the second team is for another variant of Kurdish and should link to another team
<jtv> Oh, I remember that
<erdalronahi> I am just struggling with the new interface to set it up
<zyx386> erdalronahi, you must create the kurmanji team first, then nickolay or jtv can switch it :)
<jtv> zyx386: actually, it would be bad manners for me to do it, since Nikolay manages it.  :-)
<jtv> erdalronahi: zyx386 is right: assuming there is no confusion such as 2 WordPress translation team for the _same_ version of Kurdish, first set up a team to manage the translation, then present it to Nikolay so he can add it.
<ApOgEE-> hi all... i'm creating a team on launchpad and request for a mailing list. i just got a reply which says it is declined and I should contact launchpad admin
<erdalronahi> ok, just created https://edge.launchpad.net/~wp-ku
<jtv> ApOgEE-: let me see if I can find someone who knows about mailing lists.
<zyx386> erdalronahi, perfect and send nickolay in wp-polyglots
<zyx386> http://lists.automattic.com/mailman/listinfo/wp-polyglots
<ApOgEE-> jtv, i got decline reply from Jorge O. Castro says The right place to ask for an Ubuntu mailing list is rt@ubuntu.com. How was that?
<ApOgEE-> previously, I clicked on the request mailing-list button
<jtv> ApOgEE-: I don't know about Ubuntu, but that sounds like a request tracker.
<leonardr> ApOgEE: rt@ubuntu.com is the ticket tracker
<erdalronahi> zyx386, I mailed him
<ApOgEE-> leonardr, I do it on launchpad
<erdalronahi> but not on that list.
<jtv> erdalronahi: personal mail should work as well.
<jtv> erdalronahi: (unless there is an established process within the WordPress community that I don't know, which is also possible)
<ApOgEE-> i did it from here https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-my-webteam/+mailinglist
<jtv> ApOgEE-: maybe the problem has something to do with what the list is for.
<erdalronahi> jtv, no there isn't, but I started translating in Launchpad
<ApOgEE-> jtv, the page stated The application for this team's mailing list has been declined. Please contact a Launchpad administrator for further assistance.
<ApOgEE-> any problems?
<jtv> ApOgEE-: I see, this is a LoCo team.  I don't know how Ubuntu mailing lists are set up, but it sounds like there's a special arrangement for setting those up.  You can always try emailing that address.
<leonardr> ApOgEE: i think this is the issue: because your project is part of ubuntu, you should talk to the ubuntu maintainers to get a list set up
<leonardr> that is, send a request to rt@ubuntu.com to get a task ticket
<ApOgEE-> i see...
<kiko> leonardr, ApOgEE-: well, hang on a second.
<kiko> leonardr, ApOgEE-: would a launchpad mailing list not serve what ApOgEE- is looking for?
<kiko> we're happy to host ubuntu mailing lists -- they don't show up under lists.ubuntu.com, but instead are LP mailing lists
<leonardr> kiko: i don't see why it wouldn't, but his request was rejected
<kiko> but that's usually fine
<leonardr> possibly because it wouldn't show up under lists.ubuntu.com
<kiko> ApOgEE-, leonardr: the right person to talk to is jcastro
<kiko> jcastro, ping?
<cody-somerville> The CC said that the community shouldn't use the launchpad mailing lists yet
<jcastro> kiko: pong
<ApOgEE-> jcastro, told me to ask rt@ubuntu.com instead
<kiko> cody-somerville, jcastro: why not?
<jcastro> kiko: the CC decided to use lists.ubuntu.com
<kiko> why?
<jcastro> namespace issues or something I guess.
<kiko> it's much harder to manage those lists
<kiko> I think the CC should really reconsider that suggestion
<kiko> and we can fix whatever issues people are having as long as they don't decide to not use the lists themselves :)
<jcastro> kiko: I just decline on LP and approve in RT, I neither made the decision or had anything to do with it. (ie. Don't shoot the messenger!)
<cody-somerville> kiko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda/talk
<kiko> jcastro, I'm not shooting you, but I think it's kinda crazy to create more work for IS after having mailing lists actually reimplemented in launchpad to avoid this
<kiko> thanks cody-somerville
<jcastro> kiko: I agree
<jcastro> thanks for that cody-somerville
<kiko> it has to do with the lists appearing under lists.ubuntu.com
<kiko> I wonder if that's really such a big deal, or if them being linked from lists.ubuntu.com would be good enough
<jcastro> kiko: having to manage RT and stuff now, I would say, the sooner someone were to fix the stuff mentioned on that wiki page so I can just approve via launchpad, the better. :)
<kiko> jcastro, we need to figure out why lists.ubuntu.com is important. is it just the directory? or something else?
<jcastro> kiko: I am not sure, Jono was the poc for all this but he's on holiday
<kiko> jcastro, you can fit right in :)
<ApOgEE-> jcastro, is that means I can't create mailing lists for my team then?
<jcastro> for a LoCo?
<jcastro> no, those go under lists.ubuntu.com
<ApOgEE-> jcastro, actually we have loCo mailing list but we would like to separate the list just for the web team
<ApOgEE-> so it won't mixed up with LoCo mailing lists. can I do that?
<jcastro> ApOgEE-: policy right now is only one mailing list per LoCo.
<ApOgEE-> jcastro, I see... even on launchpad mailing lists?
<jcastro> not really, but they don't want ubuntu mailing lists on launchpad to begin with
<jcastro> at this point I think discussing this with the CC at the next meeting would probably help iron all this out
<ApOgEE-> If that so, I'll just use groups.google.com then
<jcastro> ApOgEE-: kiko: I'll attend the CC meeting on the 5th and see if we can't get some clarification on this
<jcastro> because the current situation is just as bad if people end up going to freelists/google groups, etc.
<kiko> cool
<RichW> Ive uploaded my package to the PPA, when will it appear? - Heres my results: https://launchpad.net/~richies/+archive
<RichW> My username is richies
<kiko> soon.
<kiko> (unless you forgot to GPG-sign it)
<RichW> Never mind i have results in email
<cprov> RichW: good.
<ApOgEE-> thanks jcastro , kiko
<kiko> cool
<RichW> It rejected it and now ive made some changes to my files, dput says its "Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net" and wont let me upload it again.
<RichW> Hmm maybe i have to rebuild it.
<afflux> RichW: dput -f will do the trick
<RichW> thanks afflux, that helped.
<RichW> My ppa package is building on intrepid when it is uploaded, how do i make it build on hardy?
<beuno> RichW, you have to re-upload and target hardy instead
<beuno> there is a copy package feature, but it has never worked properly for me  (I'm probably using ir wrong somehow)
<kiko> beuno, can't he copy the package?
<kiko> beuno, it should work, and cprov can definitely explain if it doesn't
<kiko> he's been doing lots of work on that
<beuno> kiko, the 3 times I've done it, none of the copied packaged worked (mostly when I did bzr uploads and some bzr plugins)
<beuno> had to re-upload all of em
<beuno> but of course, I may of done something wrong  :)
<RichW> im trying copy
<beuno> RichW, I *think* they have to have the same dependencies (and versions) to be able to copy them. kiko is that correct?
<kiko> beuno, i.e. they copied across but were uninstallable?
<beuno> kiko, yeap. Due to dependency issues
<beuno> it asked for versions of packages that weren't in that release
<RichW> my package didnt build on intrepid due to dependency issues so im copying it to hardy
<beuno> which makes sense if you think about it, although I'm sure you guys are smarter than that
<kiko> beuno, so you depended on specific versions?
<beuno> kiko, nope, just seems it gets built that way
<kiko> no...
<beuno> build-depends?  maybe it's something with the bzr packaging
<beuno> or, again, me doing it wrong
<geser> beuno: it's not a good idea to copy packages "downwards" (from intrepid to hardy) as the package will still have the dependencies from the intrepid build
<beuno> geser, ah!  now *that* makes sense
<beuno> it's exactly what I did
<geser> beuno: when you copy package they won't get rebuild
<kiko> geser, well, you can copy source only
<kiko> I personally think that copying binaries across in PPAs is kinda crazy
<kiko> it only really makes sense when copying between pockets
<beuno> maybe the help should be expanded a bit: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart#Copying%20packages
<beuno> it didn't make sense to me either, but poolie told me he had done it before succesfuly, so I blindly went on with it
<geser> kiko: how should that work (copy just source) as the build debs will have the same file names as the ones from the other distribution?
<beuno> RichW, with the information above, I'd say you just re-upload to Hardy instead  :)
<geser> and a different revision than the upload to intrepid
<RichW> beuno: I looked at the build farm, its compiling :D
<RichW> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<cprov> then if it works (builds) you can safely copy source & binary "upwards" (to intrepid)
<RichW> Launchpad is amazing, must be thousands of lines of code and alot of hard word in it.
<RichW> Very clever scripting.
<kiko> RichW, thanks! it's indeed many KLOC, and these engineers keep adding on more!
<kiko> mtaylor, ping?
<radix> Is there a bzr plugin for associating a branch with a ticket? Or some other automated way to register a branch with a ticket?
<kiko> radix, do you mean a bug? bzr --fixes
<radix> yes, bug, thanks
<radix> kiko: oh cool, so if you commit a change with a --fixes and push it to LP it'll automatically be linked?
<kiko> radix, I /think/ so. abentley knows more than me though :)
 * beuno thinks "not yet"
 * beuno searches for the bug
<beuno> seems you can!    https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/246166/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246166 in launchpad-bazaar "Link bug to revision" [Medium,Triaged]
<kiko> tolja!
<beuno> you guys just don't keep still, do you...
<beuno> I can't keep up!
<kiko> we try hard to make it hard!
<RichW> wow dell has a ppa?!?!
<RichW> https://launchpad.net/~dell-team
<kiko> warren, ping?
<jordi> hello
<jordi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mailman-coders/mailman/2.1/revision/1121
<jordi> can I get a real unidiff from here?
<jordi> or a quick command line that would extract it?
<beuno> jordi, apart from the "unified diff" option on top?
<jordi> beuno: try it
<jordi> I want something I can feed to patch
<beuno> jordi, bzr diff http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mailman-coders/mailman/2.1 -r 1120..1121
<beuno> that would be better for a patch then
<jordi> beuno: fantastic
<jordi> thanks
<beuno> jordi, welcome'
<mtaylor> kiko: pong
<kiko> mtaylor, hey there. there is indeed an issue with mailing lists, which francis has a fix for and which should be deployed in the next hours
<mtaylor> kiko: awesome!
<mtaylor> thanks
<kiko> mtaylor, thanks for pointing this out, it was hard to notice
<mtaylor> kiko: well, lucky for us, we have vocal devs :)
<kiko> heh
<radix> beuno: oh, thanks for the pointer (sorry, got distracted)
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: fwiw... now a person who _was_ getting list emails is no longer getting list emails...
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, yeah, known problem but the fix is bring processed as we speak!
<mtaylor> k
<mtaylor> just double checking :)
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, pity we didn't manage to say hi to each other, but I enjoyed your panel on organic software last friday
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: wasn't me... but thanks!
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: I, funny enough, as in Brazil :)
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, really? I could have sworn..
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, we're near misses then. when do you come back?
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: not sure... possibly october
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, gar, indeed, it was brian aker who presented. heh
<mtaylor> well... there are worse people to confuse me with :)
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, do you spend the weekends there when you go?
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, I was confused because he mentioned launchpad and I said hmmm
<mtaylor> we've got him hooked on the kool-aid
<kiko-fud> heh
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: I spend the weekends sometimes... normally I come down for 2 weeks at a time and do the inside weekend
<mtaylor> but this last time I was just in rio for 4 days
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, well, when you do come and have a weekend let me know and you can come visit
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: I will!
<kiko-fud> mtaylor, I live about 3h out of são paulo but the bus ride is easy and it's fun up here -- and quieter
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: what? quieter than São paulo? never!
<kiko-fud> heh
#launchpad 2008-07-29
<kiko-fud> warren, ping?
<beuno> kiko-fud, wasn't there going to be a LP release today?
<kiko-fud> beuno, there will be. what is "today" to you? :-)
<beuno> kiko-fud, heh, right. I'm in UTC -3, not far away from your TZ if you're back home already
<kiko-fud> beuno, I'm in california, so I still have a lot of today left :)
<beuno> right, cheating timezones  :p
<kiko-fud> heh
<beuno> kiko-fud, no down time, or it hasn't been announced?
<kiko-fud> beuno, no downtime
<beuno> yay
 * beuno has 3 pending LP bugs to report
<thumper> ;)
<warren> kiko-fud: pong
<kiko-fud> beuno, what bugs! we have no bugs!
<kiko-fud> warren, I managed to figure out what the source of our confusion was on saturday
<kiko-fud> warren, it is in fact true that what you can access via http: can be slightly out of date wrt bzr+ssh
<kiko-fud> warren, the motivations for this are not entirely clear, but it derives from the fact that https:// is served off a mirror
<warren> kiko-fud: yes, I discovered that if I go directly to ssh I get it instantly
<kiko-fud> warren, now thumper tells me his team is rethinking this and there may be news and developments in this later this week
<warren> ok
<kiko-fud> warren, if I know more I'll ping you, and maybe thumper will too.
<warren> thx
<kiko-fud> sure thing
<thumper> I didn't say we were rethinking it
<thumper> I said I'd explain it more later :)
<kiko-fud> thumper, you said that in new zealandish. I understood that you wanted to FIX this idiosyncrasy!! :)
<thumper> kiko-fud: :)
<thumper> kiko-fud: there are reasons for this idiosyncrasy, but I don't have the time to explain right now
<kiko-fud> I know
<kiko-fud> thumper, just teasin' you. thanks for following up.
<beuno> kiko-fud, when are you coming down to .ar?
<kiko-fud> beuno, well, debconf is around the corner, so maybe debconf. I like argentina a lot! the girls in particular. :)
<beuno> kiko-fud, oh yes, they're our specialty!   I remember you said something about coming, just couldn't remember the "when" part
<kiko-fud> I thought empanadas were the specialty
<kiko-fud> girls a close second though
<beuno> I'm sure it depends on who you ask  :)
<awmcclain> Is there an easy way to see what dependencies a package has in my PPA?
<Hobbsee> guys...would it be too much to ask to have a facility to say "this package doesn't exist anymore.  STOP FILING BUGS AGAINST IT"
 * Hobbsee sighs at people who file useless bugs.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: File a bug?
<wgrant> ScottK: Waiting 12 months might be faster.
<Hobbsee> wgrant++
<Hobbsee> although, bug people might action the bugs faster
<spiv> Whereas filing a bug on IRC is nothing like filing a useless bug :P
<Hobbsee> although i suspect their efforts are focussed on the new UI
<ScottK> Likely to result in the same thing though.
<wgrant> spiv: It often works better than filing a real bug which will just sit around...
<Hobbsee> spiv: one thing i've noticed - if the bug gets filed by a LP developer, it'll get fixed quicker.
<wgrant> Yep.
<Hobbsee> thus, filing via irc, particularly if mpt's around, *can* be more effective.
<ScottK> Because we know who the target audience for Launchpad is.
<spiv> Correlation is not causation...
<ScottK> Clearly distro developers are low priority.
<Hobbsee> OTOH, filing a non-critical bug on launchpad, and the normal times it takes for responses on that, make it a reasonable risk.
<wgrant> ScottK: Reputable people have said that that will change RSN.
<spiv> (For example, maybe it gets fixed quicker because that developer was going to do that work anyway, and is using a bug to track the progress of that work)
<wgrant> spiv: Empirical data suggests otherwise.
<ScottK> That's one theory.  But it only works if the bug is assigned to the person that files it.
<spiv> ScottK: it wasn't a theory, just an example.
<ScottK> I just don't recall it ever happening.
<spiv> More precisely: not a general theory, just a hypothetical example demonstrating my point (that observing that bugs filed by LP developers getting fixed sooner is not sufficient to deduce that who files the bug is causes bugs to be fixed sooner/later).
<wgrant> It probably has something to do with the fact that LP devs can triage them upon filing. Although that's not always the case.
<ScottK> Right, but your suggestion doesn't match with observed reality, so isn't particularly relevant.
<spiv> ScottK: well, if you have statistics on causes rather than correlations, then we can discuss something other than hypotheticals :)
<ScottK> I have sufficient experience to have a reasonably reliable qualitative perspective.
<ScottK> If Launchpad had a reasonable API for external access, I might be able to provide some statistics.
<spiv> Yeah, it is too hard to get numbers out for this sort of thing.  People like to look at nice graphs of bugs closed vs. time, etc.
<ScottK> No, I'm saying Launchpad doesn't provide adequate access to its data to make it reasonably possible for me to answer such a question with statistics.
<ScottK> But data going back out of Launchpad has never been a high priority in the project.
<spiv> I'm not quite sure where you think I'm disagreeing, I just said it's too hard to get the numbers out.
<ScottK> OK.  It's got nothing to do with wanting graphs instead.  It's just Launchpad doesn't let go of data.
<spiv> Right.  Graphs were an example.  I guess my "etc" was too terse.
<ScottK> It's equally likely that I pretty well assume I'm disagreeing with a Launchpad developer and don't always notice so well on rare chance it's not happening.
<spiv> Well, I'm a Bazaar developer these days.
<ScottK> Fair enough.  I also have a hard time telling those two groups apart.
<wgrant> I was glad to see you trying to bash sanity into those who advocate rebasing.
<spiv> So we can disagree about what my job is if it'll make you feel better ;)
<ScottK> No.  That's fine.  I do understand there's a difference, just unless it's pointed out I often fail to distinguish.
<spiv> wgrant: thanks.  It was hard keeping it relatively short and unranty :)
<spiv> ScottK: it doesn't help that my freenode whois still says "launchpad"...
<wgrant> spiv: It doesn't, other than this channel...
<ScottK> I did sort of assume base on the fact that this is the only freenode channel you're on.
<ScottK> That and not reading your Launchpad profile very closely.
<wgrant> Freenode should really warn you when it's hiding channels.
<wgrant> As a whois can look very empty.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it doens't do it by default.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you have to set that mode, every single time you connect.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right, but some people do it, and it confuses people. ScottK, for example.
<Hobbsee> oh, sure.
<Hobbsee> oh, you're suggesting to warn other people that they could be on more channels than what's showing?
<spiv> wgrant: hmm, somehow I wasn't identified with nickserv...
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> spiv: Ah, indeed.
<ScottK> Yes.  That would have been much more convincing (of the wrong thing).
<spiv> ScottK: :)
 * spiv is a chameleon.
<wgrant> New edge looks nice.
<Jerub> hey ... I'm trying to figure out how to upload files so that they can be downloaded from my project
<Hobbsee> it does?  i have to see this!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It looks nicer, but it's no easier to use.
<Jerub> but I have no idea how to do this. the instructions seem to say that I should make a 'release'
<Jerub> but I don't know how to do that.
<Hobbsee> ooh, shiny.
<Hobbsee> i like the top bit
<Hobbsee> ScottK: probably, but all improvements are good
<mwhudson> Jerub: a release is attached to a series
<Jerub> mwhudson: okay, so I'm looking at one of my series.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: My favorite way to use the current U/I is with CSS off, so I'm unlikely to make much use of the new shinyness.
<Jerub> and I don't know how to attach a release to it, what's the procedure/
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting
<Hobbsee> they've actually done something about the massive subscriber list.
<mwhudson> Jerub: 'register a release' in the action menu on the right
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's just teh bug i'm on
<ScottK> I thought the action menu went away?
<ScottK> No, they did something.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: presumably not for bzr stuff
<Jerub> ah, I see it now
<mwhudson> Jerub: this stuff is all rather confusing
<Jerub> I was wondering what the 'action menu' was in the documentation
<Jerub> it's not labelled as one.
<ScottK> Jerub: I recommend filing bugs about unhelpful U/I.
<mwhudson> and, as Hobbsee is saying, hasn't changed all that much
<ScottK> Shoot, if they can have an action menu, why can't I?
<wgrant> ScottK: It's still on some pages.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: because that's confusing to start with, and they want to give people a vague clue about how it's supposed to work.
<Hobbsee> whereas bug are more obvious
<ScottK> Ah, so a deliberately confusing U/I is OK then?
<jml> yes, that's exactly what Hobbsee was trying to say
<jml> well spotted
<Hobbsee> jml: was i?
<jml> Hobbsee: :)
<ScottK> I think it's not an unreasonable conclusion to draw from the recent changes.
<Hobbsee> jml: i don't think i was *quite* saying that...
<jml> Hobbsee: neither do I.
<Hobbsee> jml: however, to clarify...
<wgrant> That's an interesting solution to the massive subscriber list problem.
<Hobbsee> in the case of bugs, most people can figure out how it works, even without an action panel.  ish.
<ScottK> Even if it annoys them in the process.
<Hobbsee> yes
<jml> Hobbsee: sadly, misfired sarcasm is a constant peril on IRC.
<Hobbsee> it won't make them confused enough to stop dealing with bugs on launchpad, though.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Dunno about that.
<ScottK> I've been getting a lot less bugmail recently.
<rockstar> ScottK, congratulations!  No more bugs!
<Hobbsee> whereas, people will just give up, if they can't make anything out of what's supposed to happen at all.
<wgrant> At least we'll supposedly be able to fix things ourselves in 12 months... not sure how much of that I believe, though.
<ScottK> rockstar: The best way to have no more bugs is to stop testing and turn off the bug tracker.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, the global majority of people.
<rockstar> ScottK, sounds like a pretty good plan.
<rockstar> :)
<ScottK> So success is defined as a release that doesn't get very many people to quit using the prodcut.
<ScottK> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> no, no.  more people to sign up to launchpad, than to quit it.
<ScottK> Right, so as long as not very many quit, it's a win.
<Hobbsee> people will always quit, for whatever reason.  sometimes, it's unrelated to the infrastructure.
<ScottK> Yes, but for some reason I'd have hoped the infrastructure wouldn't be encouraging them.
<wgrant> ScottK: Launchpad's API is meant to be somewhat released to betatesters this week. So that might change things.
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK has high hopes for \sh and leonov.
<RAOF> Also, the bugzilla and trac plugins sound exciting.
<NCommander> Yeah, interesting piece of work
<ScottK> Are these one way plugins or two way?
<NCommander> ScottK, bidirectional it appears
<ScottK> Ah.  A pleasant suprise.
<wgrant> I can't see them getting much use, really. If people don't want to move to Launchpad, they probably don't want to use code from Launchpad devs for similar reasons.
<wgrant> Although with the announcement of the Freeing in the near future, reasons for avoiding LP are dropping...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i can understand people not wanting to move their infrastructure and such.
<ScottK> So far the ability to move has been pretty well all one way, so bi-directional is progress.
<wgrant> It is.
 * NCommander notes that its been possible for awhile to suck data out of Launchpad via rdf feeds
<wgrant> That's not much data, though.
<kiko-fud> fwiw, lead developers of trac and bugzilla developed the actual plugins, not us
<wgrant> Oh.
<NCommander> kiko-fud, I didn't realize there was such an API in place to allow that to be done
<kiko-fud> NCommander, both have XMLRPC interfaces; we just extended them slightly to allow easy forwarding of bugs and comments, and efficient synchronizing of comments
<kiko-fud> (though for trac it's a plugin that includes the XMLRPC API)
<NCommander> kiko-fud, is there a XMLRPC interface for querying group memberships and such? REVU right now is parsing rdf files, but for really large groups, it really crawls :-/
<kiko-fud> NCommander, there will be a REST API with a python wrapper
<kiko-fud> NCommander, stay tuned for the release, flacoste and leonardr will be posting details
<wgrant> I saw the announcement announcement earlier.
<NCommander> sweet
<kiko-fud> the call for API beta?
<NCommander> REVU gets another upgrade
<wgrant> kiko-fud: Right.
<NCommander> kiko-fud, we're currently authing again OpenID, which isn't the prettiest solution ever
<kiko-fud> NCommander, OpenID is as good as it gets!
<NCommander> Launchpad's OPenID server breaks with noscript
<wgrant> NCommander: I think it's your code that's breaking it...
<NCommander> wgrant, all my code does is a meta redirect
<wgrant> I didn't look at it closely, though.
 * RAOF notes OpenID would be much cooler if anything actually accepted OpenID logins.  There must be more OpenID providers than consumers around.
<NCommander> That CONTINUE button is Launchpad itself
<NCommander> RAOF, pretty much
<wgrant> NCommander: Oh, is it? /me tries.
<NCommander> wgrant, yeah, try using another openid consumer, and you'll see its not us
<NCommander> Launchpad explicately rejects the 302 login method, so it makes us do a meta redirect to that page
<NCommander> wgrant, this is a generic openid test page: http://openidenabled.com/python-openid/trunk/examples/consumer/
<NCommander> Try using https://login.launchpad.net on it
<wgrant> NCommander: So I see. Interesting...
<DBO> launchpad make DBO sad... he contribute muchly to his project... but his karma just go down...
<DBO> where will DBO find motivation now?
<NCommander> DBO, sounds like my Slashdot karma
<DBO> DBO is lead developer for his project, but karma no worky... now DBO is too  ashamed to assume the first person role
<Hobbsee> DBO gone crazy.
<DBO> DBO loves his karma
<Hobbsee> dbo is even identified.  maybe it isn't a false DBO.
 * DBO smacks Hobbsee with her own pointy stick
 * ScottK steps to the other corner of the room from DBO.
 * NCommander drags Hobbsee before she can beat the **** out of DBO 
<NCommander> ^away
 * wgrant speaks in third person about himself.
<Hobbsee> DBO: you can't steal that.  it's not possible.
 * Hobbsee attacks DBO and NCommander with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
 * NCommander notes that wgrant is just insane, and should keep speaking with his multiple personalities
<NCommander> Hobbsee, kinky
 * NCommander is smacked
<wgrant> NCommander: Good point.
 * DBO always wanted to be impaled by something trademarked
 * ScottK triangulates the furthest point from both DBO and NCommander.
 * NCommander doesn't know how many more point based jokes he can take before he snaps
 * wgrant knocks down a wall or to to get out.
<DBO> nobody has fixeded DBO's karma
<wgrant> DBO: The way to fix it is to get more...
<DBO> DBO wants karma and will continue to throw a daily temper tantrum until someone tells DBO why he no can has karma
<ScottK> Oddly enough I have the opposite problem.
<NCommander> (ab)use bazaar
 * NCommander has so much karma he's going to experience a roll around
<wgrant> Registering and deleting lots of branches works.
<wgrant> Although maybe deleting cancels it out.
<ScottK> I try to limit my karma to make sure I don't spend to much time on this stuff and it just keeps going up.
<wgrant> I don't have much branch karma.
<NCommander> Some people have such bad karma they find they back into good karma
<Hobbsee> DBO: answer questions.
<Hobbsee> or file them.
<wgrant> Blueprints are also expensive.
<DBO> Hobbsee, my code commits dont count?
<wgrant> DBO: Only branch registrations appear to.
<Hobbsee> DBO: they probably do, but not sa much?
<Hobbsee> ah
<mwhudson> wip
<DBO> because I think I have like 10,000+ original lines of code in the past couple weeks
<NCommander> wgrant, my commits count
<DBO> and DBO karma keep going down... DBO now want file bug report
<wgrant> NCommander: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+karma and mwhudson say otherwise.
<wgrant> I'm inclined to trust both.
<NCommander> Oh, I mean it doesn't show up in latest actions
<NCommander> But my karma count just goes up
<wgrant> Oh wow. You do have a lot of lp-bzr karma.
<thumper> DBO: commit counts don't count yet
<thumper> DBO: I have a branch in progress to give karma for commits if LP can work out who you are
<thumper> DBO: but I keep getting dragged on to works that has to be done yesterday
<NCommander> wgrant, the karma is strong in this one ;-)
<DBO> thumper, would it matter if I told you I base my personal worth off my karma?
<thumper> DBO: it would matter more to me if you sent $$$ for your karma
<DBO> thumper, where do I drop the bag?
<thumper> DBO: NZ
<ajmitch> just drop it by my place, I'll pass it on to thumper
<DBO> thumper, i'll send RAOF immediately
<jml> Sydney is pretty far away from New Zealand
<DBO> ajmitch, what kind of idiot do you think I am... clearly you are the shady kind of person who would take my money without giving me karma
<ajmitch> DBO: there is that minor detail
<rockstar> So would thumper
<thumper> rockstar: oi
<ScottK> ajmitch isn't shady.  He's bitter.  I should know.
<thumper> pot, kettle, black
<DBO> so everyone here had a good time because of my high-jinks
<DBO> can I has karma?
<DBO> =P
<thumper> DBO: no
<DBO> alright, thumper really did answer my question though
<DBO> thank you =)
<ScottK> thumper: You can give him 1000 of mine.
<thumper> ScottK: we had considered a karma share process
<thumper> ScottK: but we only have square tuits right now
<rockstar> Except that karma doesn't really got you anything anyway.
<ScottK> I bet there'd be a secondary market on Ebay.
<rockstar> And Chinese people farming it
<DBO> haha
<ScottK> rockstar: For me it's more like, damn, it went up again.  I really need to find other stuff to spend time on.
<jml> I saw some guy selling 3000 wow gold for 50 launchpad karma
<ajmitch> jml: that's an interesting exchange rate :)
<DBO> 50 launchpad karma == 30 chinese man hours?
<rockstar> Yea, the WoW economy is down right now I guess
<jml> ajmitch: it goes both ways
<rockstar> It's because of the sub-prime WoW mortgages
<RAOF> That seems a pretty good exchange rate.
<jml> ajmitch: I'm hoping to patch bzr-loom enough to get an epic flying mount
<ajmitch> rockstar: but we're still waiting on housing...
<rockstar> ajmitch, I hear they have it in Second Life.
<rockstar> Although LP has become my Only Life
<RAOF> jml: 100 karma?  You'd be better off touching a couple of bugs :)
<jml> RAOF: sure.
<wgrant> Or registering a fifth of a branch.
<jml> RAOF: actually my secret desire is for Canonical to do a deal with Blizzard so I can get BoJs in exchange for spec-branch links
<ajmitch> join the LP beta testers team, get a wotlk beta invite?
 * RAOF is unsure what a BoJ is, nor why jml would want one particularly.
 * wgrant uses an anti-WoW device.
<mwhudson> RAOF: i'm just glad there's an 'o' in there
<thumper> hahaha
<rockstar> Well shoot, the other kind might get more participation
<jml> not if it's from a deal with Blizzard
<rockstar> Sexual favors from Orcs?
 * thumper smacks rockstar
 * RAOF walks away.
<NCommander> rockstar, stop playing World of Warcraft
<NCommander> Or, alternatively, kick your D&D dungeon master for being a sick perv :-P
<jml> RAOF: anyway, a BoJ is something you get from bosses in heroic instances -- you trade them for gear.
<rockstar> NCommander, I've never played D&D and stopped playing WoW when I couldn't level up in an hour.
<rockstar> :)
<wgrant> Heroic instances... wtf.
<NCommander> o_o;
<NCommander> Uh
<RAOF> Aaaah.  Badge of Justice.  Right.
<NCommander> Either get a longer attention span or ...
<RAOF> Play 4ed!
<RAOF> All the homogeneity of WoW in a compact, tabletop format :)
 * NCommander still plays 2 and 3 ed
<NCommander> 4th ed really didn't do it for me
<RAOF> It's super-fast to create a character, I'll give them that.  That's highly optimised.
<NCommander> They did that by removing all the interesting characters
<NCommander> I'm not saying its a bad thing
 * RAOF is.
<NCommander> But it feels like its really like down to two warrior classes and two mages that really aren't all that different from each other
<RAOF> Hello, and welcome to #canonical-rpg
 * NCommander rolls his d20
 * jml writes a chargen
 * NCommander wonders what, if any D&D references exist in Launchpad
 * RAOF modifies joybot to join #launchpad
<NCommander> / this code only works if our magic d20 rolls greater then 15
<wgrant> NCommander: Some pages seem like that...
<jml> NCommander: I don't think there are any, actually.
<NCommander> jml, do grep "d20" -R *LP source*
<jml> NCommander: I guess you could interpret our code review system as a Sense Motive check...
 * NCommander laughs in real life
<RAOF> jml: Then the review system should be updated for 4ed.  That's Insight now :)
<NCommander> My last job, our code review was a Will check against the boss's rambling and stupidity, a Fortitude check  against keeping lunch down, and a Luck check to not be caught sleeping
<NCommander> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/tblTimesheet.aspx - o.o;
<NCommander> Oh god
<NCommander> it burns
<ScottK> Lovely.
<Jerub> NCommander: I dealt with worse databases.
<Jerub> oracle forms :(
<Jerub> 30 fields numbered d1 -> d30
<NCommander> Jerub, so Launchpad's code is really as bad as the rumors say?
 * NCommander runs
<Jerub> NCommander: it certainly is
<NCommander> Ow, Oracle forms
<Jerub> it's worse
<NCommander> just
<NCommander> ow
<NCommander> Oracle in general is just ow
<NCommander> It
<NCommander> Damn it Jerub, why'd you remind me of the braindamage that is oracle forms
<NCommander> Damn it, its more fun to program against raw Win32
<NCommander> IN ASSEMBLY!
<NCommander> I think I scared people
<wgrant> NCommander: Win32 does that to people.
<NCommander> I should never meant the fact that I have run dpkg under mingw
<wgrant> No, you shouldn't. That is just wrong.
<NCommander> I also have run Windows NT on PowerPC
<ScottK> Now you're scaring people.
<wgrant> I think that goes without saying.
 * NCommander has an AIX powered server
<mwhudson> when will ubuntu support alpha?
<NCommander> and at an old job, I had to work with a PICK database system
<NCommander> mwhudson, as soon as I get some alpha hardware
 * NCommander already bootstrapped ubuntu armel, before someone told me Nokia beat me to the punch
<mwhudson> (can you even still buy new alpha hardware?)
<NCommander> (no, you can thank HP for that)
<krow> Hi!
<krow> We are having a lot of issues with the mailing list bit of launchpad, is there an open bug on this?
<mwhudson> yes, i think so
<mwhudson> hm, but it's private for some reason
<soren> How long does it usually take these days of a vcs import to be kicked off?
<spiv> soren: mwhudson is the guy to ask, but he just left
<soren> Gah..
<harshit4smiles> hi everyone
<harshit4smiles> i wanted to know how much time does
<harshit4smiles> ubuntu server edition cd
<harshit4smiles> takes to reach to my home
<harshit4smiles> i live in india
<wgrant> This isn't really on topic for this channel, but ShipIt times vary greatly.
<wgrant> I've received them often within 2 to 6 weeks.
<harshit4smiles> ohk
<harshit4smiles> thank u very much
<wgrant> np
<\sh> does anybody has a list of distributions mentioned on http://launchpad.net/distros/ which are completly managed by launchpad + launchpad buildd network etc. (distros != ubuntu)
<wgrant> \sh: Ubuntu is the only one.
<laga> mythbuntu ;) which is basically ubuntu
<\sh> well, I wonder why we have "gentoo and debian" marked as read only, but suse linux not...
<\sh> or opensuse ,-)
<wgrant> \sh: As far as I can tell it's only there to confuse people. I've never seen a use for it.
<wgrant> Same with the Domain column.
<\sh> wgrant: yes...that what's really disturbing me too...I thought "ubuntu distro" is still a normal launchpad project with more features, but it's not in the list of lp hosted projects, but only available through distros....
<wgrant> \sh: Distros are a separate concept from projects.
<wgrant> I guess the read-only attribute will gain meaning when they start running gina over Debian.
<\sh> wgrant: yes.but ubuntu is the only real project which is also a distro and is using all features of LP...despite the fact, that from url recognition system of my brain, there is no distinction between a project and a distro....
<wgrant> \sh: Ubuntu is the only distro which uses package management features of LP, right.
<wgrant> If you recall, until a couple of years ago projects and distros didn't share a namespace.
<wgrant> It was /distros/ubuntu, /products/launchpad
<\sh> wgrant: yes..but now they do..and this is something which bugged me yesterday...
<wgrant> Then somebody thankfully had the idea of merging the namespaces, although they are still separate objects.
<wgrant> So within the one namespace we have projects (aka. products), distributions and project groups (aka. projects).
<\sh> wgrant: if you search on the projects page for ubuntu, you can see that ubuntu (which is not the distro) and Ubuntu are mentioned in a different view.
<wgrant> That 'ubuntu' project just happens to be badly named.
<\sh> s/in a different view/in the same view/ but are two different things (regarding launchpad hierarchy but not web frontend)
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Can you change the display name of rafael2008 to something more sane?
<\sh> wgrant: for sure, but it's disturbing that "Ubuntu" (as distro) is mentioned in the output of the project search page ,-)
<\sh> anyways...lunch first :)
<\sh> bbl
<wgrant> \sh: I don't quite see why projects and distros shouldn't appear together.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<gnomefreak> morning mpt
<bgrupe> hi, is there a possibility to delete a project from launchpad altogether?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if ther eis a chance LP 2.0 can add a way to have/add a signature to the LP interface?
<gnomefreak> s/ther eis/there is
<wgrant> gnomefreak: A signature?
<wgrant> bgrupe: Ask a question at the answers URL in the topic.
<gnomefreak> ok
<wgrant> gnomefreak: That wasn't the kind of response I'd expected...
<bgrupe> oh yeah that page is full of delete requests :)
<wgrant> mpt: Where did the option to subscribe my teams go?
<mpt> wgrant, I have no idea. Subscribe your teams to what?
<mpt> gnomefreak, what kind of signature?
<wgrant> mpt: Bugs.
<wgrant> The subscribe button used to let me do that.
<wgrant> I think.
<gnomefreak> mpt: Sincerely Yours, John Vivirito
<wgrant> Please please no.
<mpt> gnomefreak, no, that's the kind of thing we want to discourage
<gnomefreak> something like that above is an example
<wgrant> It's a bug.
<mpt> gnomefreak, because it's non-useful noise.
<gnomefreak> ok
<mpt> We automatically collapse signatures that come in from e-mailed comments, too.
<gnomefreak> you do for some reason i thought mine showed.
<wgrant> Is yours a real signature?
<gnomefreak> i see it has changed to remove sig.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: not full one but part of it
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/240093/comments/1 with sig
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/240093/comments/4 without
<andrea-bs> Hey mrevell! The new tour is really great!
<gnomefreak> same bug report
<gnomefreak> so i guess after june it was changed
<mrevell> hey andrea-bs, thanks :) I can see many areas where I'd like to improve it. If you spot anything you think could be done better, please file a bug report in the usual place.
<andrea-bs> mrevell: sure! :)
<gnomefreak> mpt: thanks i marked question as solved
<\sh> wgrant: re: projects + distros should show up together and should share one namespace and should have just one switch inside the db which tells the dbadmin, this project uses also our package building and package archive infrastructure, but the other projects not..and then we have projects which are read-only projects with a special distro status
<wgrant> \sh: I guess that projects and distros have rather different data structure, so that's not really practical. But maybe not.
<\sh> wgrant: the only diff I encountered was: http://launchpad.net/<distroname>/+allpackages -> gives an empty or full page of packages (as you can see with ubuntu or debian) and for projects there is no such +allpackages trigger
<\sh> wgrant: the latter throws an exception whereas "special distro triggers" gives an empty page or a page full of packagenames (and links)
<\sh> (forgetting the special soyuz links like builds, cd+archive mirrors) but the rest is still the same as for hosted projects
<\sh> why i'm discussing it: right now it's only possible to query projects or distros only...but not one single common point...but LP thinks for project search differently...which makes my work more difficult ,-)
<mpt> wgrant, I'm not aware of any change to team subscriptions in the past month. I suggest reporting a bug if you can't find something.
<wgrant> mpt: No, it appears I was confused. That part of the UI has three states depending on who is subscribed.
<mpt> ahasenack, the "Subscribe"/"Unsubscribe"/"Subscribe/Unsubscribe" link :-)
<mpt> Yeah, I'm looking forward to that getting fixed
<wgrant> ahasenack? BUt yes.
<mpt> dangit why do I keep doing that
<ahasenack> hmm?
<ahasenack> mpt: again? :D
<mpt> Sorry ahasenack
<wgrant> Oh, I see.
<mpt> I meant "ah,"
<wgrant> You do that with so too.
<ahasenack> haha :)
<mpt> yes
<ahasenack> no ohara, in the channel, lucky you
<mpt> Someone confiscate my IRC license, please
<wgrant> mpt: Is the bug page search dieing soon?
<mpt> wgrant, you mean the little search box?
<wgrant> mpt: Yes.
<mpt> I'd like it gone, but nobody's in any particular hurry to get rid of it afaik
<mpt> wgrant, is it misleading or annoying in some way?
<wgrant> Well, the extra link at the bottom is strange, the duplicated 'Search' is strange, and it's the only piece of the page that hasn't been touched for years. And it could well be confused with the unlabeled search box up the top.
<sistpoty|work> hi, I just tried to reset my pw and got the following error: "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<sistpoty|work> which is from the page that lp mailed me to reset my pw
<wgrant> Is your LP cookie still alive?
<wgrant> I've found myself logged out twice in the past week for no good reason.
<sistpoty|work> wgrant: I'm not logged in by default... whatever correlance to my cookie that might mean
<DRebellion> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my PPA. I have deleted two packages from it, "posterazor" and "monkeystudio". However, when I try to upload either of these source packages, I get an email saying "Rejected: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.".
<DRebellion> What should I do?
<sistpoty|work> wgrant: funny enough I seem to have been logged out after accessing the openid page from revu (and not having me logged in by lp then)
<wgrant> DRebellion: You can't upload the same version again.
<wgrant> DRebellion: Nor can you upload a different .orig.tar.gz with the same version.
<DRebellion> wgrant, it's the same version with the same .orig
<wgrant> DRebellion: You cannot upload the same version twice.
<DRebellion> wgrant, ok.
<wgrant> mpt: Shouldn't /distros be made less bad before it's linked from /?
<wgrant> And, as \sh pointed out earlier, distros are searchable from /projects anyway.
<mpt> wgrant, I don't think the Distributions page should be linked to from the front page at all.
<mpt> At least, not until there are multiple distributions that use Launchpad for package management.
<beuno> mpt, very nice work on the latest UI changes. Search on top looks great  :)
<mpt> ha ha
<persia> mpt: There are currently multiple distributions that use LP for bug management.  Is that not sufficient?
<mpt> persia, I don't think so, because they're no different from projects in that sense
<mpt> and they're already accessible from /projects
<beuno> mpt, I'm not kidding!
<mpt> beuno, why on earth not?
<mpt> It makes "Log Out" look like the search button
<persia> mpt: Well, compare https://launchpad.net/ardour/, https://launchpad.net/ardour/+source/usplash, https://launchpad.net/baltix/+source/usplash, https://launchpad.net/baltix/
<beuno> mpt, because I can actually see search now.  I had an idea for the "Log Out" bit, making it a sort of tab, to separate it from the rest
<persia> Note that the second URL is 404
<beuno> but the "pre release code..." bar won't let that happen easily now
<mpt> persia, I didn't know that Launchpad knew about what packages Baltix has.
<persia> mpt: It doesn't precisely, but it tracks bugs against packages in baltix, as opposed to tracking them against the baltix project.
<persia> One can add a bug task to baltix/package, whereas for projects, one can only add a bugtask to the project as a whole (as far as I can tell).
<mpt> beuno, probably the search area on the front page should have the same background tint as the search area on every other page
<mpt> that would make it more visible
<mpt> persia, and do bugs ever get fixed (or reported) in Baltix before Ubuntu?
<beuno> mpt, yes, probably. Either way, I'm happier now, even if it's "half-way there"
<persia> mpt: Yes to both, although rarely in either.
<persia> mpt: Well, reported happens in baltix first for many baltix bugs, to be honest, but the baltix developers usually open an Ubuntu task nearly immediately.
<mpt> ok, that's useful then
<persia> Also, giving distributions greater visibility would be helpful for other contexts.
<mpt> I still have trouble imagining a use case for someone going to http://launchpad.net/distros, though
<mpt> PR purposes, I guess
<persia> PR purposes: shows what is listed.  Also, maybe one wants to work on a remix and might want to see if there is something similar already out there.
<mpt> right
<mpt> it would be nice to show a tree of which derives from which other
<persia> That would be even more interesting, but tracking at that level gets somewhat awkward.  There's also the question of where to root the tree.
<persia> Might also have some confusion between remixes and flavours, as many remixes could be flavours if anyone wanted to take the extra trouble to make them policy compliant, the extra six months to get them in the repos, and support them on the regular schedule.
<mpt> wgrant, you're not seriously suggesting we grep the code for "Open", are you? :-)
<mpt> If only that was a less common word
<mpt> wgrant, thanks for all your bug reports today
<mpt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/1520880/2006-01-23-151558_985x604_scrot.png -- ah, the memories
<Volans> Hi all, just a question on the bazaar.launchpad.net site, if I click on the "view changes to this file" link when I'm browsing a branch and viewing a specific file at a specific revision, I get an "Internal Server Error" "The server has either erred or is incapable of performing the requested operation.  Could not fetch changes"
<beuno> Volans, it's been reported as a bug, and will be worked on soon. Thanks for reporting it.
<beuno> Volans, bug #252866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252866 in launchpad-bazaar "Internal Server Error when trying to show a revision filtered by a file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252866
<Volans> oh great, I was just searching now if a bug was already filled
<Volans> thank you beuno
<beuno> Volans, :)
<Volans> now I have to go... bye bye :)
<rohan> in other words, can launchpad ppa packages be GPG signed?
<rohan> i am trying to install kde 4.1 from ppa
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> well, there's an outstanding bug about it, but it doesn't really help you anyway
<rohan> Hobbsee: ok, so i "Install these packages without verification"?
<Hobbsee> yes
<rohan> hehe ok thanks Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
<rohan> Hobbsee: someone in #ubuntu just told me they can be
<rohan> it depends on the packager
<laga> i'd love to know how that's done
<NCommander> rohan, you can copy the Release file elsewhere and sign it, but to my knowledge, its not possible to sign the PPA directory
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> directly
<RainCT> Why can't a project's driver post announcements?
 * NCommander has discovered that REVU is quite useful for updated packages if you upload the last released version first
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> wrong room
<rohan> NCommander: oh ok thanks
<Schwitzd> hi all!
<Schwitzd> I have a question about karma
<Schwitzd> this is my page
<Schwitzd> https://launchpad.net/~schwitzd/+karma
<andrea-bs> Schwitzd: what's the matter? :)
<Schwitzd> from 2008-07-25 my karma don't increase
<beuno> Schwitzd, have you looked at: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<Schwitzd> yes
<beuno> well, karma also decreases
<beuno> so it may be increasing and decreasing
<Schwitzd> i know
<Schwitzd> but don't increase :D
<Schwitzd> i have make a lot of answer but nothing
<andrea-bs> Schwitzd: giving answers is different by answering questions (when a user click on "This solved my question"), so this may be the problem
<Schwitzd> ah ok
<beuno> also, de amount of karma you get decreases as more people use the app
<beuno> so you may be getting less then before
 * nycerine pokes the administrators for the launchpad beta testers team around a bit
<Schwitzd> beuno, ok thx
<Rinchen> mtaylor, fyi we've identified the problem and our man Francis is working on the fix.
<mtaylor> Rinchen: great
<mtaylor> Rinchen: the natives have been getting restless... :)
<Rinchen> mtaylor, it's an interesting problem.  It appears to be that a specific set of events will  trigger a permission error in the synchronizing daemon between Launchpad and Mailman.
<mtaylor> hm... I guess that's why it's only for some people and not others
<Rinchen> mtaylor, yes....
<Rinchen> mtaylor, Francis is working on the fix and when it's done I'll get it cherrypicked into production ahead of the next release
<mtaylor> sweet
<mtaylor> well, thank Francis for me
<Rinchen> will do
<vadi2> I'm a bit confused by the tour entry page. How come for "Your Project" it doesn't use a "neutral" but an already claimed logo?
<Rinchen> mtaylor, looks like the fix is in PQM so we should have it fixed later today
<mtaylor> woot. and double woot
<alecwh> Is it possible to register non-free, closed-source software on Launchpad? And if so, would it cost anything?
<Nafallo> alecwh: I think the answer is yes on both questions, but I don't know enough to give a more specific answer I'm afraid.
<alecwh> Nafallo: okay, thanks. I'll ask later again.
<beuno> alecwh, file a question: http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beuno> the appropriate person will catch that and get back to you
<alecwh> beuno: okay, thanks.
<mikes80> hey guys, is it okay for me to host a personal website on launchpad?
<mikes80> For development that is. Not the site it's self!
<kiko> mikes80, you should ask elliot@canonical.com -- he'll be able to answer that question.
<kiko> you can CC: kiko@canonical.com if you like
<alecwh> mikes80: I don't see what you mean... how could you host a personal website on Launchpad?
<alecwh> Do you mean hosting the code for the website?
<mikes80> kiko: Thanks, will do
<mikes80> alecwh: yeah that's what I meant :)
<alecwh> kiko: do you know when Launchpad plans to become Free Software?
<kiko> alecwh, the man himself said 12 months, so 11 months and a few days is the deadline :)
<alecwh> from now, or from the launch of Launchpad (I don't know when this was...)?
<kiko> alecwh, from last tuesday.
<kiko> it was announced at OSCON
<alecwh> kiko: nice! thanks a lot.
<kiko> you're welcome :) I'm happy to hear that too!
<mtaylor> mikes80: well, you can certainly host personal dev work at launchpad, as long as it's open source
<hyperair> hello there
<hyperair> what does this mean? MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<hyperair> regarding uploading to ppa i mean
<hyperair> i can't seem to be able to upload a certain package =\
<kiko> hyperair, you've already uploaded a file with that filename that has different contents.
<hyperair> well it got rejected the first time
<hyperair> the first time i uploaded it, it was version 2.4.3blablabla, and it complained about that error as well as how 2.4.3 < 1:2.4.1
<hyperair> so i corrected it to 1:2.4.3
<hyperair> and then
<kiko> beuno, how does one get a raw diff?
<hyperair> it stopped complaining about a version
<hyperair> i mean the version
<hyperair> but continued complaining about the md5 being out
<beuno> kiko, bzr diff branch -r X..Y
<kiko> the issue is the filename. if it matches an existing file and the content is different, you're out of luck.
<hyperair> i see.
<kiko> beuno, sorry. from LH. :)
<hyperair> so i just need to bump the version?
<kiko> hyperair, yep.
<beuno> kiko, ah, raw diff as in "usable for something else"?
<kiko> beuno, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk/revision/181 -- I want that in diff form but I can't find the UI to produce it. or if you have that, just give me a diff. :)
<beuno> kiko, you can't, currently. There's a bug open for it.
<beuno> I'll get you the diff by email  :)
<kiko> beuno, a paste would be ideal
<beuno> kiko, paste it is, one sec
<kiko> beuno, cool thanks
<hyperair> kiko: is there any way i can figure out where to get the orig.tar.gz of intrepid's pidgin_2.4.3.orig.tar.gz?
<hyperair> kiko: mine comes from debian unstable
<kiko> hyperair, if it's unchanged, you don't need to upload it -- ppas will fall back to using the versions in ubuntu
<beuno> kiko, this is what you'll want to apply: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31865/
<hyperair> if it keeps getting rejected i've got a feeling that that intrepid's has a different md5 checksum
<hyperair> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<hyperair> from this message, i've concluded that it has to be the orig.tar.gz going wrong
<hyperair> i didn't upload my own
<kiko> hyperair, the file shouldn't be specified in the DSC, only in the changes file
<hyperair> kiko: if i'm not wrong, the changes, dsc, and diff.gz is uploaded
<hyperair> unless debuild -S -sa is done, then .orig.tar.gz is uploaded as well
<hyperair> in this case, i'm pretty sure my diff.gz is fine
<kiko> oh
<hyperair> and my .dsc
<hyperair> and my .changes
<kiko> sorry I misunderstood your question and then gave a broken suggestion. :)
<hyperair> which means that the only checksum that can go wrong is the .orig.tar.gz
<hyperair> well.
<hyperair> it brings me back to my question
<kiko> hyperair, just apt-get source pidgin=2.4.3
<hyperair> i'm on hardy
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> not as simple as that
<kiko> just add the intrepid source line
<hyperair> oh
<kiko> just deb-src
<hyperair> =\
<kiko> not deb
<hyperair> right
<kiko> cool!
<hyperair> meh. now i gotta redo the damn patches alll over again
<hyperair> T_T
<hyperair> wait a sec. does intrepid even have a pidgin_2.4.3.orig.tar.gz?
<kiko> hopefully
<kiko> let's check
<hyperair> oh it does
<hyperair> your apt-get source method iddn't work =\
<kiko> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/
<kiko> just download it from there. that's easier then. :)
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> that's what i'm doing
<hyperair> this is so annoying
<hyperair> who's the smart one who used a different orig.tar.gz from debian?
<hyperair> annoying
 * hyperair utters a string of expletives
<kiko> hyperair, apt-cache showsrc pidgin would say :)
<ScottK> hyperair: Usually that happens when the version was in Ubuntu first.
<hyperair> oh is it?
<hyperair> makes sense i suppose
<hyperair> hmm this tar.gz has an interesting file size
<ScottK> Often if the Debian Maintainer is slow for whatever reason it'll be in Ubuntu first and then later for some oddball reason (like downloaded from a different site or had to repack the tarball) it's got a differen MD5sum.
<hyperair>  13,337,304
<hyperair> if only there was one less 3 there
<hyperair> then you'd get 1337
<hyperair> well in pidgin's case, it's a bz2 and has to be repacked into gz
<slayton> so i'm having a problem using dput to get my package uploaded to launchpad
<ScottK> So you're guaranteed they'll be different if Ubuntu goes first.
<ScottK> There are a couple of packages I pay close attention to that have to be repacked.
<ScottK> I've developed a relationship with the relevant Debian maintainers so if I go first, I give them my tarball and they use it.
<ScottK> That takes substantial effort.
<ScottK> And it's my understanding that in the core Gnome areas the Ubuntu-Debian relationship is, um, not-very-good.
<geser> slayton: it would help if you would describe your problem
<slayton> http://atlke.pastebin.com/m24c1c024
<geser> that's an interesting error
<geser> and you should dput only the source package
<geser> dput my-ubuntu-ppa libsomanetwork_1.0-1_source.changes
<slayton> kl
<slayton> k
<slayton> i'll try that
<jelmer> I saw a blog post about LP becoming GPL'ed in the next 12 months. Can anybody confirm that?
<beuno> jelmer, it seems sabdfl said that in OSCON
<beuno> kiko saw it  :)
<kiko> yep
<jelmer> kiko: That's really really great news!
<kiko> surprise! :)
<bluap> hi, may I ask a launchpad PPA question here?
<kiko> yep
 * beuno is surprised the announcement hasn't made much noise in the internets yet
<jelmer> I'm surprised it's not on the launchpad news page...
<bluap> Is it possible to get change log entries display in the update manager for PPA packages?
<mrevell> hey beuno me old chap, are you available for a chat?
<beuno> mrevell, sure, it's to late to hide now...  :p
<mrevell> beuno: Heh :)
<cprov> bluap: sorry, can you elaborate that ? we already show the "current" changelog entry for each PPA source publication (in the hidden area below each row)
<beuno> cprov, I think he means from synaptic
<cprov> beuno: oh, I see
<beuno> I'm jsut guessing though  :)
<bluap> I'm talking about when folks install the packages via update-manager.
<bluap> Yes synaptic too
<bluap> In update-manager, there are two tabs, changes and description.  The changes tab is always empty for my PPA packages.
<cprov> TBH, I don't know where does it come from in ubuntu either
<beuno> maybe it does something with packages.ubuntu.com behind the scenes
<beuno> either way, I think it would requiere tweaking synaptic/update manager
<beuno> but again, just guessing
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 31 Jul 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<bluap> I just assumed there was package build option I was missing.  Oh well, I'll keep hunting.  Thanks anyway.
<wgrant> mpt: There aren't really going to be too many instances of appropriately capitalised 'Closed' in that part of the code, are there?
<wgrant> cprov, beuno: update-manager gets it from changelogs.ubuntu.com. Synaptic might too.
<bluap> wgrant: I guess that means you can't get change logs for PPA packages then.
<cprov> wgrant: confirmed, and it doesn't contain the PPA packages. We should probably include this use case in the Soyuz-API
<cprov> bluap: you are welcome to file a bug about this missing feature.
<ScottK> I don't think unofficial repositories should be supported this way.
<ScottK> I think providing this feature sounds at first glance like a security issue.
<bluap> ok, if I file the bug, it can be discussed further at least
<ScottK> Is there a history page available for pages like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu/+merge/589 ?  I'm trying to figure out if ubuntu-dev should actually be subscribed or not (I got bugmail on this).
<wgrant> cprov: They should really be somewhere in the archive.
<wgrant> ScottK: It should be. I worked it out before.
<wgrant> ScottK: We own the branch, so we get subscribed when somebody proposes a merge.
<wgrant> This is a misfeature.
<wgrant> There's no way to escape.
<cprov> ScottK: I don't see how 'providing changelogs for PPA packages'  causes trouble to us.
<wgrant> cprov: Encouraging the use of PPA packages, or something like that.
<ScottK> cprov: I think blurring the line between official QA'ed packages and PPA packages that anyone can upload and are from an unsigned repository is potentially dangerous.
<bluap> The fact that they are not signed is a pretty big separator IMHO
<ScottK> wgrant: Why does ubuntu-dev have to own some firefox branch?  Why can't mozillateam (who should actually care) own it.
<cprov> what if they are good packages or the users knows they are not that good but want them anyway
<wgrant> ScottK: Because we need to be able to upload, we need to be able to write to the branch.
<wgrant> ScottK: I think permissions need to be separated from primary authorship.
<wgrant> Indeed I think the concepts are already split.
<ScottK> cprov: That's the user's choice, but blurring the distinction between what is Ubuntu and what is not is risky.
<cprov> I really think that providing good experience for people installing PPA packages is orthogonal to "encouraging installation"
<cprov> ScottK: right, I agree with that
<wgrant> cprov: Making them look like Ubuntu packages shouldn't be done until they're signed, at least.
<wgrant> At the moment it is highly foolish to use a PPA.
<wgrant> Particularly with recent events!
<LarstiQ> ScottK: not being able to preview what you are getting is worse
<cprov> ScottK: PPA changelog tab should say "This is not official" or something
<ScottK> I think making it look more like Ubuntu and less like an unofficial package is not helpful.
<ScottK> cprov: Does it say that now?
<wgrant> cprov: Do you have a solution for archive signing yet?
<bluap> It was "Unable to download changelog" of something similar
<wgrant> It's probably too late now, though.
<cprov> ScottK: no, but that's why I'm still working here, there are things to be done ;)
<ScottK> cprov: Right.  Do that stuff first.
<ScottK> Sequence is important.  Today there is no assurance that what you download is related to what was uploaded, so even a PPA from a know reliable source is suspect to some degree.
<wgrant> Particularly as lots of ISPs are useless and don't patch their DNS servers...
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net would be a really nice target.
<NCommander> wgrant, no kidding, ISP security is a joke
<cprov> ScottK: yes, that's the way things will probably be done, but it doesn't block bluap to file the bug.
<ScottK> Sure I can't stop people from filing bugs and I can't stop you from implementing the changes.
<cprov> ScottK: don't get me wrong, I appreciate your advice.
 * wgrant disappears to uni.
<cprov> only food can make me less grumpy this evening ...
<bluap> I've filed bug #253119 on the PPA changelog issue and included your concern ScottK.  Thanks for the discussion.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253119 in soyuz "PPA packages do not show a changelog in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253119
<ScottK> No problem.
<Pilky> hey all, someone's just pointed out that we have duplicates of bugs in our milestone: https://launchpad.net/bazaarx/+milestone/0.1 Does anyone know what's causing this?
<Pilky> Clicking on the bugs links to the same page with the same information
#launchpad 2008-07-30
<_steven_> I am not able to successfully connect to bazaar.launchpad.net either through sftp or ssh when pushing a branch or just connecting directly
<_steven_> any ideas?
<kiko> _steven_, really? tell me more. or hmm let me try first!
<_steven_> I should be able to ssh steven-sheehy@bazaar.launchpad.net, right?
<kiko> no
<kiko> our bazaar codehost isn't really an SSH service
<_steven_> ok, so sftp probably doesn't work that way either
<kiko> _steven_, tell me what you are trying to do via the bzr client?
<_steven_> bzr push
<kiko> the exact commandline :)
<_steven_> bzr push bzr+ssh://steven-sheehy@bazaar.launchpad.net/~steven-sheehy/linuxdcpp/trunk
<_steven_> that command times out for me
<kiko> _steven_, first question is whether it's ever worked.
<_steven_> no
<kiko> okay. can you ping bazaar.launchpad.net?
<_steven_> yes
<kiko> and can you bzr branch lp:linuxdcpp?
<thumper> _steven_: what version of bzr are you using? and on which platform?
<_steven_> 1.3.1 on hardy
<spiv> _steven_: you can do "sftp bazaar.launchpad.net", it's just "ssh ..." that fails because you can't get a shell on that host.
<thumper> _steven_: `bzr lp-login` output?
<_steven_> I've been able to bzr branch lp:linuxdcpp previously
<spiv> _steven_: so "sftp -v bazaar.launchpad.net" may help you diagnose the problem
<_steven_> bzr lp-login  is steven-sheehy
<_steven_> right now bzr branch lp:linuxdcpp is either really slow or not working
<thumper> _steven_: it doesn't give the best feedback in the world
<thumper> _steven_: it is probably working
<_steven_> sftp -vv steven-sheehy@bazaar.launchpad.net gets past "Authentication succeeded (publickey)." and hangs at "debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 131072 rmax 32768"
<spiv> _steven_: hmm, it's very shortly after that point that I get an (sftp) prompt where I can type "ls", etc.
<spiv> _steven_: as in, debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 131072 rmax 32768
<spiv> debug2: Remote version: 3
<spiv> sftp>
<spiv> Anyway, that shows that you're authenticating to bazaar.launchpad.net ok.
<_steven_> so any ideas?
<spiv> Try adding -Dhpss to your bzr command, i.e. running "bzr -Dhpss push bzr+ssh://..."
<spiv> Then watch ~/.bzr.log
<_steven_> now I get connection timed out when I run bzr branch lp:linuxdcpp
<_steven_> ok, I'll try that
<spiv> That will show some details of the bzr+ssh conversation.  Feel free to pastebin the log.
<spiv> _steven_: FWIW, everything seems to be working normally for me as far as I can tell
<spiv> _steven_: are you doing a push atm?
<_steven_> yes, looks like it's going to timeout again
<spiv> _steven_: huh, that's weird.
<spiv> _steven_: do you have anything unusual in your ~/.ssh/config ?
<_steven_> don't have a config file
<spiv> (I don't see any sign on the server that you've started a smart server session)
<spiv> Hmm.  And plain sftp hung for you.
<spiv> That's sounding like a weird network problem, maybe?
<_steven_> is there anything I need to do to setup beforehand?
<_steven_> the key on my launchpad site matches the one in my id_rsa.pub
<spiv> Yeah, and the key works.
<spiv> Because you got "Authentication succeeded (publickey)" from sftp -vv
<_steven_> I've tried pushing with sftp to with no luck
<spiv> At this point I'd be trying tcpdump (or wireshark), I think :(
<_steven_> last thing in .bzr.log is 0.179  ssh implementation is OpenSSH
<spiv> I've seen MTU problems cause SSH connections to hang mysteriously.
<spiv> Right, so it's not successfully establishing an SSH session either, just like sftp.
<spiv> Definitely sounding like a network issue.  Do you know how to use tcpdump or wireshark? :)
<_steven_> kind of
<spiv> Also, if you have an SSH account somewhere else, see if you can sftp to that host (or even bzr push sftp://that-host/...)
<spiv> "kind of" is probably good enough. :)   I think we're just interested in something obviously strange like the connection hanging because your side sends a packet but never gets an ACK, for instance.
<spiv> I am just stabbing in dark, though.
<spiv> All I can really say for sure is that our systems seem to be working normally, and I can use bazaar.launchpad.net just fine from my laptop here in Sydney, so it seems likely to be something strange on your end.
<_steven_> thanks for all the help everyone :)
<kiko> _steven_, did it work? :)
<kiko> hey emgent!
<_steven_> kiko: yeah, I was using wireless so I hooked up ethernet from my router and it worked
<emgent> hello kiko :)
<spm> _steven_: funky firewall rules on the wireless interface vs wired perhaps?
<kiko> _steven_, cool. I was a bit concerned at first because we had just rolled out new code for 2.0 and I don't like problems popping up 5 minutes after we roll out!
<kiko> emgent, how do you like https://edge.launchpad.net/ now? :)
<kiko> not so much it sounds!
<jamesh> looks pretty
<kiko> jamesh :)
<jamesh> although the "this site is running pre-release code" bar looks a bit out of place
<jamesh> on https://launchpad.net, the tabs look more connected to the breadcrumbs
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, mpt chided me for doing that. But I hated the floating bar at the top.. hopefully there's another solution which we can produce.
<jamesh> kiko: attach it to the top of the screen instead of making it float?
<kiko> jamesh, think it'd look okay?
<jamesh> kiko: I don't think it'd look any worse than what we had before
<jamesh> and I'm not sure where else to put such a message
<kiko> jamesh, I want BETTER!!
<jamesh> It doesn't necessarily need to be a dark grey bar with white text either
<jamesh> we could use something more subtle ...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ah, i was *wondering* why i was getting mail about a bzr branch i'd never heard of before.  gotta love LP bugs.
<Hobbsee> or features.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: which recent events?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: funny, i liked that bar there.  it actually made the top panel look more asthetically pleasing.
<_steven_> is it possible to push a branch to a project and not have to store it in your user area?
<_steven_> like have it stored at https://code.launchpad.net/~linuxdcpp/linuxdcpp/trunk vs https://code.launchpad.net/~steven-sheehy/linuxdcpp/trunk
<persia> _steven_: Not really, although some teams will have team branches as the product branch trunk.
<kiko> _steven_, well, one thing to point out is /~linuxdcpp is a team.
<kiko> _steven_, (note the leading ~)
<kiko> _steven_, I would assume when reading that URL that it's an official branch for that project. is that right?
<kiko> i.e. maintained by the project core team
<_steven_> kiko: it's not a real link, just an example
<kiko> _steven_, sure. but did you understand my point? you can create a team called linuxdcpp and hand the branch over to the team.
<_steven_> yeah, just wondering why we can't store the branch in the project
<kiko> _steven_, because branches are tied to people always -- it makes it clear who owns it (which is, in reality, who can commit to it)
<kiko> _steven_, note that you can use lp:linuxdcpp to pull and push the official branch, so the long URL is only visible to people using specific branches
<wgrant> Hobbsee: DNS vulnerabilities.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah, yes.
<_steven_> kiko: ok, got it now. makes sense
<kiko> cool
<wgrant> kiko: On a related note, is there a way ~ubuntu-dev can avoid being spammed by branch merge proposals?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: is there a mail address set for it?
<kiko> wgrant, I was going to bring that up with thumper -- but you can too
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i poked and prodded enough to get addresses set for all three...
<kiko> and should
<wgrant> Hobbsee: No, but we don't want one AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: why not?
<wgrant> Then the list will get spammed.
<thumper> ??
<Hobbsee> wgrant: only if you point it at the list.
<thumper> wgrant: which branch?
<thumper> wgrant: or proposal
<wgrant> I think the concept of commiter == reviewer is a bit wrong.
<wgrant> thumper: ~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu
<thumper> wgrant: I'm not sure where you get the idea that "committer == reviewer"
<wgrant> thumper: Well, we're all spammed when somebody proposes a branch for reviewing.
<wgrant> thumper: (we being people with commit rights)
<thumper> wgrant: if you don't want the emails, then edit the branch subscription for the ubuntu development team to not get code review emails
<thumper> wgrant: the default behaviour is (in my opinion) the right way
<thumper> wgrant: most people want to know if someone is suggesting an update or fix
<persia> thumper: By "most people" do you mean the set of committers, or the primary set of authors?
 * rockstar is in most people
<persia> Consider the case where you have a small team that does most of the work (and wants to see all the proposed merges), and a larger team who can commit for integration purposes.
<thumper> persia: I mean the vast majority of branch owners (which are individuals)
<wgrant> Wasn't there a distinction between authors and owners before?
<wgrant> And I see now that we are indeed subscribed - it's not implicit from owning it.
<thumper> wgrant: that was somewhat crack
<kiko> heh
<wgrant> Not for our cases.
<thumper> wgrant: it was a specific design decision not to have implicit email
<persia> thumper: Why?  As long as we aren't talking about individuals, they are often different.  Restricting to individuals doesn't feel very collaborative.
<wgrant> thumper: Right, that makes sense, or there'd be no escape for us.
<rockstar> persia, how is it restricting?
<persia> rockstar: restricting the examined set of use cases
<thumper> persia: but if you have a team branch, and the team is subscribed, then the team is notified
<thumper> persia: I don't get your point
<rockstar> +1 thumper
<thumper> persia: which is wgrant's problem
<persia> thumper: Except that the team that can commit may not be identical to the team that is the primary driver.
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-mozillateam in this case.
<thumper> persia: right, but the team that can commit is normally interested in what is landing
<wgrant> Normally.
<wgrant> But again you forget that we are a distro.
<wgrant> We are big.
<wgrant> We are not normal.
<persia> thumper: What is landing, yes, but not what is proposed.
<persia> Well, I'd expect to see the same for e.g. GNOME.  Any sufficiently large project.
<thumper> my response then is "why does the branch allow commits from people who aren't interested in it?"
<wgrant> thumper: Because that's how distros like Ubuntu work.
<wgrant> thumper: I might need to change a dependency, but not want to watch the branch closely.
<persia> thumper: You are conflating "interest in the current state of the branch" with "interest in proposed changes to the branch".
<mwhudson> i suspect this conversation is a bit over-specific
<persia> mwhudson: Why so?  Any large project has the same issues.  Distros are one example, but one could say the same for e.g. KDE.
<wgrant> And Ubuntu isn't a minor user of LP...
<mwhudson> persia: just in that we're talking in terms of what launchpad does now
<thumper> if the distro branches are *special* then they should have special subscriptions
<Hobbsee> wgrant: sure, but they're going for projects.  the size thing is irrelevant.
<rockstar> persia, distros work just a bit differently than large, single projects.
<thumper> so the larger team gets commit emails
<persia> thumper: But it's not just distros.  Any large project will have the same issue
<mwhudson> Hobbsee: for heavens sake
<thumper> and the smaller team gets the proposals
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I made that point earlier.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah
<persia> rockstar: Yes, but both have different sets of interest within the project.
<persia> s/different/differing/
<Hobbsee> persia: presumably the large project has a responsibility to operate around launchpad's limitations, then.
<rockstar> Unfortunately, the default is not specific to the distro.
<thumper> if someone proposes a merge, it is a bug to have no-one notified
<persia> Hobbsee: That's not a useful argument from the point of view of defining how behaviour should be defined.
<thumper> what we did seemed like a sensible default
<thumper> however it is just a default
<thumper> if it doesn't work for you
<thumper> you can update it
<persia> thumper: can it be changed on a per-branch basis, rather than a per-team basis?
<thumper> persia: all are on a per-branch basis
<thumper> with source package branches we may have a different default
<wgrant> Are we going to have source package branches soon?
<thumper> distro branches are different to upstream branches
<rockstar> Hobbsee, we are quite mindful of the issues with the distro, and are trying to find ways of making things easier for you.
<thumper> wgrant: define soon?
<jml> wgrant: it's a very high priority for us
<thumper> wgrant: we are planning to do these before the end of the year
<wgrant> thumper: LP soon... two years seems to be about right.
<persia> thumper: Just to make sure, it will be possible to have separate sets of people notified for commits to trunk vs. proposals?
<wgrant> Aha, that's good.
<jml> wgrant: Mark will skin us if it takes two years ;)
<thumper> persia: yes it is right now
<wgrant> persia: This seems to be a new feature - I hadn't noticed it before, but it's there now.
<persia> thumper: Ah.  My misunderstanding then.  My apologies: I hadn't seen that.
<thumper> wgrant: the feature has been there for quite some time
<Hobbsee> rockstar: ah.  I hope for the distro-related soyuz stuff to get implemented, so more community members can deal with integral parts of the distro, then.
<Hobbsee> hopefully, that will be distro-agnostic, to be useful for any other distros that join.
<rockstar> Hobbsee, unfortunately, I cannot comment on that.  I just wanted to make sure you understood that the distro specific stuff is a priority for us.
<thumper> we really do want both "upstream projects" and "disto" use of the LP code features to work for them (easily)
<thumper> s/disto/distro/
<Hobbsee> rockstar: right.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: full credit for not breaking the package accepting stuff, this ubuntu release, though.
<Hobbsee> (thanks!)
<rockstar> Hobbsee, I cannot take credit for that either.  :)
<mwhudson> which branches does ~ubuntu-dev own currently?
<Hobbsee> rockstar: which bit do you do?  QA?
<rockstar> Code.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<wgrant> mwhudson: Good to know it's not only the users who can't discover the UI. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev, perhaps?
<mwhudson> (in particular, would they be source package branches if such things existed?)
<mwhudson> wgrant: i guess i didn't phrase that right
<wgrant> mwhudson: THey would be.
<wgrant> Except maybe a couple.
<mwhudson> wgrant: good to know
<persia> wgrant: Which wouldn't be source package branches?  Many of the native packages have dedicated teams, and encouraging that practice seems appropriate in many cases.
<jml> so, just to be clear, they are owned by ~ubuntu-dev because everyone in ~ubuntu-dev should be allowed to commit to them?
<wgrant> jml: Correct.
<wgrant> persia: We have some upstream branches because upstream isn't using LP.
<jml> wgrant: that surprises me a little
<persia> wgrant: Ah, right.
<wgrant> jml: Why?
<wgrant> jml: That's how Ubuntu works.
<persia> jml: Everyone in ~ubuntu-dev can commit to every package in universe, much as everyone in ~ubuntu-core-dev can commit to every package in Main.
<jml> wgrant: I guess I would have, in my ignorance, expected that Ubuntu would follow the principle of least privilege.
<persia> jml: It does.
<wgrant> jml: We have too little manpower to restrict it any more.
<skavez> how do you delete a project?
<wgrant> We have two levels of privileges, though Soyuz does support more now.
<Hobbsee> jml: obviously, ~ubuntu-dev could be a member of ~mozillateam
<Hobbsee> whether that's a good, scalable solution, is a good question
<jml> skavez: you have to contact a Launchpad admin. Best thing to do is ask a question on the launchpad project
<persia> Hobbsee: Hrm?  Do you mean a member of ~ubuntu-dev, or the team?
<skavez> jml: thanks
<jml> Hobbsee: I'm missing something...
<Hobbsee> persia: the team.
<Hobbsee> wait, that wouldn't stop the mail problem.
<jml> wgrant: I don't quite get how the two are related
<jml> wgrant: manpower and more granular privileges, that is
<persia> Hobbsee: It would actually exacerbate it.
<wgrant> jml: We have a small number of people, many of whom have a small amount of time.
<Hobbsee> jml: ~mozillateam:  team actually cares about the branch stuff, and wants to know about every update.  ~ubuntu-dev: team that needs to commit occasionally, but doesn't want to know more than they have to
<wgrant> jml: Restricting privileges could well limit the number of people with available time to zero. Which is bad.
<Hobbsee> if that helps
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah, i just thought of that.
<persia> Not just time, but vertical applications: if someone wants to e.g. update all the packages that depend on an obsolete library, that is work worth doing even if that person has not previously worked on those packages.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: why doesn't ~ubuntu-dev just branch any changes, and ~mozillateam merge them across into the main branch?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That would block on ~mozillateam, because one shouldn't upload before it's merged.
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<jml> wgrant: so, what I was thinking of is having a team like ~python-motu-maintainers, that team could own the package branches for python packages in universe, and then people who want to contribute just ask to be members of that team
<jml> wgrant: I'm not suggesting this exactly, just trying to understand the situation more
<wgrant> jml: And then somebody comes along, needs to do 600 rebuilds, and swears violently at having to join 300 teams.
<jml> wgrant: you need to edit a branch to do a rebuild?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: with some restricted ones, so they're blocked on getting accepted.
<wgrant> People often need to touch packages only once.
<wgrant> jml: Changelogs, yes.
<persia> jml: It is precisely that model of which Ubuntu exists in protest.
<Hobbsee> jml: if you want to keep the branch equal to what's in the archive...yes
<jml> wgrant, Hobbsee: ok. that makes things clearer to me :)
<wgrant> jml: If one doesn't do that, the branch owners get very annoyed when their next upload fails.
<Hobbsee> and if they're not equal, then people stop using bzr and such very quickly.
<Hobbsee> (as we found)
<persia> jml: Essentially, Ubuntu discards the concept of "package maintainer" in the interest of integration.  While individuals have foci, they are not blocked on others when the work requires changes to several packages.
<wgrant> Mhm.
<jml> persia: I thought Ubuntu existed in protest of Debian's inability to release ;)
<wgrant> jml: That too.
<persia> jml: Perhaps.  I'm not sure the two aren't unrelated.
<wgrant> Though they do seem better now.
<persia> Consider the difficulties of release management when even the release manager isn't supposed to fix a known problem without some response from a package maintainer.
<persia> wgrant: Much more widespread use of 0-day NMU
<jml> ok.
<wgrant> persia: Indeed. I was a victim of one whilst waiting for sponsorship. I wasn't pleased.
<wgrant> It's like going half-way to full group maintenance.
<wgrant> Which is bad.
<persia> wgrant: Indeed, and complicated by the lack of a central mechanism to track candidates: this is why I think putting candidates on mentors or REVU is broken, and advocate debdiffs and checking for bugs when uploading.
<jml> so, from the perspective of branches, I think a lot of this will be addressed by source package branches.
<wgrant> persia: Indeed, that works well. Anyway, back to the topic at hand.
<wgrant> jml: As long as somebody doesn't blindly implement them without asking anybody who has ever worked in a distro, sure.
<jml> because the current plan is for them to have the same write permissions as the source packages to which they correspond
<persia> jml: Depends on the implementation.
<wgrant> That makes sense.
<jml> wgrant: well, I flew to Prague specifically to talk to Colin and others about it :)
<wgrant> jml: You also want to talk to universe people as well. We work somewhat differently again.
<persia> An additional interest group might be the flavour developers, who often have additional different processes.
<rockstar> wgrant, I think it would be difficult to cover every single possible workflow, but we will do our best.
<jml> good points, both
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> what are we doing now, other than talking to distro people?
<persia> rockstar: I think the important part is to be aware which workflows are being broken, rather than supporting them.
<jml> also, we actually do change stuff based on feedback :)
<rockstar> persia, is there a wiki page with specific launchpad workflows?
<rockstar> That mould be an excellent start
<persia> rockstar: There isn't one.  This was by decision.  Each workflow is documented in a page addressing the specific sort of work.
<rockstar> persia, can I please have an example?
<persia> rockstar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jml> so, on a slight tangent
<persia> That documents the interaction with bugs, upload targets, etc. for an update.  Each type of thing done (aside from trivial bug closure) is likely to have a similar page.
<jml> I'd be happy to fix a bug in Launchpad in exchange for an equivalent bug in Ubuntu :)
<jml> there's this thing with my volume control...
<persia> jml: Any bug?
<jml> persia: not any bug :)
<persia> That's not as interesting then :)
<mwhudson> heh
<jml> although almost everything in launchpad-bazaar is fair game.
<Hobbsee> jml: i thought ubuntu people demanded payment in beer :P
 * rockstar can be bribed in coke
<jml> Hobbsee: I moved on to whisky months ago
<rockstar> Er, the dark liquid kind...
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Hobbsee> rockstar++
<wgrant> Ooh dear.
<wgrant> NZ's string dried out?
<wgrant> Oh, same connection. I see.
<hyperair> is there a way to request a rebuild of a package in ppa or has that feature been removed?
<wgrant> hyperair: You've always had to upload a new version, unless you mean retrying a failed build.
<hyperair> yes.
<hyperair> i meant that
<hyperair> retrying a failed build
<hyperair> there used to be a button for that
<wgrant> It's in the usual place.
<hyperair> but i can't seem to find it anymore
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> where?
<wgrant> Somewhere on that page.
<wgrant> Let me see...
<hyperair> it used to be in the build log page
<hyperair> oh nevermind
<hyperair> i just realized i wasn't logged in
<hyperair> jeez this is stupid
<hyperair> of all things
<wgrant> Heh.
<hyperair> okay i fuond it =D
<hyperair> hmm how long does it take for the .deb to be published after the build is successful?
<wgrant> hyperair: Up to 20 minutes. They are currently published at XX:00, XX:20, XX:40.
<hyperair> i see.
<halg> hello
<halg> while using launchpad, tried to list code files for revision.  Got message telling me to come here.
<rockstar> halg, can you be a bit more specific?
<halg> sorry.
<halg> Hold on while I get the specifics.
<halg> I was in mysql project.
<mwhudson> ah
<halg> Just kind of browsing, getting used to the code base and the lp system.
<rockstar> halg, can you post a url?
<halg> Sure.
<halg> Here:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/annotate/2673?file_id=sp1f-buffer.cc-20041023073145-aao3dolyuw7jezlyrdgfk6nbxzxhy47c
<halg> (yucch)
<halg> Anyway, I tried to click on "browse files" (I think as I recall)
<mwhudson> yeah, some of the mysql branches stress the code browsing rather a lot :/
<halg> (Don't really remember what I was doing since I was just getting familiarized)
<mwhudson> halg: the page loaded for me, maybe try again?
<halg> OK, so I get this error page telling me to come here.
<halg> Suer.
<halg> hold on.
<halg> Hmmm.  I thought I had selected something else.
<halg> But anyway, it sounds like patience is the order of the day.
<halg> Every day I mean.
<halg> Mysql is a huge project.
<mwhudson> yes, we noticed :)
<halg> So the webserver is getting a bit bogged down?
<mwhudson> yes
<halg> So, under what conditions should I be concerned, if ever.
<halg> ?
<rockstar> halg, I don't think you need to be concerned.  That's our job.  :)
<halg> Well, what I mean is re: mitigating damage to the repository or other services.
<halg> I would hate to be in the middle of a transaction of some sort and cause corruption.
<mwhudson> for bazaar.launchpad.net stuff, unfortunately, we know ABOUT the problems, but fixing them is going to take some work
<mwhudson> halg: this sort of thing has no chance of corrupting data
<halg> No way for ME, a user, to trash things?
<mwhudson> no
<halg> If the system gets bogged way down.
<halg> Good!
<halg> Relieved to hear that.
<mwhudson> i mean, if you have the right to upload to the branch, you can mess things up that way
<mwhudson> but not by browsing from the web
<halg> Right.  But I meant in terms of just doing what I am supposed to, not an error in my content chagnes.
<halg> changes.
<mwhudson> right
<halg> Thanks for your help.
<mwhudson> no worries
<halg> I'm sure I'll be back at some point ...
<mwhudson> hope so :)
<halg> ???
<halg> You want me back?
<halg> I'd think no news is good news!
<halg> Later!
<mwhudson> it's nice to hear from our users from time to time :)
<halg> I'll see what I can break and get back to you.
<wgrant> Why do branch merge proposal emails not respect team contact addresses?
<jml> wgrant: what do you mean by "respect"?
<wgrant> jml: They seem to spam all members regardless of the team contact address.
<jml> wgrant: that's a bug.
<wgrant> Oh. I see.
<wgrant> Maybe it does.
<wgrant> But this team has an email address, but it's somehow not set as the contact address.
<jml> oh ok.
<jml> wgrant: which team?
<wgrant> ubuntu-dev
<wgrant> What a confusing UI.
<jml> wgrant: please file a bug if you find a bit of the UI confusing
<jml> wgrant: especially if you can provide a suggestion for making it less so.
<wgrant> I plan to.
<\sh> does anyone know where the bzr repo is hiding for the new python lib for the new lp api? leonov needs to get hands on :)
<jml> \sh: I'm not 100% sure it has been released yet.
 * \sh needs to talk to gmb then ;) 
<sabdfl> gmb, \sh: that lib should be available for anyone who wants to prototype and play
<wgrant> Isn't it meant to be released to beta testers some time this week?
<wgrant> (hi sabdfl)
<sabdfl> hi
<sabdfl> afaic it was supposed to be released a month ago, when the initial api pieces landed, though it's no doubt rough
<wgrant> Rough is much better than private in this case, IMO.
<Hobbsee> does it work, though?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: If we can make screenscraping work, we can make a broken proper API work.
<\sh> sabdfl: ah good to hear :)
<\sh> sabdfl / gmb: if someone can point me to a place where I can export/branch it, we'll start right away with an implementation in leonov :)
<gmb> \sh: Off the top of my head, I don't know where that is (it's not something that I've personally been working on). I'll find out for you, though, and get back to you.
<\sh> gmb: thx a lot :)
<\sh> wgrant: well, I don't know how thekorn thinks about it, but I think it's good to have two ways working for a little time...but regarding my work on py-lp-bugs, I don't want to see everything screenscraped in general ;)
 * \sh is brb...marathon meeting
<sabdfl> barry is the person who was responsible for the library, iirc
<aa_> hi, is it possible to send copy of all announcements to an email address?
<intellectronica> aa_: not in launchpad itself, but i'm sure there are rss to email gateways out there you could use
<aa_> intellectronica: great, just saw I can get a feed of them
<aa_> intellectronica: don''t suppose you know of any such services?
<intellectronica> aa_: http://www.google.com/search?q=email+rss
<aa_> ok thanks
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> wgrant, unfortunately there isn't really a "that part of the code" that grep could be pointed at
<wgrant> mpt: I haven't seen Open or Closed used anywhere except that page, so I presumed it would have been somewhere local to that page.
<mpt> hm, only 70 occurrences
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<mpt> shouldn't be that difficult :-)
<Annabel> hi all,
<Annabel> I am in the process of releasing a major open source package for matlab and I wondered whether users could have SVN client access to the trunk branch of a project.
<Annabel> I have sought on the documentation wiki, but did not found the answer
<Annabel> any help?
<Annabel> or suggestions?
<mrevell> Hey jelmer, would bzr-svn help Annabel ^^^^
<jelmer> hi Matthew, Annabel
<jelmer> Subversion client access to bzr branches isn't supported yet by bzr-svn, although there has been work on it
<Annabel> Hi jelmer and mrevell
<Annabel> ah OK
<mrevell> thanks jelmerl
<Annabel> I guess the same is true for client CVS access ...
<jelmer> you should be able to keep a copy of the bzr branch in Subversion though (instead of direct access)
<jelmer> Annabel, yeah, although it's harder to maintain a copy of the bzr branch in CVS
<jelmer> for Subversion, keeping a copy should be as simple as "bzr push <svn-url>"
<Annabel> it seems to be some kind of a workaround is not it? Can the SVNserver be hosted on the launchpad server or is it restricted to a personal server
<Annabel> OK
<jelmer> Launchpad doesn't provide Subversion hosting at the moment
<Annabel> OK. Thanks a lot for your help, Jelner!
 * Annabel needs to leave now
<Annabel> CU
<forrest> Hi all, I'm a freshman who never developed any linux programs before
<forrest> Is there anyone who can lead me into the world of linux development?
<kiko> forrest, hmmm, there's a lot of stuff out there on the web. what sort of app do you want to build?
<forrest> I'm always thinking that start from the very beginning
<forrest> but now I have already got some expirence on embeded system developing
<forrest> Could you give me some advice of where to start?
<mpt> mrevell, sorry for reporting a duplicate of bug 253274 -- I thought "nobody will have reported this already", so I didn't bother searching :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253274 in launchpad-documentation "h3 on help and h4 on news are underlined" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253274
<mrevell> heh, no worries mpt. You've seen that I've reported a few dupes in my time :)
<sabdfl> everybody feeling the 2.0 love?
<sidnei> hi kiko
<ScottK> sabdfl: Unfortunately yes.
<kiko> sidnei!
<kiko> ScottK, couldn't hope to have anything more positive from you :)
<sidnei> kiko: you've been hard to find lately :)
 * cody-somerville is experiencing revision 6773 love.
<ScottK> kiko: I don't like the new interface and I don't see any point in being shy about it.
<cody-somerville> I'm starting to like the new interface.
<sidnei> im wondering if there's any work planned on improving the experience on uploading releases to launchpad
<kiko> sidnei, uploading release tarballs, you mean?
<sidnei> kiko: tarballs and installers yes
<sidnei> kiko: i frequently have to upload the plone windows installer which is 30mb and fails 3 out of 4 times
<kiko> sidnei, because the upload fails?
<sidnei> kiko: yes, the upload fails
<kiko> that's disturbing
<sidnei> kiko: i get a 'please try again' screen without any specifics. i suspect it's a timeout
<sidnei> makes me kinda miss the ftp-based upload process from sourceforge. cumbersome but effective.
<kiko> sidnei, I'll look into this. I wasn't aware this was such a problem -- and the fact that I'm not aware is really disturbing
 * kiko winks ata cody-somerville
<sidnei> kiko: i've opened a feature request some time ago, bug #174798, that would be ideal to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174798 in launchpad "Feature Request: Upload from URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174798
<sidnei> i see from bug #32772 that this is unlikely to get accepted though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32772 in malone "request: "add atachment" a file from a URL" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32772
<sidnei> kiko: ?
<kiko> siretart, yo
<kiko> sidnei, sorry, was on the phone
<sidnei> kiko: man, im almost giving up here. on the 5th try, each takes about 40 minutes :(
<kiko> sidnei, this really bothers me, and Rinchen is going to look into this with the QA team -- I see the security implication of it but if all we're doing is putting stuff in the librarian.. people can upload anything to the librarian today.
<kiko> sidnei, I think I'm going to put a feature request up for sftp:// uploads
<sidnei> kiko: please, anything would be an improvement
<kiko> sidnei, I wonder if I can upload it more easily from here. want me to try?
<sidnei> kiko: wouldn't hurt i guess, but i've tried uploading from a box in houston and haven't had much luck
<kiko> okay
<kiko> sidnei, we're adding an item to tomorrow's meeting to talk this over
<sidnei> kiko: i really appreciate that. thanks!
<kiko> thanks for the feedback, I hate it when we don't know what's not working :-(
<kiko> siretart, yo!
<sidnei> kiko: if you still want to give it a try, i can give you a url to fetch the file from
<kiko> sidnei, if you've tried from houston, I'm not sure it will be better from california :-(
<kiko> sidnei, I was considering uploading from the DC itself
<kiko> but I wonder if I can upload using w3m
<mtaylor> kiko: who should I annoy about spec dependancies?
<kiko> mtaylor, me, I guess :)
<mtaylor> kiko: I tried to add a depend to a spec, and I got a wonderfully informative "Constraint not satisfied"
<kiko> mtaylor, heh. is the spec on a different project?
<mtaylor> kiko: nope.
<mtaylor> kiko: I tried to add https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/drizzle/+spec/remove-include-dir as a depend of https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/drizzle/+spec/gettextize
<kiko> hmm.
<sidnei> kiko: if you cant upload with w3m that's a serious bug, ha! :)
<ScottK> Currently you can't even browse Launchpad with it, so probably not.
<LaserJock> ScottK: you can browse, you just can't login, correct?
<mpt> because w3m follows the de-jure rules for cookies rather than the de-facto rules, iirc
<ScottK> IIRC it was SSL certs.
<ScottK> Maybe it was cookies.
<sidnei> i bet one can handcraft a curl command line to upload
<mpt> bug 59510 is the only one we have about w3m
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59510
<kiko> it's a problem with cookie RFC violations? gar.
<matsubara> sidnei: what's file URL?
<sidnei> matsubara: https://houston.enfoldsystems.com/files/sidnei/Plone-3.1.4-buildout.exe
<matsubara> sidnei: and where were you trying to upload it to?
<sidnei> and add .asc to that too
<sidnei> uploading into https://edge.launchpad.net/plone/3.1/3.1.4/+adddownloadfile
<sidnei> does lp support http-basic auth too or only cookie?
<kiko> sidnei, it used to support basic-auth, hmm
<sidnei> yeah, seems to work
<kiko> mtaylor, I'm a bit stumped.
<mtaylor> kiko: ok
<mtaylor> kiko: I guess maybe I just shouldn't associate those two... perhaps lp is starting to have emergent intelligence!
<sidnei> OMG
<kiko> mtaylor, I've been looking at the schema and code and..
<sidnei> kiko: i was able to upload it with curl from a different host
<sidnei> kiko: this one has slightly better uplink :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> good
<sidnei> kiko: did you open a bug about it?
<kiko> sidnei, no, we're still talking about it
<kiko> but it's on the radar
<sidnei> kiko: ok
<sidnei> kiko: fwiw, http://paste.lisp.org/display/64450
<kiko> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/59510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kiko> sidnei, thanks! that is useful.
<sidnei> kiko: np. gotta go, bye!
<kiko> siretart, ping v3
<siretart> kiko: hey there!
<siretart> v3?
<kiko> siretart!!
<kiko> siretart, it's great to hear from you. do you have time tomorrow for a phone call?
<siretart> what time do you think of?
<kiko> siretart, your afternoon more or less
<siretart> that should be doable, but let's please syncronize that on IRC
<kiko> siretart, will do. I am hoping to get heno and colin in on that same call
<siretart> allright!
<kiko> cool
<kiko> siretart, I'll mail you something now as a preamble
<siretart> sounds cool! great!
<kiko> mtaylor, oho, it's a bug :)
<kiko> <flacoste> kiko: you can't depend on an implemented spec, that's silly, but that's how it works
<kiko> mtaylor, isn't that just daft!
<LaserJock> siretart: hiya
<mtaylor> kiko: that is, in fact, stupid
<kiko> mtaylor, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/140533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140533 in blueprint "Blueprints in progress can't depend on completed blueprints" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kiko> GAR
<mtaylor> why not?
<kiko> mtaylor, easy to work around though...
<mtaylor> sure
<kiko> well it says bug 140533 there for a reason :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140533 in blueprint "Blueprints in progress can't depend on completed blueprints" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140533
<ScottK> kiko: Right.  That's the one.
<kiko> ScottK, read my comments there
<kiko> I think it's unlikely this is a bug in launchpad
<kiko> those cookies are explicitly allowed in the netscape spec
<ScottK> Of course RFC 2119 is a recent spec so it's unlikely you'd be in a position to support it.
<kiko> mtaylor, I'm fixing the bug fwiw. should be on edge in 2 days
<mtaylor> kiko: you rule!
<kiko> mtaylor, some people say that too literally true!
<mtaylor> :)
<kiko> ScottK, the issue is more that that spec seems to be overly restrictive.
<ScottK> Someone should take that up with the IETF.
<kiko> ScottK, you didn't get my point I guess
#launchpad 2008-07-31
<NCommander> cprov, ping?
<kiko> NCommander, I think he's kinda out -- it's 20:30 his time
<NCommander> kiko, argh. he said he'd message me later, and well, later is here :-P
<Hobbsee> now, why did i just get an email?
<Hobbsee> ah.  because i'm still an admin.
<thumper> Hobbsee: I was going to say "because someone loves you"
<Hobbsee> thumper: aww :)
<Hobbsee> thumper: surely that isn't true.
<corvus> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1-telco-6.3/files
<corvus> says:  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<corvus> and has been for at least 10 minutes or so
<mwhudson> grr
<kiko> hmmm
<mwhudson> corvus: try now
<corvus> much better, thx
<kiko> mwhudson, memory, spinlocks, aliens or worse?
<mwhudson> kiko: some combination of some things like that yes
<kiko> ai ai
<kiko> mwhudson, known problem at least?
<mwhudson> kiko: we are aware there is a problem
<kiko> mwhudson, not what the source of it is? :)
<mwhudson> kiko: right
<mwhudson> at least, not very clearly
<lifeless> mwhudson: server process going into lalaland?
<mwhudson> lifeless: pretty much
<wgrant> Is it deliberate that the tour looks like I've walked into an Apple ad rather than anything to do with Launchpad?
<beuno> wgrant, I think it's more of an accident than deliberate.  I know it's going to be changed soon-ish
<wgrant> Wasn't it only redesigned last week?
<wgrant> And... erm... https://edge.launchpad.net/+tour/bugs contains stuff I've never seen before.
<beuno> wgrant, stuff like what?
<wgrant> beuno: That task table up the top is fake.
<wgrant> But the tour seems much better now, apart from some small things.
<beuno> wgrant, it is
<beuno> to simplify it
<beuno> although I think it can be done better
<beuno> anyway, I know it will get changed soon, don't know to what extent yet  :)
<wgrant> The new tour is quite excellent.
<beuno> please file bugs if you can think of something you really think should be changed
<wgrant> beuno: Is launchpad-doc appropriate?
<beuno> wgrant, yeap, that's exactly it
<wgrant> Oh, doesn't exist.
<wgrant> Ah, -documentation.
<wgrant> The ML is -doc.
<beuno> oh, yes, I though you where being a lazy typer  :)
<pep> Once a bug is set to "fix released", I think it is impossible to access it other than by the URL... Is this a wanted behaviour?
<Hobbsee> pep: advanced search
<geser> pep: you can filter on only fix released bugs or look at all ever filed bugs
<pep> Right, so you have to check the "fix released" box in the advanced search...
<pep> I thought there would be a "show fixed bugs" option in the menu on the right, whilst browsing bugs related to a project/person/team ...
<wgrant> pep: There is a filter. 'All bugs ever reported' or similar.
<pep> wgrant: I didn't find that filter actually... The obly way is to go in advanced search, check 'fix released' in Status choice and then click search.
<pep> only*
<pep> now of course I don't know if it is necessary to have that option directly in the menu... but I was a little surprised.
<kiko-afk> pep, wgrant: one thing up for 3.0 is making the search filters that are active on any given search page visible and editable
<kiko-afk> pep, wgrant: I hate that it's so obscure today
<pep> well I hate stumbling on things and thinking "oh... If I had seen that before..."
<wgrant> kiko-afk: It is something that hasn't been touched in ages, and is a little strange, yes.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, it's a bit hard to do because the code that does the filtering is kinda weird but.. so is everything else I guess! :)
<pep> but at least, when you report a bug, the fixed ones appear in the search for similarities, so I suppose that's the most important.
<wgrant> mpt: Are actions menus completely going away RSN, or are they being kept on subpages? They remain present on most now, which looks awful in a lot of cases due to badly thought out or hackish action titles.
<jamesh> wgrant: I believe the plan is to phase them out.  It is a manual process though -- they won't be removed without making sure you can still perform the actions
<wgrant> jamesh: They've been phased out on bug and project pages for example, but the pages within those objects do not (and will not) have places to put the actions, so they retain an actions menu. I'm wondering if those are going stay.
<jamesh> wgrant: as the announcement said, I believe they will be phased out.  Mpt can confirm/deny though
<wgrant> The actions menu must either be kept or a small amount of little-used functionality must be dropped from those pages.
<jamesh> well, some of the actions become the second row of tabs, like the (details | merging | source code) tabs on branch pages
<jamesh> that's for cases where you are flipping between different views of an object
<jamesh> in other cases the actions get integrated into the page (like on bug pages)
<wgrant> jamesh: I speak of cases like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/183162/+nominate
<wgrant> I don't think there's anywhere for those links to go.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183162 in launchpad-bazaar ""Branch URL" field is still editable when "Branch type" is set to "Hosted"" [Medium,Fix released]
<jamesh> wgrant: I'd assume they'd go on that page
<jamesh> (don't quote me on it though)
<wgrant> Where on that page?
<wgrant> Or do you mean "go" as in "be removed from"?
<jamesh> removed: the point of that page is to do something and return to the previous view, right?
<jamesh> either submitting the form or going back
<wgrant> Right.
<persia> Is that the sort of action that is to be integrated into the page?
<jamesh> persia: mpt always wants to reduce the number of page loads
<jamesh> so I'd guess he'd want to, yes.
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee
<wgrant> mrevell: Is the tour meant to convince people that they've been DNS-poisoned to the Apple website?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: only if it has the apple logo on it.
<mrevell> wgrant: Heh, not quite.
<wgrant> mrevell: It doesn't look like Launchpad, and it looks more like an Apple ad than anything else.
<wgrant> But the tour is otherwise good.
<mrevell> wgrant: It'll look more like LP once we've got the header in there but I'm not sure it necessarily needs to look like Launchpad. It's aimed at people unfamiliar with LP. I'm pretty pleased with the look of it, but of course there's always room for improvement.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: wait, what?  the tour doesn't need to look like the product itself?
<wgrant> mrevell: It needs a proper proofreading. I filed three bugs on it earlier, but there might be stuff I've missed.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It needs to have screen shots etc that look like the product but I don't see why the tour should ape the style of LP itself. They have two different jobs: one is meant to make it easy to use the Launchpad applications, the other is meant to show what LP is.
<mrevell> wgrant: Thanks, I'll take a look at those.
 * Hobbsee makes a note to look at said tour, but that does sound strange.
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: the bits of LP shown need to look like LP, but the rest?
<wgrant> mrevell: I think the new tour is much more convincing and thorough than the old one.
<Hobbsee> looks nice
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i don't think that looks like apple.
<Hobbsee> shiny, yes.  but not apple.
<persia> mrevell: I still don't like 使用するホームページを選択してください。  Are you sure about that?
<Hobbsee> if anything, it looks like kde.
<Hobbsee> er, kde4.
<mrevell> persia: A guy from the Japanese Ubuntu translations team gave it the thumbs-up. He said he was a native speaker. I can ask for more people to review it, if you're uncomfortable with it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right, so the tour is about what launchpad could do, not what it actually looks, feels, and works like.
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: fair enough
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sure. Although there are examples of what it looks like.
<persia> mrevell: Nope.  This is a case of my poor understanding then: I just usually don't see that construction.
 * Hobbsee is sure a lot of this is poached from kde4 marketing, and recoloured.
<Hobbsee> all the little people.
<mrevell> persia: Cool.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Oi! It's all original work, I'll have you know :)
<Hobbsee> oh, wait.  these ones have heads.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: okay then :)
<wgrant> Does anybody else find https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new-guided to be cluttered and hard to read?
 * Hobbsee bleck.
<Hobbsee> too much text.  no images.
<wgrant> It doesn't seem to be an optimal font+size for a large amount of body text.
<Hobbsee> and yay for unprofessional button text.
<wgrant> And the excessive bolding might not help.
 * Hobbsee goes and reads the page, after the initial comments.
<mrevell> wgrant: I'll take a look at how we can make the page easier on the ye
<Hobbsee> wgrant: did you report the missing "this" on that page?
<mrevell> s/ye/eye
<Hobbsee> scratch that.  who wrote this, and what had they had to drink at the time?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I gave up trying to read it, but I'll look and file it.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: file a bug on the entire thiing.  it's shocking.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: That's an interesting point you raise about the button text. Much of the Launchpad interface text is quite casual. Do you see that as a problem?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i don't really notice it with the other buttons.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: so, not on those.  but i do see it as a problem with this page.
<wgrant> mrevell: Very little Launchpad text is casual now.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Buttons tend to be quite to the point
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i'm very aware that various ESL people may not recognise the expressions, either.
<Hobbsee> a registration facility....these projects go to college or something?
 * Hobbsee tries to figure exactly what is the worst thing on that page.
<mrevell> wgrant: Feel free to assign the bug to me, when you file it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: do you want a whole list of things that are wrong with that page?
<Hobbsee> for fixing before the next rollout?
<wgrant> It has a similar problem to the one I referenced in bug #246594. It has an excessive amount of text.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246594 in launchpad-bazaar "Registering a code import from a series is clunky." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246594
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sure. I can see what I personally would like to change but if there are specific things you want to highlight, go for it.
<wgrant> Only a couple of places in Launchpad have such an issue.
<wgrant> Most of it is nice and terse.
<Hobbsee> does one normally need a LP ID for shipit?
<jamesh> yes
<Hobbsee> ah
<jamesh> although the requirement will eventually become just an authentication account
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right, i have a screen of preliminary, unedited thoughts on it.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Cool, thanks. Unedited is fine :) Wanna email/pastebin me?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: http://pastebin.ca/1088253 is a start.
<mrevell> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mrevell: surely you should consider saying that *after* you've read it?  :P
<Hobbsee> you may not want to thank me at all :P
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I appreciate the effort :)
<wgrant> kiko__: I think many Ubuntu people will disagree with your wontfixing of bug #253380. It is a legitimate problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253380 in malone "Launchpad falsely claims distribution Importance == package Importance" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253380
<jamesh> one thing I miss from the new LP theme is distinct silhouettes for icons
<jamesh> they're all circles now
<wgrant> I wonder when they'll make the people circular.
<persia> wgrant: The release team has already worked around that, and mostly ignores Importance whn determining what must be fixed for a given milestone (as I understand it).
<wgrant> persia: Workarounds are not fixes.
<mrevell> danilos: Hello!
<danilos> mrevell: hi there
<persia> wgrant: I guess.  Still, having two importances would be confusing to me: I'd rather just have it be per-package.
<wgrant> persia: I think the bug importance could perhaps be multiplied by an importance assigned to the package.
<persia> wgrant: implicitly?  That would make a lot of sense.
<wgrant> persia: Right.
<wgrant> Because that's what we do now.
<wgrant> Except we all do it differently, and it's difficult to be efficient.
<persia> Right.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<wgrant> Evening mpt.
<Ursinha> hi wgrant
<Ursinha> just saw a bug you've opened
<Ursinha> and asked for some more info, can you take a look at it, please? It's bug 253532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253532 in launchpad "Some forms have required fields, others have optional ones" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253532
<wgrant> Ursinha: Sure, looking now.
<Ursinha> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> Ursinha: I unfortunately can't recall an example for the former case, but there are at least a couple of pages around where fields are marked with '(Required)'
<wgrant> Let me see if I can find one...
<Ursinha> wgrant, you mean they're marked as required but aren't?
<wgrant> Ursinha: No. Most Launchpad forms have optional fields marked with '(Optional)', with required fields having no marking.
<wgrant> On some pages, required fields are marked with '(Required)', and optional ones have no marking.
<Ursinha> hm, ok
<wgrant> I presume using a different form lib.
<jamesh> wgrant: good deduction.  The newer forms should alls be using (Optional)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: and most of the times, the fields marked (Optional) aren't required, too!
<ScottK> Except when they are.
<ScottK> My favorite being the patch description field.
<wgrant> OK, I've found one page - <ProjectSeries>/+addpackage. But I presume from what jamesh said they're trivial to find.
<ScottK> It's marked optional and it is, unless you actually want to add a patch.
<Bowasilu> How should I manage releases of a project that is released in binary form? Of course I should be able to look at the underlying code for each release. Would I branch after each release?
<kiko__> Bowasilu, not necessarily. what do you mean by released in binary form?
<Bowasilu> kiko: It is released as an .app file for Mac OS X.
<radix> Bowasilu: you could tag every time you do a release
<Bowasilu> radix: That sounds good. Then I mark those revisions as "release x" and I am done.
<radix> right
<Bowasilu> Things are so obvious if one knows them...
<ignas> hi
<kiko> Bowasilu, oh, you keep the binary in revision control too?
<Bowasilu> kiko: Hm. No, it is not in revision control. I am probably missing the point of your question.
<TodoInTX> EdwinGrubbs: ping!
<radix> Bowasilu: I think kiko got confused by the fact that you mentioned binary releases at all -- this isn't a problem that is particular to binary releases
<radix> Bowasilu: but indeed any software which gets released
<radix> it's useful to know which revision a release was made from
<Ursinha> wgrant, still there?
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: he'll be long asleep.
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, oh
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: east coast of australia - it's 1.28am.
<Ursinha> hahaha oh, ok Hobbsee, thanks
 * Hobbsee should go to bed.
<kiko> siretart, ping?
 * Bowasilu forgot to thank radix and does this now.
<radix> :-)
<siretart> kiko: pong
<kiko> siretart, I'm on the phone with mark, but can we chat in about 1h or so?
<siretart> kiko: I just returned in my office, but have a (small) meeting in a few minutes. I'm available for the conference after that
<siretart> kiko: excellent!
<calc> how do i delete something from a ppa tht is in dep-wait? i don't see the option to delete it
<ScottK> calc: Did you find the general deletion link?  I think it's the same.
<calc> ScottK: i don't see it no
<calc> ScottK: i was wondering if it doesn't show up if the packages are in dep-wait
<ScottK> It's kind of hidden (IMO)
<calc> ScottK: how do you get to it?
<ScottK> Looking so I can explain it
<calc> unless it is really hidden i think its not there at all, heh
<ScottK> The first time I looked it took me a while to find it with the new U/I
<calc> sorry i am dumb
<ScottK> You found it?
<calc> somehow i got logged out of LP again
<calc> thats been happening for unknown reasons several times recently
<calc> yea now that i am actually logged in i see the delete button
<calc> ScottK: if i delete a package from a ppa that didn't build can i reupload the same version number?
<cprov> calc: no, uploaded versions are blacklisted like in the primary archive.
<cprov> calc: you have to upload a higher version.
<calc> oh ok
<siretart> kiko: ping?
<kiko> siretart, still on! will ping you
<siretart> okay :)
<kiko> siretart, ping? off the phone! ready to get on again :)
<siretart> cool!
<kiko> siretart, so, can we start in 8 minutes?
<kiko> siretart, if you want to test the conf setup to ensure it works..
<siretart> you mean I shall call the freecall phone number you sent me?
<kiko> yep
<siretart> "the leader has not yet arrived, please stand by"
<siretart> seems to work, I'd say
<siretart> I hang up and call again when you ping me, okay?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> siretart, T-5
<siretart> k
<kiko> siretart, okay, conf is up
<Rinchen>  
<Rinchen> >> Launchpad Dev Team meeting in #launchpad-meeting at 18:00 UTC. Come join us.
<Rinchen>  
<siretart> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2008/07/msg00647.html
<kiko-phony> siretart, woo, good call, thanks!
<siretart> :)
<siretart> kiko-phony: this is the bug I was talking about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/252368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252368 in launchpad "Automatically associate DD and DM accounts with GPG keys in keyring packages" [Undecided,New]
<kiko-phony> thanks!
<siretart> kiko-phony: you wanted to forward an updated list, right?
<kiko-phony> siretart, I will do that as soon as my launchpad meeting is over.
<siretart> aaah, I see
<kiko-phony> rock on
<siretart> uuh, meeting has started 18minutes ago, right?
<siretart> me gf is gonna kill me if I not return home right now ;)
<kiko-phony> heh
<kiko-phony> okay! sorry! :)
<emgent> siretart: take a look in Motu-ml some problem with REVU uploads.
<lamalex> Can someone tell me how to delete a branch in this new UI?
<kiko> lamalex, there's a little round button with a minus in it
<kiko> it's next to the branch title
<lamalex> ah ha
<kiko> I was totally surprised until I found it :)
<lamalex> The old way was much nicer
<lamalex> "delete this branch"
<kiko> lamalex, any change takes some getting used to. have you ever moved furniture around? :)
<lamalex> well thanks for your help kiko
<kiko> you're welcome!
<lamalex> kiko: yes, but any change is not always good change
<ScottK> +1
<kiko> lamalex, agreed, but I don't think you can decide that in the space of days. :)
<lamalex> I can hide my chair in a closet, I may still be able to sit in it, but I would hardly say that that's the best place for it
<mtaylor> lamalex: depends on how large and nice your closet is...
<beuno> kiko, when you're done with the LP meeting, could you nuke a comment on a bug?  I'm trying to teach LP to a non-techie, and he hasn't quite understood how email works  :)   https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/easyark/+bug/253715/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253715 in easyark "Should we comply with XDG Base Directory Specification?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kiko> beuno, you need to ask a question for that, I can't myself :-(
<lamalex> mtaylor: any closet suficiently large enough to make placing a chair in it a good decision, probably no longer really falls under the category of closet space
<mtaylor> :)
<beuno> kiko, ah, ok, will do. Thanks.
<lamalex> ah am I interupting LP meeting?
<kiko> lamalex, noooo. it's in #launchpad-meeting.
<lamalex> ah ok good
<lamalex> :)
<lamalex> oh
 * lamalex reads rest of topic
<lamalex> I stopped at 1800UTC :{
<lamalex> s/{/P
<kiko> heh
<kiko> aliens
<kiko> scary
<lamalex> anyway, thanks for the help guys. later
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 7 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<Rinchen> next meeting date
#launchpad 2008-08-01
<digistyl3> hi, is anyone concerned about those fake bot accounts on launchpad?
<ScottK> It's not on my list of Launchpad security issues I worry about.
<digistyl3> ScottK: any plans of adding something like captcha?
<ScottK> digistyl3: I wouldn't know.  That's up to Launchpad's developers.
<digistyl3> sorry, i thought you were a dev, since you mentioned "your" list of LP security issues ;)
<ScottK> I'm a user, but there are aspects of the design I think are problematic from a security perpsective.
<lifeless> is there a bug open about malones titles being improvable for history navigation? specifically bug listings saying 'bugs in XXX' is not enough  detail
<kiko-afk> titles for bugs or for search pages?
<kiko-afk> ah search results
<kiko-afk> so what would be better and doable?
<kiko-afk> Open bugs in XXX?
<kiko-afk> Open bugs tagged foo in XXX?
<lifeless> that sort of thing
<lifeless> I had several refined searches in firefoxes history
<lifeless> and I had to click back one at a time to find the one I wanted; this is excruciatingly slow :(
<lifeless> I don't *think* there is a bug open on this, but I could be wrong
<kiko-afk> it's pretty hard to get right
<lifeless> kiko-afk: for sure
<lifeless> thats why I said improvable rather than broken :>
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko-afk> oy it's late
<wgrant> Evening mpt, kiko-afk.
<kiko-afk> evening william
<kiko-afk> great to hear from you, will see you in a few hours when I fall out of bed onto my keyboard
<kiko-afk> yawn
<kiko-zzz> god damned branch that won't pass
<wgrant> Heh.
<thekorn> hi, first of all, the new http://bazaar.launchpad.net is looking really good, good work!
<thekorn> but is this search field suppose to work?
<thekorn> and what kind of data is included into this search?
<spiv> thekorn: hmm, you just missed mwhudson, who would be the person to ask
<spiv> thekorn: I'm not sure that it is functioning yet, but when it does I think it'll do the same sort of searches as the bzr-search plugin, which searches commit messages and files.
<thekorn> spiv, ok thanks, I this this is not working yet, I always returns with "No result"
<spiv> Yeah, that's my guess too.  I'll file a bug; if it's not functional yet then the search box shouldn't be there.
<spiv> I've seen demos of that search box on servers where the bzr-search plugin is configured and it's quite sexy, so hopefully that will happen soon :)
<thekorn> ok thanks, can you give me the bug number so I can see the progress
<spiv> thekorn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/253883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253883 in launchpad-bazaar "Search box on bazaar.launchpad.net pages always returns no results" [Undecided,New]
<spiv> thekorn: thanks for the report
<thekorn> spiv, thank you for fileing this bug!
<intellectronica> mtaylor: ping
<mtaylor> intellectronica: pong
<intellectronica> mtaylor: hi, i wanted to run a quick LP usage survey by you
<intellectronica> mtaylor: are you guys making use of the +roadmap page?
<mtaylor> intellectronica: /me has more than one group... which is "we"
<intellectronica> mtaylor: well, any of the groups you're part of, then :)
<mtaylor> heh
<mtaylor> intellectronica: then yes and no
<intellectronica> ﻿mtaylor: the reason i'm asking is because it's getting quite hard to support it, and we're considering retiring it for now, and rebuilding it later. but only if (like we suspect) it's not being used much
<mtaylor> I use it in one project because the link is there ...
<mtaylor> wouldn't be sad if it went away
<intellectronica> mtaylor: cool. i think we are going to take it down for now (since for the most interesting projects it often times out anyway) and try to design something more useful for implementation later on.
<wgrant> Don't you have logs to check for that?
<intellectronica> wgrant: we do, and the logs suggest that it's barely being used, but there is /some/ usage, and i'd like to get opinions on this
<mtaylor> intellectronica: works for me
<intellectronica> wgrant: not only to know whether it's safe to remove, but also because sooner or later we'd like to do something better on that front
<intellectronica> mtaylor: cool, thanks
<mtaylor> intellectronica: it is certainly not an actually part of normal workflow
<MvG> Hi! I guess this has been proposed before, but are there any plans to aquire the domain lp.net for launchpad? I'm mainly thinking of java package names and maven group ids. Both of these go by reversed domain names, and net.lp.project would be so much shorter than net.launchpad.project, plus it would more likely avoid confusion with any packages related to the workings of launchpad itself, if there are any such.
<persia> MvG: Isn't that namespace supposed to be based on the information provider, rather than the hosting group?  Is there a lot of net.sourceforge.* stuff out there?
<MvG> persia: No, they all use net.sf.* :-)
<persia> MvG: Ah.  Well then, that would be "yes" to the question I intended to ask :)
<MvG> persia: For community projects the main project home page is usually a good thing to bas ethe package name upon. And if you should choose lp, then using that would imo make sense. Developer domain names for individuals might be much longer, and carry less useful information.
<reech> Hello. I have a launchpad account, but have changed my email. How do I edit my profile?
<wgrant> reech: https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+editemails
<wgrant> Sorry, https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<reech> erm thanks. seemed to work, but following the "confirm" link in the email received, then pressing the "confirm" button gives "Application error. Unauthenticated user POSTing to a page that requires authentication"
<wgrant> reech: That would be a Launchpad bug. Let's see if it has been filed...
<wgrant> reech: Are you still logged in? Everybody was logged out recently.
<reech> oh, ok, the email didn't say to log in first. (I received the email on a different computer, so wasn't logged in). Thank you for your help.
<reech> PS. I came here from the "help improve launchpad" link. Can I sugges that it might be an idea to make the profile page somewhere that is not entirely hidden?! Normally clicking on my username (top right) would take me to a profile page, but it didn't, it took me to a bug search. perhaps that's a bug? (It now does take me to my profile page). Anyway, I mean this comment constructively. hth. rich
<Ursinha> reech, if you're in launchpad bugs and click on your username, you're taken to the bugs related to you
<Ursinha> reech, but i agree with you, i think it should take you to your profile
<Ursinha> reech, i think i'll figure out soon why it behaves like that :)
<reech> ok, thanks for taking comments on board. Over & out.
<ephracis> hi, I just recently decided to move my project from sourceforge to launchpad (thanks to the great update). so I created the project and did a svn import. now the import is awaiting review and I was just wondering what is the expected/normal/average time it takes? thanks!
<spiv> ephracis: mwhudson is the guy to ask.  Probably unlikely to happen over the weekend, but probably not long after that is my guess.
<ephracis> spiv: oh, great.. launchpad seems great! I just want to get the code over there and start fiffling.. :)
<ephracis> and, I wanna learn bazaar, too.
<lifeless> ephracis: 'great update' ?
<lifeless> ephracis: do you mean lp 2.0?or id  sf do something...
<ephracis> lifeless: yeah, the new update.. I read it on a blog and took the "tour" on launchpad and I just wanted to try it..
<ephracis> lifeless: but sf is so slow, I was hoping that lp would speed things up a bit.. plus I really like the website, and the ppa idea.
<lifeless> cool
<ephracis> yeah.. so now all I want is for that svn import to get reviewed.
<ignas> hi
<ignas> I am trying to use ppa package copying feature
<ignas> (actually used it in 2008-05-12)
<ignas> and today have noticed that source package available on hardy
<ignas> was properly copied from gutsy
<ignas> but the binary is still not available
<ignas> i have tried copying the package from gutsy to hardy again
<ignas> and got: "The following source cannot be copied: python-schooltool.buildconfig 0.2.6-1 in gutsy (same version has unpublished binaries in the destination archive for Hardy, please wait for them to be published before copying)"
<ignas> is there a way to prod it to publish the binary
<ignas> because it seems that waiting is not very effective
<Hobbsee> which ppa?
<ignas> https://launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/
<Hobbsee> ignas: are you sure you're looking at the right thing?  LP is showing that as published.
<ignas> yeah
<ignas> http://ppa.launchpad.net/schooltool-owners/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<ignas> look in here
<ignas> or try copying schooltool.buildconfig from gutsy to hardy again, or try installing it
<Hobbsee> ignas: you'll need to wait for cprov, i'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> the source is certainly showing up correctly, and the debs are on LP
 * Hobbsee assumes a launchpad bug, or something.
<ignas> yay, lucky me
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> good luck!
 * ignas should get a bug shaped rubber stamp
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> with lots of ink?
<jjesse> quick question:  what version of bzr do i need for dealing w/ launchpad branches?  that is will i have problems w/ my branches that are hosted by lp if bzr is older
<ignas> Hobbsee: well, this week I had encounters with bugs in launchpad, zope3, python2.4 and bzr ;) so yes, lots of ink ;)
<kiko> morning
<\sh> kiko: moins :)
<emgent> moin moin
<kiko> \sh!
<kiko> \sh, how are you doing? have been wanting to chat with you for the past week!
<andrea-bs> hey kiko: jak-o can't upload his GPG because of bug 251869, can you help him, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251869 in launchpad ""not allowed here" while merging to accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251869
<\sh> kiko: well, I'm always on (well not always :)) did you receive my query ? :)
<\sh> kiko: but in general, I'm doing fine...and reading  some interesting API docs...and I'm ready to branch ,-) when it's pushed to LP :)
<kiko> \sh, andrea-bs: yeah, I can sort it out.
<bdmurray> launchpad is still having issues watching upstream openoffice.org bugs
<bdmurray> I thought gmb and I talked about it a while ago
<kiko> bdmurray, ah, I didn' t know that. what's up?
<gmb> bdmurray: We did.
<bdmurray> Its saying it can't connect
<bdmurray> So status and importance are unknown
<gmb> Turns out that Oo.org have disabled their XML export functionality
<gmb> So we can't grab statuses from upstream
<gmb> (Well, IIRC that's the problem; I haven't looked just now. Hang on...)
<kiko> gmb, did they not just upgrade?
<gmb> kiko: from qa.openoffice.org/xml.cgi: "
<gmb> # If you were attempting to use the 'Format as XML' function or access xml.cgi, this functionality has been temporarily disabled."
<gmb> (Just looked now)
 * \sh needs to rush home now ... but will be back in around 1 1/2 hours...kiko talk to you then :)
<gmb> This was something I meant to deal with before 2.0 got released, but it kind of got swept to one side by 2.0 goals.
<gmb> kiko: I'm not sure there's much that we can do about this besides talk to the oo.org Bugzilla maintainers
<kiko> \sh, ah, cool
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is OOPS-944EB89 an known issue?
<kiko> gmb, are you sure they did not just upgrade?
<seb128> launchpad is apparently not able to reply to the query I need to triage the desktop bugs ;-)
<gmb> kiko: I'm sure that I'm seeing that message in my browser window now. What do you mean by "just upgrade"? Do you mean "didn't they upgrade recently?"?
<gmb> kiko: Though there's a message on the page about downtime tomorrow morning.
<kiko> oh, sorry
<gmb> maybe that is going to be the upgrade
<kiko> I missed that message you sent :)
<kiko> yes, we should contact the OOO bugzilla maintainers then
<kiko> hmmm wonder why it's been disabled
<gmb> Okay. I'll send them an email today.
<seb128> kiko: hey ;-)
<kiko> seb128, yes, known. shouldn't happen too often, though -- about 2 a day for the whole site is what reports said yesterday
<seb128> kiko: well, everytime on this query
 * seb128 tries again
<seb128> I just want to list desktop-bugs which have not been sent upstream yet
<kiko> seb128, ah! is this a specific query?
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?advanced=1, select new, confirmed, triaged, need to be forwarded upstream and not known to affect upstream and search
<kiko> jak-o, ping
<kiko> seb128, okay, can you file a bug? I'll get it fixed
<seb128> kiko: ok, just an oops reference en the steps?
<jak-o> kiko: pong
<kiko> seb128, exactly. thanks very much!
<kiko> jak-o, you have 3 accounts that need merging then?
<kiko> oh, sorry.
<kiko> jak-o, I thought you were the person reporting that bug!
<kiko> jak-o, which accounts would you like merged?
<jak-o> kiko: no :)
<andrea-bs> kiko: sorry, I gave you the wrong report: bug #251400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251400 in launchpad ""Not allowed here" when confirming pgp key" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251400
<kiko> ah
<kiko> starts making sense now
<andrea-bs> sorry, I've copied the wrong number for the IRC log
<kiko> jak-o, do you have two accounts that need merging?
<seb128> kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/254005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254005 in malone "launchpad oops when trying to list bugs that should be sent upstream" [Undecided,New]
<kiko> thanks seb128
<jak-o> kiko: no
<seb128> kiko: thank *you* for looking at the issue ;-)
<kiko> jak-o, then that can't be the same bug
<kiko> jak-o, ah, I think it is the same bug, and I think you do have two accounts, just that you haven't found them :)
<kiko> jak-o, can you search in /people/ for the email addresses present in your gpg key?
<kiko> jak-o, you should be able to find one or more accounts
<kiko> jak-o, then ask me to merge them
<kiko> jak-o, you'll then be able to confirm
<jak-o> kiko: yes, I found https://launchpad.net/~morettojac and https://launchpad.net/~jak-o
<kiko> jak-o, ah, cool. let me merge them.
<jak-o> can you merge morettojac in jak-o ?
<kiko> yep
<jak-o> thanks
<kiko> jak-o, done
<jak-o> kiko: thanks!
<jak-o> kiko: the key was successfully validated.
<bdmurray> that little logo in a firefox tab is called a favicon right?
<jak-o> bdmurray: yes, it is
<bdmurray> Okay, then the favicon is different for the html interface compared to the txt interface for a bug report
<kiko> jak-o, rock on
<kiko> bdmurray, the txt interface can't have a favicon. :)
<bdmurray> well whatever it is the logo looks different
<andrea-bs> bdmurray: I've already filed a bug for this
<andrea-bs> bdmurray: the problem is that launchpad.net/favicon.ico is different by the favicon specified in the html page
<bdmurray> andrea-bs: okay, thanks
<kiko> andrea-bs, what's the bug number? that's pretty interesting
<andrea-bs> kiko: let me find it
<andrea-bs> kiko: mh... I can't find it
<andrea-bs> kiko: but I was sure to have reported it :|
<ignas> Hobbsee: where should I report this problem on launchpad? answers? bugs? I'd like it solved sooner rather than later... and i am not sure i will be here when cprov will appear ...
<kiko> ignas, what's the problem?
<ignas> in schooltool ppa package python-schooltool.buildconfig was copied from gutsy to hardy
<ignas> it is marked as published in the UI
<ignas> but i can't see it in: http://ppa.launchpad.net/schooltool-owners/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<ignas> if i am trying to copy python-schooltool.buildconfig 0.2.6 from gutsy to hardy once more, i am getting an error that is saying that the binary is already on hardy, but was not published yet, and that I should wait ...
<bdmurray> kiko: why are 959 projects related to me?
<ignas> kiko: so i need someone to prod that package on hardy to make it "publish" itself completely, because at the moment it's halfway there for like 3 months
<kiko> bdmurray, very famous :-)
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<bdmurray> kiko: it just seems like an awful lot compared to other
<korpios> I noticed that the Launchpad vcs-import for jQuery seems to be failing; is there anything I can do to report/fix/etc?
<bdmurray> Is there something wrong with launchpad list moderation?  I've approved a couple of messages that haven't gone through.
<kiko> korpios, can you check the failure log and see why it's failing?
<korpios> pysvn._pysvn_2_4.ClientError: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/trunk/plugins/ext/docs/output'
<korpios> PROPFIND of '/svn/trunk/plugins/ext/docs/output': 502 Bad Gateway (http://jqueryjs.googlecode.com)
<kiko> korpios, I think it's a timeout -- do we not timeout right before that?
<korpios> kiko: I see a ton of warnings, but nothing about a timeout
<korpios> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16436047/jquery-trunk-log.txt
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> \sh, so, how's life on leonov?
<kiko> korpios, I think 502 means that apache timed out when serving a request.
<kiko> korpios, which is unfortunate and means we're blocked on a change in the design of our SVN importer to cope with this
<korpios> hmm, is this possibly specific to this project, or to google code hosted subversion repos in general?
<kiko> google code in general has a tendency to drop connections, but this project is particularly complicated because it has a very long history of large revisions
<korpios> mmm, ah well.
<kiko> korpios, you can set up a one-time import easily, though
<kiko> korpios, do you run jquery yourself?
<korpios> as in use it, yeah, both for personal and work projects ... it's just *so* much saner using bzr to try out stuff and still track upstream (been doing that with django with excellent results)
<kiko> korpios, I need to get somebody who's interested in svnlib and python to do some contracting on cscvs I think
<kiko> the bugs are reported and the code is out there, but it's hard to find people interested in helping out
<korpios> I'm certainly willing to help *test* ^_^  I'm still too new to the bzr codebase to do much else yet
<kiko> heh
<kiko> yeah, it's hard to find someone with the right skills :)
<kiko> beuno, ping?
<beuno> kiko, pong
<kiko> beuno, can I entice you to change the font on help.launchpad.net? :)
<kiko> it's way too small and it's also serif
<beuno> kiko, yeap, sure.  I'm finishing off so Loggerhead changes, and I'll change and push.  Then you'll have to bribe an admin to sync
<kiko> beuno, thanks -- if you can demo it to me beforehand you get bonus points :)
 * beuno checks his current score
<beuno> kiko, alright, I'll attach a screenshot, if you open a bug for it   :)
<kiko> FINE
<beuno> oh no, capslock
<kiko> my favorite mode
<kiko> beuno, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+bug/254047 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+bug/253274 for bonus points :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254047 in launchpad-documentation "Font on help.launchpad.net is small and serif" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> kiko, what timezone are you in now?
<kiko> UTC-7
<kiko> UTC-4 next week
<kiko> and UTC-3 the week after!
<beuno> ok, progressive timezone changes are better
<beuno> I'll get to that bug "today" then
<beuno> just need for zpt templates to start doing what *I* want
<kiko> beuno, is the loggerhead stuff for today? only reason I wanna update the help wiki is that I still have the attention of the LOSAs right now
<kiko> and we're mailing out API announcements shortly..
<beuno> kiko, nobody will be upset if it isn't finished today, no.  I'll move on to help.lp.net then
<kiko> beuno, thanks. owe you two now!
<beuno> kiko, :)
<beuno> kiko, check out the attachment on bug #254047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254047 in launchpad-documentation "Font on help.launchpad.net is small and serif" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254047
<beuno> I chose HTML instead of a screenshot because I suspect you don't have 'Verdana' installed, which *is* serif and is what's default now. I just added a backup sans-serif
<kiko> sure
<kiko> I have Bitstream foo though
<beuno> does it look OK now?
<kiko> beuno, I wonder if the font could be one point larger. what do you think?
<kiko> it looks MUCH better
<kiko> but the font looks small
<kiko> a bit small I mean
<beuno> kiko, can I get a screenshot of what you're seeing?
<beuno> I'm not sure I'd say that it's still "a bit small"
<kiko> yeah, the font is smaller than launchpad's bug comment font
<kiko> no?
<beuno> oh no, not at all
<kiko> beuno, okay, will produce screenshots.
<beuno> kiko, I will too
<kiko> beuno, async.com.br/~kiko/Screenshot-1.png
<kiko> beuno, async.com.br/~kiko/Screenshot-2.png
<beuno> kiko, http://beuno.com.ar/random/Screenshot-1.png
<kiko> beuno, significantly smaller for the font I'm getting
<beuno> kiko, hrm, yeah, quite smaller
<beuno> the font I'm getting is probably bigger then you're looking for then
<kiko> beuno, it actually looks perfect on your screenshot :-/
<gord> hello, i seem to have broken launchpad when trying to mirror an svn branch - not quite sure what to do about it https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gordallott/+junk/pitivi-svn
<kiko> that's exactly the size I want!
<beuno> hm, odd, we're both on FF3 in hardy
<kiko> gord, well, the push failed.. oddly
<gord> i bzr branch'ed that svn branch (with bzr-svn) and then pushed that to launchpad a few days ago with no problems, just trying to get a nicer setup (a mirror and my own branch off that)
<beuno> kiko, I expect you already did control + f5 to reload the old CSS file?
<beuno> I just tried it on FF2, FF3 and Safari con ubuntu/mac/win
<kiko> beuno, uhh, I don't have an old CSS file. :)
<jelmer> gord, launchpad doesn't run bzr-svn
<beuno> and I can't get it to look like you see it
<kiko> beuno, it's a font issue, not a browser issue
<kiko> beuno, the font you're using probably renders larger, naturally
<jelmer> gord, you have to tell it to do an import via another ui
<jelmer> gord, but you probably want to use the mirror on http://bzr-playground.gnome.org/pitivi/trunk/
<beuno> kiko, I'm using default, and I triple-checked on 1 freshly installed Ubuntu.  Anyway, I'll dig deeper into this
<beuno> if you see LP fine, we should be able to get the same thing on help.lp
<kiko> cool
<kiko> yeah, I do see LP fine
<gord> yeah that'll help jelmer, thank you :)
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<kirkland> hello, i have a couple of questions about vcsimports
<kirkland> i have a project that I want to permanently move from SF to Launchpad
<kirkland> actually, strike the SF part....
<kirkland> I have a tarball of a CVSROOT that I want to import into Launchpad and use bzr permanently
<beuno> kiko, http://beuno.com.ar/random/lphelp/
<kiko> kirkland, can you check out answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faqs
<kiko> kirkland, there's a FAQ there to handle your question I believe
<kirkland> kiko: cool, will do... right now, I'm playing with cvsps-import
<kiko> beuno, much better!
<kirkland> kiko: i've got it to run to completion
<kiko> kirkland, no small feat :)
<beuno> kiko, but still a bit small?
<kirkland> kiko: but i'm trying to figure out now, 'what's next'
<kirkland> kiko: i have a bzr and a staging dir
<kiko> beuno, nope! it's all good.
<kiko> beuno, in fact it looks fantastic
<kiko> wow
<kiko> the text of the "launchpadhelp" header is a tad big in fact
<beuno> kiko, yeah, the proportions are wrong now in some places, I'll fix that, commit, push, and go for the extra points
<kiko> beuno, you rock! what was the issue?
<beuno> kiko, em's not scaling as I'd expected. pt's are the next best thing.
<kirkland> kiko: can I get a pointer on what to *do* with the output directory of cvsps-import ?
<kiko> kirkland, I think the output is a bzr branch, isn't it?
<kiko> if so, you can just push it to launchpad, and also branch off of it locally
<kirkland> kiko: well, it looks like everything is locked up in meta data
<kirkland> kiko: ie, i don't see the files/dirs of the source of the project itself
<kiko> kirkland, sure, but you can check that branch out and get a working tree (I think at least)
<kiko> kirkland, if you push up to launchpad (i.e. bzr push lp:~kirkland/+junk/import-test)
<kiko> you'll be able to browse it through the web and branch it
<kirkland> kiko: lemme try that
<kirkland> kiko: this is what the output dir looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33104/
<jam> kirkland: bzr/branches/HEAD is a Bazaar "Branch" of your converted project
<jam> you can do
<jam> bzr checkout --lightweight bzr/branches/HEAD
<jam> if you like
<jam> I would suggest familiarizing yourself with Bazaar terminology
<jam> to understand how you can have a branch without a working tree
<jam> perhaps the Tutorial?
<jam> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<kirkland> jam: i'm okay with a fair amount of bzr
<jam> The user guide is good, but may be a bit more involved: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/index.html
<kirkland> jam: once stuff is in bzr :-)
<jam> kirkland: your projects history has been converted
<kirkland> jam: i'm trying to get it to a point where I recognize it :-)
<kirkland> jam: good, that was my intent!
<jam> just into a repository and a group of branches (though in your case you only seem to have HEAD)
<kirkland> jam: and now, I want to move it from my volatile laptop to the iron mountain that is launchpad
<jam> kirkland: cd bzr/branches/HEAD
<jam> bzr push lp:~kirkland/+junk/project
<jam> (unless you have somewhere better)
<kirkland> jam: cool, thanks
<kirkland> kiko: you too... thanks.
<kiko> no worries!
<kirkland> jam: that little gem "cd bzr/branches/HEAD; bzr push lp:"  might do well in cvsps_import/README.rst
<kirkland> jam: as that's what I was following
<kiko> jam, and also explain the bzr co tip :)
<kirkland> jam, kiko: yeah, that was good to verify my work
<jam> kiko, kirkland: You guys actually want me to work on CVS right now? meh... :)
<kiko> jam, actually no!
<kirkland> kiko, jam: i'll hack it and send a branch your way :-)
<jam> kirkland: sounds good
<jam> I'm happy to merge it
<kirkland> jam: gimme a few minutes
<beuno> kiko, pushed fixes for bugs #253274 and #254047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253274 in launchpad-documentation "h3 on help and h4 on news are underlined" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254047 in launchpad-documentation "Font on help.launchpad.net is small and serif" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254047
<kirkland> kiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~kirkland/bzr-cvsps-import/documentation
<kiko> kirkland, good job!
<kiko> beuno, woo, you rock.
<kirkland> kiko: no prob, thanks for the help
<beuno> kiko, :)
 * beuno goes back to loggerhead
<hagna> any plans to support git?
<kiko> hagna, plans, yes
<hagna> kiko: ETAs?
<Peng_> There are plans to support alternate VCSes? How serious are they? Just "that'd be nice to have someday..."?
<kiko> hagna, well, I'll know more at the end of august
<hagna> kiko: ok cool
<siretart> kiko: pong?
<kiko> siretart!!
<kiko> siretart, have some time to go over some other lists? :)
#launchpad 2008-08-02
<kiko> siretart, ping :)
<effie_jayx> hello all... is this a bug? https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/254083/+index
<ubottu> effie_jayx: Error: This bug is private
<effie_jayx> ahhh
<RAOF> If I had a .pot file in bzr in a launchpad-hosted tree, rosetta wouldn't pick that up, right?
<kiko> RAOF, not yet, but it's a feature we will be working on this year
<RAOF> Oh, cool.
<RAOF> I'm not entirely sure how rosetta (and i18n in general) is meant to work, but that would be useful.
<Anubias> any ubuntu stuff here?
<Anubias> any body can help me?
<Hobbsee> you probably want #ubuntu
<Anubias> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> is staging supposed to be dead?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It's not quite dead.  I saw its toe move a while ago.
<Hobbsee> it's pushing up the daisies here.
 * Hobbsee ponders the dead parrot sketch for some inspiration.
<RAOF> There!  It moved!
<Hobbsee> tjat
<Hobbsee> that's because you bashed it!
 * RAOF thinks that's far enough.
<RAOF> So, when is soyuz going to be able to accept source packages in zip form? :X
 * RAOF curses the name of Google.
<Hobbsee> never?
<RAOF> Right.
<Hobbsee> well, all i can say is that hte problem is clearly not intermittant.
<RAOF> It has been for me.
<RAOF> Well, it's been up and down today, but now looks pretty down.
<wgrant> I guess their debugging attempts failed.
<geser> Hobbsee: IIRC the new dpkg source format (3.0) should support .tar.bz2 and also .zip, so it depends when that format gets ready for use and when soyuz will accept such source package
<wgrant> 1.0 also supports .tar.bz2 - but neither Soyuz nor dak do.
<geser> wgrant: for source packages? are you sure?
<RAOF> geser: I knew 3.0 supported .tar.bz2, I didn't know it supported .zip.  Nifty.
<wgrant> Bug #225151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225151 in soyuz "Please add support for .orig.tar.bz2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225151
<geser> RAOF: I just checked the dpkg-source man page and didn't find .zip explicitly mentioned :( but perhaps the 3.0 (custom) format can handle it
<RAOF> Eh, I need to repack to remove a hojilion unbuilt binaries anyway.
<geser> wgrant: interesting, and it was a format 1.0 source package? because the man-page for dpkg-source mentions for 1.0 only .orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> geser: It seems you're right - the source only mentions tar.gz.
<andrea-bs> Hello! I get "Please try again" on staging :)
<Hobbsee> andrea-bs: yeah, it's broken
<andrea-bs> Hobbsee: it's difficult to test something broken
<Hobbsee> andrea-bs: indeed.  i've just sent mail.
<tacone> is it possible to delete bugs or bug comments from a project you own ?
<andrea-bs> tacone: no, without the help of a LP administrator
<tacone> too bad :(
<tacone> andrea-bs: is that true for attachments as well ?
<andrea-bs> tacone: I think that attachments can be removed, but I'm not sure, let me check
<tacone> thanks andrea-bs
<tacone> andrea-bs: seems like you can
<tacone> nice
<andrea-bs> great
<andrea-bs> I was trying on dogfood, but it is sloooooow
<tacone> thank you, see you.
<stani> is there a way to link to a latest version of a source file which code is on launchpad?
<stani> if I browse there is always the revision number in the link, something like -1 seems not possible
<thekorn> stani, annotate/head:/
<thekorn> so for example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/terminator/trunk/annotate/head:/README
 * ToyKeeper sees "anyone can still created their own" on https://edge.launchpad.net/+tour/branch-hosting-tracking
<acemtp> hi chaps
<Mez> how do I add a blocker on a bug
<Mez> Bug X is blocking Bug Y/ Bug Y is blocked by bug X)
<Mez> or is that not possible in LP (I'm sure it used to !)
<Hobbsee> i don't think that was ever possible.
<Hobbsee> it was for specs, but i never saw it for bugs.
<persia> Mez: There's been a few ML threads about it which seem to indicate it's not possible for bugs.  There's some blocking/dependencies for blueprints, which might be what you remember
<Mez> ah ok...
<Mez> :(
<persia> (or "Yeah, what Hobsee said, only more so" :) )
<Mez> Damned people breaking stuff
 * Hobbsee beats persia
<Hobbsee> epic fail @ nick completion.
<ace> on the website, they said : "Note: if you want to use Launchpad for a project that doesn't meet these licensing guidelines, please contact us. ". Do you know any project that doesn't meet thses licensing?
<ace> https://staging.launchpad.net/ seems not working
<ace> hum, quite idle
<ace> is it possible to add some svn hook on launchpad?
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<ace> lol
<Hobbsee> and yes, staging is dead.
<ace> it wasn't a problem
<Hobbsee> for some reason
<ace> just a remark
<Hobbsee> no problem
 * Hobbsee --> bed (it's 2am!)
<ace> good night :)
<Rafik> hello
<Rafik> https://staging.launchpad.net/ is not working ^^
<andrea-bs> Rafik: Yes, but unfortunately there are no admins around. If you need to test something, use dogfood.launchpad.net
<Rafik> andrea-bs, Thanks.
<AnAnt> Hello, I was told that bug 207625 will be solved in August release, when is that ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207625 in soyuz "Unicode characters improperly displayed in PPA changelog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207625
<persia> AnAnt: It usually seems to be about three weeks into the month, although I may be mistaken.
<AnAnt> persia: you mean after 3 weeks ?
<persia> AnAnt: I'm guessing: I really don't specifically know.
<nycerine> staging is still down.
<nycerine> hmm, how do you get the "contributors" string that launchpad automaticly fills in into your project?
<\sh> moins
<\sh> guys, thx for putting the lib on bazaar ;)
<jmarsden> https://staging.launchpad.net/ appears to be down.  This makes it had to test it further this weekend as was requested... do relevant LaunchPad admins know of this?
<beuno> elmo, ping?  staging has been dead for ages now.  I have no idea who's "on call"  :)
<kiko> beuno, I smsed herb to see if he can check
<beuno> kiko, cool.  I forgot you're always here  :p
<\sh> oh kiko is still awake ;-)
<\sh> kiko: sorry, to not come back tomorrow, but RL had prio one :) so if we can talk now, I'm glad :)
<jmarsden> Any progress regarding: https://staging.launchpad.net/ appears to be down.  This makes it had to test it further this weekend as was requested... do relevant LaunchPad admins know of this?
<Rafik> jmarsden, they do.
<jmarsden> Rafik: OK... thanks.
<Rafik> jmarsden, yw
#launchpad 2008-08-03
<Kynlem> Is there a way to search for projects on Launchpad by a programming language/category similar to how that can be done on SourceForge?
<sistpoty> Rinchen: around? I'm here for a password reset
<yannick> Hello, is the PPA service down?
<wgrant> yannick: What gives you that idea?
<yannick> wgrant, nothing is builded since hours, for me and others.
<wgrant> Indeed, the i386 and amd64 buildds seem to be somewhat broken.
<wgrant> I presume somebody will notice soon enough and fix them...
<yannick> Is there the right place to report?
<wgrant> Here is about as good as any.
<yannick> ok
 * gnomefreak hasnt seen an LP admin since friday but im sure they show up for a few minutes a day
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, halfway through the weekend isn't the best time to find the admins.  :)
<lifeless> file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, or ask in #canonical-sysadmins
<ace> you know if some people can add some special licences on launchpad?
<persia> ace: How do you mean?
<acemtp> back
<acemtp> https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing says
<acemtp> Note: if you want to use Launchpad for a project that doesn't meet these licensing guidelines, please contact us.
<persia> acemtp: You probably want answers.launchpad.net/launchpad then
<acemtp> on the "contact us" page, there s a link to the chat :)
<acemtp> so i m here :)
<acemtp> just wonder if you know some project that doesn't follow these guidelines
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. if i'd like to request a package moved from ubuntu hardy-updates to ubuntu hardy-security, do i contact LP admins, or find the ubuntu archive admins? (i'm really trying to find out what the process is so i can 'do it properly ')
<lifeless> #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu for that; launchpad is just the hosting software, and what you're asking is an ubuntu development process question
<Kamping_Kaiser> lifeless, cheers :)
 * Hobbsee wonders how the buildds are dead
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<damoxc> is the ppa build service broken at the moment?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ace> just wonder if you know some project that doesn't follow these guidelines
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Yes, PPA is broken | https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 7 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<\sh> leonov 0.0.2 released
 * persia dutifully goes to planet looking for the clicky bit to see the details...
<\sh> persia: planet needs to catch it imho...leonov.tv is the real announcement :)
<persia> \sh: Best practice in advertising is to ensure that the reader has an easy means to get more information :)
<\sh> persia: I'm planning a radio ad for every leonov release ,-)
<Hobbsee> oh dera.
<Hobbsee> this is going to become envy-ng, all over again.
<\sh> or I pay a little fee to get an ad in the launchpad podcast ;)
<\sh> Hobbsee: na it will change :) I'll need to find a way to approve leonov as official launchpad project ,-) and have the leonov rss feed aggregated to planet ,->
<persia> \sh: Well, that's good, but even an IRC announcement gets points for URLs.  Anyway, I see you've scheduled 0.0.3 for 2008-08-31: any chance I could convince you to reease on the 27th instead to make FeatureFreeze for Ubuntu?
<\sh> persia: na...I don't care about the ubuntu freeze for leonov right now, until we have a good working version available...therefore I don't want to have packages in ubuntu at this stage
<persia> Oh well.  Looks nifty anyway.
<\sh> persia: plan is to have a stable version with every ubuntu release (well, before the hard freeze) those releases are really more for devs and curious people
<persia> \sh: So target is 9.04 for default inclusion?
<\sh> persia: right :)
<\sh> persia: when it's time, I'll kick apachelogger to add leonov packages to our ppa...debian/ dir is already there, but we change a lot of things during the beginning...so it is irresponsible to push it now in intrepid
<persia> \sh: Makes sense.
<\sh> persia: when you read the future plans: switching to launchpad api, switching to storm etc. this will be fun...thekorn, our py-lp-bug master, is already playing with it...awesome guy btw ,-)
<Rafik> hello,
<Hobbsee> hey there
<Rafik> I need to delete a team, I've been made owner but I don't find how to. How to proceed please ?
<Hobbsee> file a question - link is in the /topic
<Rafik> Hobbsee, ok, Thanks
<mgolisch> is there something special i have to do to make my packages show up in my ppa?
<mgolisch> dput seems to have uploaded the package but the archive is still not there
<mgolisch> or does it just take some minutes for that to sync?
<Hobbsee> it takes a few minutes
<Hobbsee> you'll get an acceptance mail, if it's done right
<yannick> mgolisch, PPA is broken atm...
<mgolisch> ok
<mgolisch> when will it work again?
<Hobbsee> when someone fixes it.
<Hobbsee> you'll have to wait till the european working monday, at least.
<mgolisch> will packages in ppa only be build for the current dev release?
<mgolisch> or how do i tell it which for which one to build the packages?
<yannick> you have to tell in debian/changelog
<mgolisch> the only reference to the realse seems to be in the changelog file, do i have to upload multiple source packages and change the relase in the changelog file to let it build for multiple releases?
<mgolisch> or can i specify multiple?
<yannick> i don't know
<jelmer> mgolisch, you can only specify one
<jelmer> you can upload multiple times though, each time for a different release
<mgolisch> i see
<mgolisch> its python code only anyways, i guess hardy users wont have problems using the intrepid packages
<mgolisch> or am i wrong?
<jelmer> depends on what your package dependencies are and whether they're available in hardy
<mgolisch> yeah i see
<geser> mgolisch: it's better to upload to hardy and then copy the debs into intrepid
<mgolisch> ok
<mdke> hello
<mdke> on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc there is some bold text at the top saying "This project’s license is proprietary"
<mdke> then there is some stuff about purchasing a subscription and so on
<mdke> what do I need to do to get rid of that? I don't think the license is proprietary at all
<andrea-bs> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<soren> mwhudson: How long does it take for a new vcs import to get approved these days?
<mwhudson> soren: depends how lucky you are :)
<mwhudson> soren: which import are you interested in?
<soren> mwhudson: kannel and mbuni.
<soren> mwhudson: Well, just kannel, really. mbuni I just added for completeness.
<mwhudson> soren: i think sf are still blocking mbuni imports
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> cvs imports
<mwhudson> so mbuni will fail
<soren> mwhudson: Whuh? Why?
<mwhudson> soren: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/244575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244575 in launchpad-bazaar "code imports from sourceforge are blocked" [High,In progress]
<mwhudson> soren: approved, in any case
<soren> mwhudson: Cool. Thanks very much!
#launchpad 2009-07-27
<spiv> mwhudson: I guess timeouts viewing code.launchpad.net/people/+me is known?
<mwhudson> spiv: um, some are
<mwhudson> spiv: are there lots of source package branches there?
<spiv> mwhudson: OOPS-1304EB15
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1304EB15
<mwhudson> or alternatively, is the person involved a member of many teams?
<spiv> mwhudson: This is happening to me, I don't have an source package branches.
<spiv> I am in a number of teams, I'll let you be the judge of "lots" :)
<spiv> Or "many"
<mwhudson> oops not copied yet, of course
<spiv> FWIW, I do see "teams_with_branches" in the traceback.
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> then it's known yes
<mwhudson> i think thumper has a branch ready to land that will fix it
<spiv> That's good.  I'd like to be able to see code.l.n/~spiv again :)
<Snova_> I can see it...
<spiv> mwhudson: so if all goes well that'll be fixed on edge a couple of days?
<mwhudson> spiv: yeah
<spiv> Snova_: heh.  logging out to see my own code page on lp seems a bit odd :)
<spiv> mwhudson: thanks
<pisecx> Hi. What does "triaged" mean?
<jpds> pisecx: That a developer has looked at a bug, and there is sufficent information there to fix it - someone just needs to get round to doing it.
<pisecx> jpds: thanks
<_Kuba> Hi!
<_Kuba> Are you having problems with launchpad site?
<_Kuba> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<_Kuba> ;]
<bigjools> allenap: are you CHR today?
<allenap> bigjools: Yes, probably, thanks for the reminder.
<bigjools> :)
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<pisecx> hi. I have a question. I have a project in launchpad. created a bug. another person have easy changed bug description. he doesn't belong to project, to team or to anything else. is it ok? =)
<pisecx> I mean, anybody can just change bug description
<wgrant> Yes, anybody can change the description or status of a bug.
<homy> Can you upload a pot template for translation without registering a project?
<beuno> homy, you can't, no
<homy> ok, thanks.
<pisecx> wgrant: is it a good idea? )
<pisecx> can I refect update?
<pisecx> * reject
<wgrant> pisecx: You can always revert the update manually. The current policy very rarely causes problems, as far as I've seen.
<pisecx> hi, which additional permissions has driver of project?
<pisecx> Bug supervisor can change status of bugs. What can do driver of project?
<maxb> pisecx: I know that approving bugs for milestones is one
<mvo> hi! I seem to be unable to access my http//code.launchpad.net/~mvo page (oops from timeout) - is there a way to workaround that (e.g. ask for a batchsize in the url or something)?
<noodles775> allenap: have other people reported the same timeout as mvo? ^^
 * beuno has the same problem
<allenap> noodles775, mvo: I'm not aware of anyone else having similar issues, but I'll look into it now.
<beuno> only the popular people do
<allenap> I was too hasty!
<beuno> when you're part of too many teams
<beuno> mvo, it's being worked on by thumper
<allenap> beuno: Thanks :)
<mvo> beuno: thanks!
<beuno> mvo, if you try enough time
<beuno> *times
<beuno> it will eventually go through
<beuno> alternatively
<beuno> you can slap on /$project
<mvo> it never occured to me that I could be popular, but I'm happy that LP tells me I am :)
<noodles775> :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<allenap> jtv: Hi there, are you available to help answer a Translations question? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/78015
<Usama> hello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icewm/+bug/270019 when it will be decided
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270019 in icewm "Arabic support in icewm" [Undecided,New]
<Ursinha> Usama, I guess that's an icewm bug, not Launchpad's
<Usama> icewm is prepackged in ubuntu I guess
<dpm> allenap: answered
<Ursinha> Usama, but language support is added when the software is developed
<allenap> dpm: Thanks, you rock :)
<Usama> icewm team isn't responding and I think it's easy to include the patch. is that possible?
<dpm> allenap: you're welcome :-)
<Usama> I think the team can do it. any one can patch it but the problem to provide it with patch. thanks any way
<allenap> dpm: Do you have time for another translations question? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/78238
<dpm> allenap: I've had a look, but I can't answer that one. I've moved the question to rosetta instead of lanuchpad and I'll let jtv1 answer it (jeroen, that was https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/78238 in case you're still around)
<jtv1> dpm: I just got my system back up, but am on a call now and won't be working after that.
<dpm> jtv1: np, enjoy your evening!
<jtv1> Thanks.  I think the question is about exporting translations to a bzr branch, but I'm not sure.  That's not operational yet, because we're not really done with 2.2.7 yet.
<allenap> dpm, jtv1: Thank you both :)
<james_w> I'm getting a 'ConjoinedBugTaskEditError'
<james_w> how can I know that a task has "Status tracked in <series>" from the api?
<florian__> Hello
<eiku> Is there a translation memory in launchpad ?
<eiku> I am contributing to the translation of a game, but some imaginary terms cannot have a word-for-word translation. No problem so far, except that some other contributors may have choosen another translation for the same concept. Also the player will have it hard to understand what it is about :/
<eiku> Of course I understand that most of the applications there don't need any translation memory (even if it would help a little). However, games are very hard to translate without
<dpm> eiku: there isn't a translation memory per se, but there is something quite similar called 'Global suggestions'. Global suggestions mean that translation suggestions will be shown for original strings which are identical across projects all Launchpad projects (or within the same project, in fact). This should help you for identical strings referring to the same concept in the translation of the game you're working in, but it will not cover all cases.
<eiku> ok
<eiku> this is a good thing
<eiku> but not enough for this case
<james_w> task.related_tasks seems to do it
<eiku> anyway, I think this is only a small problem
<eiku> once the entire game is translated, people will probably re-read everything to check
<allenap> james_w: Hi James, sorry I missed your question. If you want some help from an LP bod specifically, you can ping the help contact (which should be set in the channel title).
<james_w> ok, thanks
<synic> is there a way to search bugs with launchpadlib?
<synic> also, it looks like staging.launchpad.net is currently broken :(
<synic> one more thing, I cannot see how you can mark a ticket as "fix committed" via the launchpad API.  https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/#bug
<synic> what am I missing?
<allenap> synic: I'll try and get you some answers :)
<synic> haha, ok :)
<allenap> synic: Btw, staging seems to be okay for me.
<synic> I guess it's the staging api: https://api.staging.launchpad.net/bugs/1, and just https://api.staging.launchpad.net/
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<allenap> synic: Bug 1 is sometimes a problem; it's so huge that operations on it often time-out on staging.
<synic> ok
<allenap> synic: Okay, to search for bugs, you invoke searchTasks() on a bug target, which can be a project, a distribution, etc.
<synic> ah, ok
<allenap> synic: So, to search malone bugs you can do: malone = root.projects['malone']; bug_tasks = malone.searchTasks(has_cve=True, ...)
<allenap> synic: It returns bug tasks, so if you want bugs you'll need to access the bug property of each bug task.
<allenap> synic: This also might be confusing you for your second question. Say you get a bug with: bug = root.bugs[404010]
<allenap> synic: To update the status you need to get the relevant bug task for your context. For bug 404010 there is only one task, so: bug_task = bug.bug_tasks[0]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404010 in malone "Refactor c.l.mail.handlers.MaloneHandler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404010
<allenap> synic: Then to set it to fix released: bug_task.status = 'Fix Released'; bug_task.lp_save().
<synic> that'll do, thanks a bunch :)
<allenap> synic: You need to use the "pretty" names for statuses and importances. I think these enumerations will be exposed in the API at some point, but for now you need to code them into your application.
<synic> "Fix Committed" is pretty much the only one I need now, I basically just want to write a bzr plugin that'll allow me to say "Fixes #44049" in the bzr comment and have it do the appropriate thing
<allenap> synic: Do you know about bzr commit --fixes?
<allenap> synic: It doesn't mark bugs as fix committed, but does set up a link between the branch and the bug.
<allenap> synic: The branch status will update when the code is merged into the merge target. Your script could watch for this and then mark the bug as fix committed. Maybe this is your plan already :)
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<aquarius> hey, guys; does the JSON API support JSON-P callbacks?
<mhall119|work> question, I have an Ubuntu derived distro called Qimo
<mhall119|work> can I use Launchpad to manage things like packages and builds?
<mhall119|work> I already have a project for it: https://launchpad.net/qimo
<mhall119|work> but I don't have the Builds and PPA sections like nUbuntu and Fluxbuntu have
<maxb> mhall119|work: You probably wanted to register a distro, not a project, then
<maxb> Although only Ubuntu itself actually has PPAs and builds, because Launchpad only has a build farm for Ubuntu
<mhall119|work> maxb: I see build and PPA links on both nUbuntu and Fluxbuntu projects
<maxb> .... both of which are empty
<mhall119|work> oh
<synic> is a bzr plugin, post hook, how do you get the comment of the commits?
<mhall119|work> I was hoping I could have a "diffs only" solution
<maxb> synic: Perhaps you want #bzr ?
<mhall119|work> maxb: where would I register a distro at?
<maxb> I think that's a matter of asking a Launchpad administrator at the moment
<mhall119|work> oh, do you know how i can contact said administrator?
<maxb> It's probably best to file the request in the answers tracker at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<mhall119|work> thanks
<dmentre> Hello. I'm having an issue while trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct: invalid signature. Details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-July/009160.html  For everything is right. Any idea of what might go wrong?
<dmentre> s/For everything/For me everything/
<TheOpenSourcerer> Is it just me or the Bug filing module not working? I am trying to report a bug and it is just timing out.
<blueyed> is there a way to configure the reply-to for lp.net mailinglists, i.e. not replying to the sender by default?
<LarstiQ> blueyed: for my (bzr) bugmail the reply-to is the bug
<SamB> blueyed: you're supposed to just use a client that works
<blueyed> LarstiQ: I'm talking about lp.net mailing lists though.
<SamB> blueyed: there is a *reason* they call that process munging
<blueyed> SamB: funny. yeah. I know what you mean.. but however, thunderbird e.g. does "not work".
<SamB> also try using "reply to all"
<blueyed> reply to all will work (in TB at least), but also send another mail to the sender.
<blueyed> "process munging"?
<SamB> blueyed: no, they call the changing of reply-to addresses "munging"
<LarstiQ> blueyed: oh eh. Don't know but wouldn't want to
<SamB> blueyed: so you've *tried* reply to all, or are just *guessing* about what it would do?
<SamB> or have gmail and therefore *can't* actually try it ?
<blueyed> SamB: I've tried, with TB.
<blueyed> well, IMHO reply-to-list should be default (on a a list), although that's munging. I've read a lot of discussions about this already, just got a user complaint.
#launchpad 2009-07-28
<Snova_> bzr is giving me an error when I try to push to LP: "Permission denied (publickey)." I recently created a new SSH key, but I've removed the old one and uploaded the new one.
<mwhudson> Snova_: maybe a user name issue?
<mwhudson> Snova_: what does ssh <you>@bazaar.launchpad.net say?
<Snova_> Permission denied (publickey).
<mwhudson> then i suggest you're not presenting the key you think you are
<Snova_> I think I found the cause of it...
<Snova_> I named the key id_snova instead of id_rsa. "ssh -i id_snova bazaar.launchpad.net" asks for my password, and works.
<mwhudson> sounds plausible
<Snova_> Heh. Or it could have just been a stupid typo. "~/ssh" != "~/.ssh"
<mrooney|w> Oh me oh my, I just realized why my old version was being downloaded more than the latest stable at https://edge.launchpad.net/wxbanker/+download, LP lists my series below trunk!
<mrooney|w> Is there a way to fix this?
<mrooney|w> This seems incredibly unfortunate
<mrooney|w> well I've just deleted all my releases from trunk
<mrooney|w> that has fixed this
<spiv> mrooney|w: that sounds unfortunate.  I'd file a bug on launchpad.
<mrooney|w> spiv: okay, I've filed bug 405597 as I couldn't find a dupe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405597 in launchpad "trunk is always listed at the top of the downloads for a project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405597
<synic> can I be made owner of a group if someone else has that position?
<SamB> synic: talk to the existing owner, maybe?
<thumper> synic: you mean of a team?
<synic> yup
<synic> can he give ownership to me?
<wgrant> He can.
<wgrant> There's a very well hidden link.
 * wgrant searches.
<thumper> I think they make you an admin of the team
<thumper> isn't that sufficient?
<synic> no
<thumper> hmm..
<synic> I cannot change expiry of members
<synic> wait, I can, but I can't give others admin
<wgrant> In the 'Members' section of the team page, it says 'You are the owner of this team', with an edit icon.
<wgrant> There are two privileges granted to the owner: changing the owner, and making people (not) administrators.
<synic> ok
<thumper> +reassign
<thumper> it is a link at the bottom of the normal +edit
 * wgrant hopes that Team Page 3.0 will make this less unobvious.
<synic> thanks for the info
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<allenap> dmentre: Did you figure out your Ubuntu Code of Conduct problem, or are you still having problems?
<dmentre> allenap: I still have the problem
<dmentre> allenap: Add hello by the way. ;-)
<allenap> dmentre: Hello :) I'll go and look and see if I can find anything amiss.
<dmentre> allenap: thanks
<allenap> dmentre: When I do a gpg --clearsign on the UCoC, the .asc file that's saved also includes the whole content of the UCoC. Do you get that too? I think you have to paste the full content of the .asc file into Launchpad, not just the signature.
<dmentre> allenap: Thanks! As allways, the issue is between the chair and the keyboard. I copy/Paste from the terminal and did not see that the whole UCoC was copied. I'll retry this evening.
<allenap> dmentre: Cool, I hope it works this time :)
<allenap> jtv, dpm: Do either of you fine gentlemen have a moment to answer a user's question about translations? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/78341
<dpm> allenap: I'll have a go at it, np
<allenap> dpm: Thanks.
<andv> hi, is possible that the archive doesnt recognize sha256 keys?
<andv> I uploaded a packake more than 30 mins ago, and I received no ACCEPTED mails plus LP didnt publish any upload
<andv> so I'm wondering if my key is the problem
<gary_poster> mars: ping?
<beuno> cprov, ^^
<cprov> andv: this is probably related with LP not knowing your gpg key.
<andv> cprov, key used is C3E23AE6
<cprov> andv: lp does know how to handle SHA256 in uploads. I will check what's wrong, one sec
<andv> which is registered on LP
<andv> k ty
<cprov> andv: which source did you upload ?
<andv> cprov, torbutton
<andv> cprov, version 1.2.1-1ubuntu2
<cprov> andv: found it, uploaded to the primary archive.
<andv> cprov, yes
<cprov> andv: there was a dead-lock when closing the bug, I've never seen it before.
<andv> cprov, like it got stuck while processing the bug?
<andv> cprov, e.g while closing it
<cprov> andv: no, more severe, it's was a legitimate dead-lock and pgsql aborts the transaction in this case.
<andv> cprov, and why it happened?
<andv> cprov, something was wrong somewhere?
<cprov> andv: concurrent changes to one of the bugs in question
<andv> cprov, ok, is everything ok now or should I re-upload it?
<cprov> andv: looking at it it seems perfectly acceptable to happen and we should retry the transaction. I will file a bug
<cprov> andv: re-upload, please.
<andv> cprov, k
<andv> just a sec
<andv> cprov, done
<cprov> andv: worked this time.
<andv> cprov, perfect, thanks
<andv> cprov, waiting for accepted mail then
<andv> cprov, source signer should receive accepted mail right?
<andv> cprov, also if the changelog email refers to someone else (e.g sponsoring)
<cprov> andv: yes, Recipients: Andrea Veri <andrea.veri89@gmail.com>, MOTU <universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com>
<andv> cprov, received nothing yet, maybe a little lag from the mail server
<cprov> andv: any of the signer, changed-by and maintainer with a LP preferred_email.
<andv> cprov, if I won't receive the mail gonna ping you to know what's going wrong
<andv> cprov, yesterday I didnt receive the accepted mail as well (and I was package's maintainer)
<cprov> andv: I can't really debug this area myself, but I will certainly help you to find someone who can.
<andv> cprov, plus my mail is registered correctly as main one on my LP account
<andv> cprov, thanks
<andv> cprov, nothing yet, let me know when the guy who follows email area is up
<cprov> andv: did you check your spam folder ?
<cprov> andv: also I'm sorry for pasting your email address in a public channel, I shoudn't have done that. Apologies.
<andv> cprov, nothing in spam folder
<andv> cprov, np, I gonna receive some more spam which is not a problem
<andv> cprov, lol
<cprov> andv: was the message delivered to MOTU ML and karmic-changes ?
<andv> cprov, let me see
<andv> cprov, nope, no mail on both -changes and -bugs
<andv> cprov, wait, yes on -changes
<wgrant> andv: I see the email on karmic-change.s
<wgrant> Right.
<andv> wgrant, yep, saw it now
<andv> had to refresh page
<andv> cprov, maybe the problem is related to my LP account
<cprov> andv: I'm not sure, 2 distinct emails were sent, one to you and MOTU (as mentioned above) and another one to the karmic-changes. The former is stuck somewhere.
<andv> cprov, and as I said yesterday I didnt receive the mail also if I was set as package maintainer
<andv> cprov, I'll try to change my mail on my LP account and try again on the new upload
<andv> cprov, if it keeps to not work gonna ping you again
<andv> cprov, thanks for your work and sorry for bothering
<cprov> andv: okay, if it doesn't succeed please open a question on soyuz and we will deal with it.
<cprov> andv: np, you are welcome.
<andv> cprov, I will
<andv> cprov, thanks a lot, good work
<cprov> andv: I've just contacted you via LP, you should have received an email in your gmail acount.
<andv> cprov, seems to work
<Q-FUNK> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but, just to be sure,
<Q-FUNK> assuming that my LP username is q-funk, then the resulting e-mail address would be q-funk@ubuntu.com if I understood https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail  correctly?
<Q-FUNK> that wiki page mentions that aliases re created by an LP cron job, so I thought that this might be a good place to ask.
<maxb> I believe that's correct, though I'm not an Ubuntu member myself (yet? :-))
<andv> Q-FUNK, it's your-lp-ip@ubuntu.com
<andv> Q-FUNK, which is redirect to your main LP contact
<maxb> s/ip/id/ I think :-)
<andv> yep
<andv> * lp-id
<Q-FUNK> maxb: I became a member a couple of weeks ago. :) however, the mail alias doesn't seem to work.
<maxb> Q-FUNK: Do what the wiki page says, I guess
<Q-FUNK> maxb: yup.  I mailed there 5 days ago already.  still no response.
<maxb> See the topic for the on-duty help contact - they can probably point you in the right direction
<andv> Q-FUNK, did you set your main contact addres on LP?
<Q-FUNK> andv: yup. it's been there for ages.
<andv> Q-FUNK, as you know ubuntu mail addres is a redirection
<Q-FUNK> yes, indeed
<Q-FUNK> I've had the same contact address ever since my LP account was created in 2005.
<maxb> allenap: What should Q-FUNK do next?
<andv> Q-FUNK, you're right, your mail doesnt work
<andv> Q-FUNK, point me to your lp page
<Q-FUNK> ~q-funk
<Q-FUNK> 550 550 5.1.1 <q-funk@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table (state 14).
<andv> Q-FUNK, Email:  	 No public address provided.
<Q-FUNK> right, not public, but it's set.
<andv> Q-FUNK, maybe that's the problem
<andv> Q-FUNK, anyway non-registered-users can't see your email
<andv> Q-FUNK, so what is the point having it not public?
<Q-FUNK> andv: search engines catch it regardless if it's in plain view.
<andv> Q-FUNK, but anyway maybe you're problem is related to a not-public email
<andv> but of course I might be wrong
<andv> you should ask to an LP employe
<Q-FUNK> andv: I was hoping to talk to one on this very channel, actually ;)
<andv> ^^
<andv> Q-FUNK, add a bug on LP
<andv> and they will answer u back
<Q-FUNK> ok, sending mail using the Contact link works, so we can rule the possibility of mail sending being disabled on LP.
<Q-FUNK> andv: good idea. against which package or project?
<Q-FUNK> would the generic launchpad project do?
<andv> Q-FUNK, generic LP project
<Q-FUNK> hm. lousy connection, today :(
<Q-FUNK> did allenap reply while I was disconected?
<maxb> No, I guess he must be afk.
<Q-FUNK> ok
<allenap> Q-FUNK: Hi, I'll read the scrollback now.
<Q-FUNK> allenap: ok. thanks :)
<herb> allenap: what can I do for you?
<allenap> Hi herb, Q-FUNK became an Ubuntu member a couple of weeks ago, but his @ubuntu.com alias is not working yet.
<Q-FUNK> hi herb :)
<allenap> herb: The mta reports "Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table (state 14)."
<Q-FUNK> herb: we only have two theories so far:  1) username contains hyphen.  2) contact e-mail is set to non-public.
<herb> allenap: unfortunately that doesn't fall under my purview.
<herb> Q-FUNK: can you try asking on #canonical-sysadmin?
<herb> Q-FUNK: there should be someone there who can help you out.
<allenap> herb: Thanks anyway.
<herb> allenap: sorry. :(
<Q-FUNK> herb: ok. will do. thanks!
<herb> Q-FUNK: welcome
<allenap> Q-FUNK: Sorry I wasn't able to help.
<mhall119|work> w10
<kfogel> Any translations people here can answer Michael Trausch's question on launchpad-users@?  "Translations branch keeps having status set to 'Merged'"
<kfogel> I feel like the answer is going to be "Twiddle this knob" or something simple like that, but I don't know it.
<kfogel> jtv: ^^ ?
<djlid7> help.. I can login via bzr but I cannot download..
<djlid7> I added my public ssh key to my profile.. but still getting a permission denied (publickey)
<djlid7> any suggestions?
<sinn3r> evening, i am ashamed to ask, but is there a specific channel for the questions-ubuntu-section?
<allenap> dpm: If you're free, kfogel ^^^ needs help from a translations dude.
<kfogel> allenap: thanks :-)
<kfogel> allenap: I responded in that thread.  And now, trying to fetch you the URL of my response, I have apparently frozen my Firefox.  Yay.
<allenap> sinn3r: Hi there, I don't know what questions-ubuntu-section is, but you're much more likely to get an answer on #ubuntu.
<allenap> kfogel: I love it when that happens :)
<sinn3r> i am not looking for an answers... (ahm... yeah)... only for some people to shitchat about the questions ;)
<maxb> sinn3r: What is the "questions-ubuntu-section" ?
<sinn3r> ppl from here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<maxb> ppl?
<sinn3r> people
<kfogel> allenap: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05158.html
<kfogel> maxb: hey there
<allenap> sinn3r: I think you're still probably better off in #ubuntu :)
<maxb> sinn3r: If you want to discuss the underlying software powering that webapp, do it here.  If you want to discuss the questions and answers themselves, #ubuntu is where you want to be.
<sinn3r> maxb: okay thanks
<maxb> Either way, you could do with being a bit more verbose in your explanations :-)
<allenap> maxb: You rock, good answer :)
<sinn3r> bye
<dpm> allenap: kfogel: yeah, I saw the e-mail on launchpad-users when it was posted ^^, but I hadn't replied because I didn't know the answer (I believe only a LP Translations developer can answer that one properly). In any case, I think it might be related to this one -> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/78238
<kfogel> dpm: thanks
<allenap> kfogel: I am ashamed to say that I know almost nothing about translations in LP :(
<kfogel> dpm: wow.  Here I thought my announcement was late, and it turns out it was early :-).  (for 2.2.7)
<dpm> kfogel: :-) But that shows as well how well received this feature is, that people starts using it straight away!
<kfogel> dpm: yes
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<dmentre> allenap: Thank you. I've been able to sign the UCoC! Many thanks for pointing out my error.
<holzmodem> are udev inside the (karmic) ppa builders broken?
<maxb> holzmodem: There is udev breakage affecting ubuntu itself, I imagine it could affect ppa builders too
<holzmodem> ok thx http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29631353/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.linux_2.6.31-4.24~lesswatts1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mac9416> Are there any known issues right now with PGP keys or pushing to lp?
<mac9416> I'm a bit of a n00b, and nothing is working for me.
<maxb> mac9416: be more specific about what's not working?
<mac9416> maxb, output from bzr push lp:~mac9416/keryx/trunk:
<mac9416> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<mac9416> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<mac9416> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<mac9416> Host key verification failed.
<mac9416> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<mac9416> Sorry about the paste :-)
<mac9416> I have done bzr lp-login, uploaded my SSH public key.
<maxb> Did you / were you able to type "yes" at the yes/no prompt?
<mac9416> maxb, yes
<mac9416> Ohmagarsh...
<mac9416> I didn't type yes, I just hit enter and thought it had assumed yes.
 * mac9416 feels stupid
<mac9416> Thanks, maxb, now I need to go get some coffee :-)
<mac9416> n00b elixer
<mhall119|work> mac9416: is it working now?
<mac9416> mhall119|work, yes, and there's no need to tell excid3 how I got it to work :-P
<mhall119|work> lol
<mhall119|work> but I can tell crashsystems, right?
<mwhudson> james_w: ayt?
<kfogel> Any Launchpad Translations experts here?  Michael Trausch is being very specific in his email at https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05163.html; someone who knows the system could probably answer him easily.
<mbt> kfogel: Oh, hi there :)
<kfogel> mbt: are you jtv or mbt?  (you both have real name "purple")
<jtv> kfogel: I'm jtv
<mbt> kfogel: I'm Michael Trausch :)
<mbt> kfogel: Yeah, Pidgin does that, never did poke around to figure out how I could fix that.
<kfogel> ah
<kfogel> hi jtv and mbt
<jtv> hi karl :-)
<kfogel> mbt, jtv: I think you two should talk to each other about mbt's problem :-)
<kfogel> which I will repeat here:
<jtv> mbt: what's the problem?
<mbt> jtv is the expert here?
<kfogel> Any Launchpad Translations experts here?  Michael Trausch is being very specific in his email at https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05163.html; someone who knows the system could probably answer him easily.
<kfogel> mbt: I think so.
<jtv> looking that up...
<kfogel> If jtv is who I think he is, but I can't be sure, because his real name is also "purple".
<jtv> which is strange because the client knows very well who I am afaik
<mbt> Yeah... I wish Pidgin would read the GECOS field to get one's real name
<jtv> I get a 404 on that link...
<mbt> jtf drop the semicolon
<mbt> jtv even
<jtv> ah
<jtv> another thing I would have expected the client to know  :)
<mbt> jtv: It isn't perfect, but it's better than having a whole different program running :)
<jtv> mbt: which branch is it that gets set to Merged?  The one you import from or the one you're trying to export from (which hopefully will start working very soon)?
<mbt> lp:~mtrausch/alltray/launchpad-translations, when it has no LP Translations commits, after trunk had a commit.  Of course, right now it is marked Development since there is a new commit on it, but I can't do anything with that commit at the moment but pound it in.
<jtv> mbt: so that branch is the branch you're trying to export to?
<mbt> I was wondering why LP would mark a branch merged that has no commits itself and has never been merged into anything (e.g.: bzr branch lp:alltray lp:~mtrausch/alltray/trunk followed by committing in trunk marks the latter merged, but it's not).
<mbt> In addition to that, I have the problem of LP Translations commits not being terribly useful.  :-P
<jtv> mbt: so the branch with the problem is the one you had set up to export translations to?
<mbt> Though that itself is a separate issue.  I think I may have been confusing in my first email about my question, though... I _think_ it's a code hosting question.
<mbt> Right, it would be marked merged when trunk's head no longer was the new branch's head.
<jtv> mbt: is the branch you're having the problem with the one you had set up to export translations to?
<mbt> Yes, it is the destination of a translations export.
<jtv> And you were not importing translations from the same branch, or committing other stuff to the same branch, or anything scary like that?
<jtv> Because as far as I've heard from IS, the cron job that does the exports to branch wasn't set up until about 3 hours ago.
<mbt> No, the destination for LP Translation export was left alone after it was branched from trunk (until today when LP translations committed to it)
<mbt> And after LP Translations committed to it, it was marked Development again (just prior to that, and since I branched it originally, it was "Merged")
<jtv> You branched it originally...  does that mean you created the branch by branching off an existing branch?
<mbt> Yes, I branched it from lp:alltray
<jtv> Then my first guess would be that bzr figures out that there are no differences with that branch, and marks it Merged to indicate that.
<mbt> Yes, I'm guessing that's what Launchpad does, though I would think that it would leave it alone until it sees a merge from one to the other in its history
<jtv> I can't guess what goes on in there...  It doesn't sound like this unexpected Merged state had anything to do with the Translations app, and happened before the translations commit happened.
<jtv> Is that right?  It's very late here and I'm not too good at taking up information just now.
<mbt> That would be correct.  The Translations-specific part of my question pertains to that commit though, which I can't actually merge.  :-P
<mbt> Translations apparently didn't consider that I'd imported translations manually in lp:alltray from it already, and so trying to merge its output results in a massive set of conflicts
<jtv> From "it" is from the other branch?
<jtv> Or from Translations?
<mbt> From Translations.  Translations *knew* I committed the new translations (they are now green in the UI), but it didn't take that into account when it made the commit to the export branch.
<mbt> The involved branches are listed on https://code.launchpad.net/alltray
<jtv> Anyway, yes, the exports to a branch completely overwrite any previous versions of the same files in the branch.
<jtv> Those may well conflict with something you have somewhere else, which is why we implemented a commit-to-branch but no merge.
<jtv> If we try to resolve conflicts automatically, there's just too much risk that we'll make the wrong decision for you!
<jtv> mbt: sorry for the delay; I think my connection did something strange.
<mbt> It'd be nice if there were an option to do that; it should be able to be told which branch to merge before committing, and alert and abort on a conflict.  If it were done that way in this case, it would have been conflict-free, because it would have made the diff after merging mainline
<mbt> That's okay, I can certainly understand connection issues :)
<mbt> Because if there are no changes that LP Translations is completely unaware of, that would be a safe transaction
<mbt> Not sure how others would like to use it, but what my thought for it (it's only utility I can think of) is to make translations in the repo seemless to merge.
<jtv> This problem spans different "worlds": on the one hand text files, with merge conflicts that won't obey message boundaries, and on the other hand messages in the database.  We can't recreate the same file we imported _exactly_: there may be differences in message order, different whitespace and line breaks, strange combinations of changes and so on.
<jtv> If there is a conflict, there's pretty much nothing we can do to resolve it textually without risking doing the wrong thing.
<mbt> True, but I would imagine that since it can parse them, it can go "I knew of all changes" and commit the right thing
<jtv> (Not to mention the enormous time this would take to develop and the risk of further bugs!)
<mbt> Does that make sense?
<mbt> Well, I'm confused on there... LP already knows how to read a PO, so it can determine if two POs are equal already (it does that to compute the differences between what's in the source branch and LP Translations, right)?
<jtv> For some definition of equal.
<jtv> Definitely not the same as what bzr considers equal.
<mbt> Well, right.  But it can safely decide whether its changes can be committed safely or not, at least when the destination branch matches Translations' view of the source branch
<mbt> At least, it would seem so to me.  Admittedly I haven't looked at LP's source yet (been on my list, not enough time...) but generally speaking, it would seem that way.
<mbt> It is possible that I am poorly articulating the idea.
<jtv> I don't think so, but what I'm saying is it's one of those cases where the perfect solution would be one we wouldn't have had time to build.
<mbt> If I had known when LP was going to commit, I would have already merged it.  But I don't want to have to continue to merge it at every commit to trunk, that woudl be tedious
<jtv> *however*
<jtv> there is a completely different solution.
<jtv> It _is_ possible to import from and export to the same branch.
<mbt> True, and that can always be reverted, but the question then becomes, when does LP Translations compute what diff it is going to commit?
<jtv> It never does.  I was just typing the explanation here.  :)
<mbt> Would there ever be a chance that it would compute that, I would commit, and then it would commit the wrong thing because of delay between steps 1 and 3 in that list?
<jtv> That's just what I was typing.  :)
<jtv> When the export-to-branch script detects that there are changes to the branch that haven't been processed yet, it skips the export.
<mbt> Ahh, so for the use-case I want, it should be safe?
<jtv> Yes.  There's always going to be nasty corner cases, and of course if you're always committing to the branch when LP tries to do the export, the export doesn't happen.  But in principle, it should be pretty safe.
<jtv> One particular thing to note about it is that it _is_ possible that the latest changes you wrote to your branch are still waiting on the translations import queue while the export happens.
<mbt> Okay, only other question then is this: How many times a day will an export commit happen when there are changes to commit?  (Or does it run every time, regardless?)
<jtv> For now, once a day.  We still have to see how it scales.
<jtv> We'll tweak it later.
<mbt> That shouldn't be an issue, translation is only happening in LP; I won't actually make any more changes in the branch once the last po actually imports (it has been stuck on "Needs Review" for days)
<jtv> Well hopefully you won't be the only user of this feature :)
<jtv> Oh, you mean the corner cases.  Sorry.
<mbt> LOL
<mbt> Yeah, I don't manage translations manually, I only know English.  :-P
<jtv> I thought you were talking about the scalability!
<jtv> Anyway, there's one corner case that could be a bit scary though not actually harmful: you could commit a translations change to the branch,
<jtv> and then the export could happen while the changed file was sitting on the translations import queue.
<jtv> In that case, that export would commit a file without your latest change.
<jtv> Assuming that your change is imported successfully, it would re-appear in the next export run.
<mbt> Ahh, that shouldn't happen really, and if it does, I can fix it quickly.  Though, I do have one that I have to do manually: en_US.po
<mbt> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/alltray/+imports <-- Can you "unstuck" that last one in that list?
<jtv> mbt: you can't translate to en_US in Launchpad.
<mbt> Odd.  Why not?  en_US contains the English UTF-8 translation
<mbt> Since gettext requires the strings be ASCII, I had to do that to display Unicode
<jtv> Then what language are you translating from?
<mbt> English ASCII (e.g., non-Unicode, 7-bit transliteration, "C" locale)
<jtv> I never heard of that being required...  I'm pretty sure Launchpad has no problem with UTF-8 in msgids, because I used that to test a bug fix recently.
<mbt> The GNU docs state that it has to be ASCII, and I did have strange issues using UTF-8 in the source when generating the template file.
<mbt> I believe that the suggestion to use en_US "locale" for UTF-8 was on the gettext ML archives, though I could be wrong.
<mbt> That could be for the reason that an untranslated program runs in the C locale, which is supposed to be ASCII as I understand it.
 * jtv tries with a Thai letter in a msgid
<mbt> Perhaps I'm taking the purist view, though, or maybe I have a local bug somehow.
<jtv> Well as long as the locale actually _matches_ what's in the file, it's hard to imagine there being a problem with that...
<mbt> So, anyway, I assume strings are C locale, and I put en_US.UTF-8 in its own file.
<mbt> That way I can use ‽ or … or π, etc.
<mbt> And just show transliterations in the C locale for those characters.
<jtv> Right.  I think the best way to deal with that in Launchpad would be to use en_US.po as your template.
<mbt> Wouldn't it then erase the content of the translation, since templates are supposed to only have msgids?  Or would it ignore that?
<jtv> The msgstrs on a template are ignored.  They need to be there for the file to be well-formed, but apart from the header, we don't care what's in them.
<mbt> And LP never regenerates that file when committing to a branch?
<jtv> Hmm... actually using en_US.po as the template doesn't solve the problem.  Excuse me, it's late here and the brain has gone to bed.
<mbt> I can understand that :)
<jtv> (The template is not exported as part of commit-to-branch)
<mbt> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/alltray/trunk/+pots/alltray/en_GB/14/+translate <-- that is an example of what I use the en_US template file for
<mbt> rather, not template, translation
<mbt> If you clicked on that, though, refresh it, because it wasn't done lol
<mbt> That said, I think I just found a way around that, maybe.
<jtv> (BTW I just tried and msgfmt -v -c doesn't see anything wrong with a UTF-8 character in my msgid, whether in a template or a translation)
<jtv> (I did have to specify the encoding, of course)
<mbt> I don't recall what my exact issue was.  I know I had one, and that fixed it.
 * jtv hates encodings
<mbt> jtv, I used to, too.
<jtv> As long as there's a choice, it means there's no single right answer
<mbt> Now that there is 7-bit ASCII and UTF-8 that are really the only terribly important ones, I am happy :)
<mbt> I think the classic C UNIX "locale" will probably always be 7-bit ASCII, even though UTF-8 probably is the only thing that really matters widely anymore... Even just other transformations like UTF-16 or UTF-32, but they're all easy and define the same character set just with different representations
 * jtv remembers web apps that use different single-byte encodings for data storage depending on the visitor's locale...  and then a friend had to mix German and Thai
<mbt> Eww.
<jtv> Well one of the great things about UTF-8 is that everything that works with single-byte encodings does something reasonable with UTF-8, and almost everything that works with ASCII will behave.
<mbt> Maybe en_US should be un-special cased.  It seems happy to store data for it, it just won't show up on the front page:  https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/alltray/trunk/+pots/alltray/en_US/+translate?start=30
<jtv> (Not counting char being signed on some platforms and unsigned on others etc.)
<jtv> IIRC it's not really special-cased ("en" is though), but marked as a language you probably don't want to translate to.
<mbt> Yeah, though en_GB shows up on the front page
<jtv> There may be a factor of sympathy for the British who had their language "stolen" from them.
<mbt> I told my gf to manage en_GB.  She runs her system in that locale, anyway.  Loves the way they spell their words.
<jtv> One reason for not showing en_US is that we don't want to encourage unnecessary fragmentation, or translation from other languages than English (which we definitely don't support)
 * jtv sometimes types "colour" in config files
<mbt> Maybe they could show it as "Unicode English" or something to make that clear?  I don't know.
<mbt> I pick on my gf for it, because she writes "colour" or uses s instead of z---yet her whole life, has lived here, in Atlanta lol
<jtv> Well it's definitely given me an insight into why people might want to have an en_US.po.  Internally though we abstract it all away and do everything in Unicode.  (Not even an encoding—we don't care)
<jtv> That's funny... never heard of that happening before
<dash> mbt: noah webster (who broke american spelling) was a yankee
<mbt> Yeah, that makes sense, Python doesn't really give you an idea of charsets working with strings, does it?
<jtv> No.  It takes some getting used to, but once you're in Unicode, you're fine until you have to encode again.
<jtv> Anyway, that cock I just heard outside is a definite sign it's too late.  I'll have to go offline for a bit!
<mbt> A-ha.  I misremember what I read in the GNU doc, but was not entirely off: GNU recommends 7-bit ASCII because POSIX does not define the C locale's character set, and ASCII is considered to be safe (it is left up to the OS)
<jtv> Oh, en_US.  Rooster, right?
<jtv> Ahhhh
<mbt> jtv: For stupid Americans, yes, "rooster".  The other is slang here.
<jtv> So for non-stupid Americans it's still "cock"?
<mbt> And most stupid Americans don't remember that it has a non-slang meaning.
 * jtv tries to remember
<mbt> Well, no, we say rooster, but non-stupid Americans will understand what you mean.
<mbt> Stupid Americans will assume a very different meaning.
<thumper> you call someone a rooster?
<jtv> Well fuck them.  :-)
<jtv> hi thumper
<thumper> hi jtv
<mbt> "cock" is slang for "penis" in the US.
<jtv> yes, I know, thanks.  :)
<jtv> I'm just too tired to think of the right word...  I originally wrote a different bird, can't even remember which
<jtv> Maybe crow, for obvious reasons
<mbt> That said... imagine a program written in en_GB that would benefit from translation into en_US....
<mbt> that word is a perfect example.
<mbt> (Or "boot".)
<jtv> I would love to get into that discussion further, but I know I shouldn't at this hour!
<mbt> Not that I suspect that either is a frequent occurrence, but I am sure there are others...
<jtv> Oh, and thumper: my +branches page is timing out
<mbt> jtv: How do you stop Pidgin from lacking after being on IRC for weeks at a time?
<jtv> which makes it hard to view my branches
<mbt> lagging even
<thumper> jtv: leave some teams then :)
<jtv> mbt: I do switch machines sometimes
<thumper> jtv: bug fix is in pqm
<mbt> Ahh, k.  I'm going to have to restart Pidgin later today, blah.
<jtv> thumper: cool... out of interest, what did it?
<jtv> (I have to know since I've been looking into this one, figuring nobody else might be up to deal with it)
<jtv> It looks like a count() that wasn't in a @cachedproperty, but the traceback I saw did have a cachedproperty in it
<thumper> jtv: at the bottom of the person +branches page is a list of teams that you are a member of that have branches
<thumper> jtv: it was counting each team individually
<jtv> Oh, it gets re-run for each team.  Youch
<thumper> jtv: instead of a single query
<wgrant> It's so easy to do that with Storm.
<thumper> wgrant: indeed
<wgrant> Fortunately it's easy to fix too.
<jtv> BTW istm the union'ed subqueries may be faster if the "owner" comparison is pushed down into the subqueries.  Just a guess though.
<jtv> (I'm not actually awake, just trying to get my notes off my chest)
<jtv> mbt: I'll write up the commit-to-branch in more detail tomorrow... do keep me updated on your experiences!
<jtv> Well I _say_ tomorrow...
<mbt> lol
<mbt> k, I'll switch it up after I get everything reconciled this evening, am working on a topic branch at the moment
<mac9416> Hello, I'm trying to import my GPG key to Launchpad but continue to get "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key." I have run "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys" and waited an hour. It's getting rather frustrating.
<jtv> mbt: ok, thanks.  Your questions gave me a few things to cover.
<mbt> jtv: Glad to help!
 * jtv really logs off
<mbt> jtv: Now go get some rest :-)
<jtv> thanks—good night!
#launchpad 2009-07-29
<poolie> rockstar: i don't want to be a wet blanket by imo the sparklines are pretty useless at present therefore it's not worth fixing bugs there
<rockstar> poolie, I do what I'm told.  :)
<poolie> that's the spirit :)
<rockstar> poolie, you wouldn't like thumper when he's angry.
<poolie> you pass the test :)
<mwhudson> spm: ping
<spm> mwhudson: heyo, sorry for delay
<mwhudson> spm: hi!
<meoblast001> hi
<mwhudson> spm: can i get you to run some queried for me?
<spm> sure
<mwhudson> spm: er, #launchpad-dev i guess
<ShadowBelmolve_> Hello, launchpad can use git and yaml files for translation? //for a project
<thumper> ShadowBelmolve_: Launchpad doesn't handle git natively
<thumper> ShadowBelmolve_: but you can import git into bzr
<thumper> ShadowBelmolve_: but I'm not sure how it hooks into the translations stuff
<ShadowBelmolve_> thumper, hmm, have a way to users translate a file via launchpad?
<thumper> ShadowBelmolve_: sorry, don't know
<ShadowBelmolve_> thumper, hmm, ok
<thumper> ShadowBelmolve_: danilo, jtv or maybe wgrant could answer
<wgrant> I don't know a whole lot about translations.
<wgrant> But Launchpad primarily supported gettext.
<wgrant> So you should aim to get a gettext .pot file.
<wgrant> It certainly doesn't support anything YAML-based.
<wgrant> I'm not aware of any YAML-based translation mechanism.
<thumper> what is YAML?
<wgrant> A markup language that Ruby people like. Somewhat like JSON.
<ShadowBelmolve_> wgrant, I've using I18n project from rubyforge, the same used by rails
<ShadowBelmolve_> thumper, a example of YAML file http://gist.github.com/157832
<thumper> ah
<VP> How can I change my email in lauchpad?
<poolie> thumper: still around?
<real34> Hi all!
<real34> I am trying to set up a space for the translation of the CakePHP project on launchpad
<real34> but I'm stuck with this page : https://translations.launchpad.net/cakephp/+imports where all the imports are in state "need review"
<wgrant> real34: The first import of a new template or translation needs to be reviewed by a Launchpad Translations developer.
<real34> do you have any idea on who has to review these files?
<real34> oh ok
<real34> and how long does it take approximately?
<wgrant> I believe they're normally done in a working day or two.
<real34> thanks for the information wgrant!
<wgrant> real34: No problem.
<real34> afterwards, the changes made to the translations will have to be validated by our team isn't it
<wgrant> Correct.
<dpm> real34: you can also have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportPolicy#Sample%20directory%20layout
<real34> sounds great ;)
<real34> dpm, yes I saw it once the files where uploaded
<real34> the structure was the one used in CakePHP to organize the translation file
<real34> I took it directly from the github account already in place to start the translation effort
<dpm> ok
<real34> I will wait for a few days, and if there is a problem I'll reorganize them ;)
<dpm> real34: I'll ping one of the developers when they come in. Hopefully we can get them approved today
<real34> thank you very much ;)
<dpm> real34: as you were asking for how to validate changes to translations, you might also find this interesting -> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Maintaining%20quality
<real34> can I continue to work on the po file in parallel to merge it with the submitted french po file?
<dpm> real34: what do you exactly mean? Are you editing the french PO file locally and would like to have it merged with the submitted one?
<real34> dpm, yes kinda because I planned to work on it today
<real34> but it seems to be impossible in fact...
<dpm> real34: sure, you can work on it locally and merge the changes later. There are different ways to do this. I think an easy one is to wait until the submitted file has been imported, then download the PO file through the Launchpad UI, then
<dpm> do a 'msgmerge localfile.po exportedfile.po > newfile.po' and upload it to Launchpad through the UI
<dpm> And don't forget to add the "X-Launchpad-Export-Date: <date of export>\n" header to the file you are trying to upload
<real34> and when uploading it via the UI it will not have to be validated again by the launchpad team?
<real34> because I wouldn't like to bother them everyday :D
<real34> (because it is still experimental from my side ;) )
<dpm> real34: no, the human validation only happens the first time. On subsequent uploads, files are automatically approved if they are ok. It still not instantaneous, it will still take a couple of hours, but it will be automatic
<real34> dpm, I got it! thank you very much for your help
 * real34 thinks the launchpad team is cool :D
<dpm> real34: np :-) feel free to ask if you need more help (I'm not part of the LP team, but I also think they're cool ;))
<real34> ... well, I think I come with a new question for you guys :D
<real34> I am trying to add a new code import for the cakephp project
<real34> it use Git as SCM, and there is a field for the repo URL : "The URL of the git repository. The MASTER branch will be imported." ... but I don't know what kind of URI it is
<real34> I tried "http://code.cakephp.org/source", "git clone dev@code.cakephp.org:cakephp.git" and "dev@code.cakephp.org:cakephp.git" unsuccessfully ... any idea?
<real34> (I didn't found either the relevant page in the documentation)
<mdke_> I've just tried one myself, and I used git://git.gnome.org/projectname
<mdke_> no idea if that will work though
<real34> woow awesome mdke_ ... "git://code.cakephp.org/source" seems to be ok!
<real34> thanks ;)
<mdke_> no worries
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<geser> is bazaar.launchpad.net having problems?
<mwhudson> geser: not particularly i think
<geser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/files gives me "Please try again" and "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<mwhudson> bazaar.launchpad.net runs many services though
<mwhudson> ok yes, that's not working
<mwhudson> geser: it's back
<mwhudson> i'll have to look at what went wrong tomorrow
<mwhudson> (i.e. not at 1am)
<geser> thanks
<dpm> jtv: as the only LP translations dev around, I have to borrow you for several things :) -> someone was asking to get their translations approved this morning: "<real34> I am trying to set up a space for the translation of the CakePHP project on launchpad but I'm stuck with this page : https://translations.launchpad.net/cakephp/+imports where all the imports are in state "need review""
<jtv> dpm: going there now...
<bittin> Hello some launchpad admin here that can delete my old Launchpad account and move over the data to a new one?
<salgado> bittin, have you tried merging these two accounts (https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge)?
<bittin> i dont remember the password of my old one thats why i ask
<bittin> and dont think i got that that email account anymore
<salgado> you'd only need access to the email address of the old account, but if you don't have that then we need admins to do it
<bittin> i dont
<salgado> bittin, please ask a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<bittin> but did a new one
<bittin> with same nick but with 1
<bittin> in the end
<bittin> and merged it
<mattik_> Hello. Is there some problem with launchpad? I can't report bug
<mattik_> I use windows firefox because I have wubi bug
<mattik_> Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection.
<mattik_> Or am I banned?
<LarstiQ> mattik_: unlikely
<LarstiQ> mattik_: you can disable the redirection and see if that helps
<salgado> mattik_, what is preventing you from reporting bugs?
<mattik_> I cannot disable it
<salgado> mattik_, you can disable the redirection at https://launchpad.net
<mattik_> ok. I try to find solution, but disable button doesn't work fo me. I have to disconnect network because of storm
<mb74> hi
<mb74> can someone help me with ppa and branches on launchpad?
<mb74> i'm new to this services on this site
<mb74> and i've got problems signing the sources
<LarstiQ> mb74: in what sense?
<mb74> first question is how do i sign a ".changes" file?
<salgado> mb74, AFAIK, it's changed automatically by the devscripts, when you build the package
<salgado> mb74, e.g. I use 'debuild -S' and it looks up my key (using the email address in the changelog) and signs the .changes for me
<salgado-lunch> brb
<mb74> i've built it with dpkg-buildpackage
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... how do i delete bazaar branch?
<pace_t_zulu> hello?
<pace_t_zulu> it's a vcs-import
<gary_poster> pace_t_zulu: the guy who would usually be able to help you just headed off for lunch.  Do you see a trash can next to the name?  That's the usual approach.  If it is a vcs-import it might not work that way though.  If you don't see a trash can I'll ask somebody else to come over and help.
<mhall119|work> pace_t_zulu: a local branch, or one in launchpad?
<_gpg_> hello
<_gpg_> (My ethernal pathetic question, sorry again if i'm boring with it, any of you know when the source code will be released ? i mean, the exact day/night)
<mhall119|work> _gpg_: it's already released
<_gpg_> oh ! nvm sory agaéin
<_gpg_> mhall119|work, received cahn motd lately, i'm so happy !
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119|work: a launchpad vcs-import
<pace_t_zulu> gary_poster: no trashcan... it is owned by "VCS imports"
<gary_poster> pace_t_zulu: ok.  last try before I ask somebody else: gimme the link and I'll see if I happen to have privileges
<pace_t_zulu> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/skia/trunk gary_poster
<geser> mb74: you can it afterwards with debsign (on the ..._source.changes file) and you need to build a source package only (debuild -S or dpkg-buildpackage -S)
<mac9416> Hey, y'all, apparently I'm not getting proper credit for a commit: https://code.launchpad.net/~keryx/keryx/trunk
<mac9416> It doesn't link to my account
<kklimonda> mac9416, I think it happens if for some reason LP cannot map email from commit to any account. Just a hunch. Or maybe that's because your email isn't public?
<mac9416> kklimonda, yes that must be it. Seemed like hiding it was a good idea at the time. I'll change it to public
<salgado> mac9416, is mac9416@keryxproject.org linked to your account in launchpad?
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<mac9416> salgado, yes, that's my defule
<mac9416> *default
<mac9416> Made email address public :-)
<mac9416> Hopefully, that'll fix it.
<salgado> I don't think it will
<mac9416> That's not a good thing
<salgado> rockstar, any idea why mac9416's commits are not linked to the LP account?
 * rockstar looks
<mac9416> I feel like there are a bunch of highly skilled surgeons staring into my account "whatda you make of it, doctor?"
<mac9416> :-P
<rockstar> mac9416, your email address needs to be surrounded it <>
<rockstar> bzr whoami "mac9416 <mac9416@keryxproject.org>"
<mac9416> OK, I did that in bazaar.conf
<mac9416> Alright
<mac9416> Done
<mac9416> Then, I hope that will fix it :-)
<kblin> hi
<kblin> now that launchpad can track bugtrackers hosted at code.google.com, how do I get my project's bugtracker into that dropdown list?
<deryck> kblin, in project registration.  So "change details" from your project page, and look for "Bugs are tracked" section.
<kblin> yeah, there's a couple of code.google.com trackers in that dropdown, but mine isn't
<wgrant> There's no way to add a new bugtracker there.
<wgrant> You can create one by adding a bugwatch for a URL on that bug tracker, or add one at https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers.
<deryck> ah, I thought it was more generic from the project config.  Shows what I know.
<mb741> i've currently uploaded a package with dput to a ppa I've created. The upload seemed to be successfull, but the ppa is still empty. After uploading I got the following error: Not running dinstall
<mb741> Is that error relevant?
<mb741> Why do I get this error=
<mb741> ?
<wgrant> mb741: That's not an error, and it's not relevant.
<wgrant> mb741: You should receive an email within 5 minutes of the upload unless you didn't sign the package properly with an OpenPGP key known to Launchpad.
<beuno> wgrant, I wonder if we can make dput tell this to the user?
<beuno> "If you don't recieve email within..."
<kblin> wgrant: ok, now I've added a bug tracker, but it's still not in the dropdown list, does that take a while?
<wgrant> kblin: It shouldn't, I don't think.
<wgrant> But maybe you hit replication lag.
<wgrant> beuno: That would be a reasonable idea.
<kblin> wgrant: ok, I'll just go to bed and try tomorrow :)
<mb741> How do I import the openpgp key in launchpad? I've created a ssh key and imported it. But it seems that for signing packages a different key is needed ???
<beuno> wgrant, what would I file a bug against?  dput?
<wgrant> beuno: Yes.
<wgrant> But...
<wgrant> Maybe this should wait until it is worked out what is happening with FTP.
<wgrant> Since there have long been plans to replace it with SFTP, and give immediate upload feedback.
<wgrant> There's a Soyuz bug or two on it.
<beuno> wgrant, would the change for dput still get into karmic?
<beuno> I don't think sftp will happen in the next 2-3 months
<wgrant> beuno: You could make this change in Karmic, yes.
<beuno> wgrant, thanks. I will file the bug and figure out which developer could do it
<beuno> wgrant, bug 406645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406645 in dput "On upload, tell the user they should expect an email from Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406645
<beuno> in case you have any contacts  :)
<lifeless> that one is problematic thogh, as lp won't mail if the gpg key is wrong
<lifeless> and if its right, they've almost certainly done an upload before
<beuno> so maybe the message can be improved
<beuno> the point is, if the suer didn't get an email, something's wrong
<beuno> we need to tell them that
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> or agreed ;P
<beuno> super, I like un-controversial
<beuno> I don't get much of it  :)
 * beuno -> home
#launchpad 2009-07-30
<mb741> i've created and validated now an openpgp key. then i've called "debuild -S". and then "dput ...". But what I get now is:Checksum doesn't match for ../window-picker-applet_0.4.24-ep3.dsc. But the signature seems to be good, which is mentioned 1 line above. What's wrong here?
<wgrant> mb741: Did dput tell you that the checksum doesn't match?
<mb741> yes
<wgrant> Compare the checksum in the .chnages with the actual checksum of the .dsc.
<mb741> Yes this seems to fail
<mb741> Why?
<wgrant> If they differ, you've uploaded the wrong .changes. debuild -S again.
<wgrant> And make sure you dput the _source.changes.
<mb741> I've called dpkg-buildpackage before. Could that be the problem?
<wgrant> If you did it after you generated the .changes, yes.
<mb741> Same error with recalling debuild -S
<wgrant> Sure you're uploading the right .changes?
<mb741> ah i see now. that was the binary changes file
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> It would have been rejected even if the .dsc wasn't wrong.
<mb741> is there a possibility to upload binaries? i would need it for a testing branch for the kernel
<wgrant> No, you cannot upload binaries.
<wgrant> Why do you need to?
<mb741> 2 reasons: uploading the kernel sources needs about 65MB compared to 18MB of the binary
<mb741> second reaons: when i build the source package the whole kernel tree is cleaned first. so when i only make small changes to any of the drivers i'll have to rebuild the whole kernel tree which takes ~3 hours on my netbook.
<wgrant> mb741: Why not maintain a separate source tree and build the source package from that?
<mb741> so when i can spread a binary test package then rebuilding the kernel tree only takes a few minutes because the other object files already exist
<wgrant> That's what I do for my packages.
<wgrant> I make the changes in my development tree, commit them, then merge them into the packaging tree and build the package from there.
<mb741> the kernel tree is rather large
<wgrant> Not terribly.
<mb741> and do i have to upload 65MB for each change i make?
<wgrant> mb741: Not if you keep the base code in an orig.tar.gz, like almost every package does.
<wgrant> Then only the packaging changes (in the .diff.gz) need to be uploaded each time.
<mb741> ah ok
<kurthy> hi all
<mb741> and what about branches. i've created some branches. uploading is no problem. but there is no way to build binaries of it. so what is the sence of branches?
<wgrant> mb741: Branches are for storing code. You can't yet have Launchpad build a package out of a branch.
<mb741> ok thx
<kurthy> friend, who is using ati radeon hd 3650
<kurthy> downloaded xorg patch from launchpad and the card is working correctly
<kurthy> if he upgrade the xorg, it will be ok on no?
<kurthy> r
<wgrant> kurthy: This isn't the right channel. Which patch?
<kurthy> wgrant,i thought that,but only i would like to get information
<kurthy> because i would like to buy a notebook lenovo t500 which have same graphic card with intel integrated
<wgrant> Try #ubuntu, perhaps.
<kurthy> ok,
<wgrant> This definitely isn't the right channel.
<kurthy> ok
<kurthy> and it isnt a best time :D
<kurthy> i go to sleep, have a nice night :)
<kurthy> hi
<mac9416> Hey, y'all, how can I get a .po file to work with a program?
<mac9416> Namely, keryx
<mac9416> Apparently (looking at the source code) the locale directory is ./locale
<mac9416> I dropped a .po file in there, I just wonder where to go from here.
<LaserJock> anybody around who can help with multiple PPAs
<LaserJock> ?
<wgrant> !ask | LaserJock
<ubottu> LaserJock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LaserJock> yeah, yeah
<mac9416> lol
<LaserJock> can I delete a PPA or rename it?
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> No.
<LaserJock> umm, bummer
<wgrant> You can get an admin to disable a PPA, but that won't do much until 2.2.9.
<wgrant> Er, 3.0
<LaserJock> let's see, I think I can work around this
<wgrant> You could possibly convince a LOSA to rename it.
<wgrant> But I'm not sure.
<spm> there are issues....
<LaserJock> I think I've got a way to work around it
<wgrant> spm: Hm, so there are.
<LaserJock> I wanted 2 PPAs with a particular name
<wgrant> Forgot about the indices.
<spm> if you're package free in the given PPA, rename isn't too hard, if you have packages and want to retain them, aiui, it gets... complex in evil ways
<LaserJock> but I'll just make the first PPA a generic team PPA and add the other two I want after
<LaserJock> I'm just creating them now
<wgrant> It'd be nice if there was a way to trigger careful publication of a particularly PPA. That would make renames of people and PPAs easy.
<maxb> Yeah, I have "(unused default PPA)" on a couple of my teams, because I want named PPAs
<spm> I believe the issue is around key signing of packages - or some such. IMBW here, this is somewhat overheard parroting.
<wgrant> The signing key is now shared between all of a Person's PPAs (except a couple of mine, which were created early on), so that's not an issue.
<maxb> I can't see a problem with renaming people and PPAs other than breaking extant sources.lists
<spm> maybe I'm confusing with renaming an accuont/ppa
<wgrant> But the archive indices carry the PPA name.
<spm> best bet is to ask for the definitive answer on the lp dev list
<wgrant> If publish-distro noticed that the directory was missing from the filesystem and automatically went careful, that would eliminate the need for LOSAs to move things around manually, and fix the indices.
<wgrant> And only break sources.lists, which is inevitable.
<JoaoJoao> hello
<akurei> Where do I report bugs in launchpad itself?
<akurei> First one would be there's no visible "Report a bug" for launchpad ;)
<akurei> (or am I too blind?)
<mwhudson> akurei: bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<akurei> Awesome, thanks!
<JoaoJoao> When I'm using a local Launchpad's codehosting instance, how do I push/pull branches?
<wgrant> JoaoJoao: Use lp://dev/~path/to/branch URLs.
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/Code/HowToUseCodehostingLocally
<JoaoJoao> how do I lp-login to my local launchpad instance?
<wgrant> I think the setup process might do something along those lines.
<wgrant> At least it puts sabdfl in the SSH config.
<spiv> There's a script to add a user to the local db, IIRC.
<JoaoJoao> make-lp-user?
<wgrant> That sounds like it.
<mwhudson> JoaoJoao: yes
<wgrant> Under utilities/ somewhere.
<JoaoJoao> okay, I created the admin user and tried to bzr push lp://dev/~admin/myproject/trunk
<JoaoJoao> it asks me for my "joao@bazaar.launchpad.dev's password:" (joao is my os user)
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> JoaoJoao: do you have a bazaar.launchpad.dev section in ~/.ssh/config?
<mwhudson> launchpad will never ask for a password, it sounds like you're connecting to port 22 still
<JoaoJoao> dammit I had to generate new ssh keys :(
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> make-lp-user Just Worked for me. It even added my SSH keys.
<JoaoJoao> I forgot the password
<JoaoJoao> do I have to generate a new launchpad_id_dsa file?
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> that key is associated with the sabdfl account in the sample data
<JoaoJoao> Oh I see
<JoaoJoao> Looks like I screwed my instance beyond repair, I'm just going to create a new one
<JoaoJoao> what do I need to add to .ssh/config exactly?
<wgrant> JoaoJoao: rocketfuel-setup does it for you.
<JoaoJoao> hmm didn't do it for me
<wgrant> Actually, maybe it just tells you to do it.
<wgrant> I don't remember.
<wgrant> It certainly printed out the config snippet for me.
<JoaoJoao> I created this .ssh/config: http://pastebin.com/m59d1f69c
<JoaoJoao> and when I try to "bzr branch lp://dev/~joao/ae/trunk" it tells me "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key."
<spiv> JoaoJoao: your ssh config is for bazaar.launchpad.dev, but your url has just "dev".
<mwhudson> spiv: uh, no?
<spiv> mwhudson: oh, duh
<spiv> JoaoJoao: nevermind me :)
<spiv> mwhudson: thanks :)
<JoaoJoao> spiv:  ;)
<JoaoJoao> I'm sure I'm doing something stupid, as I always do
<mwhudson> JoaoJoao: so what happens if you run "ssh <your launchpad login>@bazaar.launchpad.dev" ?
<JoaoJoao> same thing
<mwhudson> then i guess your ssh keys aren't set up right
<JoaoJoao> I ran ssh-keygen again
<JoaoJoao> dammit, ssh-keygen is generated wrong keys
<JoaoJoao> generating
<wgrant> Why don't you just use your existing key?
<JoaoJoao> I don't have one
<JoaoJoao> Didn't
<wgrant> WOw.
<JoaoJoao> It's been a while since I last used this computer
<JoaoJoao> finally, it works
<JoaoJoao> thanks for you help, wgrant, mwhudson
<mwhudson> np
<wgrant> np
<ronny> yo
<ronny> i got a messed up stacked branch at lp:~aafshar/vellum/vellum-sphinx-docs, anyone knows how to fix
<mattions> One question about the PPA package system
<mattions> If I have my source in launchpad
<mattions> the PPa is built automatically ?
<noodles775> mattions: not quite yet, but soon.
<noodles775> bigjools: are there details somewhere about source package branches and publishing to PPAs? ^^
<bigjools> not yet
<mattions> ok, I'll watch the launchpad blog
<bigjools> it's still being designed
<mattions> that will be just amazing
<ronny> anyone?
<noodles775> :)
<mattions> :D
<bigjools> ronny: define "messed up" ?
<ronny> bigjools: cant pull/branch it
<ronny> i get a trace about some factory thing
<noodles775> ouch, absent content factory...
<bigjools> ronny: there is a bug in bzr versions < 1.16.1
<bigjools> you need to get bzr 1.1.6.1 at least, preferably 1.17
<bigjools> then you need to reconcile your local repo, delete the branch on LP, and re-push
<ronny> bigjools: its not my own branch, someone else made it
<bigjools> let me try pulling it
<bigjools> ronny: right, I can't pull it either, the person who owns it needs to do what I just said
<wgrant> bigjools: There is a script around to fix branches like that.
<bigjools> oh really?
<bigjools> even  better
<wgrant> (without having a good copy)
 * wgrant searches.
<ronny> good to know
 * bigjools idly wonders if LP can reject clients with a certain version
<wgrant> Probably bug #354036, which has a script attached.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354036 in bzr "ErrorFromSmartServer - AbsentContentFactory object has no attribute 'get_bytes_as' exception while pulling from Launchpad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354036
<ronny> wgrant: works fine, thanks
<wgrant> ronny: Great.
<dpm> jtv: (or anyone else familiar with soyuz and translations). We're trying to fix bug 376686. It is a translation bug in Kubuntu, and we'd need to upload a new version of the kde-l10n-eu package (that's the one containing the POT and PO files to be imported into Rosetta) into -proposed. The question is whether translations for uploads in -proposed are also picked up in Rosetta. I think the answer is "no", but I'd like to check that with an LP dev :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in language-pack-kde-eu "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<jtv> Wait...  Cyrillic in the Basque translation!?
<jtv> Ah, that's what the bug says.
<jtv> dpm: if the packages aren't in main (or restricted iirc), they won't get picked up.
<jtv> If they are in both main and proposed, it depends on what Soyuz does.
<dpm> the package is in main and proposed
<dpm> could any soyuz guys help us on that one ^?
<noodles775> dpm: I'm not sure myself, but bigjools might know?
<bigjools> I don't remember offhand, let me check
<bigjools> dpm, noodles775, jtv: translations are processed when they're in -proposed
<dpm> bigjools: thanks a lot, noodles775, thanks for pointing us in the right direction :)
 * jtv signs off, back later tonight
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bdrung_> can it be that the source code showing part of launchpad is down?
<bdrung_> e.g. check out http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/revision/218
<intellectronica> bdrung_: the code browser may be down. it's not that uncommon. will check what's going on
<kfogel> bdrung_: yeah, I'm seeing that page down too
<bdrung_> an unrelated issue is that the bazaar import failes. after some time it dies because of a timeout or connection problem. the last tries died after 200 minutes. https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-colors/trunk
<intellectronica> bdrung_: sorted. thanks for letting us know
<bdrung_> intellectronica: to wich one do you refer?
<intellectronica> bdrung_: the source browser being down
<bdrung_> intellectronica: no problem. :)
<intellectronica> bdrung_: as for the code import, could you please open a question? someone can take a look at it later
<bdrung_> intellectronica: for the vcs-imports group?
<intellectronica> bdrung_: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<bdrung_> intellectronica: ok, done
<bdrung_> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/78630
<eLBati> hi
<eLBati> could someone tell me where is the APIs source code?
<intellectronica> eLBati: depends what you mean by API. the mechanism is implemented in lazr.restul. the launchpad api itself is annotated on the interfaces exposed. the python library for accessing the api is in launchpadlib
<Daviey> eLBati: you might be dissapointed to learn that there isn't a view or middleware to the API.. it really is a raw interface, where the result is returned to the client
<intellectronica> Daviey: why is that disappointing?
<eLBati> thanks intellectronica. Daviey I knew
<kfogel> mrevell: I'm not sure how to handle https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/78131 ... advice?
 * mrevell looks
<kfogel> mrevell: redirect to become a bug report against soyuz, maybe?
<mrevell> kfogel: I'd ask cprov to take a look
<kfogel> mrevell: thx
<Daviey> intellectronica: I assumed there were get/set methods tbh.
<intellectronica> Daviey: you can create setters if necessary
<Daviey> intellectronica: really?!
<intellectronica> Daviey: see for example how IBug.status is annotated
<Daviey> intellectronica: i care about get requests..
<intellectronica> Daviey: why is that? anyway, you can do that too, by exporting a new property and renaming it. but that's a bit of a hack
<kfogel> cprov: can you take a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/78131 ?  I think you're more qualified to know what to do with it than I am.
<cprov> kfogel: sure
<kfogel> cprov: thanks!
<Daviey> intellectronica: I was going to work on bug #340640 .. i thought it would be pretty trivial with an abstraction layer.. i didn't fully realise it was the raw return from the result.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340640 in launchpad-registry "Standard way of finding mugshot url, default if not set" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340640
<intellectronica> Daviey: i think it would be better if you didn't have to implement this property every time you want to get the url of something. it's worth talking to leonardr and see if he thinks there's a nice general way to solve this problem
<Daviey> intellectronica: yeah.. with get/set methods it would have been trivial :P
<leonardr> daviey, intellectronica, can you give me a little background or should i just look at that bug?
<intellectronica> Daviey: trivial to add, but not trivial to maintain. anyway, it's not difficult to do, but i'm not sure that's the right way to do it
<Daviey> leonardr: the bug does describe it quite well.
<intellectronica> leonardr: the bug gives a pretty good description
<intellectronica> leonardr: essentially, i think what Daviey wants is a nice way to get the url of an asset using the API. he suggested adding a new property the returns that, but i'm wondering if it can be solved in a more general way, since the object itself is already available via the API
<leonardr> intellectronica, daviey: it's been proposed to give a binary file object a json representation which would contain metadata, including a self_link
<leonardr> that self_link would be what you want, iiuc
<intellectronica> yeah, that sounds like a good solution to me
<intellectronica> and you only have to do that once
<leonardr> let me see if there's a bug for that already
<Daviey> \o/
<cody-somerville> Someone is messing with the bugs in my launchpad project :(
<cody-somerville> bluesteelerwheeler
<cody-somerville> See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/sapidlib/+bug/181270 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181270 in sapidlib/lpuni-final "banned" [High,Fix committed]
<leonardr> daviey, intellectronica: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406912 in ubuntu "Publish a JSON representation of a binary file containing metadata" [Undecided,New]
<Daviey> nice leonardr :)
<kfogel> mrevell: I'm going through the feedback@ queue right now.  One fellow says "I didn't get a registrations mail.  Please look up this problem."  I have his real name, but searching for that in the lp front page search box turns up nothing.  Should I just ask him what user account name he created, or is there some way to find it out?
<mrevell> kfogel: I think sinzui should be able to find his registration in the d/b, based on his email address.
<sinzui> mrevell: kfogel: I do not have db access
<kfogel> mrevell: I'd rather bother the requester than sinzui, though.  I'll just ask him.  (We shouldn't need db access for this, though, hmm.)
<sinzui> I search https://launchpad.net/people for the user name or the email address to find people
<kfogel> sinzui: thank you
<sinzui> kfogel: if the email address is not there, he does not have a profile...
<mrevell> kfogel, sinzui: I thought the issue here, though, was that the person hadn't received their confirmation token. Sinzui, haven't you previously approved accounts when this has happened?
<sinzui> kfogel: The confusion is that those email do not come from launchpad. that the SSO
<kfogel> mrevell, sinzui: first I want to make sure he was at the right URL, so I've followed up and we'll get more information.
<sinzui> kfogel: when a user uses the token in the email to create an account, a second process steps in also created a launchpad profile
<kfogel> aaaaaaaaaaack
<kfogel> mrevell, sinzui: his next mail says "problem solved".  Note to self: look down the list for more mails from the same person.
<mrevell> :)
<sinzui> \o/
<kfogel> mrevell: hey, is feedback@ archived anywhere?  I want to be able to point to specific mails...
<kfogel> OH
<kfogel> mrevell: nm, I got it I think
<mrevell> kfogel: Cool
<kfogel> mrevell: I went to lists.launchpad.net/.../feedback, but (interestingly) feedback@ is not hosted at launchpad.  I think that's a bit odd, and maybe should change now, but that's a separate issue.
<kfogel> mrevell: it's at lists.canonical.com
<kiko> kfogel, mrevell: yeah, it's interesting that it's not hosted here, but somehow.. I feel creating a new team for that list is just wrong!
<mrevell> kfogel: Yeah, but the feedback list itself is kinda incidental: it just happens to be a good way of getting it to more than one person. Ideally we'd probably have a ticketing system behind that email address, rather than a mailing list.
<kfogel> kiko: that's a feeling we'll keep having, then, since there are plenty of times when one wants a mailing list but not a team :-).
<kfogel> kiko: But, in this case, a team actually isn't a bad idea maybe... ?
<kiko> kfogel, I hear you're going to talk to barry and sinzui about it..
<kfogel> kiko: oh, the conversation is ongoing :-).  But we haven't prioritized resolving it (or anyway I haven't) because the workaround is so easy: create a team despite the yucky feeling.
<kfogel> kiko, mrevell: oh, my main concern turns out to be moot anyway: "feedback {AT} launchpad.net" is the advertised address, which is great.
<mrevell> kfogel: Yeah, like I say, the list behind the addr. is kinda incidental as no one other than a handful of us ever see it.
<kfogel> mrevell: +1
<FourDollars> Hi All! I got a problem when I upload source package to PPA.
<FourDollars> "The source betaradio - 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/karmic and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload."
<FourDollars> But I think I have removed all packages in https://launchpad.net/~fourdollars/+archive/ppa
<bigjools> FourDollars: you can't upload the same version more than once, even if you delete it
<FourDollars> bigjools: So I should change from 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 to what? Any suggest?
<maxb> Ideally you would never use a vresion like 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 in a PPA since it looks like something that could be in Ubuntu itself
<bigjools> FourDollars: anything, just bump the version and it will work, I'll leave it to others to suggest appropriate versions for PPAs
<bigjools> like that :)
 * bigjools -> out
<didrocks> hey guys. I try to import translations on launchpad from a branch. The pot file has been succefully imported, but the french translation is still "needs review" (and I can delete it otherwise), you to get it approved? Only the project leader can? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/quickly/0.x/+imports
<FourDollars> bigjools: maxb: Thanks for your suggestion. I think I have some idea. :D
<maxb> I would probably carry on calling them -1ubuntu2, -1ubuntu3, etc. until the next upstream version is released, at which point you can change to -0ppa1 -0ppa2 etc.
<maxb> or -0fourdollars1 etc. if you prefer
<maxb> The essential aim is to make your PPA version less than the Debian/Ubuntu version that the package would have if it was added to the official distro
<FourDollars> maxb: I am the upstream. :)
<maxb> Ah :-)
<FourDollars> maxb: So any suggestion about if ppa user is also the upstream.
<maxb> Unless you have an intention of submitting it to Debian soon, I would probably just go with plain numbered revisions then
<maxb> 0.1.2-2 etc.
<FourDollars> If another guy package my software and submit it to Debian, there may be some conflict about the version.
<maxb> Are you planning to submit your package to Ubuntu itself rather than just a PPA?
<FourDollars> The original source tar ball named betaradio-0.1.2.tar.bz2 so that Debian packager conventionally will name version as 0.1.2-1, right?
<maxb> yes
<FourDollars> maxb: This software is broken right now. ^^|
<maxb> heh
<maxb> <maxb> I would probably carry on calling them -1ubuntu2, -1ubuntu3, etc. until the next upstream version is released, at which point you can change to -0ppa1 -0ppa2 etc.
<maxb> I'd stick with that suggestion for now
<FourDollars> maxb: But actually it is broken because of libmms borken. :P
<maxb> It's fairly short and doesn't create any conflicts with potential future Debian/Ubuntu versions than already exists
<FourDollars> maxb: So I have to fix libmms. https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/libmms/devel
<FourDollars> 0.1.2-1 < 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 or 0.1.2-1 > 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 ?
<alkisg> Is there any easy way to "copy packages" from karmic to my ppa, targetting jaunty? (I know this'll only work for _some_ packages, not all of them...)
<alkisg> I mean the official karmic builds, not packages from some ppa...
<FourDollars> I have the similar question. I want to package for karmic/jaunty/intrepid/hardy.
<FourDollars> But I have to edit debian/changelog four times.
<alkisg> FourDollars: no, you can just "copy packages" and target a different series...
<FourDollars> alkisg: I tred that. Launchpad don't let me do that.
<alkisg> FourDollars: I do that frequently, so you must have selected something wrong...
<FourDollars> alkisg: Thanks for your information. I will try that again. :)
<maxb> alkisg: Yes there is but the page is somewhat buried. Let me find it.
<alkisg> Thank you maxb
<FourDollars>     * betaradio 0.1.2-1ubuntu2 in karmic (same version already building in the destination archive for Karmic)
<FourDollars> I think I choose "Destination series" as Jaunty.
<FourDollars> Choose "Copy options" as "Rebuild the copied sources"
<alkisg> FourDollars: try with "Copy existing binaries", I don't remember which of the two did the trick
<FourDollars> alkisg: "Copy existing binaries" doesn't rebuild from source code right? So this option may cause some compatible problem.
<alkisg> Yeah, I guess you're right on this.
<FourDollars>     * betaradio 0.1.2-1ubuntu2 in karmic (source has no binaries to be copied)
<FourDollars> alkisg: So i have edit debian/changelog four times for karmic/jaunty/intrepid/hardy.
<alkisg> FourDollars: I'm not experienced with launchpad, I don't know if there's any other alternatives. Well I know one other alternative, you can specify the full path to the series in dput.cf
<synic> http://www.centos.org/  <--- this is precisely why I request that teams have an option for a "co-owner"
 * kfogel is away: kfogel-food
<alkisg> FourDollars: i.e. incoming = ~username/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty to upload specifically to jaunty
<FourDollars> alkisg: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<alkisg> ?
<FourDollars> alkisg: That page mention "incoming = ~<your_launchpad_id>/<ppa_name>/ubuntu/"
<alkisg> Yes, that uses the series from the changelog, and the method I'm saying uses the series from dput.cf, what's your point?
<alkisg> So I think you can have 4 sections in dput.cf, one for each series...
<FourDollars> alkisg: Have you try that at any PPA?
<alkisg> Yes, I used it to upload a package of mine that had "stable" in the changelog, and I put it to jaunty series
<FourDollars> alkisg: I see. Thanks for your suggestion. I will try that. :)
<bdmurray> leonardr: did you mean for bug 406912 to go somewhere else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406912 in ubuntu "Publish a JSON representation of a binary file containing metadata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406912
<leonardr> bdmurray: aargh, yes. i meant to file it in lazr.restful
<FourDollars> alkisg: The source betaradio - 0.1.2-1ubuntu2 is already accepted in ubuntu/karmic and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<maxb> alkisg: The URL you want is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.series_filter=karmic&field.name_filter=PACKAGE_YOU_WANT
<alkisg> FourDollars: That was all I know, can't tell you anything else :)
<alkisg> maxb: thanks a lot !
<maxb> Because the number of packages in the primary archive is so huge you have to go straight to the URL including some filters, or the DB query times out
<alkisg> Ah, ok, that's not a problem
<alkisg> Wow, that was perfect, it'll be really really handy for backporting stuff for some schools I administer. Thanks again!
<maxb> alkisg: I do *not* recommend this for backporting
<alkisg> maxb: don't worry, I'll only use it when I know it'll work
<maxb> If you do this, I recommend you only do it with the "copy binaries" option
<alkisg> ok
<maxb> If you use the "rebuild sources" option, you risk seriously screwing up future upgrades of the machines in question
<FourDollars> alkisg: Have you ever upload to jaunty, and upload to others like karmic/intrepid/hardy?
<alkisg> maxb: Hmmm I don't understand why would that affect upgrading. Of course I'll trust what you're saying and do it, but if you have some time to explain, I'm all ears :)
<alkisg> FourDollars: only with the "copy binaries" option
<maxb> alkisg: If you copy the source with a particular version number into a previous series, rebuilding the binary, you get a *different* binary deb with the same version number as the official one -  but potentially built with different dependencies and series-specific quirks.
<FourDollars> alkisg: You use dput to upload source package, then use "copy binaries" option to copy from jaunty to others like karmic/intrepid/hardy right?
<maxb> Because the version number is the same, the package manager will NOT know to upgrade it to the official one for the proper later series when an upgrade is eventually done.
<alkisg> FourDollars: right
<alkisg> maxb: but if I use "copy binaries", and an update is later on available, it'll update it?
 * alkisg needs to read the debian/ubuntu policy once more :(
<maxb> alkisg: no - but it means you downloaded the official binary for that version in the first place - not a differently built version masquerading as it
<alkisg> But still, it wasn't the official binary for my series; it was the official binary for another series, so if I wanted to do this right I should have put a ~ppa1 in it to get it properly upgraded...
<alkisg> But ok, I get your point now, thanks :)
<dpm> didrocks: you probably have noticed, but they've already been imported and quickly is now translatable at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/quickly/0.x :)
<FourDollars> So I have to edit debian/changelog and upload four times for karmic/jaunty/intrepid/hardy. XD
<maxb> FourDollars: yes. I use a script to do this.
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/237079/ for example
<FourDollars> maxb: That's a good idea. :D
<mrooney|w> Hello launchpad friends! Anyone know why https://code.launchpad.net/wxbanker seems to be lying to me? The branch lp:~kolmis/wxbanker/transaction-tagging says "Last modified" 47 hours ago in the summary but if you click there hasn't been a commit in weeks.
<cody-somerville> Why do I have (community) beside my name after I performed a review on a merge proposal?
<synic> I know this is probably offtopic, but more developers hang out in here than do in #ubuntu, but is there a global configuration directive for "submit anonymous usage statistics" anywhere in ubuntu or gnome?
<didrocks> dpm: thanks, yes. It was not obvious to me that it was a question of time :) I only wonder why I can't associate ~quickly/quickly/translations as an export translation branch
<dpm> didrocks: hehe. You might also consider choosing a different translations permission rather than Open. Open is good for casual contributions, but sometimes those translation suffer from lower quality and inconsistency. I'd recommend Structured and assigned to the launchpad-translators group (if quickly is not associated to a distro) or ubuntu-translators (if it is associated to Ubuntu). You'll find more information here, which will help you decide what's
<dpm> best for the project -> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Choosing%20a%20permissions%20policy
<geser> bigjools or cprov: can you please kick the PPA buildd "osmium"? looks like it got stuck: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/osmium
<cprov> geser: let me check
<ssam> hi, has the osmium builder got stuck? it should not take 24hours to compile a small package
<cprov> geser: source being built by other builder, osmium reset.
<ssam> cprov thanks
<didrocks> dpm: thanks for the advice. I will consider it. I just have to see why I can't associate the auto export in branch, but it will come :)
<pace_t_zulu> hey, can someone help me with a ppa?
<geser> what's the question/problem?
<pace_t_zulu> geser: can i delete old imports to the ppa? i haven't been able to
<pace_t_zulu> geser: i have changed the versioning scheme on a package... and so an older version appears to be newer than what i am trying to upload... causes the new version to be rejected
<geser> pace_t_zulu: in that case you need to introduce an epoch in the version. making in that way bigger the current one
<pace_t_zulu> geser: funny you should mention that... the old version is using an epoch
<pace_t_zulu> geser: i decided to go back to the date
<geser> I'm not sure how exactly the deletion works, but it's mostly marking a package as deleted as you can resurrect it for some time so LP will now about that version for that time too
<geser> pace_t_zulu: then you need to increase the epoch
<geser> and your users will benefit from it too else they don't get any updates from your PPA
<pace_t_zulu> geser: so the answer to my question is that packages cannot be deleted from a ppa... perhaps i can delete the ppa and create it again
<pace_t_zulu> geser: shouldn't have any users of my ppa just yet
<geser> IIRC you can't delete a PPA yet, but you should be able to mark it as disabled and start a new one if you want to go this way
<pace_t_zulu> geser: seems as if PPAs are still a bit rough in terms of implementation...
<geser> some parts yes, but most parts work correctly
<mac9416> What do y'all make of this? (pardon me pasting)
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$ bzr commit -m "Added meta.py to libkeryx and keryx.py to the root directory"
<mac9416> Committing to: /home/mac9416/devel/
<mac9416> aborting commit write group: PointlessCommit(No changes to commit)
<mac9416> bzr: ERROR: no changes to commit. use --unchanged to commit anyhow
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$
<dash> bzr does not believe there are any changes to commit.
<beuno> mac9416, what does "bzr status" say?
<mac9416> I'm very certain I have made changes. Can I fool bzr?
<mac9416> Lemme check
<pace_t_zulu> mac9416: try "bzr status"
<pace_t_zulu> see what that reports
<dash> mac9416: have you made changes to versioned files?
<dash> did you use 'bzr add' for your new files/directories? :)
<mac9416> 0_o, let me post the results of bzr status :-)
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$ bzr status
<mac9416> unknown:
<mac9416>   keryx.py
<mac9416>   libkeryx/meta.py
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$
<dash> there you go.
<beuno> mac9416, you have not added those files
<mac9416> Ah, OK
<mac9416> So, bzr add filename?
<mac9416> pace_t_zulu, seems everyone I know hangs out here ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> mac9416: indeed
<beuno> mac9416, or "bzr add", which will add everything
<mac9416> OK, that's simple enough. Thanks
<pace_t_zulu> mac9416: bzr add keryx.py libkeryx/meta.py
<pace_t_zulu> mac9416: bzr commit -m "Added meta.py to libkeryx and keryx.py to the root directory"
<mac9416> It worked! :-)
<pace_t_zulu> word
<mac9416> And as if I haven't caused enough trouble already:
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$ bzr push lp:~mac9416/keryx/devel/trunk
<mac9416> Enter passphrase for key '/home/mac9416/.ssh/id_rsa':
<mac9416> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~mac9416/keryx/devel/trunk": : Cannot create branch at '/~mac9416/keryx/devel/trunk'
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$ bzr lp-login mac9416
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$ bzr push lp:~mac9416/keryx/devel/trunk
<mac9416> Enter passphrase for key '/home/mac9416/.ssh/id_rsa':
<mac9416> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~mac9416/keryx/devel/trunk": : Cannot create branch at '/~mac9416/keryx/devel/trunk'
<mac9416> Can y'all tell I'm new at this?
<mac9416> Nah
<beuno> mac9416, you seem to have too many parameters?
<beuno> devel/trunk?
<mac9416> Perhaps, I thought I was supposed to put /devel there, so I did :-P
<beuno> the /trunk bit should be dropped
<mac9416> OK
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~keryx/keryx/devel
<beuno> mac9416, and, you seem to have configured your name incorrectly
<mac9416> I know, it's wierd
<beuno> try:   bzr whoami "Firstname Lastname <email@address>"
<beuno> and make sure you register that email address in Launchpad to get those commits linked to you
<mac9416> Well, I think it's registered. That's where I get emails from, is that good?
<mac9416> Bug reports and such
<beuno> yes
<beuno> just need to fix the whoami in bzr then
<mac9416> OK, the push worked.
<mac9416> OK, did that.
<mac9416> Everything appears to have worked. Thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> mac9416: paste.ubuntu.com in the future...
<mac9416> pace_t_zulu, my humble apologies
<pace_t_zulu> mac9416: no prob man :) ... just trying to help
 * mac9416 == lazy
<mac9416> S'alright :-)
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
#launchpad 2009-07-31
<bdmurray> Is there a reason that its possible to report bugs about packages not in Ubuntu?  For example if you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automake1.11/ it is not available in Ubuntu but a PPA
<bdmurray> However, if you click on Bugs then File a Bug you can report a bug about this non-ubuntu package
<synic> a package isn't required to be in Ubuntu to make use of launchpad
<wgrant> synic: It is to file bugs about it in Ubuntu.
<bdmurray> Well it ends up raising an error if you actually go to file the bug
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I filed a bug about that years ago.
<wgrant> And it is still fixed.
<synic> oh, heh
<wgrant> (in that you can't actually file a bug)
<wgrant> Odd that the button shows up, though.
<bdmurray> well and the bug listing for Ubuntu shows up too
<wgrant> Bug #157342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157342 in malone "PPA-created SourcePackageNames appear to exist in Ubuntu too" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157342
<mhall1191> okay, my first attempt at both packaging and uploading to a PPA
<mhall1191> I got the packaging working, and I think I dput okay
<mhall1191> I get: Successfully uploaded packages.
<mhall1191> Not running dinstall.
<mhall1191> but still no package in https://launchpad.net/~mhall119/+archive/ppa
<hggdh> mhall1191, it takes a bit for them to appear
<mhall1191> oh, so I'm just being impatient?
<wgrant> mhall1191: You need to wait up to 5 minutes.
<wgrant> If it's not there after 5 minutes, and you don't have an email from Launchpad, you probably didn't sign the package properly.
<mhall1191> so, it launchpad building the binary?
<wgrant> You'll get an email before it starts doing that.
<mhall1191> it says the signature is good
<wgrant> The key is associated with your Launchpad account?
<mhall1191> okay, got an email: Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<mhall1191> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> So, your changelog says 'unstable'. But that's not an Ubuntu release.
<mhall1191> okay, must be from reading debian's documentation
<mhall1191> what would it be for Ubuntu, "intrepid" or "jaunty"?
<mhall1191> something like that?
<wgrant> Exactly.
<mhall1191> okay, rebuild and try again, thanks
<mhall1191> dput -f to make it upload again?
<wgrant> Yes.
<mhall1191> okay
<mhall1191> trying it again
<mhall1191> qimo-usplash_1.0.0.dsc: Unknown section 'X11'
<wgrant> x11, not X11.
<mhall1191> thanks
<mhall1191> noob mistakes
<mhall1191> I appreciate the help though
<wgrant> np
<mhall1191> woo hoo, Accepted!
<mhall1191> thanks again wgrant
<wgrant> mhall1191: Excellent.
<wgrant> Now, let's see if it builds...
<mhall1191> https://launchpad.net/~mhall119/+archive/ppa shows 1 source package, 0 binary
<wgrant> You've hit the build farm at a bad time.
<wgrant> Right now there are lots of builds, and not many builders.
<wgrant> If you expand the source package row and click on the builds, you'll get an estimate of the starting time.
<mhall119|eeepc> sorry my laptop battery was dying
<mhall119|eeepc> had to switch
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> 12:17:48 < wgrant> You've hit the build farm at a bad time.
<wgrant> 12:17:57 < wgrant> Right now there are lots of builds, and not many builders.
<wgrant> 12:18:27 < wgrant> If you expand the source package row and click on the builds, you'll get an estimate of the starting time.
<mhall119|eeepc> :(
<mhall119|eeepc> build failed
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Faily obvious fix.
<wgrant> Build-Depend on whatever provides pngtousplash.
<mhall119|eeepc> ah, okay
<mhall119|eeepc> I'll have to find that
<wgrant> mhall119|eeepc: You might want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto. That will let you test the build-dependencies locally.
<mhall119|eeepc> thanks
<sanmarcos> does launchpad only support Bazaar as source control?
<mwhudson> yes
<mrooney> Anyone know if webhooks are a plan / current request for launchpad code hosting? So I can tell launchpad to POST to a given URL on commit like a post commit hook, triggering a build or something?
<mwhudson> mrooney: we'd like something like that, but i don't think there's any decision made about what the mechanism would be
<mwhudson> (maybe XMPP?)
<mrooney> The general solution seems to be an HTTP POST because of its simplicity and how well understood HTTP already is
<thumper> mrooney: file a bug on launchpad-code
<mrooney> plus plenty of things already listen on http and can perform actions over them
<mrooney> I haven't looked at github but I know it has that feature, I think it uses HTTP
<thumper> mrooney: provide examples if you can
<mrooney> thumper: okay. thanks!
<micahg> I got an error on uploading to my ppa that 2 original source tarballs are different
<micahg> if I delete the current package in tehre, will it solve the problem?
<wgrant> micahg: Possibly, but that's a very bad idea.
<wgrant> micahg: It might solve it after a day or two, but you shouldn't do that sort of thng.,
<micahg> ugh
<wgrant> Why would the orig.tar.gz differ?
<micahg> idk
<wgrant> By definition they should not differ.
<wgrant> Or they are not the orig.tar.gz.
<micahg> 1 know
<micahg> I know
<micahg> right
<micahg> I think the one I uploaded originally is not the original
<micahg> I got it directly from the source instead of from ubuntu
<micahg> wgrant: here's what I got
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/238145/
<wgrant> If the Ubuntu one is different from upstream but has the same version, there is something wrong.
<wgrant> (not unlikely, and it does happen, but it shouldn't)
<micahg> so, what should I do now
<micahg> I checked the help page and it says to regenerate the tarball
<wgrant> Work out what the difference is
<wgrant> If you really do need the new one, change the version number.
<wgrant> (eg. add +repack1 if it's just a repack, or +dfsg1 if it's removing some non-free stuff)
<micahg> I'm pulling in down now
<micahg> is there a command that will spit out the differences between tarballs?
<wgrant> I'd just unpack them and diff -Nur
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I found it
<micahg> the one I built has -orig appended to the folder
<wgrant> This is why we grab the tarball from upstream.
<micahg> I did :)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so what to do now?
<wgrant> Who has the right tarball?
<wgrant> Ubuntu or you?
<wgrant> And which one is already in your PPA?
<micahg> Ubuntu and mine
<wgrant> you cannot both have a different right tarball.
<wgrant> There is at most one correct tarball in existence, unless upstream is crazy.
<micahg> Ubuntu has the right one and mine is in my ppa :)(
<lifeless> micahg: if they are both right why are they different?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<micahg> lifeless: in essence both are correct, they contain the same files
<wgrant> The tarball content is the same, except for that directory name?
<micahg> yes
<lifeless> micahg: then they are different; choose one and use it.
<rafiu> ping
<wgrant> rafiu: Failed.
<rafiu> wgrant: send
<wgrant> micahg: What is this new thing you are trying to upload with the Ubuntu tarball? I'd probably rebuild it to reference your version of the tarball instead.
<micahg> hmmm
<rafiu> anyone here familiar with the process for migrating to launchpad from trac once we've converted trac tickets to xml?
<micahg> I think I'll just upload without the source :)
<wgrant> micahg: Watch out for the hash in the .dsc.
<micahg> ah
<wgrant> rafiu: You need a Launchpad Bugs developer. They are in Europe, so are hopefully all asleep.
<rafiu> asleep!?
<wgrant> micahg: You might need to move the Ubuntu tarball out of the way, grab the one from your PPA, then debuild -S again.
<rafiu> space invaders not supposed to sleep
<micahg> wgrant: it accepted it this time :)
<wgrant> micahg: Excellent.
<micahg> although, I don't know if it'll even fix the problem I was having, but that's another story :)
<mrooney> thumper: okay, I filed bug 407234, here's to hoping!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407234 in launchpad-code "launchpad should support post-commit actions via webhooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407234
<thumper> mrooney: do you think they should be configurable on a branch by branch basis?
<mrooney> thumper: I'm up in the air, I think by project basis is a great simple, first step
<mrooney> Plus if it passes the branch name, the listener can conditionally act if desired
<thumper> mrooney: you don't really want it submitting for any branch associated with the project, surely
<wgrant> By project doesn't make sense.
<mrooney> neither makes sense for all purposes, project is the most simple and powerful
<wgrant> Project is more complicated.
<mrooney> why's that?
<wgrant> If it's per-branch, there is no need for a special way to send the branch identifier.
<thumper> mrooney: if you are a developer, I'd be happy to mentor this change in
<mrooney> if I have a build server I may not want to register a new hook each time I branch a release. also I may want to do things on new branches made by others
<mrooney> thumper: sure!
<mrooney> wgrant: I think both might coexist in an ideal world?
<mrooney> So you can have either or both
<mrooney> thumper: I have yet to look at LP code but am moderately experienced with python and programming in general
<thumper> mrooney: first up we'd have to get agreement on the right way to do it
<thumper> mrooney: whether based on branch or project
<thumper> mrooney: branch may be more flexible as it could work with +junk and package branches
<thumper> mrooney: although we could move this to the bug report
<mrooney> yeah, do you agree having both is not contradictory?
<thumper> mrooney: having both is more work, and we would be able to get branch in more easily I believe
<thumper> mrooney: although we'd have to work out who hits the hooks
<thumper> mrooney: the scanner, or something else
<mrooney> oh okay
<thumper> we have infrastructure around branch jobs
<wgrant> A job seems nicer, but overkill...
<thumper> perhaps
<thumper> however I'm EODing now
<wgrant> But emails use it now, don't they?
<thumper> wgrant: revision emails? yes
<thumper> actually... the response time from the post leads me to think a job would be better
<wgrant> Right.
<mwhudson> should be a job
<mwhudson> created by the scanner i guess
<mrooney> well, the hookah library does it asynchronously so if that was used, a lot of the problems are taken care of like that, retrying with timeouts, et cetera
<thumper> mwhudson: abreed
<thumper> agreed
<thumper> mrooney: there is a lot of infrastructure in LP that you'll soon learn about :)
<mrooney> how fun :)
<mrooney> if you think branch is easier to land, I'm fine with looking at that first
<thumper> mrooney: I've updated the bug and offered mentorship (never done that before)
<mrooney> hooray
<thumper> mrooney: it is going to need a db patch
<mrooney> yeah
<thumper> mrooney: and that always takes more to get in
<thumper> mrooney: but I can help with that too
<mrooney> I think there will be some cool project wide hooks though that can be done
<thumper> mrooney: first step, get the code
<mrooney> a hook to call on a new branch creation for example, that would be neat
<mrooney> okay, I'm throwing some more info in the description
<mrooney> have you added anything that I'll stomp over?
 * thumper is done for the day
<thumper> mrooney: no
<thumper> mrooney: I add comments, not updated the description
<thumper> ciao
<mrooney> good night, thanks for your help and suggestions, hopefully we can work together soon :)
<wgrant> What's the replication lag threshold?
<wgrant> And are there two replicas?
<wgrant> I'm seeing some very inconsistent data here.
<wgrant> Some of which makes no sense.
<wgrant> Some of it is explained by replication issues (eg. the build page reporting that the build has not yet started, while the builder says otherwise), but other stuff isn't (eg. build start timestamps moving around as I refresh the page).
<wgrant> See, now the build page says that it has been building for 7 seconds, when I first saw it hit the builder more than three minutes ago.
<wgrant> Hmmm. Maybe the i386 buildd I hit is just broken and keeps dieing quickly and silently.
<wgrant> Aha, the build has finally stuck.
<mrooney> Man the automated translation export is so cool and exciting
<mrooney> combined with automated import, Launchpad is basically an automated magical translation factory
<wgrant> An open source one, too.
<mrooney> yeah but things are more magical if you don't look at the source :)
<mrooney> now it just needs to create a template automatically and I will be blown away
<mrooney> it seems pretty doable, just run xgettext on the file pattern of the users choosing
<wgrant> I'm not sure that template autogeneration is a good idea...
<mrooney> oh? why's that?
<wgrant> Good question.
<wgrant> I can't actually see much wrong with it, except that it's always been done the other way.
<wgrant> Which I presume there's a reason for.
<mrooney> I think the reason is because there isn't yet a solution. Most repositories are passive things which sit there and hold your files.
<mrooney> Until you have a system like Launchpad to do it for you, that's the only way to do it
<mrooney> generate the template, find translators, give them template, collect translation files, integrate them. Those are the steps, basically
<wgrant> LP would then automatically commit the template too?
<mrooney> Launchad has now basically automated all but the first, right?
<mrooney> Maybe.
<mrooney> Do you even need the template in your code?
<mrooney> It is autogenerated so there's no information loss to not have it. Couldn't LP store it internally wherever it currently does for Rosetta?
<mrooney> From a programmer's perspective when you wrap your strings with gettext, you are saying, "I want translations for these strings". So I don't see why you couldn't have something smart enough to hide the stuff you don't care about, and just deliver translations
<poolie> wgrant: i'm wonder what you think of bug 407189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407189 in launchpad-foundations "hide the user name for deleted/deactivated accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407189
<wgrant> poolie: I wondered that myself.
<wgrant> I'm not sure.
<wgrant> It's hard.
<noodles775> Hey poolie, thanks for the feedback re. ppa-index ideas. I was wondering whether you got to take a look at the new mockup? I tried to ensure that it deals with a number of your points?
<poolie> thanks for listening
<poolie> i hadn't clicked the new one yet but i can look now
<noodles775> Thanks! https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Soyuz/PPAUI#Idea%202.%20Re-focusing%20the%20purpose
<poolie> noodles775: it looks nice
<mrooney> dear launchpad, I honor your achievements with this blog post: http://mrooney.blogspot.com/2009/07/launchpad-is-now-automatic-magical.html
<poolie> I really like the top part, including
<poolie> the "owned by %s"
<poolie> mpt would point out that "read about installing" is a poor hyperlink text :)
<noodles775> Yeah, kinda necessary when people can name their PPA "Official Mozilla Security PPA" if they like.
<noodles775> Yes, I' just used what's on the current one... good point. I'll update it.
<poolie> so i can see where you're going but i still have concerns about the "currently updates only ..."
<noodles775> Yes, I'd done this version before your latest email...
<poolie> firstly that it's just a point-in-time thing
<poolie> and also that even for quite well focussed ppas there might just be quite a few packages
<poolie> most of which the user doesn't care about or recognize
<noodles775> what would be the problem when there were, say, 15 pkgs?
<poolie> because packages are smaller than the end user's idea of applications
<poolie> i guess basically i don't understand what this gives you beyond the package list down the bottom
<noodles775> The aim was that it summarises information for a decision. Ie. if there were 15 pkgs, it would say "This PPA updates 15 packages on your system. You can browse those packages below and subscribe to be notified of new packages..blah"
<poolie> sounds a bit like filler to be frank
<noodles775> So I guess it is only ever summarising information that is present in the table.
<noodles775> Yeah, ok. You're not the only one to question the duplication :)
<poolie> how about instead: make it obvious that your can subscribe
<poolie> make it obvious what the packages are
<poolie> and use the space maybe for some stats like
<poolie> 15 packgase
<poolie> 23 uploads in the last month
<poolie> 4 packages building and 3 waiting to build
<poolie> oh, and i'll tell you what, the nice thing is that the build counts gives you a nice way to show developers what happened to their stuff
<poolie> without necessarily having a portlet
<noodles775> Great idea (the building stats will be present for owners/admins etc. already - see the note on the mockup).
<noodles775> Hmm... were you against the build-summary-status only displaying for owners/admin etc.? (see note bottom left of mockup.)
<poolie> because one of the issues you have to struggle with here is that you fire off with dput and then things become a bit invisible
<poolie> i am against that actually
<noodles775> Yep, as in you think it should always be visible?
<poolie> i think generally, everyone should see the same page unless there's a good reason otherwise (like private data etc)
<poolie> otherwise you get this "that's funny, why can't you see it" reaction
<noodles775> Yes, good point.
<poolie> mm
<poolie> and it seems possible that there'll be an interaction like this
<poolie> dev: ok i've uploaded a fix to the ppa, please try it
<poolie> user: i can't see it
<poolie> well, this will probably happen anyhow, but at least showing that stuff is building or waiting may help
<noodles775> Why wouldn't they be able to see it? (ie. the latest uploads with their state?)
<poolie> my mistake, they would see it there
<noodles775> ah ok.
<poolie> oh, the other big reason why people should see data they we don't expect them to use in this context -
<poolie> it helps them learn what the system can do
<noodles775> +1
<poolie> people will probably see someone else's ppa before they create their own
<noodles775> Great... thats excellent feedback, thanks! Anything else? (I'll try to do a v3 sometime later today).
<noodles775> s/thats/that's
<poolie> so the thing i meant by a timeline view is something like this - above or below the package list, have something a bit like a bug activity view
<poolie> with items like
<poolie> firefox-3.5-thoaeu-1234124-1234-124 by _Martin Pool_ at 2009-07-31 12:22 **waiting to build**
<poolie>  * firefox now starts much faster
<poolie>  * no more bugs
<noodles775> OK - so people can see what changed in the latest upload, yeah, that is helpful info.
<poolie> so then it's like an overall changelog for this ppa, not a timeline of builds as such, but a timeline of packages, including the current state of those uploads, whether they succeeded, failed or whatever
<poolie> right, and so you get a sense of what kind of work's being done here
<poolie> hm
<poolie> i wonder if "You can update your system" is making too much of an assumption people are running karmic?
<poolie> some people on Windows will find these pages through a google search :)
<poolie> hilarity ensues :)
<noodles775> heh, yes, we could make that "You can update your Ubuntu <distroseries> ..." when we autodetect...
<poolie> more seriously people on jaunty will probably get stuck
<noodles775> and present something else when it' pre-karmic that is more direct.
<poolie> also remember people may be browsing from one system but ssh'd to another
<poolie> so of course you need a way around autodetection
<noodles775> Yes, but those people would surely know to look at the technical details (key/apt-get url), don't you think?
<poolie> yes, as long as there's a drop-down to get the right system within that it's fine
<sianis> hi
<sianis> https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo - this page gives me timeout all day
<wgrant> sianis: Known bug, and it's hopefully fixed. Try https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo instead.
<sianis> wgrant: thx
<sianis> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-ubuntu - why didn't launchpad put translations here?
<wgrant> That's amusing.
<wgrant> It could also do with having its whoami configured properly...
<wgrant> sianis: The code seems pretty clearly right. I wonder if the right series is setup up for commits.
<didrocks> dpm: to add new language available to be translated, even with the automatic launchpad import, do I have to add new blank .po file or can the user say "I want to translate in this language!" (https://translations.launchpad.net/quickly)
<dpm> didrocks: if I'm not mistaken, you don't have to do anything, the user can easily create the new translation in the following way: depending on the language selected on his/her LP profile, only the translations for/his/her language will be shown in the +translate page, so even if the translation is empty, he/she should be able to create one with simply entering the first translation. jtv might be able to tell you more, but in fact, we can try this just no
<dpm> wgrant, I'll create the Catalan translation :), give me a sec...
<jtv> no need to create anything at all.
<jtv> exactly what dpm said
<didrocks> dpm: awesome, thanks for the clarification :)
<didrocks> ok, it works. I added a new language to my profile and I can see it
<didrocks> I just have now to see why it doesn't work this branch for automatic exporting translation: ~quickly/quickly/quickly-po
<jtv> didrocks: what's not working?
<dpm> didrocks: there you go, you should now have a Catalan .po file as well (it's not finished, I've just translated a few strings). Regarding automatic translation exports, jtv is the one to talk to
<didrocks> dpm: yes, I can see it, thanks :)
<didrocks> jtv: I try to add it to this page: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/quickly/0.x/+link-translations-branch
<didrocks> I just get "There is 1 error"
<jtv> didrocks: did you pick the branch from the "Choose..." picker?
<sianis> wgrant: mvo reviewd the settings, coldy you or somebody run an export again?
<didrocks> jtv: I can't find it as well from the "Choose..." picker
<didrocks> jtv: but the branch exists: https://edge.launchpad.net/~quickly/quickly/quickly-po
<jtv> didrocks: team-owned branches don't quite work yet.  :(  Can you make yourself the owner of the branch, then set it as the translations branch, then make the team the owner again?
<didrocks> jtv: this workaround works well. Thanks! Something to put in a FAQ ;)
<jtv> didrocks: something to fix.  :(
<didrocks> also :)
<didrocks> (but in the meanwhile)
<didrocks> jtv and dpm : thanks for your support
<jtv> didrocks: no worries, hope you enjoy the feature.  Let me know if there's anything else.
<dpm> didrocks: np, you're welcome :)
<didrocks> jtv: I will! It seems to be a really cool feature (rosetta is the "unkown part of launchpad" where I didn't get until now)
<jtv> didrocks: I've updated the blog post to link to the bug.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<thekorn> hi, the graphs in the 'last modified' column of code overview pages like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/zeitgeist are all the same,
<thekorn> is this an already known issue?
<thekorn> nm, found it, it's bug 407006, did not know they are called sparklines ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407006 in launchpad-code "sparklines always the same" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407006
<wgrant> cprov: I ran into some strange build issues earlier this evening.
<cprov> wgrant: can I see the buildlog ?
<wgrant> cprov: Not an issue inside the build. It was very strange.
<wgrant> Basically, an i386 got dispatched to aluminium several times.
<wgrant> Each time, it sat building for 30ish seconds.
<wgrant> Then restarted silentl.
<cprov> wgrant: maybe because aluminium wasn't able to fetch the chroot+files in time?
<wgrant> After about 6 minutes of trying, it finally caught and built fine.
<cprov> wgrant: in those cases the UI lies for few seconds ...
<RainCT> Hey
<cprov> wgrant: were you able to view any relevant part of the buildlog tail (on the builder page) ?
<wgrant> cprov: There wasn't any.
<wgrant> cprov: I suspect the slave was still resuming.
<RainCT> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/zeitgeist/flexible.engine.backend/+merge/9499 -I'm wondering, what does the "(community)" there mean?
<cprov> wgrant: exactly, resuming or trying to fetch build files, then timed out
<wgrant> cprov: So that's expected behaviour?
<cprov> wgrant: they are blindly reset, in those circumstances
<cprov> wgrant: not ideal, but yes, expected.
<wgrant> cprov: OK, thanks.
<cprov> wgrant: we should move the job to the next builder, I guess.
<cprov> wgrant: it happens 'by accident' when the queue is full
<wgrant> cprov: What do you mean?
<wgrant> RainCT: It means something is broken, as it thinks you're not a member of the target's review team, when you clearly are.
<wgrant> RainCT: I've seen this problem in a couple of other places.
<cprov> wgrant: it seems that some builders don't cope with the timeouts we established for some periods
<cprov> wgrant: after some time, they work normally, it's a race on resuming, I suspect.
<wgrant> cprov: Right.
<wgrant> So, it didn't cause any problems, but was really confusing while watching the build.
<wgrant> Started 30 seconds ago... refresh... started 2 seconds ago...
<cprov> wgrant: yes, it's very WTF, because the master keeps hammering a builder that is not working while the others are IDLE
<RainCT> wgrant: ok then, just making sure you know about it :)
<wgrant> RainCT: I'd file a bug, so Code people can look at it.
<RainCT> ok, done (#407347), thx
<ronny> whoever manages the bzr overlay for gentoo on lp - he failed at making it accessible to the rest of the world
<NCommander> Can an LP admin bump the size of mp PPA
<NCommander> *my
<jpds> NCommander: It would probably be best to file a question against Launchpad so that they can track the request.
<deryck> NCommander, yes, what jpds said.  File a question, and I can get it assigned for you.
<NCommander> deryck, which project should I file it again
<NCommander> *against
<deryck> NCommander, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<NCommander> deryck, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/78744
<deryck> NCommander, it's assigned now, and the appropriate group pinged.
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am trying to login to stackoverflow using launchpad open id, I did not use stack overflow for more than 6 months. It is not working it wants to create new user my launchpad open id !
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am trying to login to stackoverflow using launchpad open id, I did not use stack overflow for more than 6 months. It is not working it wants to create new user my launchpad open id !
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me ?
<epsy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/config_tournament_server/annotate/head%3A/ladle.cfg
<epsy> what happened there?
<aboSamoor> epsy, do you know who can I ask regarding open id support ?
<deryck> aboSamoor, I haven't logged into stackoverflow before, but don't you have to associate your account on stack overflow with your LP account?
<epsy> what are you trying to do?
<epsy> ah, stackoverflow is a website?
<deryck> aboSamoor, my guess is it wants to create a new stack overflow account because the site doesn't know which account your open id relates to.
<aboSamoor> deryck, I created an account in SO using launchpad openid, what I can remember that my id was id.launchpad.net/~rmyeid and after a while it changed launchpad.net/~rmyeid and I can not access my account again !
<deryck> aboSamoor, what is your user name on Launchpad?
<aboSamoor> deryck, rmyeid
<deryck> aboSamoor, and when you went to SO did you try to provide -- https://launchpad.net/~rmyeid -- as your open id login?
<aboSamoor> deryck, I tried and it gives me that it is the first time so it will make a new user account !
<deryck> aboSamoor, Stack Overflow tells you it is your first time and wants you to create a new Stack Overflow account?  Is that correct?
<aboSamoor> deryck, yeah
<deryck> aboSamoor, yeah, this is what I was saying earlier.  Stack Overflow doesn't associate your open id with any account that they have.  I'm not sure why that is, but it's on Stack Overflow's end, not Launchpad's.
<aboSamoor> deryck, sorry, I am not that technical person what do you suggest to do ?
<mhall119|work> help!
<deryck> aboSamoor, I think you need to contact someone with Stack Overflow about the problem.
<mhall119|work> okay, I uploaded a source package which finally (after some tweaking) was accepted, but the build failed because I lacked build-depends
<mhall119|work> so, I added the build-depends, but now I can't get the package accepted again
<mhall119|work> this is the email I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/239489/
<mhall119|work> do I need to change the version number and re-submit?
<mhall119|work> my only changes were to debian/control
<aboSamoor> deryck, thanks very much I will use IRC conversation to explain the problem to the SO guys :)
<deryck> mhall119|work, does the info here help:  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors  ?
<mb74> please can someone tell me how to make a kernel-package whic
<mb74> which can be uploaded to launchpad?
<mb74> how do i have to setup make-kpkg?
<mhall119|work> deryck: nope
<mhall119|work> deryck: I had it working previously, up to the point where it tried to build a binary
<mhall119|work> I'm trying to fix the build now
<mhall119|work> my ppa setup is right, my gpg keys are right
<mhall119|work> it just doesn't like me uploading the package again
<mhall119|work> changing the version in debian/changelog has allowed it
<mhall119|work> do you have to change the version every time a build fails?
<deryck> mhall119|work, sorry, soyuz isn't my area.  Maybe cprov could help explain?
<maxb> mhall119|work: You can retry a failed build through the web interface. If you want to change the source in any way whatsoever, then yes you need to increment the version.
<mhall119|work> maxb: is the debian/control file considred source?
<maxb> Of course it is - it's part of the source package you upload
<mhall119|work> ok
<mhall119|work> so, what would be the point in retrynig a build through the web interface, if nothing has changed?
<mhall119|work> presumably if it wouldn't build the first time, trying again without fixing anything will cause it to fail the second time
<mhall119|work> are there any good tutorials covering how to handle meta-packages and non-code packages?
<maxb> mhall119|work: A build may fail because of an issue with a package that it depends on. After that dependency is fixed, the build may be able to retry successfully
<mhall119|work> ah, okay, that makes sense
<mhall119|work> thanks for taking the time to explain all this to me maxb
<maxb> mhall119|work: I'm not sure how you'd write a tutorial on meta-packages or non-code packages. They're really just packages that happen to be of certain kinds
<mhall119|work> maxb: I meant, what do I do with debian/rules when nothing is being compiled?
<mhall119|work> like, if I just have a GDM theme and other artowkr
<maxb> mhall119|work: If you think about a debian/rules file, it does other things than compile the package. So you do all the rest, you just don't compile anything
<maxb> There is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<mhall119|work> thanks
<mhall119|work> ah, that looks like exactly what I'm looking for, thanks again maxb
<mhall119|work> okay, I'm going to lunch while I wait for launchpad to compile my package
<cprov> maxb: thanks for helping mhall119|work ... perfect explanation, as usual.
<mhall119|work> yes, maxb deserves a raise for that
<maxb> :-)
<rafiu> any Launchpad Bugs devs around? need to migrate tickets from trac to LP (i have xml conversion ready)
<mrevell> rafiu: gmb is the person to speak to but he's having some IRC issues, AFAIK
<gmb> rafiu: Hi. As mrevell says my connection is a bit unstable at the moment. Normally I deal with bug imports but I'm going to be unavailable next week. Are you happy to wait until the week after that or would you rather get it done sooner?
<mb74> nobody here who can tell me how to create a kernel source package for uploading to launchpad?
<maxb> mb74: It's a fairly specialised topic
<aboSamoor> what are the ubuntu websites that use openid ?
<maxb> I assume from the way you're asking that "take the existing ubuntu source package and modify it" does not suit you
<maxb> aboSamoor: several different wiki installations, REVU, ...
<aboSamoor> maxb, I just discovered that ubuntuforums accept launchpad openid, I meant to ask if brainstorm, launchpad itself accept openid ?
<maxb> launchpad itself provided openid identities for its registered users, but does not itself accept external openid identities
<maxb> erm, I mean provides, not provided
<SamB> yeah
<SamB> I use mine to comment on Precocious ;-)
<rafiu> gmb: if it's not going to put you out too much, the sooner the better
<mhall119|work> just wanted to say thanks again to maxb, I got my first binary packages built and in my PPA
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<mhall119|work> is lpia the ARM arch?
<geser> mhall119|work: no, lpia = low-power intel architecture, it's similar to i686
<mhall119|work> oh, ok
#launchpad 2009-08-01
<winstonw> hello how do i fix this error I get emailed when I upload my package to my ppa: PPA uploads must be signed by an Ubuntu Code of Conduct signer.
<winstonw> nvm
<cprov> winstonw: please follow the instructions in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA for signing the Ubuntu code of conduct.
<winstonw> yeah i figured that out
<dysmann> Hello !
<winstonw> hi
<dysmann> I have a question about PPAs
<dysmann> I just created a PPA to trie but I have to change my ID too
<dysmann> How can I delete my PPA ?
<dysmann> does anyone know how to do this ?
<cody-somerville> dysmann, You have to file a request against the launchpad project.
<dysmann> ok thank you !
<Laibsch> I'm here to report problems with the LP service.  Every time I try to report a bug, I get a timeout or 502 Bad Gateway error.
<Laibsch> (Error ID: OOPS-1309D878), for example
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1309D878
<lifeless> Laibsch: how long has this been happening?
<wgrant> I got a 502 from edge a few minutes ago.
<wgrant> But that OOPS ID suggests that it's not just edge (although it's a separate problem).
<mwhudson> yeah, that was a prod url
<cody-somerville> I too a "launchpad is down" page a few minutes ago.
<mwhudson> timed out for me too with the same query string
<cody-somerville> *got
<wgrant> But the timeout is separate from the 502s.
<wgrant> Was it a dupe-search FTI timeout?
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Laibsch: Try using a shorter initial summary; you can complete it later.
<cody-somerville> hmm... I got "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. " again
<wgrant> cody-somerville: lpnet or edge?
<cody-somerville> edge
<Laibsch> I'm using requestsync as well
<Laibsch> that script will often crash before I can even enter a summary
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Does lpstats show which appserver is broken?
<mwhudson> not directly
<lifeless> I've escalated it
<mwhudson> lifeless: thanks
<wgrant> Thanks lifeless.
<mwhudson> (doesn't look like an appserver is dead from the graphs, fwiw)
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> That's always an obvious fix.
<lifeless> Laibsch: please try again. That particular bug you're trying to file is timing out, possibly an index problem. But there were other issues we hope we've resolved.
<Amaranth> pretty sure this is a spammer of some kind: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hance83
<BUGabundo>            If this is blocking your work, let us know by sending an  message to           feedback@launchpad.net.           Include the error ID           OOPS-1309EA109           in your message.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1309EA109
<funkyHat> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/354605 this is marked as "Fix Committed" in Ubuntu, but I am still experiencing the bug. Is it only committed for Karmic, or am I missing something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354605 in pidgin "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Laibsch> funkyHat: "nominate for release"
<funkyHat> Laibsch: ah, so I should have done that weeks ago, I guess
<Laibsch> lifeless: sorry for the delay, I just returned
<Laibsch> the error seems at least partially fixed, but requestsync still crashes.  only at a later point.  what is see is "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed"
<Laibsch> unfortunately, I don't see an oops id
<mwhudson> ??
<wgrant> Laibsch: That's more than likely a bug in requestsync. Check with the ubuntu-dev-tools developers.
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> does requestsync use the api?
<Laibsch> I can hardly imagine that.  It would imply that the script is completely broken.  It really has only one function and that function doesn't work for me.
<mwhudson> i think you can get 412 when the resource you try to modify through the api has been modified since you last read it
<Laibsch> that = a bug in requestsync being the cause
<mwhudson> (like failing to commit a transaction in the SERIALIZABLE isolation level)
<Laibsch> It would be broken for everyone and I don't see any indication of that in the bug tracker
<Laibsch> Nonetheless, I'll file a ticket, of course.
<Laibsch> mwhudson: does the "launchpadlib" use the API?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> launchpadlib is one of the primary API clients.
<Laibsch> according to the manpage, that is what requestsync uses
<mwhudson> very much so
<Laibsch> http://paste.debian.net/43124/
<mwhudson> wow gosh, the highlighting of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/requestsync is ugly :*
<Laibsch> Hehe
<Laibsch> Funny
 * Laibsch just received the confirmation from Launchpad about a newly filed ticket
<Laibsch> ;-)
<mwhudson> Laibsch: did you keep the traceback that mentioned the 412 problem?
<Laibsch> I'm not sure I received a traceback
<Laibsch> You mean the python traceback?
<mwhudson> yes
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I'll spare you the part from the editor, everything after the editor closed is: http://paste.debian.net/43125/
<mwhudson> hm, looked like trying to set the status failed
<wgrant> But it has the permission check there.
 * mwhudson tries to stop worrying about this sort of thing at 23:50 on a saturday
<mwhudson> wgrant: lp_save() will end up 412-ing if the etag of the resource you're changing is different it seems
<Laibsch> FWIW, another sync request I just filed went through without a problem: bug 407655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407655 in kasumi "Sync kasumi 2.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407655
<mwhudson> (looking at lazr.restful source)
 * mwhudson goes away
<wgrant> mwhudson: Right, that makes sense.
<wgrant> Night.
<mb74> is it possible to set a different base version than the automatically detected by dpkg-parsechangelog when i  call "debuild -S"? I've created a package which already has version 0.4.24-ep3, but the originally available version in jaunty is 0.4.22. When I call "debuild -S" then it searches for ...0.4.24.orig.tar.gz, but I want it to search for ...0.4.22.orig.tar.gz.
<Laibsch> mb74: try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-motu
<sysadmin> hi, trying to install a local launchpad, I'd like to know if I can just explode the lauchpad.tar.gz rather than having lots of downloads via rocketfuel-setup .... can someone tell me where to explode the file pls :)
<sysadmin> trustno1
<pablo> which is the difference between reactivating an account and registering? why is it called deactivating an account instead of deleting it? which data is not removed?
<LarstiQ> no data is removed afaik
<pablo> LarstiQ: nothing at all?
<LarstiQ> pablo: I think so.
 * LarstiQ bases that on his experience as a user
<pablo> LarstiQ: which data are you refering to?
<LarstiQ> pablo: all data
<LarstiQ> pablo: an identity is still useful even if someone doesn't login with it anymore
<LarstiQ> pablo: in particular its association to bugs, code, answers, translation, etc
<pablo> LarstiQ: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing?action=show&redirect=DeactivatingYourAccount
<LarstiQ> okay, so I was wrong :)
<LarstiQ> pablo: reading that, all data is retained, _except_ the data that would imply you're active on a project
<LarstiQ> pablo: so the account is no longer taking responsibilityh (assignees) and other people can get the work done
<LarstiQ> pablo: but historic data is still there
<pablo> LarstiQ: what do you mean with historic data? commits, bug tickets and what else
<LarstiQ> pablo: comments, answers, mailing list posts, etc
<LarstiQ> pablo: a useful way to think of it -
<LarstiQ> pablo: does the data contribute to giving other people a complete picture?
<LarstiQ> pablo: say you had commented in some bug threads, removing those comments would mean the thread no longer makes sense
<pablo> LarstiQ: right
<LarstiQ> pablo: in other words, an identity is useful to more people than just the person who can login with it
<pablo> LarstiQ: mm
<pablo> LarstiQ: but comments on bugs is not an identity
<LarstiQ> pablo: right
<LarstiQ> pablo: they are linked to one though
<LarstiQ> pablo: and in a philosophical sense contribute to it, but that's outside the scope here I guess :)
<mhall119> is there any trick to meta-packages other than just having no source and including Depends?
<maxb> That's pretty much all there is to it
<mhall119> okay, with debian/changelog am I supposed to replace or append when I'm making a new version?
<jpds> mhall119: Append.
<mhall119> whoops, oh well, thanks
<jpds> mhall119: 'dch -i' from devscripts will create a new entry for you.
<mhall119> ah, okay, thanks
<mhall119> so far so good
<pablo> hi, why uppon reactivation launchpad remembers username? isnt it deleted?
<mhall119> pablo: it's probably just deactivated
<pablo> mhall119: yes, uppon deactivation isnt the profile deleted?
<mhall119> I would doubt it, that account would be tied to any entries in LP that you created or modified while it was active, that relationship would need to remain
<maxb> Technically, you *prepend* to debian/changelog
<maxb> Fortunately, dch takes all the pain out of maintaining it
<mhall119> good to know
#launchpad 2009-08-02
<lamalex> hey, can I cancel a VCS import?
<wgrant> lamalex: You can request that an admin suspend or remove it.
<wgrant> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<lamalex> wgrant: is that where I make the request?
<wgrant> lamalex: Yes.
<lamalex> thanks :)
<vorian> my @kubuntu.org alias is not working (added on 24 July).  How long does it take these days?
<vorian> ~steve.stalcup
<wgrant> vorian: #canonical-sysadmin is better.
<pablo> hi, if i create an account do nothing and delete it, why does it detects i am activating it again?
<wgrant> pablo: You didn't delete your account; you deactivated it.
<vorian> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> vorian: Working week is better too.
<pablo> wgrant: which is the diference?
<pablo> cant it be deleted?
<wgrant> pablo: Accounts cannot be deleted, because there are other objects referencing them.
<vorian> alright
<wgrant> pablo: When deactivated, pretty much no information about the account is revealed.
<pablo> wgrant: but if i did nothing, what is refering to it?
<pablo> wgrant: can another user take the username i left?
<wgrant> pablo: There would probably still be something referring to it. But even if there isn't, accounts are not deleted.
<pablo> wgrant: ...
<wgrant> pablo: It seems that your account is renamed when you deactivate your account, to free up the namespace.
<wgrant> pablo: Bug #407189 is about hiding the name of deactivated accounts.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407189 in launchpad-foundations "hide the user name for deleted/deactivated accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407189
<pablo> wgrant: ok, and waht does stays if i did nothing, only the mail and the renamed user?
<wgrant> pablo: I believe so, but I couldn't be sure. Why?
<pablo> wgrant: lol, just wondering why isnt it removed
<wgrant> pablo: Probably because only in very very very few cases would it be possible.
<pablo> wgrant: cant you delete it xD
<wgrant> pablo: I'm just a hopefully well-informed user. I have no more access than you do.
<pablo> wgrant: ok thanks
<lamalex> man, requesting launchpad admins to do stuff to your branches is such an epic fail..
<micahg> lamalex: I can't imagine how many requests they get vs amount of people
<lamalex> micahg: are you thinking it's quite high?
<lamalex> I'm not criticizing the admins, I'm criticizing the system
<lamalex> the requests to admin ratio is what makes it such a fail
<lamalex> oh man though, I just realized lp is now open source
<lamalex> and if I want I can fix this
<micahg>  indeed
<micahg> exactly :)
<lamalex> anyway- before I do that are any admins around to delete a vcs import? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/78862
<lamalex> I would like to push this branch and resurrect this dead project
<lamalex> any admins around? eh?
<beuno> lamalex, let me see if I can help
<lamalex> beuno: I need to delete a vcs import
<beuno> lamalex, looking at the question
<beuno> lamalex, I need you to delete this series: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/tangerine/trunk
<wgrant> beuno: Why not rather just unlink the branch?
<wgrant> Deleting the series is overkill.
<beuno> yes
<beuno> unlinking is better
<beuno> :)
<beuno> lamalex, if you unlink it, I'll delete it
<lamalex> also i cant delete that series because its development focus and the only series available
<beuno> lamalex, just unlink it
<lamalex> done
<beuno> lamalex, done
<lamalex> merci :)
<beuno> de rien
<maxb> Are there any tricks to using "bzr lp-open"? It seems to just complain that "bzr: ERROR: . is not registered on Launchpad." for me unless I give it an explicit branch URL, even though I'm running it inside a launchpad branch directory
<wgrant> maxb: From a little bit of trial and error, it seems to use the push branch.
<maxb> Hmm. Odd that it doesn't consider the parent
 * maxb enqueues another "I need to find time to write a patch for ..."
<wgrant> It would be more reasonable to use the bound location than the parent.
<wgrant> The parent probably isn't right.
<maxb> No?
<maxb> I'm thinking of the lp-sourcedeps branches, for example - parent makes sense there
<maxb> Unrelated: Does launchpad notify someone when you subscribe them to a bug, or do you then need to post a comment to the bug which will go to them?
<wgrant> maxb: Isn't parent going to be the branch that I branched from, which is not right?
<LarstiQ> maxb, wgrant: I'm pretty sure it opens the public location?
<maxb> perhaps. Unfortunately the public location tends not to be set for ad-hoc local branches
<maxb> If public and push are not defined, it makes sense to use parent, I think.
<maxb> I guess I could just do a noop "bzr push :parent" everywhere first
<spiv> Perhaps bzr should allow you to use aliases (such as :parent) in locations.conf?  So then you could have [/] public_location=:parent, if you really want that default behaviour.
<spiv> (I certainly don't want that, but a minority of users do keep asking for it)
<LarstiQ> spiv: I would really like having those aliases (and lp:) work in more places, like in --stacked-on=
<spiv> LarstiQ: yeah, in random parameters would be great.
<spiv> LarstiQ: perhaps we should have Option(..., type=branch_location) or something in addition to type=unicode, etc?
<spiv> LarstiQ: Anyway, file bugs :)
<spiv> Or patches, I don't mind ;)
<LarstiQ> spiv: my queue of outstanding patches is full at the moment, but I'll file a bug ;P
<spiv> LarstiQ: :)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/papaya "Started 3 days, 1 hour, 34 minutes, 14.3 seconds  ago" ??? it's stuck dling the debs..
<Hobbsee> that looks...broken
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You have privileges to cancel it, don't you? :P
<Hobbsee> no ;)
<fta> please don't kill the history, like last time someone killed one of my builds
<LarstiQ> history?
<maxb> cprov: Stuck builds on papaya and gold, can you help?
<maxb> and osmium
<maxb> and iridium
<maxb> and seaborgium
<cprov> maxb: yes, I'm looking at it
<cprov> maxb: fta, I will let the stuck builders around, we need to debug what's going on.
<cprov> I've filed bug #408001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408001 in launchpad-buildd "Builders stuck when downloading lots of build-deps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408001
<fta> cprov, ok, no problem with me. i just reported it so someone could investigate, so it's all fine ;)
<cprov> fta: last time I've reset your gmpc job on osmium, in hope it was only a net-hiccup.
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<fta> cprov, gmpc is not mine, (yet it's using my bot)
<cprov> fta: oh, didn't know. Everyone is using your bot these days :)
<fta> cprov, lol, probably not everyone ;)
<cprov> yay! someone is building the released emacs23 in the PPA domain
 * cprov enjoys watching buildd.tv on Sundays ...
<LarstiQ> :)
<fta> would be nice to have the build time in lp/builders/
<fta> and also ppa names as links
<maxb> fta: can I download your bit somewhere?
<maxb> *bot
<fta> maxb, sure, in my +junk/
<maxb> thanks
<fta> before you ask, no, it's not in python :P
<maxb> heh, has my language preference become that well known?
<fta> well, i guess it's the preferred language in this channel
 * LarstiQ makes a note to read through ppa-scripts
<cprov> fta: yes, good idea, I will mention it in https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzBuildersIndexPage
<cprov> fta and maxb: btw, can you guys take a look at https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzBuildIndexPage ?  I will send the RFC email later this afternoon.
<fta> cprov, hm.. all sentences end with "...", is that expected?
<cprov> fta: on the 'builders' page, yes, we haven't started yet
<cprov> fta: the *build* pages has some mockups already
<maxb> dispatch is not an obvious term for less soyuz-steeped users
<cprov> maxb: yes, we could simply use 'start'
<maxb> Also, is there any reason not to allow uploaders to cancel their own builds?
<cprov> maxb: no, we can do that once we have 'cancel' implemented.
 * cprov dashes for lunch
<fta> cprov-afk, lgtm (SoyuzBuildIndexPage)
<fta> i would love to have a way to track src & deb size and build time over time in lp
<mrooney> Is there a way to change the description of a download for a project?
<mrooney> mwhudson: do you know if it is possible to change the description of a download for a project? Would filing a question on LP be appropriate for having an admin do it?
<mwhudson> i thought that was possible
<mwhudson> mrooney: do you know why all the compiz shadows are solid black this morning?
<mrooney> I'm running on Jaunty ATM so, nope :)
<mwhudson> so am i!
<mrooney> oh, interesting.
<mrooney> for https://launchpad.net/wxbanker/0.5/0.5 if I want to change the second download to say "wxBanker 0.5.0.0 source release" instead of "wxBanker-0.5.0.0 Release", I don't see a way to do that
<mrooney> or say add a signature
<mrooney> let me try updating and see if my shadows die
<mwhudson> i'm on intel gfx, so i should probably just upgrade to karmic
<mwhudson> mrooney: what do you get at https://edge.launchpad.net/wxbanker/0.5/0.5/+edit ?
<mwhudson> (i get forbidden)
<mrooney> that gives me the release details, editing the release date, note, and changelog
<mwhudson> oh i see
<mwhudson> so basically, to answer your first question, "no i don't know" :)
<mrooney> haha okay thanks, I'll ask a question on LP
<mrooney> I assume at worst case it is a trivial query on the db?
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: do you know why setting a download url for a project doesn't seem to have any effect?
<LarstiQ> oh hmm
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: i don't even know what you mean by download url
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: nope, it does work :)
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: 'External downloads' on launchpad.net/bzr-svn
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> it's a url pattern that gets scanned every so often, right?
<LarstiQ> no, that's a different feature
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: bzr-svn's canonical downloads are on samba.org, not launchpad. That's where this is for
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: afaiui, url patterns would auto import into series
<mwhudson> oh right
<thumper> morning
<mrooney> thumper: morning!
<thumper> mrooney: hi
#launchpad 2010-08-02
<lucas> hi
<lucas> I created a mailing list for a team. it seems people outside the team cannot send mail to it. is that correct? is there a way to change that?
<JoshBrown> "<Penguin_Guy> Is the bug email interface guide ( https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface ) correct? I tried changing the status using the method in that guide and the text appeared in my post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/codemonkey/+bug/589177/comments/1)."
<JoshBrown> ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589177 in Code Monkey "Branding (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<JoshBrown> "<Penguin_Guy> bac: The only thing I could think of was if the guide was wrong or out of date. That's why I was looking for someone who uses the email interface regularly. I'll try some more Google searches and see what I can find. Thanks for the help."
<JoshBrown> "<bac> Penguin_Guy: ok.  if you would, follow up with me here if you figure it out and i'll update the doc if needed."
<JoshBrown> Well I've done some testing and it looks like the email commands appear in the original post, and then are executed automatically in a second post. This seems like strange behaviour and should either be reported as a bug or be commented on in the documentation (the documentation indicates that the commands are be executed in the same post, and that the commands themselves do not appear in the post).
<wgrant> JoshBrown: The email commands do appear, yes.
<wgrant> It's not a second post, though -- it's just how the UI displays it.
<wgrant> The former is expected behaviour.
<wgrant> I didn't know about the latter, though,.
<wgrant> It's not clear if that's intentional.
<JoshBrown> wgrant: Oh, I thought the UI displayed it as it was and the email interface batched the emails.
<JoshBrown> wgrant: Do you know the reason for including the commands?
<wgrant> JoshBrown: I don't know. The email interface hasn't changed significantly in 5ish years.
<wgrant> Somewhat before my time.
<wgrant> But it was probably modelled on the Debian BTS, which does the same thing.
<JoshBrown> bug #424849 (Launchpad should batch attachment notification emails) has been quite active recently
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 424849 in Launchpad Bugs "Launchpad should batch attachment notification emails (affected: 12, heat: 86)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424849
<wgrant> Right. That's just for attachments, though.
<lifeless> lucas: non subscribers sending mail to the list address should have their mail moderated
<lifeless> JoshBrown: please don't do testing on launchpad - use staging.launchpad.net instead.
<JoshBrown> lifeless: Yeah, just been told
<JoshBrown> lifeless: He started it :P
<davidstrauss> TooManyConcurrentRequests: The medium 'SmartSSHClientMedium(bzr+ssh://davidstrauss@bazaar.launchpad.net/)' has reached its concurrent request limit. Be sure to finish_writing and finish_reading on the currently open request.
<thumper> davidstrauss: what were you doing?
<davidstrauss> thumper, committing
<thumper> davidstrauss: you have a checkout?
<davidstrauss> yes
<thumper> why?
<thumper> hmm....
<davidstrauss> thumper, oh, this was an issue with my ssh key
<thumper> #bzr might have more answers
<davidstrauss> thumper, but it shouldn't give a backtrace like that
<thumper> davidstrauss: it was?
<thumper> you are right, it shouldn't give a backtrace like that
<JoshBrown> Committing straight to a  remote branch? Usually people commit to a local branch then push the local branch to the remote branch.
<thumper> JoshBrown: bound branches are a great way to enforce "lock-step" developing, like svn
<thumper> JoshBrown: often used for trunk branches
<davidstrauss> thumper, we also use them for teams working on feature branches
<wgrant> Bound branches are great for a team working closely on trunk without using branches for small things.
<JoshBrown> Ah.
<lifeless> or just for a team to do merges of other contributors stuff
<lifeless> it provides coordination on stuff landing in trunk
<lucas> lifeless: is it possible to allow non-subscribers to send email without being moderated? or should I ask for a @lists.ubuntu.com list instead so I can configure it?
<bdrung> i can change the status for merge request that target ubuntu/<package>, but i can't change the status for merge request that target ubuntu/<series>/<package>. is this a bug? if yes, against which project should i file the bug?
<wgrant> bdrung: Which MPs in particular?
<lifeless> lucas: I don't know, sorry.
<lifeless> lucas: but, separately, *all* ubuntu lists are meant to be on l.u.c anyway
<bdrung> wgrant: for example https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/lucid/qemu-kvm/memleak-fix/+merge/28645
<lifeless> bdrung: it will be because lucid is released, I suspect.
<lifeless> bdrung: please file a bug
<bdrung> lifeless: against which project?
<lifeless> launchpad-code
<lifeless> it would make sense to me that you be able to retarget it to lucid-proposed, or maverick, as appropriate.
<wgrant> Right, there's a known issue with that. You can't easily propose against lucid-proposed, because it doesn't have a branch until it has its first change.
<wgrant> I don't think anybody knows the right way to solve this for UDD.
<lifeless> so, a) file a bug
<bdrung> wgrant: my problem is, that these merge proposals will be shown in the sponsors list
<bdrung> lifeless: opened bug #612391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 612391 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Cannot change status for merge proposals that target a released series (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612391
<lifeless> thanks
<bdrung> lifeless: np - that's my part to get it fixed
<jeremiah> So launchpad is open in the sense that I can run a separate instance, correct?
<bdrung> yes
<jeremiah> I'd like to build AMR v7 debs - that should be no problem correct?
<jeremiah> i.e. I understand there are some particular binary blobs from various vendors, i.e. Freescale et. al.
<bdrung> isn't an own instance of launchpad an overkill for that?
<jeremiah> bdrung: Yeah, maybe.
<jeremiah> The thing is, we'd be setting it up for the GENIVI consortium
<bdrung> jeremiah: why not setup pbuilder or sbuild or something similar for that task?
<jeremiah> bdrung: sbuild might be the way to go
<jeremiah> The thing is, debian doesn't build for ARM v7
<jeremiah> And I thought that there was some secret sauce in launchpad or Ubuntu that enabled an ARM v7 build
<bdrung> jelmer: for what do they build?
<jeremiah> But I'm happy to be disabused of that notion
<lifeless> jeremiah: http://www.genivi.org/ ?
<jeremiah> lifeless: Yes.
<lifeless> jeremiah: you might want to talk with the lenovo folk
<jeremiah> bdrung: If you were asking me, Debian builds for ARM v4 and v5
<lifeless> jeremiah: they are putting a bunch of work into launchpad for deployments in the lenovo partners
<jeremiah> Lenovo?
<jeremiah> Hmm, didn't know that.
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> EBRAINFAIL
<jeremiah> :)
<jeremiah> ENOTENOUGHBACON
<lifeless> http://www.linaro.org/
<lifeless> linaro of course
<jeremiah> Ah, yeah, Linaro
<wgrant> jeremiah: There's nothing magical about Launchpad's build system at all.
<wgrant> It's just a hacked version of sbuild.
<wgrant> We build for v7 merely because Ubuntu's toolchain does.
<wgrant> Nothing to do with LP.
<jeremiah> wgrant: Ah, okay. Thanks.
<jeremiah> You can tell I am a tiny bit confused.
<jeremiah> So, what would I have to do to build ARM v7 sources?
<jeremiah> I can run sbuild locally, I'm kind of familiar with debian's toolchain
<jeremiah> So that shouldn't be an issue
<jeremiah> I just want to ascertain the delta between debian's ARM v5 toolchain and Ubuntu's ARM v7
<wgrant> I don't know. You'd have to ask the Ubuntu ARM or toolchain people.
<jeremiah> okay, is there a #ubuntu-arm channel?
<wgrant> There is indeed.
<jeremiah> w00t
<nigelb> wgrant: poke?
<wgrant> nigelb: Hi.
<nigelb> PM?
<wgrant> Sure.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: I suppose there is a problem with the diff-generating system again
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Howso?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubiquity/fix-492825
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: for some reason, it is scanning the branch from a long time and the merge proposal is also extracting diff from a long time
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: How long ago did you last push the branch?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: 5+ minutes
<wgrant> The lack of diff is probably because it hasn't been scanned yet.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: but, its scanning since the last 6 minutes or so
<wgrant> That's abnormally long, but not yet cause for panic.
 * bilalakhtar will ping wgrant if it keeps scanning for another 5 minutes
<spm> bilalakhtar: probably best not to ping wgrant, he can't actually fix anything directly[1]. :-)  [1] indirectly is a different issue
<wgrant> Right, I can only whinge at LOSAs. :P
<wgrant> Very loudly, mind you.
<spm> and we all have wrant on ignore; so win-win all round :-P
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: You pushed the branch up normally?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: yes
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: but, the branch is not in the same repo format as the one on which it is stacked
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: is that a cause of concern?
<spm> looks like the merge-proposal job has re-suffered bug 605772
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605772 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "merge-proposal-jobs is "hanging", apparently with nothing to do (affected: 1, heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605772
<wgrant> spm: really? That's not the main problem here.
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Yes, that branch is broken.
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: I'm surprised it even let you push it.
<spm> wgrant: it's been wheel spinning for about 2.5 hours.  may not be THE problem, but is a problem.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: see this paste
<spm> wgrant: oh dear, now it's working on one of yours. we're doomed.
<wgrant> spm: Heh.
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Which paste?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: just a minute, I paste it to pastebin
<wgrant> It seems to be 2a stacked on something non-richroot.
<wgrant> Which is not going to work.
<wgrant> spm: Ah, that explains why my MP mail is lagging too, I guess.
<spm> wgrant: probably
<spm> hrm. that /ignore thing doesn't seem to be working.... how odd.
<wgrant> Heh.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: spm: the paste is here http://pastebin.com/n0vkTCGg
<wgrant> It's probably a bzr bug that it let you do that.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: so, what should I do? delete branch and push again?
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: If you want the branch to be merged, you'll have to recreate it in another format.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: so I should push it, standalone this time?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: would that do it?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: g2g
<bilalakhtar> .quit
<wgrant> Well.
<wgrant> Handy.
<maxo> is there a way to grab code off launchpad without having to branch it using bazaar?
<maxb> Only if the project in question is making release tarballs available
<maxo> maxb: i'm trying to use bazaar, but where I work the ISA server is blocking it. I get - Unable to handle http code 407: Proxy Authentication Required ( The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy service is denied.  ) - which is strange, because I'm using Windows and generally it's set up so all software can get thru
<maxb> hmm. sounds like a weird evil microsoft issue :-)
<maxb> What's the exact URL you're branching?
<maxo> maxb: yes it's typical non-standardised evil microsoft stuff :-( was trying to get lp:xibo/1.0
<maxb> maxo: Right, it's possible the problem is in the xmlrpc request to resolve the lp: url rather than the bzr transfer itself
<maxb> You should try manually looking up the full name of the branch in the web UI and bzr branching http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~whatever/xibo/something
<maxo> maxb: yes I tried with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xibo-maintainers/xibo/halley/files but had the same problem
<maxb> uh
<maxb> no /files
<dolmen> Hi
<dolmen> I have a login problem: "Your account has been deactivated"
<dolmen> My account: <myircnick>@users.sourceforge.net
<dolmen> Any launchpad admins there?
<dolmen> Will I have more chance later? In which timezone are the LaunchPad admins?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Ursinha> hi dolmen
<Ursinha> I'll check
 * shadeslayer hugs jelmer
<shadeslayer> jelmer: dude... thanks :)
<jelmer> shadeslayer: you're welcome :-)
<shadeslayer> jelmer: now we can haz kde neon builds \o/
<shadeslayer> ( in case your a KDE fan :P )
<jetienne> q. how can i know the eta for a ppa build ?
<bigjools> jetienne: it tells you on the build page
<jetienne> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-etienne/+archive/neoip/+builds <- bigjools is this the 'build page' ?
<maxb> jetienne: Now click on an individual build
<jetienne> i386	4	 931 jobs (three days) <- ok :) i guess i wont know if my package is good anytime soon  :)
<maxb> jetienne: Actually, that's the time until the queue empties.
<maxb> Because some things in the queue may have different priority scores, its not necessarily a good guide when an individual build will happen
<maxb> although in this case, it seems accurate :-/
<jetienne> yep 3 boxs to build i386 is not a lot
<jetienne> 4
<maxb> They've all been stolen for Maverick alpha 3 testing
<Ursinha> dolmen, hi, still there?
<dolmen> yes
<dolmen> Ursinha: yes
<dolmen> Ursinha: I discovered I have the capability of ressetting my password. Unfortunately, I don't have access to my e-mail now (blocking proxy). Will have to try later.
<Ursinha> dolmen, so, here's what you need to do: go to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and do a request to reactivate the account
<Ursinha> ah
<Ursinha> ok, so, you can try that, and if you have no luck, file the question and I'll assign it to an admin
<shadeslayer> jelmer: err... it failed...
<jelmer> shadeslayer, it hasn't landed yet
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> jelmer: when will it? :)
<jelmer> shadeslayer: it should work with a local copy of bzr-svn, but launchpad hasn't rolled out the new release yet
<shadeslayer> ah so when lp rolls out a new release...
<jelmer> yep, that - that should be next week
<shadeslayer> awesome
<jetienne> q. if i uploaded one version into PPA, then deleted this version, can i upload the same version after that ?
<bigjools> jetienne: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<jetienne> bigjools: so everytime i upload a bogus package i have to artificially bump the version number ? which version format is ok for this ?
<shadeslayer> jelmer: no
<shadeslayer> err
<MichealH> I anyone having issues with Launchpad + emails?
<shadeslayer> bad tab complete
<MichealH> Lanchpad "sent" me a email and I havent gotten it
<shadeslayer> jetienne: ok usually : ~distro1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> jetienne: like ~lucid1~ppa1
<bigjools> jetienne: PPAs are not a build testing service, so I hope you're not having to upload many versions.  Ideally you will use pbuilder to test your package locally first.
<shadeslayer> or just ~ppa1
<jetienne> bigjools: and it does
<jetienne> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<bigjools> great
<shadeslayer> AND what bigjools said :)
<shadeslayer> jetienne: maybe its because of pkgbinarymangler
<jetienne> shadeslayer: well no other possibility to know if it is accepted and built, than to upload it
<shadeslayer> but we can only ascertain that after looking at build log
<MichealH> Launchpad was sending me email about verifying my PGP key but I havent had that email
<MichealH> Can anyone aswer my question?
<MichealH> Itwas a problem with my address... sorry
<jcastro> I think I broke lp.
<jcastro> I am trying to add a group to the ubuntu-beta-font-testing ppa
 * bigjools hides
<jcastro> oh wait, nm, it took the change
<jcastro> it was just angry
<sense> Could someone merge the account 'sense-ubuntu' with 'sense' manually for me? I've been trying to do it myself for several weeks now and it keeps timing out. It prevents me from associating my @ubuntu.com address with my main account.
<coffeedude> deryck, ping.
<michaelforrest1> Does launchpad OpenID support returning a user's email address to the authenticating service?
<maxb> IIRC, it does, but only to a list of sites which is administratively configured in the canonical login service
<sense> Another question: is the refusal of the WordPress plugin 'OpenID' (and that of many other websites) to recognise Launchpad as a valid OpenID provider a bug in those websites and plugins, or an error on Launchpad's side?
<maxb> Uh, can you give any more info on that?
<michaelforrest1> maxb: thanks
<michaelforrest1> what are the chances of getting a hash of the email out I wonder
<maxb> A hash?
<michaelforrest1> I just wanna show gravatars :)
<deryck> *sigh* my network connection hates me today.
<deryck> hi coffeedude.  What's up?
<maxb> Whilst we're talking about OpenID... anyone around who can explain what the exact relationship betweek login.launchpad.net and login.ubuntu.com is?
<sense> I think Launchpad is consuming the Ubuntu SSO.
<michaelforrest1> Yeah I think it's more of a branding thing
<michaelforrest1> we did a bit of user testing of Ubuntu One in the design team and launchpad was a bit unexpected when users were expecting Ubuntu stuff
<beuno> maxb, they share the same DB
<sense> I had to change my email address in the Ubuntu SSO before it was changed in Launchpad, even though I had changed my main contact email address there beforehand.
<fale> hi
<fale> I would like to learn more about private PPAs, is there a webpage with all the info?
<pmatulis> shouldn't the owner (reporter) be able to change bug status from 'won't fix' to something else?
<micahg> pmatulis: no
<micahg> pmatulis: just bug supervisors AFAIK
<Laney> Is it possible for mailing lists to not require subscription?
<Laney> or can certain addresses be whitelisted?
<jetienne> q. when i upload a source package with "Architecture: all", it is queued in i386 building.... isnt "all" meaning independant from arch ?
<bigjools> jetienne: it has to build on something, and we use i386 to build those
<jetienne> bigjools: ok
<Laney> no joy? Is LP unsuitable for such open mailing lists?
<Laney> Here we're after a list to set as maintainer for packages in Debian
<Laney> so the Debian archive/BTS/… has to be able to send it mail
<jetienne> when "maverick RELEASE" build gonna be over ?
<shadeslayer> jetienne: well.. we just uploaded the whole of KDE
<shadeslayer> so its going to be a while
<jetienne> shadeslayer: it was 3days this afternoon, it is 5days now
<shadeslayer> jetienne: oh thats the PPA
<shadeslayer> after alpha 3 some of the builders might be transfered to ppa's
<shadeslayer> *might*
<jetienne> shadeslayer: whena alpha3 is over ?
<shadeslayer> when it will be released?
<jetienne> shadeslayer: you got no schedule ?
<shadeslayer> jetienne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<shadeslayer> august 5th
<jetienne> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> so after that :P
<shadeslayer> right now im getting spammed by kde build failiures :P
<jetienne> :)
<[Dmitry]> hello
<[Dmitry]> How long does the application for removal of packages from the repository?
<[Dmitry]> I applied, but packages are still there. I need urgently to remove them
<[Dmitry]> For the package name here and there has not changed and build the beta version. In the end, everyone broke everything when  upgrade
<[Dmitry]> ...
<maxb> [Dmitry]: The packages should be removed from the indices, so that APT will not be aware of them, in ~20 minutes or so. They will not disappear from disk promptly
<sshaw> are the 32bit build machines down?
<sshaw> all my 32bit builds are set to build in 4 days
<[Dmitry]> :)
<sshaw> 64bit builds seem to be working
<beuno> sshaw, not down, just super busy
<sshaw> oh, I was really hoping it was down :(
<sshaw> that would been the queue wasn't sooo long ;)
<jacob> thanks to whoever just added more i386 ppa builders :D
<micahg> \o/ we have the PPA builders back
<[Dmitry]> wat?
<[Dmitry]> !?
<jacob> [Dmitry]: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<jacob> there are 20 i386 now instead of 7
<[Dmitry]> o_O
<[Dmitry]> Hooray!
<[Dmitry]> When you said that it would be more builders, I thought well, for 2 or 3. But 20. Thank
<geser> hopefully they stay long enough to help with the queue before they vanish again because the machine is needed for something else
<jacob> i'd imagine they'd be here until the queue is down quite a bit, it was previously at a 5 day wait earlier today
<[Dmitry]> geser: You want to say that this is not always be as many machines?
<jacob> there are more amd64 builders too, 13
<jacob> [Dmitry]: I've noticed the extra builders are usually brought online when the queue is backed up
<geser> the machines get rescheduled for other tasks as needed, apparently they are free currently for PPA builds
<james_w> jacob: post hoc ergo propter hoc :-)
<jacob> james_w: just making guesses :P
<ari-tczew> how can I import git to bzr?
<ari-tczew> create a mirror
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Which project?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: kadu
<wgrant> ari-tczew: https://edge.launchpad.net/kadu/+new-import
<ari-tczew> wgrant: ok, I choose Git field. What adress it require? git:// or http:// ?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: I'd use the former. But I think the latter works.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: former?
* Ursinha-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Try the git:// URL.
<jelmer> http URLs generally work but are significantly slower
<jelmer> also, because of the differences between web servers and the fact they're less widely used they have more issues.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: This foreign branch URL is already specified for the imported branch ~vcs-imports/kadu/master.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: look at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kadu/master
<wgrant> "Has submodules which bzr-git and bzr do not currently support."
<ari-tczew> :/
#launchpad 2010-08-03
<sebi`> hi, how would I delete/remove a project registered by me?
<thumper> sebi`: ask a question on Launchpad is the easiest trackable way
<thumper> sebi`: which project?
<sebi`> on launchpad? what do you mean?
<thumper> sebi`: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<thumper> sebi`: but if you tell me which, I could help
<sebi`> launchpad.net/frey is the project in question, I've discontinued it awhile ago (it's developed under a different name now and on a different site)
<sebi`> I've set the owner to the launchpad internals (so I believe...), that means, I can't really access anything there anymore :/
<sebi`> anyway, since the project site isn't needed anymore, I thought I could as well get rid of it
<thumper> sebi`: done
<sebi`> oh, thank you
<sebi`> also, out of curiousity, is Launchpad ever planning to support Git?
<sebi`> .. I guess not? :(
<thumper> sebi`: sorry, was distracted
<thumper> sebi`: at this stage there are no plans for native git support
<sebi`> thumper: oh, but you say native? does that mean there is some sort of a bazar<->git bridge?
<thumper> sebi`: yes there is
<thumper> sebi`: you can have a foreign mirror of git branches in bzr format
<sebi`> when I decided to abandon frey, I actually tried to maintain both the bazaar repository and the git repository, but that didn't work out so well (bzr kept appending .git* files, and other uncomfortable things)
<sebi`> nice, do you have a link or something similar with additional information?
<thumper> sebi`: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<sebi`> ah, thank you
<thumper> although reading that I can see it isn't entirely up to date
<sebi`> oh :(
<thumper> but in a good way
<thumper> ...
<thumper> kinda
<sebi`> okay
<sebi`> I think I'll just play around with my local bazaar/git servers, and try to figure out how the bridging-stuff works
<thumper> sebi`: well if you have a git branch hosted publicly
<thumper> sebi`: you can request a git import easily on the lp project
<thumper> sebi`: and just give the git location
<thumper> sebi`: and LP does the rest
<thumper> sebi`: it uses the bzr-git plugin
<sebi`> ah
<sebi`> neat, in that case I might consider registering the newly named project at launchpad then
<sebi`> thank you, thumper
<thumper> sebi`: np
<sebi`> thumper: project registered and import requested. that was much easier than expected :D
<sebi`> the importlog shows an error traceback, though
<bebo_mz> can any one help me in this W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 449F83829320B41C
<bilalakhtar> bebo_mz: run the command
<bilalakhtar> just a minute
<bebo_mz> ok
<bilalakhtar> sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<bilalakhtar> run this command ^^
<bebo_mz> what is my proplem
<wgrant> That's not the issue.
<wgrant> bebo_mz: How did you add the repository?
<bebo_mz> add what
<wgrant> The PPA.
<bebo_mz> some times by .deb
<bebo_mz>  bilalakhtar : that still the same
<bebo_mz> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 449F83829320B41C
<bilalakhtar> bebo_mz: Make sure you have the key in the apt keyring
<bilalakhtar> check
<bebo_mz> how that
<bilalakhtar> bebo_mz: open software source
<bilalakhtar> s
<bebo_mz> i open it now
<bebo_mz> and check in authentication
<bebo_mz> but i think there no pub key for lucid
<bebo_mz> i had fix it
<bebo_mz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1053126
<bebo_mz> i hope all of you enjoy it
<bebo_mz> and thanks for all
<bebo_mz> i have to go now
<sebi`> okay, apparently the import failed and I've received a Mail about this. How would I change the git location then?
<sebi`> also, the log doesn't really imply that the location is wrong, but rather that bzr-git isn't able to parse it properly
<maxb> sebi`: which import?
<sebi`> import of a git repository into my project
<thumper> sebi`: if you put the url into a browser, you can see it doesn't exist
<thumper> sebi`: I can easily update it if you give me the right link
<thumper> maxb: hi
<sebi`> thumper: that#s because github is expecting a git client, not a webbrowser
<sebi`> the refs url in the logs however works just fine
<sebi`> and it's the URL from the readonly HTTP git acces, so it *should* work
<sebi`> access, even
<thumper> hmm...
<sebi`> thumper: you're able to access the refs url, right?
<thumper> http://github.com/nebukadnezzar/mars.git/info/refs
<thumper> yes that works
<sebi`> exactly
<thumper> sebi`: jelmer should be along shortly, and he wrote bzr-git
<sebi`> the readonly url is just the repository URL with ".git" appended
<sebi`> okay
<thumper> sebi`: so when you see him, ask away
<sebi`> I will
<maxb> There is a more practical solution - just import over the git protocol. Which should be faster anyway
<sebi`> might be a try worth
 * maxb edits url
<sebi`> to git://github.com/nebukadnezzar/mars.git
<sebi`> thanks in advance, hehe :P
<maxb> Right, that works
<maxb> Something rather odd is going on that http did not
<sebi`> nice, yeah that worked
<sebi`> indeed
 * thumper remembers
<thumper> there is a bug with our version of bzr-git right now
<thumper> jelmer has landed a fix
<sebi`> the trunkpage still thinks that there is no repository for mars, though... :(
<thumper> to be rolled out at the next release
<sebi`> ooh nevermind, I forgot to link the branch
<sebi`> I presume bzr-git will automatically mirror all changes?
<maxb> everything on the HEAD branch
<sebi`> okay
<thopiekar> thank you for setting up more i386 builders!
<alkisg> Tuxpaint and tuxtype were demoted from main to universe in the Lucid cycle. As a result, the translations are missing, because they were stripped, supposedly to go to langpacks.
<alkisg> I think LP should somehow force a reupload of the packages being demoted, to prevent that problem. Should I file a bug against LP for this? Or just try to apply for an SRU for the affected packages?
<alkisg> (Bugs #572994 and #512285)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 572994 in tuxpaint (Ubuntu) "Unable to change the language in Tuxpaint (dup-of: 503919)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572994
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 503919 in Baltix "Translations missing in tuxpaint-data Ubuntu 10.04 package (affected: 10, heat: 43)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503919
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 512285 in tuxtype (Ubuntu) "Cannot change language (affected: 1, heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512285
<alkisg> Or at least the developers should be notified that each demotion should be accompanied by a dummy version bump?
<wgrant> alkisg: What do you mean by 'a reupload'?
<wgrant> It requires a full rebuild.
<alkisg> wgrant: my terminology might need improving, I mean that no source code needs to be changed, just a version bump + rebuild
<alkisg> I filed bug #612909 for soyuz, I hope that was the right thing to do.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 612909 in Soyuz "Packages demoted from main to universe lack the translations (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612909
<dpm> alkisg, in the meantime, do you think you could file a bug for each of the affected packages in Ubuntu, so that this could be fixed in a Stable Release Upload (SRU)? Here's an example of the same bug for ekiga -> bug 577067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 577067 in Ubuntu Translations "ekiga is in English (not localized / translated) in non-English system (affected: 5, heat: 30)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577067
<alkisg> dpm, is a separate bug required? (a bug already exist for each of those packages). If so, sure, I'd be glad to.
<alkisg> (see above for the bug links)
<dpm> alkisg, no separate bug needed if there already is one for each of the packages
<alkisg> Nice. So I should just subscribe ubuntu-sru team?
 * alkisg reads https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates ...
<dpm> alkisg, yes, but I'd also reword the bug description to be more in line with the guidelines on that wiki page
<alkisg> Thank you, will do that now.
<dpm> thank you!
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates mentions that I should upload the fixed package to lucid-proposed. Should I really go ahead and do that? (it's pretty safe as no source code is changed, just a version bump). Is it OK that my name will be there in the changelog (unless I somehow upload it unsigned?)
<shadeslayer> alkisg: not really the place to ask imo
<wgrant> alkisg: How else will the package get into the archive?
<alkisg> (it's a little out of topic now, but since it's just a yes/no question and I already have all the "history" above...)
<alkisg> shadeslayer: heh I was just writing that
<wgrant> But yes, #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu is more appropriate.
<shadeslayer> ^ was about to say that :P
<wgrant> Someone has to upload it to lucid-proposed. It might as well be used.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Be *you*.
<alkisg> wgrant: it's the first time I'm doing this, sorry for asking simple questions :)
<alkisg> OK, thanks, /me reads about uploading to -proposed...
<geser> does somebody know if those 290 i386 jobs in the "official" build queue will get build eventually? As I see sometimes all 3 i386 buildds idling while there are still jobs in the queue and new uploads seem to get a higher build priority
<bigjools> geser: the page has a bug
<bigjools> they're translations jobs that should be in the PPA queue
<bigjools> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/609904
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 609904 in Soyuz "BuilderSet.getBuildQueueSizes needs to consider virtualized=NULL as false (affected: 1, heat: 19)" [High,Triaged]
<fta> OOPS-1676ED2269
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1676ED2269
<ams_cs> hi all, I'm trying to work out why I'm not getting email notification from Launchpad. Does anybody know how to tell if email is being sent to a group address?
<ams_cs> I want https://launchpad.net/~codesourcery-linaro-list to recieve merge notifications from https://code.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro and send them to the CS mailing list, but it's not working. Any ideas?
<cody-somerville> ams_cs, You probably need to modify the team's subscription
<cody-somerville> ams_cs, its probably set up not to send any mail at all right now
<cody-somerville> ams_cs, or the mails are getting held up in moderation
<ams_cs> I can't check, because I don't own the group, but I believe lool set it up to do that
<cody-somerville> ams_cs, all e-mail sent to that group will be sent to gnu-linaro-tools@codesourcery.com
<ams_cs> cody-somerville: right, but I'm not seeing it, so either it's being swallowed elsewhere, or never sent in the first place
<cody-somerville> oh right, you're not a member of the team so you can't see the how the subscription is configured
<cody-somerville> you'll have to ping lool
<ams_cs> cody-somerville: yeah, I did that, but he's travelling, and suggested that somebody here would be able to determine the problem
<MTecknology> Any chance I can get a review of this? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jailkit/jailkit/debian
<MTecknology> hrm..
<MTecknology> This one is better :) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jailkit/jailkit/trunk
<jelmer> MTecknology, done
<micahg> lifeless: I have an editstatus oops if you want it
<MTecknology> jelmer: thanks :D
<mxpxpod> how do I get both backports and proposed as dependencies for my PPA?
<micahg> mxpxpod: on the PPA home page there should be an edit dependencies for something like that
<mxpxpod> micahg: right, but it looks like I can only select proposed or backports
<mxpxpod> not both
<bigjools> mxpxpod: you can't :(
<bigjools> file a bug about it, it's not too hard to fix
<mxpxpod> Does the "backports" option include all of the options above it?
<lool> ams_cs, cody-somerville: I just checked, and the team is sub-ed to "Email about all changes" for "Code review Level", on both branches
<lool> ams_cs: I really think you ought to check the mail server on the other side, I can provide you with approximate dates at which they reached my server
<ams_cs> lool: sure, but I don't have access, and the guy who does is unlikely to be out of bed yet, and is overworked anyway
<lool> ams_cs: Still, it's the likely the problem is on this side, since I get emails, and we confirmed the email address of the team
<lool> I can certainly see Launchpad send emails out
<ams_cs> lool: right, and have the same emails in my personal inbox
<ams_cs> lool: it's just the list copy that's missing
<lool> It certainly sounds like a mailing-list manager issue, not a Launchpad issue
<MTecknology> Isn't estimated wait time for builds supposed to down instead of up? From 6hr to 22hr to 1day seems kinda backward. :P
<MTecknology> It'd be coolk if we could donate resources for building. :)
<micahg> MTecknology: builders disappeared again
<MTecknology> micahg: oh, it's sad when that happens
<da> hi
<da> i not good english beei
<da> man
<micahg> lifeless: I have another distrotask timeout and I have the oops code, should I update my bug with the neew code?
<fta> micahg, yep, saw that too, that's sad. i'm now building my stuff on my own hardware as the ppas are no longer reliable. i'll tell the complaining users there's nothing i can do for them anymore and that they should suffer endlessly with agonizing ppas
<MTecknology> grr... I built a package in launchpad, it's published - but I can't install it
<MTecknology> and now I see why..
<ari-tczew> is launchpad got a bug in assigning?
<deryck> ari-tczew, are you trying to assign a bug to someone other than yourself?
<micahg> ari-tczew: no, only bug supervisors can assign to others, or one can assign to onesself
<deryck> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/assigning-bugs-to-someone-else-or-not
<ari-tczew> deryck, micahg: I want to assign someone else than me
<micahg> ari-tczew: you can't do that
<ari-tczew> once I could do it. now it doesn't work
<micahg> ari-tczew: see the link that deryck posted
<deryck> ari-tczew, is this your project on Launchpad?
<ari-tczew> deryck: no
<deryck> hi micahg.  :-)
<ari-tczew> hmmm, maybe it's good idea.
<deryck> ari-tczew, yeah, so you no longer can do this.  See the blog post
<micahg> hi deryck :)
<ari-tczew> it's prevent bug from newbies
<deryck> ari-tczew, plus, you really shouldn't assign a bug to someone to get their attention.  You're committing them to work on a bug that they may not be able to work on.
<deryck> this is open to abuse
<ari-tczew> I myself once did mistakes like assign to latest uploader for merge. I've been didn't familiar with procedures :P
<micahg> which is why you fixed it deryck :)
<deryck> exactly :-)
<micahg> ari-tczew: you shouldn't be assigning to uploaders
<micahg> you can subscribe someone if you think they have an interest in the bug
<ari-tczew> micahg: it's history!~
<lifeless> micahg: yes please
<micahg> lifeless: I trusted my gut and filed it :)
<micahg> lifeless: BTW, I updated my old bug, and now distrotask seems to be unusable in stable bug 609012
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 609012 in Launchpad Bugs "+distrotask timeout (affected: 1, heat: 21)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609012
<ari-tczew> last time +related-software gives timeout
<micahg> lifeless: ^^
<ari-tczew> micahg: hmm?
<micahg> ari-tczew: he's on a performance kick at the moment
<ari-tczew> micahg: who?
<micahg> ari-tczew: lifeless.
<lifeless> micahg: hi, sorry, morning email blitz
<micahg> lifeless: ari-tczew is having a timeout issue with +related-software
 * micahg doesn't know where that belongs
<ari-tczew> micahg: ah! you mean about user. I thought that you're commenting situation
<lifeless> ari-tczew: when you get a timeout
<lifeless> ari-tczew: please file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug and include the OOPS code
<ari-tczew> lifeless: when I'm on a user's profil and click on Related software and packages
<ari-tczew> what's the OOPS?
<lifeless> ari-tczew: theres a long story behind this, but doing that gives our process a real thing to hook into and fix
<lifeless> ari-tczew: it should be in the text of the error page
<micahg> lifeless: BTW, I updated my old bug, and now distrotask seems to be unusable in stable bug 609012 <--- from above as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 609012 in Launchpad Bugs "+distrotask timeout (affected: 1, heat: 21)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609012
<lifeless> micahg: for your distrotask thing - you can see stuarts comment, the page needs to be tuned
<micahg> lifeless: I know, but I'm adding urgency since stable is currently unusable :)
<lifeless> micahg: what do you mean by stable ?
<micahg> lifeless: lp.net, not edge
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> so, lp.net has a higher timeout limit. And *more timeouts*
<lifeless> so, if edge doesn't work, its very unlikely lp.net will
<micahg> lifeless: well, most things I get working if I disable edge, didn't help for +distrotask
<lifeless> micahg: I've got graphs for this ;)
<lifeless> production has about 10 times the timeouts edge does
<micahg> lifeless: I believe you, I'm just telling you my experience with using edge primarily
<lifeless> its also slower - compare https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug vs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug :)
<lifeless> micahg: sure, I appreciate that.
<lifeless> ari-tczew: could you take a screen shot of the error page you get ?
<ari-tczew> lifeless: no problem, give me 5 minutes
<lifeless> ari-tczew: I know LP is slow, sorry! :P
<micahg> lifeless: any performance improvents with next week's rollout?
<ari-tczew> lifeless: haha, I mean that I need to finish something :P
<lifeless> micahg: yeah
<micahg> that's good
<lifeless> micahg: in particular filebug
<micahg> yeah, that's a nasty one for people because back doesn't work as opposed to +distrotask
<lifeless> micahg: which has been my pet project, but I've seen other timeout fixes go through
<micahg> I was trying to keep an eye on fixes for a while, but I don't have time anymore, I just scan the titles for stuff that affects me now
<lifeless> heh, yeah - and I hope we'll make it harder still (by doing more stuff :))
<josh_k> who do I hassle to get private branches on my fancy $$PAID$$ LP Project?
<lifeless> I think any losa can do that, though I'm not totally sure.
<lifeless> bac: I know you've handed this off - but can you confirm process : once the project has a voucher, losas can do the rest ?
<josh_k> any way I can easily tell who;s a losa?
<bac> lifeless: that should be the case.  it's really better to ask mrevell or me, instead of a losa
<bac> josh_k: what project ?
<josh_k> bac: thanks! https://edge.launchpad.net/project-0823
<ari-tczew> lifeless: where you would see uploaded screenshot?
<wgrant> lamont: Around?
<lifeless> ari-tczew: anywhere you like
<lifeless> ari-tczew: e.g. http://imagebin.org/
<ari-tczew> lifeless: what do you want to see in image? only web browser?
<ari-tczew> full desktop items
<lifeless> just the error page you get
<ari-tczew> lifeless: http://imagebin.org/108004
<lifeless> ari-tczew: see where it says Error ID:
<lifeless> ari-tczew: after that is the OOPS code
<ari-tczew> lifeless: it's black magic for me
<lifeless> in your case it is OOPS-1676D1946
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1676D1946
<lifeless> ari-tczew: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bhavi/+related-software may work better, the page has been improved in the next release
<ari-tczew> lifeless: when will be next release?
<lifeless> 12th august
<lifeless> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<ari-tczew> lifeless: so do you propose use edge version?
<lifeless> ari-tczew: it may work better for you
<ari-tczew> lifeless: are you sure that this issue will be fixed in next release?
<josh_k> bac: btw, looks like I'm all private now
<josh_k> thanks! :)
<lifeless> ari-tczew: no I'm not
<lifeless> ari-tczew: if you try the edge page and it works then that is a good sign that it may be fixed.
<ari-tczew> ok
<mwhudson> ooo my recipe build might actually build today!
<wgrant> mwhudson: Have you applied the 2-3x buildd-manager inefficiency factor?
<mwhudson> wgrant: not so specifically
<mwhudson> wgrant: but it said 17 hours 24 hours ago and says 3 hours now
<wgrant> True.
#launchpad 2010-08-04
<lamont> wgrant: sorta here, passing through on the way to bed
<wgrant> lamont: I'd like your blessing for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/multi-arch-builders
<wgrant> lamont: master + slave changes to allow the master to tell the slave which arch to be. At the moment the switch is manual, though.
<wgrant> When you have a moment to look at it, that would be great.
<lamont> wgrant: when I dig through the backlog tomorrow, I'll add that to the things to look at this week
<lamont> thanks muchly - this would be a good thing for all of us
 * lamont sleeps
<wgrant> lamont: Thanks. LP 10.08 freezes on Friday, so it would be nice to have your blessing before then, if it's feasible.
<lamont> I'll see what I can do.. digging out from 7 workdays gone, and stuff to have done before I travel again on saturdya
<lamont> but I WANT this, so we'll see what can be made to fit in the day
<bilalakhtar> shadeslayer: Hi, join #omg!ubuntu!
<igi> hello
<igi> i have some problem lately posting bug, related to referrer headers
<igi> can anyone support me?
<bpeel> can I make a package in a PPA that depends on packages in other people's PPAs ?
<bpeel> or maybe I can just copy their packages into my ppa ?
<bigjools> bpeel: click on the "Edit PPA dependencies" link
<bigjools> and on the next page you can add someone else's PPA
<bpeel> bigjools: oh neat, thanks
<lamont> wgrant: merge conflict with top of /devel atm, but otherwise looks reasonably sane, assuming it's been locally tested and all that
<wgrant> lamont: True. Conflict resolved.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<lamont> this would help greatly for swapping ppa builders around
<wgrant> Exactly.
<lamont> though the next step is that list of valid architectures for the DB
<wgrant> Yep.
<lamont> before that, I'll need to go through the builders and note which ones can never do 64-bit in the descriptions'
<wgrant> I was thinking you could just update the display names with the real archs, yeah.
<wgrant> I'm not sure whether having a list of supported architectures is best, or whether we should be able to declare compatibility between processors.
<lamont> it's possible, I suppose, that we would have at least one builder that was amd64-only, though I'm having some challenges picturing when we would want that
<wgrant> lamont: Right.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<philip_stoev> guys, do you particularily care about the size of the files being uploaded as attachments to bug reports?
<philip_stoev> I mean, Launchpad accepts attachment sizes into the tens of megabytes, are you OK with people uploading such attachments routinely?
<deryck> philip_stoev, we have to allow large file uploads because of some of the files apport uploads to bugs it reports.
<deryck> we could perhaps restrict large uploads to apport, though.
<deryck> philip_stoev, do you have a concern about this?  Or just wondering?
<philip_stoev> deryck: I am doing QA for the Maria project, which is a MySQL clone. So, I may need to file say a maximum of a dozen or so bugs a month with 100Mb attachments each
<philip_stoev> deryck: and I wanted to know in advance if it will be OK with you, so that it does not turn out that we will need to delete attachments after the fact
<deryck> philip_stoev, shouldn't be a problem.
<philip_stoev> deryck: thanks
<deryck> np
<keith2392> Anyone having trouble pushing change to Launchpad?
<jelmer> keith2392: It's working fine here for me, although staging appears to be down.
<jelmer> keith2392: We're looking into what's going on with staging.
<keith2392> jelmer: What does staging affect?
<keith2392> I was able to push to my development branch just now with a problem, but am unable to push changes to our main trunk
<keith2392> also noticed that source-code viewing is not functioning on lp.net
<jelmer> keith2392: It's a test environment that can be used for demos, etc. It does not affect what you would be doing if you're not explicitly connecting to staging.
<keith2392> at least for our project,
<keith2392> ah okay. That should not affect us then
<jelmer> keith2392: Are you getting an error pushing to trunk, or a timeout?
<keith2392> oh wait
<keith2392> it is working again
<keith2392> strange,
<keith2392> What was happening,
<keith2392> was that it would begin the push, get to 29/45K, and then stall there until I forced it to cancel
<keith2392> even after waiting 5 minutes
<keith2392> I would then have to do bzr break-lock.. trying again would have the same result
<keith2392> Perhaps it was just a temporary server issue..
<lamont> wgrant: there's a part of me that wants the slave to notice what architectures it's capable of, and report that to the master.  another part of me wants to punch the first part in the face, though
<oubiwann> bac: ping (maybe you're at lunch now...)
<lamont> wgrant: the uploader's habit of stopping the world for eternities angers me.
<mxpxpod> I've been noticing that some PPA owners are uploading with ~10.04 instead of ~lucid... when did that change go into effect and why can't I find documentation on it?
<micahg> mxpxpod: it's subjective
<mxpxpod> micahg: I figured both work ;) I was confused for a bit, though
<wgrant> lamont: I believe jelmer has a fix for that.
<jelmer> I do.
<lamont> that fix will make me most happy
<jenkins> why are pages such as https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+settings change able by anyone? Also is it possible to get e-mails when they are changed?
<jenkins> and who chnaged the settings
<wgrant> jenkins: They're not changeable by anyone.
<jenkins> wgrant: what is the requirement to change them, before I was a group admin i could do it
<wgrant> jenkins: You need to be in the owning team or a Launchpad Translations admin.
<jenkins> so i guess its only possible to make it more restrictive by restricting the team entry? it keeps getting changed and we don't know who by.
<jenkins> 448 members in the team
<wgrant> Why does such a huge team own a project?
<jenkins> thats just the way it has worked out, we are a popular team.
<wgrant> It may indicate that your structure needs a rethink.
<jenkins> is it possible to change it so that all those people can contribute but have a smaller team that owns it?
<wgrant> In general, yes. What privileges do they need?
<wgrant> It's not completely flexible, but it's not too bad.
<jenkins> to be able to translate and push to branches
<wgrant> Branch access is completely unrelated to the project owner.
<wgrant> Anybody can push a branch, and they can write to an existing branch if they're in the team that owns it.
<jenkins> thats what i thought, would it be the maintainer field on here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual that changes?
<wgrant> For Translations, have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/PermissionPolicies
<wgrant> Yes, I believe so.
<wgrant> The owner has privileges to change project metadata, basically. If only a few people need to do that, only a few people should be the maintainer.
<wgrant> Normal contributions do not require those privileges.
<jenkins> right thanks very much wgrantI will have a look and suggest a change
#launchpad 2010-08-05
<micahg> bac: the PPA builders seem to have an issue picking up builds
<spm> micahg: they look happy to me atm? what leads you to believe things aren't well?
<micahg> spm: ah, so they do, almost all the PPA builders were idle
<spm> ahh *that* one. right. lovely.
<micahg> spm: I saw some notes in from lp-dev list that says that might go away soon
<spm> I'd believe it. I know jules gets even more irritated by these then we all do :-)
<Sia-> hi
<Sia-> any one from roseta her?
<Sia-> i need to upload .po but does n't accepted :(
<russ> hello, is there any way to get help with a login problem for a paid canonical support contract?
<lifeless> I'm sure there is
<lifeless> lets see
<lifeless> I've just pinged our support department , should get someone to pop in here and give you a hand soon
<lifeless> have you tried ringing the helpdesk?
<russ> It appears they won't return my call.
<lifeless> thats most unusual
<russ> One would think they might make an exception about the "core support hours" BS for a new user who can't even access the online system
<lifeless> please tell me what has been happening
<russ> ok here is the situation
<russ> I bought a ubuntu desktop support contract 2 days ago
<russ> I received a "Welcome to Canonical Global Support Services" email immediately
<russ> it made reference to an "invitation email" that I did not receive
<russ> (at this point, I should mention I formerly had a support contract that expired last year)
<russ> I sent a note back to the person named in the welcome message and she gave me alternate instructions
<russ> but ... when I go to landscape.canonical.com I am redirected to landscape.canonical.com/complete-new-user and after entering my information, I get a response "Person with that email already exists."
<russ> that sums it up
<lifeless> and with the phone call thing, whats happening there?
<russ> I get a message that says they are too busy to come to the phone, and to save me long distance charges (calling their toll-free number), please leave a message.
<russ> And then pointing out that if my support contract is not a 24/7 account and it's after hours, they will not call back
<russ> so far, that's the truth - I called about 3 hours ago
<lifeless> ok
<russ> The person I corresponded with is Nelia de Carvalho
<lifeless> please bear with me a couple of minutes
<lifeless> its rather late in Montreal
<russ> aha
<russ> it'sa global operation and I never know where any of these people are
<russ> but it's also rather early in England
<lifeless> as far as I know, support are still all in Montreal, using on-call and rotations to cover customers around the world
<russ> do you work for Canonical?
<lifeless> yes
<russ> nice to be able to get you "live" then - where are you?
<lifeless> me, I live in New Zeaand
<russ> excellent
<russ> I guess a phone call is out of the question then :-)
<lifeless> well, I don't know anything about the mechanics of the system you're having trouble logging into
<russ> by any chance is there an irc channel that connects with the support staff?
<lifeless> so I'm currently looking through our internal wiki to see if I can find someone a) awake, and b) knowledgable that can help you
<russ> excellent, guess we need both a and b
<lifeless> what tz are you in ?
<russ> interesting question. The true fact is that I am in California.
<russ> but I'd rather be in New Zealand (at least for my support hours!)
<lifeless> so, if I can't find someone soon, I will have run out of reasonable options : AIUI desktop contracts are not 24x7 contracts, so it would be unreasonable for me to ring the on-call person directly; I want to help you get logged in, but - as above I can't directly help with that.
<russ> thank you for trying
<russ> now to the point of what is reasonable:
<russ> I think it would be reasonable for the on-call person to help with this problem since I have not been able to gain access to any part of the service I purchased and presumably the clock is ticking
<russ> second, with my previous contract, I had Canonical's explicit agreement that I could make my 8 core support hours start at 5 pm and run to 1 am
<lifeless> have you mentioned that in the message you left on the support voice mail ?
<lifeless> I would imagine it to have carried over on your account in fact; and we don't know why they have not called you back.
<russ> no i did not, but on the other hand I am still trying to get that point straightened out
<lifeless> If I can make a suggestion.
<russ> certainly - ?
<lifeless> Leave another message, and include that detail - that you're a returning customer with an agreed variation on 'standard hours'.
<lifeless> There may be someone around in an hour or so who can shed some light on why you didn't get that meail
<russ> That's a good idea. I will do that.
<russ> Have you heard of such a deviation before?
<lifeless> we're making a guess about why you haven't heard back from them, and the guess could be wrong - but its worth addressing that point in case the guess is right.
<russ> I agree.
<lifeless> on when the standard hours are? No, but that doesn't mean anything, as I'm not in the support department - I don't hear *anything* :)
<mwhudson> i /think/ it's part of the deal to get to decide when your own core hours are -- imagine a customer based in nz! -- but i'm not in the support group either...
 * thumper agrees with y'all
<ajmitch> though it's not like there are actually people in NZ, right?
<lifeless> nobody here but us chickens
<russ> lifeless I just left a message on the support line as you suggested. We shall see.
<mwhudson> ajmitch: one hear's rumours
<mwhudson> man
<mwhudson> how did that apostrophe get there
<lifeless> russ: I'm popping out to my local supermarket, but I'll be back before long and am keen to know if you get a callback.
<thumper> mwhudson: muscle memory
<russ> ok thanks for your help and I will be sure to post a message if I get a call
<russ> apostrophes turn up in the weirdest places
<sensae> Hello. I'm trying to move a project from github to launchpad. It's fully imported. Is there any way I can create series milestones and assign them to old releases?
<thumper> sensae: probably not automagically
<sensae> thumper: I only have about 4 point releases, I'm trying to do it by hand but I'm still figuring out launchpad.
<thumper> sensae: release management isn't something I have a lot of experience with
<thumper> sensae: releases and milestones are connected to series
<thumper> sensae: the project will have a 'trunk' series initially
<thumper> sensae: do you want your releases of 'trunk' or something else?
<thumper> sensae: 'trunk' is the development focus
<sensae> thumper: I've already pushed two branches, trunk and unstable, and created two series, trunk for stable releases and unstable for development
<thumper> sensae: ok, is unstable set as the development focus?
<thumper> sensae: which project?
<sensae> thumper: yes, https://launchpad.net/munchlife
<thumper> sensae: if you go to  https://launchpad.net/munchlife/stable
<thumper> sensae: scroll down slightly, there is create milestone and create release
<sensae> thumper: Are milestones tied to a specific revision when you 'release' them, or is it just a loose target to assign bugs and blueprints to?
<thumper> relatively loose right now
<sensae> thumper: Ah. Thanks for the help. Launchpad seems rather.. unique in the series/milestone approach.
<thumper> :)
<michaelh1> Afternoon.  How can I get all of the bug_tasks, open or closed, on a project using launchpadlib?
<michaelh1> project.searchTasks() is OK, but what should I supply for the status parameter to get all bugs ever?
<wgrant> michaelh1: use the 'searchTasks' method, and give the list of all statuses.
<wgrant> michaelh1: Also note that duplicate bugs are omitted by default; you'll need to say omit_duplicates=False
<michaelh1> What should I use for the list of all statuses?  I currently have 'all = "New, Incomplete (with response), Incomplete (without response), Incomplete, Opinion, Invalid, Won't Fix, Expired, Confirmed, Triaged, In Progress, Fix Committed, Fix Released".split(', ')
<michaelh1> ...but that's fragile
<wgrant> I'm not sure there's a better way at the moment.
<wgrant> There should probably be a bug for that./
<michaelh1> LP 613713
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 613713 in launchpadlib "Provide a way of fetching all bug_tasks on a project (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613713
<michaelh1> Ta.
<michaelh1> Is there a way of forcing launchpadlib to use HTTP?  I'm doing a lot of queries and running into LP 522957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 522957 in launchpadlib "please hold https connection open (affected: 3, heat: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522957
<michaelh1> HTTP might establish quicker than HTTPS...
<wgrant> Launchpad will just redirect you to HTTPS if you try that.
<michaelh1> Ah :)  I thought it might
<sensae> How can I compare two branches to see where the commits differ?
<thumper> sensae: bzr help missing
<sensae> thumper: thanks
<sensae> This is odd. I've created three milestones, but on this page https://launchpad.net/munchlife/stable it lists 1.0 three times. When I click "View milestones" it shows the three different milestones properly
<sensae> Is this a bug?
<wgrant> It is indeed a bug.
<wgrant> It looks fine for me, so it's probably a caching issue specific to your user.
<sensae> Ah alright, I just won't worry about it.
<wgrant> sensae: If you refresh the page, do you now see 6 of the 1.0 milestone?
<sensae> wgrant: Yup.
<sensae> wgrant: Logging out it displayed properly. Logging back in it's the same.
<wgrant> sensae: Yeah, it should magically be fine again in about 40 minutes.
<wgrant> When the cache expires.
<wgrant> I am trying to track down the bug now.
<sensae> wgrant: lol alright.
<sensae> Launchpad takes some getting used to, but I kind of like the looser 'milestone/series' paradigm vs working in github.
<lifeless> what does github require ?
<wgrant> sensae: Can you upload a screenshot somewhere?
<sensae> lifeless: You can't really make arbitrary milestones and releases, they're just tied to tags.
<sensae> wgrant: sure
<sensae> wgrant: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7619/screenshotseriesstablem.png
<wgrant> sensae: Thanks.
<sensae> wgrant: np
<MTecknology> Is there a limit to how much you can pull/push branches?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> your bandwidth
<lifeless> we cannae break the laws of physics
<russ> lifeless just wanted to let you know I did not get a call back from the Canonical support team.  It's been more than two hours now.
<lifeless> russ: thanks, I've just sent an email off to the support team lead, so they will know about it when they get up
<russ> lifeless thanks. I may have to take a day off of work because of this unreasonable support hours position taken by Canonical.
<lifeless> russ: we don't know the cause - It may be as simple as having a problem with your phone number.
<lifeless> russ: neverthess, I sure hope they make contact with you soon
<StarQuake> hello, just wanted to let you know the staging server isn't working since yesterday evening
<spm> StarQuake: ta; it's had some pretty major updates lately; and is currently doing a staging-restore. with any luck it should live again in the 15-45 minutes.
<spm> in the *next* 15-45...
<StarQuake> spm, okay thanks!!
<Sia-> hello no body is her
<Sia-> i'm waiting 3 dayes for approval our .po file
<Sia-> if you r so ... to answer the people why you host the translation groups
<Sia-> helooooo
<henninge> Easy, Sia-
<henninge> insulting people you don't know won't get you anywhere in live
<henninge> and insulting people you *do* know is even worse ...
<Sia-> henninge, srry, but i have the same theater with your import system every new version from wordpress
<henninge> Sia-: Then something needs to be fixed about them because approval should not be needed every time again.
<Sia-> no
<Sia-> because the po is not created by launchpad
<Sia-> is created by http://translate.wordpress.org
<henninge> Sia-: Which are the imports you are talking about?
<Sia-> wordpress
<henninge> Sia-: can you copy the URL to make sure wer are looking at the same thing?
<Sia-> http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/3.0.x/ckb/default
<Sia-> the .po file is downloaded and i'll upload it her https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/3.0/+pots/wordpress/ckb/+upload
<henninge> Sia-: I'll look at it in a minute
<Sia-> ok i upload it now agian
<Sia-> again*
<Sia-> henninge, https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/3.0/+imports
<henninge> Sia-: wait till I have looked at it. I am in a phone call atm.
<Sia-> ok thnx
<Sia-> henninge, as i said i receive again iport problem with the same story
<hrw> hi
<hrw> Blueprint page can have bugs linked and I make a use of it. But there is no sign of bug status there so I have to check all >20 bugs one by one or remember their status. Does it have a sense to report wishlist bug for it?
<henninge> Sia-: Sorry, call was longer than expected. Looking now.
<Sia-> henninge, thnx but how can i now is imported because i receive import error
<Sia-> now ==know
<henninge> Sia-: you said you downloaded this file from Launchpad, then worked on it, now you want to upload it again, right?
<Sia-> downloaded from translate.wordpress.org
<henninge> Ah
<henninge> Sia-: The current error "File was not exported from Launchpad." is because you did not choose "Imported translation" when you uploaded the file.
<Sia-> ok should try again?
<henninge> Yes, please.
<Sia-> henninge, done
<henninge> jtv: shouldn't the gardner approve an import like this? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/wordpress/3.0/+imports
<henninge> jtv: or does it trip on the file name?
<jtv> henninge: the gardener's having a problem at the moment.
<henninge> jtv: but should it approve it normally?
<jtv> henninge: it's one of those cases where setting the potemplate or a pofile for an entry makes it clash with an older entry that already has the potemplate or pofile set (and to the same value).
<jtv> henninge: that one is auto-approved only if the upload's path matches the existing POFile path (which we can't edit anywhere in the UI).
<henninge> jtv: is it? There aren't any other files in the queue.
<jtv> Oh, or if it's uploaded to the right POFile.
<henninge> jtv: it is AFAICT
<jtv> henninge: actually, uploading to the right POFile should set the template/language but probably not the state.
<henninge> jtv: yes, that's all that happens at upload time. But as we have that information, shouldn't it be happily approved automatically?
<henninge> by the gardener?
<jtv> henninge: only if the pofile matches
<jtv> wow, frightening storm starting here
<jtv> I may lose power/connectivity
<henninge> "pofile path"
<jtv> Dark as Mordor
<henninge> ooooo
<henninge> jtv: you mean "if the pofile *path* matches" ?
<henninge> Sia-: I can approve the uplaod easily, I am just trying to figure out why it is not happening automatically.
<Sia-> ok thnx
<jtv> henninge: yes, in this case, the upload's path must match exactly that which is stored in the POFile I think.
<henninge> jtv: yes, that would explain it. I'll find out what that file name is.
<jtv> henninge: bit busy tying stuff down… some furniture tried to go over the edge here.  If I hurry I can probably still recover some stuff that fell off.
<jtv> It's in the street—on the wrong side of the building.  Wet walk.  :(
<henninge> Good luck, jtv!
<Sia-> ok approved?
<jtv> henninge: back, and back to looking at the buildfarm issue :)
<henninge> Sia-: yes, approved ;)
<Sia-> thnx alot
<Sia-> i see in the list 1 item need review from me, but can't click it or is no more this option need review in the dropdown list
<henninge> Sia-: What do you mean? It says "Approved" for me.
<LucidFox> How long does it usually take for new Launchpad mailing lists to get into service?
<LucidFox> I created one and it got approved, but its archive page displays an empty Apache index
<maxb> LucidFox: when the first email happens
<LucidFox> Ah, makes sense
<LucidFox> Right, it happened!
<esteve> mrevell: hi, you there?
<mrevell> Hi esteve
<esteve> mrevell: we agreed to move to launchpad, but the trac transition scares the shit out of us :-)
<esteve> mrevell: I found this https://edge.launchpad.net/trac-launchpad-migrator, is it in any way "official" or supported by canonical?
<mrevell> esteve, Hey, it's great to hear you're moving over :) The migrator is sort of official. It's developed and maintained by Graham, one of the Launchpad bugs team. (He's on vacation this week, otherwise I'd ping him now.)
<mrevell> esteve, I'm certain we can help you with a smooth transition, though.
<esteve> mrevell: great, thanks!
<esteve> mrevell: once I have the xml file, do I just send it to you? The project is proprietary, so I'm afraid we can't post it as a question against malone
<mrevell> hey deryck, could esteve do what he describes above ^^^^? He's thinking of using Graham's trac migrator.
<deryck> mrevell, I don't see anything described above, except just "do I just send it to you."  Just logged in.
<deryck> hi esteve
<mrevell> deryck, Yeah, that's pretty much it. Basically, can esteve send us the xml file directly and have us import it?
<esteve> deryck: hi!
<deryck> mrevell, ah, ok.  Yes, definitely.
<deryck> esteve, mrevell -- CC me please, and I'll have someone take a look at it.
<esteve> awesome :-)
<Sia-> henninge, you see her https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/3.0 for example is 3 item under Needs Review by Kurdish Sorani, how can i approve them?
<henninge> Sia-: start here, let me look. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/wordpress/3.0/+pots/wordpress
<LucidFox> Is it possible to enable non-team-members to send emails to a Launchpad mailing list?
<henninge> Sia-: you can click on the "3" and it will show you the strings.
<Sia-> oh yes, thnx you r the best
<LucidFox> I tried sending one from a different email account, and apparently Launchpad silently ate it
<Sia-> henninge, but i can't approve it :( or edit it
<henninge> D
<henninge> Sia-: Can you usually do that?
<Sia-> yes because i'm a team leader and creator
<henninge> I just saw. Hm.
<henninge> Sia-: what are sou seeing?
<LucidFox> Okay, let me phrase it differently
<LucidFox> is it possible to enable emails from non-Launchpad-users?
<LucidFox> to mailing lists
<henninge> LucidFox: I think not. sinzui?
<LucidFox> Blimey!
<mrevell> thanks deryck
<LucidFox> See, the thing is
<Sia-> brb henninge 10 min srry
<deryck> mrevell, np
<LucidFox> I want to set the mailing list as the administrative contact for a wordpress.com blog, but it requires a confirmation email - which the list eats because donotreply@wordpress.com is not a Launchpad user.
<mrevell> LucidFox, That's an interesting one. I've just been trying to think through different ways in which you could solve that but I can't think of anything that would. bac do you have any ideas to help LucidFox? ^^^^^^
<LucidFox> Well
<jetienne> my ppa package will start to build 'in 50min' for the last 2h :) im not sure i get the highest priority somehow :)
<LucidFox> Actually never mind
<LucidFox> even if I get WordPress to approve it, it will still eat emails from people sending it through the WordPress link
<bigjools> jetienne: the estimates are not that accurate, it's very hard to get it right.  Also, as you guessed, some people can jump the queue.
<Sia--> srry henninge i was disconnected.
<Sia--> i found it and thnx again for everything
<henninge> Sia--: You are welcome!
 * henninge goes to lunch
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ricotz> hello, is there currently a problem with importing translations from branches?
<ricotz> the import seems not to work - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/docky/+imports
<Quintasan> jelmer: hi there, any progress on Bug #579491? Can I somehow help you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 579491 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix (affected: 3, heat: 20)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491
<jelmer> Quintasan, hi
<jelmer> Quintasan: That bug has been fixed, but the fix hasn't been rolled out yet (it will be with the next release of launchpad)
<Quintasan> and when would that be?
<jelmer> the dates should be on the launchpad blog
<Quintasan> urgh
<jelmer> Quintasan: alternatively, you can run bzr-svn locally
<Quintasan> jelmer: well, we need to test our recipes on launchpad
<Quintasan> locally it goes well
<shadeslayer> jelmer: btw who can i talk to about a bug in recipes? the {debupstream} variable doesnt seem to pick up epoch's from changelogs
<jelmer> shadeslayer: James Westby (james_w), or at least he should be able to tell you who to talk to instead.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> james_w: hi there
<jelmer> shadeslayer: Although I think that's actually correct behaviour, the epoch is not part of the upstream version.
<shadeslayer> jelmer: err.. really?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: yes, the epoch is just there as a convenience for when the package maintainer screws up.
<shadeslayer> see the problem becomes with upgrades, without the epoch the build is of no use :P
<jelmer> shadeslayer: how do you mean?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: Can you give an example?
<shadeslayer> so basically apt-get says : 1:foo is greater than just foo.. why would i want to install foo when i have 1:foo
<shadeslayer> more practical example coming up.. :D
<shadeslayer> jelmer: https://edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/tools
<jelmer> shadeslayer: right, but you could include that 1: manually.
<shadeslayer> see under lm-sensors
<jelmer> shadeslayer: it's not really something that you'd want to be included automatically.
<shadeslayer> jelmer: yeah i added to the recipe for now :)
<shadeslayer> also see ~ppa1 should come after ~lucid1
<shadeslayer> but for some insane reason it isnt :(
<jelmer> shadeslayer: That's the correct way of doing it imho. I don't think we should be updating the epoch automatically.
<james_w> I think that maybe we should
<jelmer> hi James
<james_w> I don't see a use case for wanting a lower epoch
<shadeslayer> i agree.. but when the packager specifies that he needs {debupstream} he means he wants the epoch
<maxb> <shadeslayer> also see ~ppa1 should come after ~lucid1 but for some insane reason it isnt :(
<maxb> uh, p is greater than l, you cannot reorder the alphabet :-)
<shadeslayer> maxb: err.. when i upload to my ppa, its always : ~distro1~ppa1
<jelmer> james_w: it can also mean a higher epoch
<shadeslayer> i wonder what happens after 2 years ;)
<maxb> oh, right. I thought you were dealing with version comparison
<james_w> jelmer: that's true
<shadeslayer> maxb: no.. its just that my package versioning is screwed up :(
<james_w> I think it's low impact anyway
<james_w> epochs are relatively rare, and changing them is even rarer
<james_w> shadeslayer: please file a bug on bzr-builder
<shadeslayer> james_w: alrighty :)
<james_w> we can track the issue and see if more cases come up
<shadeslayer> james_w: see imo only sensible people will bump epoch... but then you can never say anything about the other 1 % of people who will bump epoch for no reason at all :P
<maxb> If the design purpose of {debupstream} is to allow people to derive a debian version based on what's in the tree, but with a modified revision, would that not only make sense to include the epoch?
<jelmer> maxb: Hmm, that's a good point.
<shadeslayer> maxb: my point exactly
<maxb> And if that's not the design purpose of it, what is :-)
<shadeslayer> btw LP is really slooow today :P
<jelmer> I guess my main issue with it is that I don't think of the debian upstream version as including the epoch, but then again I don't have better naming suggestions.
<jelmer> Also, I seem to be complaining about naming a lot today for some reason.
<maxb> I'm in agreement - the upstream version doesn't include the epoch - but this thing we want here in bzr-builder (version-minus-revision) doesn't have a nice name
<maxb> shadeslayer: Now that I understand what you meant about the ~ppa1 / ~lucid1 ordering, I think that bzr-builder / LP is doing the right thing, it's just different from the methodology you were using
<shadeslayer> maxb: hmm.. well ok
<shadeslayer> oh man
<shadeslayer> james_w: lp still says  : Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete.
<shadeslayer> for the past 15 mins :P
<james_w> shadeslayer: you used ubuntu-bug bzr-builder?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i shouldnt have?
<james_w> that's fine, just making sure
<james_w> if you got that message from some other mechanism then something is very wrong :-)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<james_w> I don't know what could be causing that, except for whaetever processes them being stuck?
<shadeslayer> possibly
<james_w> I'm going to guess it's process-apport-blobs.py that does that
<james_w> losa ping: is there anything obviously wrong with process-apport-blobs?
<Chex> james_w: let me look
<shadeslayer> james_w: ok i just refreshed the page and it works now 0_o
<james_w> shadeslayer: ok, great
<james_w> Chex: thanks. seems to be working now ^, but maybe there was a backlog.
<Chex> james_w: hmm, ok, no worries then
<shadeslayer> bug 613942
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 613942 in bzr-builder (Ubuntu) "bzr-builder does not take epoch into consideration when using {debupstream} in recipe (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613942
<cody-somerville> I frequently get incomplete reads from launchpad when using API. Is this a known issue and is it launchpad's fault or just unavoidable network glitch?
<james_w> cody-somerville: as in httplib2 errors about "incomplete reads"?
<cody-somerville> httplib.IncompleteRead, yup
<james_w> cody-somerville: I see plenty too. I'm not sure what the cause is, but a perfect connection shouldn't be expected
<james_w> I think Launchpad causes more than its fair share of this sort of error.
<mgariepy> hello, simple question, is it possible to get the debdiff of an old package of my ppa ?
<james_w> mgariepy: not if that package has been deleted for a while, no
<mgariepy> i pushed a newer version of the package, i can still fin the url for the binary packages but not the source
<daveisadork> hey i just set up daily builds with a recipe and in the uploaded by column it says "no signer"
<daveisadork> is that the expected behavior or am i doing it wrong?
<daveisadork> woops, nevermind... just found #581920
<liori> hello, staging.launchpad.net is down?
<thumper> liori: probably
<thumper> losa: is staging down?
<mbarnett> thumper: yes, staging is not happy at the moment.
#launchpad 2010-08-06
<yofel> hm, I tried to report a bug on edge 10 times now, always times out, last try: (Error ID: OOPS-1678ED4892)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1678ED4892
<yofel> production times out too... (Error ID: OOPS-1678E1667)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1678E1667
<michaelh1> Afternoon. I'm seeing funny behaviour with milestones: I just deferred a bug to a later milestone, but it still appears in the previous milestone query
<michaelh1> see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/+bug/605059
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605059 in Linaro GCC "Merge 4.4.5 (affected: 1, heat: 7)" [High,Confirmed]
<michaelh1> and: https://launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/+milestone/4.4-2010.08-0
<michaelh1> Note that 'Merge 4.4.5' shows in the .08 milestone despite being assigned to .09
<micahg> michaelh1: those pages are cached, I think there's a bug for it
<poolie> yes
<michaelh1> micahg: thanks.  Just checking.  How long is it cached for?
<micahg> michaelh1: bug 593054
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 593054 in Launchpad Registry "Need to flush caches with modified object (affected: 3, heat: 27)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593054
<poolie> michaelh1: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg04091.html
<micahg> michaelh1: idk, just remember having the same issue
<poolie> michaelh1: a _long_ time, like 10m
<poolie> sucks
<michaelh1> All good.  I can work around it as long as I know
<michaelh1> btw, it would be nice to have a 'group bugs by xxx' view, such as group bugs by target milestone, or group by assignee
<lifeless> michaelh1: please do file a request fo rthat
<lifeless> michaelh1: bugs.launchpad.net/malone
<michaelh1> lifeless: will do
<lifeless> michaelh1: and click 'affects me too' on the caching bug
<michaelh1> LP 614154
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614154 in Launchpad Bugs "Add a 'group by xxx' feature to the bugs view (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614154
<MTecknology> I'm confused.. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-2010 <-- shows 38 revisions | shows 40 revisions --> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-2010/files
<mwhudson> MTecknology: the branch is broken
<MTecknology> mwhudson: .. :( nuh uh
<MTecknology> mwhudson: any ideas why?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473826/
<mwhudson> MTecknology: it's a pretty minor breakage
<mwhudson> reconcile will fix it
<mwhudson> why... not sure, probably best to ask #bzr about that
<mwhudson> there was a bug about merging into an empty tree or something that could do this
<MTecknology> mwhudson: thanks :) - The people I work with tend to break things :P
<mwhudson> MTecknology: this bug is related https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/599492
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599492 in Bazaar "bzr push --overwrite from a branch with good revnos does not fix up the target branches revnos (affected: 1, heat: 5)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MTecknology> mwhudson: thanks a bunch, It wasn't making dev hard - it just got confusing now when I was looking at diffs :P
<mwhudson> MTecknology: it's sure confusing when this happens
<thumper> ✁☹
<MTecknology> thumper: :'(
<MTecknology> thumper: why did you flip me off?
<thumper> MTecknology: it wasn't you
<MTecknology> thumper: oh, so if I open the link I'll understand?
<thumper> MTecknology: I've just found something really really annoying in the code
<thumper> what link?
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> what did you find?
 * thumper runs afk to collect kids
<rx> hey
<rx> i want to get myself off launchpad but i cant find where i can do it
<rx> i desactivated my account 2 times but i still can login
<rx> :|
<lifeless> rx: sso.ubuntu.com maintains the usercode
<lifeless> rx: the 'account' in launchpad is just the reservation of the name - /~rx or whatever your account name is, and the sso connection to use
<fta2> d'oh! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53152059/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.6%2Bsvn20100730r54382%2B54907-0ubuntu1~ucd1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<wgrant> fta2: That's an Ubuntu issue.
<fta2> yep, they're on it in u-devel
<fta2> broken glib
<luisbg> is there anyway I can close a launchpad bug report? even if I mark it as "fix released" it stays in the list of open bugs
<bigjools> sounds like a caching problem
<kromagg> hi, I keep timeouting launchpad when submitting X bugs, though it went through now on the fourth or fifth try
<edannenbe> quick question as im not very familiar with bzr, i downloaded a project from launchpad, did some changes to it (did not create a branch as we wanted to pull updates)
<edannenbe> how do create a branch from that local copy now so i can push it to launchpad as a new branch
<edannenbe> do i*
<edannenbe> also has some svn metadata which prolly doesnt help ><
<maxb> edannenbe: What do you mean when you say you downloaded the project? A source tarball?
<edannenbe> maxb, well download=checkout... i just copied the project dir now deleted all .svn metadata and pushed it with --no-strict
<maxb> uh, if you checked a project out of Launchpad, it will not have had .svn metadata
<maxb> unless the project is doing something very ridiculous, and keeping a svn working copy in a bazaar branch
<paultag> Hey LP. I screwed up uploads to my PPA, I was wondering if someone had the ability to force the ( real ) removal of the ppa from the system so that I can start over ( I forgot to append ~ppaN to my PPA uploads, and now it's not playing nice )
<edannenbe> maxb, well we use svn here ;) .. i just want to push the changes we did over the last months back to launchpad in one big swoop
<maxb> hmm, that's a bit messy
<maxb> Well, in that case, you should first figure out exactly which bzr revision your code was dervied from
<maxb> Then, you should branch *exactly that revision* from launchpad
<maxb> Then, delete all the files in the branch (not bzr rm, just ordinary filesystem rm), and "svn export --force svnurl ." your current state into that directory
<maxb> Then, bzr add and bzr mv --after as needed
<maxb> Then commit and push
<maxb> paultag: Complete removal of PPAs is not yet possible.
<paultag> maxb: how should I go about this, then?
<paultag> maxb: I really would not like to clutter up LP with junk uploads
<maxb> can you give the link to your ppa so I can see what the current state of it is?
<paultag> maxb: sure -- https://launchpad.net/~paultag/+archive/fluxbox
<paultag> maxb: It's my test-ppa for before I upload to Debian
<edannenbe> maxb, sounds good, thanks
<maxb> paultag: So, would it be accurate to say that very few people, if any, would have the package installed, so if the version number of your subsequent uploads was to be less than the current packages, it would not be a problem?
<paultag> maxb: very few ( if any ) people have this installed, but I hate to see "kruft" on LP, it would just be sitting there
<paultag> maxb: I'm tempted to bump the major number and re-upload, but I don't think that's the best solution
<maxb> oh, wait, there is an obvious answer here :-) You could just upload 1.1.1+git20100806-0~ppa1 :-)
<paultag> maxb: haha, that's what I was thinking as well :)
<paultag> maxb: Alrighty then, thanks maxb
<paultag> woo! No upstream pushes! This'll be easy
<paultag> thanks again maxb
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<cnd> what program is used to import a git repo into launchpad?
<pmatulis> servers under maintenance?  i'm getting 'Timeout error'
<paultag> cnd: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrMigration#git :)
<cnd> paultag, yeah, I'm wondering what launchpad does itself
<cnd> I've been trying to use bzr fast-import, but it just crashes on me
<cnd> and sadly this is one of those "I need this working right now" moments :)
<paultag> cnd: haha aye
<paultag> cnd: are you trying to pull kernel git?
<daker> hello
<paultag> cnd: have you seen https://launchpad.net/bzr-fastimport ?
<daker> i want to get a list of my loco team member with some informations
<cnd> paultag, yeah, it just crashes on me :(
<paultag> daker: I wrote that took, check github/paultag/locotools
<paultag> daker: don't run it often, it is not set up for being nice to LP. I don't run it more then once a month
<paultag> cnd: :/ are you pulling the kernel git tree?
<cnd> heck no!
<daker> paultag, yeah i saw that, but how can i get the Latitude and longitude ?
<cnd> that would be crazy!
<paultag> cnd: I was about to say :)
<paultag> daker: Oh, shucks. I'm not sure, you might need to do a bit of work looking through the lplib docs, or see if someone here knows how to do it :)
<daker> paultag, oki
<paultag> cnd: I'm not finding much :(
<cnd> paultag, thanks for the effort :)
<paultag> cnd: sure, it's no problem -- all docs point to fast import -- it could be one of those special case things :)
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I'm trying out my python debugging
<paultag> cnd: Yeah?
<cnd> but I'm not really a python coder
<cnd> luckily pdb is similar to gdb :)
<paultag> cnd: it's a lot easier then kernel level c code :P
<cnd> ummm, sure...
<cnd> :)
<paultag> haha
<paultag> cnd: I've been fighting all day with Fluxbox :(
<cnd> heh
<luisbg> is there anyway I can close a launchpad bug report? even if I mark it as "fix released" it stays in the list of open bugs
<geser> have you a link where is still listed?
<cnd> paultag, I think I got it working using bzr-git instead :)
<paultag> cnd: :)
<paultag> cnd: good to hear, well done :)
<daker> paultag, got it
<paultag> daker: what was it?
<paultag> .latitude or .coords or something?
<daker> paultag, member.member.longitude
<luisbg> geser, sorry had to leave for a second... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi
<luisbg> look at the first one
<daker> member.member.latitude
<paultag> daker: thanks :)
<daker> paultag, nop
<moma> Hello. I have problems loading my add to the PPA. I hope someone can help me. Basically, the upload error says ""Rejected: File rec-applet_0.1.tar.gz already exists in rec-applet, but uploaded version has different contents"".   This letter ( http://www.futuredesktop.com/tmp/rec-applet/err1.txt ) has more details about the error.
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<bigjools> moma: ^
<moma> Ok, so I would need to increase the version from 0.1 to 0.2.
<moma> The version number is at least in debian/changelog and configure.in. I would rather not increase the version number yet (I just released v0.1). Any other suggestions?
<paultag> moma: you should be using ~ppa0
<paultag> moma: and then every ppa upload increment that
<paultag> moma: you should also be using a modifier
<paultag> package-0.1-1~ppa0
<paultag> package-0.1-1~ppa1
<paultag> and so on
<paultag> and when there is a major package chanage it will be
<paultag> package-0.1-2~ppa0
<paultag> and when there is a new package release, you reset all --
<paultag> package-0.2-1~ppa0
<moma> Paultag: This was totally new information (moma is totally "launchpad" newbie). I need to digest this a bit. Do you have example commands?
<moma> My local directory structure is: ~/rec-applet/ and everything (src/, pixmaps/, debian/) are under it.  I do not include version number in it.
<paultag> moma: have you read through the debian new maintainer guide?
<moma> No, I cannot say to have read it all. Of-course I followed the guides on the Launchpad.
<paultag> moma: let me get you some links :)
<moma> Ok.
<moma> I simply want to erase the entire PPA and make a fresh upload. It worked 1.st time, but then the compilation error occured and upload is impossible.
<moma> Give me your links ;-)
<bigjools> moma: you should attempt to build it locally using "pbuilder" before uploading
<bigjools> Launchpad is not a build testing service :)
<paultag> moma: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html#s-namever <-- start here and move on
<paultag> +1 bigjools
<bigjools> thanks for helping him paultag
<bigjools> or her :)
<moma> He.
<paultag> bigjools: oh sure, no problem, just trying to ignore my work work :)
<bigjools> paultag: yes IRC is a wonderful distraction.
<moma> Goodbye for now. See you later.
<hexmode> is there a reason receipes allow you to request builds for dapper when receipe builds aren't actually possible on dapper, hardy or jaunty
<hexmode> since bzr-builder isn't on those build boxes?
<hexmode> oh, hey, leonardr!  Its been a while...
<leonardr> hexmode, hi
<leonardr> rockstar, maybe you can answer hexmode's question?
<rockstar> hexmode, the fact that we can't make recipes on dapper, hardy, and jaunty is a bug that we plan on fixing quite soon.
<rockstar> Well, except for Jaunty, which is on its way out soon...
<hexmode> rockstar: ok.
<rockstar> hexmode, the bug is here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/599100
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599100 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Recipe builds should have debianized tree built previous to building the source package (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [Medium,Triaged]
<cody-somerville> for SVN imports, do we provide URL to repository or to specific branch (ie. trunk)?
<czajkowski> hmm no mrevell
<leonardr> cody-somerville: specific branch
<leonardr> now i have a question. (maybe sinzui or someone can help)
<leonardr> i'm trying to retarget a question to ubuntu, but i can't just type in 'ubuntu' as the product. i have to do a search, and searching for 'ubuntu' returns so many results i'm not shown any of them
<leonardr> any ideas? (i have tried searching for 'ubuntu' + words from the project descriptoin, and it doesn't turn up 'ubuntu')
<sinzui> ubuntu is not a product.
<sinzui> leonardr, choose the radio button next to ubuntu
<leonardr> sinzui; sorry, i was on the wrong screen
<sinzui> leonardr, is this a question or a bug?
<leonardr> sinzui: it was a bug i converted to a question so i could target it against ubuntu. but i was still on the 'bug' screen, which caused my confusion
<sinzui> ah
<sinzui> bugs does not let you retarget to a distro, but answers does. I wonder how much effort is needed to fix that
<leonardr> sinzui, similarly, it looks like i can't target a bug against a package in ubuntu. should i convert this bug to a question as well?
<sinzui> leonardr...
<sinzui> 1) markup the bug invalid for launchpad, optionally say the bug if null project
<sinzui> 2) uses affects distribution to create a new bug task. Choose ubuntu, you may also choose a source package if you know it
<leonardr> i see, we can create a new bug task but we can't just change existing tasks randomly
<leonardr> danilos, what's the procedure for approving a translations file import? neither i nor the project admin can do it
<leonardr> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/democracy/+question/120186
<danilos> leonardr, it happens automatically, but it's broken right now
<danilos> leonardr, we are landing a fix and I'll try to work-around it for now
<leonardr> danilos, thanks
<willkg> i'm on here, too.
<willkg> i can wait for a fix.  thank you!
<jcsackett>  /nick jcsackett|afk
<sproaty> how can I delete a bug from a milestone?
<sproaty> from a release, sorry
<sproaty> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/whyteboard/0.40/+bug/506724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 506724 in Whyteboard "Images vastly increase memory usage (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<cperrin88> hey
<cperrin88> is somebody here familiar with the wadllib for the launchpad lib?
#launchpad 2010-08-07
<daker> hi
<trijntje> Hi all, is it possible for launchpad to show all untranslated strings from string X onwards? Adding &start=X to the url does not work, as this only shows untranslated strings from untranslated string X onwards
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> while follwin that class on ubuntu room to make my first gpg key i came to the last step but i forgot my keypass is there anyway to get it back txn
<oojah> One of my PPA builds seems to keep reseting - moving between "started X seconds ago" and "starting in X minutes". Is this normal? I've not seen it before.
<wgrant> oojah: Which build?
<oojah> On radium
<oojah> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mosquitto-dev/+archive/mosquitto-ppa/+build/1908965
<oojah> I wouldnt
<oojah>  discount shoddy packaging on my part causing problems.
<wgrant> Argh :(
<wgrant> World is broken again.
<lifeless> wgrant: ?
<lifeless> wgrant: will it recover or do we need to phone a friend^W^W^Wwake a sysadmin
<wgrant> I think we may have a broken build.
<wgrant> I'll see in the next couple of minutes.
<wgrant> (causing most dispatch runs to fail, eliminating the chance of the build farm doing any work)
<lifeless> I'll eyeball back here in 10 or so
<wgrant> lifeless: Yeah, it's broken. Can you see buildd-manager logs?
<lifeless> no
<wgrant> It should be a pretty obvious error.
<wgrant> :(
<lifeless> or at least
<lifeless> I don't know
<lifeless> wgrant: so, will it recover?
<wgrant> lifeless: No.
<lifeless> ok, starting escalation
<wgrant> There is a broken build that needs to be cancelled.
<lifeless> this needs losa/gsa right ?
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> It's a master issue.
<lifeless> pinged in our is channel
<oojah> So... not my fault?
<wgrant> oojah: Heh, no.
<oojah> :)
<wgrant> Well, hopefully not :P
<wgrant> We'll see once a sysadmin appears.
<lifeless> if theres not response I'll escalate to phone in a bit
<oojah> I'll maybe disappear before then.
<oojah> fwiw, I'm in no rush for builds.
<wgrant> If you watch most of the builders (eg. https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/uranium, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/americium) you'll see that they never remain dispatched for more than ~15 seconds.
<lifeless> bigjools has added a basic circuit breaker for this in the next release
<wgrant> It's doubly-mitigated in the new code.
<wgrant> Oh, no, the second mechanism won't quite fix this.
<wgrant> But at least a single failed dispatch won't kill the whole farm: just one builder.
#launchpad 2010-08-08
<dcolish> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me re-activate my launchpad account?
<jmarsden> I'm seeing a builder try to build my package (for a PPA) and then about a minute into the build, start over, and over, and over...https://launchpad.net/builders/actinium
<wgrant> jmarsden: Indeed, something's pretty wrong with the build farm.
<wgrant> LOSA (unlikely) ping: ^^
<jmarsden> wgrant: Thanks, I'm glad my fairly small trivial package isn't the cause of that :)
<bilalakhtar> !losa
<bilalakhtar> !ping losa
<bilalakhtar> !ping
<ubot5> pong
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: Any factoud to ping the LOSAs ?
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Apart from what I did, no.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: oops. There is something terribly wrong goin' on in lp
<wgrant> Howso?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: Same problem came for me while building recipe yesterday!
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: but it got fixed in an hour.
<wgrant> A similar problem was fixed about 7 hours ago.
<bilalakhtar> yup ^^
<Q-FUNK> Rejected:
<Q-FUNK> Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'email'
<Q-FUNK> I got this when uploading to maverick today.  Soyuz says nothing about what that means.
<shadeslayer> hi im getting OOPS-1681EA2372
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1681EA2372
<shadeslayer> also OOPS-1681EC2296
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1681EC2296
<lifeless> that looks like a new bug
<lifeless> wgrant: ^
<lifeless> shadeslayer: please file a bug, on soyuz
<wgrant> lifeless: Um, yeah, pointing me at an OOPS ID isn't too helpful :P
<micahg> lifeless: is it worth another distrotask oops?
<lifeless> micahg: well, I think I've duped all yours together so far
<lifeless> micahg: if its the same basic spot, I'd say no
<micahg> lifeless: that's why I ask :)
<micahg> yes, adding a debian bug :)
<lifeless> micahg: https://help.launchpad.net/Oops - would like to know if that makes sense to you
<lifeless> wgrant: doh
<lifeless> wgrant: pmed you
<lifeless> I look forward to an oops-that-can- be-public service. Someday.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=that
<wgrant> lifeless: Well, it's a P3A, so I can't actually see the build.
<wgrant> But there's something fairly broken going on in the master, or someone cancelled that build badly.
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> by cancelled badly
<lifeless> do you mean sql?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> That's the last cause we found for something like this.
<wgrant> But it hasn't happened in a while.
<lifeless> shadeslayer: please file a bug
<rioch> I've setup launchpad to import .po files from my project. I have a bunch of them in my import queue, and they've been there for a couple of weeks now (just noticed). How can I get them to be imported? Their status is set to "Needs review", but I can't change it.
<shadeslayer> lifeless: against what? and i dont even have logs
<shadeslayer> oh soyuz
<shadeslayer> lifeless: wgrant bug 615021
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615021 in Soyuz "kdemultimedia shown as building when its actually not (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615021
<johnnie_> #perl
<daker> hi
<daker> i am getting "Internal Server Error"
<daker> on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> MOIN
<jelmer> HELLO
<lifeless> yeah yeah
<lifeless> capslock fail
<james_w> morning lifeless
<james_w> hi jelmer
<jelmer> 'evening James
<yofel> hi, just wanted to add a upsteam bug task for bash-completion on edge and got: (Error ID: OOPS-1681EB4219)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1681EB4219
<yofel> happened on production too... (Error ID: OOPS-1681L1205)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1681L1205
<lifeless> is that on +distrotask?
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/614838/+choose-affected-product
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614838 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Bash completion broken when a file contains ? (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> sadly, lp-oops.canonical.com is also down temporarily
<lifeless> (its got flaky hardware, will be replaced soon)
<lifeless> when it comes back I'll check, but I think that this is
<yofel> heh
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/609012
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 609012 in Launchpad Bugs "+distrotask timeout (affected: 1, heat: 18)" [High,Triaged]
<yofel> er actually doesn't seem to be that - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/614838/+distrotask WORKS +choose-affected-product DOESN'T
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614838 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Bash completion broken when a file contains ? (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<yofel> and I don't get a Timeout Error but an Oops
<lifeless> ok, well as soon as it comes back up I'll look at it
<yofel> thanks
<fta> do the ppa builders have a 2GB memory limit?
<lifeless> I don't think they even have 2GB of memory
<lifeless> also they aren
<lifeless> 't completely homogeneous
<fta> i see my chromium builds failing when linking the main binary, which requires ~2GB
<fta> ld segfaults
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta> upstream suggests a 2GB limit in the builders
<lifeless> yofel: ok its a bug
<yofel> lifeless: should I file a bug for malone?
<lifeless> please
<lifeless> Module lp.bugs.browser.bugalsoaffects, line 632, in upstream_bugtracker_links
<lifeless>     target.remote_product, title, description)
<lifeless>   Module lp.bugs.model.bugtracker, line 303, in getBugFilingAndSearchLinks
<lifeless>     group_id, at_id = remote_product.split('&')
<lifeless> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
<yofel> lifeless: bug 615123
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615123 in Launchpad Bugs "Oops on production when opening +choose-affected-product (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615123
<lifeless> yofel: thanks
#launchpad 2011-08-01
<Daviey> lifeless: fwiw, the sign time looked correct.
<lifeless> Daviey: ?
<Daviey> lifeless: poolie commented "I wonder if this could be caused by a skewed client clock causing a"
<Daviey> signature that seems invalid only for a certain time ...?"
<Daviey> Unless i missed what he was conveying, for example - sign time in the future?
<lifeless> Daviey: read the bug
<lifeless> Daviey: oh right
<lifeless> uhm no
<poolie> hm
<lifeless> we're pretty sure we know what causes this
<lifeless> the daemons sets up a gpg home in /tmp on a machine with tmpreaper
<lifeless> it then touches it periodically, but this is fallible
<Daviey> ah
<RAOF> Would an archive admin with shell access be able to copy bzr to natty-proposed without running into bug #817358?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817358 in Launchpad itself "Copying packages with lots of associated bugs can cause timeout" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817358
<RAOF> I'd like to know if I should start hunting admins :)
<wgrant> RAOF: Yes.
<RAOF> Let the hunt begin.
 * StevenK peers at RAOF.
<RAOF> StevenK: bzr 2.3.4-0ubuntu1 would like very much to migrate to natty-updates.  As you can see, launchpad cunningly prevents me from accomplishing this.
<StevenK> RAOF: Done.
<RAOF> Funkalicious.
<wgrant> RAOF: The copy takes <400ms, then the bug closing takes the rest of the 9s :/
<wgrant> Efficiency!
<RAOF> There aren't even that many bugs attached.  How does copying a kernel _ever_ work?
<elmo> doing things inline that should be done out-of-line!
<wgrant> RAOF: It doesn't.
<wgrant> They are always done from cocoplum, AFAIK.
<wgrant> elmo: Yes, and very slowly.
<RAOF> Ah, of course!
<scream> What is the recommended method for posting a screenshot file to a question?
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting being restarted at 0400 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<elacheche_anis> Good morning every body :D
<elacheche_anis> I have a question please :D
<geser> We might have answers :)
<henninge> elacheche_anis: ask you question ;)
<elacheche_anis> I have a little project in my mind, it's creating a drupal module that allow me to use the LP karma of each user( for example it will be: my user karma= LP karma + my forum karma) so I need to know how can I have the LP karma of each user :D
<elacheche_anis> thx geser & henninge
<henninge> elacheche_anis: the LP API provides that information.
<henninge> elacheche_anis: https://help.launchpad.net/API
<elacheche_anis> cool, with an API it will be easiest to do that :D
<elacheche_anis> I've never know that there is already an API :D thank you so much henninge :D If I made the module I will share the download link with you in this channel, maybe it will be useful for one of you :D
<henninge> elacheche_anis: you can host your project on Launchpad!
<elacheche_anis> Of course I will :D
<henninge> cool ;)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<lilstevie> I have a question about uploading packages for armel
<lilstevie> when I upload my package I get an email saying it is rejected because the arch isn't supported
<lilstevie> how do I go about uploading armel packages
<maxb> armel is not a supported architecture for standard PPAs
<lilstevie> damn
<lifeless> lilstevie: also you can't upload binary packages full stop
<lilstevie> lifeless,  I am aware of that
<lilstevie> lifeless, it is a source package
<lilstevie> just it is for armel only
<wgrant> lilstevie: armel doesn't presently have a reasonable virtualisation solution, so we can't securely allow anyone to build for it yet.
<lilstevie> wgrant, I see :( makes things harder
<lilstevie> ok, well I guess seeing as that is the case, what are my alternatives, just run my own repo?
<tseliot> hi all. Somehow I can't assign this bug to myself. Any ideas? LP: #741930
<tseliot> hmm... it works when using firefox. It must be a chromium issue..
<wgrant> tseliot: What do you mean you can't assign it to yourself?
<tseliot> wgrant: it means that I click on "assign me" and it does nothing
<wgrant> Did you try refreshing the page and clicking it again?
<henninge> tseliot: wfm on qastaging, with chromium.
<tseliot> wgrant: yes, I did
<henninge> tseliot: can you try it here? https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/741930
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741930 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "[natty] nvidia binary packages for older cards - dependencies not met" [Medium,In progress]
<tseliot> henninge: it used to work fine here too
 * tseliot tries
<tseliot> henninge: no, it doesn't work there either
<nigelb> compare chromium versions? :)
<tseliot> I tried to assign -96 to me
<tseliot> it's 12.0.743.0 (82420) here
<tseliot> on natty
<nigelb> wfm same version of chromium on maverick
<wgrant> tseliot: Can you open up the developer tools and check the Network tab to see what requests there are at the time?
<tseliot> wgrant: it seems that I don't get anything when trying to assign the bug to myself but I can remove the assignee
<wgrant> tseliot: No JS errors?
<wgrant> It should make a request to check if you have had any bugs assigned to you before.
<tseliot> wgrant: no, no errors
<wgrant> tseliot: Does the "Assign me" link work on other bugs? On other tasks on that same bug?
<tseliot> wgrant: wait, I think it was the popup blocker. It works now. It's weird though, as it didn't use to cause these problems
<tseliot> the extension name is "Better Pop Up Blocker"
<tseliot> thanks for your help
<nigelb> heh
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jo-erlend> I've created a team and a project and I've set the team as maintainer of the project. Still, bugs, blueprints and questions for that project does not show up in the team page. How do I do that?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> adeuring: I relieve you.
<nigelb> abentley: Star Trek quote? ;)
<micahg> nigelb: that would be, "I relieve you, sir", I believe
<ScottK> Actually that's standard US Navy deck watch change procedure.
<nigelb> micahg: Right.
<nigelb> ScottK: Ah.
<ScottK> "I stand relieved" is the reply.
<ScottK> This gets logged and so there's no doubt who's posterior is on the line if something goes wrong.
<nigelb> ha
<adeuring> abentley: thanks!
<jaypipes> abentley: hi. is there some issues with connectivity to bazaar.launchpad.net today?
<abentley> jaypipes: There have been reports that if a connection is idle too long, it's getting dropped.
<abentley> jaypipes: is that what you're seeing?
<jaypipes> abentley: https://jenkins.openstack.org/view/Glance/job/glance-tarmac/88329/console is an example
<jaypipes> abentley: of what we're seeing (across the board on our builders trying to pull remote master and merge locally
<jaypipes> abentley: look for the "Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed by remote host."
<jaypipes> abentley: stopped working around 40 minutes ago or so..
<abentley> jaypipes: seems like it could be the same issue, or it could be something else.
<jaypipes> abentley: anything I can do to diagnose/assist?
<abentley> jaypipes: Can you confirm that the script is taking > 50 seconds to run?
<jaypipes> abentley: that build job is actually a number of things, so I'm not sure what you are referring to in the >50 seconds? The python setup.py test might take more than 50 seconds, but I'm not sure how that would impact the merge of remote master to a local branch?
<abentley> jaypipes: basically from the pre_merge_hook message to the error.
<jaypipes> abentley: checking.
<jaypipes> abentley: yes, it could def be more than 50 seconds...
<jaypipes> abentley: did something recently change regarding that?
<abentley> jaypipes: Yes, we've just moved codehosting behind haproxy.
<jaypipes> abentley: hmm.
<jaypipes> mtaylor: ok, so there was a change recently where haproxy is closing connections to bazaar.launchpad.net held for >50 seconds. It looks like tarmac holds the bzrlib connection open whlie it runs post_commit_hook (which includes python setup.py test in our case)
<jaypipes> mtaylor: is there something we need to edit in tarmac to close/reopen the bzrlib connection while tests are run?
<mtaylor> jaypipes: lovely
<mtaylor> uhm. hrm
<abentley> jaypipes: it doesn't look like there's built-in support for that.
<jaypipes> abentley: you mean in tarmac?
<abentley> jaypipes: I'm trying to see what the semantics of tarmac.branch.Branch.create are.
<abentley> jaypipes: yes.
<abentley> jaypipes: I think you'd be okay to insert source = Branch(source.lp_branch, config=source.config, target=source.target) anywhere needed to reopen the connection.  What do you think, rockstar?
<jaypipes> mtaylor: ^^
<abentley> jaypipes: tarmac is doing nothing wrong.  bzrlib expects you to hold connections open while you're using them.  However, you can reopen source as a workaround while codehosting is dropping connections.
 * rockstar reads backchat
 * mtaylor defers to rockstar 
<rockstar> Hm, I wonder why we would hold the connection open while we run the tests.
<rockstar> abentley, ^^
<rockstar> I think I may have missed something there.
<abentley> rockstar: Well, it's supposed to be okay to do that.  It's just that right now, launchpad appears to be dropping connections that have been idle > 50 seconds.
<rockstar> abentley, so what we're doing here is creating or updating a lightweight checkout, running a command, and committing of the command is successful.
<rockstar> abentley, and it seems like we're saying that bzr keeps the connection open after updating the checkout.  Is that true?
<abentley> rockstar: Yes.  And reading from the source branch (source.authors) as part of the commit process.
<rockstar> abentley, wow, that's weird, and probably sub-optimal in Tarmac's case.
<rockstar> i.e. it might not be Tarmac's fault, but leaving connections open when you might not need them could be problematic.
<rockstar> When you say "it's supposed to be okay to do that", are you saying bzr is smart enough to figure it out?
<abentley> rockstar: No, I'm not saying bzr is smart enough to figure it out, I'm saying the connection should not be dropped..
<rockstar> Okay.
<abentley> rockstar: anyhow, you can avoid this issue in Tarmac by reading source.authors earlier.
<rockstar> abentley, yeah, we definitely need to do that.  I've been meaning to turn on HPSS debugging in Tarmac and make sure we're not being too chatty as well.
<abentley> rockstar: that leaves you with target, which is also open for the lifetime of _do_merges IIUC.
<rockstar> abentley, ah, I see exactly what you're saying.  Crap.  I knew that was gonna bite us one day.
<rockstar> abentley, so I guess that Tarmac should be a little smarter about this as well as haproxy needing to be tweaked then.
<rockstar> jaypipes, mtaylor, so, in this case, launchpad is revealing some performance bugs in Tarmac.
<jaypipes> rockstar: k. what can we do to help?
<rockstar> jaypipes, fix all the bugs.
<rockstar> :)
<rockstar> jaypipes, -> #tarmac
<jaypipes> rockstar: :)
<abentley> jaypipes: This doesn't quite meet the definition of "critical incident", because it affects a limited number of use cases, but I take it seriously, and am discussing what to do with IS.
<jaypipes> abentley: sounds good. we're chatting on #tarmac about a possible resolution. I'll keep you updated.
<jaypipes> abentley: thx :)
<abentley> jaypipes: if we did retain a timeout, how long would it need to be?
<dobey> abentley, rockstar: so this new behavior on lp seems quite bad
<abentley> dobey: I agree.
<dobey> abentley: it seems to make using remote branches hosted on lp, a useless feature in bzr, no?
<abentley> dobey: No.
<abentley> dobey: It only affects cases where the connection is held idle for >50 seconds, AFAIK.
<abentley> dobey: pushes, pulls will rarely do that.  Commits may do that if the user edits the commit message in an editor rather than supplying -m.
<abentley> dobey: but if the user commits locally and then pushes, they won't be affected either.
<dobey> abentley: right. so lock, do stuff, unlock, will fail, if "do stuff" takes a while and doesn't involve using the bzr connection, right?
<abentley> dobey: right.
<dobey> abentley: well, you can't commit locally to a remote branch, right?
<abentley> dobey: You can, using a checkout.
<dobey> oh, if you do commit --local you mean?
<abentley> dobey: Actually, I misunderstood your question.  But yes, commit --local can be used for local commits.
<dobey> abentley: ok. i don't think that matters here though.
<dobey> abentley: so, tarmac basically has to keep the connection open, afaik. is there any way to open a lightweight checkout without having the remote connection stay open?
<abentley> dobey: I don't think tarmac has to keep the connection open.  I think it just does at the moment.
<abentley> dobey: There is no way of opening a lightweight checkout without having the remote connection stay open.
<dobey> abentley: given your second answer, we must keep the connection open then :(
<dobey> abentley: because we need to lock_write() on the branch, while we're doing things, and the connection will just be idle :-/
<abentley> dobey: an alternative would be not *not* hold a write lock while you're doing things, and recover gracefully if operations happened while you were doing things.
<abentley> s/not *not*/not/
<dobey> abentley: we need to hold a write lock though, to prevent other processes from writing to the branch while we're doing stuff
<dobey> abentley: otherwise, if the tests take too long, and another tarmac process starts up, it can create a contention and cause both to get spunlock :(
<abentley> dobey: An alternative would be to not hold a write lock, and then recover gracefully if other processes write the branch while you're doing stuff.
<dobey> how would you even do that? i can't think of any possible way to handle that 'gracefully'
<abentley> dobey: I think it would require re-doing the merge.  It would probably also make sense for *tarmac* to prevent other tarmac processes from starting up, so that you don't get tarmac competing with itself.
<dobey> it's perfectly feasible for multiple copies of tarmac to be running at the same time, and operating on different branches
<abentley> dobey: I suppose it wouldn't be too horrible to take a write lock on the remote branch, kill the connection, do stuff, reconnect and break the lock.
<dobey> and i don't think tarmac should have to re-implement locking on target branches, when bzr already has locking :-/
<abentley> dobey: You can do per-branch locking if you like.
<dobey> and it doesn't help us if the other process isn't tarmac, to do our own locking. where as if we use lock_write() on the branch, then other bzr/bzrlib-using processes will already just "do the right thing" since it will be locked
<dobey> i'm curious to know *why* this change was made on lp to close the connections, anyway
<abentley> dobey: It was done because we switched to haproxy, so that we could have no-downtime codehosting deployments.
<dobey> and you can't just drop all the current connections when there's a new deployment, as opposed to every 50s if it's idle?
<abentley> dobey: I'm not familiar enough with haproxy and our deployment of it to answer that.  But I've been discussing the issue with mbarnett.  Perhaps he can answer that.
<mbarnett> it is possible, though i will need to discuss this further with the team to figure out exactly how it will all work.
<dobey> ok, because i'm pretty sure we don't drop idle connections for ubuntu one file sync api like this. and it's behind haproxy as well.
<dobey> mbarnett: i'm guessing it should work similar to the ubuntuone api server haproxy setup. :)
<dobey> also, 50s is a very odd number. 600s i could see as somewhat feasible, or maybe even 300s, but 50s is just odd :)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<triune> anyone know what the name of the channel for LP translators is/
<triune> ?
<micahg> triune:  #ubuntu-translators
<triune> danke :)
<micahg> oh, wait, LP translators?
<micahg> triune: LP translators are here
<triune> oh, yes
<triune> ahh, ok, I guess I can ask here then
<triune> working on my GSoC project with my student, and we cant solve this issue where our code has strings that may/may not contain html and/or javascript in addition to the actual paragraphs of text
<triune> we'd like to know if there is a "best practice" of how to "get around" this kind of scenario
<triune> obviously, we don't want the translators to see the html/javascript
<triune> this would be pretty easy with a static codebase, answer: you just wrap the string u want translated with something gettext will pick up
<triune> however, a number of our "translatables" are stored in a database and cached to disk upon checkin to BZR
<triune> these are what sometimes contain html and javascript
<triune> any suggestions?
<poolie> what was the question?
<triune> rewind >> http://pastebin.com/1RihyEmf
<triune> bugger, guess not :(
<poolie> triune: well, it seems like you need to distinguish them in the database
#launchpad 2011-08-02
<RenatoSilva> bug 670870 is fixed in LP but not in the hg plugin?? Does that mean LP is using the repo plugin? Anyway, why can't I still import this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/purple-plugin-pack/trunk
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 670870 in Bazaar Hg Plugin "bzr crashed with ValueError in convert_converted_from()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670870
<RenatoSilva> s/fixed in LP not plugin/released in LP committed in plugin
<StevenK> RenatoSilva: It imported successfully 13 minutes ago?
<RenatoSilva> StevenK: oh, after several trials. Just because I entered this channel
<RenatoSilva> computers have mood!
<RenatoSilva> StevenK: thanks for unlinking
<RenatoSilva> what would explain this?
<StevenK> RenatoSilva: I'm not sure -- I just saw the import was successful.
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks StevenK
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Well, it looks like it hasn't been tried in 1.5 months.
<wgrant> bzr-hg has probably been upgraded since then.
<RenatoSilva> ok wgrant
<RenatoSilva> what if source repo moves? I don't see an option to set the source
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: You can either create a new import or poke one of us to move it.
<RenatoSilva> ah ok, thanks
<diwic> "Failed to fetch package details. Retry" <- is this a known launchpad bug?
<Arch1mede> is there a launchpad gui like app?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> Hello
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> henninge: ^^^
<henninge> adeuring: cool, thanks
<dobey> Arch1mede: not exactly. there are various apps that use LP API for certain things.
<hallyn> can someone tell me how to get the vcs import at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/qemu-kvm/git un-suspended?
<maxb> According to the whiteboard, it requires nested tree support in bzr, which hasn't been written yet
<hallyn> ah, is that what that meant :)
<hallyn> drat
<hallyn> so i'll have to keep doing it manually
<hallyn> thx
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> adeuring: I relieve you.
<adeuring> abentley: thanks!
<mneptok> abentley: you should also add "shell rc defined $DEITY" as a support contact. unless it's OpenBSD.
<cgregan> Hello Launchpad team! I was wondering who is the contact for having PPAs made private within private projects?
<ogra_> heya ... i just ran across an odd list on LP i cant make any sense of, probably someone here can elaborate ...
<ogra_> looking at the table at the bottom of https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock/trunk/+ubuntupkg i dont get what the "by" field is supposed to mean, these peaople are totally unrelated to the package
<dobey> ogra_: that is the last person to have uploaded that package into ubuntu for that series?
<ogra_> dobey, given that neither of the two is ubuntu developer i would highly doubt it :)
<dobey> oh
<ogra_> thats why i'm so confused, they are both completely unrelated to the package too
<dobey> that is weird
<persia> That they aren't developers isn't the key bit: lots of folk get sponsored.  More importantly, they aren't listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rootstock/+changelog
<persia> maverick, natty, oneiric ought be ~rsalveti and lucid, karmic ought be ~ogra
<dobey> if you try to expand any of the entries on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rootstock it fails; that might be related
<abentley> cgregan: I'm not sure, but I'm looking into it.
<cgregan> thanks abentley
<bac> cgregan: generally mrevell does private PPAs but i can help you out since he isn't around
<cgregan> bac: I think vanhoof was able to create one....not sure how....can you please review it to be sure? https://launchpad.net/~hwe-lowell-team/+archive/checkbox
<bac> cgregan: looks good to me!  vanhoof has super powers -- be nice to him!
<cgregan> bac: heh...good to know! thanks bac
<abentley> benji: I'm getting some strange behaviour from launchpadlib 1.9.7: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657376/ Any ideas?
 * benji looks.
<benji> interesting
<benji> abentley: I don't see a license_reviewed attribute defined anywhere in LP but that doesn't make any sense because of the dir() behavior
<abentley> benji: project_reviewed used to be license_reviewed, IIRC.
<benji> abentley: my guess would be that your cached wadl is out of date and it says that there is a license_reviewed attribute when there isn't; a deeper problem seems to be that license_reviewed wasn't left in pre-devel versions of the API, breaking backward compatability
<benji> you can clear the cache by nuking ~/.launchpadlib/api.WHATEVER.launchpad.net (or .dev if this is a dev instance)
<benji> (and we apparently are doing a poor job of validating the cached WADL)
<abentley> benji: Yes, nuking the cache fixed it.
<benji> cool
<abentley> benji: Since 1.0 and beta are supposed to be stable, ISTM we shouldn't be re-generating them anymore.  They should be set in stone, and we should assert that Launchpad matches them.
<abentley> benji: shouldn't be re-generating the WADL, I mean.
<benji> well, it's not /quite/ that simple; we do add things that are backward compatible (whether or not we should is an interesting question) and we occasionally find things that are simply broken and unfixable in a backward-compatible way (or another way to look at it is that the existing thing was so broken that there isn't anything to be backward compatible with)
<benji> we've actually tried something along the lines of a test that would fail when the WADL changed and would require a human to inspect the differences to be sure everything was still OK, it didn't work out for reasons I can't bring to mind at the moment
<benji> this particular issue certainly deserves a bug though
<X3lectric> hi so I thought that FTP upload was fixed but having tried it just now it hangs at last byte
<jdobrien>  do:
<X3lectric> so anyone able to use ftp to launchpad without it failing on last byte like 6 months ago when a new ftp backed was introduced
<cnd> is it possible to have custom bug states for projects on launchpad.net?
<lifeless> cnd: not at the moment; but see some design concepts on https://dev.launchpad.net/IssueTracker
<cnd> lifeless, ok, thanks
<lifeless> you can use tags
<lifeless> and that might let you emulate what you need
<cnd> lifeless, is there a way to limit who can add or remove specific tags?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> they are very freeform today. We don't see much vandalism issues with tags though
<lifeless> (vs official statuses which we have had to implement permissions for)
<X3lectric> so no one has a clew why ftp upload still fails at one byte to go
<TheEvilPhoenix> i just pushed to a bzr branch... how long will it take for code.launchpad.net to recognize the branch which now exists in a project's code branch?
<lifeless> should be there now
<TheEvilPhoenix> system isnt reading it
<lifeless> what do you mean ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> bzr push lp:~trekcaptainusa-tw/addgpg-apt/2.0.0  <-- that would push to the addgpg-apt project's 2.0.0 branch, right?
<TheEvilPhoenix> considering that's my user and that's what the code page said to do
<TheEvilPhoenix> system on my end says it pushed
<TheEvilPhoenix> code.lp doesnt reflect it
<TheEvilPhoenix> nor can i find the branch
<lifeless> https://code.launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/addgpg-apt/2.0.0
<lifeless> looks fine to me
<lifeless> its visible here - https://code.launchpad.net/addgpg-apt
<TheEvilPhoenix> then wth is my system on about
<TheEvilPhoenix> but there's more than one branch
<TheEvilPhoenix> which branch is that main code area focusing on?>
<lifeless> You'll have to give me urls or be more detailed. There are many things you might mean.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah there we go
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see... i need to manually specify where the branch was...
<TheEvilPhoenix> hm
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah i see
<TheEvilPhoenix> i specified my own area as the first one... lp:~trekcaptainusa-tw
<TheEvilPhoenix> by pushing to lp:addgpg-apt/2.0.0 instead of starting wtih myself...
<TheEvilPhoenix> it worked.
<TheEvilPhoenix> *facedesk*
<lifeless> ok, so you do need to link them
<lifeless> now they are linked, lp:addgpg-apt/2.0.0 is an alias
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeah i should have known that... having system implosions since i last used bzr screwed with that...
<TheEvilPhoenix> *facedesks again*
<slug> hi, what's the launchpad ppa configuration? I get failed build for i386, works for amd64 and if I run the build on a local machine it works for both using pbuilder
<wgrant> slug: Do you have a link to the build log?
<slug> this is the failed https://launchpad.net/~slug-debian/+archive/ppa/+build/2661543
<slug> for i386. for the successful amd64 build: https://launchpad.net/~slug-debian/+archive/ppa/+build/2661542
<slug> and my i386 build: http://slug.aeminium.org/software/ubuntu/ppa/deal.ii/
<wgrant> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/build/buildd/deal.ii-7.0.0/common/Make.global_options'.  Stop.
<wgrant> This is while building docs, it seems.
<wgrant> Which probably only happens on i386.
<slug> wgrant: yeah, i saw that. but why does amd64 and my i386 build with the exact same thing works?
<wgrant> As binary-indep is only called on i386.
<wgrant> (so the arch-indep packages are only built once)
#launchpad 2011-08-03
<slug> wgrant: this is how i created my pbuild: sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<slug> and then sudo pbuilder build deal.ii_7.0.0-1ubuntu1ppa7~natty1.dsc
<slug> on a 32 bit machine running ubuntu 11.04
<wgrant> Did it build the docs?
<wgrant> I forget if pbuilder calls binary-arch or binary-indep by default these days.
<slug> wgrant: well, my i386 build yes: http://slug.aeminium.org/software/ubuntu/ppa/deal.ii/
<slug> wgrant: I'm trying to figure out why the launchpad ppa build machinery doesn't work
<wgrant> It does work.
<wgrant> It builds all of Ubuntu.
<wgrant> This is a subtle bug in your package.
<slug> wgrant: humm. does the ppa uses pbuilder ? how can I make a local configuration that it's equivalent to the ppa?
<RAOF> If you want a slightly closer-to-buildd-setup locally you can use sbuild rather than pbuilder.
<wgrant> slug: Launchpad uses sbuild.
<wgrant> As RAOF says.
<wgrant> It's an old version of sbuild, but they have pretty similar characteristics.
<RAOF> wgrant: Launchpad doesn't actually use the sbuild in the archive though, does it? :)
<slug> RAOF: how different is it from pbuilder? it's https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ubuntu-vm-builder.html ?
<RAOF> It just has slightly different behaviour.  In rare cases that behaviour is important.
<slug> RAOF: where can i get it? https://launchpad.net/vmbuilder here?
<RAOF> slug: apt-get install sbuild
<slug> ah right, sorry, it's sbuild not sbuilder :)
<RAOF> slug: Then “mk-sbuild natty” to generate a chroot.  (man mk-sbuild contains all sorts of interesting options)
<slug> before i waste more time, do you know how easy is to use ccache with sbuild ? i had to patch some stuff to make it work with pbuilder.
<RAOF> It's not terribly hard.  However, given you want a build environment as close to launchpad's as possible, I don't recommend using it in this case.
<slug> RAOF: alright, i'll give it a try. thanks!
<slug> RAOF: is it possible to create a cache of apt downloaded files with sbuild ? pbuild does this, so if a build fails i don't have to redownload everything again
<slug> RAOF: something simple, without the need of setting up a http proxy or something :)
<RAOF> slug: It certainly is; you can either add /var/cache/apt/archives to the list of bind-mounts (you'll find this in /etc/schroot/sbuild/fstab) or do what I do and use squid-deb-proxy + an apt.conf.d snippet to send all apt stuff through it.
<jbicha> I tried a few months ago to get sbuild working but I got stuck, is there a guide somewhere?
<slug> RAOF: great, i added the ccache directory there already, didn't cross my mind to do the same to the archives :)
<jbicha> alright, I'll try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto and see how far I get before I get into trouble
<slug> jbicha: i just did apt-get install sbuild then “mk-sbuild natty” as RAOF said earlier.
<slug> then logout or newgrp sbuild and mk-sbuild natty again
<RAOF> jbicha: Hm.  That guide's somewhat out of date.  Also, sbuild is perfectly happy without lvm if you don't already have that set up.
<jbicha> yeah I don't have lvm
<RAOF> (Plus, if you don't use lvm you get to build on a tmpfs, which is hella fast)
<slug> i'm not using lvm
<jbicha> ok, sbuild works, I had trouble months ago with schroot not wanting to mount or something crazy
<jbicha> how do I view the log, besides getting an email?
<RAOF> It's also in $WHEREVER_YOU_SEND_BUILDS_TO/$PACKAGE_$VERSION_$SOMETHING.build
<jbicha> RAOF: oh, never mind that makes sense, thanks!
<bjf> poolie, i'm the buy from the rally that you blocked because he was beating up the app servers
<bjf> s/buy/guy/
<bjf> poolie, i'm about to go pull a bunch more bug data and i want to give you a heads up
<bjf> poolie, it's 5200 bugs. i'm using 8 parallel threads
<StevenK> wgrant: ^
<poolie> :)
<poolie> hi bjf
<bjf> hi
<poolie> bjf, perhaps you could throttle back to just say 4?
<bjf> i can
<poolie> and, maybe, make sure your email address is in the user agent so people know?
<poolie> hm
<wgrant> "User-Agent: Yes, that guy again!" ?
<bjf> poolie, the launchpad client name is "kernel-team-lp-update-modified-bugs"
<poolie> perhaps we can file a bug or something saying what the data is that you need, and in the future perhaps lp can supply it in a way that's easier on both parties
<poolie> ok
<wgrant> Ah, that's much better than last time :)
<wgrant> Thanks.
<bjf> poolie, the plan is for this to be the last big run ("the plan")
<poolie> ok
<StevenK> Shall we notify the LOSAs?>
<StevenK> s/>//
<bjf> poolie, have you thought about if i'm just one person with 8 (now 4) parallel threads, what would happen if someone malicious was doing this?
<poolie> well i presume the losas would ban them
<wgrant> bjf: Then we'd block them without a thought.
<bjf> poolie, we have a box in the dc with 128 effective processors, at one time, i was thinking of using that
<bjf> poolie, that was before i knew what an impact this was having
<poolie> so... where are we going with this?
<bjf> poolie, wgrant, running
<poolie> perhaps we should rate limit on the server side?
<poolie> bjf, it's not really news that a 128cpu machine on a gige pipe can dos a web service
<StevenK> Haha
<poolie> so, i guess the point is
<poolie> how can we let people do stuff without needing to talk to them one on one
<bjf> poolie, i agree, but an 8 core system on a 20MB pipe can as well?
<poolie> and without on the one hand blocking them or on the other hand having too much impact on other users
<wgrant> bjf: It wasn't DOSing. It was setting off alerts that people were doing nasty things.
<poolie> unfortunately lplib is probably not going to cope well with a 'please slow down' http code
<bjf> wgrant, just add me to the "trusted idiot" list
<wgrant> Heh.
<poolie> i wonder if one of the front end proxies can do that automatically?
<bjf> poolie, i've just sent you email with the list of data that i'm collecting and why, feel free to share with any/all iterested
<bjf> poolie, i'm also available to talk about it anytime
<poolie> thanks bjf
<poolie> so it's one call per bug plus one per task plus one per attachment?
<bjf> essentially
<bjf> i don't know what all that turns into when it comes to round-trips
<TheEvilPhoenix> anyone in here familiar with how `pbuilder` works for building source packages?
<TheEvilPhoenix> #ubuntu-packaging is kinda dead right now
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: yes
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: i mean, i know how to use, i don't know how it works :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> slug:  if i have multiple pbuilder environments, say... one for natty, one for maverick, and one for lucid... will it figure out which to use for building the source packages automatically based on the debian changelog/control filesa?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or no?
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/filesa/files/
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: it should, afail
<TheEvilPhoenix> afail?
<TheEvilPhoenix> typo of afaik?
<slug> yeah, could work too for i learned ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> since the primary system is Natty, and i've already built the Lucid environment, and am building the maverick environment now...
<TheEvilPhoenix> we'll see what happens... :P
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: do you have different base files ?
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: you might have to pass a different --basetgz to pbuilder
<TheEvilPhoenix> the base .orig.tar.gz file is the same for the package in question
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i'd like to be consistent with the build environment
<TheEvilPhoenix> and up until the latest system repair
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'd been using Lucid
<TheEvilPhoenix> but now that i'm on natty
<TheEvilPhoenix> i want to be able to use either lucid or natty environments
<TheEvilPhoenix> maverick... just for one app i develop
<TheEvilPhoenix> but lucid and natty depend on the same .orig.tar.gz
<TheEvilPhoenix> so it shouldnt be an issue, but we'll see.. :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> wow it takes a while to build environments doesnt it...
<TheEvilPhoenix> >.>
<TheEvilPhoenix> is pbuilder what's used on the build machines up on the launchpad ppa systems?
<TheEvilPhoenix> to build the .debs for the ppas
<StevenK> TheEvilPhoenix: No. sbuild is
<TheEvilPhoenix> whats the difference between them, if i may ask?
<TheEvilPhoenix> of course, if yo uknow
<TheEvilPhoenix> otherwise i'll just dig around on google for the differences
<StevenK> pbuilder uses base tarballs, sbuild can use tarballs, chroots, or LVM snapshots, they use different methods to resolve dependencies, the list goes on
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: if you use pbuilder, i recommend ccache. I'm still trying to figure out how to use ccache with sbuild.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the end result is generally the same, no?
<StevenK> TheEvilPhoenix: It can be.
<TheEvilPhoenix> a deb installer package is built in either way, no?
<TheEvilPhoenix> of course...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm just using pbuilder to build .debs outside a PPA for this project...
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that's because i'm strange :P
<StevenK> For most package,s yes, they should produce identical results
<TheEvilPhoenix> where's the dput config help page on lp...
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i need to reconfigure my dput.conf
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/dput.conf/dput config/
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<TheEvilPhoenix> thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> and where will the upload acceptance/rejection email be sent to?  the primary email on the launchpad account?
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: i only have one, i'm not sure.
<slug> TheEvilPhoenix: i get it there.
<jk-> hi all
<jk-> anyone able to help me out with info about the automatic bug updates from debian changelogs?
<wgrant> jk-: We don't do anything directly with Debian changelogs.
<jk-> wgrant: ok, do you know how the automatic change to Fix Commited works?
<wgrant> There is no such thing. Ubuntu uploads the (LP: #1234) in the changelog will set the relevant bug to Fix Released, however.
<jk-> wgrant: though, this might be specific to kernel..
<StevenK> It grabs that information from the .changes file, not the changelog
<wgrant> Perhaps the kernel team have a script.
<wgrant> StevenK: Well, yes, but I hope nobody ever writes the change sifle directly.
<jk-> StevenK: yup.
 * StevenK has done it. Once.
<jk-> ok, so triggered by the upload
<jk-> so, how does it match the changeset to a specific task in the bug?
<StevenK> Based on the source package and distroseries
<wgrant> It looks and the distribution, package and series of the upload.
<wgrant> at the.
<jk-> specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/689036 - the task is for 'alsa-driver', but the upload is for 'linux'
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 689036 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Thinkpad Edge 11" (AMD) [Conexant CX20582]: Internal Mic. & Heaphone Jack not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wgrant> jk-: If there is only one task, I believe it will use that.
<jk-> ah, that was manually set to Fix Released anyway
<jk-> wgrant: makes sense.
<jk-> cool, thanks!
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<diwic> Is it just me, or is launchpad terribly slow today?
<diwic> both the website and the bzr interface
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> henninge: ^^^
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | *** Merge proposals having problems  *** | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> adeuring: thanks. ^^^
<diwic> adeuring, uploads to bzr as well?
<adeuring> diwic: I did not notice any problems
<adeuring> diwic: can you give me an example of a slow page?
<diwic> adeuring, ok, might be something on my side then...just upgraded to oneiric so it could be some hw/sw problem maybe
<wgrant> We were having some bzr issues several hours ago, but they've been resolved for around 4 hours.
<diwic> let me check
<diwic> adeuring, hmm, the slow pages seem to have corrected themselves but "bzr push" is still extremely slow here
<diwic> and this time I even got a "could not resolve bazaar.launchpad.net: Name or service not known" error
<adeuring> diwic: time nslookup bazaar.launchpad.net 0.1sec for me
<diwic> adeuring, yeah, and pinging it works fine as well
<adeuring> diwic: so... a sluggish DNS server as part of the problem?
<adeuring> diwic: I install bind9 be default, because I had too many prblems with DNS servers from DSL providers...
<diwic> I don't know?
<diwic> But still, if it gets stuck on "Fetching revisions 5/7220" which it has done a few times then that shouldn't be the problem, or...?
<adeuring> right
<diwic> I should probably try transferring today's work to natty and try pushing the tree from there and see if it works better
<diwic> Argh, three minutes later, when I've already ctrl-C'ed bzr, the "Enter passphrase for key" message comes up...
<diwic> aha, under Natty I can push just fine
<diwic> \o/
<diwic> the problem is with Oneiric
<diwic> question is where...
<adeuring> diwic: might be worth a bug report?
<diwic> adeuring, what package would you suggest?
<adeuring> diwic: bzr, I think
<diwic> ok, thanks!
<wgrant> diwic: If you were having DNS issues in oneiric and not natty, sounds more like a kernel issue.
<diwic> wgrant, ok
<slug> hey guys, the sbuild at the launchpad ppa for amd64 builds correctly but the i386 fails. the strange is that both sbuild and pbuild work fine on my own machine (both archs).
<slug> failed build log for i386: https://launchpad.net/~slug-debian/+archive/ppa/+build/2661543
<tsarev> Hi guys
<slug> my own sbuild log for i386: http://slug.aeminium.org/software/ubuntu/ppa/deal.ii/sbuild-i386/
<tsarev> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/5.5-processlist_rows_stats-sporadic_fails-fix/+merge/70307
<tsarev> "Updateing diff" about two hours
<bigjools> slug: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/build/buildd/deal.ii-7.0.0/common/Make.global_options'.  Stop.
<bigjools> slug: your package has a bug
<bigjools> tsarev: see the topic.  There are problems at the moment.
<adeuring> tsarev: yes, sorry, we have currently problems with merge proposals, see the channel topic
<slug> bigjools: i saw that error. but why does my local sbuild works?
<tsarev> adeuring: Ok :) Thank you
<bigjools> slug: you probablty have a dependency installed locally that is not mentioned in the package
<bigjools> other than that, I have no idea
<slug> bigjools: i installed sbuild from scratch.
<bigjools> I'd ask on #ubuntu-motu
<bigjools> slug: try using pbuilder, BTW.
<slug> bigjools: i used pbuilder initially and built the packages correctly too. the reason i tried with sbuild is that ubuntu launchpad uses sbuild and i don't understand why it fails there but not here.
<bigjools> are you building on natty?
<bigjools> i386 natty to be precise
<oojah> Is there any way (or point) to move a source package bug from bugs.l.n/ubuntu/+source/package to bugs.l.n/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/package ?
<slug> bigjools: yes
<slug> bigjools: i'm building both amd64 and i386 on natty
<bigjools> slug: you package almost certainly has a bug, you should talk to a packaging expert
<bigjools> your*
<slug> bigjools: will i find one at that motu channel?
<bigjools> yes :)
<slug> ok, let me give it a try, thanks!
<bigjools> good luck
<cr3> why does launchpadlib now discard the consumer_name in launchpadlib.credentials.AuthorizeRequestTokenWithBrowser?
<wgrant> cr3: New launchpadlibs have a system-wide authentication token.
<cr3> wgrant: hm, I've also noticed something about DESKTOP_INTEGRATION permissions and so forth
<stewart> hi! is there any way to change the short name of project? i.e. "launchpad.net/foo" to "launchpad.net/bar" ?
<wgrant> stewart: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and someone will sort it out for you.
<cr3> in respect to what stewart was asking, what if I have a system that refers to launchpad.net/foo, is there a way to be notified that the system should now refer to launchpad.net/bar?
<wgrant> cr3: No, but we can add a redirect.
<cr3> wgrant: that would be a good start until there's a nice pub-sub story in launchpad
<CarlFK1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten?action=login  if I am logged in to lp, shouldn't that work here?
<CarlFK1> or at least give me an openid login button
<CarlFK1> oh swell - 500 "Please contact the server administrator,  webmaster@ubuntu.com"
<CarlFK1> reload = "OpenID error: Nonce already used or out of range."
<CarlFK1> Nonce?
<wgrant> CarlFK1: You should possibly talk to #canonical-sysadmin.
<wgrant> The Ubuntu wiki is not a Launchpad service.
<CarlFK1> k - thanks.  /j ing..
<CarlFK1> um...
<CarlFK1>  /j #canonical-sysadmin.  oh,  the dot.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jonrafkind> is the i386 builder not functional? im only seeing an amd64 build going on for my project
<jonrafkind> oh hm, the i386 page says 'start in 1 hour', so i guess its just queued up
<bjf> not sure who on the LP team is around ... we (the kernel team) are running into an issue we've had before and continue to have, lack of a decent testing server/service for LP api script development
<bjf> we've tried staging and that goes away for days/weeks at a time
<bjf> we've been trying qastaging and that suffers from lots of timeouts and just seem flakey
<bjf> in our opinion, it seem reasonable that the LP team supports a server against which we can do script development and not have it impact the production database
<bjf> thoughts? comments?
<lifeless> bjf: Its not actually reasonable
<lifeless> bjf: here's why: you can use LP development environment locally yourself; thats easy and trivial
<bjf> lifeless, easy and trivial to a LP developer
<lifeless> bjf: something with real world data in it, to be fast, requires -very large- dollar investment
<lifeless> bjf: its well documented
<lifeless> bjf: https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/VirtualMachine
<bjf> lifeless, we need real-world data in it
<lifeless> bjf: so, to not timeout, or at least no more than production, we need a server with 128GB of ram.
<lifeless> bjf: + additional servers for appserver, codehosting, soyuz etc.
<lifeless> bjf: this is extremely nontrivial.
<lifeless> bjf: staging and qastaging are *intended* to be mostly-available
<lifeless> bjf: the timeouts there impact LP developers as well, and we are trying to scrounge hardware to fix them
<bjf> lifeless, we outside the LP development team have no visibility into why staging or qastaging are having the issues that they are having
<lifeless> bjf: well, come and talk to us, like you are now :)
<lifeless> bjf: their primary role though, is for qa of new code and schemas being deployed to LP
<bjf> lifeless, it might be possible that if this were simply a hw issue that we could raise this issue so that the necessary hw were applied
<lifeless> if qastaging didn't time out as much, would it be sufficient for you ?
<lifeless> We've very happy for other folk to play with staging/qastaging; it gets more from the hardware than if we only used it for qa
<bjf> lifeless, probably, though we've never (until now) really been told what they are intended for
<lifeless> staging is where we test 'next schema' versions of LP - database changes
<lifeless> qastaging is where we test code we are going to deploy.
<lifeless> there are two environments because of the different pipeline lengths
<lifeless> if we get the pipelines harmonised (an ongoing effort), we may drop back to just one environment for testing on [they share hardware, so this would slightly mitigate the cold cache timeout problems you experience]
<bjf> lifeless, if we just threw hw at this would that help or is that too simplistic an answer?
<lifeless> bjf: sufficient hardware would remove some of the known constraints
<lifeless> others, like it taking a while to restore 300GB of DB data (not to mention codehosting terabytes...) would not be helped by hardware alone.
<lifeless> however, I think hardware differences between prod and staging are the primary thing giving you timeout grief - that and lp bugs having known inefficiences that we're wrking on anyhow
<bjf> lifeless, so, if multiple kernel folks want to develop lp scripts, and they want to test them on real data prior to hitting production data, would you recommend that each of them run their own instance of LP ?
<lifeless> bjf: running their own LP instance, and cloning bug data from prod into that, would be the most robust thing; it will insulte you from other devs testing scripts, for instance ;)
<lifeless> bjf: and would let you see notifications and so on which are disabled on [qa]staging
<lifeless> *insulate*
<bjf> lifeless, it needs to run under Lucid (the last lts)? (this makes sense, i'm just confirming
<lifeless> bjf: it /can/ run on natty, but lucid is the deployment target, so there is a bias to work on that
<bjf> lifeless, ok
<lifeless> I think we run on O too, as of a couple weeks back
<lifeless> but I would really recommend a VM, LP wants custom apache rules, postgresql rules - its easier not to messup your host OS :)
<bjf> lifeless, when you talk of cloning bug data, that is the 300GB you are talking about as well, so we'd each clone that?
<lifeless> bjf: hell no :)
<lifeless> bjf:  you only need kernel bugs right ?
<bjf> lifeless, yes, there are probably less than 30 packages
<lifeless> if you skip comments thats probably a few hundred MB tops.
<lifeless> even for all releases of Ubuntu
<bjf> lifeless, thanks
<Laney> can we have .orig.tar.xz yet?
<lifeless> not yet, need to finish validation in staging before production deployment of the dpkg etc changes, and then finally the code landing
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/proposed/+build/2659653 https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/proposed/+build/2659651 - any buildd admins around and willing to rescore those, so I can upload a dependent package before I sleep?
<erichammond> Got timeout errors from launchpad when I attempted to copy 2 binaries from natty to oneiric: https://launchpad.net/~alestic/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages
<erichammond> Worked when I copied one package at a time.
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> well known scale limitation
<lifeless> being worked on but its not an easy thing to fix
<Laney> lifeless: will it be long? Just uploaded something with xz to Debian that we'd like to sync
<maxb> Never mind on that rescore, I'll do something different
<lifeless> Laney: minimum of mid next week
<erichammond> lifeless: Perhaps change the UI to radio buttons for now, limiting it to the copying of one package at a time.
<bludude> is there any way to import a git branch other than HEAD yet?
<maxb> No, although I believe that's now progressed from a "Wouldn't it be nice if" to a short term goal
<bludude> alright, thanks
#launchpad 2011-08-04
<cjohnston> abentley: ping
<abentley> cjohnston: sorry, I'm off duty
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjohnston> :-(  is anyone around this evening?
<abentley> cjohnston: There's no one assigned to do community help.  We run from 9:00 UTC to 21:00 UTC.  It's always possible that someone will volunteer.
<cjohnston> Gotcha.. There some sort of json error being thrown by LP that's breaking LoCo Directory
<mhall119> I don't think LP is throwing the error
<mhall119> but I think something is giving incorrect json or encoding data
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<njpatel> Hi, I need to rename three projects please: lp:unity-place-applications => lp:unity-lens-applications, lp:unity-place-files => lp:unity-lens-files and lp:unity-place-sample => lp:unity-lens-sample
<henninge> njpatel: Please file these requests as questions so that your Identity and authority for these projects is verified.
<njpatel> henninge, ah, of course, will do
<henninge> njpatel: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<njpatel> thank you
<henninge> welcome
<henninge> njpatel: one question will do, btw.
<henninge> dunno how the plural got in there ... ;-)
<njpatel> done https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/166921
<njpatel> henninge, right :D
<henninge> njpatel: looking
<njpatel> ta
<henninge> njpatel: done. ;-) I also added aliases for the old names.
<njpatel> henninge, awesome, thank you!
<czajkowski> hmmm no mrevell :(
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> henninge: ^^^
<henninge> adeuring: thanks
<hazmat> is there a javascript api/binding to launchpad's rest api?
<james_w> hi
<james_w> I'm seeing some 404s from the API from different applications
<james_w> I wonder if there was a deploy in the last couple of hours?
<james_w> adeuring, ^
<jelmer> james_w: hi
<adeuring> james_w: i have no oidea. can you give me an exampe?
<jelmer> james_w: there was a deployment recently
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> I wonder if the API service root is no longer published or something?
<adeuring> james_w: so... _every_ api calls is broken?
<james_w> adeuring, I'm not sure
<james_w> I'm just reacting some some cron failure reports I'm getting
<james_w> trying to reproduce now
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658679/
<adeuring> thanks
<adeuring> james_w: do you also have a URL?
<james_w> no
<james_w> but it's doing the login_with
<james_w> when downloading the wadl
<james_w> via edge it looks like
<james_w> I can't reproduce locally, so maybe it was a transient issue
<adeuring> right; I tried "lp-shell egde"; worked fine
<james_w> that logged me in to non-edge though :-)
<james_w> doing it by hand for edge worked as well though
<adeuring> yeah just noticed that too...
<zooko> Greetings, people of launchpad! How do I make https://bugs.launchpad.net/tahoe-lafs/+bug/821000 have a link to https://bitbucket.org/tarek/distribute/issue/136/respect-the-pythonpath ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 821000 in distribute (Ubuntu) "setuptools and distribute don't prepend PYTHONPATH to sys.path" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> Hm, it looks like maybe the project "distribute" within launchpad isn't linked to its bugtracker: https://bitbucket.org/tarek/distribute/issues
<zooko> Ah. That is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/distribute/+bug/571438
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 571438 in distribute "distribute doesn't use launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> Can someone here fix 571438?
<zooko> Also, how do I "verbatim" quote the patch that I posted in the issue description so that it won't get line-wrapped or otherwise formatted by launchpad when rendering it?
<zooko> I tried "{{{ ... }}}" (like trac) and "<pre> ... </pre>" and prepending each line with a space.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pvo> abentley: I'm trying to create a series in LP and I keep getting a timeout error.
<abentley> pvo: Is there an oops ID you can give me?
<pvo> Sure thing.
<pvo> (Error ID: OOPS-2042C38)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2042C38
<abentley> pvo: Okay, that one hasn't propagated to our listing tool yet.
<abentley> pvo: Let's see if a manual sync helps.
<pvo> ok
<abentley> pvo: This will take a minute or two.
<pvo> no worries. thanks for you help.
<pvo> abentley: i've got to step away for a little bit. Back in a while.
<abentley> pvo: Okay.
<abentley> pvo: This is looking pretty odd.  I think maybe it's spending all its time doing visibility checks on branches.
<zooko> Hey folks, I asked a question and made a request in this channel a few hours ago. Should I repeat it/summarize or just wait patiently?
<abentley> zooko: the best thing to do is to address it to the help contact, so that their IRC client notifies them.
<zooko> abentley: um, sorry, but who would that be?
<abentley> zooko: It says in the topic.  It's me right now, and I'm looking up the answer.
<zooko> Ah, thanks. :-)
<abentley> zooko: I think what needs to happen is that the owner needs to configure distribute's external bug tracker to be https://bitbucket.org/tarek/distribute/issues and then you'll be automatically prompted: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/links-to-external-bug-trackers-right-where-you-need-them
<abentley> zooko: per your bug 571438
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 571438 in distribute "distribute doesn't use launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571438
<zooko> abentley: the owner is Tarek Ziadé.
<zooko> I pinged him earlier today on #distutils but he hasn't been active there yet.
 * zooko pings him again.
<abentley> zooko: Yes, I saw that.
<abentley> zooko: I believe there's a procedure to reassign a project if the maintainer has stopped updating it, but I'd have to look into it.
<ryanakca> Any suggestions in on avoiding timeouts with launchpadlib?
<ryanakca> s/ in //
<mhall119> I'm getting timeouts on launchpad itself
<mhall119> OOPS-2042BC53
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2042BC53
<zooko> abentley: tarek is trying to add me as an admin to the "distribute" project on launchpad. He can't figure out how.
<zooko> (On #distutils .)
<om26er_> what key word(s) is common in all launchpad mailing lists, i want to setup a gmail filter for all my lp mailing lists
<abentley> om26er: I believe they all include "https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp"
<pvo> abentley: still around? sorry… that meeting took way too long.
<abentley> pvo: So, I've looked at the code and it seems pretty reasonable.  I think the best way to proceed is to file a critical bug.
<pvo> hmm. So I don't have any way to create another series?
<abentley> ryanakca: There's nothing general.  If you can reduce the scope that your queries apply to, that may help.
<abentley> pvo: I guess you could try doing it over the web service.
<pvo> abentley: ok. Will give that a go. Thanks.
<abentley> pvo: this may be helpful: http://code.mumak.net/2011/08/launchpadlib-helper.html
<ryanakca> abentley: Alright, so what's the best way to get a source package publishing history record for every source package in Ubuntu? Instead of using "getPublishedSources()", I should iterate through a list of all source packages and call "getPublishedSources(source_name=something)"?
<abentley> ryanakca: Yes, that sounds like it would be less likely to time out.  Probably also give you incremental data if that's useful to you.  It will increase the number of round trips, but I don't think that can be avoided.
<abentley> mhall119: that looks like a similar issue to pvo's.
<pvo> abentley: I heard they just put the web heads infront of some LBs…
<pvo> could be a dirty rumor though
<abentley> pvo: I thought the appservers were behind the load balancers.
<pvo> infront/behind… distracted typing
<pvo> :)
<pvo> thought if the webheads were infront of app servers that were timing out… but now I'm just guessing about the infrastrucutre
<abentley> pvo: I think the webheads are the appservers.  Anyhow, it's the db that's timing out.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jbicha> I'm getting 503 Service Unavailable when I try to use the LP code browser
<komputes> Can we remove the "out of office" spam in Bug #629258
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 629258 in System76 "Battery life estimation never comes around" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629258
<lifeless> komputes: wow, wf
<komputes> lifeless: major fail
<lifeless> hidden
<komputes> lifeless: thx much
<micahg> lifeless: what are the ACLs on who can hide?
<lifeless> micahg: admins and ~registry
<micahg> k
<jbicha> lifeless: spam on bug 572959 , I didn't realize I could just ask here when I saw spam
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 572959 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "serverguide: problem in the LAMP apps chapter" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572959
<lifeless> ideally file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> particularly spam spam vs autoresponder fail
<lifeless> spam spam we need to track down the user and so on
<lifeless> yeah that one needs more investigation
<jbicha> lifeless: would you like me to open an answer for that then?
<lifeless> please
<jbicha> lifeless: done, glade to know there's a process for that
<jbicha> *glad
<poolie> hi all
<poolie> can/do we have a bug for it being hard to find the readme for a branch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar/2011q3/073314.html
<lifeless> poolie: thats kindof the wiki lep issue
<lifeless> all these things conflated
<lifeless> I'm not sure if there is a clear bug 'finding a branches own docs is hard'
<poolie> i think one could usefully do a point patch that just shows the readme
<poolie> i don't know if it's worth filing a bug just about it
<lifeless> such a patch would almost certainly need qa, and fo that we need a bug.
<lifeless> so +1 on a bug :)
#launchpad 2011-08-05
<mhall119> Still can't make an MP, but other people can, any idea what could be causing it? OOPS-2043CK10
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2043CK10
<mhall119> trying to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/canonical-isd-web/fix-592429 into lp:canonical-isd-web/ubuntu-website
<mhall119> wow, finally got it
<lifeless> mhall119: could you file a bug ? thanks.
<mhall119> lifeless: even though it's working now?
<lifeless> mhall119: I will look at the oops once it syncs, it may be a dupe, or may be a new situation.
<lifeless> mhall119: and yes, even though it works now, we capture lots of info in the OOPS.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> lifeless: done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/821222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 821222 in Launchpad itself "Timeout while trying to create a merge proposal" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> wgrant: builds with no logs. what causes ? e.g. https://launchpad.net/~pmiller-opensource/+archive/ppa/+build/2660145
<wgrant> lifeless: Normally failure counting... will need to check buildd-manager logs.
<tsimpson> out of interest (as I got the API to do it), is there any web interface to change wiki-names?
<wgrant> tsimpson: No. The API is only there for backwards compatibility; it will be dropped once those versions of the API become unsupported.
<wgrant> tsimpson: We removed it from the UI a few months ago, and the APIs are deprecated.
<tsimpson> wgrant: ok, so where is it noted that it's deprecated?
<tsimpson> not really related to my first question, but I didn't see it noted in the apidoc
<jkimball4> Hello, if I've removed my launchpad account is it possible to also have the remnants of my account like real name on bug reports anonymized or removed?
<henninge> jkimball4: what is your account called?
<jkimball4> henninge: username or the name displayed throughout the ui?
<henninge> jkimball4: username
<jkimball4> are they emails or regular usernames?
<jkimball4> can't remember
<henninge> hm
<jkimball4> i'll pm
<henninge> ok
<czajkowski> mrevell: you;re in london!!!
<mrevell> Hi czajkowski, I am! I'm here to meet Charline to talk about user research
<henninge> Hi czajkowski! ;)
<czajkowski> henninge: howdy
<czajkowski> mrevell: and yes it's muggy, beats yesterday when it was raining so stop complaining ;)
<czajkowski> henninge: your ears must be burning off you this week
<henninge> czajkowski: yes, I did not know what I was poking into there ...
<czajkowski> yeah it's not all bad, It just comes on the tail of neary 2 weeks of a similar mailing list thread
<czajkowski> it'll resolve itself soon, and I guess it needed airing if it has led to this much mail
<henninge> I hope it does, it's not healthy for the community to continue like that
<czajkowski> henninge: eh well to be fair, it's not just the community behaving this way :)
<henninge> see, here we go again ;-)
<henninge> I see Canonical employed devs as part of the community
<henninge> community = Canonical devs + volunteers
<henninge> at least, that is my perception
<czajkowski> henninge: you made the differenciation not me
<henninge> oh, than I misunderstood you
<czajkowski> henninge: some canonical folks are big in community, but not everyone is
<henninge> s/than/then/
<czajkowski> where as I am purely community, my ubuntu work is my hobby and I don't get paid for it
<henninge> I know
<henninge> that was part of my surprise on Tuesday
<henninge> I expected my contributions to not count very much because I get paid for it
<henninge> I did *not* expect them not being considered not part of the project
<henninge> But I see my fault here in knowing the process too little before entering into it.
<czajkowski> henninge: I guess, had your wiki page been more detailed and you had more testimonals, we would not be having this conversation tbh
<henninge> I can improve that and try again next time.
<henninge> And I hope the "what is upstream" issue to be settled by then.
<czajkowski> you and me both
<henninge> czajkowski: but thanks for taking the time to talk to me during the meeting and I am really sorry it caused such a disruption.
<henninge> FTR, Jorge and Kate were not there to endorse me, at least I did not ask them to.
<czajkowski> henninge: it's fine really. obviously you can see in the middle of a meeting it's just not the best time, and it was a quiet evening sometimes we have more people to get through and it just means we have to process them faster. Other people idle in the channel so if they comment on stuff that;s their choice.
<henninge> ok, thanks ;)
<czajkowski> henninge: next time, poke your team mates to update your wiki please :)
<henninge> yes, I will make sure of that ;)
<abentley> henninge: Are you help contact right now?
<henninge> abentley: yes, since Abel is not here to take over
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> I guess I forgot to update the topic
<abentley> henninge: I guess we should take 6 hour shifts, so I can take over in a couple of minutes.
<henninge> abentley: ok ;)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ahasenack> hi guys, I need to upload packages in an automated fashion to a private ppa, daily, from a remote machine. I wonder how to do the signing
<ahasenack> I wouldn't want to put my gpg key there, so I guess I need to attach a new one to my LP account and use that one?
<ahasenack> just wondering what the best practices are
<benji> ahasenack: a new, dedicated key sounds like a good idea to me
<ahasenack> benji: cool
<ahasenack> benji: just created one, for signing only
<ahasenack> benji: do you know if it's possible to restrict the uploads this new key can do?
<benji> ahasenack: it's not possible, as far as I am aware (but I'm not quite omniscient... yet)
<ahasenack> :)
<abentley> henninge: With your work on obfuscating emails, it should be safe to give anonymous user access to all objects in the jsoncache, not just the context object.  Right?
<ryanakca> Could someone help me figure out the AttributeError I get with launchpadlib? http://paste.ubuntu.com/659509/
<ryanakca> abentley: ^
<abentley> ryanakca: looking
<ryanakca> Thanks
<abentley> ryanakca: This could be due to bad cache invalidation.  Could you try removing/renaming .launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net and re-running?
<ryanakca> Removed $HOME/.launchpadlib and still experiencing it.
<abentley> ryanakca: always with 2ping?
<ryanakca> Any package from the looks of it.
<abentley> ryanakca: it looked like you had two successes before the traceback.
<ryanakca> abentley: You can get a copy of the file it reads from at http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/source-packages (a text file with a list of source packages, one per line)
<ryanakca> abentley: From your end?
<abentley> ryanakca: no, I was misreading your output.
<abentley> ryanakca: It's working for me.
<abentley> ryanakca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659518/ etc
<abentley> ryanakca: I'm using launchpadlib 1.9.7
<ryanakca> I'm stuck with version 1.6.0
<ryanakca> (It's on one of the department's research server, running Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS)
<ryanakca> I'll probably have to backport it and ask the sysadmin to install it. Should we bother tracking down the bug?
<ryanakca> I've tested with 1.9.8 on my netbook and it appears to work here too.
<abentley> ryanakca: Since 1.6.0's on an LTS, probably yes.
<ryanakca> abentley: Alright, should we do that now or shall I file a bug and wait for someone else to come around?
<abentley> benji: ping
<benji> abentley: hi
<abentley> benji: We appear to have a bug in Launchpadlib 1.6.0 that's fixed in 1.9.7 and looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659509/ Do you know it?
 * benji looks
<benji> abentley: it doesn't ring any bells
<abentley> ryanakca: Please go ahead and file it.
<ryanakca> Alright
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dpb_> Hi all: is there any way to add a user as read-only into a private project?
<bkerensa> I have a suggestion for launchpad.... Add Google/Yahoo/Twitter/Facebook/Identi.ca integration so its easier for people to signup and not have to have so many accounts.
#launchpad 2011-08-06
<ojwb> hi, cheeky question - any chance of getting the priority bumped on a ppa build?  I have a samba compatibility fix I was hoping to test today but it's estimating 17 hours to start
<ojwb> I only need i386: https://launchpad.net/~ojwb/+archive/experimental/+build/2667436
<aminpy> http://dpaste.com/587830/ <- can anybody help me?
<aminpy> I'm using vpn connection
<aminpy> how can I fix this problem^?
<aminpy> http://dpaste.com/587858/plain/ <- can anybody help me?
<ujjain> Hi. What kind of translation files does launchpad generate, .po?
<TheEvilPhoenix> if I have a project on launchpad, and I wish to add my own supplementary license to dictate stricter terms than the GNU GPL v3, and I provide the complete text of that supplementary license, does LP have to review said supplementary license?
<andrejz> Hello! I was wondering if someone can look at this bug, please - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/809791
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 809791 in Launchpad itself "timeout when searching for long or short and common strings in translations" [Critical,Triaged]
<andrejz> Situation was reasonably acceptable until recently
<andrejz> But as of today I get timeout on every string
<TheEvilPhoenix> did anyone ever answer my question... my logs don't include any text that qualifies as a response...
<TheEvilPhoenix> this was the original question: <TheEvilPhoenix> if I have a project on launchpad, and I wish to add my own supplementary license to dictate stricter terms than the GNU GPL v3, and I provide the complete text of that supplementary license, does LP have to review said supplementary license?
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: Supplementary how?
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: You cannot force people to distribute something under GPLv3 + other restrictions.
<wgrant> You can give them the option of GPLv3 or some other license, but not GPLv3 with restrictions.
#launchpad 2011-08-07
<X3lectric> is there anyone here thats using FTP to upload to launchpad since it was "fixed"
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've been using sftp to upload to lp fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> havent tested using ftp though
<TheEvilPhoenix> but afaict it works
<TheEvilPhoenix> i can test that for ya if you want
<X3lectric> well I used to use ftp then it failed on last byte with large files tehen was told that ftp had some issues told to use sftp which is slow and slower and now apparently ftp has been fixed but I can see any fifference
<TheEvilPhoenix> i have smaller files, but if sftp is broken i'll test
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/sftp/ftp/
<X3lectric> something like a nvidia driver will never upload via ftp if its 93231KB it uploads 93230 and hangs
<X3lectric> smaller files dont seems to have that problem say less that 2 meg
<TheEvilPhoenix> well i just pushed a package that i built in another ppa
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it has >= 3MB of data
<TheEvilPhoenix> unless i pushed the wrong package
<X3lectric> thats too small
<TheEvilPhoenix> regardless, my personal recommendation is use sftp
<TheEvilPhoenix> because its more secure
<X3lectric> is slowwwwwww
<TheEvilPhoenix> because its more secure... :P
<X3lectric> meh Im not uploading governement secerts
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<X3lectric> I guess I should be grateful something works :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<X3lectric> do you have experience packaging stuff from source?
<TheEvilPhoenix> some
<TheEvilPhoenix> why
<TheEvilPhoenix> and define "packaging from source"
<TheEvilPhoenix> because if you mean package the source, and then build it and install it, well...
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's a different story
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i have the general idea down (havent ever had a successful test yet)
<X3lectric> i mean debianizing new packages
<X3lectric> i mainly looking for a partner in crime to do a modify a minimla install to make it leaner than a regular minimla install
<TheEvilPhoenix> you did check that it was okay to do that first, right? :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> because usually if you arent affiliated with the project... you shouldnt go modifying installation packages much...
<X3lectric> yes its fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've been yelled at for that... :P
<X3lectric> its GPL they cant yell
<X3lectric> oh that rhymes
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<X3lectric> whoever yellled at you was wrong
<TheEvilPhoenix> actually
<TheEvilPhoenix> they were correct
<TheEvilPhoenix> their software was copywritten
<X3lectric> wy its GPL isnt it
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i modified their installation scripts
<TheEvilPhoenix> without permission
<X3lectric> ah well
<TheEvilPhoenix> (this was when i was newbie)
<TheEvilPhoenix> although since then...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i proposed the changes to them correctly, and they were like "Wow, that's not a bad idea"
<TheEvilPhoenix> </streamline-ization>
<TheEvilPhoenix> yes, that's not a word.
<X3lectric> well
<X3lectric> its GPL so thers no issue with that except its beyond my skills
<RenatoSilva> why does this show last rev as 660 when original repo has last rev as 1183? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/purple-plugin-pack/trunk
<X3lectric> what is showned there is only internal tomlauchpad
<X3lectric> the actual revision is right
<wgrant> No, it's just that bzr and hg and svn revnos have different meanings.
<X3lectric> and thats the same I said only more confusing
<RenatoSilva> what Iif I merge from it? should I say "merge from rev 1183" or 660?
<X3lectric> youll get 1183
<wgrant> X3lectric: It's nothing to do with Launchpad.
<wgrant> It's a Bazaar thing.
<X3lectric> potatoe
 * RenatoSilva confused
<X3lectric> ok where I said lauchpad replace with bazaar
<RenatoSilva> should I say merge from 660, 1183 or 5bb4c56f954f?
<X3lectric> i dont speak bazaar but hwta bazaar I know does is crete its own revision even though if you were to create a recipy or compile you actually get  what revison is from the real repo
<StevenK> X3lectric: So, say the svn repository has revision number 68. Someone then requests an import of that, so Launchpad creates a Bazaar branch, imports the code from revision 68 and commits it. Now the SVN repo is revision 68, and the Bazaar repo is revision 1.
<X3lectric> something like that
<RenatoSilva> no
<RenatoSilva> otherwise it would not be 660 but 1
<Peng> Bazaar revnos are per-branch; Subversion are per-the-big-svn-repository.
<X3lectric> its a eample
<StevenK> RenatoSilva: It was an example, I wasn't using the real numbers.
 * RenatoSilva more confused
<X3lectric> its simple
<RenatoSilva> sorry, should I say merge from 660, 1183 or 5bb4c56f954f?
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: should I say merge from 660, 1183 or 5bb4c56f954f?
<RenatoSilva> if 660, how to map to 1183
<RenatoSilva> how to map them all
<X3lectric> if your working with bazaar use 66- it should align ok with real revision
<RenatoSilva> I thought it would just match the revisions
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: '66-'????
<X3lectric> typo
<RenatoSilva> oh
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: what if I want to find in the original repo, what 660 is?
<X3lectric> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/purple-plugin-pack/trunk/files
<X3lectric> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/purple-plugin-pack/trunk/revision/660?start_revid=660
<X3lectric> essentially its
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: ctrl+f 1183 => no result
<X3lectric> 1
<X3lectric> 1
<X3lectric> EXTRA_DIST = \
<X3lectric> 2
<X3lectric> 2
<X3lectric>         glib_compat.h \
<X3lectric> 3
<X3lectric> 3
<X3lectric>         gtk_template.c \
<X3lectric> 4
<X3lectric>         libjson-glib-1.0.dll \
<X3lectric> 5
<X3lectric> 4
<X3lectric>         purple_template.c \
<RenatoSilva> ???
<micahg> !pastebin | X3lectric
<ubot5> X3lectric: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<X3lectric> thx micah
<RenatoSilva> maybe the 12 first digits of rev ID, then lookup in original repo the 1183?
<RenatoSilva> how to find 1183 from 660?
<X3lectric> just use 660
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: how to find 1183 from 660?
<X3lectric> petend 660 is actually saying 1183
<X3lectric> *pretend
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: how to find 1183 from 660?
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: how to find Y from X?
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: x is bzr, y is hg
<X3lectric> there is no X
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: x = 660 at the moment
<X3lectric> oh lord
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: y = 1183
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: HOW TO FIND the correspondent original revision in hg repo BASED ON the revision shown in LP? EXAMPLE: 660 => 1183
<X3lectric> which part of bazar doesnt use same revison tagging dont you get
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: I have noted that 660's rev ID contains the original hg rev ID, but it's an annoying hack
<X3lectric> what bazar shows as 660 is ACTUALLY 1183
<RenatoSilva> my God!
<X3lectric> Meu Deus
<RenatoSilva> PQP
<X3lectric> whats PQP
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: I have a dirty solution for my problem, unfortunately for you
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: what's Meu Deus
<X3lectric> MEu Deus= My God in Portuguese
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: good for you
<RenatoSilva> either me or X3lectric is a kid
<X3lectric> i presume your POrtuguese with a name like that
<RenatoSilva> anyone else, is that hack the only thing I have?
<RenatoSilva> https://www.guifications.org/projects/purple-plugin-pack/repository/revisions
<StevenK> RenatoSilva: So you're whole problem is that the two repositories which both use entirely different version control tools have different revision numbers?
<StevenK> s/you're/your/
<wgrant> Mercurial revision numbers are not meant to be used for identification. They are entirely local to a repository; unlike bzr, even if the history is identical between two repositories the revision numbers can differ.
<wgrant> You should use a Mercurial changeset ID. Which is the hash-like thing.
<wgrant> "Revision numbers referring to changesets are very likely to be different in another copy of a repository. Do not use them to talk about changesets with other people. Use the changeset ID instead."
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: so I should never bzr commit -m "merge from hg repo xyz, revision 123"? I should rather use hg rev IDs like here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/purple-plugin-pack/irchelper/revision/2
<X3lectric> http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrRevisionSpec
<wgrant> With bzr-svn you can say -rsvn:1234. I'm not sure if bzr-hg has something similar for changeset IDs.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: "Upstream revision 87484177eba0"
<X3lectric> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5413602/monotonically-increasing-bazaar-trunk-revision-numbers
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: the problem is that in the web interface for the original repo, I can't easily find the changeset by typing 87484177eba0 in a searchbox for example (seems a bug since the form has a changeset checkbox). That is, I'm stuck with commit comments and page browsing :(
<X3lectric> wgrant: ftp uploads for large file like e.g nvidia drivers still fail at 1 byte form complete filesize
<X3lectric> wgrant: say upload is 97600KB it uploads 97599KB and hangs stops uploading
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Works for me.
<X3lectric> with small files its ok
<wgrant> X3lectric: Ubuntu developers frequently upload files several times larger without trouble.
<X3lectric> well it doesnt work here I thought it was the ppa upload path but its not
<X3lectric> and I cant get anyone that can do anything about it to pay attentiaon
<X3lectric> sftp is too slow
<wgrant> It works fine for just about everyone else.
<wgrant> Both FTP and SFTP.
<X3lectric> sftp works fine but its slowwww
<X3lectric> not everyone has 10mbit upload speeds
<wgrant> Huh?
<wgrant> SFTP should not increase the transfer size significantly.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: this works for you??? https://www.guifications.org/search/index/purple-plugin-pack?changesets=1&q=87484177eba0
<X3lectric> here in UK the max uplaod speed is 1.5MB/s if you have a 100MB/s download speed
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I used the real hg web UI. http://hg.guifications.org/purple-plugin-pack/log?rev=87484177eba0
<wgrant> X3lectric: Yes, and I have 256Kbps upstream.
<wgrant> X3lectric: SFTP does not increase transfer size by any significant volume.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: yeah that works but I think they're about to disable it :(
<wgrant> That would be rather silly.
<X3lectric> SFTP addstoomuch overhead with security its 10x slower than FTP
<wgrant> No, it's not.
<wgrant> Unless you are using a Z80 or something.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: yeah would be silly since the new one doesn't work
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Exactly.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: but thanks for helping
<X3lectric> wgrant: so your telling me that SFTP is not slower than FTP
<wgrant> X3lectric: Not by 10x.
<wgrant> and the main overhead is CPU, not bandwidth.
<X3lectric> wll I dont wnat to be pedantic
<X3lectric> lol CPU is not a problem
<wgrant> Then you have no problem.
<X3lectric> yes I do
<X3lectric> even with failures
<X3lectric> the files that fail take 10 minutes to uplaod befor it hangs
<X3lectric> with sftp it twice the time sometimes 30 minutes
<wgrant> So SFTP has connection issues too?
<wgrant> Have you considered that your connection may be problematic?
<wgrant> Nobody else has reported problems like this.
<X3lectric> Im not nobody else
<wgrant> Pardon?
<X3lectric> jst because nobody else reports it doesnt mean its not true
<wgrant> No, but given that it works for thousands of other people, it sounds like a good idea to not rule out your connection as an issue.
<X3lectric> I dont enjoy comming here trying to get to the bottom of this and be told that I have to use SFTP because nobody else has reported any issue
<X3lectric> Since Im CCNA and CCNIE qualified Im gonna pretend I didnt hear that
<wgrant> .... CCNIE?
<wgrant> I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that.
<wgrant> For the few other people that have had issues with FTP, SFTP has worked fine. This is unsurprising, given that SFTP is a slightly less insane protocol.
<wgrant> I have lots of evidence that Launchpad's FTP and SFTP work well for a lot of people.
<wgrant> I have no evidence that your connection works.
<wgrant> So I'm going to suspect your connection first, particularly if SFTP doesn't work either.
<X3lectric> ok SFTP works but ITS slow
<X3lectric> I never said sftp didnt work ok
<wgrant> It's also suspect that you claim to hold a qualification without knowing its name, but I admit that may have been a typo.
<X3lectric> it is a typo
<X3lectric> considering I havent slept for 2 days
<X3lectric> so
<X3lectric> Im saying that SFTP work but its much slower, FTP on the other hand fails to upload at last byte of a large transfer
<wgrant> Have you tried from an entirely independent Internet connection?
<X3lectric> yes
<wgrant> And the behaviour is identical?
<X3lectric> like twins
<wgrant> I get the expected 25KB/s over SFTP here. Let me try from a faster connection.
<X3lectric> sftp uploads every last byte and doesnt fail, despite it being slower by a significant factorthan the FTP which is significantly faster but only works with smaller files here
<wgrant> Hmm, only 4MB/s.
<wgrant> Slower than it should be, but possibly network congestion.
<wgrant> But still, not "slow".
<wgrant> That was uploading a 100MB file to ppa.launchpad.net with SFTP.
<wgrant> So it can handle 32Mbps with no trouble, and if that's slow for you then, well, I am quite envious.
<X3lectric> Your server may be able to handle 32Mbps upload with SFTP but I dont have thatsort of speed available to me
<wgrant> And I'm able to upload at 200Kbps from home, despite my upstream being 256Kbps.
<wgrant> So the overhead is minimal (considering I'm also downloading stuff at a few Mbps, so there's a number of acks there)
<wgrant> Not sure what possessed Australian ISPs to over 20000/256 connections.
<wgrant> s/over/offer/
<Peng> Yes, Australian ISPs _are_ possessed.
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<X3lectric> My upload is 512 from home but when Im uplaoding to launchpad via sftp it maxes out at variable 80 to 90kbps
<wgrant> Unless we are dealing with a terrible TCP windowing issue or similar, that doesn't really make sense :(
<X3lectric> well UK ISP are insufrerable too considering there is only one "fiber-coax" provider in the whole country
<X3lectric> for e.g
<wgrant> We have two HFC providers.
<wgrant> But they only cover small portions of the country.
<X3lectric> my home connection is 10Mbps down down and 512Kbps uplaod while in constarst they offer a 100MBps download and a measly 2.5Mbps upload
<X3lectric> the price for that 100Mbit connection is daylight robbery
<X3lectric> evn 30 Mbit is impossibly expensive
<X3lectric> well anyway the only way for you to test this failure over FTP is to use same files I use which is nvidia-current drivers to my ppa
<Peng> ...Have you tried uploading with a different FTP client?
<X3lectric> because I dont use/upload any other files that are large enough to trigger the hang at last byte
<X3lectric> ?
<Peng> ? what?
<X3lectric> peng this is using ubuntu dput
<Peng> Oh. I shouldn't admit this in #launchpad, but I don't know the Debuntu tools. :P
<X3lectric> the rpoblem is using FTP via.dput.cf
<wgrant> Are those files available somewhere?
<X3lectric> what bugs me is that when I starting uploading to ppa's using FTP all was well one day thsi very same error ocurred, I was told that Launchpad was replacinf its FTP servers, now 6 months later nothing has changed form the error which hangs tranfer at last byte of file
<X3lectric> what files?
<X3lectric> the ones that fail?
<X3lectric> acually saying they fail is incorrect the trasmission hangs at last byte
<X3lectric> the file sthta hang via FTP are nvidia-graphics-drivers and can be found in https://launchpad.net/~x3lectric/+archive/nvidia-vdpau
<wgrant> Let's see.
<X3lectric> this is my dput http://pastebin.com/tg3KUFij
<wgrant> Uploaded fine over FTP from the 4MB/s connection.
<X3lectric> ok can you loook at my dput and tell me whats wrong?
<X3lectric> sftp dput that never fails http://pastebin.com/mL5Qng6Q
<wgrant> The default one doesn't have passive_ftp = 1
<X3lectric> ftp dput that fails dput http://pastebin.com/tg3KUFij
<X3lectric> mmmm
<wgrant> It's clearly using passive anyway, but perhaps forcing it does something bad.
<X3lectric> ok Ill remove it clearly oversight
<wgrant> Added that, still works fine.
<X3lectric> mmmm
<X3lectric> wait you just upload nvidia drivers twice in 3 minutes
<X3lectric> via FTP
<wgrant> Not from my home connection.
<X3lectric> would the OS be a factor?
<wgrant> I really hope not. But all my tests have been from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Ubuntu 11.04.
<X3lectric> well my dev box is still karmic
<wgrant> Erm.
<wgrant> Karmic is unsupported.
<wgrant> You probably want to upgrade :)
<X3lectric> I havent the patiente
<wgrant> You also lack any kind of security.
<X3lectric> how so
<wgrant> Karmic no longer receives security updates.
<X3lectric> right
<X3lectric> wait
<X3lectric> I agree that karmic may not be ideal security wise but if your going to compromise karmic the extra seconds to compromise any other OS is trivial
<wgrant> It's far easier to compromise something if it's not got known vulnerabilities patched.
<X3lectric> its trivial either way nothing is secure 100% it may take a few extra minutes to find one
<X3lectric> i guess Ill have to test this with another OS and create a new development environment
<X3lectric> to ruleout the FTP issue not being os associated
<X3lectric> anyway thx for testing
<wgrant> Hmm.
<RenatoSilva> can someone delete a bug for me?
<lifeless> there is no delete facility for bugs. They can be orphaned - made private with no subscribers - but thats a bug that we will be fixing to make sure there is always someone from the project that can access the bug.
<lifeless> whats up ?
<RenatoSilva> I reported the bug upstream, the patch is not simple, no one is interested in LP. It's just junk
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: what bug?
<micahg> wgrant: ping re powerpc buildd
<maxb> RenatoSilva: That's hardly grounds to delete it
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: bug 682780
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682780 in purple-plugin-pack (Ubuntu) "Password dialog for IRC Helper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682780
<micahg> RenatoSilva: you should talk to debfx about that in #ubuntu-motu
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: its entirely appropriate to have a bug open in Ubuntu while the defect is still present in Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> I reported the bug upstream -- there is the right place, the patch is not simple -- unlikely any package maintainer want to manage it, no one is interested in LP -- since months, no one really.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: technically it's not a defect, it's a feature
<RenatoSilva> *if* anyone get ever interested, the report will be in upstream
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: the line between defect and feature is different to different people.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: not using a keyrign is a defect
<RenatoSilva> :'(
<X3lectric> hoices in gui are kepunder add vdeisource or add source
<X3lectric> nite nite im gonna see if I can close my eyes for an hour or two and try to relax and meditate
<lifeless> Anyone else manage to parse that -2 comment ?
<RenatoSilva> thanks all anyway
<DNS777> hi
<DNS777> i try to edit description of a ppa and get an error like this: No REFERER Header
<DNS777> but it worked be4
<DNS777> dont matter which paa i try hm
<DNS777> im using icecat5
<DNS777> *ppa
<wgrant> DNS777: Your browser is configured to not send a Referer header.
#launchpad 2012-07-30
<Iconic> I need help
<Iconic> I click on my profile and it says page gone
<wgrant> Iconic: What's your username?
<Iconic> Iconic255
<wgrant> Iconic: And what's the URL that shows the error?
<Iconic> https://launchpad.net/~iconic255
<wgrant> Is there an OOPS ID? What does the page look like?
<wgrant> It works fine for me, and even when not logged in.
<Iconic> it says Page gone
<Iconic> There's no page with this address in Launchpad
<Iconic> it shows my project page
<Iconic> but when I click on my personal page it doesnt come up
<Iconic> could it be from a recent suspension? cause they suspended my account for i dont know what reason
<Iconic> even after i emailed about it
<lifeless> Iconic: https://launchpad.net/~iconic255 says page gone ?
<wgrant> Iconic: I see a response to your email explaining why your account was suspended, and that it had been reenabled.
<wgrant> So that URL hasn't said "Page gone" since Friday.
<Iconic> then is my URL wrong?
<Iconic> cause I have no clue man
<lifeless> Iconic: What URL ?
<wgrant> Iconic: Have you forced your browser to refresh the page?
<Iconic> WOW
<Iconic> I just refreshed and it worked LOL
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nh2> is it possible to turn that link from "report new bug" to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs off and go straigt to the report page? I really know it by now
<wgrant> nh2: No. The wiki page exists for a reason -- you should only be using the direct link when none of the other methods work for you.
<mgz> ha, cute, never noticed that before
<mgz> is that ubuntu specific or can projects redirect their report bug link generally?
<wgrant> Ubuntu's the only project that has requested it, so it's currently restricted to them.
 * jml raises an eyebrow
<czajkowski> jml: it'll stay like that one day!
<jml> czajkowski: I doubt it.
<exarkun> hey, what's the deal here?  http://codepad.org/2Nl1kCQ4  compare to https://code.launchpad.net/~exarkun/divmod.org/spambayes-hammie-args
<exarkun> I see.  That's not what "target branch" means.
<jml> exarkun: I think you want source_branch
<exarkun> is the first argument to Launchpad.login_anonymously text or bytes?
<mgz> exarkun: as in you're doing a port to py3k? because it's str in practice.
<exarkun> nothing to do with py3k at all.
<exarkun> just want to know what its type is supposed to be
<mgz> it's python 2, pass and ascii str and who cares :)
<mgz> -d
<exarkun> I care.  I like writing working software.
<exarkun> otherwise I wouldn't bother asking...
<mgz> try: consumer_name.encode("ascii") except UnicodeError: raise ValueError("Stop being so foreign")
<mgz> robust!
<exarkun> thanks very much for your assistance
<mgz> ...he was not in a jokey mood
<mgz> the real answer is it takes me longer than that to chase through lazr layers and find out
<dannf> can someone help me figure out why there's no MP option for this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~dannf/qemu-linaro/highbank
<czajkowski> jelmer: ^^
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cheako> Hello, is this an appropriate place to get assistance with a bug that's been ignored?  I'd ask for the permissions/rights to set the Importance of something I opened higher.
<cheako> Bug number 1007089 is a kernel bug and it's effects are greater then I originally suspected.  There are 4 packages that have bug because of this bug, including dpkg/start-stop-daemon.
<maxb> cheako: Sounds like more of an Ubuntu matter than a Launchpad matter to me
<maxb> bug 1007089
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007089 in linux (Ubuntu) "overlayfs alters /proc/self/exe link(s), making result a dead link." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007089
<cheako> maxb: The question is about permissions, but yes a solution on the Ubuntu side would be welcomed.
<cheako> It's also always appropriate to ask where/how to get assistance for any issue, ppl taking here should have some clue how to ping Ubuntu about issues... or else why bother having a bug tracking system.
<czajkowski> cheako: have you asked in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<cheako> czajkowski: Thank you!
<cheako> ohh, that's a fav right next to #kernel
<maxb> cheako: I think you may be placing a little too much importance on the "Importance" bug field, no pun intended
<maxb> "Medium" seems to be in line with the guidelines per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<cheako> maxb: This bug applies with none of those.  I'd suggest that if it dosn't match any other section that the wording of this document is at fault, it's horrible.
<cheako> Prevents the application or any dependencies from functioning correctly at all.  A match, High.
<cheako> Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective.  Second match for High.
<czajkowski> cheako: they bug squad usually deal with that
<cheako> Impacts accessibility of a core application.  Possible match, High.
<czajkowski> and they are usually the ones to talk to about it, noting we can do in here about it
<maxb> If you wish to argue over bug triage semantics #ubuntu-bugs is the place to do it
<cheako> Severely affects applications beyond the package responsible for the root cause. one match for Critical.  This was basically why I was saying the bug needed an importance bump.
<cheako> maxb: Ohh, thank you.
<cody-somerville> Whats with the 'Latest test runs' at the bottom of projects?
<james_w> cody-somerville, do you have the results tracker greasemonkey stuff enabled?
<cody-somerville> oh, yea.
<cody-somerville> james_w, thanks.
<kanliot> i'm a newb but i submitted a patch to launchpad.  is there anywhere where i can get a sponsor to double-check my "work"
<kanliot> ?
<lifeless> kanliot: thats up to the project you submitted it to really
<kanliot> k
#launchpad 2012-07-31
<ovnicraft> hello, i want to import a branch from LP branch but i can figure out the URI, what is for a branch ?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: What exactly are you trying to do?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: Launchpad's branch import feature is for importing branches that aren't on Launchpad already.
<ovnicraft> so i want to "import a branch from LP " i need to stacked ?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: If you want to copy an existing Launchpad branch, you probably want https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<ovnicraft> i really don't undertand how to do "fork" in LP
<wgrant> ovnicraft: There's no need to explicitly fork like on GitHub
<ovnicraft> i know there is no explicit like that but i can do it with some workflow
<wgrant> You just say 'bzr branch lp:fooproject; [make changes]; bzr commit; bzr push lp:~wgrant/fooproject/myfavouritefeature'
<ovnicraft> or stacked branches, i was reading that
<wgrant> Right, Launchpad uses stacking, so it doesn't need an explicit fork operation
<wgrant> Stacking happens automatically
<wgrant> So you just push a branch without thinking about it
<ovnicraft> yes i got it, but I'm uploading all code again and i just want to push my changes
<wgrant> Hm. Which project?
<ovnicraft> so stacked happens automatically and LP identify just my changes and upload ?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> It'll default to stacking on the trunk branch, lp:projectname.
<wgrant> So as long as that's set, it'll stack automatically.
<ovnicraft> ok thanks
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys!!
<jMCg> Hello happy people o/~
<jMCg> I'm trying to create a patch for a project, and I suspect it might be useful for the project itself. Now, I'm slightly new to launchpad and bzr, so, the only DSCM I'm familiar with are git and hg - is there a specific workflow here? i.e.: Git(Hub) fork/branch/patch/pull-request
<czajkowski> mgz: vila either of ye above?
<vila> jMCg: well, that should be:
<vila> bzr branch lp:<project> mypatch
<vila> cd my patch ; hack hack, hack
<vila> bzr commit -m 'patch description'
<czajkowski> vila: thanks
<vila> bzr push lp:~<jmcg>/project/nice-feature
<vila> bzr push lp:~<jmcg>/<project>/nice-feature
<vila> bzr lp-open
<jMCg> I should find out what my lp name is ;)
<vila> yup, you need to register to get write access
<jMCg> It would appear it's i.galic
<jMCg> (I should document that.
<vila> Click the 'propose for merging' button, follow the instructions
<vila> and you're done
<vila> jMCg: bzr launchpad-login <id>
<vila> and you're done
<jMCg> http://blag.esotericsystems.at/2011/06/whoami/ updated
<jMCg> vila: bzr launchpad-login i.galic *just* works -- isn't it supposed to ask me for… something?
<vila> if you have already uploaded the right ssh key to lp, then no, I don't think it needs to ask you anything ;)
<vila> well, anything else than your nick that is
<jMCg> Ah, that makes sense.
<jMCg> is there such a thing as hgview or tig for bzr?
<joey>  (Error ID: OOPS-75312bf5c355405dedbfd4baf7b9044f)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=75312bf5c355405dedbfd4baf7b9044f
<mgz> jMCg: for bzr-ish questions you're probably better off with #bzr
<jMCg> mgz: *nod*
<mgz> qbzr provides a 'qlog' command which is probably the best graphical history viewer there is
<mgz> so, `sudo apt-get install qbzr` then `bzr qlog LOCATION`
<jMCg> Ugh. That's Qt.
<mgz> so's hgview half the time :)
<mgz> you can use bzr-gtk too, but it's not nearly as fancy
<jelmer> fancy good
<jMCg> I'm just a big fan of the console. Especially for all things code.
<mgz> you know about `bzr log -n0` I take it?
<czajkowski> jam: do you want a google hangout before the week is out to run over some stuff I do before next week ?
<Organik> hi, i would like to uplaod and build and older version of a package that already exists, how do i up the version on the build?
<Organik> or make the ppa think that the older version is higher?
<dobey> why would you want to do that?
<Organik> because newer packages is too buggy and wont work
<dobey> you uploaded the newer one to a PPA, then want to upload an older one?
<dobey> or the newer one is in ubuntu proper?
<Organik> yes, no
<dobey> you can't upload an older version of something already uploaded in a PPA; you'd have to create another PPA and put the old version in it. you can only upload newer versions to any one archive, for anything already in it
<Organik> thats not going to be possible
<Organik> it would cause too many problems
<dobey> how so?
<Organik> creating ppas still has the package versioning problems
<Organik> i dont want to debate this endlessly
<Organik> is there a way to make the ppa accept the older package with a revision change that makes the older package superior or not?
<dobey> you can lie about the verison i guess and call it 1.0.0.is.really.0.5.0-0ubuntu1~series1 for example ($NEWVERSION.is.really.$OLDVERSION)
<dobey> or you could just patch the newer version to fix the bugs instead
<Organik> cannot patch it its a driver and i dont have the hability to fix it
<Organik> liying would fix it but it would cause problems and confusion
<Organik> Version older than that in the archive. 290.10-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa10 <= 295.20-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2
<Organik> there should be a way to increase that without lying per say no?
<Organik> since deleinting the new version from ppa has 0 effect
<dobey> not really, no
<Organik> er this is silly
<dobey> uh no\
<Organik> yea
<Organik> you cant delete the new package
<Organik> so old one takes precedence
<dobey> even if you could, it wouldn't matter
<dobey> if anyone had installed the newer one, they couldn't "upgrade" to the newer one without manual intervention
<dobey> err, to the older one
<Organik> well documentation indicates that the revison can be set but it doesnt explain what make it higher
<Organik> it would be easier to download older package manually  but i cant find a link
<Organik> thx anyway
<tsmith> I think I'm doing something wrong, because I'm not getting any karma for my revisions...
<tsmith> On project lp:~theodore-phpexperts/phpu-training/lesson2-multiauth, I have an desire to keep each lesson in its own branch. I dev locally, each lesson has 3-8 iterations each with 5-8 commits. I merge the local branches to the lesson branch then push, but I don't get any karma...
<tsmith> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<tsmith> Lesson 2, for instance, has 7 top-level commits (4 are merges) and 21 total commits.
<Organik> @dobey
<Organik> there is a way
<Organik> its called a eppoch
<Organik> just remain to be seen if it builds
<dobey> no, that's called a last resort clusterbomb
<dobey> you should not use it
<Organik> it is a last resort
<Organik> i have no other choice without actually confusing the actual version number
<Organik> or lets say
<dobey> you have a lot of other choices
<dobey> using an epoch will royally screw over anyone using the PPA
<Organik> how so
<dobey> because whenever a new version is released into ubuntu, they won't ever actually see it, unless they know it's there, and manually install it, after disabling your PPA
<Organik> ubuntu is not actually releasing anymore packages for that
<Organik> its all 3rd party
<dobey> for nvidia drivers?
<Organik> and the 3rd party wont work
<Organik> yes
<Organik> xswat ppa publishes newer packages however they so buggy it wont work
<Organik> over 5 or 20 version later and its not fixed
<Organik> only last known working revison is what im trying to "overwrite"
<dobey> pretty sure ubuntu is still releasing new versions of nvidia drivers
<dobey> 302.17 was uploaded to quantal less than a month ago
<Organik> pretty sure its not for the ubuntu release i need or others may need without upgrading everything
<dobey> and when it is time to upgrade, adding an epoch will break everything
<Organik> if upgrading distro was easy it wouldnt be a problem, but it takes days of manually changing system to make it work
<Organik> its a specific system, to upgrade its better to delete everything and start again
<Organik> in such a case epoch wont mean anything
<Organik> anyway
<manumilou> hi all
<Organik> hi
<Organik> @dobey: this way anyone can still upgrade the kernel and other componets without a complete system rebuild
<Organik> if bug is ever fixed on drivers then i can always build new version with epoch, and give users some continuity that actual doesnt bugger up the actual practical working
<Organik> if it builds ok
<Organik> it not desireable but it is a last resort
<Organik> personally i dont fancy spending a month reconfiguring my system with a new distro upgrade
<Organik> tha again
<dobey> but it's ok to spend a month backporting a new X to break everything, which would force you to spend a month fixing everything after an upgrade
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rmk> Are the "universe" repos included to satisify PPA package dependancies?
<dobey> yes
<micahg> rather, they can be if desired
<micahg> (is the default I think)
<manumilou> I am having problems uploading ppas. Is this the right place to get some help?
<Lasall> manumilou: yes
<manumilou> I want to upload a newer version of sflphone-client-kde package, but no packages appear on my ppa repository, even though upload through signing and dput was successfull
<dobey> the signature on the package probably doesn't match the signature id on your launchpad account
<manumilou> for which launchpad account is it looking for a match? the team? one of the team's member?
<dobey> yours
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<TheLordOfTime> it'll look for your specific lp account's pgp key
<dobey> or well, i think it tries to find an account with that pgp key id, and if it can't, then it basically has no authoritative way to tell you what's wrong
<Quintasan> Hi, I'm getting a lot of File telepathy-logger-qt_0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Telepathy KDE Releases, but uploaded version has different contents messages because I uploaded the same version but with different target distribution, is it possible to somehow get all deleted files purged in that ppa so I can reupload?
 * Quintasan facepalms
<Quintasan> nevermind
<Quintasan> I can just bump the version
<Quintasan> silly me
<mame_> Hello
<mame_> ?
<mame_> Anybody online?
<TheLordOfTime> no
<TheLordOfTime> its better to just ask your question
<mame_> Sorry, I've never used IRC before, and I'm having trouble with Lubuntu as well.
<mame_> I'm trying to set up this pc for a mame arcade cabinet, and I need to download Wah!cade from launchpad, my problem is I have no idea how to do it.  I have a Launchpad account.
<TheLordOfTime> mame_:  wait what?
 * TheLordOfTime googles for that
<mame_> Multiple arcade machine emulator, I believe.
<mame_> For playing arcade, and I plan to have Snes, N64, PS1/2 games on there too.
<TheLordOfTime> you mean https://launchpad.net/wahcade  ?
<mame_> Yeah.
<TheLordOfTime> i guess you'd have to download the code with bzr and manually build it
<mame_> I type the bzr thing in terminal, it says I need to login
<TheLordOfTime> since they didnt seem to package it
<TheLordOfTime> did you read the error?
<TheLordOfTime> bzr launchpad-login i think it is
<wgrant> mame_: That's just a warning, not an error.
<wgrant> You can still read public code without logging in.
<wgrant> 'bzr branch lp:wahcade'
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<wgrant> is what you want to do
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  you might want to talk them through getting builddeps
<mame_> First it outputs, "warning, gnome-keyring couldn't connect," then when I login it says I'm not registered
 * TheLordOfTime has to shift attention to an imploding server
<wgrant> mame_: Hm, that's odd. What if you try 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andy-balcombe/wahcade/main' directly?
<mame_> Ah, after that it starts downloading.
<mame_> It still says I'm not registered on Launchpad.
<wgrant> Yeah, it'll suggest that you should log in, but for a one-off it's not required.
<wgrant> It'll be a bit slower, but it'll work
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  is there a way to identify which PGP keys were recently used on an LP account?
<mame_> I just get, "bzr error: the user name ********** is not registed on launchpad.
<wgrant> Is it continuing, or has it exited?
<wgrant> It may have already finished.
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: There's not.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  bleh.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  any way to easily check each key for uploadDate?
<mame_> I was searching it on google, and the guide had some crazying thing about getting your keyring code, then uploading it to launchpad, but I just got so lost.
<TheLordOfTime> or modificationDate
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: Of a package? We store that in the DB, but there's no easy way to look it up.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  of the keys themselves
<TheLordOfTime> i.e.
<TheLordOfTime> the keys on my LP profile
 * TheLordOfTime has 4 of them, and is trying to purgify the old ones
<wgrant> mame_: Right, for uploading code or reading private code you need to configure an SSH key for authentication. But this is public and you're just reading, so you don't need to .
<StevenK> TheLordOfTime: That's up to you. LP only has the public part of the key.
<TheLordOfTime> StevenK:  does the keyserver retain the upload dates?
<StevenK> TheLordOfTime: The keyserver has nothing to do when keys were lasted used.
<StevenK> s/lasted/last/
<wgrant> The keyserver will show when you created them.
<wgrant> But not when they were uploaded.
<mame_> Hmm, well why does it say I'm not registerd then?
<TheLordOfTime> StevenK:  i should have reworded the original question
<TheLordOfTime> StevenK:  based on the upload date, i can tell whether its an old unused key
<TheLordOfTime> so does the keyserver know when the key was *uploaded* to it
<wgrant>   keyid   |        date_created
<wgrant> ----------+----------------------------
<wgrant>  D479E9F4 | 2011-07-07 16:41:00.177824
<wgrant>  C4CA79B2 | 2011-07-09 21:42:02.222635
<wgrant>  3D597487 | 2011-08-15 02:09:30.008955
<wgrant> That's the date that each of the older three was uploaded to Launchpad
<wgrant> D1D21CE1 is newer
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, they're all old, except D479...
<TheLordOfTime> yeah D1D2... is uploaded today
<mame_> Alright, everthing seems to be working now, but I cannot find /usr/games/sdlmame, in my home folder there is no folder named games.  How do I find where to put my roms?
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  StevenK:  thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> mame_:  did you just download the code with bzr branch?
<TheLordOfTime> if so the program's not compiled and made useable
<TheLordOfTime> usable*
<mame_> TheLordOfTime: no, I installed the deb package, but it's working.  I'm reading further, and I found the directory, now I just have to change where Mame looks for the files.
<mame_> No, I went to the website for the code, and downloaded the .deb, then installed it that way.
<mame_> I keep getting this error:
<mame_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mame_>   File "wahcade.py", line 81, in <module>
<mame_>     app = WinMain(options)
<mame_>   File "/usr/local/share/games/wahcade/win_main.py", line 300, in __init__
<mame_>     self.load_emulator()
<mame_>   File "/usr/local/share/games/wahcade/win_main.py", line 1078, in load_emulator
<mame_>     self.load_list()
<mame_>   File "/usr/local/share/games/wahcade/win_main.py", line 1121, in load_list
<mame_>     self.pop_games_list()
<mame_>   File "/usr/local/share/games/wahcade/win_main.py", line 1384, in pop_games_list
<mame_>     self.emu_ini)
<mame_>   File "/usr/local/share/games/wahcade/filters.py", line 370, in create_initial_filter
<mame_>     gd = mi.next()
<mame_>   File "/usr/local/share/games/wahcade/filters.py", line 272, in get_xml_game_item
<mame_>     d['controller_type'] = _controllers[ctrl.attrib['type']]
<mame_> KeyError: 'joy'
#launchpad 2012-08-01
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jam> czajkowski: I think having a hangout would be a good idea. How about some time tomorrow?
<bdrung> czajkowski: the Ubuntu sponsors queue isn't be updated. a local run revealed that getting /1.0/~ubuntu-branches?status=%22Needs+review%22&ws.op=getRequestedReviews times out.
<bdrung> czajkowski: even https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches times out (Error ID: OOPS-c2820b8277807a85dfa6d4366065b796)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c2820b8277807a85dfa6d4366065b796
<czajkowski> jam: great any time before 6pm is good for me.
<czajkowski> bdrung: let me go and look
<jam> czajkowski: you're UK time, right?
<czajkowski> jam: yes
<jam> I think you start later than I do, so just ping me when you get online
<johanvd> question: we would like to use launchpad's openid to log users in to *.ubuntu-nl.org. is it possible to add our sites to the trust root and how could we do that?
<mrevell> johanvd, Hey, could you drop a note to help@launchpad.net about that please? Then we can make sure it gets seen by the right person.
<johanvd> sure, thanks
<Delemas> I know I can use Launchpad to import a package if I download it first and bump the version number. From other PPA I can copy and rebuild packages. I see others are somehow able copy package from Debian experimental into a PPA. How is this done (the copy package option isn't visible)?
<psusi> got some spam in bug #986632
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986632 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade from 9.10 over 11.10 to 12.04 - grub failed to install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986632
<sinzui> I hid the comments
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2012-08-02
<arand> When I'm running a script from hydrazine which wants to authorize access I'm getting "Please input your password for the keyring" which password does this refer to?
<arand> (after I've authorized access via the web browser)
<arand> ^ Hmm, it appears I worked ym way around it by installing python-gnomekeyring...
<tsmith> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to create a release for a project of mine!! I can't eeven find the place to create milestones! I've googled for about 3 hours now. Please please please someone help.
<lifeless> tsmith: whats the project?
<wgrant> tsmith: You create milestones and releases inside a series of your project. https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases might be a helpful overview of the model.
<tsmith> https://launchpad.net/phpu-training
<wgrant> (if you don't know what a series is, you probably want trunk)
<tsmith> i want the release off of trunk.
<lifeless> tsmith: click on 'trunk series  ' on the left hand side of https://launchpad.net/phpu-training
<lifeless> tsmith: then click on 'create release' on the mid-right side of the page.
<tsmith> oh oh my god
<tsmith> lifeless, thank you so very very very much.
<tsmith> lifeless, what is a milestone, exactly?
<tsmith> LIke the reason I'm releasing this is b/c i finished the multiauth library..
<tsmith> is that the milestone?
<lifeless> a milestone is an arbitrary marker
<lifeless> project downloads hang off of releases, which hang off of milestones.
<tsmith> do milestone names have to be unique across all of launchpad?
<lifeless> they have to be unique in your project
<tsmith> lifeless, you're much much much better than the existing documentation (http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/linking-project-releases-in-launchpad-to-milestones)
<IlikeMoose> how long after submitting a bug to launchpad should you expect to see a response email containing the number of the bug if it has been accepted?
<czajkowski> IlikeMoose: straight away
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mgedmin> any ideas why 'curl https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031642/+attachment/3244425/+files/logs2html.py.diff' produces no output?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1031642 in irclog2html "Support the file name format of ZNC logs" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> wget -O - on the same URL works fine
<wgrant> mgedmin: curl doesn't follow redirects by default, probably.
<mgedmin> oh, really? wow
<Peng> Yeah, curl -v looks like it isn't following the redirect.
<wgrant> The -L option may be handy
<mgedmin> yeah, curl -L works
<mgedmin> any reason why launchpad doesn't follow the HTTP recommendation of returning a human-readable body content that explains the redirect and mentions the new location??
<wgrant> Probably because every other client in the world follows redirects by default :)
<wgrant> But we could.
<mgedmin> but, wow, not following redirects by default?  wow, curl, you amaze me
 * mgedmin headdesks
<wgrant> Heh
<jml> hi. https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme-service/log-downloads/+merge/117819 has been up for 8 hours with no diff.
<wgrant> jml: You'll see that the branch failed to scan.
<jml> wgrant: Will I?
<mgedmin> in case anybody cares: "Unless the request method was HEAD, the entity of the response SHOULD contain a short hypertext note with a hyperlink to the new URI(s)." -- http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html#sec10.3.3
<wgrant> jml: Note the lack of revisions on https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme-service/log-downloads
<mgedmin> personally, I feel curl is more in the wrong here
<wgrant> [2012-08-01 23:50:45,994: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Retrieving history from bzrlib.
<wgrant> [2012-08-01 23:50:46,036: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Job resulted in OOPS: OOPS-ed69e1bac8822e89d44b42851ddd520a
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ed69e1bac8822e89d44b42851ddd520a
<wgrant> Bad bot.
<wgrant> jml: That branch looks pretty broken.
<jml> wgrant: works just fine for me via bzr
<wgrant> RevisionNotPresent: Revision {ubuntu@server-13843-20120726154335-qbvhsrci6g53odpe} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(CallableToParentsProviderAdapter(<bound method CHKInventoryRepository._get_parent_map_no_fallbacks of CHKInventoryRepository('lp-internal:///~james-w/pkgme-service/log-downloads/.bzr/repository')>))], []))))".
<wgrant> Um
<wgrant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124876/
<wgrant> revno: 1
<wgrant> modified: src/djpkgme/tasks.py
<wgrant> Something is a little off.
<wgrant> jml: How does it look for you?
<jml> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124878/
<wgrant> last-revision looks correct...
<wgrant> Right, that's a bit more plausible.
<wgrant> But you cheated by using an existing repo :)
<wgrant> jml: bzr check on the lp: URL crashes
<jml> wgrant: ah ok.
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:/tmp$ bzr branch lp:~james-w/pkgme-service/log-downloads
<wgrant> bzr: ERROR: No such file: 'homepage.html-20120313222053-nn7riwtsskyte0l2-1'
<om26er> hey! wasn't the dowtime supposed to start at 11am UTC ?
<om26er> i see this http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=223007
<mgz> om26er: this is the normal fastdowntime... plus some scrambling
<om26er> mgz, when is it expected to get back ?
<wgrant> 7 minutes ago :)
<om26er> ah working now :)
<wgrant> om26er: Yeah, sorry, a bit of a glitch with the DB patching process.
<wgrant> Something caused replication lag during the patch, which glued everything up.
<om26er> wgrant, all fixed now ;-)
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> Note that we still have PPA build downtime at 11UTC
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Package builds delayed and Ubuntu uploads unavailable 11-12UTC | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Package builds delayed and Ubuntu uploads unavailable 11-12UTC | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjohnston> Outside of events such as UDS, is 'participation essential' for blueprints really used for anything/capable of anything, or is it no different than subscribing to a blueprint?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sprints use them
<cjohnston> How do sprints use the participation essential? do things get scheduled around that?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: not sure about that perhaps to track them for their work
<czajkowski> cjohnston: why do you ask ?
<cjohnston> changes to summit that I want to discuss the wording on participation essential
<czajkowski> cjohnston: post to lp users
<czajkowski> cjohnston: or https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-dev  might make more sense
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SpamapS> Something broken on code hosting?
<SpamapS>      6kB     4kB/s | Fetching revisions:Get stream source
<SpamapS> bzr pull's keep stopping there
<SpamapS> !losaping
<lifeless> SpamapS: thats not watched for on this channel
<lifeless> SpamapS: or anywhere these days :)
<SpamapS> ah
<SpamapS> well, I cannot push or pull lp branches
<lifeless> a) its webops now, and b) they are insulated from random public queries ;)
<lifeless> SpamapS: testing myself
<lifeless> SpamapS: I see similar symptoms; escalating
<lifeless> SpamapS: try having more patience
<lifeless> SpamapS: took 6 minutes for my test; clearly something bong
<SpamapS> Write failed: Broken pipe
<SpamapS> lifeless: not going so well for me.. been waiting about 5 minutes
<czajkowski> SpamapS: well they are working on it atm
<SpamapS> czajkowski: thanks, I'll just wait for a status update :)
<cielak> hello everyone
<cielak> I have a problem pushing bzr branches to launchpad
<cielak> can anyone give me a hand?
<czajkowski> cielak: yes we curretnly have some code hosting isues
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Currently there are some intermittent codehosting issues, we're working on resolving this, Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cielak> alright, then I will wait patiently, thanks czajkowski!
<dobey> i wonder if my missing UDD branch update is due to similar/same issue
<czajkowski> dobey: I suspect so
<mmrazik> thedac: srry. I was on different server
<thedac> mmrazik: czajkowski lifeless: so mmrazik's script is polling sequentially but I suspect may be the cause of the codehosting degredation
<dobey> czajkowski: did the issues start yesterdayish?
<czajkowski> dobey: it's intermittent
<dobey> ah
<thedac> mmrazik: can the script be stopped for a few minutes to see if things clear up and we can confirm that is the problem?
 * mmrazik is thinking
<thedac> mmrazik: how long has this script been running?
<mmrazik> thedac: months
<thedac> oh, interesting
<mmrazik> thedac: but we are adding projects so the number is probably growing
<thedac> possibley we hit a tipping point
<thedac> possibly
<dobey> is it constantly polling bzr branches directly or something?
<czajkowski> thedac: could be the two scripts combined from the QA folks doing this :/
<mmrazik> there is jenkins polling the bzr branches
<mmrazik> and the other script is using launchpadlib to check for new merge proposals
<thedac> yeah, these are the top connections https://pastebin.canonical.com/71404/
<thedac> mmrazik: you can see yours and victors are far and away the greatest number
<mmrazik> right
<mmrazik> let me shutdown our jenkins to see if it helps
<mmrazik> ok?
<czajkowski> mmrazik: thanks
<thedac> sounds good
<mmrazik> thedac, czajkowski: done
<mmrazik> but TBH if we are then problem then we are probably screwed
<mmrazik> and essentially I have no idea how we can do continuous integration
<thedac> I still see victor's connections comming in. but let's test as is
<james_w> mmrazik, why do you have to poll the branches if you are polling the merge proposals?
<dobey> oh wow. that's a lot more connections than u1 even
<mmrazik> james_w: right. When thinking about it the bzr polling is relatively small part of it and you are right we don't need it
<mmrazik> in most cases the polling is on a daily basis anyway
<mmrazik> so it shouldn't be responsible for huge numbers
<mmrazik> I mean the bzr polling
<james_w> mmrazik, those connection numbers don't suggest daily polling
<james_w> unless you have 30000 projects
<mmrazik> james_w: right. What I'm saying is that that most of the projects are just watching for new merge proposals (every 5 minutes)
<mmrazik> instead of polling daily on bzr trunk
<james_w> mmrazik, the merge proposal polling isn't included in those numbers
<mmrazik> oh
<mmrazik> so its just via bzr?
<james_w> those numbers are only when a bzr branch is actuall fetched/checked
<james_w> anything using launchpadlib goes over http rather than bzr
 * mmrazik is thinking
<mmrazik> so it means we are (polling or branching) bzr 30+14k/day
<mmrazik> right?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> bzr lp:something calls
<james_w> or bzrlib.Branch.open() or whatever if you are using bzrlib
<mmrazik> right
<mmrazik> ok. there is probably something weird happening
<mmrazik> as the numbers really don't add up to 30k
<mmrazik> let me check once our jenkins is up again
<lifeless> who is still having issues ?
<james_w> mmrazik, are you using bzrlib at all, or just calling out to bzr?
<mmrazik> james_w: I think both. I believe the jenkins bzr plugin is using bzr directly. I start to suspect there might be something wrong in this part.
<mmrazik> james_w: we are using bzrlib to do some merging. But that is not happening that often
<lifeless> the bzr plugin shells out to be
<lifeless> bzr
<czajkowski> SpamapS: are you still having issues?
<mmrazik> we are essentially using tarmac
<james_w> mmrazik, it's sometimes possible to accidentally open a lot of connections with bzrlib
<james_w> but if you're using the tarmac codebase it's likely ok
<mmrazik> yeah. I'm importing a class from tarmac
<mmrazik> and using that
<SpamapS> czajkowski: checking
<james_w> it's possible that it's that script
<SpamapS> still having issues
<SpamapS> trying to bzr push to lp:~clint-fewbar/charms/precise/nagios/add-monitors-2
<SpamapS> and trying to pull lp:ubuntu/gearmand
<mmrazik> james_w: which script. The one using the Branch stuff from tarmac?
<james_w> mmrazik, yeah, I
<james_w> 'd suspect that over the jenkins bzr plugin
<james_w> unless you have the bzr plugin set to poll the branch on * * * * *
<mmrazik> I'm just looking at the configs
<mmrazik> there are several projects with that
<mmrazik> like ~10 or so
<mmrazik> which is then ~14k connections
<mmrazik> a day
 * mmrazik is just changing those
<james_w> mmrazik, do you have the poll log from one of those you could put in a pastebin?
<james_w> it's possible it calls bzr twice per poll?
<mmrazik> let me check
<mmrazik> james_w: https://pastebin.canonical.com/71406/
<james_w> right, so that's just one connection
<mmrazik> I will be changing the configuration now in a batch for all the projects
<mmrazik> to poll */15 * * * *
<mmrazik> can we check the numbers in two days or so?
<mmrazik> I guess the numbers for today will be still high
<mmrazik> can I turn on our jenkins now?
<mmrazik> (the polling has been changed)
<lifeless> SpamapS: please try with -Dhpss and paste the log from that invocation of bzr
<SpamapS> its worth noting that bzr break-lock works fine
<SpamapS> lifeless: nothing prints out until I ctrl-C the waiting push...
<SpamapS> lifeless: then I just get one extra line
<lifeless> SpamapS: it goes to ~/.bzr.log
<SpamapS> HPSS calls: 16 (0 vfs) SmartSSHClientMedium(bzr+ssh://clint-fewbar@bazaar.launchpad.net/)
<SpamapS> Oh
<lifeless> SpamapS: can you get a hung process going all the time please (e.g. put that in a loop or something)
<lifeless> Want to see if we can spot it server side
<SpamapS> lifeless: sure its hung now, should I leave that and give you the log as-is w/ the hung process?
<lifeless> bac: SpamapS: You guy aren't on the same ISP or anything ?
<lifeless> SpamapS: yes please
<bac> lifeless: i'm on road runner.  SpamapS?
<lifeless> bac: SpamapS: this has roughly the same symptoms I would expect from a pMTUd blackhole
<lifeless> SpamapS: can you try pastebinning > 1K of text to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<SpamapS> Time Warner
<bac> hmm
<SpamapS> lifeless: I am trying actually
<SpamapS> same failure
<lifeless> ok
<SpamapS> trying to pastebin bzr.log
<lifeless> so, not codehosting per se.
<SpamapS> MTU issues?
<lifeless> Dis be network biatches.
<bac> lifeless: this started happening around 15:30UTC
<lifeless> both paste.u.c and b.l.n are in the same network
<SpamapS> cpe-76-94-208-1.socal.res.rr.com
<lifeless> thedac: ^
<SpamapS> thats me btw
<SpamapS> 21:  canonical-2.mpr1.bsn004.pnap.net                     95.851ms pmtu 1476
<thedac> interesting, a rounting issue perhaps?
<thedac> SpamapS: can you do an mtr or traceroute and pastebin it?
<SpamapS> http://pastebin.com/GxhHDJ00
<SpamapS> dropping my MTU to 1476 makes everything work
<bac> SpamapS: adjusted mtu on your router?
<SpamapS> anyway, I have to run to lunch. bbiab
<thedac> interesting
<SpamapS> bac: no I only dropped MTU on this one machine behind my router
<SpamapS> so I suspect the others would have the same issue
<elmo> there's a currently a GRE tunnel in your path to the UK
<elmo> so you (and anyone else with broken PMTUd) is going to be seeing brokeness
<elmo> we're changing the routing announcements to work around this (i.e. avoid the GRE tunnel)
<lifeless> elmo: we're sure we're not breaking ptmud ourselves - e.g. the tunnel acting as a blackhole [usually if an endpoint is unroutable or firewalled...]
<lifeless> ?
<bac> lifeless: verified i can push with mtu lowered
<elmo> bac: the routing's already been changed; please confirm, you should be coming in via datahop or L3, not internap?
<bac> elmo: i cannot confirm.  traceroute is timing out
<elmo> bac: try mtr
<bac> elmo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125869/
<bac> elmo: so, yes, l3
<elmo> bac: cool, thanks
 * SpamapS is back
<SpamapS> elmo: just to confirm, I am also good with MTU of 1500 now ... and tracepath does not show any MTU drop
<lifeless> mmrazik: your job wasn't the issue, but turning down your probes to be less frequent is useful :)
#launchpad 2012-08-03
<IlikeMoose> does launchpad email you with a bug number if you are submitting a new bug?
<wgrant> IlikeMoose: You should get an email within a few minutes, unless you haven't got the "Send me bug notifications for changes I make" option on https://launchpad.net/~/+edit selected.
<IlikeMoose> wgrant: thanks, i tried submitting the same bug several times but it seems launchpad wouldn't even accept the bug unless I had that checked.
<IlikeMoose> after i checked that box it accepted the bug and didn't give me a duplicate bug report
<wgrant> IlikeMoose: That doesn't affect whether or not the bug is accepted. It just controls notifications.
<IlikeMoose> wgrant: if you submit the same bug it sends a duplicate bug submission email correct?
<wgrant> IlikeMoose: What do you mean by duplicate bug submission email?
<IlikeMoose> i submitted a bug a few days ago and i got a reply back from launchpad saying something about a "duplicate bug being filed" and that my bug submission was rejected
<IlikeMoose> i got an automatic email
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't send emails like that itself. Was it an Ubuntu bug? Ubuntu runs various bots over their bugs to automatically detect and mark duplicates.
<wgrant> It sounds like your bugs were filed successfully.
<wgrant> What's your Launchpad username?
<IlikeMoose> mike-destein-1977
<wgrant> You've filed 6 bugs
<IlikeMoose> uh-oh
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mike-destein-1977
<IlikeMoose> any way to cancel bug submissions ?
<wgrant> Why'd you file through the email interface, rather than the web UI or Ubuntu's usual bug filing mechanisms?
<IlikeMoose> email was the first way i found
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu has a "Report a bug" link which takes you to a page detailing the various ways.
<wgrant> I'll mark the bugs as duplicates of the first one
<IlikeMoose> yeah thanks....my bad i'll try the web interface next time
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mike-destein-1977 looks a bit nicer now
<IlikeMoose> nice thanks
<IlikeMoose> i'll try not to be so hasty on the send button next time
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parley/4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1/+build/3695883 <--- has been stuck unpacking chroot for 4 hours.  It needs to be taken out and shot ...
<wgrant> webops: Can you look at that stuck panda build, please? ^^
<mthaddon> checking
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mthaddon> I don't seem to be able to login to it - might need kicking
<ttx> Elaborate spam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1032516
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1032516 in OpenStack Compute (nova) "jones" [Undecided,New]
<ttx> Reuses a closed answer, and pads with links
<czajkowski> removed the link
<ttx> czajkowski: nice, that should solve it :) Thanks
<czajkowski> np
<ttx> these guys are getting smarter. Took me 5 min to prove wrong :)
<crass> any ideas what's wrong with this build? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111794033/buildlog.txt.gz
<crass> it looks like missing dependencies, but they should all be there
<geser> crass: you are building for oneiric and python-messaging only exist in precise (and later). or do you have it in your PPA too (backport)?
<crass> yes, it looks like its there: https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/v-mobile-broadband
<geser> how old it this build log?
<wgrant> crass: That build started just a very few minutes after python-messaging finished building
<wgrant> crass: It probably wasn't published yet.
<geser> wgrant: could someone set the clock on that buildd? checking when the build started from the log with an offset of -113970.257299 sec isn't fun
<wgrant> geser: It's not quite that easy, as I believe the saved VM memory image would include the clock. That's part of the reason NTP is run on startup.
<crass> thanks wgrant, I'll rebuild it and see
<wgrant> Although that time is oddly close, so maybe not.
<wgrant> Also it's in the wrong direction.
<wgrant> So who knows.
<wgrant> sbuild writes convenient timestamps, but build-recipe does not :(
<geser> it would even help when the the current time after setting the clock would get logged once
<ScottK> mthaddon and/or wgrant: Still stuck (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parley/4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1/+build/3695883)
<mdeslaur> Is there a bug open for hitting timeouts when attempting to nominate to releases?
<mdeslaur> ie: OOPS-2da8002c673ce15e4b33b96b47be73fc
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2da8002c673ce15e4b33b96b47be73fc
<czajkowski> ping webops can you look at ScottK issue again please
<wgrant> mdeslaur: Bug #874250. Try targetting not all of the series at once.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874250 in Launchpad itself "BugNomination:+editstatus timeout for bugs with many tasks" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874250
<mdeslaur> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> It appears to have created 4 of the 5 before it timed out
<agateau> hi, I'd like to get a bzr branch moved from one project to another. Can anyone with enough power do it for me? It seems I am not allowed to do that.
<czajkowski> agateau: what do you mean ?
<agateau> czajkowski: I have a Launchpad branch which is an import of a git repository. It is in lp:~cyberspace/sal-qml/trunk, I'd like it to be lp:~cyberspace/homerun/trunk
<czajkowski> jelmer: is this possible
<dobey> agateau: just delete the one, and make the new one import the same git repo
<czajkowski> dobey: did you resolve your issue from yesterday ?
<dobey> czajkowski: no. but i'm on a call right now, so will have to deal with it after that/lunch
<agateau> dobey: oh right, can do. feels a bit like a waste though.
<mgz> I didn't think branch moves worked, but wgrant had a method last time this came up... may not apply to imports
<wgrant> Branch moves work, but you have to use the API
<wgrant> Imports should work the same as any other branch
<czajkowski> dobey: catch wgrant before he sleeps ;)
<mgz> agateau: so, I can move that via the api for you, or you can do that yourself
<dobey> czajkowski: maybe james_w would be a better person to ask, not sure.
<agateau> mgz: I am not sure what "via the api" means, is it using the python lp bindings?
<mgz> yup.
<dobey> wgrant: maybe you would know too; lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-control-panel is out of date, and it is not mentioned as a failure or anything on the UDD package import status page
<agateau> mgz: is there some doc about this feature somewhere? I played once with the lp api, but that was a long time ago
<wgrant> dobey: I'm not sure, sorry.
<wgrant> I don't have access to the relevant machine, and its logs aren't synced where I can see them, AFAICT
<mdeslaur> would be nice if I could look at this page without launchpad timing out: https://launchpad.net/apport/trunk
<mgz> agateau: I'll write a little script and link it to you
<agateau> mgz: awesome, thanks!
<dobey> james_w: any idea about why ubuntuone-control-panel would have succeeded the package import and not actually be in the branch?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<james_w> dobey, seems that it somehow missed that the new version was published, I've told it to try an import now
<dobey> james_w: ah, thanks
<dobey> james_w: is there any way i can do that myself in the future?
<james_w> dobey, unfortunately not
<james_w> it would have got to it eventually
<james_w> but bzr people can trigger it
<dobey> ok, thanks
<james_w> dobey, it's going now, should be a few minutes and you'll see the update
<james_w> or a failure, but hopefully not
<dobey> james_w: it's updated now. thanks again
<james_w> np
<mgz> agateau: try <lp:~gz/+junk/lpmvbranch> then something like `./lpmvbranch --project=homerun lp:~cyberspace/sal-qml/trunk`
<mgz> and I hate python-keyring more and more every day, having to retype a sodding password three times every script run is sucha huge slow down
<wgrant> 3 times!?
<wgrant> Also, you should use a DE with a session-wide keyring :)
<mgz> yeah, it's buggy crap, that only gets tested with gnome keyring apparently.
<mgz> it's safe to mess with branches on staging via the api, right?
<agateau> mgz: thanks, trying
<mgz> ...were it not for the fact it's returning 504 anyway...
<mgz> hm, recipes might interfer with move
<agateau> mgz: that failed with http://paste2.org/p/2093004
<mgz> agateau: pull and try again, small error in that check
<agateau> mgz: bzr says nothing to pull
<mgz> my push was slow for some reason, it's now completed
<agateau> mgz: now it says: http://paste2.org/p/2093029
<mgz> agateau: please pull again (sorry, didn't want to move branches around on production so script not fully tested)
<agateau> mgz, sure no pb
<agateau> mgz: http://paste2.org/p/2093034
<mgz> okay, that's more fun.
<agateau> heh
<mgz> it appears to have worked though.
<mgz> location has changed.
<agateau> mgz: oh right!
<agateau> it even updated the recipe, nice
<agateau> thanks a lot, mgz
<mgz> I shall record your traceback for posterity, there's probably a way of not making lazr blow up like that
<agateau> :)
 * agateau mutters something about > /dev/null
<mgz> :)
<ScottK> czajkowski: Not sure how often I should ping, but the build is still stuck.
<LoT> can i get a link to the pay-for-private-stuff info page for LP?
<dobey> LordOfTime: https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<czajkowski> ScottK: poking again
<centrelink> ScottK
<ScottK> Thanks.
<centrelink> are you the same ScottK from webchat?
<ScottK> Probably not.
<centrelink> if you were, you would know
<czajkowski> ScottK: mew is killing it now
<ScottK> Thanks.
<slank> ScottK: looks like it's unreachable, so I can't kill the job
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> What next?
<slank> ScottK: I've taken it out of rotation, but LP will just have to figure out it's dead.
<ScottK> How long does that take?
<slank> ScottK: checking into that
<ScottK> Thanks.
<slank> ScottK: looks like I got it to move. we'll see how that goes
<slank> ScottK: it's already making progress
<cyphermox> I'm having trouble uploading a new version of network-manager to quantal; dput says the upload is successful, but the new version never gets found by launchpad (and I don't get the confirmation email on quantal-uploads...)
<cyphermox> any idea what could be wrong, or if someone could check on upload.ubuntu.com?
<ScottK> Looks like it finally got built.  Thanks again.
<jMCg> Hey folks
<jMCg> http://dpaste.com/781016/
<jMCg> Certificate error when doingloading stuff.
<wgrant> jMCg: That's interesting, since the root cert has been around since 2004. I suspect your cert config is broken.
<jMCg> wgrant: or I don't have ca-certificates installed in this chroot :-S
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> That would do it :)
<wgrant> Yeah, it's an easy one to miss.
#launchpad 2012-08-04
<jMCg> I don't get how installing wget doesn't pull it…
<Osmodivs> Does anyone knows if this PPA is working? Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/cheleb/blender-svn/ubuntu/ precise/main blender amd64 2.63+svn48921-0~precise1
<Osmodivs> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cheleb/blender-svn/ubuntu/pool/main/b/blender/blender_2.63+svn48921-0~precise1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<wgrant> Osmodivs: Have you tried running apt-get update?
<Osmodivs> yes
<cody-somerville> Osmodivs, That PPA has been deleted.
<Osmodivs> Why?
<cody-somerville> I don't know. You'll have to ask the owner of the PPA.
<Osmodivs> That was working perfectly well
<wgrant> cody-somerville: I think it's been undeleted
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Given it's still on disk
<cody-somerville> wgrant, there are no files in it
<wgrant> Ah, no
<wgrant> It's properly deleted
<wgrant> Just still on disk
<wgrant> That's... odd
<Osmodivs> Luxrender worked like a charm in thea lender PPA
<Osmodivs> *blender
<wgrant> Osmodivs: Right, but the owner has elected to delete it. You might want to contact them to ask why.
<Osmodivs> Maybe I will
<Osmodivs> Thank you all
<cody-somerville> Osmodivs, You can create your own PPA and copy the packages into it I think
<cody-somerville> Osmodivs, Can you access https://launchpad.net/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter= ?
<wgrant> He shouldn't be able to
<Osmodivs> cody-somerville:  Ah, nice idea. I'll check it out
<wgrant> Only commercial admins can.
<cody-somerville> Ah.
<cody-somerville> Osmodivs, Yea, you'll probably need to contact the owner. They can 'undelete' it. They might do so if you ask nicely.
<Osmodivs> cody-somerville:  Yeah, I will. I really need that PPA build
<Osmodivs> That's the only one worked for me
<Osmodivs> Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or     the information in this page is not shared with you.
<Osmodivs> :)
<Osmodivs> Ok, thx everybody.  I'll go now.
<Osmodivs> g'night
<wgrant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110125514/blender_2.63%2Bsvn48921-0%7Eprecise1_amd64.deb is the direct link to the latest successful amd64 build, FWIW
<wgrant> You can grab that if you really want
<Osmodivs> wawg: Saving
#launchpad 2012-08-05
<etenil> Hi there
<etenil> I can't create a branch in my project altough I'm the owner. Attempting to push to lp:datajar/0.01 results in an error: "Permission denied: "Cannot create '0.01'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."". I can't find anything about this error. Could you help?
<lifeless> etenil: bzr push lp:~youraccount/datajar/0.01, then in a browser go to https://launchpad.net/datajar/0.01 and link the branch.
<lifeless> if you're trying to create a series branch, that is.
<lifeless> if you just want a branch called 0.01, its just bzr push lp:~youraccount/datajar/0.01
<etenil> is this new lifeless? Last time I created a branch I don't remember doing this
<lifeless> not new, been this way for 6 years :)
<etenil> oO
<etenil> alright, I must have been mistaken then
<etenil> I'll try
<etenil> seems to have worked lifeless. Thanks for the help
#launchpad 2013-07-29
<marmuta> Hi, I'm unable to access bug #1195857, it's probably still marked private. Could someone look into making it public?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1195857 could not be found
<czajkowski> marmuta: usually that falls to the bug supervisors not so much launchpad, is it an Ubuntu bug ?
<wgrant> #ubuntu-bugs is the right place for that
<marmuta> I think so, the duplicate bug #1205874 seems to be an Ubuntu bug.
<ubot5> Error: Bug #1205874 is a duplicate of bug #1195857, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195857)
<marmuta> OK, thanks, I'll ask there.
<czajkowski> wgrant: welcome back
<czajkowski> you just landed :)
<wgrant> Nah, been home for nearly 12 hours
<wgrant> Rather tired, but home
<czajkowski> excellent
<wgrant> That remains to be seen.
<wgrant> :)
<czajkowski> go sleep!
<wgrant> It's just about that time
 * StevenK will be crashing after dinner
<saiarcot895> If there are a ton of SIGSEGV/SIGABRT bug reports that apply to distro versions no longer supported (natty and oneiric), is it safe to close them?
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: Closing natty/oneiric-specific tasks, maybe, but not the whole bug.  Crashes don't magically get fixed with time.
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/ubuntu/2009-02-27-bug-triage-rants.html
<Corey> I'm seeing a lot ofconnections timing out on tarball uploads.
<Corey> Hmm, seems to have resolved, nevermind.
<yofel> hi, I just had a build fail twice on chindi04 with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5926389/ - could someone please fix the sbuildrc?
#launchpad 2013-07-30
<kirkland> ppa builders are a bit backed up, eh?
<joako> Is there any way to download a archive from launchpad.net site directly?
<czajkowski> kirkland: if there is something that needs a bump just ping webops
<czajkowski> joako: a mailing list archive?
<joako> czajkowski, No software code is what I wish to download but bzr is not working out for me
<joako> The system doesn´t have too much ram but it seems that it needs size of repository ram otherwise the bzr download process fails
<shadeslayer_> joako: you could dget the package I suppose
<wgrant> joako: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~PATH/TO/BRANCH/tarball
<shadeslayer_> oh wow
<shadeslayer_> I did not know about that
<joako> it doesn´t work for me. I have this URL: https://launchpad.net/openobject-addons/+milestone/6.1 but I have an error here: https://launchpad.net/openobject-addons/+milestone/6.1/tarball
<wgrant> joako: That first URL is not a branch, it's a milestone.
<joako> wgrant, I am not a programmer. All I know is from this site I wish to download the code so I can use it.
<joako> How can I determine the branch of that milestone?
<wgrant> joako: The code branch is associated with the series. Click on the "6.1" link under the Series header, and you'll see a link to the branch on the right
<joako> Where does series come from? This confuses me more
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/6.1/tarball
<joako> wgrant, How can I determine that myself in the future?
<wgrant> joako: On the milestone URL that you linked there is a "Series: 6.1"
<wgrant> Click the 6.1 link
<wgrant> And you'll see a link to the relevant branch on the series page
<joako> What is very confusing is why on the page https://launchpad.net/openobject-addons/6.1 does it say ¨no downloads¨
<wgrant> The project hasn't uploaded any download files
<wgrant> Just the code branch
<joako> wgrant, but why then can I use the  hidden download link?
<wgrant> joako: That's a Launchpad feature that generates a tarball directly from the code branch. Normally the project owner would have uploaded a release tarball and maybe some pre-built binaries for end users to use; that's what the "no downloads" bit refers to.
<joako> Thanks for trying to explain it. I still don´t understand. Sourceforge and svn make pefect sense.
<wgrant> joako: The version control system is for developers, not for end users. Project owners can upload files for end-users to download and use, but the people who run openobject-addons have not done that, so you have no choice but to use the developer-oriented version control system to download them instead.
#launchpad 2013-07-31
<ivaldi> hi - i have an LP acc i want to login to but it doesn't work - i tried to reset the password but it says that the email is "not associated with any Launchpad Login Service accounts" - but i get mail notifications for merge request and stuff like this (to the same address)?
<ivaldi> nevermind - found it
#launchpad 2013-08-01
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any idea what is going on with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146197457/upload_4836181_log.txt ?
<chrisccoulson> (from https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next/+build/4836181)
<chrisccoulson> note, i can't find any evidence of those package versions existing anywhere
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Something is dropping the epoch when generating the ddebs. I thought pkg-create-dbgsym handled it correctly, so maybe thunderbird's doing something special.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, ah, quite possibly. we add an epoch to the language packs, which is a leftover from merging 2 source packages
<chrisccoulson> but this has been the case for ages, did something else change recently?
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: No
<jgdx> wallyworld__: ping, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/js-oopsd/conditional-setuptools-import/+merge/178017 ? Thanks
<wgrant> Unless pkg-create-dbgsym did
<wgrant> Nothing in Launchpad's changed
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, ah, it looks like pkg-create-dbgsym started creating -dbgsym packages for the thunderbird language packs, which it never used to do
<chrisccoulson> so that probably explains it
<wgrant> I found that sort of weird
<wgrant> However
<wgrant> It's only failing because the epoch was there before, but isn't any more
<wgrant> So something's changed since the dbgsyms first appeared
<stub> So rather than having the Librarian write to Swift when uploading a file, I was thinking I wouldn't modify that code path at all and always write to disk. The garbage collector processes would be responsible for pushing files into Swift. That way, the only modification to the twisted daemon is to attempt to stream the file from Swift, and if that fails, fallback to streaming from disk.
<stub> This also writes the migration-of-existing-files code - two birds with one piano
<stub> wgrant, StevenK : How does that sound?
<saiarcot895> Is there a way to have the Apport Retracing Service make a stacktrace after a bug has been reported and is public (CoreDump.gz is still attached)?
<dobey> i think it just looks for a tag on the bug. one of the apport-* tags. should autocomplete
<saiarcot895> dobey: apport-crash and need-amd64-retrace?
<dobey> yeah, sounds right
<dobey> assuming it's an amd64 core dump
<Corey> Is launchpad having issues with uploads? dput keeps timing out.
#launchpad 2013-08-02
<Sweetshark> wgrant: remember me complaining about the download stats doing weird things?
<Sweetshark> wgrant: running "python ~/ppastats.py libreoffice ppa saucy i386" returns weird results right now.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: Weird results?
<wgrant> It's all 0 here
<Sweetshark> wgrant: right
<Sweetshark> wgrant: it usually prints "$PACKAGENAME $COUNT"
<wgrant> Sweetshark: Yes, but you just uploaded a new version that presumably hasn't been downloaded yet...
<Sweetshark> wgrant: and it did -- up until I copied the package with binaries from ppa:bjoern-michaelsen/libreoffice-staging to that ppa
<wgrant> Sweetshark: The download counts are per version
<Sweetshark> wgrant: hmm, ok, lets see after the first download.
<wgrant> It's the number of times that the deb has been downloaded from that archive.
<wgrant> So I'd be quite concerned if it wasn't 0./
<Sweetshark> wgrant: still, i wonder why the pkgname isnt printed.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: That would be the fault of your script.
<wgrant> That's nothing to do with Launchpad.
<Sweetshark> wgrant: k
<pkern> Hi. Is OAuth required for API consumers or is it possible to query bug data without it?
<cjwatson> pkern: You don't need it for anonymous requests
<cjwatson> So obviously you can't see private bugs without OAuth signing, but you can query public bug data
<pkern> cjwatson: Thanks. I guess the lesson here is "don't use api.staging" :)
<cjwatson> pkern: staging shouldn't be different in this regard.  What are you trying to do?
<pkern> % curl -k "https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/bugs/1191993"
<pkern> Object: <lp.systemhomes.MaloneApplication object at 0x9df6b90>, name: u'1191993'
<pkern> If I remove the staging it looks much better.
<cjwatson> For example   GET 'http://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu?ws.op=searchTasks&assignee=/~cjwatson'   works here, though I can't say it's the most convenient way to get at that kind of thing
<cjwatson> Ah, that's probably just because staging's database dump is old
<cjwatson> https://staging.launchpad.net/bugs/1191993 doesn't show it either
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1191993 in net-retriever (Ubuntu) "net-retriever relies on MD5SUMs, should use SHA256" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Yes thank you ubot5
<pkern> Oh ok.
<pkern> And the API is not even excluded by robots.txt \o/
<cjwatson> $ GET http://api.staging.launchpad.net/robots.txt | tail -n2
<cjwatson> User-agent: *
<cjwatson> Disallow: /
<pkern> cjwatson: Not on non-staging.
<pkern> (FWIW I was not sarcastic. Here it will help me to do what I want to do.)
<cjwatson> Ah, I'm not sure why that's the case.  It disallows http://api.launchpad.net/api/, but that's 404 anyway
<cjwatson> Might be an error
<cjwatson> You might find it easier to use something like lp-shell
<cjwatson> Working with the raw API isn't so pleasant that I'd go out of my way to do it rather than using the bindings
<pkern> I can't use lp-shell or the Python bindings.
<cjwatson> OK, but how come?
<pkern> :)
<cshubhamrao> i need help
<cjwatson> With ...
<shubham_> i need help
<shubham_> help
<shubham_> unable to update launchpad.net ppa s
<cjwatson> What's your Launchpad username, and exactly what did you try that failed/
<cjwatson> ?
<shubham_> username cshubhamrao
<shubham_> on trying apt-get update, I get error, failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<cjwatson> That PPA doesn't have anything published for saucy, only for precise/quantal/raring
<cjwatson> So I suggest editing the relevant file in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* to say "raring" for that archive rather than "saucy"
<Ampelbein> Hi there. What could be the reason that https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/xalan shows the latest version in unstable as 1.11-1, when http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xalan.html says that 1.11-2 is the current version? The upload to unstable was 2 weeks ago. Is the package import manual?
<elfy> seeing an odd issue with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu - in Get Involved - Report a bug - mouseover shows the right path - click the button and I get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dobey> it's not an issue. you can't report a bug against the ubuntu distribution. if you want to report a bug, pick the source package it is in, and file a bug against that. for example, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit if it's a bug in gedit.
<dobey> read the help page you get redirected to
<elfy> ta
<Ampelbein> fwiw, it works for me and gets me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<dobey> Ampelbein: you're probably in a team that it is special for and allows that.
<dobey> there is generally no reason to report a bug against ubuntu rather than a source package in ubuntu
<Ampelbein> Yeah, except for "needs-packaging" sort of bugs. So it is probably the correct thing to redirect to the wiki.
<elfy> I know - I don't do it personally - it's just new to me = having done it the other way with ubuntu-bug etc
<dobey> yes it is the correct and intentional thing to redirect to the wiki :)
<elfy> I was asking for someone esle
<elfy> perhaps it should be changed to read - How to report a bug
<elfy> anyway - thanks peeps :)
<dobey> for the person who e-mailed the list about it?
<dobey> you don't need to ask N different places for help either. one will do :)
<elfy> no idea if they mailed the list? I'd doubt it
<elfy> they didn't :)
<dobey> someone mailed ubuntu-devel-discuss less than an hour ago, about it.
<elfy> someone might have - but it wasn't this person nor me
<elfy> anyway - really not an issue - just asked the question and got the answer
#launchpad 2013-08-03
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: No, it's certainly not manual.  It appears that the xalan 1.11-2 source package fails to unpack
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: Reproducible in a lucid chroot.  dpkg-source: error: diff `xalan-1.11/debian/patches/fix-ftbfs-ld-as-needed.diff' patches file xalan-1.11/c/samples/Makefile.in twice
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: Unfortunately upgrading Launchpad off lucid to precise is a fairly substantial project and still in progress.
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: I've filed a Debian bug
<cjwatson> (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=718605)
<ubot5> Debian bug 718605 in xalan "xalan: fails to unpack with old dpkg-source" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: (For avoidance of doubt: the process of importing Debian sources into https://launchpad.net/debian has always been automatic.  The process of syncing un-Ubuntu-modified sources from Debian into Ubuntu outside Debian import freeze used to be a manually-operated script which we just made sure to run frequently, but for about the last year and a half it's been fully automatic.)
<lfaraone> Are there any groups running a Launchpad installation separate from the main Canonical-provided one?
<lfaraone> I recall looking into it a few years ago (like, 2009) when it was first open sourced, and not finding anything.
<wgrant> lfaraone: https://quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net/ is the only one that I know of
<lfaraone> wgrant: I see. And I imagine nobody's bothered to create a "add git support to LP" patch.
<lfaraone> (evauluating potential project management systems for a proprietary project; git is sort of a requirement however)
<lfaraone> currently proprietary, at least.
<Ampelbein> cjwatson: Thanks for your explanation.
#launchpad 2014-07-28
<lifeless> wgrant: is login.lp.net being ubuntu themed deliberate?
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes.
<lifeless> ok, thanks
<frozencemetery> wgrant: /+request-token
<lifeless> folk were just asking in the openstack context (where LP's SSO is still used, but its a multi-distro world:) ...
<wgrant> lifeless: It's the lesser of two evils. A very many people were always terribly that U1 SSO == LP SSO, and that SSO email addresses != LP email addresses.
<wgrant> always terribly confused, that is.
<lifeless> wgrant: would issueing permanent redirects work?
<lifeless> might be nice to have the l.l.n domain fade away
<wgrant> lifeless: That's the plan.
<wgrant> We need to preserve redirects/delegations from there, and we need to be careful of consumers that actually care about the domain.
<basketballl> how do i edit the code of a project on launchpad
<tramm> Where I can find any documentation about Atom feeds that Launchpad supports?
<tramm> I think it's not only bug feeds as described here: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions#Atom_feeds
<wolsen> anyone here able to help answer question regarding open id team extension for launchpad open id?
<wgrant> wolsen: Sure.
<wolsen> wgrant, cool thanks :-)
<wolsen> wgrant, so are there restrictions about when team information might be returned when making the openid auth request?
<wgrant> wolsen: Private teams won't be returned for consumers that aren't explicitly whitelisted, and users can elect not to send particular team memberships.
<wolsen> wgrant, okay, I'm aware that users can elect not to send particular team memberships, but can you elaborate more on the private teams and the whitelisting comment?
<wolsen> wgrant, e.g. how is the whitelisting performed?
<wolsen> wgrant, or perhaps where
<wolsen> wgrant: is that something the team admin can choose to do?
<wgrant> wolsen: AFAIK it's currently a boolean flag which either sends private memberships or doesn't, which means in practice it's a feature that's only available to consumers run by Canonical.
<wgrant> Because it can't be restricted to particular teams.
<wolsen> wgrant, ah I see - okay that's quite helpful and explains why I'm not seeing what I'm hoping to see - thank you!
<arayaq> Hi, I'm trying to build a recipe, but failed. Here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7889230/ I looked for a solution or source of the problem but coulnt find anything, can I get some help?
#launchpad 2014-07-29
<cjwatson> arayaq: That's similar to bug 1273487 - not the same symptom, but more or less the same cause.  I believe I've fixed this in launchpad-buildd now, so it should be sorted out at the next rollout, which I'm planning to organise later this week.
<ubot5> bug 1273487 in launchpad-buildd "daily recipe fails for utf-8 filenames" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273487
<cjwatson> Thanks for the report.
<arayaq> cjwatson: Thank you, so I cant build until the fix is rolled or is something I can do on my side to make it build?
<cjwatson> arayaq: If it's urgent to work around it, then temporarily removing the diacritic from your display name on Launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~/+edit) should sort it out, though I fully understand if that's an unpalatable answer.
<cjwatson> i.e. "Angel Araya" rather than "Ángel Araya"
<cjwatson> Obviously it's unacceptable for us to restrict to ASCII-only displaynames though.
<arayaq> cjwatson: I see! I'll go with the work around for now and revert back when the fix is out
<arayaq> cjwatson: Thanks a lot!
<cjwatson> You can subscribe to the bug above to be notified when it's fixed (it'll flip to Fix Released)
<wgrant> Hm, I think that's rather a separate bzr-builder bug.
<wgrant> aOh no
<wgrant> Missed the enc arg, cjwatson's right.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I tried out the failing bits of code in both environment-with-no-locale and environment-with-LANG=C.UTF-8
<cjwatson> It goes back to the question of whether we should just set LANG=C.UTF-8 across the board, but this will do for now
<jtaylor> is recipe building broken? I get an bzr error about quilt not being installed
<jtaylor> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180940457/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> jtaylor: Not all recipes, just those that are forced by bzr-builder from 3.0 (quilt) to 3.0 (native).
<wgrant> But yes, it seems our new virtual builders don't have quilt installed. I'll get that fixed in a few hours, hopefully.
<arun_> hi guys !!!
<arun_> I needed a help in Launchpad.net please help me out
<ersi> I might not be able to help at all, but what is the problem you're having? (It's usually better to ask the question you came to ask about, instead of asking if anyone can help)
<mapreri> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mapreri> :)
<arun_> ersi: I was wanting to get bugtracker enabled in launchpad
<mark06> can anyone help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249542 ? it simply can't be done? not even rm, or sql delete, or whatever?
<mark06> look at what kind of thing it forces me to write: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/pidgin++/trunk/view/head:/build/translations.sh :(
<dobey> i really don't understand what you're complaining about
<dobey> the filenames are not wrong
<mark06> it's not the original po file
<mark06> thus, the program doesn't know about this new translation, since it relies on the language code for some things
<dobey> well, the original po files are allowed to be wrong
<mark06> I need to run the script above on every merge
<mark06> why allowed?
<dobey> because you seem to be assserting that they are correct as if they are not allowed to be wrong, because they are pre-existing
<mark06> hmm the Language: header?
<dobey> why do you have ms_MY.po instead of ms.po?
<mark06> I have no idea, only pidgin developers know
<mark06> btw the Language header is ms for ms_MY but not my for my_MM, still LP exports to my.po, so that won't fix it
<dobey> launchpad does not use the region specifier for po files unless it's absolutely necessary to do so
<dobey> iow, there's no good reason to have ms_MY instead of just ms
<dobey> and same with my_MM instead of my
<mark06> ok so you're still into 'everything is just ok'?
<mark06> I'm not asking tyo rename default name, if that thing ever exists, that would just move the problem to someone else
<dobey> i'm saying that because pidgin is doing it wrong, and you're forking pidgin, blaming launchpad for being not pidgin isn't exactly a helpful solution
<mark06> I'm asking to export foo.po to foo.po not bar.po, why ignore foo.po's name and use bar.po instead?
<beaumanvienna> I've uploaded software to my launchpad PPA, but it doesn't show up on my profile. How can I see a build log?
<cjohnston> beaumanvienna: how long ago did you upload? Did you get an accepted email?
<beaumanvienna> I did check my mail. wait
<mark06> beaumanvienna: "View package details" on the top right corner of your ppa page
<cjohnston> beaumanvienna: depending on how long ago, it may be either pending or building..
<cjwatson> beaumanvienna: Make sure you signed the upload.  Launchpad only sends any kind of reply to signed uploads, so if you forgot to sign it with a key that you have registered in Launchpad, you won't hear anything back.
<beaumanvienna> I do have message from launchpad. It says Rejected: Unable to find distroseries: experimental
<beaumanvienna> I signed it
<dobey> you can only build for ubuntu distro series
<mark06> beaumanvienna: where's your code?
<dobey> so you need to specify utopic, trusty, etc… not the debian series names
<beaumanvienna> Ahh, I get it. So http://slexy.org/view/s2Qk44cWD6 ?
<mark06> beaumanvienna: yay :)
<beaumanvienna> I have uploaded my code with dpit
<beaumanvienna> I have uploaded my code with dput
<beaumanvienna> I changed the entry in changelog to trusty, now it says: Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<cjohnston> probably need to bump the version number IIRC
<beaumanvienna> I give it a try..
<beaumanvienna> Upload successful, but in the mail: Rejected File mednafen_0.9.36.2.orig.tar.bz2 already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<cjwatson> You aren't allowed to change a file with a given filename once it's been uploaded to a given archive.
<cjwatson> Why did you change it?
<mark06> beaumanvienna: can you simply delete the ppa? that would fix it
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> It's complaining about a mismatch with the version in the primary archive
<mark06> cjwatson: he changed because of the above, the series
<cjwatson> So rather than constructing that file however you did it, grab the version from the primary archive and build your source package against that
<cjwatson> mark06: That doesn't require changing the .orig, and in any case this warning is about a mismatch with the primary archive, so deleting the PPA won't help
<beaumanvienna> You mean by patching it?
<cjwatson> No, I mean by fetching that file from the source package in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mednafen/mednafen_0.9.36.2.orig.tar.bz2
<beaumanvienna> I think so too, but where can I find the original? The latest version in Ubuntu is in Utopia with 0.9.33, not 0.9.36.2
<mark06> cjwatson: why does it complain that the "Primary Archive" already has that version, no idea what's that
<cjwatson> Launchpad won't allow you to build a PPA for Ubuntu with file names that conflict with Ubuntu proper
<cjwatson> beaumanvienna: I just gave you the URL, which is in utopic-proposed at the moment.
<mark06> cjwatson: I thought when you changed origs... it didn't try to overwrite them in the upstream repos???
<cjwatson> mark06: Because it does, as I pointed to above.
<beaumanvienna> Thanks!! So I can patch my version against it?
<cjwatson> beaumanvienna: Just replace the version of that file in the parent directory of your unpacked source package with the one from Ubuntu, and rebuild the source package.
<cjwatson> mark06: It won't try to overwrite the version in Ubuntu, but nevertheless having conflicting files of the very same name in an Ubuntu PPA and in Ubuntu itself would be very confusing, and possibly break some specialised use cases, so it's not allowed.
<mark06> cjwatson: ah I see... it's odd that it didn't grab the latest version though
<cjwatson> "it"?
<mark06> it, when it fetched the source package then patched it for creating this new patched package
<mark06> *when they
<cjwatson> mark06: beaumanvienna constructed the source package
<cjwatson> There's nothing automatic going on there
<mark06> this is not from scratch
<cjwatson> http://slexy.org/view/s2Qk44cWD6 implies it's from scratch
<cjwatson> That
<mark06> source (orig) has been fetched and only the diff is being uploaded, no?
<cjwatson> 's not a changelog that would suggest that it's a modification of an existing package.
<beaumanvienna> actualy it's not. It's just my first src code so I tried to keep things simple, sorry
<cjwatson> mark06: All previous uploads were rejected for other reasons.
<cjwatson> There was no need to bump the version number to avoid the "Package has already been uploaded" warning.  dput -f or removing the .upload file locally would have taken care of that, since Launchpad rejected the upload.
<mark06> beaumanvienna: are you creating the package from scratch or did you download the source package then changed it?
<beaumanvienna> OK guys, thanks for the moment, I will think about all this and figure it out!! Bye
<cjwatson> As such, Launchpad didn't keep a record of the files there.  This new upload is effectively an attempt to upload it from scratch.
<mark06> cjwatson: I'd assume that's just the top of the changelog
<cjwatson> mark06: I wouldn't, given how it says "Initial release"!
<cjwatson> Normally it's very badly misguided to repackage something from scratch, but lots of people do it.
<beaumanvienna> My bad, I was going to include a complete changelog, but I tried to keep things simple
<cjwatson> What would be simplest would be copying the perfectly good package that already exists :)
<cjwatson> And not reusing a version number that's already been used in Debian
<beaumanvienna> Ok, wait guys. The actual number I made my changes on is 0.9.36.2. So how do call my package with my changes then?
<cjwatson> That's an upstream version number.  Surely you reused the existing packaging rather than doing it from scratch?
<cjwatson> In which case you'd want to base on the version number of that packaging, and then follow https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<beaumanvienna> Got it. I must name it 'mednafen_0.9.36.2-ppa1', right?
<beaumanvienna> I'll give this a try.
<cjwatson> beaumanvienna: No, that doesn't look right.  What version of the existing packaging are you basing your work on?
<beaumanvienna> It is based on version 0.9.36.2, I forked it on github, see https://github.com/beaumanvienna/mednafen-git
<cjwatson> That's upstream, not packaging.
<mark06> then you created the debian dir from scratch?
<cjwatson> You shouldn't do your packaging from scratch - you should base it on the existing packaging in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> Otherwise it's a total waste of time
<cjwatson> "pull-lp-source mednafen" will fetch the latest
<cjwatson> (but note, that will probably overwrite your current one, so do that in a scratch directory)
<beaumanvienna> ok got your meaning. I'll try it. I took the latest version I found in Ubuntu, which is 0.9.33 in Utopic and changed it to my needs.
<cjwatson> That's not the latest version in Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> The latest version in Ubuntu is 0.9.36.2-2, as reported by rmadison / visible on Launchpad.
<cjwatson> (It hasn't built yet, but that's due to an incompatibility with the latest libtrio, I think.)
<mark06> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mednafen
<mark06> 36 is under proposed, 33 under release
<mark06> that's the 'channel' and proposed is for testing, right?
<cjwatson> Right, that's because 0.9.36.2-2 hasn't been able to build in utopic yet; but given that it's an incompatibility with the latest libtrio packaging, probably caused by libtrio converting to multiarch in utopic, it should build fine in trusty.
<cjwatson> channel> misleading
<cjwatson> -proposed is part of our continuous integration system, essentially, so we don't put things into utopic until they've built and passed certain tests
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<mark06> beaumanvienna: whenever you want to patch something that already exists in ubuntu, it's *highly recommended* (not exactly required) that you patch the ubuntu package, instead of trying to re-package from scratch
<cjwatson> however, if you just want the latest source code, fetch the latest rather than worrying about whether it's in -proposed or not
<cjwatson> especially if the alternative is doing it from scratch!
<cjwatson> if you then need to modify it further, then 0.9.36.2-2ppa1 would normally be a sensible version number to use
<beaumanvienna> Wait, wait.
<mark06> beaumanvienna: this is because someone else already did all the hard work for integrating that piece of software into ubuntu (the patches), and already has applied important security fixes and is going to maintain these *for you*
<mark06> hmm channel is universe, multiverse, main etc right?
<mark06> dobey: I've reported bug 1349885, but thanks anyway :)
<ubot5> bug 1349885 in Launchpad itself "Original po filenames are not preserved in translation export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349885
<beaumanvienna> I would like to branch from version 0.9.36.2. Why do I have to branch from the latest version?
<beaumanvienna> In the project I work with we have my custom made version for some weeks in deployment, it's perfect, no need to take the latest source
<mark06> beaumanvienna: because of what I said above, you have to choose between that (which is currently available only for 33) or doing that *yourself*....
<beaumanvienna> OK, I'll do it by myself! Thanks!
<mark06> omg!
<mark06> will they guess http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/mednafen/utopic/files/head:/debian/patches/
<bennabiy> Is anyone else suddenly experiencing failed builds, as of yesterday?
<bennabiy> because of missing quilt dependency?
<cjohnston> bennabiy: it should be either already fixed or inprogress. cjwatson ^
<bennabiy> thank you
<cjwatson> Right, William was working on that with IS
<cjwatson> This is just for a subset of recipe builds
<cjwatson> bennabiy: Do you have a recent failed build?
<bennabiy> let me check
<bennabiy> I did as of last night
<cjwatson> Recent> last couple of hours
<bennabiy> let me try again
<bennabiy> failed.. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180992994/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> bennabiy: OK, so we've landed the patch to fix this, I think we're just waiting for a cronned update of the base image now
<bennabiy> ok
<cjwatson> bennabiy: this system is so brand new I don't know the frequency yet
<cjwatson> literally a complete replacement of the virtual builder infrastructure
<bennabiy> Can you let me know when to try again?
<cjwatson> bennabiy: Yep, hang around here
<bennabiy> will do
<shadeslayer> idk what you guys did, but Launchad now builds firefox in ~2 hours, and I'm extremely happy about that :D
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: is that in a virtual PPA?
<cjwatson> Yep, looks like it
<cjwatson> That'll be scalingstack :)
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: virtual PPA?
<shadeslayer> I'm assuming all PPA's are Virtual
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/ubuntu/firefox is the one I was talking about
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: no, some special ones are "devirtualised" and build on the distro farm, but anyway, yeah, I found it, this is virtualised
<shadeslayer> but quite happy that I don't have to wait 8 hours for a build :D
<cjwatson> and I mostly meant PPA rather than an upload to Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> right
<cjwatson> right, so we (i.e. mostly not me) finally deployed the new replacement for the virtualised builder infrastructure that's been in development for a year or two
<cjwatson> openstack-based, trusty base system, possibly more disk/ram per guest into the bargain
<cjwatson> appears to not have guests fall over every five minutes
<cjwatson> which is nice
<shadeslayer> so the builders aren't running warty anymore? :D
<cjwatson> hardy, but yeah
<shadeslayer> ah, heh :P
<shadeslayer> sweet
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: in your case I suspect it's just extra RAM or something making a difference; don't know the exact specs involved ...
<cjwatson> bennabiy: can you retry now?
<shadeslayer> ok, whatever it was, it was awesome ^_^
<bennabiy> sure.
<bennabiy> running...
<cjwatson> yep, I see it
<bennabiy> Seems like my build is starting quicker, but is that just because of the switchover?
<cjwatson> Pretty much, we have better capacity now it seems
<cjwatson> Roughly the same number of builders, but they fail less often and apparently they're quicker in some cases, so I haven't seen any backlog since we switched
<bennabiy> failed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181000140/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> hm, I'll get back to the sysadmin who was helping me
<bennabiy> ok thank you :)
<bennabiy> I will stick around to try again
<bennabiy> just alert me by name :)
<cjwatson> yeah, just don't want to push you over your daily recipe build limit unnecessarily
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> can i use # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revdate} ?
<dobey> sergio-br2: i don't see why not, though personally i've started avoiding having - in the version string in recipes
<sergio-br2> dobey, why?
<cjwatson> bennabiy: try now
<bennabiy> ok
<cjwatson> (glitch in the upgrade procedure)
<dobey> sergio-br2: for a while lp was more strict because newer dpkg was being more strict, and since recipe builds amount to being native packages in the eyes of dpkg, it made sense to not have -
<bennabiy> one thing that would be nice to have is an auto refreshed page so I do not need to keep refreshing the page to see my build progress
<dobey> sergio-br2: so i just use {debupstream}+r{revno} generally, for actually native packages, and tack on a ~{revno:packaging} if it's something i have to nest a separate packaging branch into
<sergio-br2> this revno gets the bzr commits?
<cjwatson> bennabiy: yeah, I'd like to hook that up for builds, but enotime, and the auto-refresh mechanism in LP has some limits at the moment anyway ...
<dobey> sergio-br2: yes, it's the value of "bzr revno" against the branch
<bennabiy> fair enough
<cjwatson> bennabiy: there you go, success
<bennabiy> yes
<bennabiy> thank you
<bennabiy> I have thought about building my own launchpad / builder just for local stuff, but have yet to do it
<dobey> setting up sbuild to build locally is pretty easy
<bennabiy> I need something local, as I have projects that are not public domain, which I would not want to host on launchpad
<cjwatson> sbuild is local
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<sergio-br2> dobey, so it's not good to use revdate to iterate the version? I remember that i got an error with this thing
<dobey> sergio-br2: you can use a date if you want, but i don't know what error you got or what revdate means exactly
<dobey> sergio-br2: i prefer the revno, because it's a more accurate description of what you're building
<dobey> sergio-br2: the date doesn't really tell you which revision the build was from, as more revisions could have landed after the build, on that date
<sergio-br2> the thing is that i imported a code from github, then i don't know if it make sense using the bzr number to iterate
<sergio-br2> humm, right
<sergio-br2> it makes sense
<dobey> sergio-br2: the bzr revno still makes sense, because you can track it to the specific revision in bzr, and then track that to the specific revision in git
<dobey> it only breaks if upstraem does something stupid and deletes existing revisions in the master branch
<dobey> (which, sadly, some people actually do quite often)
<sergio-br2> ok
<sergio-br2> so deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revno} is good
<dobey> i would do {debupstream}+r{revno}
<sergio-br2> why in the end the package got a .1 in the name? like 0.9.9.git.20140727.1~ubuntu14.10.1
<cjwatson> hardcoded in launchpad-buildd for some reason I meant to track down but was sort of scared of changing in case it broke things
<sergio-br2> this .1 is not used for iterate
<dobey> the -0 doesn't tell you anything useful, and if the debupstream is the same version as already in ubuntu, the package will appear older than what's in ubuntu, even if it's newer
<cjwatson> I think it's a bug, but it doesn't really matter
<dobey> yeah i wouldn't worry about that. lp appends the series to all recipe builds automatically
<sergio-br2> it's annoying me :p
<dobey> find a new annoyance :)
<dobey> or just build it for trusty, then the .1 will "mean" something ;)
<sergio-br2> rsrs
<yofel> Big thanks to everyone that worked on the build buildds, they're amazing! :D
<yofel> *new buildds
<cjwatson> I've passed it on :)
<sergio-br2> i got this error: http://pastebin.com/6BxQqQbQ
<cjwatson> Please always link to the build on LP rather than pastebinning its log
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+recipebuild/763395 apparently
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Your recipe doesn't include any branch that contains any packaging.
<sergio-br2> {debupstream}+r{revno:Genesis-Plus-GX}  ?
<sergio-br2> the code is https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/libretro/Genesis-Plus-GX
<sergio-br2> "Replaced by the revision number of the branch you specify, using the short name specified elsewhere in the recipe."
<sergio-br2> so id is Genesis-Plus-GX?
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, why i need to specific branch? This is in the recipe too:  lp:~libretro/libretro/Genesis-Plus-GX
<dobey> sergio-br2: what you need is a debian/ directory
<dobey> sergio-br2: it can either be in the upstream branch, or you can create a new branch with its contents, and nest it in the recipe
<sergio-br2> ahh, i completely forgot that debian/ is inside libretro/
<sergio-br2> stupid me
<sergio-br2> what's the difference between nest and merge?
<dobey> nest grabs the branch in a subdir, merge is a merge (same as bzr merge otherbranch)
<dobey> i find just having the contents of debian/ in a branch and nesting it is easier to deal with, for recipes that are building upstream branches which don't have a debian/ dir
<sergio-br2> so, i need to have only the debian/ folder in a branch?
<dobey> sergio-br2: can you see https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/+recipe/ardour-dailies ?
<dobey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dobey/ardour/packaging-dailies/files for example, is nested with "nest packaging lp:~dobey/ardour/packaging-dailies debian" in the recipe
<sergio-br2> great
<sergio-br2> good example
<sergio-br2> in "nest packaging ..." , this packaging is a reference to {revno:packaging} ?
<sergio-br2> ah, it's a a short name
<dobey> it's the symbolic name, which is referenced in the veresion string variable, yes :)
<sergio-br2> but i need to use this?
<sergio-br2> hum, it's good to know what revision in the package, right?
<dobey> yes, it's good to know what revision of the packaging you are using, if it is a separate branch from the upstream branch
<sergio-br2> in my case
<sergio-br2> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}+r{revno}.{revno:packaging}
<sergio-br2> lp:~libretro/libretro/Genesis-Plus-GX
<sergio-br2> nest packaging lp:~libretro/libretro/Genesis-Plus-GX-debian debian
<dobey> if someone complains about a packaging issue, you can use the version number of the package they have installed to cross reference it with the branch and see what changed or needs changing
<sergio-br2> this should work?
<dobey> it will work, but i would use ~ instead of . there
<sergio-br2> {debupstream}+r{revno}~{revno:packaging}
<dobey> right, that's what i use in my recipes
<sergio-br2> great
<sergio-br2> ok, it will be good to automate retroarch and core builds
<sergio-br2> i'm having problem with quilt patch: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181006003/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjohnston> sergio-br2: that's an old build correct? (more than an hour or two)
<cjohnston> sorry.. now I see what I think is the proper timestamp
<sergio-br2> it's other package
<sergio-br2> it's the last build
<sergio-br2> funny, this quilt patch works here, even with debian/ folder inside retroarch code
<sergio-br2> *here in my machine
<cjohnston> cjwatson: ^
<sergio-br2> forget
<sergio-br2> i think there are some files missing yet, in the repo
<bennabiy> what is with this...     You have exceeded today&#x27;s quota for ubuntu utopic, ubuntu trusty, ubuntu precise. ?
<bennabiy> I have never had a limit on being able to build my package
<bennabiy> is this new?
<sergio-br2> me?
<bennabiy> cjwatson: Is there now a limit on how many builds can be done in a day?
<sergio-br2> 5 builds each ubuntu version
<sergio-br2> yeah, I already had this problem
<bennabiy> bah, can someone reset it? I used up my builds troubleshooting the issue with launchpad!
<dobey> bennabiy: the quota exists because people keep wasiting resources trying to constantly rebuild broken packages as they try to learn how to package things. you should test builds locally with sbuild before uploading a package to a PPA
<bennabiy> dobey: my package was fine. It was launchpad which was broken
<bennabiy> and I kept rebuilding to help cjwatson track down the issue with quilt
<dobey> how so?
<bennabiy> and now I cannot actually rebuild it when I need to.
<dobey> bennabiy: i think you'll need to ask cjwatson about that if/when he returns then (it's getting late over on that side of the atlantic)
<dobey> or if wgrant appears soon, he might be able to help with that
 * bennabiy sighs
<dobey> i can't do anything about the quota, sorry
<bennabiy> thank you dobey
<cjohnston> cprov: any thoughts ^
<cprov> cjohnston: no, sorry, you need an lp-admin for that
<cjohnston> ack
<bennabiy> Well, if one shows up. I would appreciate it. Otherwise, is there a way to patch the files on my machine, and then upload the revisions?
<cjwatson> the quota is hardcoded in LP code
<cjwatson> but you can build again tomorrow
<cjwatson> this is why I test-built myself after the first time ...
<cjwatson> sorry for the inconvenience, but it should just be for today
<cjwatson> it's only recipes.  Ordinary PPA uploads have no quota
<cjwatson> so you can certainly grab the source package from the recipe-target PPA, modify, reupload
<LiamW> how can I sort bugs by importance, then by age?
<LiamW> I want to have "Triaged" bugs appear first, ordered by their age
<LiamW> then "Confirmed," etc
<LiamW> can I do this by just browsing on the website or will I need to use something like launchpadlib to do that?
<dobey> isn't that just how it works on the web site?
<dobey> oh, i guess you can't explicitly say "triaged first" on the web site
<dobey> it will show fix committed and in progress bugs above triaged bugs
<LiamW> you can probably hide fixcommitted bugs from the listing
<dobey> yes, with an advanced search
<bennabiy> cjohnston, cjwatson : thank you
#launchpad 2014-07-30
<colonolGron> hello, i am new to launchpad and could need some help. i only registered to push a fix
<colonolGron> so i got the source made my change but now i am not sure how to push my change. this is what bzr info tells me: http://pastebin.com/d9KsGm8P
<colonolGron> but when i use: bzr push lp:~/g-bluehut/ubuntu-terminal-app/myfix" i get a "permission denied"
<cjwatson> You have a stray / there.
<cjwatson> You need "bzr push lp:~g-bluehut/ubuntu-terminal-app/myfix" - or you can abbreviate that to "bzr push lp:~/ubuntu-terminal-app/myfix" if you like, since bzr/LP knows your own username.
<cjwatson> What you can't do is put a slash between the ~ and your username.
<colonolGron> oh, i see. thank you cjwatson
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<colonolGron> the developers of the main branch dont get notified only by this, right? i still have to use "Propose branch for merging" on the website?
<cjwatson> Correct.
<colonolGron> okay
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi, quoting from ubuntu-devel
<LocutusOfBorg1> <LocutusOfBorg1> the new buildd stack makes the build get stuck
<LocutusOfBorg1> <LocutusOfBorg1> https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/firefox/+build/6224439
<LocutusOfBorg1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1350435
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350435 in qemu (Ubuntu) "tcg.c:1693: tcg fatal error" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg1> can anybody please have a look?
<dobey> oh qemu crashing
<dobey> sounds like a qemu bug
<cjwatson> I think that needs to be filed as a bug and escalated to qemu upstream
<dobey> surprised that didn't just fail though
<cjwatson> preferably with a small test case
<cjwatson> it should be possible to exercise it locally with qemu-user
<cjwatson> since this is just the qemu-user-static from trusty-updates now
<dobey> cjwatson: well, i think maybe a bug that the build didn't immediately fail when that happened, too
<dobey> but yeah, the qemu crash itself should be reported against qemu
<cjwatson> perhaps, but qemu-user-static failures are often hard to recover from because the recovery code gets eaten ...
<cjwatson> though the build should time out after a while
<cjwatson> you can cancel it if you're more impatient than that
<LocutusOfBorg1> nono, I just don't want to steal other people resources
<LocutusOfBorg1> I'm not impatient, this build will never succeed unless the bug is fixed
<LocutusOfBorg1> and there seems to be a patch
<cjwatson> if it can get into trusty-updates, that would get into scalingstack reasonably routinely
<LocutusOfBorg1> wonderful
<LocutusOfBorg1> the patch is not merged upstream yet
<LocutusOfBorg1> Not Applicable, archived
<LocutusOfBorg1> out of ideas, upstream seems to have rejected it
<infinity> Oh, that "patch" is the SUSE "just pin to a single core" hammer.
<infinity> I do think we should use that in production too, I'm just unsure if we should also be shipping it in the distro.
<cjwatson> would be slightly unfortunate to have to fork it, although I guess if we can do it in a PPA now it's a bit less unpleasant than having to do it in dak
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, it really might be the right thing to ship in the distro too.  Stability has got to trump performance here for most people.
<infinity> cjwatson: I know exactly why upstream doesn't want it, it's evil, masks problems, and is the wrong solution to the bug.  But, fixing all the actual bugs is way beyond what we're going to do ourselves.
<cjwatson> also way beyond what upstream has said they're prepared to do
<infinity> Indeed.  I don't think many people upstream view qemu-user as a sane and viable way to do the things we (and SUSE) do with it.
<infinity> For them, it's a one-off "run a binary hackishly" debugging tool.
<infinity> And, indeed, I don't view it as a sane and viable solution to our problems either, it's just the solution we have until we get a metric wankton of arm64 kit to run kvm on.
<lifeless> I must say thats a new unit to me (pun intended).
<infinity> cjwatson: If we can work up a reliable local reproducer, I think I'd be happy to just SRU SUSE's patch in and call it done.
<infinity> Anyhow, bedtime for backwards Adam.  Catch you later.
<bennabiy> cjwatson: Is there any good documentation on how to setup the launchpad build environment? I would like to set up a local server here as a build server to test recipes before I commit them to launchpad
 * bennabiy waves at glebihan 
<pulb1> hi guys. got a question: if  i delete a translation from the import queue, will it be deleted in the import queue only or from launchpad as well?
<reed> hi folks, I have a lot of spam submitted as bugs on a project, they all seem to be 'security' bugs, private and I cannot reassign them to null-void or do anything with them
<reed> they're annoying
<reed> example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1338072
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1338072 not found
<reed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1338071
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1338071 not found
<reed> right... ubot5 got it right :)
<cjwatson> bennabiy: That's using a very large sledgehammer to crack a nut.  You can use bzr-builder locally to test recipes (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/BzrBuilder), and you can use sbuild locally to test-build source packages (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild)
 * bennabiy likes big tools
<cjwatson> bennabiy: It is possible to set it up (https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXC, https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally) but it's only worth it if you're actually developing Launchpad itself.
<bennabiy> cjwatson: point taken :)
<cjwatson> reed: They aren't on your project any more.  The state you describe is the way in which we hide spam bugs.
<reed> cjwatson, I see them though
<cjwatson> reed: Possibly because you reassigned them to null.
<reed> cjwatson, I see them individually and in the count
<cjwatson> Contrary to your claim that you couldn't.
<reed> cjwatson, I have done nothing to them, they show up as assigned to the community project, where they were filed
<reed> let me grab a screenshot
<cjwatson> reed: You aren't ~smaffuli?
<reed> cjwatson, I am
<cjwatson> Both bugs you listed currently only have bug tasks on null-and-void, not on openstack-community, and the activity log shows that you put them there.
<cjwatson> Reload harder. :)
<cjwatson> I've marked the three bugs from that user as Invalid, though, to make it less likely that they'll show up anywhere.
<reed> cjwatson, https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1frjx49fxzdlbl/Screenshot%20from%202014-07-30%2010%3A49%3A26.png
<ehoover> did something in the recipe system change/break in the past couple days? (bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: Invalid deb-version: {debversion}~daily-201407300231~ubuntu12.04.1: Invalid version string '{debversion}~daily-201407300231~ubuntu12.04.1')
<cjwatson> reed: Try https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/<bugnum> on each
<cjwatson> reed: Honestly, they show up in a sensible state and not on openstack-community for me
<cjwatson> ehoover: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1350430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350430 in launchpad-buildd "{debupstream} not recognised by format 0.4" [Undecided,New]
<ehoover> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> ehoover: we recently upgraded PPAs to an openstack/trusty-based system, so much newer version of bzr-builder
<cjwatson> generally it seems to be an improvement but there are a couple of regressions like this
<ehoover> cjwatson: thanks, i'll subscribe to the bug :)
<reed> cjwatson, gah, i still see them https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1338073 but not on  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1338073 not found
<cjwatson> guess I need to set up a local reproduction environment for this kind of thing
<reed> damn spammers
<cjwatson> reed: I can't see that one at all, and it's not one of the ones you listed earlier :)
<cjwatson> reed: try making it public and then I'll fix it up for you
<reed> cjwatson, I told you there are ~50
<cjwatson> reed: you didn't, actually :)
<cjwatson> reed: if you could generally just leave these alone and/or report them rather than dealing with them yourself, then that's actually better for us ...
<reed> cjwatson, :) ok, I'm telling you now: there are a lot of them, enough to be annoying... let me try to edit
<cjwatson> reed: the problem is that if you put them into a state where I can't see them, then I can't help to clean them up and suspend users and such
<reed> cjwatson, I have done nothing to them
<cjwatson> I suspect you're marking them private before reassigning to null?
<cjwatson> somebody is
<reed> uhm
<reed> the spammer user is ~sksharma872
<cjwatson> yes, that user is suspended and all the bugs I can see from them are in the proper hidden state
<reed> no, wrong, this is the spammer https://launchpad.net/~tantrikbaba800
<reed> so they're hidden but not assigned to null-void
<dobey> if they're marked as security bugs then they're private by default probably
<cjwatson> ditto, user suspended on 2014-07-06, all visible (to me) bugs in proper state
<reed> something went wrong
<cjwatson> if you can see them, make them public and we can fix them
<cjwatson> I'm pretty certain that you will be able to make them public if you can see them
<reed> cjwatson, let me try to make one bug public and I'll show you the error I get
<reed> check now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1338076
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1338076 not found
<cjwatson> not public AFAICS
<dobey> indeed
<reed> it reverted back to private
<dobey> as ubot5 so helpfully pointed out :)
<reed> check again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1338076
<cjwatson> very peculiar set of state transitions, but I've shunted that off to null now
<cjwatson> I wonder if this would be simplified if we had a "mark all user's bugs as spam" control on the account administration page where we suspend accounts
<cjwatson> which would mean LP could kill them all without having to (say) give members of ~launchpad access to everyone's security bugs, which I can't see going over too well
<dobey> it should would make things eaiser
<dobey> easier
<reed> cjwatson, that would make sense
<reed> cjwatson, now I see what happened! When I try to assign one of those private bugs to dev-null project I get an error but the bug is effectively removed from my list
<reed> example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1338078
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1338078 not found
<reed> I'm now going to assign it to dev-null
<reed> Error: Not Found \n\n Object: , name: u'1338078'
<reed> but the bug is removed from my list... which is good enough for me :)
<cjwatson> reed: yeah, you have to be a little careful, I've had to ask admins to undo things for me on a couple of occasions when doing that.  I think it's probably a bug that reassigning a private bug task such that you no longer have an access grant doesn't automatically give you a grant
<cjwatson> reed: in such cases I guess making it public first and then only privatising it as the last step is the right sequence
<reed> cjwatson, thanks
<reed> nice, I cleaned up the bloody mess now
<reed> woot
 * cjwatson goes to invalidate everything
<cjwatson> unusually large number of bugs from a single user from this class of spammer
<cjwatson> (done)
<mcpierce> Hi, all. I have a question about uploading packages for both trusty and precise to a PPA. Is this not possible? I tried this and my package for precise was rejected.
<mcpierce> The packages are versioned as 0.7-3trusty and 0.7-3precise, and both use the same source tarball.
<dobey> you can only upload the source tarball once. rebuild the source package for the second upload to not include the full source (so it won't include the orig.tar.gz in the upload)
<mcpierce> dobey: Is that without the -sa option?
<dobey> right, -sa means include all source in the upload
<mcpierce> dobey: Hrm, I did a rebuild with "debuild -S -k[mykeyid]" and then dput ppa:qpid/released ../qpid-proton_0.7-3precise_source.changes -- it was rejected for hte same reason as before.
<dobey> is it actually the same source tarball? usually it only complains if you're trying to upload a source tarball that is different than the one that's already on the server, but it has the same name
<mcpierce> dobey: I just cleaned up to make sure nothing untoward was in the directory and reran the debuild cmdline.
<mcpierce> dobey: Yep. Just checked the md5 sum between my trusty and precise machines and it's the same _orig.tar.gz file on both.
<mcpierce> dobey: What I'm seeing is: "File qpid-proton_0.7-3precise.debian.tar.gz already exists in Released Qpid packages for Debian, but uploaded version has different contents."
<dobey> yes
<dobey> so they are not the same file
<mcpierce> dobey: I'm noting seeing any exisitng 0.7-3precise source there,t hough. THere's no precise package in the PPA.
<dobey> the source was uploaded though
<mcpierce> dobey: How do I delete it?
<dobey> you can't
<mcpierce> dobey: Ugh. There was a previous push of 0.7-3precise, but I deleted it this morning.
<dobey> why are you not using the proper upstream tarball for the orig.tar.gz?
<mcpierce> dobey: Actually, this is the upstream tarball.
 * mcpierce verifies the MD5 sum.
<dobey> then why does it have a debian revision and ubuntu series name in the tarball?
<dobey> oh the .debian.tar.gz is what it's complaining about
<dobey> not the orig.tar.gz
<dobey> you can't upload the same version twice
<dobey> you need to bump the version
<dobey> change it to 0.7-4precise or something
<mcpierce> dobey: Ugh, kk. I had hoped that, since I deleted the broken package that I could reuse the release.
<dobey> or no, you cannot upload the same version multiple times
<mcpierce> dobey: kk, thanks.
<dobey> and you should put a ~ prior to the series name, like "0.7-4~precise" instead, so that version comparison will work better
<mcpierce> dobey: kk thanks for that.
#launchpad 2014-07-31
<brainwash> my daily recipe fails to build and quits with this error "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec..."
<brainwash> it has been also reported here bug 1348952
<ubot5> bug 1348952 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348952
<brainwash> did anything break recently?
<brainwash> here's my build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181102209/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> brainwash: that'll be fixed in the next launchpad-buildd rollout - bug 1273487
<ubot5> bug 1273487 in launchpad-buildd "daily recipe fails for utf-8 filenames" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273487
<cjwatson> brainwash: we recently deployed a complete replacement for the virtual builder infrastructure which is now based on trusty rather than hardy, and there were a couple of regressions
<cjwatson> brainwash: hopefully will get the rollout done early next week; sorry for the inconvenient
<cjwatson> inconvenience
<brainwash> cjwatson: ah, thanks for letting me know :)
<brainwash> it's not a critical task, so I don't mind the delay
<LiamW> something wrong with recipe builds?
<LiamW> "bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.InvalidHttpResponse: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway"
<LiamW> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181270578/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> probably a temporary failure
<LiamW> Why does Ubuntu Pastebin now require you to sign in with an Ubuntu One account to download pastes?
<cjohnston> I thought it has for quite a while
<LiamW> It made you sign in with OpenID previously
<LiamW> which means that it would go to the launchpad login page
<cjohnston> It's still Ubuntu SSO
<dobey> it's been Ubuntu One for a long time
<cjohnston> it was just finally rebranded
<dobey> the Launchpad login page is the exact same thing
<dobey> it's just that the branding was dropped on login.launchpad.net
<dobey> i don't recall ever logging into launchpad with OpenID
<dobey> launchpad is an openid provider, not a consumer of it
<basketball> how can i edit the code to fix a bug in a program
#launchpad 2014-08-01
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> how can i use if statement in debian/rules? I need to know what architecture the packaging is building, x86 or amd64
<sergio-br2> I have these:
<sergio-br2> $(MAKE) WITH_DYNAREC=x86_64
<sergio-br2> and
<sergio-br2> make WITH_DYNAREC=x86
<dobey> why doesn't the build system automatically infer that?
#launchpad 2014-08-02
<DalekSec> Howdy.  Sorry to bother, but is the changelog parser to close bugs not working or been changed?
<cjwatson> DalekSec: Not aware of any changes.  The parser component is actually on the uploader's side (in dpkg-genchanges), technically speaking.  Do you have an example of something not working that you expected to work?
<DalekSec> I see, thanks.
<DalekSec> cjwatson: Just noticed that the skype-bin upload was closed manually, and bug 1000416 wasn't closed as well.
<ubot5> bug 1000416 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Thunar Dropbox" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000416
<cjwatson> DalekSec: 1000416 is explained by the fact that you can only close bugs on the matching package in Ubuntu, not bugs that are just filed against "Ubuntu".
<cjwatson> DalekSec: Of course the package doesn't necessarily exist in Launchpad until it's uploaded, so most needs-packaging bugs don't get closed this way.  (It's possible to work around this by first uploading to a PPA.  Most people either don't know about this or don't bother.)
<DalekSec> Interesting, didn't know that.
<cjwatson> DalekSec: My guess in the skype case is that it's because it was initially uploaded to precise, and there wasn't a precise task on the bug.  The changelog parser on the client side worked fine - you can see the Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed field in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/181344197/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_source.changes
<cjwatson> Not sure why the copy forward didn't close it, though.  Maybe partner is weird, or maybe I'm misremembering how copies work in this situation.
<DalekSec> Wasn't sure if the one was a strange partner edge case or not.  Well sorry for the trouble, and thanks for the information.
<cjwatson> Oh, it's a strange partner edge case.
<cjwatson>     if (target.pocket in banned_pockets or
<cjwatson>        target.archive.purpose != ArchivePurpose.PRIMARY):
<cjwatson>         return False
<cjwatson> Possibly that should be target.archive.is_main so that it allows partner too.  File a bug?
<cjwatson> No real reason partner uploads shouldn't be allowed to close bugs.
<cjwatson> Partner is horrible, but if it has to exist then it might as well be a little less annoying. :-)
<DalekSec> Hah. :P
<DalekSec> I'd have another question about a package in partner, but I'll save that for the proper channel.
#launchpad 2014-08-03
<Kad--> hey there
<Kad--> I want to open a bug on Launchpad but when I access here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Kad--> Cannot open one
<tsimpson> what happens?
<tsimpson> Kad--: ^
<Kad--> I got this whole documentation about if the bug is a real bug, etc.
<tsimpson> the page explains how to file a bug against a package in ubuntu, but it has a section telling you how to file a bug manually too
<tsimpson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<Kad--> Sneaky!
<Kad--> thanks
<tsimpson> most of the time bugs are filed with the ubuntu-bug command as it collects required information about the system and package etc
<Kad--> Ok I see
<Kad--> but here, it's some compilation problem using gcc (4.8) and libemu
<Kad--> Anyway, thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> no problem :)
#launchpad 2015-07-27
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> how do i find the build records on a page like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ciborium/0.2.12+15.10.20150612-0ubuntu1 from the api?
<mwhudson> to be clear about what i want to do
<mwhudson> i have a ppa with test builds
<mwhudson> for each failing build record in the ppa (i know how to find those)
<mwhudson> i want to see if the build in the main archive failed or not
<mwhudson> wgrant: halp ^
<mwhudson> oh maybe getBuildRecords on distro_series
<wgrant> mwhudson: Or lp.archives.getByReference(reference='ubuntu').getBuildRecords
<wgrant> But distro_series' method is probably better for filtering to a single series.
<mwhudson> yeah, i was confused by what i got back from the archive method
<wgrant> Filter by Ubuntu's primary archive and the relevant source_name, then check build.current_source_publication to find the right version.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i'm confused
<mwhudson> (a common state for users of the lp api)
<mwhudson> >>> wily = launchpad.distributions["ubuntu"].getSeries(name_or_version="wily")
<mwhudson> >>> [r.buildstate for r in list(wily.getBuildRecords(source_name="ciborium"))]
<mwhudson> [u'Failed to build', u'Failed to build', u'Failed to build']
<mwhudson> i see 6 builds on the page i linked
<wgrant> mwhudson: Ah, a complication in the Soyuz model.
<wgrant> mwhudson: The successful builds were actually from a PPA.
<wgrant> mwhudson: You might have to use source_package_publishing_history.getBuilds() instead. I think that should work.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ok
<wgrant> Yeah, SPPH.getBuilds is meant to find all of them.
<wgrant> Even copies.
<mwhudson> and er
<mwhudson> how do i get an spph?
<mwhudson> getPublishedSources i guess
<wgrant> mwhudson: archive.getPublishedSources
<mwhudson> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11946739/ yay
<mwhudson> i should also make a ppa and test rebuild everything without a new golang-go package
<mwhudson> as i'm fairly sure some of these will ftbfs in the archive already
<mwhudson> but maybe tomorrow
<md_5>  Unhandled exception processing upload: The email address 'launchpad@md-5.net' is already registered.
<md_5> What does this mean?
<md_5> nevermind, reuploaded and it's fine
<md_5> ╰─$ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:md-5/hexchat-dev
<md_5> seems to be adding the wrong repository
<md_5> s/repostiroy/key
<md_5> gpg: key 02CB4CAD: public key "Launchpad PPA for md_5" imported
<wgrant> md_5: What's wrong about that?
<md_5> wgrant : WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<md_5>   hexchat
<md_5> Install these packages without verification? [y/N] y
<md_5> apt-get isn't recognising it :\
<wgrant> md_5: It can sometimes happen that the first publication of a new PPA occurs before the signing key is generated. Any change to the series cause it to be resigned.
<wgrant> For example, deleting the package and then copying it back in.
<md_5> I I found the issue
<md_5> http://ppa.launchpad.net/md-5/hexchat-dev/ubuntu/dists/vivid/
<md_5> There is no Release.gpg
<wgrant> Right, as I said.
<md_5> Ok I've bumped the version and I'll reupload
<md_5> wgrant thanks, works. I'll let the mailing list know.
<md_5> appreciated
<KaZeR> hi there
<KaZeR> how can one delete a translation from launchpad ? a .po was imported as 'ab' by mistake, probably somehow like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/329124
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 329124 in Launchpad itself "Do not default to Abkhazian (ab) in the import approval form" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2015-07-28
<sergio-br2> g++: error: unrecognized command line option '--jobserver-fds=3,4'
<sergio-br2> g++: error: unrecognized command line option '-j'
<sergio-br2> never happened this with me o.O
<lifeless> I think you have g++ and make confused.
<sergio-br2> :/
<sergio-br2> fixed removing the --parallel
#launchpad 2015-07-29
<mark06> can you please increase per-file upload limit for a couple of my projects?
<mark06> 200MB is not enough to me because of windows source code bundles
<cjwatson> mark06: I wasn't aware there was a limit.  Exactly what error message text are you seeing (so that I can grep for it)?
<mark06> cjwatson: it's documented in the wiki, but the exact message will take time as I will need to upload a big file
<cjwatson> mark06: Ah, I see it now.
<cjwatson> mark06: You'll have to file a bug report with more information - we don't have a way to vary that per-project right now.
<cjwatson> (But maybe we can increase it across the board?  Would need to investigate based on the new limit you request.)
<mark06> someone told me that it was possible, but yes maybe you can increase the limit to 500MB at least?
<cjwatson> Who?
<cjwatson> But in any case, please file a bug, can't do it on the spot.
<mark06> wgrant maybe? not sure
<mark06> it was about big packages of msys2
<wgrant> I indeed said that we would consider a specific request with rationale.
<mark06> I'm trying to find an existing bug, I'm surprised no one requested it already
<mark06> is this per-file limit effective? since there is no limit in number of files, it seems
<wgrant> The limit is a suggestion for reasonable behaviour.
<wgrant> If someone is being abusive by uploading terabytes of data across thousands of files, there are other means to stop them.
<mark06> windows gpl software will sometimes require files bigger than 200MB
<mark06> this is because gpl mandates source distribution for everything and most of open source libraries are not part of system
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> Why don't they just use 3(b) like linux distros?
<wgrant> There's no fundamental difference.
<mark06> because they are obligated to
<wgrant> Or does everyone use 3(a) and say that being on the same server counts as "accompany", I forget.
<wgrant> Regardless, the Windows situation is not different here.
<wgrant> The source need not be in the same download.
<mark06> sorry I meant they are not obligated to
<mark06> since 3(b) just shifts the source distribution to possible future, I prefer to do it right now
<wgrant> I misremembered, most Linux distros use 3(a) -- distributing the source from the same server is believed to be sufficient to satisfy it.
<mark06> I also don't find 3(b) fair to the community, see third paragraph at https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/16502
<wgrant> Anyway, if you can file a bug outlining why the binaries are so big, we can consider the request.
<wgrant> The third paragraph seems silly to me. The Pidgin wiki documents violations of the license, while the license explicitly allows the written offer option.
<mark06> while the license? which license?
<wgrant> GPLv2 or GPLv3.
<mark06> well please read the full text then
<mark06> they did not opt in for 3(b)
<mark06> windows files are big because of source distribution
<wgrant> But you say that even if they did opt for 3(b) it would by hypocritical, which is not the case.
<wgrant> Ah, the source distribution is separate from the binary distribution, but still many hundreds of megabytes?
<mark06> the libraries you use in unixes are part of the system so you don't need to distribute source for them, even so you usually ship your software as a package alongside the used libraries
<mark06> windows is different because it does not ship the open source libraries from unix world, so you have to ship them yourself with your program
<wgrant> So there are two separate files, one containing just binaries and the other containing just source, with the binary file under the limit and the source file over it?
<wgrant> How much larger is it?
<mark06> this means you need to provide source for all of these libraries, this is the big difference, and I prefer doing it through 3(a) and get rid of the obligation right now
<wgrant> Sure.
<mark06> if it was a single file with binary and source the file would be even bigger
<mark06> but I prefer to keep them separate (installer + source zip) because people usually want only the installer which is much smaller
<wgrant> Indeed, I hadn't realised they were split.
<wgrant> How big is the source zip?
<mark06> one example to make things clearer: https://launchpad.net/winutils/+download
<mark06> well the projects in question are this and pidgin++
<mark06> source bundle is 150MB but because few libraries are used, but pidgin++ is about 300MB I think
<wgrant> OK.
<wgrant> File a bug with *specific details* and we'll see what we can do.
<mark06> the msys2 build system also helps making things bigger because of pacman, for example source packages will include the whole vcs repository instead of current snapshot
<wgrant> Ah, that's unfortunate. You can't fix that?
<mark06> ah ok, I can't find existing bug so will file new one
<mark06> it will be hard to fix because I will need to convince msys2/arch about it, anyway it's just one example
<mark06> the real reason behind it is the windows versus unix thing
<mark06> wgrant: I will ask for removal of the limit ok?
<mark06> or increase for all, since it will be probably easier than implementing just for single project
<wgrant> mark06: We cannot remove the limit, and we are unlikely to increase it for a single project.
<wgrant> Raising it for all projects is more likely.
<mark06> ok
<mark06> cjwatson: "Cannot upload files larger than 209715200 bytes"
<mapreri> wow launchpad bug triaging /o\
<cjwatson> mapreri: ?
<mark06> cjwatson, wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1479441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479441 in Launchpad itself "Increase single file upload limit" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Thanks
<mark06> thanks too, I hope you address it quickly since it would simplify my code :)
<mapreri> cjwatson: nothing, just "ranting" about wgrant doing bug triaging and me receiving tons of email :)
<cjwatson> Oh right
<Philip5> i just uploaded to my ppa on launchpad and got the files rejected with "utopic is obsolete and will not accept new uploads." what's this about? have i missed something or is it a bug?
<costello>  utopic might refer to a historical ubuntu release name??
<costello> you might want to replace it with something else, like "trusty" or whatever is current at the moment.
<Philip5> have there been changes on how to name releases?
<Philip5> utopic is the release after trusty
<costello> hmm. interesting.
<Philip5> utopic is the name of 14.10
<costello> ok, I'm out of ideas then, myself I've only targeted trusty in my ppa releases.
<costello> that was working all right last week
<dobey> utopic is end of life already
<dobey> oh no
<dobey> yes, it was end of life last week
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dobey> Philip5: ^
<Philip5> so then it's pulled even from launchpad?
<dobey> yes, launchpad doesn't support building for obsolete releases
<Philip5> ok, then i know
<sidi> Is there a way to unpublish a package from my PPA temporarily, without losing the built package? If not, would copying the binary to another series and removing the package from the series I actually use do the trick or should I expect complications?
<sidi> well, I guess I already know what to do...
<cjwatson> sidi: You can remove temporarily and copy it back in from the same archive as long as you don't take too long about it, but it would be safer to create another PPA and copy it to that.
<cjwatson> sidi: Just make sure to copy with binaries.
<sidi> cjwatson, thanks, that's what I did. It's just easier to test my PPA this way -- i know this package is faulty and want to check all the other ones before attacking it
<cjwatson> Sure
#launchpad 2015-07-30
<user1010> Does anybody know how to delete a project with a recipe?
#launchpad 2015-07-31
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: staging will be down for a few minutes shortly for hardware maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<smoser> hey
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/cloud-init/trunk.reporting/+merge/266578
<smoser> Odd_Bloke, commented there
<smoser> and i believe between the time he started and the time he finished, i pushed
<smoser> his comments do not appear
<smoser> any way i can see them ?
<cjwatson> smoser: click on the "show diff comments" link in the box for his comment
<smoser> yeah, i did.
<smoser> i think it just took a real long time to show maybe.
<smoser> or maybe i didnt scroll down. not sure. very well may be luser error
<smoser> i think probably was just not scrolling down. kind of thought that would bring me to the first change i guess.
<smoser> i cna't get the keyboard nav to work in firefox or chromium, fwiw.
<smoser> well, maybe that does too.
<smoser> odd. i think i had to click in the review area for them to work
<cjwatson> right.
<cjwatson> you do have to do that, but otherwise it works fine, I use it a lot every day.
<KaZeR> hi there. Can i programmatically download a translation file? without the need of exporting it first ?
<costello> KaZeR depends on how the translation was done, different programs implement this thing in different ways. More details please?
<dobey> no, he's asking about translations on lp
<dobey> i don't think they exist as files, until you do an export
<KaZeR> sure costello. we use launchpad as our exclusive translation source. we upload .pot, generated by our app, and periodically merge .po files back into our SCM.
<costello> ahem.
<KaZeR> dobey: yeah i think i meant what you said :)
<costello> something I've not done myself.
<KaZeR> ok. is there some kind of api to trigger the po generation then ?
<dobey> and you can't just have lp merge them back directly into your source tree because it's not hosted on lp, right?
<costello> Btw if I have a Qt-based application that has those ".ts" and ".qm" files for localized strings, is there technically any chance to get somebody in ubuntu translation team to get excited about translating the program?
<costello> (that is about to appear in 15.10 if I understood right..)
<KaZeR> dobey: yes correct
<KaZeR> costello: in my own experience, the launchpad translation community is awesome. our app has been translated to over 40 languauges
<dobey> costello: i don't know of any plans to add such support to launchpad's translations feature
<costello> or is there point of contact for asking for help in translation issues. Our development team is limited to translating to english, swedish and finnish. for a messaging application that is ..bad.
<costello> qt:s way is to use the qt-linguist. but it is not difficult to add extra hooks for translated strings coming from files of different format.
<dobey> if you want to use translations on launchpad, you need to use gettext for translations
<costello> someone must have done hook for Qt's tr("") macro for retrieving the strings from gettext yes.
<costello> What would I need to put available .. I think I could generate gettext-format string data files from existing translations, if that would help in getting attention in translation team..
<dobey> if you want help from ubuntu translation team, then i guess you should ask in #ubuntu-i18n (or whatever the channel is) for help
<costello> yes. lets see. thank you.
<costello> #ubuntu-translators actually.
<KaZeR> dobey: any hint about this po merge ?
<dobey> KaZeR: afaik, you can't just arbitrarily download a po file without doing an export. afaik, the translations are stored in a database, and the po files are generated at export time
<dobey> and the files themselves are not stored forever on the server anywhere
<KaZeR> ok thanks. can we trigger this generation programmatically ?
<dobey> not via the API afaik. you can submit the web form programmatially of course
<KaZeR> ok thanks. i'll try that way
#launchpad 2015-08-01
<sergio-br2> are there any way to disable ARM only in precise, in the PPA that has it enabled?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: No, architectures are enabled on an archive-wide basis.
<sergio-br2> are there any board that uses precise?
<wgrant> If someone installs precise on one, sure.
<wgrant> There's no reason they wouldn't.
<mark06> is there a way to delete an announcement? I was just testing
<mark06> nevermind /+delete works
#launchpad 2015-08-02
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mapreri> cjwatson: i think there is a typo in the blog post: "Various code pages now have meta tags to redirect go get to the appropriate Bazaar or Git URL".  that "go to" looks weird and incomprehensible to me.
<mapreri> oh, "go get" is tool... well, i had to read the linked bug report to understand it, but nevermind, then (unless you want to improve the wording somehow) :)
<blr> mapreri: blame google for naming their language 'go' :)
<mapreri> blr: "go get" sounds like a good name for a game, not really for a programming tool (or whatever it is) :S
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213422180/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.dolphin-emu_5.0~rc%2Br1~2~ubuntu14.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> can't understand why it's not building in launchpad... it's building here at least
<wgrant> sergio-br2: /«BUILDDIR»/dolphin-emu-5.0~rc+r1~2~ubuntu14.04.1/Source/Core/Common/Logging/Log.h:96:51: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments [-Werror=format-security]
<sergio-br2> oh, i didn't see that
<wgrant> Searching for errors in the log of a build that runs into errors is usually a good start.
<sergio-br2> weird, why it's building here?
<wgrant> Are you building against a clean chroot with trusty-updates?
<sergio-br2> normally, the errors are close to the end of the log, this is why i didn't see :p
<sergio-br2> humm, i'm using "Default (security deps....)"
<sergio-br2> in the PPA deps
<wgrant> The default set includes -security and -updates
<wgrant> -updates has a new version of gcc.
<wgrant> If your local builds don't include -updates, they may be erroneously using the old gcc, invalidating the test.
<sergio-br2> i'm using gcc 4.9, in the ppa
<sergio-br2> export CC=gcc-4.9
<sergio-br2> from another ppa (a copy of ubuntu toolchains)
<sergio-br2> and i'm not using chroot to build here
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> Well you need to use something like schroot or pbuilder.
<sergio-br2> :p
<sergio-br2> yeah, i know
<sergio-br2> there's a -Werror=format-security in the log here, in my laptop
<wgrant> Build in a clean chroot, or all bets are off.
<sergio-br2> well, I'm using gcc 4.8.4 here, so probably it's due for the different gcc version there
<wgrant> ... yes
#launchpad 2016-08-01
<bbaqar> Hey guys. Trying to move a project from launchad to github. Is there anyway I can convert the launchpad merge history of the project to git commits?
<Odd_Bloke> bbaqar: You mean from Launchpad's bzr hosting?  (Launchpad does support git hosting also.)
<bbaqar> Odd_Bloke: i need to move a charm project to a github account.
<bbaqar> So i need to change the hosting aswell.
<bbaqar> Just for information how to configure git hosting?
<Odd_Bloke> bbaqar: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<bbaqar> Odd_Bloke: Thanks.
<bbaqar> JOIN  /#juju
<pbek> are there problems with launchpad building snaps? I got a: fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/~pbek/qownnotes-snap/': Resolving timed out after 493986 milliseconds
<pbek> like in: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276190580/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_arm64_qownnotes_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> hmm, why does publishing binaries in PPAs take so incredibly long now? it's nowhere near 15 minute range any more :(
<tsimonq2> I agree with dobey
<tsimonq2> it's getting ridiculously slow
<acheronuk> > 1hr for a package earlier
<apollo13> packagecloud.io is your friend :D
<tsimonq2> apollo13: nah, we need to use Launchpad for one reason or another, so it's just easier to mention something here. Your alternative solutions don't help ;)
<dobey> ain't no friend of mine ;)
<dobey> but seriously, uploading packages to some other places really doesn't help with the development of the ubuntu product which is hosted on launchpad :)
<tsimonq2> ^
<apollo13> tsimonq2: hehe, just trying to help -- I just wouldn't expect much out of free solution
<apollo13> +s
<dobey> i'm pretty sure my employer pays a fairly decent amount for launchpad.net ;)
<apollo13> oh you can pay for launchpad? TIL :D
<apollo13> I still get a 500 when trying to login, jay
<dobey> that's not launchpad i guess
<apollo13> it is
<tsimonq2> Git merge proposals are painful, I will at the very minimum submit a bug, maybe I'll scratch my own itch
<apollo13> my email addresses conflict…
<dobey> tsimonq2: you mean the bit about the target ref?
<tsimonq2> dobey: everything, everything. The way you make MPs against Git repos, how it doesn't automatically pick up on the repo you want to submit an MP against, nightmare...
<dobey> eh? it works fine for me
<dobey> all i have to do is type in "master" for the target ref
<dobey> everything else is pretty much done already
<dobey> tsimonq2: i suspect you are probably pushing to your +git URL and then proposing from there?
<tsimonq2> it does work fine for basic stuff
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I figured it out
<tsimonq2> but it's annoying when dealing with complex things
<dobey> eh, everything in git is complex
<dobey> so not sure what you mean :)
<apollo13> did you try http://www.git-legit.org/ makes a few common tasks nicer
<tsimonq2> apollo13: did you get the point of me telling you "Your alternative  solutions don't help"
<tsimonq2> apollo13: :P
<apollo13> tsimonq2: you seem to be pretty much resistent to change :D
<apollo13> but well, I was mainly refering to "git is complex", not your issue per se
<tsimonq2> apollo13: you also hear dobey before? :D
<tsimonq2> although I don't work at Canonical (hope to one day but don't now), let's say they pay a lot of money for it :P
<apollo13> good for them (or not, probably depends on the POV ;))
<apollo13> oh, I wanted to work on landscape at some distant point in the past
#launchpad 2016-08-02
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is that normal? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/bazaar
<seb128> that bug tracker is named "hacking a member"
<seb128> and claims over https://bugzilla.redhat.com
<seb128> which means when you do add a fedora bug watch to a bug you get a "hacking a member" line with a warning saying that bug watches updates are disabled
<seb128> seems a bit weird
#launchpad 2016-08-03
<Umeaboy> Hi! I've logged into Launchpad with my old emailadress, but I want to change that to the one I created instead. Can'
<Umeaboy> t seem to find the setting to change that.
<Umeaboy> I have added two emailadresses to be contacted by and I want to login with hamnisdude@gmail.com
<caraka> Umeaboy: Try logging in directly at ubuntuone.com, and update your settings there.
<Umeaboy> caraka: Thanks! That solved it!
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<Umeaboy> Take care!
<olzhas> Trying to support C++14 project with gcc 4.9 on Ubuntu 14.04 via launchpad. Is it possible?
#launchpad 2016-08-04
<xnox> is staging SSO different from normal SSO?
<xnox> as in should my production SSO credentials work on https://login-lp.staging.ubuntu.com/<token>/+login ?
<xnox> or do i need a second account?
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: I believe you need a second account.  There is a Launchpad env which uses production SSO but non-production LP data.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: (But I can't remember the details, unfortunately.)
<xnox> dogfood i guess
<xnox> nah, i don't want dogfood =)
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: qastaging, perhaps.
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1427406/comments/33 looks like spam.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427406 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu Vivid) "data corruption on arm64 and ppc64el" [Critical,Fix committed]
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Can launchpad build for debian?
<dobey> cousin_luigi: PPAs only support building on Ubuntu currently
<cousin_luigi> thanks
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<dobey> xnox: yes, staging and production are different databases, you need a separate account (and 2fa) for staging
<beisner> o/ hi all. we have some cloud archive pocket automation that started failing this week.  ex. our script reaches out to open:
<beisner> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive-private/+archive/ubuntu/mitaka-proposed/+files/python-keystoneauth1_2.4.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1~cloud0_source.changes
<beisner> but gets 404 not found.  i see the same with wget.  however, if i hit a browser with that, i end up at:
<beisner> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/276333938/python-keystoneauth1_2.4.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1~cloud0_source.changes
<beisner> is there a known issue or behavior change?
<olzhas> How to make launchpad build machine use gcc-4.9 on ubuntu 14.04? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/277101921/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.scram_0.11.4-1ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<olzhas> export CC=gcc-4.9; export CXX=g++-4.9 isn't helping in debian/rules
<olzhas> gcc-4.9 and g++-4.9 are installed from ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<dobey> olzhas: you don't build-depends on g++-4.9?
<dobey> olzhas: 4.8 is the default on 14.04. if you need to specifically build against 4.9, then you need to depend on it
<olzhas> dobey: How?
<dobey> olzhas: in the build-depends field in debian/control
<olzhas> dobey: I do have 'gcc (>= 4.9) g++ (>= 4.9)'
<olzhas> dobey: and libstdc++ (>= 4.9)
<dobey> i don't know the details of the gcc packages in 14.04 beyond 4.8 being the default. maybe #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel could help discern what the actual deps should be. at least for 14.04 you probably need to depend on g++-4.9/gcc-4.9 packages. if you want same packaging to work for all versions of ubuntu, i don't know what a good way to declare that is, personally
#launchpad 2016-08-05
<chrisr_> Hi! I'm having some problems generating a debian package. It is a regular cmake build system, but at the install step, it tries to do "cp debian/tmp/usr/local/bin/solc debian/solc/usr/bin/", but the file is in "debian/solc/usr/local/bin/solc"
<chrisr_> so this seems like the install steps thinks that the package is multi-binary while it is not (or the other way round)
#launchpad 2016-08-06
<tomsterley> heya
<tomsterley> Im new to launchpad and have no idea how to use it xD
<tomsterley> How can i use it like github, an stuff
<tomsterley> Oh, nvm, seems there is a user guide!
<tomsterley> Thanks anyways1
#launchpad 2017-07-31
<leaeasy> Hello, I upload a source.changes, but there is no email from launchpad,no notification on launchpad.I wonder what happened?
<wgrant> leaeasy: It's most probable that your package wasn't properly signed. Which PPA?
<leaeasy> wgrant: leaeasy/dde
<wgrant> 2017-07-31 06:33:15 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20170731-063310-076014/~leaeasy/ubuntu/dde/cogl_1.22.5-1_source.changes': Signing key 0CAA411CFA8A7BBB7A3A281CCB16EAD384D21D14 not registered in launchpad.
<leaeasy> <wgrant>thx
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, are you available for decreasing the size of some older libreoffice PPAs? https://paste.debian.net/plain/979058
<cjwatson> ricotz: 3-5, 4-4, and 5-0 are private such that I can't see them.  4-2 is very close to 8GiB as it stands - are you sure?  And 5-1 currently exceeds 8GiB, so I'm not sure it's sensible to reduce its quota below its current size.
<ricotz> cjwatson, I have just deleted some obsolete packages from those PPAs and they won't receive further uploads, so yes
<cjwatson> ricotz: Done 4-2 and 5-1.
<ricotz> cjwatson, can you see all of them now?
<ricotz> please increase https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-5-3 and https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-5-4 to 16GB
<cjwatson> ricotz: Yes.  Done 3-5, 4-4, and 5-0.
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you!
<cjwatson> ricotz: And done 5-3 and 5-4.
<ricotz> thanks!
<clivejo> how come https://packages.ubuntu.com/ defaults to yakkety?
<clivejo> thought it was EOL
<wxl> wrong channel, clivejo ?
<wxl> maaaybe #canonical-sysadmin mo beta
 * clivejo shrugs
<__marco> Hello. I recently discovered that launchpad added support for git. Is it possible to migrate my repositories from bazaar to git? How much work would it be, considered that the log is pretty linear? Thanks
<leftyfb> I created an launchpad account for my work a while back. I deleted the account and used the same name for a team instead. But now I cannot use my work email address to add to my existing launchpad account because it's in use by a deactivated account
<leftyfb> nevermind. I was able to login to the -deactivatedaccount, change the email, delete my work email and add it to my actual launchpad account.
<cjwatson> clivejo: We don't maintain packages.ubuntu.com, sorry.  I think there's contact information somewhere on the page.
<nacc> clivejo: yeah there is a way to file bugs etc., if you cna't find it, let me know, i had to file a similar bug a bit ago :)
#launchpad 2017-08-02
<acheronuk> is the LP git web interface having issues?
<acheronuk> I have 2 repos with pushed changes which have been showing "Updating repository... Launchpad is processing new changes to this repository which will be available shortly. Reload to see the changes."
<acheronuk> for much much longer than usual
<acheronuk> and no corresponding webhooks have been triggered for the changes
<cjwatson> it's certainly not happy; something seems to be OOMing maybe
<cjwatson> investigating
<acheronuk> thanks
<cjwatson> acheronuk: should be catching up now; thanks for the heads-up
<acheronuk> cjwatson: great. thank you for sorting so quickly :)
<cjwatson> we should have noticed without needing a user query - I'm asking about the alert rules there
<acheronuk> must admit I did wonder....
<ahasenack> cjwatson: hey, we talked briefly the other day about how claimed reviews disappear from the ~team/+activereviews listing
<ahasenack> cjwatson: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1708172 about it, fyi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1708172 in Launchpad itself "claimed reviews disappear from ~team/+activereviews" [Undecided,New]
<ahasenack> I've seen some similar open bugs, from around 2010-2011, but more open-ended
<ahasenack> this one is specific about this issue, and suggests to take the same approach that you get in <project>/+activereviews (naively, no clue if it's doable)
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> I have no idea either, just didn't want it to be forgotten
<ahasenack> is there a launchpad link that always translates to ~me?
<nacc> ahasenack: if there is, please let me know ifyou find it :)
<ahasenack> let's say I want to tell someone to go to his/her activereviews page
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/~<your lp id>/+activereviews
<ahasenack> something that anyone can click on
<ahasenack> without fixing the url first
<ahasenack> oh
<ahasenack> nacc: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+activereviews
<nacc> ahasenack: ooh, http://launchpad.net/people/+me/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+git/apache2 goes right to my apache2 srcpkg repo
<nacc> rbasak: --^ that might be how we do lpme as the remote name?
<rbasak> Nice!
<rbasak> nacc: also launchpad.net/~ works
<rbasak> I don't know about the full URL.
<nacc> rbasak: let me try
<nacc> rbasak: yep, that works too
<cjwatson> ahasenack: yes, just use https://launchpad.net/~/+activereviews
<cjwatson> that's what we prefer nowadays in docs
#launchpad 2017-08-03
<PhoenixMage> Hi all, I am trying to compile a snap on launchpad but despite me having installed python-dev I am getting a build error saying Python.h cant be found
<wgrant> PhoenixMage: Can you link to the build?
<PhoenixMage> https://code.launchpad.net/~phoenixmage/+snap/samba-dc/+build/63416
<wgrant> PhoenixMage: Have you tried it with "snapcraft cleanbuild" locally?
<PhoenixMage> wgrant: I havent tried on a local pi as I expect it will take forever
<wgrant> PhoenixMage: The failure doesn't look armhf-specific.
<PhoenixMage> hmmm, will give it a go on a local ubuntu instance then
<wgrant> PhoenixMage: You should be able to reproduce with "snapcraft cleanbuild" on a host of any architecture. But for starters, I suspect you want all the -dev bits to be in build-packages, not stage-packages.
<PhoenixMage> Didnt think of that
<wgrant> stage-packages are for things that should end up in the final snap -- probably not what you want for library headers.
<PhoenixMage> ah, wasnt aware of that, just starting out with snap
<PhoenixMage> Thanks for the tip
<wgrant> PhoenixMage: stage-packages puts them in the snap (but doesn't install them in the build environment), while build-packages installs them in the build environment.
<wgrant> See https://snapcraft.io/docs/build-snaps/syntax
<PhoenixMage> thankyou
<PhoenixMage> Thanks again wgrant, compiled successfully now
#launchpad 2017-08-04
<teward> Should I be highly concerned that almost all of the arm64 and armhf builders are marked as Disabled in the build farm?
<teward> (12+ hours each for arm64 and armhf PPA queues, hence my asking...)
<wgrant> We're working on an issue with one of our build clouds.
<wgrant> Hopefully will be resolved soon.
<teward> wgrant: didn't expect anyone to be alive this evening heh.  Thanks for the heads up.
<teward> when I saw all that red, I was like "WOAH, Something blew up!" xD
<wgrant> teward: Some of us are in Australia :)
<teward> wgrant: ahhhhh, that explains things.  :P
<teward> wgrant: I'm still awake because I'm busy trying to get Postfix working/patched, to get the SRU-pending patch into a Postfix build so I can mess around with it in a container, but eh.  I'm less concerned about arm64 and armhf as my arch is amd64, but meh.
<wgrant> teward: All fixed.
<tsimonq2> I was wondering about that too...
<tsimonq2> Thanks a bunch wgrant!
<rbasak> cjwatson: around? nacc and I have been talking about the plan to get things moving on Launchpad wrt. bug 1661600. We think we'd like to break the dependency loop by pointing the "official" branches to our imported repositories now. Do you have an opinion on this plan please? How much work would it be to do that?
<ubot5> bug 1661600 in usd-importer "git object sharing is suboptimal in Launchpad" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661600
<rbasak> We'd announce to ubuntu-devel@ (or u-d-a, whichever is appropriate) that the branches are experimental and will be non-fast-forwarding (the hashes will change), but figure that as they're nothing there today (for git) it's the least worst option.
<cjwatson> rbasak: I'm 1.5 days from going on holiday for two weeks, won't be available to help with that for some time
<rbasak> Then we'd like to 1) widely accept and encourage automatic import whitelist additions from developers, and 2) with your permission, start ramping up to importing all packages.
<rbasak> cjwatson: OK, no problem. Does this plan seem reasonable though?
<cjwatson> it's not ideal but I guess it's not terrible and maybe there isn't a better option
<rbasak> OK, thanks. Enjoy your holiday, and I'll ping you after you're back.
<cjwatson> Maybe wgrant can help
<cjwatson> What's the "automatic import whitelist"?
<rbasak> We're automatically importing a (small) subset of packages at the moment, from a whitelist.
<cjwatson> Ah right
<cjwatson> Also do you not need per-ref ACLs before you go very much further?
<cjwatson> rbasak: re "how much work", the answer is "some" - LP's going to need a few gaps filled in, mostly to grant some suitable permissions to some entity to set default repositories for packages
<rbasak> If the "official" branches just symlink to our current trees, then we figured out a plan to do without them for a long time yet (we don't need them for 1.0). We'll be relying only on the fact that the set of people who can push to the repositories at all is ~usd-import-team.
<rbasak> And the importer will take care of the rest, as the only pusher.
<cjwatson> symlink isn't quite a thing but I know what you mean
<rbasak> It'll harvest rich history from MPs.
<rbasak> Yeah I should've said symlink* :)
<cjwatson> let's say alias
<rbasak> OK
<cjwatson> another thing we might need to do is check for sufficient hosting space; we have a bit over a terabyte free on the relevant volume at the moment
<cjwatson> which is hopefully fine but it'd be nice to not blow through it all at once :)
<rbasak> Yeah we thought you might. We can manage a ramp up independently of setting up the aliases though, right?
<cjwatson> indeed
<rbasak> I don't have a good grasp of how much space we need. git is efficient, but as we're importing all history that still might be quite a bit.
<cjwatson> it'd be package by package
<rbasak> Right, so approximately the total size of the sources in the archive plus deduplicated history of those sources.
<rbasak> (plus all sources that have been deleted and are no longer present in artful)
<cjwatson> lp.git_repositories.setDefaultRepository(repository=foo, target='/ubuntu/+source/foo') basically, once that works
<cjwatson> so the ramp-up would probably just be by way of setting up aliases as packages are imported
<rbasak> You want us to do that one by one, rather than having some kind of global "all of /ubuntu/+source/* is at /~foo/.../*"?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<rbasak> OK, np. It'd be trivial for us to have the importer make the API call. I just wasn't expecting it.
<rbasak> Or perhaps we should make the call manually as we ramp up. Either way, it is trivial.
<cjwatson> Whether a repository is the default for its target is a flag on the repository
<cjwatson> In database terms
<rbasak> OK
<cjwatson> So it couldn't be done as a pattern-match without significant reworking
<nacc> rbasak: want to file a bug (or add a task for the importer if there is already a lp bug for the above)?
<teward> wgrant: thanks.
<teward> (sorry, slow reply)
#launchpad 2017-08-05
<tsimonq2> I'm aware that I'm going over the allocated size for ppa:tsimonq2/qt-staging, and while the extra space would be nice, I won't need to use it for long enough to make it worth submitting the question in Launchpad and waiting...
<tsimonq2> If someone is around and sees this, a bump to 10 GB would be nice, but if nobody sees it, np :)
#launchpad 2017-08-06
<vadi> For many months on end my Ubuntu users aren't able to upgrade to the latest version of the software because we're using a Qt version newer than it is available in the repos, and I can't figure out how to make that work. Is there anything I can do to update my software in the PPA?
<acheronuk> what software, for what release. and which Qt versions?
<vadi> We need Qt 5.6 at minimum, Mudlet, and we publish for Trusty Zesty Xenial and Yakkety
<vadi> I've attempted to make use of the beineri/opt-qt562-trusty but that only works in Travis, not in Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages because it needs to set environment variables
<acheronuk> Trusty does not have Qt 5.6 anywhere is a usable state AFAIK
<acheronuk> I have Qt 5.6 for Xenial in: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<vadi> and how do you make use of it?
<acheronuk> (a) add the PPA as a dependency on yours (b) or copy the Qt packages to your PPA
<acheronuk> (a) would not be very sensible, as it seems your packages have runtime depends on the Qt version they build against, so your users would also habe to add taht PPA to their systems to get the increased Qt
<vadi> Thanks
<acheronuk> (b) makes sense in theory, but by providing increased Qt you may break other things in the ubuntu archive for your users
<acheronuk> i.e. packages that have a hard dependency against the Qt ABI they were compiled on. Xenial by default has ABI 5-5-5
<vadi> Well, I'll give it a go, and if it breaks things the users can then choose what they want to run.
<acheronuk> vadi: https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/html/qtbase-abi-5.6.html
<acheronuk> that is a list of what we had to rebuild ourselves (mostly) in our backports ppa for Qt 5.6
<acheronuk> fair enough.
<GatheuX> hi
<GatheuX> how long time build packages publish on own ppa?
<tsimonq2> GatheuX: A couple minutes, usually.
<GatheuX> this first packages
<tsimonq2> Sorry?
<acheronuk> GatheuX: On Sunday mornings, the Launchpad publisher does scheduled maintenance. Until finished, builds will not publish in PPAs. Usually finished about noon UK time, give or take a bit
<tsimonq2> That too.
<GatheuX> ok thank's ahasenack tsimonq2
<GatheuX> i have a question
<GatheuX> why packages not show in list own ppa?
<GatheuX> i have upload 6 packages, but only show 4 packages
<GatheuX> i will try uplaod again, the messages: Package has already been uploaded to my-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> GatheuX: What's your Launchpad username so that I can check log files?
<cjwatson> GatheuX: (The message you just quoted is entirely local and can be overridden with "dput -f", but we should check first whether there was some kind of permanent problem with the upload.)
<GatheuX> cjwatson: this my username: dotovr
<GatheuX> thank's cjwatson
<cjwatson> GatheuX: Our system sent a rejection email to you.  Please check junk mail folders and the like
<cjwatson> Looks like you wrote "Section: optional" which isn't a valid section name
<GatheuX> cjwatson: oke, i see in spam folder
<GatheuX> thank's again
<GatheuX> i will fix that
#launchpad 2018-07-30
<kyrofa> When I push updates to my git repo in LP, the web interface of the repo doesn't update, and snap builds are using old stuff
<kyrofa> Is something down?
<kyrofa> Ah, looks like it finally updated, after an hour or so
<wgrant> kyrofa: Should be fast again now.
<Lord-Kamina> Just switched my vnc client.
<Lord-Kamina> Now I can do amazing things like type | and @.
<Lord-Kamina> Playing in hard-mode was getting old pretty quickly.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: you're welcome
<Lord-Kamina> Is it possible/how terrible an idea is it to backport glibc from Xenial to Trusty?
<cjwatson> it's so far out of scope for this channel that I can't see the scope from here
<cjwatson> I would assume it to be extremely challenging
<Lord-Kamina> I just tried it and it, and the failure I got seems pretty... underwhleming?
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/dpkg1-18-24-backports/+build/15193920/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.glibc_2.23-0ubuntu10ppa-trusty1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Lord-Kamina> AFAICT the error was during tests, this
<Lord-Kamina> kk_KZkk_KZ.RK1048.PT154...... done
<Lord-Kamina> kl_GL.UTF-8...cannot write output files to `kk_KZ': File exists
<cjwatson> absolutely no idea.  you need somebody with some clue about glibc
<Lord-Kamina> Crap. Had a blackout.
<ahasenack> hi, something is wrong with a git repo stored in lp
<ahasenack> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+git/bind9/+ref/debian/sid is missing a commit
<ahasenack> that can be seen here: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/log/?h=debian/sid
<ahasenack> the top most one
<ahasenack> https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/commit/?h=debian/sid&id=e9205132237a24ac13031c8b2a60bd6547691aa2 is not showing up in https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+git/bind9/+ref/debian/sid
<cjwatson> Right, the scan oopses
<cjwatson> *oopsed
<cjwatson> rbasak,nacc: ^- around?  could you do 'lp-shell production devel' and then 'lp.load("/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+git/bind9").rescan()' please?
<cjwatson> the hosting backend had lost its mind temporarily
<nacc> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> thanks
<ahasenack> nacc: cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> yep, fixed now
<ahasenack> cjwatson: the MP was created before this fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+git/bind9/+merge/351764
<ahasenack> cjwatson: should it refresh on its own?
<ahasenack> s/fix/rescan/
<cjwatson> ahasenack: you might need to do lp.load('/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+git/bind9/+merge/351764').scheduleDiffUpdates()
<ahasenack> cjwatson: splendid, thank you
#launchpad 2018-07-31
<Lord-Kamina> Huh. Ended up being easier than expected; just had to choose the version well. Zesty glibc built for trusty without any issue.
<luke-jr> How do I get the PPA build server to update a no-longer-expired key? I already uploaded and confirmed it's correct on Ubuntu's keyserver :/
<wgrant> luke-jr: It should happen within a few minutes, usually. What's the fingerprint, and when did you push the update?
<acheronuk> any issue with the web side (webhooks/interface etc) of LP git?
<acheronuk> occasionally get a short delay to an update, but last pushes I did are taking a long time compared to normal.
<acheronuk> there on clicking "Browse the code" but no webhooks triggered etc
#launchpad 2018-08-01
<marig> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marig> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marig> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<marig> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gregf> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gregf> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gregf> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gregf> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Andre483> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Andre483> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Andre483> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bananas19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<msm> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<msm> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elenah18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<connection> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<connection> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<connection> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<madprops19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<madprops19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<madprops19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<madprops19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tsglove13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest1934> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest1934> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest1934> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<johnny562> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johnny562> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Whooa21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Whooa21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cooled> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<naos10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<naos10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Liara-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eth218> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fibo_mach> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jguy19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cholcombe0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<OGF23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sitri21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Peng_17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rej3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest23537> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ben_zen25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Spads> thank you
#launchpad 2018-08-03
 * apw is trying to start a mod to launchpad, and my lp-branches are sad; specifically running a ./bin/test in 'devel' is complaining about pkg_resources being mia
<cjwatson> apw: did you do rocketfuel-get or equivalent before starting?
<apw> cjwatson, i don't think i did, i have since, and maybe its getting a bit further, still plugging away
<cjwatson> it sounds like a broken virtualenv, which 'make' would likely rebuild
<apw> yeah, i think it was when i make schema in here that it got less sad
<apw> sorry for the noise, clearly not following the instructions closely enough
<cjwatson> 'make schema' is overkill for that, but OK as long as you didn't need whatever was previously in your local DB
<cjwatson> np, the build system can be hard to follow
<apw> no nothing in there, as i had to kill the lxc container, because lxc was 1000years newer and wouldn't even start it
<cjwatson> the other silly mistake I occasionally make (although much less often now that I have a handy wrapper) is running test code in the host rather than the container
<apw> yeah, i near blew up my host twice already
<cjwatson> (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ftzjhqr3xh/ is my ~/bin/lp-test)
<apw> nice
<cjwatson> it's possibly a bit overengineered
<apw> very nice
<apw> it is hard to be overengineered and fit on my screen
<tsimonq2> From Bileto:
<tsimonq2> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying package plasma-nm.  It was logged with id OOPS-4f84abfd66ca2b55a545f09a87c1a086.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4f84abfd66ca2b55a545f09a87c1a086
<tsimonq2> (Well, an email I got from Launchpad after publishing with Bileto.)
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1314569
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314569 in Launchpad itself "PCJ race between process-job-source.py and celery can generate OOPS" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> You can safely ignore it
<tsimonq2> ack
#launchpad 2019-07-29
<cpaelzer> moin s390x builders seem to be stuck https://launchpad.net/builders
<cpaelzer> at least for the last 5 min 3 disabled all others cleaning
<cpaelzer> I'll check in a bit if things recover via he script of cjwatson (not sure if that is active for s390x as well)
<cpaelzer> but as heads the message above ...
<cpaelzer> 20 minutes later and s390x builders are all still stuck the same way
<cpaelzer> mabye everyone is travelling right now?
<cpaelzer> I tihnk I'll ask in #is to reach someone to be aware of
<cjwatson> 20 minutes> sigh, patience!
<cjwatson> recovering now
<jfh> tha
<cpaelzer> thanks a lot cjwatson
<cpaelzer> As explained in #is already, I only reached out further as I was unsure if you would be travelling
<cpaelzer> as I mentioned a while ago, I feel bad anyway for showing up with these "stuck builders" so often :-/
<cjwatson> Yeah, it is mostly just me this week though, so support outside UK working hours may be a bit thin on the ground
<cjwatson> And I'm bad at mornings so usually only manage to crawl in at 9:30 :)
<cjwatson> (well, just me in terms of people with the right kind of semi-admin access anyway)
<dalist22> Hello guys
<dalist22> so I had a question
<dalist22> is launchpad able to build with python 3 ?because I got this error from build logdh clean --with python3dh: unable to load addon python3: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/python3.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::python3 module)
<Odd_Bloke> dalist22: Yes, it is.
<dalist22> why am I getting this ?
<dalist22> dh clean --with python3dh: unable to load addon python3: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/python3.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::python3 module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.28.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.28.1 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.28 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib
<dalist22> /x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.28 /usr/share/perl/5.28 /usr/local/lib/site_perl /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl-base) at (eval 11) line 1.BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 11) line 1.
<Odd_Bloke> That is presumably an issue with the packaging of whatever you are trying to build.
<dalist22> where do you think the error consists in ?
<dalist22> debian/rules ?
<dalist22> #!/usr/bin/make -f%:	dh $@ --with python3
<dalist22> this is my rules file
<Odd_Bloke> dalist22: If I had to guess, you aren't depending on dh-python correctly.
<Odd_Bloke> dalist22: But this isn't really a LP issue, so you probably want to find a different channel to get assistance with packaging. :)
<cjwatson> Indeed, that's a missing Build-Depends: dh-python in debian/control
#launchpad 2019-07-30
<b-rad> hi i have a strange build issue, where 32bit failed but 64bit completed. The 32bit failure was due to "stray ‘\1’ in program", but I don't see any such character in a hex editor
<cjwatson> Have you tried reproducing the bug locally in e.g. sbuild?
<cjwatson> It's very unlikely to be a Launchpad-specific problem.
<b-rad> i'll look into setting up sbuild, i just do standard sanity builds for 64bit
<b-rad> just weird that for the same code 32bit pukes, but not 64bit
<b-rad> and unfortunately where build log says there's a \1 there isn't
<cjwatson> Can't say any more without a link to the failure
<b-rad> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/435131782/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-i386.linux_4.15.0-55201907291620.0+mediatree+hauppauge_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> I suppose stray memory corruption is always a possibility (retrying would confirm whether it's just that), but would be surprising
<cjwatson> If it persists beyond that then you probably need to consult a kernel developer for help
<b-rad> i guess i'll push rebuild and see, was hesitant to do that without inquiring if this had been seen before
<b-rad> as well as get a sbuild docker setup
<cjwatson> It's not a familiar problem, no
<b-rad> cjwatson, must have been a stray cosmic ray collision, the rebuild succeeded
<b-rad> lcy01-amd64-024 was the machine
<cjwatson> b-rad: OK, I guess with enough builds going through small probabilities add up
<b-rad> i shall be that statistical anomaly
<cjwatson> (The machines are ephemeral VMs, so there's unlikely to be much trace left)
<b-rad> i saved the build log in case it was desired, but i doubt it would be of any in sight besides the host machine
<cjwatson> No, I don't think so, indeed
#launchpad 2019-07-31
<Odd_Bloke> I'm getting reports from someone in #cloud-init that they uploaded to a PPA (https://launchpad.net/~trstringer/+archive/ubuntu/ppa) a couple of hours ago and they haven't seen anything appear there as yet.
<Odd_Bloke> That feels like a long time to be waiting for that; any known issues that haven't made it to the topic?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Their upload was rejected due to a keyserver failure (still something we suffer from occasionally, although hopefully hockeypuck will save us soon).  They should reupload
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks!  They attempted that and were told by dput that there was nothing to do (even with force); will they need to bump the version number to do so?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I don't believe that they used force.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: That check is entirely client-side.
<cjwatson> And --force overrides it.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: But they could also try just removing the corresponding .upload file.
<Odd_Bloke> Ack, will let them know, thanks!
<chillysurfer> big thanks to Odd_Bloke :) i'm the one he is helping
<chillysurfer> about 30 min ago i created a new ppa called "ppa2". i noticed that the ppa title is "ppa2". my original ppa title was "trstring_ppa" but the dput command in launchpad indicated i should use ppa:trstringer/ppa
<chillysurfer> either way, i just tried pushing to my new ppa, and yep deleting that .upload file allowed me to do it
<chillysurfer> hopefully this one hits the new ppa! wondering if i had a weird timing issue with the other ppa
<chillysurfer> ahhh i see
<chillysurfer> just reread some messages
<chillysurfer> ok cool i'll give that a try
<pjdc> cjwatson: do you happen to have the timestamp and key ID for that keyserver failure?  we pointed DNS at hockeypuck in the early hours of 2019-07-30 (~01:12 for ubuntu.com, ~02:09 for internal)
<pjdc> although i suppose something could have still have had the old IPs cached
<cjwatson> pjdc: today's failures are in https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/bTRRjwV4Dy/
<cjwatson> (internal)
<cjwatson> pjdc: some succeeded on retry, but not all.  The ones that have three failures in quick succession are the ones where retrying didn't help
<pjdc> ta
<pjdc> taking 0x1FE932B6EA48369D first, hockeypuck/0 received it at 2019-07-31T15:26:56Z, and hockeypuck/1 at 2019-07-31T16:24:23Z - i'd assume the first was --send-keys and the second was via reconciliation. an hour seems like a long time, but if apache send all 3 requests to hockeypuck/1, then that's explainable (although not ideal, and something we should look into)
<pjdc> 0xB6DCBA663EA1B150 is more concering, because it's ancient... unless it wasn't --send-keys until recently
<pjdc> it did get a new subkey recently: https://hockeypuck.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?search=0xB6DCBA663EA1B150&fingerprint=on&op=index so maybe it was private until then-ish
<pjdc> that doesn't seem to be the case, so that one's even iffier
<pjdc> pretty strange pattern of 200s and 404s on the FEs https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/hRFcjHBmnS/
<pjdc> anyway, i'll keep looking, will let you know if i find/fix anything
<cjwatson> thanks
#launchpad 2019-08-01
<chillysurfer> hello! yesterday i created a ppa on launchpad and then i subsequently pushed a .changes file to it. dput reported success, but looking this morning it doesn't seem like the package "went" to my ppa
<chillysurfer> is there any way to troubleshoot this?
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: Wasn't that the one we discussed yesterday, determined to have been a keyserver failure, and told you you should reupload?
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: Or was this a subsequent failure?
<chillysurfer> subsequent failure
<chillysurfer> i tried again this morning (maybe 1 hour ago?)
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: I see a couple of rejections that our logs say were emailed to you - check your spam folders and such?
<chillysurfer> ahhhhhhh
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> You need to use debuild -S or similar
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: so the problem is rooted in that i tried to push a .deb _and_ a .orig.tar.gz?
<cjwatson> Well, that you tried to push a .deb at all
<chillysurfer> oh i see
<cjwatson> Launchpad does not accept and will never accept binary uploads of .debs
<cjwatson> Only source uploads
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: so i should modify my .changes file to remove the deb from the Files list before signing it and dput'ing it?
<chillysurfer> (sorry for the basic questions)
<cjwatson> You should just use the -S option to the tool you're using to build it in the first place
<cjwatson> It is possible to excise it from the .changes file by hand but I wouldn't recommend it
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: ok cool. i'll figure that out. the cloud-init project has a wrapper script (packages/bddeb) that "does it all"
<cjwatson> What tool are you using to build the upload?
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> That sounds like a script to do a local test build, not one intended for building uploads to PPAs
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: yeah that sounds about right
<chillysurfer> i'll just make a debuild call directly
<cjwatson> DEBUILD_ARGS = ["-S", "-d"]
<cjwatson> Hm, it does seem to at least be trying
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: oh nice
<chillysurfer> i'll give that a shot too
<cjwatson> Ah, you have to pass -S to packages/bddeb
<cjwatson> It accepts it and passes it through
<chillysurfer> ahhhhhhhh
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: nice!
 * chillysurfer is trying that now
<cjwatson> I don't know how much it's worth it, but if it fits your workflow, sure
<cjwatson> Make sure you end up with a *_source.changes
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: oh that's the .changes file to dput?
<cjwatson> Yep
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: i guess there's no benefit to using this wrapper script then instead just calling debuild though..
<cjwatson> Not sure, I see it's doing some other stuff with preparing the tree and working out a version number and such
<cjwatson> Haven't played human python interpreter for long enough to work out how much of it is a no-op :-)
<Odd_Bloke> chillysurfer: We can take this conversation back to #cloud-init, but the TL;DR is that you will want to use bddeb because we only ship debian file _templates_ in upstream cloud-init; there isn't a debian/ directory for you to use the normal Debian tools on.
<Odd_Bloke> (So bddeb constructs a temporary tree and build in there for you.)
<Odd_Bloke> *builds
<chillysurfer> Odd_Bloke: ahhh ok in that case i'll just pass -S to bddeb then!
<chillysurfer> ahhh it's in my ppa!! what a great feeling. thanks so much cjwatson and Odd_Bloke!!
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<cjwatson> Excellent
#launchpad 2019-08-02
<marcustomlinson> In case it is not noticed or noticed late: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1838748
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838748 in Launchpad itself "Someone is hacking bug descriptions" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> marcustomlinson: spam reports are usually supposed to be filed via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<rbasak> But the bug can be converted to a question, so hopefully a Launchpad admin will be able to do it now that you've mentioned it.
<marcustomlinson> rbasak: doh, my mistake
#launchpad 2019-08-03
<tsimonq2> How long will staging.l.n be down? I'd like to play with the API in an ephemeral environment.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: It is routinely down every Saturday for a DB restore from production.  I forget exactly how long it takes but IIRC should be back sometime on Sunday.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: You could use qastaging, from the sound of it.
#launchpad 2019-08-04
<dalist> hello
<dalist> I had a question
<dalist> does launchpad allow preinst scripts ?
<tomreyn> i don't actually know, but it seems very likely, since most ubuntu packages are built there. what makes you think it might not?
<dalist> because a preinst script might contain malicious code in it
<tomreyn> i guess that's one of the reasons why builds take place in containers.
<tomreyn> now i really wonder what motivated your question in the first place?
<dalist> because I've never seen a package perform a preinst script before installing
<dalist> and I need to use a script to install some python modules
<dalist> it has worked when I've built the package
<dalist> but I'm not sure if it will work when launchpad builts it
<dalist> builds*
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe ask a support question as discussed on the topic
<tomreyn> (i don't know the answer to your question, i'm afraid)
<tomreyn> or just have a look at how siumilar packages build, and their build logs.
<dalist> thanks
<dalist> may I ask one more question ?
<dalist> how do I debuild a python3 script I've written ?
<dalist> %:
<dalist>  dh $@ --with python3
<dalist> I have these two lines which I found somewhere, I tried uploading the source code, but it didn't compile correctly and returned an error
<dalist> by the way, these two lines are included in debian/rules
#launchpad 2020-07-27
<Q-FUNK> Howdy!  I haven't logged onto LP in a while. I just updated my password.
<Q-FUNK> I noticed that there's a field to update the username as well. Would changing this propagate? Would it affect membership in various Ubuntu groups?
<Q-FUNK> oh, and @ubuntu.com e-mail?
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SpecialK|Canon> Q-FUNK: Howdy! Good call. Updating username should generally be fine and won't impact membership etc. - @ubuntu.com email I don't know how that's controlled - you might need to check with the folks who manage that, but I'll take a look and see what I can find
<Q-FUNK> SpecialK|Canon: Thanks. Let's see what you can find. :)
<SpecialK|Canon> Q-FUNK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail - it will affect your address, do take note of the warnings;
<Q-FUNK> SpecialK|Canon: thanks. Connection to that times out.
<Q-FUNK> SpecialK|Canon: ok, it finally resolved. Right, so @ubuntu.com e-mail affected, but will be transparently updated. Fair enough.
<Q-FUNK> SpecialK|Canon: and GPG keys would need the new address added too, I guess.
<SpecialK|Canon> Q-FUNK: Anywhere you've explicitly referenced the old username/address will need manually updating, yes
<SpecialK|Canon> Q-FUNK: Things internal to Launchpad should generally refer to your user by internal id, so from Launchpad's perspective it's a cosmetic change
<SpecialK|Canon> (i.e. group memberships etc.)
<zyga> hello, I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~niemeyer/snapd/+git/snapd and I see "repository scan failed"
<zyga> I tried clicking the rescan button but it seems I don't have permissions for that
<zyga> what does the error mean?
<cjwatson> zyga: I don't see an error.
<zyga> it's gone now
<zyga> sorry, I should have said so
<cjwatson> Any time a repository is pushed to LP, LP looks at the tip of all its branches; this is used for stuff like detecting changes to merge proposals
<cjwatson> That's the scan that I guess must have failed
<zyga> ah, I see
<cjwatson> zyga: If it happens again then we should be able to fix it, but as you observed it can often clear up by itself
<cjwatson> zyga: Though it's also sort of weird that that import is owned by an individual rather than a team, and if it's part of any important process then it might be a good idea to fix that
<zyga> mmm, that's a good point, I'll raise that at my next standup
<raigl> Where do I find how to change the syntax used in code display? I have created my own language, and the coloring is misleading.
<cjwatson> raigl: We only update it somewhat irregularly so it may take a while, but the best long-term approach is to get a syntax definition into https://pygments.org/
<raigl> Thanks, thats the long term solution. Is there any option to disable it until then?
<cjwatson> Not IIRC, but sorry, it's my evening and I'm also dealing with having been paged about an emergency
<cjwatson> So if you want a more considered answer it would be best to use the support link in the topic
#launchpad 2020-07-28
<mborzecki> hi, is it possible to check why the source tarball of https://launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+archive/ubuntu/image/+sourcepub/11456333/+listing-archive-extra has not been remove yet? (cc @zyga) it is our undestanding the the removal jobs every 6h
<cjwatson> mborzecki: (answered on Mattermost)
<mborzecki> cjwatson: thanks!
#launchpad 2020-07-29
<ogra_> is there anything stuck with the arm builders ? i have a snap sitting in "Building soon" state since quite a while (👍h) ... all other arches have built fine
<ogra_> tsk
<ogra_> (silly hexchat emoji plugin) "plus one hour" ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: A link would be very helpful
<ogra_> i'D love to give you one ... one sec (build.s.io only gets me https://snapcraft.io/pcsc-daemon/builds/1063214 ... )
 * ogra_ goes log-fifhing
<ogra_> *fishing
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~build.snapcraft.io/+snap/1c4a6dbd0f80f844736f7c4a855b35fa/
<cjwatson> ogra_: Things look generally OK to me at the moment.  It's possible estimates are a bit off with a test rebuild in progress, and generally the build farm looks pretty busy
<ogra_> yeah, i checked the build farm first ... it was just that all arches looked equally busy that made me ask
<cjwatson> Not so.
<cjwatson> I mean, all arches have a long queue due to the test rebuild, but it's mostly low-scored.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, i'll just wait then
<cjwatson> Yeah, I don't see anything operational that I can fix at the moment
<ogra_> thanks for looking !
<cjwatson> (Well, there are nearly always little things, but nothing that will make a big difference)
#launchpad 2020-07-30
<karz> Guys, I cannot login to my account. Every time I try there's oops something went wrong
<karz> This is not the first time. I don't remember how many times I have done it. forgetting password and yet it seems to not care
<tomwardill> karz: send an email to feedback@launchpad.com with your account name and copy and paste the OOPS-ID you get, and someone will look at it
<karz> hmm okay.
<tomwardill> there's some cases that can cause your account to end up in a state that means you can't login, but they're usually straightforward for us to fix
<tomwardill> ping SpecialK|Canon ^^
<karz> Thanks tomwardill I have sent it.
<SpecialK|Canon> tomwardill: karz has gone, but if they return, can you direct them to feedback@launchpad.net (not com) please
<tomwardill> oh whoops, sorry
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon: can the topic be updated to state that is is known that lcy builders are disabled, and are being investigated to bring them back online? And that buildd farm is not healthy.
<xnox> i.e. that 9.5% of builders are down.
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: buildd farm should be healthy (minus a few builders), though my apologies for not reporting the previous issues here (but they should have been primarily about throughput)
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: are you experiencing current issues?
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | lcy builders unhappy | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon: all of CPC, Foundations, Server, Desktop team developers are continiously experiencing lack of communication "is it a know throughput issue, or should it be reported, and a way to check the status of it"
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon:  there are 9.5% builders down, where is the status about that?
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: this is the first I've heard of that being an issue; I'll reach out to ensure we can deal with that
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: the lcy builders being down is now in the topic, as you've seen, and while I'd like them back, they're 26 builders out of 262; I appreciate we've got a backlog of 30k jobs from the rebuild and that more builders always helps, but fundamentally there's 30k jobs
<SpecialK|Canon> (the majority of which are from the test rebuild and should be appropriately scored to not block time-critical builds)
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon:  "this is the first I've heard of that being an issue" => this year doko/vorlon/I/etc had to continiosuly notice, point out, report, and aska bout stuck builders.
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon:  it's not past the point of being concern, and will now be turning into request/requirement, for LP team to self-monitor automatically, have alerts, and up to data status data about buildd farm issues.
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon:  thanks for the status update in topic.
<xnox> maybe prepend it with "Known issues: "?
<xnox> such that once lcy builders are resolved it can be changed to "Known Issues: none, please report"
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: If I may direct your attention to our (internally published) roadmap, featuring our plans to improve our metrics infrastructure, for purposes such as this
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: I hope it comes as no surprise when I say that we would very much like to be in a better position there
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: And that I would much rather hear from a Nagios alert than you
<SpecialK|Canon> *of issues
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: Launchpad's build infrastructure is unfortunately necessarily quite complex, with interesting security/privacy requirements
<SpecialK|Canon> We're already doing what we can to improve the monitoring and tooling there
<SpecialK|Canon> (Incidentally if you'd like to follow along at https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad you'll note that build farm improvements form a significant chunk of our ongoing work)
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2020-07-31
<FourDollars> How do I use Launchpad API to list all git repository under some person or some team? For example, https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/+git.
<xnox> aw, left.
<SpecialK|Canon> Indeed
<xnox> it's so lovely with lcy builders back =)
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon:  19 out of 30 bos02 ppc64le builders are stuck in cleaning state for more than 5/7/12 hours.
<xnox> is this a known issue?
<xnox> builders 1,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,14,15,16,18,19,21,22,23,24,26,27
<xnox> i guess it's out of hours, i can file an RT ticket.
<SpecialK|Canon> xnox: Getting them looked at now
<SpecialK|Canon> And they should all be back, thanks for the heads up
<sarnold> wow, irccloud closes connections for inactivity with less than five hours!? matrix only recently started parting people from channels after 30 days inactivity (or maybe it's actual dicsonnects?) ...
<sarnold> .. I'm sure there's a happy medium in there somewhere
#launchpad 2020-08-01
<xnox> SpecialK|Canon: are they degrading again? 14 are in cleaning state again. But not sure on duration 😔
#launchpad 2020-08-02
<RzR> hi
<RzR> I need support to updage my gpg key
<RzR> the associated email of my obsolete key is not working anymore
<RzR> I can easly prove my identify
<RzR> https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=rzr@users.sf.net
<RzR> is same as
<RzR> https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=rzr@gna.org
<RzR> so my problem is that LP uses gna.org which is no more online
<RzR> so update instructions will never be recieved
<RzR> can anyone help to fwd to the other sf.net email ?
<cjwatson> RzR: I'm not working today, but it would be best to open a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad (if your LP account is working) or by emailing feedback@launchpad.net (otherwise), so that your request isn't missed
<RzR> ok
<RzR> hi cjwatson
<RzR> sorry I can file ticket
<RzR> it's not critical
<RzR> enjoy summer :)
<RzR> cjwatson, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/692179 it's done, thanks for the suggestion anyway
